# Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel



## ILOVEISRAEL

New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel

  I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’


----------



## Hollie

It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’
Click to expand...


Leftwing lie; Try reading the article. “ From the River to the Sea Palestine will be set free”.  Tell us why one of them erased Israel from the Map and renamed the entire area( Israel and the “ occupied territories “ “ Palestine “ You are too stupid to know the difference


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.



Let them talk. They are giving reasons why Israel should not participate in any more “ negotiations “


----------



## Hollie

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let them talk. They are giving reasons why Israel should not participate in any more “ negotiations “
Click to expand...


I agree. I suppose my complaint was directed more at the abysmal state of politics here in the U.S.  A pair of chuckleheads with no obvious qualifications for elected office have nothing better to do than launch into the expected diatribes aimed at Israel and the Jewish people.


----------



## Coyote

Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!

The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.

The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:

Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return


----------



## Shusha

Quote from the OP article: "It has to be a one state solution. Separate but equal doesn't work".

Doesn't it?  Former Yugoslavia?  Former Czechoslovakia?  Former USSR?  There are dozens and dozens of examples of countries forming an Independent self-determination since WWI.  In point of fact, "separate but equal" has been the go-to solution for ethnic and cultural and national self-determination for a century. And as a solution to ethnic and cultural conflict. For a century. Why is that when the Jewish people want to do it, it suddenly "doesn't work"?


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return



The problem you want to sidestep around is the nonsensical “right of return”. That concept is an insidious attempt to suggest that falsely labeled “refugees”; hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Moslems who are UNRWA welfare fraud recipients who are not refugees at all. Israel has no responsibility to assume the political, economic and social burden of waves of people whose politico-religious ideology centers around insensate Jew hatreds.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return



A  “ One State Solution “ where the entire area is Palestinian and the word Israel isn’t even on it is eradication of Israel. If that isn’t it I don’t know what is.


----------



## Hollie

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A  “ One State Solution “ where the entire area is Palestinian and the word Israel isn’t even on it is eradication of Israel. If that isn’t it I don’t know what is.
Click to expand...


I believe the bottom line is really obvious. There is no instance, anywhere across the Islamist Middle East where a Moslem population either accommodates or grudgingly accepts a Jewish or non-Islamic population. Jews and Christians have largely been purged across the Islamist Middle East. This is why it is such irony when posters in this thread whine and moan about “genocide” of Arabs-Moslems masquerading as “Pal’istanians”.

The so-called “right of return” is nothing more than window dressing on the hopes of Islamic supremacists to flood the state of Israel with Arabs-Moslems who would quickly turn Israel into just another Islamic terrorist war zone.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Quote from the OP article: "It has to be a one state solution. Separate but equal doesn't work".
> 
> Doesn't it?  Former Yugoslavia?  Former Czechoslovakia?  Former USSR?  There are dozens and dozens of examples of countries forming an Independent self-determination since WWI.  In point of fact, "separate but equal" has been the go-to solution for ethnic and cultural and national self-determination for a century. And as a solution to ethnic and cultural conflict. For a century. Why is that when the Jewish people want to do it, it suddenly "doesn't work"?



I agree, though in the case of Arab nationalism the underlying motive is unity rather than independence, a return to an empire like USSR. Baath and Palestinian nationalism are intertwined, the Baath party flag and Palestinian (actually the flag of 4 caliphates) are one. Except that in case of the Palestinian nationalism, unlike any country that separated from the Ottomans or the USSR there was a rooted indigenous nation, that has history of self rule and distinct identity upon which to build an independent country, which totally lacks in the Palestinian case, there's nothing to rely upon of that nature. That's why Palestinian nationalism first move was to cede all land to Syria and support a king from Mecca, it is essentially what Arafat called "One Arab state from Morroco to Aden" - it's the opposite of independent self determination, and anyone supporting the cause is inevitably stuck in this paradigm for lack of any other outcome from the Palestinian lexicon other than support for Muslim imperialism.

When Tlaib talks about "Israel becoming like America", it means to erase Israel's independence by making it a province of a bigger Arab state, like a state in the US, but in a much worse sense of either an experimental Arab version of a socialist centralized state like the USSR or even worse, and a more likely outcome - Caliphate.

The Palestinian cause is inevitably stuck, it was set as weapon in an entirely different environment and time, different war, with those who set it like that taking an opposite position. Outdated...like an AOL email account.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return



The problem is not that she's a Muslim but that she wants to erase the Jewish state.
All mention of 1 or 2 states in case of Arab nationalism is deception. There're already 2 Arab states and 3 Arab governments, at best what they suggest is 2 bigger Arab states - on both sides of the river.
All talk is about no Jewish state and legal backup for antisemitism.

And thats even before we talk about all the other Jew haters on her team.


----------



## Sunni Man

rylah said:


> The problem is not that she's a Muslim but that she wants to erase the Jewish state.


I fail to see that as a problem.  ...


----------



## rylah

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is not that she's a Muslim but that she wants to erase the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see that as a problem.  ...
Click to expand...


Other than Israel is already the best Arab country in the world, and You want to turn it into another  one of those shithols Muslims keep running from to the US?


----------



## Sunni Man

rylah said:


> *Other than Israel is already the best Arab country in the world, *and You want to turn it into another of those shithols You ran from to the US?


Israel is an apartheid terrorist state ruled by criminal psychopaths.  ..


----------



## rylah

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Other than Israel is already the best Arab country in the world, *and You want to turn it into another of those shithols You ran from to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an apartheid terrorist state ruled by criminal psychopaths.  ..
Click to expand...


Couldn't be further from truth, Israel and the US are the same on democracy index, Israel is also the 11th happiest country in the world.

We both know if Israel opens its gates - half of the Arabs in the middle east move there the 1st day, and the other half would abandon their shithole countries on the second day.

Ask Your fellow welfare frauds in Europe, they don't see a problem with turning the countries in which they have the highest quality of life into another version of the same tyrannies they ran from.

I just wonder when Tlaib starts selling Sharia as the last thing to "save America".


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is not that she's a Muslim but that she wants to erase the Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see that as a problem.  ...
Click to expand...



'There will be no Palestinian state here'

 Nor do I see this as one


----------



## Dogmaphobe

BDS is actively intertwined with Hamas. Hamas vows the extermination of Jews in their very charter. Both of these subhumans know that, I'm sure.

I left the Democratic party a few years ago because it had abandoned liberalism in favor of this sort of retarded identity politics and because of the increasing antisemitism.

It's getting worse and more vicious all the time.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is an apartheid terrorist state ruled by criminal psychopaths.  ..




Only in your very fertile imagination.


----------



## Mindful

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Other than Israel is already the best Arab country in the world, *and You want to turn it into another of those shithols You ran from to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an apartheid terrorist state ruled by criminal psychopaths.  ..
Click to expand...


No it is not.


----------



## Coyote

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A  “ One State Solution “ where the entire area is Palestinian and the word Israel isn’t even on it is eradication of Israel. If that isn’t it I don’t know what is.
Click to expand...


So what is YOUR solution?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Quote from the OP article: "It has to be a one state solution. Separate but equal doesn't work".
> 
> Doesn't it?  Former Yugoslavia?  Former Czechoslovakia?  Former USSR?  There are dozens and dozens of examples of countries forming an Independent self-determination since WWI.  In point of fact, "separate but equal" has been the go-to solution for ethnic and cultural and national self-determination for a century. And as a solution to ethnic and cultural conflict. For a century. Why is that when the Jewish people want to do it, it suddenly "doesn't work"?


How well did those former “seperate but equal” entities work in reality?

Seperate but equal in USA WAS ANYTHING BUT. Same with USSR.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is not that she's a Muslim but that she wants to erase the Jewish state.
> All mention of 1 or 2 states in case of Arab nationalism is deception. There're already 2 Arab states and 3 Arab governments, at best what they suggest is 2 bigger Arab states - on both sides of the river.
> All talk is about no Jewish state and legal backup for antisemitism.
> 
> And thats even before we talk about all the other Jew haters on her team.
Click to expand...

No.  The problem is that she is a Muslim.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from the OP article: "It has to be a one state solution. Separate but equal doesn't work".
> 
> Doesn't it?  Former Yugoslavia?  Former Czechoslovakia?  Former USSR?  There are dozens and dozens of examples of countries forming an Independent self-determination since WWI.  In point of fact, "separate but equal" has been the go-to solution for ethnic and cultural and national self-determination for a century. And as a solution to ethnic and cultural conflict. For a century. Why is that when the Jewish people want to do it, it suddenly "doesn't work"?
> 
> 
> 
> How well did those former “seperate but equal” entities work in reality?
> 
> Seperate but equal in USA WAS ANYTHING BUT. Same with USSR.
Click to expand...


Obviously, you missed my point. Why does it "have to be a one state solution"?  She is claiming that individual self-determination "doesn't work" but there are dozens of peaceful countries which demonstrate it does work.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wiesenthal Center slams Muslim lawmakers for anti-Semitic, anti-Israel remarks


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is not that she's a Muslim but that she wants to erase the Jewish state.
> All mention of 1 or 2 states in case of Arab nationalism is deception. There're already 2 Arab states and 3 Arab governments, at best what they suggest is 2 bigger Arab states - on both sides of the river.
> All talk is about no Jewish state and legal backup for antisemitism.
> 
> And thats even before we talk about all the other Jew haters on her team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  The problem is that she is a Muslim.
Click to expand...


More like willful blindness on Your part,
and an attempt to draw attention from the issue of her statements.

It is rather an exception than norm, but there're voices of Muslim support for Israel, and there're Muslims who died protecting Israel as their country, blessed be their memory to honor.
Tlaib and the rest of the Jew haters on her team want the elimination of the only Jewish state, this is in no way the same as those who oppose the creation of another Muslim state on behalf of Israel.

There's an ethnic minority ruling a tiny sliver of land, their only country,
in a sea of hostile Muslim countries,  and this Muslim as majority seem to be, wants the elimination of that minority.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Wiesenthal Center slams Muslim lawmakers for anti-Semitic, anti-Israel remarks


What was anti Semitic?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiesenthal Center slams Muslim lawmakers for anti-Semitic, anti-Israel remarks
> 
> 
> 
> What was anti Semitic?
Click to expand...


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


The BDS campaign is all about boycotting Israel until they obey (and honor) their obligations under international law.


----------



## rightwinger

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> The BDS campaign is all about boycotting Israel until they obey (and honor) their obligations under international law.
Click to expand...


An obligation to self destruct? 

Stop lying it's all in the open - they're against self determination for Jews in any shape or form.
Which in effect is unconstitutional.


----------



## harmonica

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’
Click to expand...

the Arabs have been vowing to eliminate Israel since it's 1948
learn some history


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> An obligation to self destruct?
> 
> Stop lying it's all in the open - they're against self determination for Jews in any shape or form.
> Which in effect is unconstitutional.


You're the one who's lying.  BDS has nothing to do with religion.  Israelis don't like it, because its a movement they can't control.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> An obligation to self destruct?
> 
> Stop lying it's all in the open - they're against self determination for Jews in any shape or form.
> Which in effect is unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who's lying.  BDS has nothing to do with religion.  Israelis don't like it, because its a movement they can't control.
Click to expand...


It has everything to do with denial of rights to a tiny ethnic minority.
Jew hatred is an irrational psychosis which cannot be controlled, only fought against and exposed.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> It has everything to do with denial of rights to a tiny ethnic minority.
> Jew hatred is an irrational psychosis which cannot be controlled, only fought against and exposed.


Jew hatred is your bullshit way of avoiding reality.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with denial of rights to a tiny ethnic minority.
> Jew hatred is an irrational psychosis which cannot be controlled, only fought against and exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Jew hatred is your bullshit way of avoiding reality.
Click to expand...


Sophistry.

Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to self determination, and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an *actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution)*,* which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Billo_Really said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> The BDS campaign   is all about boycotting Israel until they obey (and honor) their obligations under international law.
Click to expand...


Another lie . Tell us why one of them erased Israel from her Map and named the entire area as “ Palestine “  You are a


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
Click to expand...


The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> An obligation to self destruct?
> 
> Stop lying it's all in the open - they're against self determination for Jews in any shape or form.
> Which in effect is unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who's lying.  BDS has nothing to do with religion.  Israelis don't like it, because its a movement they can't control.
Click to expand...


Actually, BDS has a great deal to do with islamist politico-religious ideology. BDS's make no pretense at being anti-Semites while explicitly calling for the end of the State of Israel. The various BDS slogans, among them "from the river to the sea", are in concert with the goals of Hamas and other Islamic terrorist franchises. 

I suppose this would be a good time for you to cut and paste one or more of your usual "Israeli apartheid" slogans while ignoring the elimination of Jews from Gaza and the clear expression from Abbas about no Israelis in some dreamed of Islamic caliphate of the West Bank.


----------



## rightwinger

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
Click to expand...

Show me what she has said


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me what she has said
Click to expand...


Ever hear “ Actions speak louder than words?” Tell us please what her elimination of Israel from the map be interpreted


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from the OP article: "It has to be a one state solution. Separate but equal doesn't work".
> 
> Doesn't it?  Former Yugoslavia?  Former Czechoslovakia?  Former USSR?  There are dozens and dozens of examples of countries forming an Independent self-determination since WWI.  In point of fact, "separate but equal" has been the go-to solution for ethnic and cultural and national self-determination for a century. And as a solution to ethnic and cultural conflict. For a century. Why is that when the Jewish people want to do it, it suddenly "doesn't work"?
> 
> 
> 
> How well did those former “seperate but equal” entities work in reality?
> 
> Seperate but equal in USA WAS ANYTHING BUT. Same with USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you missed my point. Why does it "have to be a one state solution"?  She is claiming that individual self-determination "doesn't work" but there are dozens of peaceful countries which demonstrate it does work.
Click to expand...


It doesn’t HAVE to be a one state solution, but she makes a valid point.  The examples you give are mostly countries where a brutal authoritarian government controlled the populace.  In the USSR, millions of ethnic minorities were moved out of their homelands to places like Siberia and replaced with ethnic Russians.

It is not suddenly “bad” when the Jewish people want to do it, so so stop playing that card. It wears thin.  It is bad in light of today’s ethics and in light of the very real problems it caused.  Seperate but equal has seldom meant true equality for all effected.  You do not like references to Apartheid but that seems awfully close to what you are advocating.  

*Name one example of a Democratic or even semi democratic state where seperate but equal has worked for the benefit of all? *

 How would it work for the Palestinians where they already face inequality in land rights and funding for development and where a rightwing government shows little interest in equality?


----------



## Coyote

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has everything to do with denial of rights to a tiny ethnic minority.
> Jew hatred is an irrational psychosis which cannot be controlled, only fought against and exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> Jew hatred is your bullshit way of avoiding reality.
Click to expand...

It becomes an excuse.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
Click to expand...

Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from the OP article: "It has to be a one state solution. Separate but equal doesn't work".
> 
> Doesn't it?  Former Yugoslavia?  Former Czechoslovakia?  Former USSR?  There are dozens and dozens of examples of countries forming an Independent self-determination since WWI.  In point of fact, "separate but equal" has been the go-to solution for ethnic and cultural and national self-determination for a century. And as a solution to ethnic and cultural conflict. For a century. Why is that when the Jewish people want to do it, it suddenly "doesn't work"?
> 
> 
> 
> How well did those former “seperate but equal” entities work in reality?
> 
> Seperate but equal in USA WAS ANYTHING BUT. Same with USSR.
Click to expand...


https://www.memri.org/tv/palestinian-cleric-saed-tubasi-no-normalization-israel-jews-want-arabia-turkey-muslims-must-hate-them/transcript

Who'd of guessed there was so much admiration from the cross conditioned way beyond therapy propaganda for an Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business of pedophile mentalities Federal Lynching KKK churchstate lynching enforcement in assaulting one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants, born in Washington, D.C.; with their national religion tradition of baptism by urinations for that "serve the Pope or die" diatribe tautology of being one of those "death to the infidels" whom wasn't even aware of nor in attendance for Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount just as West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate cops drugs in synagogues immaculate conceptions lynching enforcement to maintain "almost heaven" "man is God" super egos. Might as well be Palesh-tinians cleric business in the United States .​


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from the OP article: "It has to be a one state solution. Separate but equal doesn't work".
> 
> Doesn't it?  Former Yugoslavia?  Former Czechoslovakia?  Former USSR?  There are dozens and dozens of examples of countries forming an Independent self-determination since WWI.  In point of fact, "separate but equal" has been the go-to solution for ethnic and cultural and national self-determination for a century. And as a solution to ethnic and cultural conflict. For a century. Why is that when the Jewish people want to do it, it suddenly "doesn't work"?
> 
> 
> 
> How well did those former “seperate but equal” entities work in reality?
> 
> Seperate but equal in USA WAS ANYTHING BUT. Same with USSR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously, you missed my point. Why does it "have to be a one state solution"?  She is claiming that individual self-determination "doesn't work" but there are dozens of peaceful countries which demonstrate it does work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn’t HAVE to be a one state solution, but she makes a valid point.  The examples you give are mostly countries where a brutal authoritarian government controlled the populace.  In the USSR, millions of ethnic minorities were moved out of their homelands to places like Siberia and replaced with ethnic Russians.
> 
> It is not suddenly “bad” when the Jewish people want to do it, so so stop playing that card. It wears thin.  It is bad in light of today’s ethics and in light of the very real problems it caused.  Seperate but equal has seldom meant true equality for all effected.  You do not like references to Apartheid but that seems awfully close to what you are advocating.
> 
> *Name one example of a Democratic or even semi democratic state where seperate but equal has worked for the benefit of all? *
> 
> How would it work for the Palestinians where they already face inequality in land rights and funding for development and where a rightwing government shows little interest in equality?
Click to expand...


Excuse me for answering a post that was not addressed to me, but Your turning simple truth on it's head regarding anything Israel has reached ridiculous proportions.

Tlaib supports total domination of the entire middle east by Arab Muslim rule, through elimination of the only non-Muslim country. While Israel is protecting the independence of a minority in land that's so small that it's not enough to write its name on it on the globe. Actually that same minority that was totally cleansed from all of the Arab countries by a coordinated act of ethnic cleansing in a Muslim dominated middle east. 

And You compare tiny liberal capitalist Israel to the USSR??!
I think You are underestimating the intelligence level of most of the posters here.


----------



## Sixties Fan

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
Click to expand...

When Muslims speak of a One State Solution, it means Muslims taking over Israel and eliminating it as a Jewish State with a majority Muslim.

Why does it have to be "One State".  And what "separate but equal" is she referring to when there are no Jews in Gaza or Areas A and B?
No Jews in Jordan.  No Jews in Saudi Arabia?

“One state,” she said in response to a question about whether she supports a one- or two-state solution. “It has to be one state. Separate but equal does not work. I’m only 42 years old but my teachers were of that generation that marched with Martin Luther King. This whole idea of a two-state solution, it doesn’t work.”

----------
Martin Luther was pro Israel.  
Repeating that" a Two-state solution does not work" actually means that the Arab Palestinians and many other Muslims are going to continue to refuse to create a Palestine State as long as Israel exists.
They have rejected the Partitions of 1937 and 1947, declared war many times and continue not to want to even come and sit for negotiations since Arafat rejected the best deal they could have gotten, ever.

That is the way it has been since 1920 and will continue until the Palestinian and Muslim education continues to "educate" against the existence of Israel, in any shape or form.

What happens in the US is different from what happens in Israel, and 
she and others cannot bring the US as an example.

Extreme Arabs are trying to destroy Israel as a country from within and outside.

The issues in the US are not about a minority wanting to create its own country out of parts of the US with violence, rockets, endless riots, rock throwing at American cars, etc.

When Palestinians like Sansour and Tlaib receive the anti Israel education they have, be it in Israel, Gaza, the PA or the USA, their message is going to be the very same as their Muslim leader in 1920:

No sovereign State for the Jews.  Not now, not ever

This is the education he has left for the future generations which Abbas, the Saudis and all others are all too happy to teach their people.

"Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW


And who was their Muslim leader in 1920 who began the riots against the Jewish re-creation of their Nation on their ancient homeland?

How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence - The Tower

What Hitler and the Grand Mufti Really Said

----------------

So, in reality:

One State Solution, in the eyes of Islam and the 1920 Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, and of Arafat, and of Abbas, and the PLO and of the next "leader" of the Palestinians, and of Hamas, so on and so forth..........


What do you think "One State Solution" in Palestine means?


----------



## Coyote

Seperate equal in practice rather than theory.


Separate but equal - Wikipedia
_In practice the separate facilities provided to African Americans were rarely equal; usually they were not even close to equal, or they did not exist at all. For example, according to the 1934–36 report of the Florida Superintendent of Public Instruction, the value of "white school property" in the state was $70,543,000, while the value of African-American school property was $4,900,000. The report says that "in a few south Florida counties and in most north Florida counties many Negro schools are housed in churches, shacks, and lodges, and have no toilets, water supply, desks, blackboards, etc. [See Station One School.] Counties use these schools as a means to get State funds and yet these counties invest little or nothing in them." High school education for African Americans was provided in only 28 of Florida's 67 counties.[2]_​

People can and do self segregate, but that is in voluntary communities, not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the context of the entire country is still possible.  I do not think that is the type of “seperate but equal” being suggested however.

In the case of the Palestinians, how would seperate but equal be reflected in the allocation of resources, development, quality of land and natural resources, land rights?  How would it be reflected in the governance of the nation as a whole.  Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland and where an increasingly powerful religious block is making the rules?  And before you go there, no I am not criticizing only the Jews for the influence of religion in government.  I totally believe in the seperation of Church and state in all religions.  There are no examples I can think of where it well for all citizens.


----------



## rylah

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
Click to expand...


Anyone who supports BDS knows their leaders openly declared the elimination of the Jewish state as the main goal. Support for Hezballah/Hamas means just that only on a wider grand vision of elimination of the Jewish people as a whole.

All of these groups and causes are supported on Tlaib's team.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Seperate equal in practice rather than theory.
> 
> 
> Separate but equal - Wikipedia
> _In practice the separate facilities provided to African Americans were rarely equal; usually they were not even close to equal, or they did not exist at all. For example, according to the 1934–36 report of the Florida Superintendent of Public Instruction, the value of "white school property" in the state was $70,543,000, while the value of African-American school property was $4,900,000. The report says that "in a few south Florida counties and in most north Florida counties many Negro schools are housed in churches, shacks, and lodges, and have no toilets, water supply, desks, blackboards, etc. [See Station One School.] Counties use these schools as a means to get State funds and yet these counties invest little or nothing in them." High school education for African Americans was provided in only 28 of Florida's 67 counties.[2]_​
> 
> People can and do self segregate, but that is in voluntary communities, not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the context of the entire country is still possible.  I do not think that is the type of “seperate but equal” being suggested however.
> 
> In the case of the Palestinians, how would seperate but equal be reflected in the allocation of resources, development, quality of land and natural resources, land rights?  How would it be reflected in the governance of the nation as a whole.  Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland and where an increasingly powerful religious block is making the rules?  And before you go there, no I am not criticizing only the Jews for the influence of religion in government.  I totally believe in the seperation of Church and state in all religions.  There are no examples I can think of where it well for all citizens.



In other words Tlaib wants 2 Arabs states and 1 state "for all nations" which they could flood with millions of hostile people. Yeah still trying to sprinkle over the fact that You both are suggesting the elimination of the only Jewish state under false pretense .

The exploitation of the African American civil rights movement to smear Israel is a racist attack on Jews in itself, it has connotations of skin color differentiation of Jews, and to add insult to injury You use it to further excuse the genocidal position of Tlaib and her team.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Muslims speak of a One State Solution, it means Muslims taking over Israel and eliminating it as a Jewish State with a majority Muslim.
> 
> Why does it have to be "One State".  And what "separate but equal" is she referring to when there are no Jews in Gaza or Areas A and B?
> No Jews in Jordan.  No Jews in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> “One state,” she said in response to a question about whether she supports a one- or two-state solution. “It has to be one state. Separate but equal does not work. I’m only 42 years old but my teachers were of that generation that marched with Martin Luther King. This whole idea of a two-state solution, it doesn’t work.”
> 
> ----------
> Martin Luther was pro Israel.
> Repeating that" a Two-state solution does not work" actually means that the Arab Palestinians and many other Muslims are going to continue to refuse to create a Palestine State as long as Israel exists.
> They have rejected the Partitions of 1937 and 1947, declared war many times and continue not to want to even come and sit for negotiations since Arafat rejected the best deal they could have gotten, ever.
> 
> That is the way it has been since 1920 and will continue until the Palestinian and Muslim education continues to "educate" against the existence of Israel, in any shape or form.
> 
> What happens in the US is different from what happens in Israel, and
> she and others cannot bring the US as an example.
> 
> Extreme Arabs are trying to destroy Israel as a country from within and outside.
> 
> The issues in the US are not about a minority wanting to create its own country out of parts of the US with violence, rockets, endless riots, rock throwing at American cars, etc.
> 
> When Palestinians like Sansour and Tlaib receive the anti Israel education they have, be it in Israel, Gaza, the PA or the USA, their message is going to be the very same as their Muslim leader in 1920:
> 
> No sovereign State for the Jews.  Not now, not ever
> 
> This is the education he has left for the future generations which Abbas, the Saudis and all others are all too happy to teach their people.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW
> 
> 
> And who was their Muslim leader in 1920 who began the riots against the Jewish re-creation of their Nation on their ancient homeland?
> 
> How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence - The Tower
> 
> What Hitler and the Grand Mufti Really Said
> 
> ----------------
> 
> So, in reality:
> 
> One State Solution, in the eyes of Islam and the 1920 Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, and of Arafat, and of Abbas, and the PLO and of the next "leader" of the Palestinians, and of Hamas, so on and so forth..........
> 
> 
> What do you think "One State Solution" in Palestine means?
Click to expand...


Hard to say, because I really have not given serious consideration to one state, I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.

But now I wonder.  There is as much Islamophobic as there is anti Semitic rhetoric swirling through out these arguments.  1920 is almost a century ago yet old history keeps being brought up to maintain the idea that only complete and largely unequal (based on results currently) seperation is possible.  Maybe that isn’t so.  What if we actually considered that? 

This article is a good read, but too long to post all the interesting parts, I will post the concluding portion of it.  Maybe it is time to start thinking in terms of one state.

An Israeli-Palestinian Confederation Can Work

_Federation is a plan for integration. The United States and Germany are federations: unitary states with a central government, the only body that enters into foreign relations. An Israeli-Palestinian federation could have two national regions — like the bizonal/bicommunal federation concept in Cyprus — but the two peoples would sit in one legislature and share power in an executive. That’s hard to imagine for two nations that have been in a bitter struggle for 70 years. Indeed, the only government shared by Greek and Turkish Cypriots lasted just three years before it collapsed in 1963. Negotiations in Cyprus that began in 1968 have failed for 50 years. The inability to agree on a new formula for sharing power in a single government has stymied any resolution.

The idea of “parallel states” — proposed in Mathias Mossberg and Mark LeVine’s 2014 book, One Land, Two States — allows for complete geographic integration. Anyone could live anywhere, but an Israeli and a Palestinian living one floor apart in the same building would be subject to separate laws; “stacked states” seems more appropriate than “parallel,” implying two lines that never touch. This approach raises considerable legal, ethical, and practical problems, but beyond those, neither side truly wishes to blend people and cultures in a common physical space.

An Israeli-Palestinian confederation, by contrast, would start with the building blocks of two separate and territorially defined independent states. Promoted largely by the civil society group A Land for All, among others, the idea is that there would be two governments, two heads of state, and a border on or near the pre-1967 division, known as the Green Line. Each state would be sovereign and free to define its national character. But a confederation would diverge from the traditional two-state model by creating an agreement to share certain aspects of their sovereignty. The border would be porous, designed to facilitate rather than limit crossings. Freedom of movement — to tour, work, or study — would be the default.

Today, the reverse is the norm. All people are restricted from crossing boundaries; everyone theoretically needs a permit to go somewhere. In practice, Palestinians are severely constrained in their daily life. West Bank residents need a permit to travel anywhere inside Israel, including the settlements and Jerusalem, or between Gaza and the West Bank; an airport permit is almost unobtainable. The permit allowances are byzantine by design and are commonly denied, and checkpoints and the security wall make short distances into lengthy, tortuous trips for all Palestinians. Gazans are almost entirely trapped inside Gaza. Porous borders would release Palestinians from this suffocating constraint on their physical movement.

Israeli Jews face few movement restrictions today. Theoretically, they need a permit to visit the small, Palestinian-run Area A, where most Jews have little desire to be. In fact, there is no real barrier other than a warning sign — and they can glide through settler-designated checkpoints on the return. But full freedom of movement offers Israeli Jews, especially religious ones, something they may not have in a traditional two-state plan: access to the many holy sites inside the West Bank, such as the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, Rachel’s Tomb near Bethlehem, and Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus — the last is almost inaccessible to Jews today. In a traditional two-state solution, these sites would be well inside Palestine, and the latter could close its border; this is one of numerous reasons Israelis, especially if they are religious, have little interest in reaching such a solution. The confederation model is predicated on open access.

Instead of carving up Jerusalem, the city would remain united under shared sovereignty as the capital of two states. Holy places would be governed by a special regime, possibly with international support, just like in earlier two-state plans. But the delicate urban fabric of Jerusalem would remain intact, with an added Palestinian capital in the east. The border between the two states could run widely around the city, rather than through it. An umbrella municipality of Israelis and Palestinians could run east and west boroughs.

Free movement and a united Jerusalem would require advanced security measures. Such measures could be grounded in the principle of strong security cooperation, based on the system set up by the Oslo Accords still in place today. At present, Israeli security figures commonly cite the ongoing cooperation with Palestinian Authority forces as the main reason there has not been more violence over the last decade. Living under occupation, Palestinians today deeply resent what they consider collaboration, or the “outsourcing” of Israel’s rule to their own security forces. But if Palestine were free under its own civilian government, coordinated security would protect the arrangement itself, serving people rather than controlling them._

_*The centerpiece of the confederation approach is allowing citizens of one side to live as permanent residents on the other while voting in national elections only in their country of citizenship.* Israeli settlers who absolutely must live on holy ground could stay so long as they are law-abiding residents under Palestinian sovereignty; they could participate in local elections but would only vote for national representation in Israel. *This will alienate settlers who insist on Jewish sovereignty — but it extends a hand to more moderate settlers who have long resented the left-wing expectation that they must all automatically uproot their homes.*_

_*The same provision is a creative concession to Palestinians, since it allows some refugees from 1948 back into Israel under the same terms: permanent residency, provided they are law-abiding and perhaps after Israeli security vetting. The numbers could be determined through mutual agreement.* Those residents would vote in national elections only in Palestine and, like settlers, could vote in local Israeli elections. This concept responds to one of the most intractable problems in the conflict: Palestinians insist on recognition of their right to ancestral lands, while Israelis live in mortal fear of returning Palestinians demographically destroying the Jewish state by voting the Jewish government out of office.

In previous rounds of negotiations, the refugee issue has been among the greatest points of contention and remains so in public opinion surveys. *Under the confederation proposal, neither side can dominate the national politics of the other, since they may only vote in the state of their national identity.*

Other forms of infrastructural cooperation are less emotional but highly pragmatic. Today, the two sides already use the same currency and buy each other’s goods: In 2012, the Bank of Israel found that 81 percent of Palestinian exported goods were sold to Israel while the country sold about $4.5 billion worth of goods to the Palestinian Authority. These numbers have only grown since.

Israeli tech companies have begun hiring Palestinian programmers, quietly but successfully, providing an opportunity for Palestinians who are well-educated but unemployed. Deepening these ties through easier physical mobility and professional associations can only benefit both economies. All this can continue — again, minus Israel’s Oslo-era controls over Palestinian economic life through tax collection and controls over imports and exports. A professional economic council could help manage the difficulties of integrating a weaker economy with a much stronger one. This is a serious challenge. But the alternative of a separated Palestinian state with a hard border, and little access and mobility to Israel, could also lead to economic isolation — which could exacerbate rather than de-escalate the conflict.

*Similarly, it hardly seems possible to manage natural resources and infrastructure separately; already, Gaza’s waste floats onto Israel’s nearby beaches, pollutes aquifers, and has forced desalination plants to shut down at times — all while Israel is now reviving its water-saving campaigns due to shortages. The traditional two-state solution would require coordination on essential environmental issues too, but the confederation model favors it in spirit and structure, facilitating both civil society and government coordination instead of making such cooperation the exception.*

The liaison is ultimately voluntary. In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave

In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave. Legal secession can be peaceful, such as the referendum-based separation of Serbia and Montenegro in 2006 or Brexit (if it is ever implemented).


The attempt to combine policies from the two-state solution, while drawing on one-state ideas both for pragmatic and symbolic needs, makes this approach appealing for a small but eclectic group from Israel’s left and right, as well as some Palestinians and Arab citizens of Israel. Yossi Beilin, a former stalwart supporter and negotiator for a two-state solution, openly favors it, and President Rivlin has endorsed the idea, albeit without elaborating just what he means.

Only the future will tell whether Israelis and Palestinians choose to live closer together or further apart. But they are unlikely to reach a peace agreement that is only one or the other.
_​


----------



## Sixties Fan

THREE  States live in Palestine (Mandate for Palestine)

They are not ONE homeland.

The Jordanians would definitely never agree to it, they are not even included in the proposal.
-------------

“Our most basic guideline here is establishing two states – with independent legal systems, economies and police forces – [on the two sides] of the Green Line, with no land swaps at all. With that, we are talking about the idea of open borders.

‘The perfect deal’ to end the conflict

------------
The Arabs have no intention of establishing their own State while Israel exists. They have given every opportunity since 1937.

That is made very clear in the PLO, Fatah, Hamas charters.
Made very clear by the mere establishment of the Arab League.


It is like trying to sell a lake or an ocean in a desert.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seperate equal in practice rather than theory.
> 
> 
> Separate but equal - Wikipedia
> _In practice the separate facilities provided to African Americans were rarely equal; usually they were not even close to equal, or they did not exist at all. For example, according to the 1934–36 report of the Florida Superintendent of Public Instruction, the value of "white school property" in the state was $70,543,000, while the value of African-American school property was $4,900,000. The report says that "in a few south Florida counties and in most north Florida counties many Negro schools are housed in churches, shacks, and lodges, and have no toilets, water supply, desks, blackboards, etc. [See Station One School.] Counties use these schools as a means to get State funds and yet these counties invest little or nothing in them." High school education for African Americans was provided in only 28 of Florida's 67 counties.[2]_​
> 
> People can and do self segregate, but that is in voluntary communities, not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the context of the entire country is still possible.  I do not think that is the type of “seperate but equal” being suggested however.
> 
> In the case of the Palestinians, how would seperate but equal be reflected in the allocation of resources, development, quality of land and natural resources, land rights?  How would it be reflected in the governance of the nation as a whole.  Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland and where an increasingly powerful religious block is making the rules?  And before you go there, no I am not criticizing only the Jews for the influence of religion in government.  I totally believe in the seperation of Church and state in all religions.  There are no examples I can think of where it well for all citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words Tlaib wants 2 Arabs states and 1 state "for all nations" which they could flood with millions of hostile people. Yeah still trying to sprinkle over the fact that You both are suggesting the elimination of the only Jewish state under false pretense .
> 
> The exploitation of the African American civil rights movement to smear Israel is a racist attack on Jews in itself, it has connotations of skin color differentiation of Jews, and to add insult to injury You use it to further excuse the genocidal position of Tlaib and her team.
Click to expand...


Too funny.  And hypocritical.  The exploitation of the Africa American civil rights movement...

Exploding Myths About 'Black Power, Jewish Politics'

And you like to use Martin Luther King to justify all things Israel.  Exploitation? Indeed.

It is not exploitation to condemn seperate but equal ideologies.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Muslims speak of a One State Solution, it means Muslims taking over Israel and eliminating it as a Jewish State with a majority Muslim.
> 
> Why does it have to be "One State".  And what "separate but equal" is she referring to when there are no Jews in Gaza or Areas A and B?
> No Jews in Jordan.  No Jews in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> “One state,” she said in response to a question about whether she supports a one- or two-state solution. “It has to be one state. Separate but equal does not work. I’m only 42 years old but my teachers were of that generation that marched with Martin Luther King. This whole idea of a two-state solution, it doesn’t work.”
> 
> ----------
> Martin Luther was pro Israel.
> Repeating that" a Two-state solution does not work" actually means that the Arab Palestinians and many other Muslims are going to continue to refuse to create a Palestine State as long as Israel exists.
> They have rejected the Partitions of 1937 and 1947, declared war many times and continue not to want to even come and sit for negotiations since Arafat rejected the best deal they could have gotten, ever.
> 
> That is the way it has been since 1920 and will continue until the Palestinian and Muslim education continues to "educate" against the existence of Israel, in any shape or form.
> 
> What happens in the US is different from what happens in Israel, and
> she and others cannot bring the US as an example.
> 
> Extreme Arabs are trying to destroy Israel as a country from within and outside.
> 
> The issues in the US are not about a minority wanting to create its own country out of parts of the US with violence, rockets, endless riots, rock throwing at American cars, etc.
> 
> When Palestinians like Sansour and Tlaib receive the anti Israel education they have, be it in Israel, Gaza, the PA or the USA, their message is going to be the very same as their Muslim leader in 1920:
> 
> No sovereign State for the Jews.  Not now, not ever
> 
> This is the education he has left for the future generations which Abbas, the Saudis and all others are all too happy to teach their people.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW
> 
> 
> And who was their Muslim leader in 1920 who began the riots against the Jewish re-creation of their Nation on their ancient homeland?
> 
> How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence - The Tower
> 
> What Hitler and the Grand Mufti Really Said
> 
> ----------------
> 
> So, in reality:
> 
> One State Solution, in the eyes of Islam and the 1920 Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, and of Arafat, and of Abbas, and the PLO and of the next "leader" of the Palestinians, and of Hamas, so on and so forth..........
> 
> 
> What do you think "One State Solution" in Palestine means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to say, because I really have not given serious consideration to one state, I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.
> 
> But now I wonder.  There is as much Islamophobic as there is anti Semitic rhetoric swirling through out these arguments.  1920 is almost a century ago yet old history keeps being brought up to maintain the idea that only complete and largely unequal (based on results currently) seperation is possible.  Maybe that isn’t so.  What if we actually considered that?
> 
> This article is a good read, but too long to post all the interesting parts, I will post the concluding portion of it.  Maybe it is time to start thinking in terms of one state.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian Confederation Can Work
> 
> _Federation is a plan for integration. The United States and Germany are federations: unitary states with a central government, the only body that enters into foreign relations. An Israeli-Palestinian federation could have two national regions — like the bizonal/bicommunal federation concept in Cyprus — but the two peoples would sit in one legislature and share power in an executive. That’s hard to imagine for two nations that have been in a bitter struggle for 70 years. Indeed, the only government shared by Greek and Turkish Cypriots lasted just three years before it collapsed in 1963. Negotiations in Cyprus that began in 1968 have failed for 50 years. The inability to agree on a new formula for sharing power in a single government has stymied any resolution.
> 
> The idea of “parallel states” — proposed in Mathias Mossberg and Mark LeVine’s 2014 book, One Land, Two States — allows for complete geographic integration. Anyone could live anywhere, but an Israeli and a Palestinian living one floor apart in the same building would be subject to separate laws; “stacked states” seems more appropriate than “parallel,” implying two lines that never touch. This approach raises considerable legal, ethical, and practical problems, but beyond those, neither side truly wishes to blend people and cultures in a common physical space.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian confederation, by contrast, would start with the building blocks of two separate and territorially defined independent states. Promoted largely by the civil society group A Land for All, among others, the idea is that there would be two governments, two heads of state, and a border on or near the pre-1967 division, known as the Green Line. Each state would be sovereign and free to define its national character. But a confederation would diverge from the traditional two-state model by creating an agreement to share certain aspects of their sovereignty. The border would be porous, designed to facilitate rather than limit crossings. Freedom of movement — to tour, work, or study — would be the default.
> 
> Today, the reverse is the norm. All people are restricted from crossing boundaries; everyone theoretically needs a permit to go somewhere. In practice, Palestinians are severely constrained in their daily life. West Bank residents need a permit to travel anywhere inside Israel, including the settlements and Jerusalem, or between Gaza and the West Bank; an airport permit is almost unobtainable. The permit allowances are byzantine by design and are commonly denied, and checkpoints and the security wall make short distances into lengthy, tortuous trips for all Palestinians. Gazans are almost entirely trapped inside Gaza. Porous borders would release Palestinians from this suffocating constraint on their physical movement.
> 
> Israeli Jews face few movement restrictions today. Theoretically, they need a permit to visit the small, Palestinian-run Area A, where most Jews have little desire to be. In fact, there is no real barrier other than a warning sign — and they can glide through settler-designated checkpoints on the return. But full freedom of movement offers Israeli Jews, especially religious ones, something they may not have in a traditional two-state plan: access to the many holy sites inside the West Bank, such as the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, Rachel’s Tomb near Bethlehem, and Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus — the last is almost inaccessible to Jews today. In a traditional two-state solution, these sites would be well inside Palestine, and the latter could close its border; this is one of numerous reasons Israelis, especially if they are religious, have little interest in reaching such a solution. The confederation model is predicated on open access.
> 
> Instead of carving up Jerusalem, the city would remain united under shared sovereignty as the capital of two states. Holy places would be governed by a special regime, possibly with international support, just like in earlier two-state plans. But the delicate urban fabric of Jerusalem would remain intact, with an added Palestinian capital in the east. The border between the two states could run widely around the city, rather than through it. An umbrella municipality of Israelis and Palestinians could run east and west boroughs.
> 
> Free movement and a united Jerusalem would require advanced security measures. Such measures could be grounded in the principle of strong security cooperation, based on the system set up by the Oslo Accords still in place today. At present, Israeli security figures commonly cite the ongoing cooperation with Palestinian Authority forces as the main reason there has not been more violence over the last decade. Living under occupation, Palestinians today deeply resent what they consider collaboration, or the “outsourcing” of Israel’s rule to their own security forces. But if Palestine were free under its own civilian government, coordinated security would protect the arrangement itself, serving people rather than controlling them._
> 
> _*The centerpiece of the confederation approach is allowing citizens of one side to live as permanent residents on the other while voting in national elections only in their country of citizenship.* Israeli settlers who absolutely must live on holy ground could stay so long as they are law-abiding residents under Palestinian sovereignty; they could participate in local elections but would only vote for national representation in Israel. *This will alienate settlers who insist on Jewish sovereignty — but it extends a hand to more moderate settlers who have long resented the left-wing expectation that they must all automatically uproot their homes.*_
> 
> _*The same provision is a creative concession to Palestinians, since it allows some refugees from 1948 back into Israel under the same terms: permanent residency, provided they are law-abiding and perhaps after Israeli security vetting. The numbers could be determined through mutual agreement.* Those residents would vote in national elections only in Palestine and, like settlers, could vote in local Israeli elections. This concept responds to one of the most intractable problems in the conflict: Palestinians insist on recognition of their right to ancestral lands, while Israelis live in mortal fear of returning Palestinians demographically destroying the Jewish state by voting the Jewish government out of office.
> 
> In previous rounds of negotiations, the refugee issue has been among the greatest points of contention and remains so in public opinion surveys. *Under the confederation proposal, neither side can dominate the national politics of the other, since they may only vote in the state of their national identity.*
> 
> Other forms of infrastructural cooperation are less emotional but highly pragmatic. Today, the two sides already use the same currency and buy each other’s goods: In 2012, the Bank of Israel found that 81 percent of Palestinian exported goods were sold to Israel while the country sold about $4.5 billion worth of goods to the Palestinian Authority. These numbers have only grown since.
> 
> Israeli tech companies have begun hiring Palestinian programmers, quietly but successfully, providing an opportunity for Palestinians who are well-educated but unemployed. Deepening these ties through easier physical mobility and professional associations can only benefit both economies. All this can continue — again, minus Israel’s Oslo-era controls over Palestinian economic life through tax collection and controls over imports and exports. A professional economic council could help manage the difficulties of integrating a weaker economy with a much stronger one. This is a serious challenge. But the alternative of a separated Palestinian state with a hard border, and little access and mobility to Israel, could also lead to economic isolation — which could exacerbate rather than de-escalate the conflict.
> 
> *Similarly, it hardly seems possible to manage natural resources and infrastructure separately; already, Gaza’s waste floats onto Israel’s nearby beaches, pollutes aquifers, and has forced desalination plants to shut down at times — all while Israel is now reviving its water-saving campaigns due to shortages. The traditional two-state solution would require coordination on essential environmental issues too, but the confederation model favors it in spirit and structure, facilitating both civil society and government coordination instead of making such cooperation the exception.*
> 
> The liaison is ultimately voluntary. In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave
> 
> In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave. Legal secession can be peaceful, such as the referendum-based separation of Serbia and Montenegro in 2006 or Brexit (if it is ever implemented).
> 
> 
> The attempt to combine policies from the two-state solution, while drawing on one-state ideas both for pragmatic and symbolic needs, makes this approach appealing for a small but eclectic group from Israel’s left and right, as well as some Palestinians and Arab citizens of Israel. Yossi Beilin, a former stalwart supporter and negotiator for a two-state solution, openly favors it, and President Rivlin has endorsed the idea, albeit without elaborating just what he means.
> 
> Only the future will tell whether Israelis and Palestinians choose to live closer together or further apart. But they are unlikely to reach a peace agreement that is only one or the other.
> _​
Click to expand...


Did You just say a Caliphate was a valid option, and then proceed to accusing those who oppose the elimination of Israel with Islamophobia??

Nice, Tlaib suggests an Arab version of another USSR,
and her supporters talk about a Caliphate "from the river to the sea".
Wonderful, one could only wish for the rest of the enemies of the Jewish people to expose themselves so vividly.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> THREE  States live in Palestine (Mandate for Palestine)
> 
> They are not ONE homeland.
> 
> The Jordanians would definitely never agree to it, they are not even included in the proposal.
> -------------
> 
> “Our most basic guideline here is establishing two states – with independent legal systems, economies and police forces – [on the two sides] of the Green Line, with no land swaps at all. With that, we are talking about the idea of open borders.
> 
> ‘The perfect deal’ to end the conflict
> 
> ------------
> The Arabs have no intention of establishing their own State while Israel exists. They have given every opportunity since 1937.
> 
> That is made very clear in the PLO, Fatah, Hamas charters.
> Made very clear by the mere establishment of the Arab League.
> 
> 
> It is like trying to sell a lake or an ocean in a desert.


They are one homeland.  Two people’s.  One land.  Frankly seems like a valid idea to try given the failure of everything else and the growing impossibility or support for two states.  There is some support for it on both sides.  What other solution would you recommend?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Muslims speak of a One State Solution, it means Muslims taking over Israel and eliminating it as a Jewish State with a majority Muslim.
> 
> Why does it have to be "One State".  And what "separate but equal" is she referring to when there are no Jews in Gaza or Areas A and B?
> No Jews in Jordan.  No Jews in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> “One state,” she said in response to a question about whether she supports a one- or two-state solution. “It has to be one state. Separate but equal does not work. I’m only 42 years old but my teachers were of that generation that marched with Martin Luther King. This whole idea of a two-state solution, it doesn’t work.”
> 
> ----------
> Martin Luther was pro Israel.
> Repeating that" a Two-state solution does not work" actually means that the Arab Palestinians and many other Muslims are going to continue to refuse to create a Palestine State as long as Israel exists.
> They have rejected the Partitions of 1937 and 1947, declared war many times and continue not to want to even come and sit for negotiations since Arafat rejected the best deal they could have gotten, ever.
> 
> That is the way it has been since 1920 and will continue until the Palestinian and Muslim education continues to "educate" against the existence of Israel, in any shape or form.
> 
> What happens in the US is different from what happens in Israel, and
> she and others cannot bring the US as an example.
> 
> Extreme Arabs are trying to destroy Israel as a country from within and outside.
> 
> The issues in the US are not about a minority wanting to create its own country out of parts of the US with violence, rockets, endless riots, rock throwing at American cars, etc.
> 
> When Palestinians like Sansour and Tlaib receive the anti Israel education they have, be it in Israel, Gaza, the PA or the USA, their message is going to be the very same as their Muslim leader in 1920:
> 
> No sovereign State for the Jews.  Not now, not ever
> 
> This is the education he has left for the future generations which Abbas, the Saudis and all others are all too happy to teach their people.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW
> 
> 
> And who was their Muslim leader in 1920 who began the riots against the Jewish re-creation of their Nation on their ancient homeland?
> 
> How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence - The Tower
> 
> What Hitler and the Grand Mufti Really Said
> 
> ----------------
> 
> So, in reality:
> 
> One State Solution, in the eyes of Islam and the 1920 Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, and of Arafat, and of Abbas, and the PLO and of the next "leader" of the Palestinians, and of Hamas, so on and so forth..........
> 
> 
> What do you think "One State Solution" in Palestine means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to say, because I really have not given serious consideration to one state, I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.
> 
> But now I wonder.  There is as much Islamophobic as there is anti Semitic rhetoric swirling through out these arguments.  1920 is almost a century ago yet old history keeps being brought up to maintain the idea that only complete and largely unequal (based on results currently) seperation is possible.  Maybe that isn’t so.  What if we actually considered that?
> 
> This article is a good read, but too long to post all the interesting parts, I will post the concluding portion of it.  Maybe it is time to start thinking in terms of one state.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian Confederation Can Work
> 
> _Federation is a plan for integration. The United States and Germany are federations: unitary states with a central government, the only body that enters into foreign relations. An Israeli-Palestinian federation could have two national regions — like the bizonal/bicommunal federation concept in Cyprus — but the two peoples would sit in one legislature and share power in an executive. That’s hard to imagine for two nations that have been in a bitter struggle for 70 years. Indeed, the only government shared by Greek and Turkish Cypriots lasted just three years before it collapsed in 1963. Negotiations in Cyprus that began in 1968 have failed for 50 years. The inability to agree on a new formula for sharing power in a single government has stymied any resolution.
> 
> The idea of “parallel states” — proposed in Mathias Mossberg and Mark LeVine’s 2014 book, One Land, Two States — allows for complete geographic integration. Anyone could live anywhere, but an Israeli and a Palestinian living one floor apart in the same building would be subject to separate laws; “stacked states” seems more appropriate than “parallel,” implying two lines that never touch. This approach raises considerable legal, ethical, and practical problems, but beyond those, neither side truly wishes to blend people and cultures in a common physical space.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian confederation, by contrast, would start with the building blocks of two separate and territorially defined independent states. Promoted largely by the civil society group A Land for All, among others, the idea is that there would be two governments, two heads of state, and a border on or near the pre-1967 division, known as the Green Line. Each state would be sovereign and free to define its national character. But a confederation would diverge from the traditional two-state model by creating an agreement to share certain aspects of their sovereignty. The border would be porous, designed to facilitate rather than limit crossings. Freedom of movement — to tour, work, or study — would be the default.
> 
> Today, the reverse is the norm. All people are restricted from crossing boundaries; everyone theoretically needs a permit to go somewhere. In practice, Palestinians are severely constrained in their daily life. West Bank residents need a permit to travel anywhere inside Israel, including the settlements and Jerusalem, or between Gaza and the West Bank; an airport permit is almost unobtainable. The permit allowances are byzantine by design and are commonly denied, and checkpoints and the security wall make short distances into lengthy, tortuous trips for all Palestinians. Gazans are almost entirely trapped inside Gaza. Porous borders would release Palestinians from this suffocating constraint on their physical movement.
> 
> Israeli Jews face few movement restrictions today. Theoretically, they need a permit to visit the small, Palestinian-run Area A, where most Jews have little desire to be. In fact, there is no real barrier other than a warning sign — and they can glide through settler-designated checkpoints on the return. But full freedom of movement offers Israeli Jews, especially religious ones, something they may not have in a traditional two-state plan: access to the many holy sites inside the West Bank, such as the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, Rachel’s Tomb near Bethlehem, and Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus — the last is almost inaccessible to Jews today. In a traditional two-state solution, these sites would be well inside Palestine, and the latter could close its border; this is one of numerous reasons Israelis, especially if they are religious, have little interest in reaching such a solution. The confederation model is predicated on open access.
> 
> Instead of carving up Jerusalem, the city would remain united under shared sovereignty as the capital of two states. Holy places would be governed by a special regime, possibly with international support, just like in earlier two-state plans. But the delicate urban fabric of Jerusalem would remain intact, with an added Palestinian capital in the east. The border between the two states could run widely around the city, rather than through it. An umbrella municipality of Israelis and Palestinians could run east and west boroughs.
> 
> Free movement and a united Jerusalem would require advanced security measures. Such measures could be grounded in the principle of strong security cooperation, based on the system set up by the Oslo Accords still in place today. At present, Israeli security figures commonly cite the ongoing cooperation with Palestinian Authority forces as the main reason there has not been more violence over the last decade. Living under occupation, Palestinians today deeply resent what they consider collaboration, or the “outsourcing” of Israel’s rule to their own security forces. But if Palestine were free under its own civilian government, coordinated security would protect the arrangement itself, serving people rather than controlling them._
> 
> _*The centerpiece of the confederation approach is allowing citizens of one side to live as permanent residents on the other while voting in national elections only in their country of citizenship.* Israeli settlers who absolutely must live on holy ground could stay so long as they are law-abiding residents under Palestinian sovereignty; they could participate in local elections but would only vote for national representation in Israel. *This will alienate settlers who insist on Jewish sovereignty — but it extends a hand to more moderate settlers who have long resented the left-wing expectation that they must all automatically uproot their homes.*_
> 
> _*The same provision is a creative concession to Palestinians, since it allows some refugees from 1948 back into Israel under the same terms: permanent residency, provided they are law-abiding and perhaps after Israeli security vetting. The numbers could be determined through mutual agreement.* Those residents would vote in national elections only in Palestine and, like settlers, could vote in local Israeli elections. This concept responds to one of the most intractable problems in the conflict: Palestinians insist on recognition of their right to ancestral lands, while Israelis live in mortal fear of returning Palestinians demographically destroying the Jewish state by voting the Jewish government out of office.
> 
> In previous rounds of negotiations, the refugee issue has been among the greatest points of contention and remains so in public opinion surveys. *Under the confederation proposal, neither side can dominate the national politics of the other, since they may only vote in the state of their national identity.*
> 
> Other forms of infrastructural cooperation are less emotional but highly pragmatic. Today, the two sides already use the same currency and buy each other’s goods: In 2012, the Bank of Israel found that 81 percent of Palestinian exported goods were sold to Israel while the country sold about $4.5 billion worth of goods to the Palestinian Authority. These numbers have only grown since.
> 
> Israeli tech companies have begun hiring Palestinian programmers, quietly but successfully, providing an opportunity for Palestinians who are well-educated but unemployed. Deepening these ties through easier physical mobility and professional associations can only benefit both economies. All this can continue — again, minus Israel’s Oslo-era controls over Palestinian economic life through tax collection and controls over imports and exports. A professional economic council could help manage the difficulties of integrating a weaker economy with a much stronger one. This is a serious challenge. But the alternative of a separated Palestinian state with a hard border, and little access and mobility to Israel, could also lead to economic isolation — which could exacerbate rather than de-escalate the conflict.
> 
> *Similarly, it hardly seems possible to manage natural resources and infrastructure separately; already, Gaza’s waste floats onto Israel’s nearby beaches, pollutes aquifers, and has forced desalination plants to shut down at times — all while Israel is now reviving its water-saving campaigns due to shortages. The traditional two-state solution would require coordination on essential environmental issues too, but the confederation model favors it in spirit and structure, facilitating both civil society and government coordination instead of making such cooperation the exception.*
> 
> The liaison is ultimately voluntary. In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave
> 
> In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave. Legal secession can be peaceful, such as the referendum-based separation of Serbia and Montenegro in 2006 or Brexit (if it is ever implemented).
> 
> 
> The attempt to combine policies from the two-state solution, while drawing on one-state ideas both for pragmatic and symbolic needs, makes this approach appealing for a small but eclectic group from Israel’s left and right, as well as some Palestinians and Arab citizens of Israel. Yossi Beilin, a former stalwart supporter and negotiator for a two-state solution, openly favors it, and President Rivlin has endorsed the idea, albeit without elaborating just what he means.
> 
> Only the future will tell whether Israelis and Palestinians choose to live closer together or further apart. But they are unlikely to reach a peace agreement that is only one or the other.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You just say a Caliphate was a valid option, and then proceed to accusing those who oppose the elimination of Israel with Islamophobia??
> 
> Hamas on USMB.
Click to expand...


I was referring to a solution proposed earlier...by you I think....of rather than a second state, multiple Palestinian semi autonomous caliphate based on tribal affiliations.  Is that no longer a valid option in your eyes?

Islamophobia indeed.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is not that she's a Muslim but that she wants to erase the Jewish state.
> All mention of 1 or 2 states in case of Arab nationalism is deception. There're already 2 Arab states and 3 Arab governments, at best what they suggest is 2 bigger Arab states - on both sides of the river.
> All talk is about no Jewish state and legal backup for antisemitism.
> 
> And thats even before we talk about all the other Jew haters on her team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  The problem is that she is a Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like willful blindness on Your part,
> and an attempt to draw attention from the issue of her statements.
> 
> It is rather an exception than norm, but there're voices of Muslim support for Israel, and there're Muslims who died protecting Israel as their country, blessed be their memory to honor.
> *Tlaib and the rest of the Jew haters on her team want the elimination of the only Jewish state,* this is in no way the same as those who oppose the creation of another Muslim state on behalf of Israel.
> 
> There's an ethnic minority ruling a tiny sliver of land, their only country,
> in a sea of hostile Muslim countries,  and this Muslim as majority seem to be, wants the elimination of that minority.
Click to expand...


Provide a quote where she is advocating that.


----------



## Coyote

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me what she has said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear “ Actions speak louder than words?” Tell us please what her elimination of Israel from the map be interpreted
Click to expand...

Where did she actually say that?


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Muslims speak of a One State Solution, it means Muslims taking over Israel and eliminating it as a Jewish State with a majority Muslim.
> 
> Why does it have to be "One State".  And what "separate but equal" is she referring to when there are no Jews in Gaza or Areas A and B?
> No Jews in Jordan.  No Jews in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> “One state,” she said in response to a question about whether she supports a one- or two-state solution. “It has to be one state. Separate but equal does not work. I’m only 42 years old but my teachers were of that generation that marched with Martin Luther King. This whole idea of a two-state solution, it doesn’t work.”
> 
> ----------
> Martin Luther was pro Israel.
> Repeating that" a Two-state solution does not work" actually means that the Arab Palestinians and many other Muslims are going to continue to refuse to create a Palestine State as long as Israel exists.
> They have rejected the Partitions of 1937 and 1947, declared war many times and continue not to want to even come and sit for negotiations since Arafat rejected the best deal they could have gotten, ever.
> 
> That is the way it has been since 1920 and will continue until the Palestinian and Muslim education continues to "educate" against the existence of Israel, in any shape or form.
> 
> What happens in the US is different from what happens in Israel, and
> she and others cannot bring the US as an example.
> 
> Extreme Arabs are trying to destroy Israel as a country from within and outside.
> 
> The issues in the US are not about a minority wanting to create its own country out of parts of the US with violence, rockets, endless riots, rock throwing at American cars, etc.
> 
> When Palestinians like Sansour and Tlaib receive the anti Israel education they have, be it in Israel, Gaza, the PA or the USA, their message is going to be the very same as their Muslim leader in 1920:
> 
> No sovereign State for the Jews.  Not now, not ever
> 
> This is the education he has left for the future generations which Abbas, the Saudis and all others are all too happy to teach their people.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW
> 
> 
> And who was their Muslim leader in 1920 who began the riots against the Jewish re-creation of their Nation on their ancient homeland?
> 
> How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence - The Tower
> 
> What Hitler and the Grand Mufti Really Said
> 
> ----------------
> 
> So, in reality:
> 
> One State Solution, in the eyes of Islam and the 1920 Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, and of Arafat, and of Abbas, and the PLO and of the next "leader" of the Palestinians, and of Hamas, so on and so forth..........
> 
> 
> What do you think "One State Solution" in Palestine means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to say, because I really have not given serious consideration to one state, I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.
> 
> But now I wonder.  There is as much Islamophobic as there is anti Semitic rhetoric swirling through out these arguments.  1920 is almost a century ago yet old history keeps being brought up to maintain the idea that only complete and largely unequal (based on results currently) seperation is possible.  Maybe that isn’t so.  What if we actually considered that?
> 
> This article is a good read, but too long to post all the interesting parts, I will post the concluding portion of it.  Maybe it is time to start thinking in terms of one state.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian Confederation Can Work
> 
> _Federation is a plan for integration. The United States and Germany are federations: unitary states with a central government, the only body that enters into foreign relations. An Israeli-Palestinian federation could have two national regions — like the bizonal/bicommunal federation concept in Cyprus — but the two peoples would sit in one legislature and share power in an executive. That’s hard to imagine for two nations that have been in a bitter struggle for 70 years. Indeed, the only government shared by Greek and Turkish Cypriots lasted just three years before it collapsed in 1963. Negotiations in Cyprus that began in 1968 have failed for 50 years. The inability to agree on a new formula for sharing power in a single government has stymied any resolution.
> 
> The idea of “parallel states” — proposed in Mathias Mossberg and Mark LeVine’s 2014 book, One Land, Two States — allows for complete geographic integration. Anyone could live anywhere, but an Israeli and a Palestinian living one floor apart in the same building would be subject to separate laws; “stacked states” seems more appropriate than “parallel,” implying two lines that never touch. This approach raises considerable legal, ethical, and practical problems, but beyond those, neither side truly wishes to blend people and cultures in a common physical space.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian confederation, by contrast, would start with the building blocks of two separate and territorially defined independent states. Promoted largely by the civil society group A Land for All, among others, the idea is that there would be two governments, two heads of state, and a border on or near the pre-1967 division, known as the Green Line. Each state would be sovereign and free to define its national character. But a confederation would diverge from the traditional two-state model by creating an agreement to share certain aspects of their sovereignty. The border would be porous, designed to facilitate rather than limit crossings. Freedom of movement — to tour, work, or study — would be the default.
> 
> Today, the reverse is the norm. All people are restricted from crossing boundaries; everyone theoretically needs a permit to go somewhere. In practice, Palestinians are severely constrained in their daily life. West Bank residents need a permit to travel anywhere inside Israel, including the settlements and Jerusalem, or between Gaza and the West Bank; an airport permit is almost unobtainable. The permit allowances are byzantine by design and are commonly denied, and checkpoints and the security wall make short distances into lengthy, tortuous trips for all Palestinians. Gazans are almost entirely trapped inside Gaza. Porous borders would release Palestinians from this suffocating constraint on their physical movement.
> 
> Israeli Jews face few movement restrictions today. Theoretically, they need a permit to visit the small, Palestinian-run Area A, where most Jews have little desire to be. In fact, there is no real barrier other than a warning sign — and they can glide through settler-designated checkpoints on the return. But full freedom of movement offers Israeli Jews, especially religious ones, something they may not have in a traditional two-state plan: access to the many holy sites inside the West Bank, such as the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, Rachel’s Tomb near Bethlehem, and Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus — the last is almost inaccessible to Jews today. In a traditional two-state solution, these sites would be well inside Palestine, and the latter could close its border; this is one of numerous reasons Israelis, especially if they are religious, have little interest in reaching such a solution. The confederation model is predicated on open access.
> 
> Instead of carving up Jerusalem, the city would remain united under shared sovereignty as the capital of two states. Holy places would be governed by a special regime, possibly with international support, just like in earlier two-state plans. But the delicate urban fabric of Jerusalem would remain intact, with an added Palestinian capital in the east. The border between the two states could run widely around the city, rather than through it. An umbrella municipality of Israelis and Palestinians could run east and west boroughs.
> 
> Free movement and a united Jerusalem would require advanced security measures. Such measures could be grounded in the principle of strong security cooperation, based on the system set up by the Oslo Accords still in place today. At present, Israeli security figures commonly cite the ongoing cooperation with Palestinian Authority forces as the main reason there has not been more violence over the last decade. Living under occupation, Palestinians today deeply resent what they consider collaboration, or the “outsourcing” of Israel’s rule to their own security forces. But if Palestine were free under its own civilian government, coordinated security would protect the arrangement itself, serving people rather than controlling them._
> 
> _*The centerpiece of the confederation approach is allowing citizens of one side to live as permanent residents on the other while voting in national elections only in their country of citizenship.* Israeli settlers who absolutely must live on holy ground could stay so long as they are law-abiding residents under Palestinian sovereignty; they could participate in local elections but would only vote for national representation in Israel. *This will alienate settlers who insist on Jewish sovereignty — but it extends a hand to more moderate settlers who have long resented the left-wing expectation that they must all automatically uproot their homes.*_
> 
> _*The same provision is a creative concession to Palestinians, since it allows some refugees from 1948 back into Israel under the same terms: permanent residency, provided they are law-abiding and perhaps after Israeli security vetting. The numbers could be determined through mutual agreement.* Those residents would vote in national elections only in Palestine and, like settlers, could vote in local Israeli elections. This concept responds to one of the most intractable problems in the conflict: Palestinians insist on recognition of their right to ancestral lands, while Israelis live in mortal fear of returning Palestinians demographically destroying the Jewish state by voting the Jewish government out of office.
> 
> In previous rounds of negotiations, the refugee issue has been among the greatest points of contention and remains so in public opinion surveys. *Under the confederation proposal, neither side can dominate the national politics of the other, since they may only vote in the state of their national identity.*
> 
> Other forms of infrastructural cooperation are less emotional but highly pragmatic. Today, the two sides already use the same currency and buy each other’s goods: In 2012, the Bank of Israel found that 81 percent of Palestinian exported goods were sold to Israel while the country sold about $4.5 billion worth of goods to the Palestinian Authority. These numbers have only grown since.
> 
> Israeli tech companies have begun hiring Palestinian programmers, quietly but successfully, providing an opportunity for Palestinians who are well-educated but unemployed. Deepening these ties through easier physical mobility and professional associations can only benefit both economies. All this can continue — again, minus Israel’s Oslo-era controls over Palestinian economic life through tax collection and controls over imports and exports. A professional economic council could help manage the difficulties of integrating a weaker economy with a much stronger one. This is a serious challenge. But the alternative of a separated Palestinian state with a hard border, and little access and mobility to Israel, could also lead to economic isolation — which could exacerbate rather than de-escalate the conflict.
> 
> *Similarly, it hardly seems possible to manage natural resources and infrastructure separately; already, Gaza’s waste floats onto Israel’s nearby beaches, pollutes aquifers, and has forced desalination plants to shut down at times — all while Israel is now reviving its water-saving campaigns due to shortages. The traditional two-state solution would require coordination on essential environmental issues too, but the confederation model favors it in spirit and structure, facilitating both civil society and government coordination instead of making such cooperation the exception.*
> 
> The liaison is ultimately voluntary. In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave
> 
> In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave. Legal secession can be peaceful, such as the referendum-based separation of Serbia and Montenegro in 2006 or Brexit (if it is ever implemented).
> 
> 
> The attempt to combine policies from the two-state solution, while drawing on one-state ideas both for pragmatic and symbolic needs, makes this approach appealing for a small but eclectic group from Israel’s left and right, as well as some Palestinians and Arab citizens of Israel. Yossi Beilin, a former stalwart supporter and negotiator for a two-state solution, openly favors it, and President Rivlin has endorsed the idea, albeit without elaborating just what he means.
> 
> Only the future will tell whether Israelis and Palestinians choose to live closer together or further apart. But they are unlikely to reach a peace agreement that is only one or the other.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You just say a Caliphate was a valid option, and then proceed to accusing those who oppose the elimination of Israel with Islamophobia??
> 
> Nice, Tlaib suggests an Arab version of another USSR,
> and her supporters talk about a Caliphate "from the river to the sea".
> Wonderful, one could only wish for enemies of Israel to expose themselves so proudly in their call to genocide.
Click to expand...


Who is talking about a Caliphate from river to see?  You are truly dishonest.


----------



## Shusha

You seem to be working awfully hard to avoid understanding my meaning.  The NORM over the past 100 years or so, in regions where there is ethnic conflict and/or increased desire for self-determination of various ethnic and historical groups, is to partition the territories and create separate nations based generally along ethnic lines.  Its the STANDARD.  I have given numerous examples.  There are others.  To demand that conflicting ethnic communities "must be a one state solution" is to demand that India and Pakistan must remain one state.  Or that Yugoslavia must remain unpartitioned.  And the question on the table is why the STANDARD must be changed with Israel and Palestine. 



Coyote said:


> It is not suddenly “bad” when the Jewish people want to do it, so so stop playing that card. It wears thin.


Not as thin as 2000 years of antisemitism.  I'm going to call it when I see it.  I will stop when I stop seeing it.  Applying different standards to the Jewish people is problematic.  People who insist that it "must be a one state solution" are creating NEW and DIFFERENT standards for the Jewish people.



> Seperate but equal has seldom meant true equality for all effected.  You do not like references to Apartheid but that seems awfully close to what you are advocating.


I'm advocating the rights of peoples to self-determine.  I apply that right universally, to all peoples and to all national liberation movements.  For you to compare that to apartheid is disengenuous at best, poisoning at worst.  It reeks of the worst kind of argument from emotion because it requires a deliberate misunderstanding of the term "apartheid".  I support, have always supported, yet another Arab State in the region.  I continue to support that, though, admittedly, I am losing hope that they can accomplish that.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote 

Also, just yesterday, I think, you asked Tinmore how a one state solution would guarantee the rights of the Jewish peoples, especially if the Jewish people are in a minority.  

I'll return the question to you.  In Tlaib's one state solution, how would you protect the Jewish peoples rights to equality?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seperate equal in practice rather than theory.
> 
> 
> Separate but equal - Wikipedia
> _In practice the separate facilities provided to African Americans were rarely equal; usually they were not even close to equal, or they did not exist at all. For example, according to the 1934–36 report of the Florida Superintendent of Public Instruction, the value of "white school property" in the state was $70,543,000, while the value of African-American school property was $4,900,000. The report says that "in a few south Florida counties and in most north Florida counties many Negro schools are housed in churches, shacks, and lodges, and have no toilets, water supply, desks, blackboards, etc. [See Station One School.] Counties use these schools as a means to get State funds and yet these counties invest little or nothing in them." High school education for African Americans was provided in only 28 of Florida's 67 counties.[2]_​
> 
> People can and do self segregate, but that is in voluntary communities, not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the context of the entire country is still possible.  I do not think that is the type of “seperate but equal” being suggested however.
> 
> In the case of the Palestinians, how would seperate but equal be reflected in the allocation of resources, development, quality of land and natural resources, land rights?  How would it be reflected in the governance of the nation as a whole.  Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland and where an increasingly powerful religious block is making the rules?  And before you go there, no I am not criticizing only the Jews for the influence of religion in government.  I totally believe in the seperation of Church and state in all religions.  There are no examples I can think of where it well for all citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words Tlaib wants 2 Arabs states and 1 state "for all nations" which they could flood with millions of hostile people. Yeah still trying to sprinkle over the fact that You both are suggesting the elimination of the only Jewish state under false pretense .
> 
> The exploitation of the African American civil rights movement to smear Israel is a racist attack on Jews in itself, it has connotations of skin color differentiation of Jews, and to add insult to injury You use it to further excuse the genocidal position of Tlaib and her team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too funny.  And hypocritical.  The exploitation of the Africa American civil rights movement...
> 
> Exploding Myths About 'Black Power, Jewish Politics'
> 
> And you like to use Martin Luther King to justify all things Israel.  Exploitation? Indeed.
> 
> It is not exploitation to condemn seperate but equal ideologies.
Click to expand...

The further You go the sillier the lies.
I ever mentioned Martin Luther King?

Another attempt to falsely associate Tlaib's genocidal ideologies regarding Jews with a righteous cause.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Muslims speak of a One State Solution, it means Muslims taking over Israel and eliminating it as a Jewish State with a majority Muslim.
> 
> Why does it have to be "One State".  And what "separate but equal" is she referring to when there are no Jews in Gaza or Areas A and B?
> No Jews in Jordan.  No Jews in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> “One state,” she said in response to a question about whether she supports a one- or two-state solution. “It has to be one state. Separate but equal does not work. I’m only 42 years old but my teachers were of that generation that marched with Martin Luther King. This whole idea of a two-state solution, it doesn’t work.”
> 
> ----------
> Martin Luther was pro Israel.
> Repeating that" a Two-state solution does not work" actually means that the Arab Palestinians and many other Muslims are going to continue to refuse to create a Palestine State as long as Israel exists.
> They have rejected the Partitions of 1937 and 1947, declared war many times and continue not to want to even come and sit for negotiations since Arafat rejected the best deal they could have gotten, ever.
> 
> That is the way it has been since 1920 and will continue until the Palestinian and Muslim education continues to "educate" against the existence of Israel, in any shape or form.
> 
> What happens in the US is different from what happens in Israel, and
> she and others cannot bring the US as an example.
> 
> Extreme Arabs are trying to destroy Israel as a country from within and outside.
> 
> The issues in the US are not about a minority wanting to create its own country out of parts of the US with violence, rockets, endless riots, rock throwing at American cars, etc.
> 
> When Palestinians like Sansour and Tlaib receive the anti Israel education they have, be it in Israel, Gaza, the PA or the USA, their message is going to be the very same as their Muslim leader in 1920:
> 
> No sovereign State for the Jews.  Not now, not ever
> 
> This is the education he has left for the future generations which Abbas, the Saudis and all others are all too happy to teach their people.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW
> 
> 
> And who was their Muslim leader in 1920 who began the riots against the Jewish re-creation of their Nation on their ancient homeland?
> 
> How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence - The Tower
> 
> What Hitler and the Grand Mufti Really Said
> 
> ----------------
> 
> So, in reality:
> 
> One State Solution, in the eyes of Islam and the 1920 Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, and of Arafat, and of Abbas, and the PLO and of the next "leader" of the Palestinians, and of Hamas, so on and so forth..........
> 
> 
> What do you think "One State Solution" in Palestine means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to say, because I really have not given serious consideration to one state, I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.
> 
> But now I wonder.  There is as much Islamophobic as there is anti Semitic rhetoric swirling through out these arguments.  1920 is almost a century ago yet old history keeps being brought up to maintain the idea that only complete and largely unequal (based on results currently) seperation is possible.  Maybe that isn’t so.  What if we actually considered that?
> 
> This article is a good read, but too long to post all the interesting parts, I will post the concluding portion of it.  Maybe it is time to start thinking in terms of one state.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian Confederation Can Work
> 
> _Federation is a plan for integration. The United States and Germany are federations: unitary states with a central government, the only body that enters into foreign relations. An Israeli-Palestinian federation could have two national regions — like the bizonal/bicommunal federation concept in Cyprus — but the two peoples would sit in one legislature and share power in an executive. That’s hard to imagine for two nations that have been in a bitter struggle for 70 years. Indeed, the only government shared by Greek and Turkish Cypriots lasted just three years before it collapsed in 1963. Negotiations in Cyprus that began in 1968 have failed for 50 years. The inability to agree on a new formula for sharing power in a single government has stymied any resolution.
> 
> The idea of “parallel states” — proposed in Mathias Mossberg and Mark LeVine’s 2014 book, One Land, Two States — allows for complete geographic integration. Anyone could live anywhere, but an Israeli and a Palestinian living one floor apart in the same building would be subject to separate laws; “stacked states” seems more appropriate than “parallel,” implying two lines that never touch. This approach raises considerable legal, ethical, and practical problems, but beyond those, neither side truly wishes to blend people and cultures in a common physical space.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian confederation, by contrast, would start with the building blocks of two separate and territorially defined independent states. Promoted largely by the civil society group A Land for All, among others, the idea is that there would be two governments, two heads of state, and a border on or near the pre-1967 division, known as the Green Line. Each state would be sovereign and free to define its national character. But a confederation would diverge from the traditional two-state model by creating an agreement to share certain aspects of their sovereignty. The border would be porous, designed to facilitate rather than limit crossings. Freedom of movement — to tour, work, or study — would be the default.
> 
> Today, the reverse is the norm. All people are restricted from crossing boundaries; everyone theoretically needs a permit to go somewhere. In practice, Palestinians are severely constrained in their daily life. West Bank residents need a permit to travel anywhere inside Israel, including the settlements and Jerusalem, or between Gaza and the West Bank; an airport permit is almost unobtainable. The permit allowances are byzantine by design and are commonly denied, and checkpoints and the security wall make short distances into lengthy, tortuous trips for all Palestinians. Gazans are almost entirely trapped inside Gaza. Porous borders would release Palestinians from this suffocating constraint on their physical movement.
> 
> Israeli Jews face few movement restrictions today. Theoretically, they need a permit to visit the small, Palestinian-run Area A, where most Jews have little desire to be. In fact, there is no real barrier other than a warning sign — and they can glide through settler-designated checkpoints on the return. But full freedom of movement offers Israeli Jews, especially religious ones, something they may not have in a traditional two-state plan: access to the many holy sites inside the West Bank, such as the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, Rachel’s Tomb near Bethlehem, and Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus — the last is almost inaccessible to Jews today. In a traditional two-state solution, these sites would be well inside Palestine, and the latter could close its border; this is one of numerous reasons Israelis, especially if they are religious, have little interest in reaching such a solution. The confederation model is predicated on open access.
> 
> Instead of carving up Jerusalem, the city would remain united under shared sovereignty as the capital of two states. Holy places would be governed by a special regime, possibly with international support, just like in earlier two-state plans. But the delicate urban fabric of Jerusalem would remain intact, with an added Palestinian capital in the east. The border between the two states could run widely around the city, rather than through it. An umbrella municipality of Israelis and Palestinians could run east and west boroughs.
> 
> Free movement and a united Jerusalem would require advanced security measures. Such measures could be grounded in the principle of strong security cooperation, based on the system set up by the Oslo Accords still in place today. At present, Israeli security figures commonly cite the ongoing cooperation with Palestinian Authority forces as the main reason there has not been more violence over the last decade. Living under occupation, Palestinians today deeply resent what they consider collaboration, or the “outsourcing” of Israel’s rule to their own security forces. But if Palestine were free under its own civilian government, coordinated security would protect the arrangement itself, serving people rather than controlling them._
> 
> _*The centerpiece of the confederation approach is allowing citizens of one side to live as permanent residents on the other while voting in national elections only in their country of citizenship.* Israeli settlers who absolutely must live on holy ground could stay so long as they are law-abiding residents under Palestinian sovereignty; they could participate in local elections but would only vote for national representation in Israel. *This will alienate settlers who insist on Jewish sovereignty — but it extends a hand to more moderate settlers who have long resented the left-wing expectation that they must all automatically uproot their homes.*_
> 
> _*The same provision is a creative concession to Palestinians, since it allows some refugees from 1948 back into Israel under the same terms: permanent residency, provided they are law-abiding and perhaps after Israeli security vetting. The numbers could be determined through mutual agreement.* Those residents would vote in national elections only in Palestine and, like settlers, could vote in local Israeli elections. This concept responds to one of the most intractable problems in the conflict: Palestinians insist on recognition of their right to ancestral lands, while Israelis live in mortal fear of returning Palestinians demographically destroying the Jewish state by voting the Jewish government out of office.
> 
> In previous rounds of negotiations, the refugee issue has been among the greatest points of contention and remains so in public opinion surveys. *Under the confederation proposal, neither side can dominate the national politics of the other, since they may only vote in the state of their national identity.*
> 
> Other forms of infrastructural cooperation are less emotional but highly pragmatic. Today, the two sides already use the same currency and buy each other’s goods: In 2012, the Bank of Israel found that 81 percent of Palestinian exported goods were sold to Israel while the country sold about $4.5 billion worth of goods to the Palestinian Authority. These numbers have only grown since.
> 
> Israeli tech companies have begun hiring Palestinian programmers, quietly but successfully, providing an opportunity for Palestinians who are well-educated but unemployed. Deepening these ties through easier physical mobility and professional associations can only benefit both economies. All this can continue — again, minus Israel’s Oslo-era controls over Palestinian economic life through tax collection and controls over imports and exports. A professional economic council could help manage the difficulties of integrating a weaker economy with a much stronger one. This is a serious challenge. But the alternative of a separated Palestinian state with a hard border, and little access and mobility to Israel, could also lead to economic isolation — which could exacerbate rather than de-escalate the conflict.
> 
> *Similarly, it hardly seems possible to manage natural resources and infrastructure separately; already, Gaza’s waste floats onto Israel’s nearby beaches, pollutes aquifers, and has forced desalination plants to shut down at times — all while Israel is now reviving its water-saving campaigns due to shortages. The traditional two-state solution would require coordination on essential environmental issues too, but the confederation model favors it in spirit and structure, facilitating both civil society and government coordination instead of making such cooperation the exception.*
> 
> The liaison is ultimately voluntary. In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave
> 
> In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave. Legal secession can be peaceful, such as the referendum-based separation of Serbia and Montenegro in 2006 or Brexit (if it is ever implemented).
> 
> 
> The attempt to combine policies from the two-state solution, while drawing on one-state ideas both for pragmatic and symbolic needs, makes this approach appealing for a small but eclectic group from Israel’s left and right, as well as some Palestinians and Arab citizens of Israel. Yossi Beilin, a former stalwart supporter and negotiator for a two-state solution, openly favors it, and President Rivlin has endorsed the idea, albeit without elaborating just what he means.
> 
> Only the future will tell whether Israelis and Palestinians choose to live closer together or further apart. But they are unlikely to reach a peace agreement that is only one or the other.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You just say a Caliphate was a valid option, and then proceed to accusing those who oppose the elimination of Israel with Islamophobia??
> 
> Hamas on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to a solution proposed earlier...by you I think....of rather than a second state, multiple Palestinian semi autonomous caliphate based on tribal affiliations.  Is that no longer a valid option in your eyes?
> 
> Islamophobia indeed.
Click to expand...

The Arabs are more than welcome to create their multiple semi caliphate based on tribal affiliations.  In Gaza and Areas A and B.

Not in Israel, and not in Area C.

But they do not want it.  They have been offered most of West Bank and refused it with Arafat at the helm, and Ehud Barak, as well.

And the plan Meron has with his activist friend ( a member of Fatah), is for all of the rest of the Palestine Mandate (Gaza, West Bank and Israel), to become One State.

"*We consider ourselves one shared movement, divided into two separate branches – one Israeli and one Palestinian – both jointly and severally."

A Land for All

*
The above means absolutely nothing when it comes to Israel still being allowed to exist.

Do we need to actually guess what "The Two States, One Homeland"
means by either one, or especially by a Palestinian who is a member of Fatah, whose charter calls for the "Liberation of Palestine"?

https://fas.org/irp/dni/osc/fatah-charter.pdf


*Judeophobia *was created by Christianity and borrowed by Islam, not because there was something to be afraid of by any and all Jews, but because of all the myths created around the "killing of Jesus" and the Jewish rejection of Christianity and Christian salvation.


*Islamophobia* was created by some Muslims in order to make themselves look like the victims of of unfair prejudice and oppression, especially while Muslims from every corner of the world were going about hijacking planes, murdering athletes, wheelchair bound people, blowing buses, airports, attacking anyone who did not agree with them with cars, knives, explosives, raping, killing and injuring many in the name of Allah and how the world belongs to Islam.

----------
But there are those who do not know about how either came to be who will defend and protect the word Islamophobia at every opportunity......because the non Muslim world does really not have "anything" to be afraid of from Islam and its extreme adherents who believe that the world is going to some day become all Muslim.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> People can and do self segregate, but that is in voluntary communities, not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the context of the entire country is still possible.  I do not think that is the type of “seperate but equal” being suggested however.



Funny, because you have just described Israel:  people can and do self-segregate in voluntary communities not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the entire country is still possible.  Israel is actually accomplishing this and doing so in the midst of an ethnic/cultural/religious conflict (war).  (Its not perfect.  And there are some real injustices.)

But how many of the Arab countries are accomplishing this?  And why is that?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> You seem to be working awfully hard to avoid understanding my meaning.  The NORM over the past 100 years or so, in regions where there is ethnic conflict and/or increased desire for self-determination of various ethnic and historical groups, is to partition the territories and create separate nations based generally along ethnic lines.  Its the STANDARD.  I have given numerous examples.  There are others.  To demand that conflicting ethnic communities "must be a one state solution" is to demand that India and Pakistan must remain one state.  Or that Yugoslavia must remain unpartitioned.  And the question on the table is why the STANDARD must be changed with Israel and Palestine.



You are right.  I don’t understand.  It sounds like you are advocating a two state solution.  Which I have no argument on you with as long as there are no forced population transfers.  That is no longer “the standard” and is widely regarded as a human rights violation.  



> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not suddenly “bad” when the Jewish people want to do it, so so stop playing that card. It wears thin.
> 
> 
> 
> Not as thin as 2000 years of antisemitism.  I'm going to call it when I see it.  I will stop when I stop seeing it.  Applying different standards to the Jewish people is problematic.  People who insist that it "must be a one state solution" are creating NEW and DIFFERENT standards for the Jewish people.
Click to expand...


You can call it what you want but if it means supporting actions that are no longer the norm, *such as forced population transfers, particularly if it is into less desirable or resource poor areas based solely on ethnic identity, *I will call it what it is: a reversion to a Apartheid era mentality.  That is not a new and different standard for the Jewish  people it is a reversion to a standard that is *no longer considered acceptable by the civilized world.*

You are using an out dated and barbaric model and then claiming it singles out the Jewish people of people speak up about it.  That wears thin.



> T
> 
> 
> 
> Seperate but equal has seldom meant true equality for all effected.  You do not like references to Apartheid but that seems awfully close to what you are advocating.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm advocating the rights of peoples to self-determine.  I apply that right universally, to all peoples and to all national liberation movements.  For you to compare that to apartheid is disengenuous at best, poisoning at worst.  It reeks of the worst kind of argument from emotion because it requires a deliberate misunderstanding of the term "apartheid".  *I support, have always supported, yet another Arab State in the region.  *I continue to support that, though, admittedly, I am losing hope that they can accomplish that.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

If you are talking about a two state solution then we really don’t have an argument.  Two autonomous states based on voluntary population movements and citizenship.

But like you,  I am increasingly skeptical.

I just read an article I found on a federation system.  Maybe that is the way to go.

Outside powers should stay out, let the Israeli’s and Palestinians figure it out.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can and do self segregate, but that is in voluntary communities, not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the context of the entire country is still possible.  I do not think that is the type of “seperate but equal” being suggested however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, because you have just described Israel:  people can and do self-segregate in voluntary communities not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the entire country is still possible.  Israel is actually accomplishing this and doing so in the midst of an ethnic/cultural/religious conflict (war).  (Its not perfect.  And there are some real injustices.)
> 
> But how many of the Arab countries are accomplishing this?  And why is that?
Click to expand...


If you are trying to get me to somehow justify what occurs in Arab countries I won’t.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
> 
> 
> 
> When Muslims speak of a One State Solution, it means Muslims taking over Israel and eliminating it as a Jewish State with a majority Muslim.
> 
> Why does it have to be "One State".  And what "separate but equal" is she referring to when there are no Jews in Gaza or Areas A and B?
> No Jews in Jordan.  No Jews in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> “One state,” she said in response to a question about whether she supports a one- or two-state solution. “It has to be one state. Separate but equal does not work. I’m only 42 years old but my teachers were of that generation that marched with Martin Luther King. This whole idea of a two-state solution, it doesn’t work.”
> 
> ----------
> Martin Luther was pro Israel.
> Repeating that" a Two-state solution does not work" actually means that the Arab Palestinians and many other Muslims are going to continue to refuse to create a Palestine State as long as Israel exists.
> They have rejected the Partitions of 1937 and 1947, declared war many times and continue not to want to even come and sit for negotiations since Arafat rejected the best deal they could have gotten, ever.
> 
> That is the way it has been since 1920 and will continue until the Palestinian and Muslim education continues to "educate" against the existence of Israel, in any shape or form.
> 
> What happens in the US is different from what happens in Israel, and
> she and others cannot bring the US as an example.
> 
> Extreme Arabs are trying to destroy Israel as a country from within and outside.
> 
> The issues in the US are not about a minority wanting to create its own country out of parts of the US with violence, rockets, endless riots, rock throwing at American cars, etc.
> 
> When Palestinians like Sansour and Tlaib receive the anti Israel education they have, be it in Israel, Gaza, the PA or the USA, their message is going to be the very same as their Muslim leader in 1920:
> 
> No sovereign State for the Jews.  Not now, not ever
> 
> This is the education he has left for the future generations which Abbas, the Saudis and all others are all too happy to teach their people.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW
> 
> 
> And who was their Muslim leader in 1920 who began the riots against the Jewish re-creation of their Nation on their ancient homeland?
> 
> How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence - The Tower
> 
> What Hitler and the Grand Mufti Really Said
> 
> ----------------
> 
> So, in reality:
> 
> One State Solution, in the eyes of Islam and the 1920 Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, and of Arafat, and of Abbas, and the PLO and of the next "leader" of the Palestinians, and of Hamas, so on and so forth..........
> 
> 
> What do you think "One State Solution" in Palestine means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to say, because I really have not given serious consideration to one state, I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.
> 
> But now I wonder.  There is as much Islamophobic as there is anti Semitic rhetoric swirling through out these arguments.  1920 is almost a century ago yet old history keeps being brought up to maintain the idea that only complete and largely unequal (based on results currently) seperation is possible.  Maybe that isn’t so.  What if we actually considered that?
> 
> This article is a good read, but too long to post all the interesting parts, I will post the concluding portion of it.  Maybe it is time to start thinking in terms of one state.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian Confederation Can Work
> 
> _Federation is a plan for integration. The United States and Germany are federations: unitary states with a central government, the only body that enters into foreign relations. An Israeli-Palestinian federation could have two national regions — like the bizonal/bicommunal federation concept in Cyprus — but the two peoples would sit in one legislature and share power in an executive. That’s hard to imagine for two nations that have been in a bitter struggle for 70 years. Indeed, the only government shared by Greek and Turkish Cypriots lasted just three years before it collapsed in 1963. Negotiations in Cyprus that began in 1968 have failed for 50 years. The inability to agree on a new formula for sharing power in a single government has stymied any resolution.
> 
> The idea of “parallel states” — proposed in Mathias Mossberg and Mark LeVine’s 2014 book, One Land, Two States — allows for complete geographic integration. Anyone could live anywhere, but an Israeli and a Palestinian living one floor apart in the same building would be subject to separate laws; “stacked states” seems more appropriate than “parallel,” implying two lines that never touch. This approach raises considerable legal, ethical, and practical problems, but beyond those, neither side truly wishes to blend people and cultures in a common physical space.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian confederation, by contrast, would start with the building blocks of two separate and territorially defined independent states. Promoted largely by the civil society group A Land for All, among others, the idea is that there would be two governments, two heads of state, and a border on or near the pre-1967 division, known as the Green Line. Each state would be sovereign and free to define its national character. But a confederation would diverge from the traditional two-state model by creating an agreement to share certain aspects of their sovereignty. The border would be porous, designed to facilitate rather than limit crossings. Freedom of movement — to tour, work, or study — would be the default.
> 
> Today, the reverse is the norm. All people are restricted from crossing boundaries; everyone theoretically needs a permit to go somewhere. In practice, Palestinians are severely constrained in their daily life. West Bank residents need a permit to travel anywhere inside Israel, including the settlements and Jerusalem, or between Gaza and the West Bank; an airport permit is almost unobtainable. The permit allowances are byzantine by design and are commonly denied, and checkpoints and the security wall make short distances into lengthy, tortuous trips for all Palestinians. Gazans are almost entirely trapped inside Gaza. Porous borders would release Palestinians from this suffocating constraint on their physical movement.
> 
> Israeli Jews face few movement restrictions today. Theoretically, they need a permit to visit the small, Palestinian-run Area A, where most Jews have little desire to be. In fact, there is no real barrier other than a warning sign — and they can glide through settler-designated checkpoints on the return. But full freedom of movement offers Israeli Jews, especially religious ones, something they may not have in a traditional two-state plan: access to the many holy sites inside the West Bank, such as the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, Rachel’s Tomb near Bethlehem, and Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus — the last is almost inaccessible to Jews today. In a traditional two-state solution, these sites would be well inside Palestine, and the latter could close its border; this is one of numerous reasons Israelis, especially if they are religious, have little interest in reaching such a solution. The confederation model is predicated on open access.
> 
> Instead of carving up Jerusalem, the city would remain united under shared sovereignty as the capital of two states. Holy places would be governed by a special regime, possibly with international support, just like in earlier two-state plans. But the delicate urban fabric of Jerusalem would remain intact, with an added Palestinian capital in the east. The border between the two states could run widely around the city, rather than through it. An umbrella municipality of Israelis and Palestinians could run east and west boroughs.
> 
> Free movement and a united Jerusalem would require advanced security measures. Such measures could be grounded in the principle of strong security cooperation, based on the system set up by the Oslo Accords still in place today. At present, Israeli security figures commonly cite the ongoing cooperation with Palestinian Authority forces as the main reason there has not been more violence over the last decade. Living under occupation, Palestinians today deeply resent what they consider collaboration, or the “outsourcing” of Israel’s rule to their own security forces. But if Palestine were free under its own civilian government, coordinated security would protect the arrangement itself, serving people rather than controlling them._
> 
> _*The centerpiece of the confederation approach is allowing citizens of one side to live as permanent residents on the other while voting in national elections only in their country of citizenship.* Israeli settlers who absolutely must live on holy ground could stay so long as they are law-abiding residents under Palestinian sovereignty; they could participate in local elections but would only vote for national representation in Israel. *This will alienate settlers who insist on Jewish sovereignty — but it extends a hand to more moderate settlers who have long resented the left-wing expectation that they must all automatically uproot their homes.*_
> 
> _*The same provision is a creative concession to Palestinians, since it allows some refugees from 1948 back into Israel under the same terms: permanent residency, provided they are law-abiding and perhaps after Israeli security vetting. The numbers could be determined through mutual agreement.* Those residents would vote in national elections only in Palestine and, like settlers, could vote in local Israeli elections. This concept responds to one of the most intractable problems in the conflict: Palestinians insist on recognition of their right to ancestral lands, while Israelis live in mortal fear of returning Palestinians demographically destroying the Jewish state by voting the Jewish government out of office.
> 
> In previous rounds of negotiations, the refugee issue has been among the greatest points of contention and remains so in public opinion surveys. *Under the confederation proposal, neither side can dominate the national politics of the other, since they may only vote in the state of their national identity.*
> 
> Other forms of infrastructural cooperation are less emotional but highly pragmatic. Today, the two sides already use the same currency and buy each other’s goods: In 2012, the Bank of Israel found that 81 percent of Palestinian exported goods were sold to Israel while the country sold about $4.5 billion worth of goods to the Palestinian Authority. These numbers have only grown since.
> 
> Israeli tech companies have begun hiring Palestinian programmers, quietly but successfully, providing an opportunity for Palestinians who are well-educated but unemployed. Deepening these ties through easier physical mobility and professional associations can only benefit both economies. All this can continue — again, minus Israel’s Oslo-era controls over Palestinian economic life through tax collection and controls over imports and exports. A professional economic council could help manage the difficulties of integrating a weaker economy with a much stronger one. This is a serious challenge. But the alternative of a separated Palestinian state with a hard border, and little access and mobility to Israel, could also lead to economic isolation — which could exacerbate rather than de-escalate the conflict.
> 
> *Similarly, it hardly seems possible to manage natural resources and infrastructure separately; already, Gaza’s waste floats onto Israel’s nearby beaches, pollutes aquifers, and has forced desalination plants to shut down at times — all while Israel is now reviving its water-saving campaigns due to shortages. The traditional two-state solution would require coordination on essential environmental issues too, but the confederation model favors it in spirit and structure, facilitating both civil society and government coordination instead of making such cooperation the exception.*
> 
> The liaison is ultimately voluntary. In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave
> 
> In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave. Legal secession can be peaceful, such as the referendum-based separation of Serbia and Montenegro in 2006 or Brexit (if it is ever implemented).
> 
> 
> The attempt to combine policies from the two-state solution, while drawing on one-state ideas both for pragmatic and symbolic needs, makes this approach appealing for a small but eclectic group from Israel’s left and right, as well as some Palestinians and Arab citizens of Israel. Yossi Beilin, a former stalwart supporter and negotiator for a two-state solution, openly favors it, and President Rivlin has endorsed the idea, albeit without elaborating just what he means.
> 
> Only the future will tell whether Israelis and Palestinians choose to live closer together or further apart. But they are unlikely to reach a peace agreement that is only one or the other.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You just say a Caliphate was a valid option, and then proceed to accusing those who oppose the elimination of Israel with Islamophobia??
> 
> Hamas on USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to a solution proposed earlier...by you I think....of rather than a second state, multiple Palestinian semi autonomous caliphate based on tribal affiliations.  Is that no longer a valid option in your eyes?
> 
> Islamophobia indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Arabs are more than welcome to create their multiple semi caliphate based on tribal affiliations.  In Gaza and Areas A and B.
> 
> Not in Israel, and not in Area C.
> 
> But they do not want it.  They have been offered most of West Bank and refused it with Arafat at the helm, and Ehud Barak, as well.
> 
> And the plan Meron has with his activist friend ( a member of Fatah), is for all of the rest of the Palestine Mandate (Gaza, West Bank and Israel), to become One State.
> 
> "*We consider ourselves one shared movement, divided into two separate branches – one Israeli and one Palestinian – both jointly and severally."
> 
> A Land for All
> 
> *
> The above means absolutely nothing when it comes to Israel still being allowed to exist.
> 
> Do we need to actually guess what "The Two States, One Homeland"
> means by either one, or especially by a Palestinian who is a member of Fatah, whose charter calls for the "Liberation of Palestine"?
> 
> https://fas.org/irp/dni/osc/fatah-charter.pdf
> 
> 
> *Judeophobia *was created by Christianity and borrowed by Islam, not because there was something to be afraid of by any and all Jews, but because of all the myths created around the "killing of Jesus" and the Jewish rejection of Christianity and Christian salvation.
> 
> 
> *Islamophobia* was created by some Muslims in order to make themselves look like the victims of of unfair prejudice and oppression, especially while Muslims from every corner of the world were going about hijacking planes, murdering athletes, wheelchair bound people, blowing buses, airports, attacking anyone who did not agree with them with cars, knives, explosives, raping, killing and injuring many in the name of Allah and how the world belongs to Islam.
> 
> ----------
> But there are those who do not know about how either came to be who will defend and protect the word Islamophobia at every opportunity......because the non Muslim world does really not have "anything" to be afraid of from Islam and its extreme adherents who believe that the world is going to some day become all Muslim.
Click to expand...


Nice way to justify anti Muslim hate.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, cite where she advocates for ‘eliminating’ Israel – not your inane, subjective inference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When Muslims speak of a One State Solution, it means Muslims taking over Israel and eliminating it as a Jewish State with a majority Muslim.
> 
> Why does it have to be "One State".  And what "separate but equal" is she referring to when there are no Jews in Gaza or Areas A and B?
> No Jews in Jordan.  No Jews in Saudi Arabia?
> 
> “One state,” she said in response to a question about whether she supports a one- or two-state solution. “It has to be one state. Separate but equal does not work. I’m only 42 years old but my teachers were of that generation that marched with Martin Luther King. This whole idea of a two-state solution, it doesn’t work.”
> 
> ----------
> Martin Luther was pro Israel.
> Repeating that" a Two-state solution does not work" actually means that the Arab Palestinians and many other Muslims are going to continue to refuse to create a Palestine State as long as Israel exists.
> They have rejected the Partitions of 1937 and 1947, declared war many times and continue not to want to even come and sit for negotiations since Arafat rejected the best deal they could have gotten, ever.
> 
> That is the way it has been since 1920 and will continue until the Palestinian and Muslim education continues to "educate" against the existence of Israel, in any shape or form.
> 
> What happens in the US is different from what happens in Israel, and
> she and others cannot bring the US as an example.
> 
> Extreme Arabs are trying to destroy Israel as a country from within and outside.
> 
> The issues in the US are not about a minority wanting to create its own country out of parts of the US with violence, rockets, endless riots, rock throwing at American cars, etc.
> 
> When Palestinians like Sansour and Tlaib receive the anti Israel education they have, be it in Israel, Gaza, the PA or the USA, their message is going to be the very same as their Muslim leader in 1920:
> 
> No sovereign State for the Jews.  Not now, not ever
> 
> This is the education he has left for the future generations which Abbas, the Saudis and all others are all too happy to teach their people.
> 
> "Palestine" replaces Israel | PMW
> 
> 
> And who was their Muslim leader in 1920 who began the riots against the Jewish re-creation of their Nation on their ancient homeland?
> 
> How the Mufti of Jerusalem Created the Permanent Problem of Palestinian Violence - The Tower
> 
> What Hitler and the Grand Mufti Really Said
> 
> ----------------
> 
> So, in reality:
> 
> One State Solution, in the eyes of Islam and the 1920 Grand Mufti of Jerusalem, and of Arafat, and of Abbas, and the PLO and of the next "leader" of the Palestinians, and of Hamas, so on and so forth..........
> 
> 
> What do you think "One State Solution" in Palestine means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hard to say, because I really have not given serious consideration to one state, I have always been a proponent of multiple state or caliphate type ideas.
> 
> But now I wonder.  There is as much Islamophobic as there is anti Semitic rhetoric swirling through out these arguments.  1920 is almost a century ago yet old history keeps being brought up to maintain the idea that only complete and largely unequal (based on results currently) seperation is possible.  Maybe that isn’t so.  What if we actually considered that?
> 
> This article is a good read, but too long to post all the interesting parts, I will post the concluding portion of it.  Maybe it is time to start thinking in terms of one state.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian Confederation Can Work
> 
> _Federation is a plan for integration. The United States and Germany are federations: unitary states with a central government, the only body that enters into foreign relations. An Israeli-Palestinian federation could have two national regions — like the bizonal/bicommunal federation concept in Cyprus — but the two peoples would sit in one legislature and share power in an executive. That’s hard to imagine for two nations that have been in a bitter struggle for 70 years. Indeed, the only government shared by Greek and Turkish Cypriots lasted just three years before it collapsed in 1963. Negotiations in Cyprus that began in 1968 have failed for 50 years. The inability to agree on a new formula for sharing power in a single government has stymied any resolution.
> 
> The idea of “parallel states” — proposed in Mathias Mossberg and Mark LeVine’s 2014 book, One Land, Two States — allows for complete geographic integration. Anyone could live anywhere, but an Israeli and a Palestinian living one floor apart in the same building would be subject to separate laws; “stacked states” seems more appropriate than “parallel,” implying two lines that never touch. This approach raises considerable legal, ethical, and practical problems, but beyond those, neither side truly wishes to blend people and cultures in a common physical space.
> 
> An Israeli-Palestinian confederation, by contrast, would start with the building blocks of two separate and territorially defined independent states. Promoted largely by the civil society group A Land for All, among others, the idea is that there would be two governments, two heads of state, and a border on or near the pre-1967 division, known as the Green Line. Each state would be sovereign and free to define its national character. But a confederation would diverge from the traditional two-state model by creating an agreement to share certain aspects of their sovereignty. The border would be porous, designed to facilitate rather than limit crossings. Freedom of movement — to tour, work, or study — would be the default.
> 
> Today, the reverse is the norm. All people are restricted from crossing boundaries; everyone theoretically needs a permit to go somewhere. In practice, Palestinians are severely constrained in their daily life. West Bank residents need a permit to travel anywhere inside Israel, including the settlements and Jerusalem, or between Gaza and the West Bank; an airport permit is almost unobtainable. The permit allowances are byzantine by design and are commonly denied, and checkpoints and the security wall make short distances into lengthy, tortuous trips for all Palestinians. Gazans are almost entirely trapped inside Gaza. Porous borders would release Palestinians from this suffocating constraint on their physical movement.
> 
> Israeli Jews face few movement restrictions today. Theoretically, they need a permit to visit the small, Palestinian-run Area A, where most Jews have little desire to be. In fact, there is no real barrier other than a warning sign — and they can glide through settler-designated checkpoints on the return. But full freedom of movement offers Israeli Jews, especially religious ones, something they may not have in a traditional two-state plan: access to the many holy sites inside the West Bank, such as the Tomb of the Patriarchs in Hebron, Rachel’s Tomb near Bethlehem, and Joseph’s Tomb in Nablus — the last is almost inaccessible to Jews today. In a traditional two-state solution, these sites would be well inside Palestine, and the latter could close its border; this is one of numerous reasons Israelis, especially if they are religious, have little interest in reaching such a solution. The confederation model is predicated on open access.
> 
> Instead of carving up Jerusalem, the city would remain united under shared sovereignty as the capital of two states. Holy places would be governed by a special regime, possibly with international support, just like in earlier two-state plans. But the delicate urban fabric of Jerusalem would remain intact, with an added Palestinian capital in the east. The border between the two states could run widely around the city, rather than through it. An umbrella municipality of Israelis and Palestinians could run east and west boroughs.
> 
> Free movement and a united Jerusalem would require advanced security measures. Such measures could be grounded in the principle of strong security cooperation, based on the system set up by the Oslo Accords still in place today. At present, Israeli security figures commonly cite the ongoing cooperation with Palestinian Authority forces as the main reason there has not been more violence over the last decade. Living under occupation, Palestinians today deeply resent what they consider collaboration, or the “outsourcing” of Israel’s rule to their own security forces. But if Palestine were free under its own civilian government, coordinated security would protect the arrangement itself, serving people rather than controlling them._
> 
> _*The centerpiece of the confederation approach is allowing citizens of one side to live as permanent residents on the other while voting in national elections only in their country of citizenship.* Israeli settlers who absolutely must live on holy ground could stay so long as they are law-abiding residents under Palestinian sovereignty; they could participate in local elections but would only vote for national representation in Israel. *This will alienate settlers who insist on Jewish sovereignty — but it extends a hand to more moderate settlers who have long resented the left-wing expectation that they must all automatically uproot their homes.*_
> 
> _*The same provision is a creative concession to Palestinians, since it allows some refugees from 1948 back into Israel under the same terms: permanent residency, provided they are law-abiding and perhaps after Israeli security vetting. The numbers could be determined through mutual agreement.* Those residents would vote in national elections only in Palestine and, like settlers, could vote in local Israeli elections. This concept responds to one of the most intractable problems in the conflict: Palestinians insist on recognition of their right to ancestral lands, while Israelis live in mortal fear of returning Palestinians demographically destroying the Jewish state by voting the Jewish government out of office.
> 
> In previous rounds of negotiations, the refugee issue has been among the greatest points of contention and remains so in public opinion surveys. *Under the confederation proposal, neither side can dominate the national politics of the other, since they may only vote in the state of their national identity.*
> 
> Other forms of infrastructural cooperation are less emotional but highly pragmatic. Today, the two sides already use the same currency and buy each other’s goods: In 2012, the Bank of Israel found that 81 percent of Palestinian exported goods were sold to Israel while the country sold about $4.5 billion worth of goods to the Palestinian Authority. These numbers have only grown since.
> 
> Israeli tech companies have begun hiring Palestinian programmers, quietly but successfully, providing an opportunity for Palestinians who are well-educated but unemployed. Deepening these ties through easier physical mobility and professional associations can only benefit both economies. All this can continue — again, minus Israel’s Oslo-era controls over Palestinian economic life through tax collection and controls over imports and exports. A professional economic council could help manage the difficulties of integrating a weaker economy with a much stronger one. This is a serious challenge. But the alternative of a separated Palestinian state with a hard border, and little access and mobility to Israel, could also lead to economic isolation — which could exacerbate rather than de-escalate the conflict.
> 
> *Similarly, it hardly seems possible to manage natural resources and infrastructure separately; already, Gaza’s waste floats onto Israel’s nearby beaches, pollutes aquifers, and has forced desalination plants to shut down at times — all while Israel is now reviving its water-saving campaigns due to shortages. The traditional two-state solution would require coordination on essential environmental issues too, but the confederation model favors it in spirit and structure, facilitating both civil society and government coordination instead of making such cooperation the exception.*
> 
> The liaison is ultimately voluntary. In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave
> 
> In a federation, secession can lead to war. A confederation approach allows each side the legal right to leave. Legal secession can be peaceful, such as the referendum-based separation of Serbia and Montenegro in 2006 or Brexit (if it is ever implemented).
> 
> 
> The attempt to combine policies from the two-state solution, while drawing on one-state ideas both for pragmatic and symbolic needs, makes this approach appealing for a small but eclectic group from Israel’s left and right, as well as some Palestinians and Arab citizens of Israel. Yossi Beilin, a former stalwart supporter and negotiator for a two-state solution, openly favors it, and President Rivlin has endorsed the idea, albeit without elaborating just what he means.
> 
> Only the future will tell whether Israelis and Palestinians choose to live closer together or further apart. But they are unlikely to reach a peace agreement that is only one or the other.
> _​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did You just say a Caliphate was a valid option, and then proceed to accusing those who oppose the elimination of Israel with Islamophobia??
> 
> Nice, Tlaib suggests an Arab version of another USSR,
> and her supporters talk about a Caliphate "from the river to the sea".
> Wonderful, one could only wish for enemies of Israel to expose themselves so proudly in their call to genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is talking about a Caliphate from river to see?  You are truly dishonest.
Click to expand...


*Hamas promises:*
"On this day, as we are witnessing all that is happening with the grace of Allah, we are looking forwards to two important things, which are within sight: 

Cleanse Palestine of the "filth of the Jews" by 2022
From the River to the Sea - establishment of Caliphate

Hamas, the most powerful Palestinian fraction, just recently declared an establishment of a Caliphate and genocide of Jews as national goals. You just mentioned a Caliphate as a viable solution, BDS talks about from the river to the sea, Tlaib removes Israel from the map.

As already stated, any support for a Palestinian cause is stuck in the paradigm between only 2 possible extreme outcomes - hardcore Islamist state in the version of a Caliphate or a pan-Arab socialist utopia,
both are essentially tyrannical imperialist ideologies.


----------



## Mindful

Clinton said that as he was preparing to leave the White House, Arafat thanked him for his work and called him a great man.

“I replied: ‘I am not a great man. I am a failure, and you have made me one,'” Clinton said.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland ...



Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Irish homeland?

Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Catalan homeland?

Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Kurdish homeland?

Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Cherokee homeland?

Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Indian homeland?

Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Jordanian homeland?


The entire basis of our global nation-state system is self-definition and is often based on specific peoples and ethnicities and cultures.  It works everywhere in the world.  But it won't work in a Jewish state?  Smells fishy.


----------



## Coyote

Nk


Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Irish homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Catalan homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Kurdish homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Cherokee homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Indian homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Jordanian homeland?
> 
> 
> The entire basis of our global nation-state system is self-definition and is often based on specific peoples and ethnicities and cultures.  It works everywhere in the world.  But it won't work in a Jewish state?  Smells fishy.
Click to expand...


None of those examples are of a religion.

Can you give me an example of a religious state?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me what she has said
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever hear “ Actions speak louder than words?” Tell us please what her elimination of Israel from the map be interpreted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did she actually say that?
Click to expand...


Head of BDS in his own words:


I think Tlaib's personal and her team's support for the racist organization needs no proof, it's all shamelessly in the open.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> You can call it what you want but if it means supporting actions that are no longer the norm, *such as forced population transfers, particularly if it is into less desirable or resource poor areas based solely on ethnic identity, *I will call it what it is: a reversion to a Apartheid era mentality.  That is not a new and different standard for the Jewish  people it is a reversion to a standard that is *no longer considered acceptable by the civilized world.*
> 
> You are using an out dated and barbaric model and then claiming it singles out the Jewish people of people speak up about it.  That wears thin.



Now you appear to be deliberately misrepresenting me.  My posts on this thread are to point out why a TWO STATE solution is the global standard and that Tlaib, and others, claiming "two state solutions don't work" are spreading deliberate falsehoods.

I am in no way using an outdated or barbaric model.  I am pointing out the STANDARD.  And pointing out that its is Tlaib who is demanding a different standard for the Jewish people.  You applying all this other stuff to my posts is a blatant attempt to discredit and demonize me as I have said no such thing!


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> People can and do self segregate, but that is in voluntary communities, not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the context of the entire country is still possible.  I do not think that is the type of “seperate but equal” being suggested however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, because you have just described Israel:  people can and do self-segregate in voluntary communities not mandated by the government and social and economic mobility within the entire country is still possible.  Israel is actually accomplishing this and doing so in the midst of an ethnic/cultural/religious conflict (war).  (Its not perfect.  And there are some real injustices.)
> 
> But how many of the Arab countries are accomplishing this?  And why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are trying to get me to somehow justify what occurs in Arab countries I won’t.
Click to expand...


I'm pointing out why you shouldn't toss around words like "apartheid".


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Nk
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Irish homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Catalan homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Kurdish homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Cherokee homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Indian homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Jordanian homeland?
> 
> 
> The entire basis of our global nation-state system is self-definition and is often based on specific peoples and ethnicities and cultures.  It works everywhere in the world.  But it won't work in a Jewish state?  Smells fishy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those examples are of a religion.
> 
> Can you give me an example of a religious state?
Click to expand...



Did you really just bring up that canard?  That the Jewish people are "just a religion"?  And therefore don't qualify for the normal standards of our global system?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it what you want but if it means supporting actions that are no longer the norm, *such as forced population transfers, particularly if it is into less desirable or resource poor areas based solely on ethnic identity, *I will call it what it is: a reversion to a Apartheid era mentality.  That is not a new and different standard for the Jewish  people it is a reversion to a standard that is *no longer considered acceptable by the civilized world.*
> 
> You are using an out dated and barbaric model and then claiming it singles out the Jewish people of people speak up about it.  That wears thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you appear to be deliberately misrepresenting me.  My posts on this thread are to point out why a TWO STATE solution is the global standard and that Tlaib, and others, claiming "two state solutions don't work" are spreading deliberate falsehoods.
> 
> I am in no way using an outdated or barbaric model.  I am pointing out the STANDARD.  And pointing out that its is Tlaib who is demanding a different standard for the Jewish people.  You applying all this other stuff to my posts is a blatant attempt to discredit and demonize me as I have said no such thing!
Click to expand...


What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.

How is Tlaib claiming a different standard for Jewish people then say...Iraq (one albeit messed up state)?  Why are people still trying to unify Cyprus?  Her argument is no different than those on the Israeli side advocating for one state, Greater Israel.  There are people advocating for one state, two states, semi autonomous regions, federations etc on both sides.  So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?

One state is one of multiple ideas posited on both sides particularly now that a two state solution seems to be fading.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.


Then you are misrepresenting me, as I have never suggested I support forced population transfers.  



> So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?



Because she said "two state solutions do not work".  Two state solutions DO work.  They have worked time and time and time again.  They are the global standard in ethnic conflict.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nk
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Irish homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Catalan homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Kurdish homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Cherokee homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Indian homeland?
> 
> Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation which has defined itself as the Jordanian homeland?
> 
> 
> The entire basis of our global nation-state system is self-definition and is often based on specific peoples and ethnicities and cultures.  It works everywhere in the world.  But it won't work in a Jewish state?  Smells fishy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of those examples are of a religion.
> 
> Can you give me an example of a religious state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really just bring up that canard?  That the Jewish people are "just a religion"?  And therefore don't qualify for the normal standards of our global system?
Click to expand...

Now who is saying stuff I did not say?

Is Jewish an ethnicity?
Yes.

Is it a religion?
Yes.

And like it or not that complicates the picture and noting that is not applying a different standard.

Is Israel a secular state?  Not entirely.  And there are tensions among Israeli themselves on whether a Jewish state (the implication being religion) can be both Jewish and a democracy.  Those are all valid questions to ask.  That is not holding Israel to a different standard because Israel labels ITSELF as the only real democracy with western values in the M.E., and nothing else comes even close.

What is the role of religion in Israeli civil society and government?  

Who decides who is Jewish?

So asking for an example of a religious state is perfectly valid.  It involves questions Israel’s secular Jews have also asked.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it what you want but if it means supporting actions that are no longer the norm, *such as forced population transfers, particularly if it is into less desirable or resource poor areas based solely on ethnic identity, *I will call it what it is: a reversion to a Apartheid era mentality.  That is not a new and different standard for the Jewish  people it is a reversion to a standard that is *no longer considered acceptable by the civilized world.*
> 
> You are using an out dated and barbaric model and then claiming it singles out the Jewish people of people speak up about it.  That wears thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you appear to be deliberately misrepresenting me.  My posts on this thread are to point out why a TWO STATE solution is the global standard and that Tlaib, and others, claiming "two state solutions don't work" are spreading deliberate falsehoods.
> 
> I am in no way using an outdated or barbaric model.  I am pointing out the STANDARD.  And pointing out that its is Tlaib who is demanding a different standard for the Jewish people.  You applying all this other stuff to my posts is a blatant attempt to discredit and demonize me as I have said no such thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.
> 
> How is Tlaib claiming a different standard for Jewish people then say...Iraq (one albeit messed up state)?  Why are people still trying to unify Cyprus?  Her argument is no different than those on the Israeli side advocating for one state, Greater Israel.  There are people advocating for one state, two states, semi autonomous regions, federations etc on both sides.  So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?
> 
> One state is one of multiple ideas posited on both sides particularly now that a two state solution seems to be fading.
Click to expand...


Because when people talk about one Jewish state it doesn't mean elimination of a minority from it's only state.Actually it means an significant improvement in the status of the rights of local Arab population, no one suggests moving populations anywhere.

When Tlaib suggests one state it means complete regress in democracy, quality of life and security as well as forced transfer of hostile population which will inevitably result in another major confrontation,
for no reasonable excuse other than the inability to bear the notion that Jews are an equal nation.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are misrepresenting me, as I have never suggested I support forced population transfers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because she said "two state solutions do not work".  Two state solutions DO work.  They have worked time and time and time again.  They are the global standard in ethnic conflict.
Click to expand...


The impression I get on forced transfers is based on what you said here:
New poll shows strong anti-Arab sentiment among Israeli Jews


Two state solutions CAN work, they don’t always work, but the reality on the ground is the two state solution is becoming increasingly untenable and if a two state solution involves less than full autonomy, the questions surrounding a separate but equal status are perfectly valid to ask with being accused of holding Jews to a seperate standard.


----------



## Hollie

I find it hard to believe that anyone can seriously consider a one state configuration as a viable reality. Islam's political aspirations are deadly -- to non-islamics, because it will not grant political equality to non-Moslems. Ideals of representative democracies need more than a few ballot boxes. For a start you need the antecedent respect for individual choice, democratic ideals, respect for constitutional process and the conviction in the common people that one person one vote is the way to go, and the maturity to accept the result when it goes against you.

That simply isn’t the model for Islamism.

The reinforcement of Moslem conformance to the dictates of Islam by the oppression and gradual diminution of persons of other creeds is a major factor in ensuring that Islam will remain changeless, insusceptible to Westerm influences of rule of law.

I would encourage anyone to look through the pages of Palmedia Watch for a bracing look at the Islamic attitudes toward the Jewish people, democratic ideals and Israel.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it what you want but if it means supporting actions that are no longer the norm, *such as forced population transfers, particularly if it is into less desirable or resource poor areas based solely on ethnic identity, *I will call it what it is: a reversion to a Apartheid era mentality.  That is not a new and different standard for the Jewish  people it is a reversion to a standard that is *no longer considered acceptable by the civilized world.*
> 
> You are using an out dated and barbaric model and then claiming it singles out the Jewish people of people speak up about it.  That wears thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you appear to be deliberately misrepresenting me.  My posts on this thread are to point out why a TWO STATE solution is the global standard and that Tlaib, and others, claiming "two state solutions don't work" are spreading deliberate falsehoods.
> 
> I am in no way using an outdated or barbaric model.  I am pointing out the STANDARD.  And pointing out that its is Tlaib who is demanding a different standard for the Jewish people.  You applying all this other stuff to my posts is a blatant attempt to discredit and demonize me as I have said no such thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.
> 
> How is Tlaib claiming a different standard for Jewish people then say...Iraq (one albeit messed up state)?  Why are people still trying to unify Cyprus?  Her argument is no different than those on the Israeli side advocating for one state, Greater Israel.  There are people advocating for one state, two states, semi autonomous regions, federations etc on both sides.  So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?
> 
> One state is one of multiple ideas posited on both sides particularly now that a two state solution seems to be fading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when people talk about one Jewish state it doesn't mean elimination of a minority from it's only state.Actually it means an significant improvement in the status of the rights of local Arab population, no one suggests moving populations anywhere.
> 
> *When Tlaib suggests one state it means complete regress in democracy, quality of life and security a*s well as forced transfer of hostile population which will inevitably result in another major confrontation,
> for no reasonable excuse other than the inability to bear the notion that Jews are an equal nation.
Click to expand...


Based on what? What has she said supporting such an idea?


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> I find it hard to believe that anyone can seriously consider a one state configuration as a viable reality. Islam's political aspirations are deadly -- to non-islamics, because it will not grant political equality to non-Moslems. Ideals of representative democracies need more than a few ballot boxes. For a start you need the antecedent respect for individual choice, democratic ideals, respect for constitutional process and the conviction in the common people that one person one vote is the way to go, and the maturity to accept the result when it goes against you.
> 
> That simply isn’t the model for Islamism.
> 
> The reinforcement of Moslem conformance to the dictates of Islam by the oppression and gradual diminution of persons of other creeds is a major factor in ensuring that Islam will remain changeless, insusceptible to Westerm influences of rule of law.
> 
> I would encourage anyone to look through the pages of Palmedia Watch for a bracing look at the Islamic attitudes toward the Jewish people, democratic ideals and Israel.



I would encourage you to read the article on confederation.  It poses some interesting ideas.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it hard to believe that anyone can seriously consider a one state configuration as a viable reality. Islam's political aspirations are deadly -- to non-islamics, because it will not grant political equality to non-Moslems. Ideals of representative democracies need more than a few ballot boxes. For a start you need the antecedent respect for individual choice, democratic ideals, respect for constitutional process and the conviction in the common people that one person one vote is the way to go, and the maturity to accept the result when it goes against you.
> 
> That simply isn’t the model for Islamism.
> 
> The reinforcement of Moslem conformance to the dictates of Islam by the oppression and gradual diminution of persons of other creeds is a major factor in ensuring that Islam will remain changeless, insusceptible to Westerm influences of rule of law.
> 
> I would encourage anyone to look through the pages of Palmedia Watch for a bracing look at the Islamic attitudes toward the Jewish people, democratic ideals and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would encourage you to read the article on confederation.  It poses some interesting ideas.
Click to expand...


I don’t believe that addresses the reality of islamist culture. Of course representative democracy in Western culture is furthering of the human condition, but it didn't come from “nowhere” or spring fully formed from some despotic, misogynistic, progress loathing background like the Islamist Middle East. It evolved slowly and painfully over about three hundred years and in its current manifestation, operates against a background of people educated from being children into valuing freedom, individuality, responsibility and constitutional process.

Those attributes simply don’t exist in Arab-Moslem culture.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it what you want but if it means supporting actions that are no longer the norm, *such as forced population transfers, particularly if it is into less desirable or resource poor areas based solely on ethnic identity, *I will call it what it is: a reversion to a Apartheid era mentality.  That is not a new and different standard for the Jewish  people it is a reversion to a standard that is *no longer considered acceptable by the civilized world.*
> 
> You are using an out dated and barbaric model and then claiming it singles out the Jewish people of people speak up about it.  That wears thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you appear to be deliberately misrepresenting me.  My posts on this thread are to point out why a TWO STATE solution is the global standard and that Tlaib, and others, claiming "two state solutions don't work" are spreading deliberate falsehoods.
> 
> I am in no way using an outdated or barbaric model.  I am pointing out the STANDARD.  And pointing out that its is Tlaib who is demanding a different standard for the Jewish people.  You applying all this other stuff to my posts is a blatant attempt to discredit and demonize me as I have said no such thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.
> 
> How is Tlaib claiming a different standard for Jewish people then say...Iraq (one albeit messed up state)?  Why are people still trying to unify Cyprus?  Her argument is no different than those on the Israeli side advocating for one state, Greater Israel.  There are people advocating for one state, two states, semi autonomous regions, federations etc on both sides.  So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?
> 
> One state is one of multiple ideas posited on both sides particularly now that a two state solution seems to be fading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when people talk about one Jewish state it doesn't mean elimination of a minority from it's only state.Actually it means an significant improvement in the status of the rights of local Arab population, no one suggests moving populations anywhere.
> 
> *When Tlaib suggests one state it means complete regress in democracy, quality of life and security a*s well as forced transfer of hostile population which will inevitably result in another major confrontation,
> for no reasonable excuse other than the inability to bear the notion that Jews are an equal nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what?
Click to expand...


Based on the fact that Jews are already banned from more than 77% of the territory.
Based on the fact that there's no example of either an Arab or a Muslim state that provides anywhere the same quality of life and freedom as Arabs and Jews enjoy in Israel.
Based on the fact that majority of Arabs who want to come to Israel are openly hostile to the Jewish nation.
Based on the fact that the Palestinian Arab society is of the most radical Islamist societies in the entire middle east, according to Your recent link by the way.

There's simply no just excuse for this support of the Arab Muslim thirst for total domination and
submission of minorities.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can call it what you want but if it means supporting actions that are no longer the norm, *such as forced population transfers, particularly if it is into less desirable or resource poor areas based solely on ethnic identity, *I will call it what it is: a reversion to a Apartheid era mentality.  That is not a new and different standard for the Jewish  people it is a reversion to a standard that is *no longer considered acceptable by the civilized world.*
> 
> You are using an out dated and barbaric model and then claiming it singles out the Jewish people of people speak up about it.  That wears thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you appear to be deliberately misrepresenting me.  My posts on this thread are to point out why a TWO STATE solution is the global standard and that Tlaib, and others, claiming "two state solutions don't work" are spreading deliberate falsehoods.
> 
> I am in no way using an outdated or barbaric model.  I am pointing out the STANDARD.  And pointing out that its is Tlaib who is demanding a different standard for the Jewish people.  You applying all this other stuff to my posts is a blatant attempt to discredit and demonize me as I have said no such thing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.
> 
> How is Tlaib claiming a different standard for Jewish people then say...Iraq (one albeit messed up state)?  Why are people still trying to unify Cyprus?  Her argument is no different than those on the Israeli side advocating for one state, Greater Israel.  There are people advocating for one state, two states, semi autonomous regions, federations etc on both sides.  So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?
> 
> One state is one of multiple ideas posited on both sides particularly now that a two state solution seems to be fading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when people talk about one Jewish state it doesn't mean elimination of a minority from it's only state.Actually it means an significant improvement in the status of the rights of local Arab population, no one suggests moving populations anywhere.
> 
> *When Tlaib suggests one state it means complete regress in democracy, quality of life and security a*s well as forced transfer of hostile population which will inevitably result in another major confrontation,
> for no reasonable excuse other than the inability to bear the notion that Jews are an equal nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that Jews are already banned from more than 77% of the territory.
> Based on the fact that there's no example of either an Arab or a Muslim state that provides anywhere the same quality of life and freedom as Arabs and Jews enjoy in Israel.
> Based on the fact that majority of Arabs who want to come to Israel are openly hostile to the Jewish nation.
> Based on the fact that the Palestinian Arab society is of the most radical Islamist societies in the entire middle east, according to Your recent link by the way.
> 
> There's simply no just excuse for this support of the Arab Muslim thirst for total domination and
> submission of minorities.
Click to expand...

I don’t see where she has supported any that by supporting a one state solution.

You don’t support a one state solution you don’t support a two state solution, what do you support?

Why not a federation?

Or just keep a status quo with the continued theft of theft of Palestinian land by the settlers and quid pro quo racist violence from both?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you appear to be deliberately misrepresenting me.  My posts on this thread are to point out why a TWO STATE solution is the global standard and that Tlaib, and others, claiming "two state solutions don't work" are spreading deliberate falsehoods.
> 
> I am in no way using an outdated or barbaric model.  I am pointing out the STANDARD.  And pointing out that its is Tlaib who is demanding a different standard for the Jewish people.  You applying all this other stuff to my posts is a blatant attempt to discredit and demonize me as I have said no such thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.
> 
> How is Tlaib claiming a different standard for Jewish people then say...Iraq (one albeit messed up state)?  Why are people still trying to unify Cyprus?  Her argument is no different than those on the Israeli side advocating for one state, Greater Israel.  There are people advocating for one state, two states, semi autonomous regions, federations etc on both sides.  So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?
> 
> One state is one of multiple ideas posited on both sides particularly now that a two state solution seems to be fading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because when people talk about one Jewish state it doesn't mean elimination of a minority from it's only state.Actually it means an significant improvement in the status of the rights of local Arab population, no one suggests moving populations anywhere.
> 
> *When Tlaib suggests one state it means complete regress in democracy, quality of life and security a*s well as forced transfer of hostile population which will inevitably result in another major confrontation,
> for no reasonable excuse other than the inability to bear the notion that Jews are an equal nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that Jews are already banned from more than 77% of the territory.
> Based on the fact that there's no example of either an Arab or a Muslim state that provides anywhere the same quality of life and freedom as Arabs and Jews enjoy in Israel.
> Based on the fact that majority of Arabs who want to come to Israel are openly hostile to the Jewish nation.
> Based on the fact that the Palestinian Arab society is of the most radical Islamist societies in the entire middle east, according to Your recent link by the way.
> 
> There's simply no just excuse for this support of the Arab Muslim thirst for total domination and
> submission of minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see where she has supported any that by supporting a one state solution.
> 
> You don’t support a one state solution you don’t support a two state solution, what do you support?
> 
> Why not a federation?
> 
> Or just keep a status quo with the continued theft of theft of Palestinian land by the settlers and quid pro quo racist violence from both?
Click to expand...


Stop being so obtuse.
I support 1 state for each nation, one state for Jews one for Arabs,
77% of the land already went to an Arab state where Jews are not allowed.

She supports BDS, they deny Jews equal rights, *she denies Jews equal rights.*
Her team members support most vile Jew haters and designated terrorist organizations that call for not only elimination of Israel but genocide of an entire ethnic minority "till the day of judgment".

Anything she suggested inevitably leads to tyranny.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I am going by is earlier statements where you seemed, to me, to justify forced population transfers, something that is no longer considered right and that seemed, to me, to apply to your argument here.
> 
> How is Tlaib claiming a different standard for Jewish people then say...Iraq (one albeit messed up state)?  Why are people still trying to unify Cyprus?  Her argument is no different than those on the Israeli side advocating for one state, Greater Israel.  There are people advocating for one state, two states, semi autonomous regions, federations etc on both sides.  So why is it, when Tlaib advocates for one state she is demonized for it and others are not?  Why is SHE accused of applying a different standard for the Jewish and others are not?
> 
> One state is one of multiple ideas posited on both sides particularly now that a two state solution seems to be fading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when people talk about one Jewish state it doesn't mean elimination of a minority from it's only state.Actually it means an significant improvement in the status of the rights of local Arab population, no one suggests moving populations anywhere.
> 
> *When Tlaib suggests one state it means complete regress in democracy, quality of life and security a*s well as forced transfer of hostile population which will inevitably result in another major confrontation,
> for no reasonable excuse other than the inability to bear the notion that Jews are an equal nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that Jews are already banned from more than 77% of the territory.
> Based on the fact that there's no example of either an Arab or a Muslim state that provides anywhere the same quality of life and freedom as Arabs and Jews enjoy in Israel.
> Based on the fact that majority of Arabs who want to come to Israel are openly hostile to the Jewish nation.
> Based on the fact that the Palestinian Arab society is of the most radical Islamist societies in the entire middle east, according to Your recent link by the way.
> 
> There's simply no just excuse for this support of the Arab Muslim thirst for total domination and
> submission of minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see where she has supported any that by supporting a one state solution.
> 
> You don’t support a one state solution you don’t support a two state solution, what do you support?
> 
> Why not a federation?
> 
> Or just keep a status quo with the continued theft of theft of Palestinian land by the settlers and quid pro quo racist violence from both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being so obtuse.
> I support 1 state for each nation, one state for Jews one for Arabs,
> 77% of the land already went to an Arab state where Jews are not allowed.
> 
> She supports BDS, they deny Jews equal rights, *she denies Jews equal rights.*
> Her team members support most vile Jew haters and designated terrorist organizations that call for not only elimination of Israel but genocide of an entire ethnic minority "till the day of judgment".
> 
> Anything she suggested inevitably leads to tyranny.
Click to expand...

So you do not support a Palestinian state alongside a Jewish state?


----------



## Moonglow

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


See the right has a friend in deed...


----------



## Mindful

Here's another beauty:


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because when people talk about one Jewish state it doesn't mean elimination of a minority from it's only state.Actually it means an significant improvement in the status of the rights of local Arab population, no one suggests moving populations anywhere.
> 
> *When Tlaib suggests one state it means complete regress in democracy, quality of life and security a*s well as forced transfer of hostile population which will inevitably result in another major confrontation,
> for no reasonable excuse other than the inability to bear the notion that Jews are an equal nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that Jews are already banned from more than 77% of the territory.
> Based on the fact that there's no example of either an Arab or a Muslim state that provides anywhere the same quality of life and freedom as Arabs and Jews enjoy in Israel.
> Based on the fact that majority of Arabs who want to come to Israel are openly hostile to the Jewish nation.
> Based on the fact that the Palestinian Arab society is of the most radical Islamist societies in the entire middle east, according to Your recent link by the way.
> 
> There's simply no just excuse for this support of the Arab Muslim thirst for total domination and
> submission of minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see where she has supported any that by supporting a one state solution.
> 
> You don’t support a one state solution you don’t support a two state solution, what do you support?
> 
> Why not a federation?
> 
> Or just keep a status quo with the continued theft of theft of Palestinian land by the settlers and quid pro quo racist violence from both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being so obtuse.
> I support 1 state for each nation, one state for Jews one for Arabs,
> 77% of the land already went to an Arab state where Jews are not allowed.
> 
> She supports BDS, they deny Jews equal rights, *she denies Jews equal rights.*
> Her team members support most vile Jew haters and designated terrorist organizations that call for not only elimination of Israel but genocide of an entire ethnic minority "till the day of judgment".
> 
> Anything she suggested inevitably leads to tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not support a Palestinian state alongside a Jewish state?
Click to expand...


I support 2 Palestinian states, one for Jews one for Arabs.
You and Tlaib support neither, rather banally suggest to eliminate the only Jewish state.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that Jews are already banned from more than 77% of the territory.
> Based on the fact that there's no example of either an Arab or a Muslim state that provides anywhere the same quality of life and freedom as Arabs and Jews enjoy in Israel.
> Based on the fact that majority of Arabs who want to come to Israel are openly hostile to the Jewish nation.
> Based on the fact that the Palestinian Arab society is of the most radical Islamist societies in the entire middle east, according to Your recent link by the way.
> 
> There's simply no just excuse for this support of the Arab Muslim thirst for total domination and
> submission of minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see where she has supported any that by supporting a one state solution.
> 
> You don’t support a one state solution you don’t support a two state solution, what do you support?
> 
> Why not a federation?
> 
> Or just keep a status quo with the continued theft of theft of Palestinian land by the settlers and quid pro quo racist violence from both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being so obtuse.
> I support 1 state for each nation, one state for Jews one for Arabs,
> 77% of the land already went to an Arab state where Jews are not allowed.
> 
> She supports BDS, they deny Jews equal rights, *she denies Jews equal rights.*
> Her team members support most vile Jew haters and designated terrorist organizations that call for not only elimination of Israel but genocide of an entire ethnic minority "till the day of judgment".
> 
> Anything she suggested inevitably leads to tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not support a Palestinian state alongside a Jewish state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support 2 Palestinian states, one for Jews one for Arabs.
> You and Tlaib support neither, rather banally suggest to eliminate the only Jewish one.
Click to expand...


You can not give a direct to the question can you?  So you misdirect with insults.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that Jews are already banned from more than 77% of the territory.
> Based on the fact that there's no example of either an Arab or a Muslim state that provides anywhere the same quality of life and freedom as Arabs and Jews enjoy in Israel.
> Based on the fact that majority of Arabs who want to come to Israel are openly hostile to the Jewish nation.
> Based on the fact that the Palestinian Arab society is of the most radical Islamist societies in the entire middle east, according to Your recent link by the way.
> 
> There's simply no just excuse for this support of the Arab Muslim thirst for total domination and
> submission of minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see where she has supported any that by supporting a one state solution.
> 
> You don’t support a one state solution you don’t support a two state solution, what do you support?
> 
> Why not a federation?
> 
> Or just keep a status quo with the continued theft of theft of Palestinian land by the settlers and quid pro quo racist violence from both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being so obtuse.
> I support 1 state for each nation, one state for Jews one for Arabs,
> 77% of the land already went to an Arab state where Jews are not allowed.
> 
> She supports BDS, they deny Jews equal rights, *she denies Jews equal rights.*
> Her team members support most vile Jew haters and designated terrorist organizations that call for not only elimination of Israel but genocide of an entire ethnic minority "till the day of judgment".
> 
> Anything she suggested inevitably leads to tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not support a Palestinian state alongside a Jewish state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support 2 Palestinian states, one for Jews one for Arabs.
> You and Tlaib support neither, rather banally suggest to eliminate the only Jewish one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can not give a direct to the question can you?  So you misdirect with insults.
Click to expand...


I gave a direct answer which supports the rights of both nations, and I'm not sorry.

You and Tlaib should be, for supporting another genocide of my people.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t see where she has supported any that by supporting a one state solution.
> 
> You don’t support a one state solution you don’t support a two state solution, what do you support?
> 
> Why not a federation?
> 
> Or just keep a status quo with the continued theft of theft of Palestinian land by the settlers and quid pro quo racist violence from both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being so obtuse.
> I support 1 state for each nation, one state for Jews one for Arabs,
> 77% of the land already went to an Arab state where Jews are not allowed.
> 
> She supports BDS, they deny Jews equal rights, *she denies Jews equal rights.*
> Her team members support most vile Jew haters and designated terrorist organizations that call for not only elimination of Israel but genocide of an entire ethnic minority "till the day of judgment".
> 
> Anything she suggested inevitably leads to tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not support a Palestinian state alongside a Jewish state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support 2 Palestinian states, one for Jews one for Arabs.
> You and Tlaib support neither, rather banally suggest to eliminate the only Jewish one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can not give a direct to the question can you?  So you misdirect with insults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave a direct answer which supports the rights of both nations, and I'm not sorry.
> 
> You and Tlaib should be, for supporting another genocide of my people.
Click to expand...

So all you can do is lob false claims.  I am not surprised.

What are the boundaries of your two nations?


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the fact that Jews are already banned from more than 77% of the territory.
> Based on the fact that there's no example of either an Arab or a Muslim state that provides anywhere the same quality of life and freedom as Arabs and Jews enjoy in Israel.
> Based on the fact that majority of Arabs who want to come to Israel are openly hostile to the Jewish nation.
> Based on the fact that the Palestinian Arab society is of the most radical Islamist societies in the entire middle east, according to Your recent link by the way.
> 
> There's simply no just excuse for this support of the Arab Muslim thirst for total domination and
> submission of minorities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t see where she has supported any that by supporting a one state solution.
> 
> You don’t support a one state solution you don’t support a two state solution, what do you support?
> 
> Why not a federation?
> 
> Or just keep a status quo with the continued theft of theft of Palestinian land by the settlers and quid pro quo racist violence from both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being so obtuse.
> I support 1 state for each nation, one state for Jews one for Arabs,
> 77% of the land already went to an Arab state where Jews are not allowed.
> 
> She supports BDS, they deny Jews equal rights, *she denies Jews equal rights.*
> Her team members support most vile Jew haters and designated terrorist organizations that call for not only elimination of Israel but genocide of an entire ethnic minority "till the day of judgment".
> 
> Anything she suggested inevitably leads to tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do not support a Palestinian state alongside a Jewish state?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support 2 Palestinian states, one for Jews one for Arabs.
> You and Tlaib support neither, rather banally suggest to eliminate the only Jewish state.
Click to expand...


How many times has it been tried, and the Arabs rejected it?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

rylah said:


> I support 2 Palestinian states, one for Jews one for Arabs.
> You and Tlaib support neither, rather banally suggest to eliminate the only Jewish state.




Or perhaps 3?

We already have Jorden as The Arab state that received the lion's share of the land from the Palestinian mandate.

In any case, Tlaib is a piece of human excrement as are all who wish to eliminate self determination for Jews and deny them even that tiny little sliver of land they now occupy.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> [
> And like it or not that complicates the picture and noting that is not applying a different standard.



It complicates the picture not at all.  The STANDARD in the world is that ethnic and cultural groups have established national entities (States) based on that ethnic or cultural group.  

YOU are trying to "complicate" the picture by introducing "what-ifs" to Israel that you do not introduce elsewhere.  

You posed the question:  





> Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland ...



Since "Jewish" is an ethnicity (confirmed by you) the parallels are:

...an Irish homeland.
...a Cherokee homeland
...a Catalan homeland
...a Kurdish homeland
...an Indian homeland
...a Jordanian homeland

as in:  Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation that has defined itself as a (insert from list above) homeland?  Example:  Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation that has defined itself as an Irish homeland.

The STANDARD is, obviously, yes.


----------



## Coyote

The interesting part of a federation idea would be that each state would still have its own elected government, neither could vote in the others election, which eliminate the fear of demographic tyranny.  It is an interesting idea if any one bothered to actually read it.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I support 2 Palestinian states, one for Jews one for Arabs.
> You and Tlaib support neither, rather banally suggest to eliminate the only Jewish state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps 3?
> 
> We already have Jorden as The Arab state that received the lion's share of the land from the Palestinian mandate.
> 
> In any case, Tlaib is a piece of human excrement as are all who wish to eliminate self determination for Jews and deny them even that tiny little sliver of land they now occupy.
Click to expand...

Jordan is his and Israel are his two Palestinian states.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Who decides who is Jewish?



The STANDARD, worldwide is:  1.  Self-identification.  2.  Acceptance within the group.

The very fact that you (as an outsider) are questioning this is problematic.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> And like it or not that complicates the picture and noting that is not applying a different standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It complicates the picture not at all.  The STANDARD in the world is that ethnic and cultural groups have established national entities (States) based on that ethnic or cultural group.
> 
> YOU are trying to "complicate" the picture by introducing "what-ifs" to Israel that you do not introduce elsewhere.
> 
> You posed the question:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it and could it it truly be equal in a nation that has defined itself as a Jewish homeland ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since "Jewish" is an ethnicity (confirmed by you) the parallels are:
> 
> ...an Irish homeland.
> ...a Cherokee homeland
> ...a Catalan homeland
> ...a Kurdish homeland
> ...an Indian homeland
> ...a Jordanian homeland
> 
> as in:  Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation that has defined itself as a (insert from list above) homeland?  Example:  Would it and could it be truly equal in a nation that has defined itself as an Irish homeland.
> 
> The STANDARD is, obviously, yes.
Click to expand...


Name one religious state with true equality.


----------



## mudwhistle

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


Just because she said it doesn't mean she means it.
We can trust her. Mkay?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Is Israel a secular state?



Is there a global requirement (STANDARD) for States to be secular?  

Again, the very fact that you question this is problematic.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> The impression I get on forced transfers is based on what you said here:
> New poll shows strong anti-Arab sentiment among Israeli Jews



Yeah.  Thanks.  There is nothing in that posts which suggests that I support forced transfers.  In fact, I explicitly said "not acceptable."

More proof that you are misrepresenting me.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides who is Jewish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide is:  1.  Self-identification.  2.  Acceptance within the group.
> 
> The very fact that you (as an outsider) are questioning this is problematic.
Click to expand...


 I always thought it was through lineage, myself, specifically the Mother's.

Am I wrong in that?

Saying it is just a choice people make plays into the hands of antisemites who make similar claims in order to delegitimize Jewish ethnicity. Many such have made claims in this forum that Jews are just European interlopers, and as such, have no claim to the land.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> the two state solution is becoming increasingly untenable and if a two state solution involves less than full autonomy...



The two state solution is untenable because the Arab Palestinians refuse the concept and have demonstrated (so far) that they are incapable of producing the necessary will and action to produce a state with full autonomy.  Its perfectly achievable, should they bend their will toward it, instead of to the destruction of Israel.  But they consistently refuse to.


----------



## rylah

Dogmaphobe said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides who is Jewish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide is:  1.  Self-identification.  2.  Acceptance within the group.
> 
> The very fact that you (as an outsider) are questioning this is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought it was through lineage, myself, specifically the Mother's.
> 
> Am I wrong in that?
> 
> Saying it is just a choice people make plays into the hands of antisemites who make similar claims in order to delegitimize Jewish ethnicity. Many such have made claims in this forum that Jews are just European interlopers, and as such, have no claim to the land.
Click to expand...

Mother defines Your belonging to Israel, father the tribe.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides who is Jewish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide is:  1.  Self-identification.  2.  Acceptance within the group.
> 
> The very fact that you (as an outsider) are questioning this is problematic.
Click to expand...


Why?

I am talking about it in relation to Israel.  Who is a Jew?  Why do they recognize some conversions and not others?  Self identification and acceptance within a group exist in one nation but not another?  I agree with your standard, but it is not consistent.

And that is another difference in making comparisons to other groups like the Irish.  Or Native Americans. You don’t dont convert.  You are by birth.  I agree that being Jewish is an ethnicity.  The fact that there are secular Jews is obvious.  But it is also a religion, and that is part of Israel’s charter and governance.

So I think it is valid to ask the questions I ask.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

rylah said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides who is Jewish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide is:  1.  Self-identification.  2.  Acceptance within the group.
> 
> The very fact that you (as an outsider) are questioning this is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought it was through lineage, myself, specifically the Mother's.
> 
> Am I wrong in that?
> 
> Saying it is just a choice people make plays into the hands of antisemites who make similar claims in order to delegitimize Jewish ethnicity. Many such have made claims in this forum that Jews are just European interlopers, and as such, have no claim to the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mother defines Your belonging to Israel, father the tribe.
Click to expand...



Thanks.  I'm not Jewish, myself, simply fair minded.  I still think it should be emphasized that Jewishness is more a matter of ethnicity than religion.


 The three Abrahamic religions have been very different in approach:

 Judaism : "So you want to become Jewish? I suppose so, but we'll make you work your ass off to learn what being Jewish is all about before you earn being called one"

Christianity: "Have you heard the good word? Please join us and tell all your friends!"

Islam "Convert or die!!"


 The populations of the three reflect the approach.  Judaism had a 1500 year head start on Christianity and Christianity a 700 year head start on Islam, yet Jewish population today is by FAR the lowest and Islam is fast overtaking Christianity if it hasn't already passed it.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Israel a secular state?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a global requirement (STANDARD) for States to be secular?
> 
> Again, the very fact that you question this is problematic.
Click to expand...

Did I say there was? No.  There is no such standard.  But the more religious a state is the less tolerance there is for other religions and the harder it is to maintain democratic ideals.


----------



## rylah

Lot's of Christian states mostly free, lot's of Muslim states mostly tyrannical and backwards,
 Israel is merely on the same level of democracy index as non-religious USA, and by far one of the most developed and diverse.

State religion - Wikipedia


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The impression I get on forced transfers is based on what you said here:
> New poll shows strong anti-Arab sentiment among Israeli Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Thanks.  There is nothing in that posts which suggests that I support forced transfers.  In fact, I explicitly said "not acceptable."
> 
> More proof that you are misrepresenting me.
Click to expand...


If I was trying to misrepresent you I would not supply the post. To me it seemed as if you were making the case for it in that thread.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Name one religious state with true equality.



Nice dodge.  

Again, the STANDARD, globally, is to build national movements around ethnic or cultural groups.  The very fact that you question this by conflating Jewish ethnicity and national liberation with religion is problematic.  

And, to answer your question:  ISRAEL


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Lot's of Christian states mostly free, lot's of Muslim states mostly tyrannical and backwards,
> Israel is merely on the same level of democracy index as non-religious USA, and by far one of the most developed and diverse.
> 
> State religion - Wikipedia


A lot of states have a “state religion” but secular governments.  Most Western Christian states fall in that category.


----------



## Shusha

Dogmaphobe said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides who is Jewish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide is:  1.  Self-identification.  2.  Acceptance within the group.
> 
> The very fact that you (as an outsider) are questioning this is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought it was through lineage, myself, specifically the Mother's.
> 
> Am I wrong in that?
> 
> Saying it is just a choice people make plays into the hands of antisemites who make similar claims in order to delegitimize Jewish ethnicity. Many such have made claims in this forum that Jews are just European interlopers, and as such, have no claim to the land.
Click to expand...

.

The STANDARD, worldwide, is self-identification and acceptance.  Its a personal process and a group process and not subject to the opinions of others.  

The Jewish process of self-identification and acceptances tends towards maternal lineage, but not exclusively so.  Methods of inclusion in a group is solely up to the group in question to determine -- any method of inclusion is acceptable (maternal lineage, paternal lineage, marriage, adoption, etc), but only the group gets to determine what their inclusion methods are.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides who is Jewish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide is:  1.  Self-identification.  2.  Acceptance within the group.
> 
> The very fact that you (as an outsider) are questioning this is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought it was through lineage, myself, specifically the Mother's.
> 
> Am I wrong in that?
> 
> Saying it is just a choice people make plays into the hands of antisemites who make similar claims in order to delegitimize Jewish ethnicity. Many such have made claims in this forum that Jews are just European interlopers, and as such, have no claim to the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide, is self-identification and acceptance.  Its a personal process and a group process and not subject to the opinions of others.
> 
> The Jewish process of self-identification and acceptances tends towards maternal lineage, but not exclusively so.  Methods of inclusion in a group is solely up to the group in question to determine -- any method of inclusion is acceptable (maternal lineage, paternal lineage, marriage, adoption, etc), but only the group gets to determine what their inclusion methods are.
Click to expand...


  Since she’s promoting “ tolerance “ ask why the PLO Policy is No Israelis Allowed. Ask about religious  “ tolerance” in the Arab/Muslim World especially towards the Jewish people. There will be no response


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Did I say there was? No.  There is no such standard.



And this is EXACTLY my continued point.  There is a global standard.  And you keep bringing up points which confuse or conflate or complicate that standard.  

There is no STANDARD for an ethnic or cultural national liberation movement to be secular or non-religious.  So why do you bring up religion at ALL, when Israel is an ethnic movement?  Except to confuse and conflate and complicate?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

mudwhistle said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Just because she said it doesn't mean she means it.
> We can trust her. Mkay?
Click to expand...


You mean she said it but didn’t mean it? Link please. You are stupid!


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one religious state with true equality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dodge.
> 
> Again, the STANDARD, globally, is to build national movements around ethnic or cultural groups.  The very fact that you question this by conflating Jewish ethnicity and national liberation with religion is problematic.
> 
> And, to answer your question:  ISRAEL
Click to expand...


I think it is problematic to *divorce* religion from it since it is a key source of conflict.  You can’t simultaneously say discount religion then use it to stake biblical god given claims to the entire region as some try to do.

I think once Israel resolves the Palestinian situation it can be called Democratic.  Until then it controls a substantial population with very limited rights.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of Christian states mostly free, lot's of Muslim states mostly tyrannical and backwards,
> Israel is merely on the same level of democracy index as non-religious USA, and by far one of the most developed and diverse.
> 
> State religion - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of states have a “state religion” but secular governments.  Most Western Christian states fall in that category.
Click to expand...


If a Rabbi ran Israel as PM and the end result is same freedom and quality of life as in "secular" run USA, then what difference does it make.

Instead of projecting Islam and Christianity on Judaism try to find strength to respect a different culture that provides and exemplary quality of life and freedom to its people.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say there was? No.  There is no such standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is EXACTLY my continued point.  There is a global standard.  And you keep bringing up points which confuse or conflate or complicate that standard.
> 
> There is no STANDARD for an ethnic or cultural national liberation movement to be secular or non-religious.  So why do you bring up religion at ALL, when Israel is an ethnic movement?  Except to confuse and conflate and complicate?
Click to expand...

Well, this started as a conversation on seperate but equal, and Tlaib’s use of that in the context of two states so that led to the role of religion and whether a state can be religious and equal.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of Christian states mostly free, lot's of Muslim states mostly tyrannical and backwards,
> Israel is merely on the same level of democracy index as non-religious USA, and by far one of the most developed and diverse.
> 
> State religion - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of states have a “state religion” but secular governments.  Most Western Christian states fall in that category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If a Rabbi ran Israel as PM and the end result is same freedom and quality of life as in "secular" run USA, then what difference does it make.*
> 
> Instead of projecting Islam and Christianity on Judaism try find strength to respect a different culture that provides and exemplary quality of life and freedom to its people.
Click to expand...


Would it though? I doubt it.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides who is Jewish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide is:  1.  Self-identification.  2.  Acceptance within the group.
> 
> The very fact that you (as an outsider) are questioning this is problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought it was through lineage, myself, specifically the Mother's.
> 
> Am I wrong in that?
> 
> Saying it is just a choice people make plays into the hands of antisemites who make similar claims in order to delegitimize Jewish ethnicity. Many such have made claims in this forum that Jews are just European interlopers, and as such, have no claim to the land.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> The STANDARD, worldwide, is self-identification and acceptance.  Its a personal process and a group process and not subject to the opinions of others.
> 
> The Jewish process of self-identification and acceptances tends towards maternal lineage, but not exclusively so.  Methods of inclusion in a group is solely up to the group in question to determine -- any method of inclusion is acceptable (maternal lineage, paternal lineage, marriage, adoption, etc), but only the group gets to determine what their inclusion methods are.
Click to expand...

Why is it not the same among all Jews?  Why can someone be Jewish outside of Israel but not in Israel?


----------



## mudwhistle

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Just because she said it doesn't mean she means it.
> We can trust her. Mkay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean she said it but didn’t mean it? Link please. You are stupid!
Click to expand...

I guess you didn't spot the obvious sarcasm.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> You can’t simultaneously say discount religion then use it to stake biblical god given claims to the entire region as some try to do.



And this is a prime example of how you confuse the issue.  I am not discounting religion.  You are introducing it as though it changes the standard.  Jewishness is a legitimate national movement.  We agree.  Therefore, religion is irrelevant.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t simultaneously say discount religion then use it to stake biblical god given claims to the entire region as some try to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a prime example of how you confuse the issue.  I am not discounting religion.  You are introducing it as though it changes the standard.  Jewishness is a legitimate national movement.  We agree.  Therefore, religion is irrelevant.
Click to expand...

I will need to think about this...I might agree.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Well, this started as a conversation on seperate but equal, and Tlaib’s use of that in the context of two states so that led to the role of religion and whether a state can be religious and equal.



Ah, no.  There was no mention of religion until you brought it up and I called you on it.  

Tlaib said "two states won't work".  She is wrong and she is wrong specifically because the standard in the world with respect to regional ethnic and cultural conflicts is to create separate, self-determinative states.  Religion is a red-herring introduced to find fault with Israel.  

It would be like arguing that India and Pakistan CAN NOT be separated because ... religion might lead to inequality.  Its not a sound argument.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can’t simultaneously say discount religion then use it to stake biblical god given claims to the entire region as some try to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a prime example of how you confuse the issue.  I am not discounting religion.  You are introducing it as though it changes the standard.  Jewishness is a legitimate national movement.  We agree.  Therefore, religion is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will need to think about this...I might agree.
Click to expand...


Thank you.  I respect you for considering my comments.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of Christian states mostly free, lot's of Muslim states mostly tyrannical and backwards,
> Israel is merely on the same level of democracy index as non-religious USA, and by far one of the most developed and diverse.
> 
> State religion - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of states have a “state religion” but secular governments.  Most Western Christian states fall in that category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If a Rabbi ran Israel as PM and the end result is same freedom and quality of life as in "secular" run USA, then what difference does it make.*
> 
> Instead of projecting Islam and Christianity on Judaism try find strength to respect a different culture that provides and exemplary quality of life and freedom to its people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it though? I doubt it.
Click to expand...


But You see Caliphate as a valid solution...


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of Christian states mostly free, lot's of Muslim states mostly tyrannical and backwards,
> Israel is merely on the same level of democracy index as non-religious USA, and by far one of the most developed and diverse.
> 
> State religion - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of states have a “state religion” but secular governments.  Most Western Christian states fall in that category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If a Rabbi ran Israel as PM and the end result is same freedom and quality of life as in "secular" run USA, then what difference does it make.*
> 
> Instead of projecting Islam and Christianity on Judaism try find strength to respect a different culture that provides and exemplary quality of life and freedom to its people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it though? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But You see Caliphate as a valid solution...
Click to expand...


How long will keep  with that lie? I was referring to the idea of multiple semi autonomous caliphate in lieu of a Palestinian state, an idea which YOU introduced me to.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot's of Christian states mostly free, lot's of Muslim states mostly tyrannical and backwards,
> Israel is merely on the same level of democracy index as non-religious USA, and by far one of the most developed and diverse.
> 
> State religion - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of states have a “state religion” but secular governments.  Most Western Christian states fall in that category.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If a Rabbi ran Israel as PM and the end result is same freedom and quality of life as in "secular" run USA, then what difference does it make.*
> 
> Instead of projecting Islam and Christianity on Judaism try find strength to respect a different culture that provides and exemplary quality of life and freedom to its people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it though? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But You see Caliphate as a valid solution...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long will keep  with that lie? I was referring to the idea of multiple semi autonomous caliphate in lieu of a Palestinian state, an idea which YOU introduced me to.
Click to expand...


I  talked about Emirates, the most stable and prosperous governmental system currently among Arab states, based on the social structure of the society rather than religion.


Neither did I suggest another Islamist tyranny.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

mudwhistle said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Just because she said it doesn't mean she means it.
> We can trust her. Mkay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean she said it but didn’t mean it? Link please. You are stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you didn't spot the obvious sarcasm.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of states have a “state religion” but secular governments.  Most Western Christian states fall in that category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If a Rabbi ran Israel as PM and the end result is same freedom and quality of life as in "secular" run USA, then what difference does it make.*
> 
> Instead of projecting Islam and Christianity on Judaism try find strength to respect a different culture that provides and exemplary quality of life and freedom to its people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it though? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But You see Caliphate as a valid solution...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long will keep  with that lie? I was referring to the idea of multiple semi autonomous caliphate in lieu of a Palestinian state, an idea which YOU introduced me to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  talked about Emirates, the most stable and prosperous governmental system currently among Arab states, based on the social structure of the society rather than religion.
> 
> Not another Islamist tyranny.
Click to expand...

My mistake then, I meant the Emirates.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If a Rabbi ran Israel as PM and the end result is same freedom and quality of life as in "secular" run USA, then what difference does it make.*
> 
> Instead of projecting Islam and Christianity on Judaism try find strength to respect a different culture that provides and exemplary quality of life and freedom to its people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it though? I doubt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But You see Caliphate as a valid solution...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long will keep  with that lie? I was referring to the idea of multiple semi autonomous caliphate in lieu of a Palestinian state, an idea which YOU introduced me to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  talked about Emirates, the most stable and prosperous governmental system currently among Arab states, based on the social structure of the society rather than religion.
> 
> Not another Islamist tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mistake then, I meant the Emirates.
Click to expand...

That would be one the best of solutions for the sake of both nations and regional cooperation.
You'd be amazed with the amount of people on the other side who would strongly support such a framework once heard support from the Arab side.

For that people like Tlaib and BDS-holes have to abandon their exploitation of the regular people for their political ambitions, the Arab people should abandon their  essential opposition to the Jewish nation.

The middle east would only win by joining Israel in mutual development.


----------



## Shusha

Quote from Tlaib:

_I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_

I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it though? I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But You see Caliphate as a valid solution...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long will keep  with that lie? I was referring to the idea of multiple semi autonomous caliphate in lieu of a Palestinian state, an idea which YOU introduced me to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  talked about Emirates, the most stable and prosperous governmental system currently among Arab states, based on the social structure of the society rather than religion.
> 
> Not another Islamist tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mistake then, I meant the Emirates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be one the best of solutions for the sake of both nations and regional cooperation.
> You'd be amazed with the amount of people on the other side who would strongly support such a framework once heard support from the Arab side.
Click to expand...


Do you think a federation idea has potential?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.


I think it is a good idea, start in Area C.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good idea, start in Area C.
Click to expand...


Way to shift responsibility to the Israelis.  Start in Areas A and B and Gaza and PROVE that it is even possible in Arab-controlled areas.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good idea, start in Area C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to shift responsibility to the Israelis.  Start in Areas A and B and Gaza and PROVE that it is even possible in Arab-controlled areas.
Click to expand...


No.  It has nothing to do with shifting responsibility.  It is just the easiest place to start it, then move outward.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good idea, start in Area C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to shift responsibility to the Israelis.  Start in Areas A and B and Gaza and PROVE that it is even possible in Arab-controlled areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It has nothing to do with shifting responsibility.  It is just the easiest place to start it, then move outward.
Click to expand...


It is not at ALL the easiest place to start with.  And it is shifting responsibility to the Israelis, because Area C is under Israeli control.  The POINT was for the Arab Palestinians to demonstrate their capacity to create an environment of acceptance and equality.  Why won't you support them in that?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good idea, start in Area C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to shift responsibility to the Israelis.  Start in Areas A and B and Gaza and PROVE that it is even possible in Arab-controlled areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It has nothing to do with shifting responsibility.  It is just the easiest place to start it, then move outward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not at ALL the easiest place to start with.  And it is shifting responsibility to the Israelis, because Area C is under Israeli control.  The POINT was for the Arab Palestinians to demonstrate their capacity to create an environment of acceptance and equality.  Why won't you support them in that?
Click to expand...


I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.

In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> But You see Caliphate as a valid solution...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long will keep  with that lie? I was referring to the idea of multiple semi autonomous caliphate in lieu of a Palestinian state, an idea which YOU introduced me to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  talked about Emirates, the most stable and prosperous governmental system currently among Arab states, based on the social structure of the society rather than religion.
> 
> Not another Islamist tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mistake then, I meant the Emirates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be one the best of solutions for the sake of both nations and regional cooperation.
> You'd be amazed with the amount of people on the other side who would strongly support such a framework once heard support from the Arab side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think a federation idea has potential?
Click to expand...


As far as I understand, federation is possible with entities of similar political systems.
Cooperation and regional development is a more likely unifying force.

Instead of trying to unify the 2 let them participate in development of new regional economy.
But that is idealistc, Palestinian agenda is inevitably stuck in the framework of the last century, and in light of their recent self defeating geopolitical choices,  this solution will be reached indirectly from outside in, while undermining the solidified positions of their warring political fractions that cause more harm than help.

Seeing how Tlaib runs on the oldest antisemitic tropes against supporters of Israel,
I see it fit to return a favor mentioning how what she suggests is essentially no different from what Hamas or PLO stand for and that certainly doesn't suggest loyalty to America.

(Coyote I edited it at the last second when You rated, take a look.)


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good idea, start in Area C.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to shift responsibility to the Israelis.  Start in Areas A and B and Gaza and PROVE that it is even possible in Arab-controlled areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It has nothing to do with shifting responsibility.  It is just the easiest place to start it, then move outward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not at ALL the easiest place to start with.  And it is shifting responsibility to the Israelis, because Area C is under Israeli control.  The POINT was for the Arab Palestinians to demonstrate their capacity to create an environment of acceptance and equality.  Why won't you support them in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.
> 
> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.
Click to expand...


Who is it that will teach Palistanian kids that Jewish kids are the same? That is a complete reversal of the hatreds for Jews that is drilled into the Arab-Moslem population on a daily basis.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.


Fair.  The point being that the Arabs are incapable of creating a successful program in Areas A and B and Gaza?  You seem to imply that this is true?



> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.


The problem in Area C is that any Israeli-led requirement for integrated learning would be seen as exerting Israeli sovereignty.  How would you suggest we deal with that?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair.  The point being that the Arabs are incapable of creating a successful program in Areas A and B and Gaza?  You seem to imply that this is true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem in Area C is that any Israeli-led requirement for integrated learning would be seen as exerting Israeli sovereignty.  How would you suggest we deal with that?
Click to expand...


On the first, I don’t know how capable they are and I would say least likely in Gaza.

Would Jewish families even be willing to send their kids there?

In Area C it doesn’t have to a requirement, it can be an initiative, voluntary and well funded.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is a good idea, start in Area C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to shift responsibility to the Israelis.  Start in Areas A and B and Gaza and PROVE that it is even possible in Arab-controlled areas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  It has nothing to do with shifting responsibility.  It is just the easiest place to start it, then move outward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not at ALL the easiest place to start with.  And it is shifting responsibility to the Israelis, because Area C is under Israeli control.  The POINT was for the Arab Palestinians to demonstrate their capacity to create an environment of acceptance and equality.  Why won't you support them in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.
> 
> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is it that will teach Palistanian kids that Jewish kids are the same? That is a complete reversal of the hatreds for Jews that is drilled into the Arab-Moslem population on a daily basis.
Click to expand...

Like the hatred for Arabs that is drilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements?  Maybe some brave souls will break the trend.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long will keep  with that lie? I was referring to the idea of multiple semi autonomous caliphate in lieu of a Palestinian state, an idea which YOU introduced me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  talked about Emirates, the most stable and prosperous governmental system currently among Arab states, based on the social structure of the society rather than religion.
> 
> Not another Islamist tyranny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mistake then, I meant the Emirates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be one the best of solutions for the sake of both nations and regional cooperation.
> You'd be amazed with the amount of people on the other side who would strongly support such a framework once heard support from the Arab side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think a federation idea has potential?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I understand, federation is possible with entities of similar political systems.
> Cooperation and regional development is a more likely unifying force.
> 
> Instead of trying to unify the 2 let them participate in development of new regional economy.
> But that is idealistc, Palestinian agenda is inevitably stuck in the framework of the last century, and in light of their recent self defeating geopolitical choices,  this solution will be reached indirectly from outside in, while undermining the solidified positions of their warring political fractions that cause more harm than help.
> 
> Seeing how Tlaib runs on the oldest antisemitic tropes against supporters of Israel,
> I see it fit to return a favor mentioning how what she suggests is essentially no different from what Hamas or PLO stand for and that certainly doesn't suggest loyalty to America.
> 
> (Coyote I edited it at the last second when You rated, take a look.)
Click to expand...

Ah well it was too much to hope for.  At any rate I do thank you for the first portion, as per the second, loyalty to America is not the same as loyalty to Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> Sophistry.
> 
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to self determination, and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an *actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution)*,* which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".*


Not when you are in breach of that treaty.


----------



## Billo_Really

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another lie . Tell us why one of them erased Israel from her Map and named the entire area as “ Palestine “  You are a


Post the map.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to shift responsibility to the Israelis.  Start in Areas A and B and Gaza and PROVE that it is even possible in Arab-controlled areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It has nothing to do with shifting responsibility.  It is just the easiest place to start it, then move outward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not at ALL the easiest place to start with.  And it is shifting responsibility to the Israelis, because Area C is under Israeli control.  The POINT was for the Arab Palestinians to demonstrate their capacity to create an environment of acceptance and equality.  Why won't you support them in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.
> 
> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is it that will teach Palistanian kids that Jewish kids are the same? That is a complete reversal of the hatreds for Jews that is drilled into the Arab-Moslem population on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the hatred for Arabs that is drilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements?  Maybe some brave souls will break the trend.
Click to expand...


I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.

Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*

What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> Actually, BDS has a great deal to do with islamist politico-religious ideology. BDS's make no pretense at being anti-Semites while explicitly calling for the end of the State of Israel. The various BDS slogans, among them "from the river to the sea", are in concert with the goals of Hamas and other Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> I suppose this would be a good time for you to cut and paste one or more of your usual "Israeli apartheid" slogans while ignoring the elimination of Jews from Gaza and the clear expression from Abbas about no Israelis in some dreamed of Islamic caliphate of the West Bank.


More BDS bullshit on your part.


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, BDS has a great deal to do with islamist politico-religious ideology. BDS's make no pretense at being anti-Semites while explicitly calling for the end of the State of Israel. The various BDS slogans, among them "from the river to the sea", are in concert with the goals of Hamas and other Islamic terrorist franchises.
> 
> I suppose this would be a good time for you to cut and paste one or more of your usual "Israeli apartheid" slogans while ignoring the elimination of Jews from Gaza and the clear expression from Abbas about no Israelis in some dreamed of Islamic caliphate of the West Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> More BDS bullshit on your part.
Click to expand...


A rather pointless and unsubstantiated claim on your part.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  It has nothing to do with shifting responsibility.  It is just the easiest place to start it, then move outward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not at ALL the easiest place to start with.  And it is shifting responsibility to the Israelis, because Area C is under Israeli control.  The POINT was for the Arab Palestinians to demonstrate their capacity to create an environment of acceptance and equality.  Why won't you support them in that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.
> 
> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is it that will teach Palistanian kids that Jewish kids are the same? That is a complete reversal of the hatreds for Jews that is drilled into the Arab-Moslem population on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the hatred for Arabs that is drilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements?  Maybe some brave souls will break the trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.
> 
> Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*
> 
> What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?
Click to expand...


Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate. 

And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks


----------



## Billo_Really

Hollie said:


> A rather pointless and unsubstantiated claim on your part.


And still more bullshit on your point.

_The *Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement* (also known as *BDS*) is a global campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel until it meets what the campaign describes as Israel's "obligations under international law",[1] defined as withdrawal from the occupied territories, removal of the separation barrier in the West Bank, full equality for Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel, and "respecting, protecting, and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties"_​


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not at ALL the easiest place to start with.  And it is shifting responsibility to the Israelis, because Area C is under Israeli control.  The POINT was for the Arab Palestinians to demonstrate their capacity to create an environment of acceptance and equality.  Why won't you support them in that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.
> 
> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is it that will teach Palistanian kids that Jewish kids are the same? That is a complete reversal of the hatreds for Jews that is drilled into the Arab-Moslem population on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the hatred for Arabs that is drilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements?  Maybe some brave souls will break the trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.
> 
> Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*
> 
> What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
Click to expand...


Who is perpetrating the suicide bombings and knife attacks?

We seem to have entered the Cul-de-sac of Islamic terrorist attacks and how does anyone change the society that glorifies such things?


----------



## Hollie

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A rather pointless and unsubstantiated claim on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> And still more bullshit on your point.
> 
> _The *Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement* (also known as *BDS*) is a global campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel until it meets what the campaign describes as Israel's "obligations under international law",[1] defined as withdrawal from the occupied territories, removal of the separation barrier in the West Bank, full equality for Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel, and "respecting, protecting, and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties"_​
Click to expand...


So, what is your solution for Jews to return to their homes and properties?

BTW. This is not the BDS thread.


----------



## saltydancin

Billo_Really said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A rather pointless and unsubstantiated claim on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> And still more bullshit on your point.
> 
> _The *Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement* (also known as *BDS*) is a global campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel until it meets what the campaign describes as Israel's "obligations under international law",[1] defined as withdrawal from the occupied territories, removal of the separation barrier in the West Bank, full equality for Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel, and "respecting, protecting, and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties"_​
Click to expand...


So here's Muslim Congresswomen exporting Byrd's KKK churchstate West Nazi Germany Virginia fiefdom of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists as in Kristallnacht with Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate second coming thru 9/11 nuke Temple Mount Christiananality pedophilia business megalomaniacal Islamidiotocracy Dalek exterminate crusade......


----------



## Coyote

saltydancin said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A rather pointless and unsubstantiated claim on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> And still more bullshit on your point.
> 
> _The *Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions movement* (also known as *BDS*) is a global campaign promoting various forms of boycott against Israel until it meets what the campaign describes as Israel's "obligations under international law",[1] defined as withdrawal from the occupied territories, removal of the separation barrier in the West Bank, full equality for Arab-Palestinian citizens of Israel, and "respecting, protecting, and promoting the rights of Palestinian refugees to return to their homes and properties"_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So here's Muslim Congresswomen exporting Byrd's KKK churchstate West Nazi Germany Virginia fiefdom of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists as in Kristallnacht with Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate second coming thru 9/11 nuke Temple Mount Christiananality pedophilia business megalomaniacal Islamidiotocracy Dalek exterminate crusade......
Click to expand...



Sure dude....


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not at ALL the easiest place to start with.  And it is shifting responsibility to the Israelis, because Area C is under Israeli control.  The POINT was for the Arab Palestinians to demonstrate their capacity to create an environment of acceptance and equality.  Why won't you support them in that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.
> 
> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is it that will teach Palistanian kids that Jewish kids are the same? That is a complete reversal of the hatreds for Jews that is drilled into the Arab-Moslem population on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the hatred for Arabs that is drilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements?  Maybe some brave souls will break the trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.
> 
> Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*
> 
> What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
Click to expand...

Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?


----------



## Uncensored2008

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’
Click to expand...





You fucking liar.

Not just a coward, but a liar.

Fuck off now.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on whether you trying to just make a point or whether you truly wish for a successful program.
> 
> In Area C, you have two populations who could both benefit from more integrated schooling, and a better security situation within which to start an experiment. So why not start it?  Teach Palestinian kids that Jewish kids are just kids and vice versa.  Ideas spread, people talk, and movements grow.  Palestinians in Area C can influence Palestinians in B and A.  That is what seems most natural to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that will teach Palistanian kids that Jewish kids are the same? That is a complete reversal of the hatreds for Jews that is drilled into the Arab-Moslem population on a daily basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the hatred for Arabs that is drilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements?  Maybe some brave souls will break the trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.
> 
> Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*
> 
> What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
Click to expand...

Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that will teach Palistanian kids that Jewish kids are the same? That is a complete reversal of the hatreds for Jews that is drilled into the Arab-Moslem population on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the hatred for Arabs that is drilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements?  Maybe some brave souls will break the trend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.
> 
> Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*
> 
> What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
Click to expand...

The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
It is called terrorism.

The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.

A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the hatred for Arabs that is drilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements?  Maybe some brave souls will break the trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.
> 
> Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*
> 
> What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
Click to expand...

They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.

Is this good to teach them?

Students on trip to IDF base simulated shooting targets with Arab headdress
Twelfth-grade students from Herzliya's Hayovel High School took part in a simulated shooting attack in which the targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress, Haaretz has learned.

The incident took place at a military base last week during the annual 12th grade trip. The students were being escorted to a commanders' base in the Negev as part of an "IDF preparation" project, which is sanctioned by the Education Ministry.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.
> 
> Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*
> 
> What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
Click to expand...

Where in the article did you read that part, because there isn't one paragraph or sentence in the article which says anything like that.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in the article did you read that part, because there isn't one paragraph or sentence in the article which says anything like that.
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where in the article did you read that part, because there isn't one paragraph or sentence in the article which says anything like that.
Click to expand...


I was mixing it up with another article Students on trip to IDF base simulated shooting targets with Arab headdress


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure there is some hatred for Arabs that is instilled into the Jewish kids in the settlements, but that does nothing to address the question posed to you.
> 
> Nothing in your post even hinted at the complete reversal of policy that would need to be undertaken by Hamas, the PA and the various Islamic terrorist franchises operating under their authority. For moslems in the competing islamist mini-caliphates, (taught from the cradle that they are at war with the Jews), there is only Islam's partition of the world into *Dar al-Islam* and *Dar al-Harb.*
> 
> What changes would need to be made to end the Hamas summer camps where children are taught to kill Jews? What could Abbas do to end the glorification of killing Jews and end rewards for such killing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
> 
> Is this good to teach them?
> 
> Students on trip to IDF base simulated shooting targets with Arab headdress
> Twelfth-grade students from Herzliya's Hayovel High School took part in a simulated shooting attack in which the targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress, Haaretz has learned.
> 
> The incident took place at a military base last week during the annual 12th grade trip. The students were being escorted to a commanders' base in the Negev as part of an "IDF preparation" project, which is sanctioned by the Education Ministry.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but Haaretz does tend to exaggerate things, usually.

And the keffiyeh is representative of the terrorists, Arabs or not, who have been attacking Jews on an almost daily basis.

They are not being taught hatred. They are being taught self defense.

Most, if not all of these twelfth grade students will be going into the army when they turn 18 and will learn exactly that and more in order to defend their country and themselves  from the endless terrorist attacks they either hear about or will eventually experience themselves so as not to end up dead.

I do find it odd that you are worried that the ones they would be trained during these classes, twelfth-grade or 18 years old, would look like Arabs when it is the Arabs who are attacking and injuring or killing Jews.

Should they train on Nazis, Communists, Fascists?
Chinese, Russians, Venezuelans?

The enemy of Israel are the Muslims, Arabs who wear Arab headdress.

During WWII, US soldiers would train with figures of Germans or Japanese.

That is the way countries train against the immediate enemy.

Again......

Israel trains for self-defense against terrorism to protect the population and the country.

Gaza, the PA, Hezbollah, Iran, Syria, etc train to kill Jews in acts of terrorism in order to destroy Israel.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erasing hate is a two way street, you can’t ignore the other side.  But on the Palestinian side paying murderers has to stop and so do terrorist training camps.  Don’t teach children to hate.
> 
> And maybe this should stop as well: Israel's fantasy terror camps let tourists experience suicide bombings and stabbing attacks
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
> 
> Is this good to teach them?
> 
> Students on trip to IDF base simulated shooting targets with Arab headdress
> Twelfth-grade students from Herzliya's Hayovel High School took part in a simulated shooting attack in which the targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress, Haaretz has learned.
> 
> The incident took place at a military base last week during the annual 12th grade trip. The students were being escorted to a commanders' base in the Negev as part of an "IDF preparation" project, which is sanctioned by the Education Ministry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Haaretz does tend to exaggerate things, usually.
> 
> And the keffiyeh is representative of the terrorists, Arabs or not, who have been attacking Jews on an almost daily basis.
> 
> They are not being taught hatred. They are being taught self defense.
> 
> Most, if not all of these twelfth grade students will be going into the army when they turn 18 and will learn exactly that and more in order to defend their country and themselves  from the endless terrorist attacks they either hear about or will eventually experience themselves so as not to end up dead.
> 
> I do find it odd that you are worried that the ones they would be trained during these classes, twelfth-grade or 18 years old, would look like Arabs when it is the Arabs who are attacking and injuring or killing Jews.
> 
> Should they train on Nazis, Communists, Fascists?
> Chinese, Russians, Venezuelans?
> 
> The enemy of Israel are the Muslims, Arabs who wear Arab headdress.
> 
> During WWII, US soldiers would train with figures of Germans or Japanese.
> 
> That is the way countries train against the immediate enemy.
> 
> Again......
> 
> Israel trains for self-defense against terrorism to protect the population and the country.
> 
> Gaza, the PA, Hezbollah, Iran, Syria, etc train to kill Jews in acts of terrorism in order to destroy Israel.
Click to expand...

They can train on faceless targets and silhouettes I am sure.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not see a difference between Terrorism camps in Gaza and Anti Terrorism camps in Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
> 
> Is this good to teach them?
> 
> Students on trip to IDF base simulated shooting targets with Arab headdress
> Twelfth-grade students from Herzliya's Hayovel High School took part in a simulated shooting attack in which the targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress, Haaretz has learned.
> 
> The incident took place at a military base last week during the annual 12th grade trip. The students were being escorted to a commanders' base in the Negev as part of an "IDF preparation" project, which is sanctioned by the Education Ministry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Haaretz does tend to exaggerate things, usually.
> 
> And the keffiyeh is representative of the terrorists, Arabs or not, who have been attacking Jews on an almost daily basis.
> 
> They are not being taught hatred. They are being taught self defense.
> 
> Most, if not all of these twelfth grade students will be going into the army when they turn 18 and will learn exactly that and more in order to defend their country and themselves  from the endless terrorist attacks they either hear about or will eventually experience themselves so as not to end up dead.
> 
> I do find it odd that you are worried that the ones they would be trained during these classes, twelfth-grade or 18 years old, would look like Arabs when it is the Arabs who are attacking and injuring or killing Jews.
> 
> Should they train on Nazis, Communists, Fascists?
> Chinese, Russians, Venezuelans?
> 
> The enemy of Israel are the Muslims, Arabs who wear Arab headdress.
> 
> During WWII, US soldiers would train with figures of Germans or Japanese.
> 
> That is the way countries train against the immediate enemy.
> 
> Again......
> 
> Israel trains for self-defense against terrorism to protect the population and the country.
> 
> Gaza, the PA, Hezbollah, Iran, Syria, etc train to kill Jews in acts of terrorism in order to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can train on faceless targets and silhouettes I am sure.
Click to expand...

Nowhere it says that there are faces on the targets.

" targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress,"


A Headdress does not a face make.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...you are teaching kids to kill and hate.
> 
> 
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
> 
> Is this good to teach them?
> 
> Students on trip to IDF base simulated shooting targets with Arab headdress
> Twelfth-grade students from Herzliya's Hayovel High School took part in a simulated shooting attack in which the targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress, Haaretz has learned.
> 
> The incident took place at a military base last week during the annual 12th grade trip. The students were being escorted to a commanders' base in the Negev as part of an "IDF preparation" project, which is sanctioned by the Education Ministry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Haaretz does tend to exaggerate things, usually.
> 
> And the keffiyeh is representative of the terrorists, Arabs or not, who have been attacking Jews on an almost daily basis.
> 
> They are not being taught hatred. They are being taught self defense.
> 
> Most, if not all of these twelfth grade students will be going into the army when they turn 18 and will learn exactly that and more in order to defend their country and themselves  from the endless terrorist attacks they either hear about or will eventually experience themselves so as not to end up dead.
> 
> I do find it odd that you are worried that the ones they would be trained during these classes, twelfth-grade or 18 years old, would look like Arabs when it is the Arabs who are attacking and injuring or killing Jews.
> 
> Should they train on Nazis, Communists, Fascists?
> Chinese, Russians, Venezuelans?
> 
> The enemy of Israel are the Muslims, Arabs who wear Arab headdress.
> 
> During WWII, US soldiers would train with figures of Germans or Japanese.
> 
> That is the way countries train against the immediate enemy.
> 
> Again......
> 
> Israel trains for self-defense against terrorism to protect the population and the country.
> 
> Gaza, the PA, Hezbollah, Iran, Syria, etc train to kill Jews in acts of terrorism in order to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can train on faceless targets and silhouettes I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere it says that there are faces on the targets.
> 
> " targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress,"
> 
> 
> A Headdress does not a face make.
Click to expand...

This article has pictures:
Military tourism in Israel: learn how to kill Palestinians for $115 a day!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one is Gaza teaches Arabs of all ages to kill Jews.
> It is called terrorism.
> 
> The one in Israel, is showing tourists of all ages the art of self defense against terrorism.
> There are no "Kill the Arabs", "Tear their hearts out" or anything like it.
> 
> A course to kill and commit terrorism, and a course of self defense against terrorism are two totally different things.
> 
> 
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
> 
> Is this good to teach them?
> 
> Students on trip to IDF base simulated shooting targets with Arab headdress
> Twelfth-grade students from Herzliya's Hayovel High School took part in a simulated shooting attack in which the targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress, Haaretz has learned.
> 
> The incident took place at a military base last week during the annual 12th grade trip. The students were being escorted to a commanders' base in the Negev as part of an "IDF preparation" project, which is sanctioned by the Education Ministry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Haaretz does tend to exaggerate things, usually.
> 
> And the keffiyeh is representative of the terrorists, Arabs or not, who have been attacking Jews on an almost daily basis.
> 
> They are not being taught hatred. They are being taught self defense.
> 
> Most, if not all of these twelfth grade students will be going into the army when they turn 18 and will learn exactly that and more in order to defend their country and themselves  from the endless terrorist attacks they either hear about or will eventually experience themselves so as not to end up dead.
> 
> I do find it odd that you are worried that the ones they would be trained during these classes, twelfth-grade or 18 years old, would look like Arabs when it is the Arabs who are attacking and injuring or killing Jews.
> 
> Should they train on Nazis, Communists, Fascists?
> Chinese, Russians, Venezuelans?
> 
> The enemy of Israel are the Muslims, Arabs who wear Arab headdress.
> 
> During WWII, US soldiers would train with figures of Germans or Japanese.
> 
> That is the way countries train against the immediate enemy.
> 
> Again......
> 
> Israel trains for self-defense against terrorism to protect the population and the country.
> 
> Gaza, the PA, Hezbollah, Iran, Syria, etc train to kill Jews in acts of terrorism in order to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can train on faceless targets and silhouettes I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere it says that there are faces on the targets.
> 
> " targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress,"
> 
> 
> A Headdress does not a face make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This article has pictures:
> Military tourism in Israel: learn how to kill Palestinians for $115 a day!
Click to expand...

The images used to teach soldiers to kill


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are taught to shoot and kill people who all happen to look like Arabs.
> 
> Is this good to teach them?
> 
> Students on trip to IDF base simulated shooting targets with Arab headdress
> Twelfth-grade students from Herzliya's Hayovel High School took part in a simulated shooting attack in which the targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress, Haaretz has learned.
> 
> The incident took place at a military base last week during the annual 12th grade trip. The students were being escorted to a commanders' base in the Negev as part of an "IDF preparation" project, which is sanctioned by the Education Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Haaretz does tend to exaggerate things, usually.
> 
> And the keffiyeh is representative of the terrorists, Arabs or not, who have been attacking Jews on an almost daily basis.
> 
> They are not being taught hatred. They are being taught self defense.
> 
> Most, if not all of these twelfth grade students will be going into the army when they turn 18 and will learn exactly that and more in order to defend their country and themselves  from the endless terrorist attacks they either hear about or will eventually experience themselves so as not to end up dead.
> 
> I do find it odd that you are worried that the ones they would be trained during these classes, twelfth-grade or 18 years old, would look like Arabs when it is the Arabs who are attacking and injuring or killing Jews.
> 
> Should they train on Nazis, Communists, Fascists?
> Chinese, Russians, Venezuelans?
> 
> The enemy of Israel are the Muslims, Arabs who wear Arab headdress.
> 
> During WWII, US soldiers would train with figures of Germans or Japanese.
> 
> That is the way countries train against the immediate enemy.
> 
> Again......
> 
> Israel trains for self-defense against terrorism to protect the population and the country.
> 
> Gaza, the PA, Hezbollah, Iran, Syria, etc train to kill Jews in acts of terrorism in order to destroy Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can train on faceless targets and silhouettes I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere it says that there are faces on the targets.
> 
> " targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress,"
> 
> 
> A Headdress does not a face make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This article has pictures:
> Military tourism in Israel: learn how to kill Palestinians for $115 a day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The images used to teach soldiers to kill
Click to expand...

Yes...but those aren’t what are used these events.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Haaretz does tend to exaggerate things, usually.
> 
> And the keffiyeh is representative of the terrorists, Arabs or not, who have been attacking Jews on an almost daily basis.
> 
> They are not being taught hatred. They are being taught self defense.
> 
> Most, if not all of these twelfth grade students will be going into the army when they turn 18 and will learn exactly that and more in order to defend their country and themselves  from the endless terrorist attacks they either hear about or will eventually experience themselves so as not to end up dead.
> 
> I do find it odd that you are worried that the ones they would be trained during these classes, twelfth-grade or 18 years old, would look like Arabs when it is the Arabs who are attacking and injuring or killing Jews.
> 
> Should they train on Nazis, Communists, Fascists?
> Chinese, Russians, Venezuelans?
> 
> The enemy of Israel are the Muslims, Arabs who wear Arab headdress.
> 
> During WWII, US soldiers would train with figures of Germans or Japanese.
> 
> That is the way countries train against the immediate enemy.
> 
> Again......
> 
> Israel trains for self-defense against terrorism to protect the population and the country.
> 
> Gaza, the PA, Hezbollah, Iran, Syria, etc train to kill Jews in acts of terrorism in order to destroy Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> They can train on faceless targets and silhouettes I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nowhere it says that there are faces on the targets.
> 
> " targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress,"
> 
> 
> A Headdress does not a face make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This article has pictures:
> Military tourism in Israel: learn how to kill Palestinians for $115 a day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The images used to teach soldiers to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but those aren’t what are used these events.
Click to expand...

Is it ok if the photos of Arabs used in those classes, boot camps in Israel are those of actual terrorists who killed Israelis?

I believe that those are the pictures which would be used, and not of any innocent civilian who has never committed a crime, much less committed an act of terrorism and killed Jews, and went to meet his 72 virgins after that.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can train on faceless targets and silhouettes I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere it says that there are faces on the targets.
> 
> " targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress,"
> 
> 
> A Headdress does not a face make.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This article has pictures:
> Military tourism in Israel: learn how to kill Palestinians for $115 a day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The images used to teach soldiers to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but those aren’t what are used these events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it ok if the photos of Arabs used in those classes, boot camps in Israel are those of actual terrorists who killed Israelis?
> 
> I believe that those are the pictures which would be used, and not of any innocent civilian who has never committed a crime, much less committed an act of terrorism and killed Jews, and went to meet his 72 virgins after that.
Click to expand...


How about just using what the military uses.

Sure.  You could use images of actual terrorists but to most people they will look like generic Arabs and no o e is going to know the difference between them and any other Arab civilian.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere it says that there are faces on the targets.
> 
> " targets were figures decked out with the Arab keffiyeh headdress,"
> 
> 
> A Headdress does not a face make.
> 
> 
> 
> This article has pictures:
> Military tourism in Israel: learn how to kill Palestinians for $115 a day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The images used to teach soldiers to kill
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...but those aren’t what are used these events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it ok if the photos of Arabs used in those classes, boot camps in Israel are those of actual terrorists who killed Israelis?
> 
> I believe that those are the pictures which would be used, and not of any innocent civilian who has never committed a crime, much less committed an act of terrorism and killed Jews, and went to meet his 72 virgins after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about just using what the military uses.
> 
> Sure.  You could use images of actual terrorists but to most people they will look like generic Arabs and no o e is going to know the difference between them and any other Arab civilian.
Click to expand...

You are making too much of it.
You are focusing too much on allegations and what it "looks like" rather than what it actually is.
They are NOT using photos of living innocent Arabs, at all.
For sure that would have been a HUGE scandal by now, and it is not and has never been.

In Gaza it is terrorism.  In their schools, their academies, their boot camps, etc.

In Israel, Caliber3ranger  is a recognized Counter Terrorism Academy where professionals from all over the world come to train.

*Professional Training*
Caliber 3’s professional security training courses are run by experts with field experience in a wide variety of strategic and tactical operations

Courses are geared towards military, security and counter terror units  and personnel that need to hone their skills and keep up to date with the latest techniques.


Caliber 3 offers training across a wide variety of security and counter terror courses including -  Tactical Weapons, VIP Protection, Infrantry Tactics ,Krav Maga, and Urban Combat

Professional Courses

The above offers Professional and Tourist programs.

And there is an age requirement for some of them, and it does not include children of any age as it happens in Gaza.

One will find Caliber3range under Trip Advisor.

Brilliant - Review of Caliber 3, Gush Etzion, Palestinian Territories - TripAdvisor


One cannot say the same about the Gaza summer camps.

It is Nothing like this Summer or any other camp offered in Gaza:

At Summer Camp, Hamas Raises the Next Generation of Killers - The Tower


----------



## Billo_Really

saltydancin said:


> So here's Muslim Congresswomen exporting Byrd's KKK churchstate West Nazi Germany Virginia fiefdom of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists as in Kristallnacht with Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate second coming thru 9/11 nuke Temple Mount Christiananality pedophilia business megalomaniacal Islamidiotocracy Dalek exterminate crusade......


Get back on your meds, troll.


----------



## saltydancin

Billo_Really said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here's Muslim Congresswomen exporting Byrd's KKK churchstate West Nazi Germany Virginia fiefdom of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists as in Kristallnacht with Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate second coming thru 9/11 nuke Temple Mount Christiananality pedophilia business megalomaniacal Islamidiotocracy Dalek exterminate crusade......
> 
> 
> 
> Get back on your meds, troll.
Click to expand...


Obviously a more perfect union in US congresswomen of an Islam "death to the infidels" jihad, "serve the Pope or die" Knights of Columbus one nation under God diatribe utilizing every form of tyranny over the minds of man tautology flavor of eliminating Israel is different from thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists which failed in the destruction of Israel for their second coming thru 9/11 still leaves one far more than peeved based on a supreme swastika up Uranus court Rosenberg pedophilia business decision for the nuclear age.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Here is a good response for the anti Israel congresswomen and the Women's March Movement ]

Jewish activist storms Women’s March stage and confronts them about Jew-hatred


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Here is a good response for the anti Israel congresswomen and the Women's March Movement ]
> 
> Jewish activist storms Women’s March stage and confronts them about Jew-hatred



As if she's the only one who takes this new Christian Nation patriot act holy trinity of every form of tyranny over the mind of man, "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" as an affront to civilization.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Here is a good response for the anti Israel congresswomen and the Women's March Movement ]
> 
> Jewish activist storms Women’s March stage and confronts them about Jew-hatred


Did anybody care?


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sophistry.
> 
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to self determination, and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an *actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution)*,* which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".*
> 
> 
> 
> Not when you are in breach of that treaty.
Click to expand...



If that was the case no further agreements would be signed on that basis confirming my fulfillment of the obligations. Which brings us back to an obligation to follow the international law which became US law, and the fact that treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, therefore those rights go on ad infinitum.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a good response for the anti Israel congresswomen and the Women's March Movement ]
> 
> Jewish activist storms Women’s March stage and confronts them about Jew-hatred
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody care?
Click to expand...


Surprisingly Jews care, a civil movement that claims to strive for equality,
can't be used as a platform for banal antisemitism.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  talked about Emirates, the most stable and prosperous governmental system currently among Arab states, based on the social structure of the society rather than religion.
> 
> Not another Islamist tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake then, I meant the Emirates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be one the best of solutions for the sake of both nations and regional cooperation.
> You'd be amazed with the amount of people on the other side who would strongly support such a framework once heard support from the Arab side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think a federation idea has potential?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as I understand, federation is possible with entities of similar political systems.
> Cooperation and regional development is a more likely unifying force.
> 
> Instead of trying to unify the 2 let them participate in development of new regional economy.
> But that is idealistc, Palestinian agenda is inevitably stuck in the framework of the last century, and in light of their recent self defeating geopolitical choices,  this solution will be reached indirectly from outside in, while undermining the solidified positions of their warring political fractions that cause more harm than help.
> 
> Seeing how Tlaib runs on the oldest antisemitic tropes against supporters of Israel,
> I see it fit to return a favor mentioning how what she suggests is essentially no different from what Hamas or PLO stand for and that certainly doesn't suggest loyalty to America.
> 
> (Coyote I edited it at the last second when You rated, take a look.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah well it was too much to hope for.  At any rate I do thank you for the first portion, as per the second, loyalty to America is not the same as loyalty to Israel.
Click to expand...


But that just shows how derogatory and self defeating was her statement.

She suggests that opposition to racism is against American constitution, bordering treason,
than she uses a banal antisemitic libel to further attack those who oppose it ,
only shows her true colors more vividly.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.



This angle was already attempted before, Israel educated a whole generation towards accepting the compromises of Oslo. The result was a generation that seen the most gruesome war waged at it in buses, cafes, dance clubs and malls, while the other side pushed forward with poisoning the minds of the young to new extremes, inventing a whole multi-facet infrastructure for young suicide bombers.

Until the likes of Tlaib abandon all calls to eliminate the only Jewish state,
we cannot tolerate, consider or give legitimacy to any of their gestures and propositions.


----------



## Hollie

Shusha said:


> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.



I think Tlaib should be clued in to the fact that her responsibility as a member of Congress is to represent American voters and interests, not to be a politburo mouthpiece for Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates. 

She seems completely befuddled about such things as representative democracies. I wonder if she knows what Congress does?


----------



## Shusha

rylah said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This angle was already attempted before, Israel educated a whole generation towards accepting the compromises of Oslo. The result was a generation that seen the most gruesome war waged at it in buses, cafes, dance clubs and malls, while the other side pushed forward with poisoning the minds of the young to new extremes, inventing a whole multi-facet infrastructure for young suicide bombers.
> 
> Until the likes of Tlaib abandon all calls to eliminate the only Jewish state,
> we cannot tolerate, consider or give legitimacy to any of their gestures and propositions.
Click to expand...



Well, I wasn't seriously supposing that she WOULD try to integrate schools in Arab-controlled areas (that is more than a little ridiculous with no Jews in those areas).


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This angle was already attempted before, Israel educated a whole generation towards accepting the compromises of Oslo. The result was a generation that seen the most gruesome war waged at it in buses, cafes, dance clubs and malls, while the other side pushed forward with poisoning the minds of the young to new extremes, inventing a whole multi-facet infrastructure for young suicide bombers.
> 
> Until the likes of Tlaib abandon all calls to eliminate the only Jewish state,
> we cannot tolerate, consider or give legitimacy to any of their gestures and propositions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't seriously supposing that she WOULD try to integrate schools in Arab-controlled areas (that is more than a little ridiculous with no Jews in those areas).
Click to expand...


Obviously that too.
We can't discuss any social issues with the likes of Tlaib,
there's no need for any new round of re-education of Israelis, we just need to make sure that only education authorized by Israel is allowed in Judea Samaria. If they want to become Lucy Aharish all they need is to work hard support the Jewish nation in their fight for better life. If they weren't so fixated we would all live in villas with herd and wide plots of land enough for everyone already decades ago.
Just imagine if Arabs, instead of becoming Palestinians supported Israel when we had Sinai...

Not much options left, it's a zero sum game for the most "moderate Palestinians", we have no reason to discuss anything with them. Until other alternatives gain momentum, all that is left is gradual establishment to full Israeli sovereignty in Judea Samaria with all entitlements of an Israeli citizenship, key word is gradual.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tlaib should be clued in to the fact that her responsibility as a member of Congress is to represent American voters and interests, not to be a politburo mouthpiece for Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates.
> 
> She seems completely befuddled about such things as representative democracies. I wonder if she knows what Congress does?
Click to expand...




Hollie said:


> I think Tlaib should be clued in to the fact that her responsibility as a member of Congress is to represent American voters


Tell that to all of the congress people who suck up to Israel.

Double standard much?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a good response for the anti Israel congresswomen and the Women's March Movement ]
> 
> Jewish activist storms Women’s March stage and confronts them about Jew-hatred
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surprisingly Jews care, a civil movement that claims to strive for equality,
> can't be used as a platform for banal antisemitism.
Click to expand...


Just another stupid remark ; What else would one expect? What he is too ignorant of is that the Anti Semitism of the Women’s March was initiated by followers of Louis Farrakhan. The “ leader” of this March actually glorified him. As a result, this “ March” turned out to be a extremely small crowd. Their Hate and racism backfired


----------



## rylah

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is a good response for the anti Israel congresswomen and the Women's March Movement ]
> 
> Jewish activist storms Women’s March stage and confronts them about Jew-hatred
> 
> 
> 
> Did anybody care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surprisingly Jews care, a civil movement that claims to strive for equality,
> can't be used as a platform for banal antisemitism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just another stupid remark ; What else would one expect? What he is too ignorant of is that the Anti Semitism of the Women’s March was initiated by followers of Louis Farrakhan. The “ leader” of this March actually glorified him. As a result, this “ March” turned out to be a extremely small crowd. Their Hate and racism backfired
Click to expand...


*This year I will be in shul, not on the Women’s March*
One Jewish activist explains why the movement’s links to hateful rhetoric will keep her away on Saturday

The Women’s March has been an uncomfortable place for Jewish women from the start and the tensions between the Jewish community and the Women’s March have risen to boiling point over the past year.

The Women’s March has failed to reassure the community that we are welcome, and it faces increasing pressure as partners including Emily’s List, the Southern Poverty Law Center, the Democratic National Committee and the National Abortion Rights Action League have dropped their partnership.

Voices calling for Jewish women to skip the march and demand more action from its leadership have grown louder and are being heard in mainstream press.

https://www.thejc.com/comment/comment/this-year-i-will-be-in-shul-not-on-the-women-s-march-1.478803

The same bunch who exclude feminists supporting Israel, are also those at the forefront of the attempt to cancel the laws protecting the Jewish minority in the US.


----------



## saltydancin

rylah said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sophistry.
> 
> Any attempt to negate the Jewish people's right to self determination, and to deny them access and control in the area designated for the Jewish people by the League of Nations is an *actionable infringement of both international law and the Supremacy Clause (Article VI, paragraph 2 of the United States Constitution)*,* which dictates that Treaties "shall be the supreme Law of the Land".*
> 
> 
> 
> Not when you are in breach of that treaty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case no further agreements would be signed on that basis confirming my fulfillment of the obligations. Which brings us back to an obligation to follow the international law which became US law, and the fact that treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, therefore those rights go on ad infinitum.
Click to expand...


Doubt any treaties or international law have been fulfilled to any extent as this banal anti-Semitism Fourth Reich lynching enforcement for Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount national religion of those crooks on Capitol Hill with every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act for 9/11 & the more perfect union of "serve the Pope or die" and "death to the infidels" holy trinity holy costs for all intents & purposes still wants Israel to pay just as they dictated Jews must pay for the Holocaust in the last century.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ History lesson ]

The conspiracy theory of the Jew as the hypnotic conspirator, the duplicitous manipulator, the sinister puppeteer is one with ancient roots and a bloody history. In the New Testament, it is a small band of Jews who get Rome — then the greatest power in the world — to do their bidding by killing Christ. Pontius Pilate, the Roman governor, speaks to the Jews about Jesus in the book of John: “Take him yourselves and judge him according to your own law.” But the Jews punt the decision back to Pilate: “We are not permitted to put anyone to death.” And so Pilate does the deed on their behalf. In the book of Matthew, the implications of this manipulation are spelled out: “His blood is on us and our children,” the Jews say — a line that has been so historically destructive that even Mel Gibson cut it from his “Passion of the Christ.”

In the two millenniums that followed, even after 1965, when the Catholic Church formally disavowed the belief that the Jews killed Jesus, this was the template for the anti-Semitic conspiracy: the ability of this tiny minority to use its wiles and its proximity to power to con others into accomplishing their evil ends. It has led to countless expulsions, murders, massacres and pogroms throughout Europe and elsewhere.


The Jewish power to hypnotize the world, as Ms. Omar put it, is the plot of Jud Süss — the most successful Nazi film ever made. In the film, produced by Joseph Goebbels himself, Josef Süss Oppenheimer, an 18th-century religious Jew, emerges from the ghetto, makes himself over as an assimilated man, and rises to become the treasurer to the Duke of Württemberg. Silly duke: Allowing a single Jew into his city leads to death and destruction.

After seeing the final cut of the film, in August 1940, Goebbels wrote in his diary: “An anti-Semitic film of the kind we could only wish for. I am happy about it.” And no wonder: It premiered at the Venice Film Festival, where it received the Golden Lion Award. By some estimates, more than 20 million people saw it.

Since then, the myth of the wily Jewish manipulator of those in power continues to persist in various forms. During the Iraq War, it became common to blame Richard Perle, Paul Wolfowitz and Doug Feith — Bush administration figures who happened to be Jewish — for a military campaign that had been ordered by George W. Bush, Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld. In the 2016 presidential campaign, Donald Trump blamed “globalists” with names like Lloyd Blankfein and George Soros for America’s economic woes.

(full article online)

Opinion | Ilhan Omar and the Myth of Jewish Hypnosis


----------



## Billo_Really

saltydancin said:


> Obviously a more perfect union in US congresswomen of an Islam "death to the infidels" jihad, "serve the Pope or die" Knights of Columbus one nation under God diatribe utilizing every form of tyranny over the minds of man tautology flavor of eliminating Israel is different from thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists which failed in the destruction of Israel for their second coming thru 9/11 still leaves one far more than peeved based on a supreme swastika up Uranus court Rosenberg pedophilia business decision for the nuclear age.


Can you be a little more succinct?


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> [ History lesson ]
> 
> The conspiracy theory of the Jew as the hypnotic conspirator, the duplicitous manipulator, the sinister puppeteer is one with ancient roots and a bloody history. In the New Testament, it is a small band of Jews who get Rome — then the greatest power in the world — to do their bidding by killing Christ. Pontius Pilate, the Roman governor, speaks to the Jews about Jesus in the book of John: “Take him yourselves and judge him according to your own law.” But the Jews punt the decision back to Pilate: “We are not permitted to put anyone to death.” And so Pilate does the deed on their behalf. In the book of Matthew, the implications of this manipulation are spelled out: “His blood is on us and our children,” the Jews say — a line that has been so historically destructive that even Mel Gibson cut it from his “Passion of the Christ.”
> 
> In the two millenniums that followed, even after 1965, when the Catholic Church formally disavowed the belief that the Jews killed Jesus, this was the template for the anti-Semitic conspiracy: the ability of this tiny minority to use its wiles and its proximity to power to con others into accomplishing their evil ends. It has led to countless expulsions, murders, massacres and pogroms throughout Europe and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> The Jewish power to hypnotize the world, as Ms. Omar put it, is the plot of Jud Süss — the most successful Nazi film ever made. In the film, produced by Joseph Goebbels himself, Josef Süss Oppenheimer, an 18th-century religious Jew, emerges from the ghetto, makes himself over as an assimilated man, and rises to become the treasurer to the Duke of Württemberg. Silly duke: Allowing a single Jew into his city leads to death and destruction.
> 
> After seeing the final cut of the film, in August 1940, Goebbels wrote in his diary: “An anti-Semitic film of the kind we could only wish for. I am happy about it.” And no wonder: It premiered at the Venice Film Festival, where it received the Golden Lion Award. By some estimates, more than 20 million people saw it.
> 
> Since then, the myth of the wily Jewish manipulator of those in power continues to persist in various forms. During the Iraq War, it became common to blame Richard Perle, Paul Wolfowitz and Doug Feith — Bush administration figures who happened to be Jewish — for a military campaign that had been ordered by George W. Bush, Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld. In the 2016 presidential campaign, Donald Trump blamed “globalists” with names like Lloyd Blankfein and George Soros for America’s economic woes.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Opinion | Ilhan Omar and the Myth of Jewish Hypnosis



 Ilhan Omar might eventually have more mythical hypnosis power than that of some 2000 + years old fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception to perpetuate survival of the fittest fascists conspiracy killings.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> If that was the case no further agreements would be signed on that basis confirming my fulfillment of the obligations. Which brings us back to an obligation to follow the international law which became US law, and the fact that treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, therefore those rights go on ad infinitum.


Once you are in breach of a treaty, it becomes nullified.


----------



## Billo_Really

saltydancin said:


> Doubt any treaties or international law have been fulfilled to any extent as this banal anti-Semitism Fourth Reich lynching enforcement for Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount national religion of those crooks on Capitol Hill with every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act for 9/11 & the more perfect union of "serve the Pope or die" and "death to the infidels" holy trinity holy costs for all intents & purposes still wants Israel to pay just as they dictated Jews must pay for the Holocaust in the last century.


Israel's treatment of the Palestinian's is effectively shitting on the memory of those whose lives were takin' in the Holocaust.


----------



## rylah

Billo_Really said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the case no further agreements would be signed on that basis confirming my fulfillment of the obligations. Which brings us back to an obligation to follow the international law which became US law, and the fact that treaties themselves have no statute of limitations, therefore those rights go on ad infinitum.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you are in breach of a treaty, it becomes nullified.
Click to expand...

I guess this makes Your case...

14 David Flusser
Jerusalem 9378322, Israel
02-630-4000
Embassy | U.S. Embassy in Israel


----------



## saltydancin

Billo_Really said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt any treaties or international law have been fulfilled to any extent as this banal anti-Semitism Fourth Reich lynching enforcement for Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount national religion of those crooks on Capitol Hill with every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act for 9/11 & the more perfect union of "serve the Pope or die" and "death to the infidels" holy trinity holy costs for all intents & purposes still wants Israel to pay just as they dictated Jews must pay for the Holocaust in the last century.
> 
> 
> 
> Israel's treatment of the Palestinian's is effectively shitting on the memory of those whose lives were takin' in the Holocaust.
Click to expand...


No where near the US KKK churchstate super ego sociopsychopathilogical human farming pedophilia business of every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act farce making a joke out of 9/11 holy costs in propaganda traditions of "serve the Pope or die" crusades & "death to the infidels" jihads as a national religion.


----------



## Billo_Really

rylah said:


> I guess this makes Your case...
> 
> 14 David Flusser
> Jerusalem 9378322, Israel
> 02-630-4000
> Embassy | U.S. Embassy in Israel


If you don't know what my point is, why do you post nonsense like that?


----------



## Billo_Really

saltydancin said:


> No where near the US KKK churchstate super ego sociopsychopathilogical human farming pedophilia business of every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act farce making a joke out of 9/11 holy costs in propaganda traditions of "serve the Pope or die" crusades & "death to the infidels" jihads as a national religion.


What are you trying to do?  Set the record for the most adverbs and adjectives in a post?

WTF is your point?


----------



## saltydancin

Billo_Really said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where near the US KKK churchstate super ego sociopsychopathilogical human farming pedophilia business of every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act farce making a joke out of 9/11 holy costs in propaganda traditions of "serve the Pope or die" crusades & "death to the infidels" jihads as a national religion.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to do?  Set the record for the most adverbs and adjectives in a post?
> 
> WTF is your point?
Click to expand...


So after some 40 years of those crooks on Capitol Hill national religion KKK churchstate of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists "man is God" by utilizing every form of tyranny over the minds of man as Catholic Church " serve the Pope or die" crusades & Islam "death to the infidels" jihads; Palestinians attacking Israel for more than 40 years as if Nazi Germany war crimes in running a pedophilia business tradition of Eichmann's baptize thine eyes by urinations in defamations also makes Palestinians higher than one nation under God as standing to take lands & lives......


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tlaib should be clued in to the fact that her responsibility as a member of Congress is to represent American voters and interests, not to be a politburo mouthpiece for Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates.
> 
> She seems completely befuddled about such things as representative democracies. I wonder if she knows what Congress does?
Click to expand...

...you might consider the same for those elected officials who operate as mouth pieces for Israel.


----------



## Coyote

saltydancin said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where near the US KKK churchstate super ego sociopsychopathilogical human farming pedophilia business of every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act farce making a joke out of 9/11 holy costs in propaganda traditions of "serve the Pope or die" crusades & "death to the infidels" jihads as a national religion.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to do?  Set the record for the most adverbs and adjectives in a post?
> 
> WTF is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So after some 40 years of those crooks on Capitol Hill national religion KKK churchstate of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists "man is God" by utilizing every form of tyranny over the minds of man as Catholic Church " serve the Pope or die" crusades & Islam "death to the infidels" jihads; Palestinians attacking Israel for more than 40 years as if Nazi Germany war crimes in running a pedophilia business tradition of Eichmann's baptize thine eyes by urinations in defamations also makes Palestinians higher than one nation under God as standing to take lands & lives......
Click to expand...

Honedtly I cant tell what the heck you are tri g to say


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where near the US KKK churchstate super ego sociopsychopathilogical human farming pedophilia business of every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act farce making a joke out of 9/11 holy costs in propaganda traditions of "serve the Pope or die" crusades & "death to the infidels" jihads as a national religion.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to do?  Set the record for the most adverbs and adjectives in a post?
> 
> WTF is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So after some 40 years of those crooks on Capitol Hill national religion KKK churchstate of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists "man is God" by utilizing every form of tyranny over the minds of man as Catholic Church " serve the Pope or die" crusades & Islam "death to the infidels" jihads; Palestinians attacking Israel for more than 40 years as if Nazi Germany war crimes in running a pedophilia business tradition of Eichmann's baptize thine eyes by urinations in defamations also makes Palestinians higher than one nation under God as standing to take lands & lives......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honedtly I cant tell what the heck you are tri g to say
Click to expand...


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> No where near the US KKK churchstate super ego sociopsychopathilogical human farming pedophilia business of every form of tyranny over the minds of man patriot act farce making a joke out of 9/11 holy costs in propaganda traditions of "serve the Pope or die" crusades & "death to the infidels" jihads as a national religion.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to do?  Set the record for the most adverbs and adjectives in a post?
> 
> WTF is your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So after some 40 years of those crooks on Capitol Hill national religion KKK churchstate of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists "man is God" by utilizing every form of tyranny over the minds of man as Catholic Church " serve the Pope or die" crusades & Islam "death to the infidels" jihads; Palestinians attacking Israel for more than 40 years as if Nazi Germany war crimes in running a pedophilia business tradition of Eichmann's baptize thine eyes by urinations in defamations also makes Palestinians higher than one nation under God as standing to take lands & lives......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honedtly I cant tell what the heck you are tri g to say
Click to expand...


It's like Star Bellied Sneeches avoidance - acceptance in taking lands to displace people so they may be preyed upon by Palestinian pedophilia businesses after becoming homeless as Nazi concentration camps compulsive - obsessive extermination factory lines did.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tlaib should be clued in to the fact that her responsibility as a member of Congress is to represent American voters and interests, not to be a politburo mouthpiece for Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates.
> 
> She seems completely befuddled about such things as representative democracies. I wonder if she knows what Congress does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...you might consider the same for those elected officials who operate as mouth pieces for Israel.
Click to expand...


As it turns out, I live here in the Great Satan so the actions of people who I believe to be incompetent and pursuing an agenda that is not in concert with American interests or values is something I reserve the right to comment about. 

Fortunately, here in the Great Satan, I don't have to be concerned with islamic terrorists dragging me away in the night for criticism of those I believe to be... you know.... incompetent and not pursuing American values and interests. 

Odd how Rashida Tliaib seems to spend more time agonizing over foreign Arabs-Moslems as opposed to working toward the ideals of a representative democracy.

I question whether she understands the concept of US government.


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from Tlaib:
> 
> _I want to integrate schools. I tell my colleague on the House floor who is Jewish: “Can you imagine, if we start integrating schools and have Israeli and Palestinian kids going to school together?”_
> 
> I wonder what her plans are to make this a reality in Areas A and B and in Gaza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Tlaib should be clued in to the fact that her responsibility as a member of Congress is to represent American voters and interests, not to be a politburo mouthpiece for Islamic terrorist mini-caliphates.
> 
> She seems completely befuddled about such things as representative democracies. I wonder if she knows what Congress does?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...you might consider the same for those elected officials who operate as mouth pieces for Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As it turns out, I live here in the Great Satan so the actions of people who I believe to be incompetent and pursuing an agenda that is not in concert with American interests or values is something I reserve the right to comment about.
> 
> Fortunately, here in the Great Satan, I don't have to be concerned with islamic terrorists dragging me away in the night for criticism of those I believe to be... you know.... incompetent and not pursuing American values and interests.
> 
> Odd how Rashida Tliaib seems to spend more time agonizing over foreign Arabs-Moslems as opposed to working toward the ideals of a representative democracy.
> 
> I question whether she understands the concept of US government.
Click to expand...


No doubt her concept of US government is one man's law is another man's crime since that's about the only business crooks on Capitol Hill conduct.


----------



## rylah

*Egyptian: 'Why Israel should be wary of 'peace' from my Muslim brethren'*

**


----------



## saltydancin

rylah said:


> *Egyptian: 'Why Israel should be wary of 'peace' from my Muslim brethren'*
> 
> **



Certainly learned more Islam in almost 18 minutes than in 64 years of Byrd's KKK West Nazi Germany Virginia thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testaments hand scribed in Israel Kristallnacht threatening to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel for the second coming & those burning Bush's patriot act of Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11; but this Muslim congresswomen already has enough Islam brethren on Capitol Hill & in Nazington as it is.


----------



## Mindful

*What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?*

The ongoing protests at the Gaza security fence, and Israel’s efforts to contain them, have once again brought people to the streets of European cities—and even more people to their social-media accounts—to express their outrage at the Jewish state. Noting that these same people are largely indifferent to, for instance, Turkey’s persecution of Kurds or Syria’s gassing of civilians, *Brendan O’Neill*asks what makes Israel the object of so much hatred:

Israeli activity doesn’t only elicit a response from these campaigners where Turkish or Saudi or Syrian activity does not—it also and always elicits a visceral response. The condemnation of Israel is furious and intense, and the language used about it is dark, strikingly different from the language used about any other state that engages in military activity. Israel is never just wrong or heavy-handed or a country that “foolishly rushes to war,” as protesters would say about Tony Blair and Iraq, and very occasionally about Barack Obama and Libya, and, if they were pressed for an opinion, would probably say about the Turks and the Saudis, too. No, Israel is genocidal. It is a terrorist state, a rogue state, an apartheid state. It is mad, racist, ideological. It doesn’t do simple militarism—it does “_bloodletting_”; it derives some kind of pleasure from killing civilians, including children. . . . This Jewish state is the worst state, the most bloodthirsty state. . . .

There is no getting away from it: the thing that is really unique about Israel is how much they hate it.

[The next step is to say that Israelis] are fascists, that the victims of fascism now practice fascism. This is the sentiment behind much of the myopic focus on Israel: that the Jews now do to others what people once did to them. Even though actually they don’t. Even though they do nothing that bears even the remotest resemblance to the Nazis’ effort to exterminate the Jews. And yet at anti-Israel demonstrations, placards compare Gaza with the Warsaw Ghetto; 

What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?


----------



## saltydancin

Mindful said:


> *What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?*
> *Brendan O’Neill*asks what makes Israel the object of so much hatred:
> Israeli activity doesn’t only elicit a response from these campaigners where Turkish or Saudi or Syrian activity does not—it also and always elicits a visceral response. The condemnation of Israel is furious and intense, and the language used about it is dark, strikingly different from the language used about any other state that engages in military activity. Israel is never just wrong or heavy-handed or a country that “foolishly rushes to war,” as protesters would say about Tony Blair and Iraq, and very occasionally about Barack Obama and Libya, and, if they were pressed for an opinion, would probably say about the Turks and the Saudis, too. No, Israel is genocidal. It is a terrorist state, a rogue state, an apartheid state. It is mad, racist, ideological. It doesn’t do simple militarism—it does “_bloodletting_”; it derives some kind of pleasure from killing civilians, including children. . . . This Jewish state is the worst state, the most bloodthirsty state. . . .
> [The next step is to say that Israelis] are fascists, that the victims of fascism now practice fascism. This is the sentiment behind much of the myopic focus on Israel: that the Jews now do to others what people once did to them. Even though actually they don’t. Even though they do nothing that bears even the remotest resemblance to the Nazis’ effort to exterminate the Jews. And yet at anti-Israel demonstrations, placards compare Gaza with the Warsaw Ghetto;
> What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?



There's no political passion, it's just compulsive - obsessive pedophilia business of Islam fascism in perpetuating over centuries Israel having blood thirst for Muslim babies which Christianity has adopted in Jesus; a fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception for super egos of suicidal sociopsychopathilogical homicidal pedophiles avoidance - acceptance in a more perfect union of being unworthy of Allah & Christ according to some survival of the fittest fascists Islamo-Nazi-Christiananality mentality "man is God" game.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  Mindful, et al,

I went to the *Mosaic Magazine* site to view the article; thinking there was something more.  But I found that you had captured the relevant salient points.



Mindful said:


> What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?


*(COMMENT)*

I find it almost heartbreaking that these unsubstantiated claims about the three, recently elected, US Representative to Congress, that they have ties with terrorists or refuse to take the Oath of Office _(support and defend the Constitution --- faithfully discharge the duties of the office)_.

I doubt very much that the allegations are true.  But if they are, it says more about the constituency that voted them into office than about the women themselves.  While I don't hold much respect for the knowledge, skills, and abilities of Congress, it's members being just one step above a hungry used car salesman, these three women show some ingenuity, self-confidence and a level of personal bravery to stand up and be counted.

It makes no difference if they are "Muslim" or any other Abrahamic belief system _(any other belief system - period)_.  To target them _(and maybe even slander them)_ on basis of religion is as unAmerican as it gets.  As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.

And there is an extension of the hatred towards "Jewish National Home" which is "Israel."  It is a form of religious targeting based on religious identification.  It is no different than that hatred suffered by Representatives Tlaib and Omar, only in a slightly different form.  

Just my thought...

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## saltydancin

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> I went to the *Mosaic Magazine* site to view the article; thinking there was something more.  But I found that you had captured the relevant salient points.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find it almost heartbreaking that these unsubstantiated claims about the three, recently elected, US Representative to Congress, that they have ties with terrorists or refuse to take the Oath of Office _(support and defend the Constitution --- faithfully discharge the duties of the office)_.
> 
> I doubt very much that the allegations are true.  But if they are, it says more about the constituency that voted them into office than about the women themselves.  While I don't hold much respect for the knowledge, skills, and abilities of Congress, it's members being just one step above a hungry used car salesman, these three women show some ingenuity, self-confidence and a level of personal bravery to stand up and be counted.
> 
> It makes no difference if they are "Muslim" or any other Abrahamic belief system _(any other belief system - period)_.  To target them _(and maybe even slander them)_ on basis of religion is as unAmerican as it gets.  As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> And there is an extension of the hatred towards "Jewish National Home" which is "Israel."  It is a form of religious targeting based on religious identification.  It is no different than that hatred suffered by Representatives Tlaib and Omar, only in a slightly different form.
> 
> Just my thought...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Since those crooks on Capitol Hill base one nation under God on the unsubstantiated with immaculate drug conceptions for utilizing every form of tyranny over the minds of man lynching enforcement to ensure equal justice under law only applies to insure those pedophilia business based religions of Islam & Christianity "man is God" survival of the fittest fascists as that which is only relevant.


----------



## Sixties Fan

She “unknowingly” offended Jews by saying that Israel hypnotized the world not to see its evil? Nonsense. In the Greater Middle East, from which Omar’s family hails, conspiracy theory is the coin of the realm, and much self-inflicted grief is blamed on dark Jewish magic. It’s ludicrous to think that she didn’t know what she was saying. Omar composed her offending tweet during Israel’s war with Hamas in Gaza and was, in all probability, speaking foremost to an audience that truly believes in the evils of Jewish sorcery.

We’re talking here about people who embrace a strain of superstitious anti-Semitism that sees Jews as non-human agents of the Devil. In January 2015, for example, after Islamist terror attacks rocked Paris, a Daily Beast writer interviewed some French Algerians who blamed the attacks on “magical shape-shifting Jews that were master manipulators that could be everywhere at the same time.” We’re talking about the Iranian cleric and Tehran University professor who went on television and claimed: “The Jew is very practiced in sorcery. Indeed most sorcerers are Jews.”

This is the crowd that Ilhan Omar—an American congresswoman who now serves on the House Foreign Affairs Committee—was speaking to. In their language.

The history of mystical anti-Semitism is long indeed. It predates Christendom and thrived, at times, long afterward. Martin Luther wrote that “a Jew is as full of idolatry and sorcery as nine cows have hair on their backs, that is: without number and without end.” Such notions were popular throughout Medieval Europe and survived in various forms into the modern age. The Third Reich was, in part, an occult operation. Official Nazi publications discussed phenomena such as the “Jewish evil eye.”

Omar’s talent for untruth is evident in the way she went about pretending not to be a supporter of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions movement, which advocates actions aimed at delegitimizing the existence of the world’s only Jewish state. After she was safely elected, Omar freely confessed her support for the BDS movement—a tacit acknowledgment of its controversial nature.

(full article online)

Ilhan Omar Knew What She Was Doing When Making Anti-Semitic Remarks


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> I went to the *Mosaic Magazine* site to view the article; thinking there was something more.  But I found that you had captured the relevant salient points.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find it almost heartbreaking that these unsubstantiated claims about the three, recently elected, US Representative to Congress, that they have ties with terrorists or refuse to take the Oath of Office _(support and defend the Constitution --- faithfully discharge the duties of the office)_.
> 
> I doubt very much that the allegations are true.  But if they are, it says more about the constituency that voted them into office than about the women themselves.  While I don't hold much respect for the knowledge, skills, and abilities of Congress, it's members being just one step above a hungry used car salesman, these three women show some ingenuity, self-confidence and a level of personal bravery to stand up and be counted.
> 
> It makes no difference if they are "Muslim" or any other Abrahamic belief system _(any other belief system - period)_.  To target them _(and maybe even slander them)_ on basis of religion is as unAmerican as it gets.  As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> And there is an extension of the hatred towards "Jewish National Home" which is "Israel."  It is a form of religious targeting based on religious identification.  It is no different than that hatred suffered by Representatives Tlaib and Omar, only in a slightly different form.
> 
> Just my thought...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.


I have heard them both praise our constitution.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> I went to the *Mosaic Magazine* site to view the article; thinking there was something more.  But I found that you had captured the relevant salient points.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find it almost heartbreaking that these unsubstantiated claims about the three, recently elected, US Representative to Congress, that they have ties with terrorists or refuse to take the Oath of Office _(support and defend the Constitution --- faithfully discharge the duties of the office)_.
> 
> I doubt very much that the allegations are true.  But if they are, it says more about the constituency that voted them into office than about the women themselves.  While I don't hold much respect for the knowledge, skills, and abilities of Congress, it's members being just one step above a hungry used car salesman, these three women show some ingenuity, self-confidence and a level of personal bravery to stand up and be counted.
> 
> It makes no difference if they are "Muslim" or any other Abrahamic belief system _(any other belief system - period)_.  To target them _(and maybe even slander them)_ on basis of religion is as unAmerican as it gets.  As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> And there is an extension of the hatred towards "Jewish National Home" which is "Israel."  It is a form of religious targeting based on religious identification.  It is no different than that hatred suffered by Representatives Tlaib and Omar, only in a slightly different form.
> 
> Just my thought...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard them both praise our constitution.
Click to expand...


I never heard that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> 
> I went to the *Mosaic Magazine* site to view the article; thinking there was something more.  But I found that you had captured the relevant salient points.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I find it almost heartbreaking that these unsubstantiated claims about the three, recently elected, US Representative to Congress, that they have ties with terrorists or refuse to take the Oath of Office _(support and defend the Constitution --- faithfully discharge the duties of the office)_.
> 
> I doubt very much that the allegations are true.  But if they are, it says more about the constituency that voted them into office than about the women themselves.  While I don't hold much respect for the knowledge, skills, and abilities of Congress, it's members being just one step above a hungry used car salesman, these three women show some ingenuity, self-confidence and a level of personal bravery to stand up and be counted.
> 
> It makes no difference if they are "Muslim" or any other Abrahamic belief system _(any other belief system - period)_.  To target them _(and maybe even slander them)_ on basis of religion is as unAmerican as it gets.  As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> And there is an extension of the hatred towards "Jewish National Home" which is "Israel."  It is a form of religious targeting based on religious identification.  It is no different than that hatred suffered by Representatives Tlaib and Omar, only in a slightly different form.
> 
> Just my thought...
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard them both praise our constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never heard that.
Click to expand...

Of course not. Israeli propaganda will not mention it.


----------



## Hollie

What does your unsupported comment have to do with Israeli propaganda?


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> What does your unsupported comment have to do with Israeli propaganda?



Without a doubt these Muslim congresswomen supposedly praise the US Constitution in that manner Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom of thieving US Constitution burn on a cross arsonists praised the US Constitution as a rite of religion as law of the land to thwart unsupported US &/or Israel propaganda.


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Mindful, et al,
> I went to the *Mosaic Magazine* site to view the article; thinking there was something more.  But I found that you had captured the relevant salient points.
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Makes Hatred of Israel Different from Other Political Passions?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have heard them both praise our constitution.
Click to expand...


Muslim congresswomen so religiously schizoid as the SCOTUS Christian Nation one nation under God with equal justice under law where thieving US Constitution arsonists are as significant as Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11, who in all probability were those Islam flying carpet trained hijacker Muslim terrorists.


----------



## Sixties Fan

If there were any suspicions about the rabid anti-Semitism espoused by new Michigan Democratic Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib, they can likely be put to rest now: Tlaib belongs to a group whose founder apparently shared a video stating that Jews are “satanic” and aren’t really Jewish.

As Peter Hasson of The Daily Caller reports, the Facebook group that Tlaib joined in February 2018, the “Palestinian American Congress,” frequently demonizes Jews, and its Palestinian founder, Maher Abdel-qader, raised substantial funds for Tlaib for her congressional campaign as well as organizing some of her campaign events.

Claims of Abdel-qader’s virulent anti-Semitism are buttressed by various facts: he reportedly shared on his Facebook page and on the page of the “Palestinian American Congress” an anti-Semitic video that claimed Jews aren’t really Jews and their historical claim to Israel was a fiction they created. The video also parroted the usual anti-Semitic claim that Jews control the media as well as purveyed the idea that the Holocaust was fake, stating, “Research the truth about the Holocaust, and you’ll definitely start to question what you thought you knew.”

Hasson notes, “In several other posts to the group, Abdel-qader insisted that Israeli Jews aren’t actually Jews and, in one October 2017 post, he accused Israeli settlers of training children ‘to terrorize Palestinian civilians.’”

(full article online)

Report: Dem Rep. Rashida Tlaib Belongs To Holocaust Denier Group Which Calls Jews ‘Satanic'


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> If there were any suspicions about the rabid anti-Semitism espoused by new Michigan Democratic Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib, they can likely be put to rest now: Tlaib belongs to a group whose founder apparently shared a video stating that Jews are “satanic” and aren’t really Jewish.
> 
> As Peter Hasson of The Daily Caller reports, the Facebook group that Tlaib joined in February 2018, the “Palestinian American Congress,” frequently demonizes Jews, and its Palestinian founder, Maher Abdel-qader, raised substantial funds for Tlaib for her congressional campaign as well as organizing some of her campaign events.
> 
> Claims of Abdel-qader’s virulent anti-Semitism are buttressed by various facts: he reportedly shared on his Facebook page and on the page of the “Palestinian American Congress” an anti-Semitic video that claimed Jews aren’t really Jews and their historical claim to Israel was a fiction they created. The video also parroted the usual anti-Semitic claim that Jews control the media as well as purveyed the idea that the Holocaust was fake, stating, “Research the truth about the Holocaust, and you’ll definitely start to question what you thought you knew.”
> 
> Hasson notes, “In several other posts to the group, Abdel-qader insisted that Israeli Jews aren’t actually Jews and, in one October 2017 post, he accused Israeli settlers of training children ‘to terrorize Palestinian civilians.’”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Report: Dem Rep. Rashida Tlaib Belongs To Holocaust Denier Group Which Calls Jews ‘Satanic'



Great satanic pseudo science & certainly why one nation under God with equal justice under law doesn't exist as obviously in this Christian Nation of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists & it's supreme swastika up Uranus court one nation under God with equal justice under law does not include no common sense avoidance - acceptance communism of Christianity that claims to pre-date God, also according to the Koran; to understand the significance of Christ revelation in being far better suicidal pedophiles for existing before God in running a pedophilia business superior to Mohammed's homicidal sociopsychopathilogcal Islam compulsive - obsessive human farming must be so super ego satisfying beyond the pleasure principle for Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality lynching enforcement IQ's.


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> If there were any suspicions about the rabid anti-Semitism espoused by new Michigan Democratic Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib, they can likely be put to rest now: Tlaib belongs to a group whose founder apparently shared a video stating that Jews are “satanic” and aren’t really Jewish.
> Hasson notes, “In several other posts to the group, Abdel-qader insisted that Israeli Jews aren’t actually Jews and, in one October 2017 post, he accused Israeli settlers of training children ‘to terrorize Palestinian civilians.’”
> (full article online)
> Report: Dem Rep. Rashida Tlaib Belongs To Holocaust Denier Group Which Calls Jews ‘Satanic'



How some 45 years later these crooks on Capitol Hill in Nazington, Drug Conceptions USA with it's supreme swastika up Uranus court of immaculate drug conceptions Islamidiotocracy follow in Rehnquist's goosesteps for survival of the fittest fascist pedophiles with pseudo science based on 'satanic' with jihad is Neanderthal; but suicidal super egos of a sociopsychopathilogical Christiananality pedophilia business in "man is God" homicidal lynching enforcement beyond the pleasure principle demagoguery is still standard centuries later.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ She has not been to Israel, she has not been to Iran, but......]

In New Interview, Congresswoman Ilhan Omar, Who Has Faced Antisemitism Allegations, Compares Israel to Iran


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> [ She has not been to Israel, she has not been to Iran, but......]
> 
> In New Interview, Congresswoman Ilhan Omar, Who Has Faced Antisemitism Allegations, Compares Israel to Iran



Only in Israel they don't behead as in Iran, but following in that US representative Christian Nation supreme swastika up Uranus courts only Islam pedophilia business of Arab cultural mythology against the eternal enemy of Allah with Muhammad end of days prophecy based on pseudo science & Christian pedophilia business where these super ego Catholic pedophiles think they are the body & soul of an Islam fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception have standing for every form of tyranny over the minds of man.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> [ She has not been to Israel, she has not been to Iran, but......]
> 
> In New Interview, Congresswoman Ilhan Omar, Who Has Faced Antisemitism Allegations, Compares Israel to Iran


----------



## Hollie

Sixties Fan said:


> [ She has not been to Israel, she has not been to Iran, but......]
> 
> In New Interview, Congresswoman Ilhan Omar, Who Has Faced Antisemitism Allegations, Compares Israel to Iran



She is meeting every expectation of being capable of nothing.


----------



## Hollie

How nice that she's taking her role in Congress seriously.



Rep. Omar Continues Anti-Israel Tirade, Compares It To Jim Crow South


----------



## Sixties Fan

There are 43 countries with official state religions, and another 40 that give one religion preferential treatment over other faiths. Of the former group, 27 countries enshrine Islam as their state faith, and 13 do the same for Christianity—including nine countries in Europe. Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) does not seem to have a problem with any of them; one would be hard-pressed to recall a single word of criticism. But she does have a problem—a big one—with the world's only Jewish state—a tiny country, home to just under nine million people—recognizing itself as, well, the Jewish state. Why the double standard? Maybe it's not the obvious.

Omar's most recent public criticism of Israel came during an interview on Yahoo News' "Through Her Eyes" on Tuesday. After Omar lamented how the United States strongly supports Israel and has a policy that "makes" Jerusalem "superior" to the Palestinians, whatever that means, host Zainab Salbi pressed her to provide specifics. Omar pointed to Israel's Jewish nation-state law, which was passed last year and affirms that Israel is the "nation-state of the Jewish people, in which it fulfills its natural, religious, and historic right to self-determination."

"When I see Israel institute a law that recognizes it as a Jewish state and does not recognize the other religions that are living in it, and we still uphold it as a democracy in the Middle East, I almost chuckle," Omar said. "If we see that in any other society, we would criticize it. We would call it out. We do that to Iran. We do that to any other place that sort of upholds its religion."

Perhaps Omar can provide examples of her colleagues in Congress "calling out" Christian countries in Europe for affirming the prominence of Christianity or, more controversially, doing the same for Muslim countries in Africa and the Middle East—such as her native Somalia—that define Islam as their state religion. Has she ever questioned whether Denmark is still a democracy because its constitution recognizes the Lutheran church as the state religion? Has she ever called out Jordan for establishing Islam as the religion of the state? It's not even worth going into Omar's asinine attempt to compare Israel, a true democracy, to Iran, an Islamist theocracy that abuses minorities.

(full article online)

Singling Out the Jewish State


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


> There are 43 countries with official state religions, and another 40 that give one religion preferential treatment over other faiths. Of the former group, 27 countries enshrine Islam as their state faith, and 13 do the same for Christianity—including nine countries in Europe. Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) does not seem to have a problem with any of them; one would be hard-pressed to recall a single word of criticism. But she does have a problem—a big one—with the world's only Jewish state—a tiny country, home to just under nine million people—recognizing itself as, well, the Jewish state. Why the double standard? Maybe it's not the obvious.
> 
> Omar's most recent public criticism of Israel came during an interview on Yahoo News' "Through Her Eyes" on Tuesday. After Omar lamented how the United States strongly supports Israel and has a policy that "makes" Jerusalem "superior" to the Palestinians, whatever that means, host Zainab Salbi pressed her to provide specifics. Omar pointed to Israel's Jewish nation-state law, which was passed last year and affirms that Israel is the "nation-state of the Jewish people, in which it fulfills its natural, religious, and historic right to self-determination."
> 
> "When I see Israel institute a law that recognizes it as a Jewish state and does not recognize the other religions that are living in it, and we still uphold it as a democracy in the Middle East, I almost chuckle," Omar said. "If we see that in any other society, we would criticize it. We would call it out. We do that to Iran. We do that to any other place that sort of upholds its religion."
> 
> Perhaps Omar can provide examples of her colleagues in Congress "calling out" Christian countries in Europe for affirming the prominence of Christianity or, more controversially, doing the same for Muslim countries in Africa and the Middle East—such as her native Somalia—that define Islam as their state religion. Has she ever questioned whether Denmark is still a democracy because its constitution recognizes the Lutheran church as the state religion? Has she ever called out Jordan for establishing Islam as the religion of the state? It's not even worth going into Omar's asinine attempt to compare Israel, a true democracy, to Iran, an Islamist theocracy that abuses minorities.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Singling Out the Jewish State


 
Just gives Israel one more reason for no “ Right of Return “ Their goal is the destruction of the Jewish state


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> How nice that she's taking her role in Congress seriously.
> 
> Rep. Omar Continues Anti-Israel Tirade, Compares It To Jim Crow South



More empty debt from values & resources of Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophilia business running the US where one nation under God is emptier from all it's thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists national religion; which of course is about as far as some equal justice under "man is God" phenomenon interpretation of war in the heavens will ever achieve & attain.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Watch: Muslim Cleric Urges US Congress to Block Islamist Anti-Semitism in the Ranks


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Watch: Muslim Cleric Urges US Congress to Block Islamist Anti-Semitism in the Ranks



Seeing the change in those Islamist Anti-semites for being called out as little more than a pedophilia business as US Christians have gone to such extremes to prove for decades.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar Immediately Walks Away From CNN Reporter When Asked Why She Supports BDS


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Omar Immediately Walks Away From CNN Reporter When Asked Why She Supports BDS



Well obviously SCOTUS one nation under God with equal justice under law federal perjury comes from yet another ChristHitler Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of the national religion.​


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Omar Immediately Walks Away From CNN Reporter When Asked Why She Supports BDS



This megalomaniacal Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality lynching enforcement of Catholic Church "man is God" pedophile immigrants practicing third world medicine on US Americans just as SCOTUS immaculate drug conceptions medicine for all it's no equal justice under law thieving US Constitution arsonists as an insurmountable obstacle is more survival of the fittest fascists Star Bellied Sneeches with Stars Upon Thars office runnings.  ​


----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2017, a state representative in Minnesota introduced a bill that would allow insurance companies to limit payments to beneficiaries if the insured’s death occurs directly or indirectly because of “furtherance of terrorism.”

The bill passed 127-2.

One person voted against it because he thought there was a loophole that could cause insurance companies to not pay for legitimate claims.

The other person was Ilhan Omar, new member of Congress.

Omar literally wanted terrorist families to be paid by life insurance companies if they get killed by police after their attacks.

(full article online)

The time  Rep. Ilhan Omar literally voted FOR supporting terrorism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Her seeming implication that McCarthy was attacking her at the behest of the pro-Israel lobby was made clear with her subsequent response to a tweet by Batya Ungar-Sargon, an editor at The Forward, who tweeted, “Would love to know who @IlhanMN thinks is paying American politicians to be pro-Israel, though I think I can guess.”

“AIPAC!” Omar replied.

The American Israel Public Affairs Committee does not contribute to politicians, although its donors give money to political campaigns, in the same way that an array of activists backing distinct interests across the political spectrum have for decades donated to campaigns. Omar raised over $1 million for her freshman campaign last year, including from unions and from Emily’s List, a group that seeks increased participation by women in politics.

“We are proud that we are engaged in the democratic process to strengthen the U.S.-Israel relationship,” it said in a statement. “Our bipartisan efforts are reflective of American values and interests. We will not be deterred in any way by ill-informed and illegitimate attacks on this important work.”

Omar’s remarks drew immediate rebukes, including from Chelsea Clinton, the daughter of former president Bill Clinton and 2016 Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton. “We should expect all elected officials, regardless of party, and all public figures to not traffic in anti-Semitism,” Clinton said.

Clinton and Omar later agreed to speak on the telephone on Monday.

(full article online)

Chelsea Clinton slams Ilhan Omar for peddling anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Democrats admonish lawmaker Omar as outcry over AIPAC money comment grows


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Democrats admonish lawmaker Omar as outcry over AIPAC money comment grows



Ahrimanic and Luciferic spirits wage continuous war with each other over possession of humans. Luciferic spirits don’t want us to become highly self-aware and self-determined. They want us to become morally extreme and dogmatic to the point of losing all other sense of personal destiny and purpose and be more like dreaming angelic automatons instead of physically endowed earthlings.
Ahrimanic spirits wage war with Yahweh and want to dispossess him, a moon spirit who supports incarnation of humans, regulation of natural instincts, and reproduction.

These metaphysical cosmological glitches in Ahrimanic & Luciferic wars over human possession in this Christian Nation Christiananality pedophilia business since it's 1976 Bicentennial bipolar schizophrenia immaculate drug conceptions of being both Ahrimanic & Luciferic instead of American from an Islam fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception has yielded a standard survival of the fittest fascists where Christianity, being both Ahrimanic & Luciferic in some pedophilia slave trade created Islamidiotocracy thru 9/11 for it's second coming.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Democrats admonish lawmaker Omar as outcry over AIPAC money comment grows


The truth is anti Semitic.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats admonish lawmaker Omar as outcry over AIPAC money comment grows
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is anti Semitic.
Click to expand...


What “Twoof” are you promoting?


----------



## Sixties Fan

When is an apology not an apology? (Eldertoons) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats admonish lawmaker Omar as outcry over AIPAC money comment grows
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is anti Semitic.
Click to expand...

So Your answer is more antisemitism,
do they run a contest to come up with the most banal way to insult Jews?


----------



## TrueTT

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats admonish lawmaker Omar as outcry over AIPAC money comment grows
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is anti Semitic.
Click to expand...


Truth is that Islam is a malevolent cult of evil afflicting the minds of 1.5 billion people around the world, and that Israel is the eternal homeland of the Jewish people.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’
Click to expand...


You need to get your head out of the sand it is in the Muslim doctrine.


----------



## saltydancin

TrueTT said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats admonish lawmaker Omar as outcry over AIPAC money comment grows
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Truth is that Islam is a malevolent cult of evil afflicting the minds of 1.5 billion people around the world, and that Israel is the eternal homeland of the Jewish people.
Click to expand...


So you want to be in that Christiananality pedophile business bipolar schizoid realm of Lucifer-Satan survival of the fittest fascists according to Islam being Allah & all else is the amoral evil......


----------



## TrueTT

AzogtheDefiler said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to get your head out of the sand it is in the Muslim doctrine.
Click to expand...


More specifically- Koranic injunctions regarding “driving the disbelievers out of where they drove you out”, “the final hour on the day of judgment will not come to be until the Muslims fight the Jews.....”

The second one of course being then infamous Sahih ahadith.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | I’m Black And Jewish. Ilhan Omar’s Tweet - And The Backlash - Are Tearing Me Apart


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Islamic poison attracts Christian poison ]

Ex-Klansman David Duke backs Ilhan Omar in anti-Semitism scandal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Arab countries also outspend the Israel lobby.

AIPAC is influential, no doubt. However, the emphasis on AIPAC plays on antisemitic stereotypes of Jewish money, Jewish influence and a Jewish agenda that is at odds with what is best for America.

It doesn't get more antisemitic than that.

The people who are trying to excuse Omar as somehow ignorant of this, as well as those who are pretending that she somehow is only exposing the general influence of money in politics, are being disingenuous. The Israel lobby is not at or near the top of any metric in spending or influence among all the lobbies in Washington.

Choosing to only highlight AIPAC as the source of all Washington corruption is antisemitic. Ignoring that this is what Omar did, or pretending that she understands this now when she tries to pretend that she just randomly chose AIPAC as her example, is enabling and excusing antisemitism.


(full article online)

The hypocrisy over Ilhan Omar continues (update) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

The description of that state makes it pretty clear that most Jews would be forced to leave.

 This can only be achieved by establishing One Democratic State of Palestine for its indigenous people, the refugees who we were forced out of the country and its current citizens. This is the key to a ‘fair and permanent solution of conflict’ in the region, and to a ‘just solution’ for the Palestinian cause. Failing this, war and mutual destruction will continue.They say they have no problems with Jews, which means they would allow any Jews who were there in 1917 or 1880 or something like that to stay, but anyone else who arrived after the Zionist movement began would not be welcome.

In other words - ethnic cleansing of Jews.

Someone may want to ask Tlaib if she supports the goals of the Free Palestine Movement and the Palestine Liberation Movement, and if her vision of a one-state solutionlooks like this one.

As of this writing, only eight people signed up for this vision, but it is in fact very close to what Palestinian Arabs say they want their own final solution to be, and "two states" are just a stage in the way to a single Palestinian state where Jews are only tolerated as a tiny minority with no political rights.

(full article online)

"Free Palestine Movement" calls to expel all "non-indigenous Jews" from Israel. Does Rashida Tlaib agree? ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

HonestReporting Invites Congresswoman Ilhan Omar to Israel |


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Islamic poison attracts Christian poison ]
> 
> Ex-Klansman David Duke backs Ilhan Omar in anti-Semitism scandal



 Maybe Islamic not native born in the USA IIhan Omar serving in the Christian Nation Congress getting Christians to attack Jews in the name of Allah as that Christian second coming thru Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom Bicentennial plan to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists Reichquest & those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act will be another scandal of ….
*Congress, you gave a Muslim a cookie. So did you, London, France, Greece and Germany!*


----------



## jillian

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


As do the trumpscum who said “Jews will not replace us” while marching with torches and guns


----------



## jillian

saltydancin said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Islamic poison attracts Christian poison ]
> 
> Ex-Klansman David Duke backs Ilhan Omar in anti-Semitism scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Islamic not native born in the USA IIhan Omar serving in the Christian Nation Congress getting Christians to attack Jews in the name of Allah as that Christian second coming thru Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom Bicentennial plan to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists Reichquest & those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act will be another scandal of ….
> *Congress, you gave a Muslim a cookie. So did you, London, France, Greece and Germany!*
Click to expand...

What are you blathering about psycho?


----------



## Sixties Fan

jillian said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Islamic poison attracts Christian poison ]
> 
> Ex-Klansman David Duke backs Ilhan Omar in anti-Semitism scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Islamic not native born in the USA IIhan Omar serving in the Christian Nation Congress getting Christians to attack Jews in the name of Allah as that Christian second coming thru Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom Bicentennial plan to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists Reichquest & those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act will be another scandal of ….
> *Congress, you gave a Muslim a cookie. So did you, London, France, Greece and Germany!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you blathering about psycho?
Click to expand...

That is exactly what this person is. A Psycho.

Let it stay in its room


----------



## mudwhistle

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


Didn't she marry her brother???
I'm sure she'll go to see Allah in Hell when she goes to that big Jihad in the sky.


----------



## saltydancin

jillian said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Islamic poison attracts Christian poison ]
> 
> Ex-Klansman David Duke backs Ilhan Omar in anti-Semitism scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Islamic not native born in the USA IIhan Omar serving in the Christian Nation Congress getting Christians to attack Jews in the name of Allah as that Christian second coming thru Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom Bicentennial plan to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists Reichquest & those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act will be another scandal of ….
> *Congress, you gave a Muslim a cookie. So did you, London, France, Greece and Germany!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you blathering about psycho?
Click to expand...


This will probably get that suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathic human farming pedophilia super ego in a blather: 
*This is an interesting analysis. 
If you give a Muslim a cookie, he'll complain that it isn't halal and demand that you provide one that is.
If you give a Muslim a Halal cookie, he'll demand that you give him a job so he can buy his own cookies.
If you give a Muslim a job, he'll demand you give him time out to pray.
If you give a Muslim time out to pray, he'll demand that you respect his prophet.
If you show respect for his prophet, a Muslim will demand that you stop singing your National Anthem.
If you stop singing your National Anthem, a Muslim will demand that you elect him to Congress.
If you elect a Muslim to Congress, he'll demand that we change our Constitution, so we are no longer allowed to speak freely or have guns or worship the god of our choice (or not any god at all).
If we change the Constitution to what a Muslim demands, he will demand that Sharia Law be followed by everyone in the land.
If Sharia is followed by everyone in the land, then Muslims will be permitted by law to execute anyone who disagrees with them or does not dress like them or does not worship Allah.
Congress, you gave a Muslim a cookie. So did you, London, France, Greece and Germany!
Already the newly elected congressional woman from Michigan is criticizing Pence for his Christian values and beliefs.
It's just starting.*


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Islamic poison attracts Christian poison ]
> 
> Ex-Klansman David Duke backs Ilhan Omar in anti-Semitism scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Islamic not native born in the USA IIhan Omar serving in the Christian Nation Congress getting Christians to attack Jews in the name of Allah as that Christian second coming thru Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom Bicentennial plan to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists Reichquest & those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act will be another scandal of ….
> *Congress, you gave a Muslim a cookie. So did you, London, France, Greece and Germany!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you blathering about psycho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what this person is. A Psycho.
> 
> Let it stay in its room
Click to expand...


Seems this Islam cross conditioned way beyond therapy schizoid Christian of whether being Lucifer or Satan is better standing can't fight it's way out of it's paper bag


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> HonestReporting Invites Congresswoman Ilhan Omar to Israel |


Does this propaganda tour go to the West Bank and Gaza? Maybe some refugee camps?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> HonestReporting Invites Congresswoman Ilhan Omar to Israel |
> 
> 
> 
> Does this propaganda tour go to the West Bank and Gaza? Maybe some refugee camps?
Click to expand...


She might prefer to be with the islamic terrorists in Gaza where her seething Joooooo hatreds will find a willing audience.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> HonestReporting Invites Congresswoman Ilhan Omar to Israel |
> 
> 
> 
> Does this propaganda tour go to the West Bank and Gaza? Maybe some refugee camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might prefer to be with the islamic terrorists in Gaza where her seething Joooooo hatreds will find a willing audience.
Click to expand...

Is deflection all you got?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> HonestReporting Invites Congresswoman Ilhan Omar to Israel |
> 
> 
> 
> Does this propaganda tour go to the West Bank and Gaza? Maybe some refugee camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might prefer to be with the islamic terrorists in Gaza where her seething Joooooo hatreds will find a willing audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
Click to expand...


Your usual slogans. That's all you've got.


----------



## Sixties Fan

An open letter to Ilhan Omar, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Rashida Tlaib


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Semitic Congresswoman Defames Jewish-American Hero


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> An open letter to Ilhan Omar, Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and Rashida Tlaib



_Here’s a first issue for you to tackle: Help end the incitement we bankroll that can lead one human to commit such unspeakable acts on another human, and that gets other humans not just to excuse it but cheer it, incentivizing others to follow with pay-to-slay bloodlust._
_
_
That is an excellent place to start.


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ Islamic poison attracts Christian poison ]
> 
> Ex-Klansman David Duke backs Ilhan Omar in anti-Semitism scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Islamic not native born in the USA IIhan Omar serving in the Christian Nation Congress getting Christians to attack Jews in the name of Allah as that Christian second coming thru Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom Bicentennial plan to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel, Rehnquist's thieving US Constitution arsonists Reichquest & those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act will be another scandal of ….
> *Congress, you gave a Muslim a cookie. So did you, London, France, Greece and Germany!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you blathering about psycho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is exactly what this person is. A Psycho.
> 
> Let it stay in its room
Click to expand...


Polly want a cracker to get back in Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom cage as if Islam hasn't had US Christianity eliminating US Constitutions, old glorys & old testaments in more than 24 separate incidents for years & for years after these Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophile mentalities Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate, due to not accomplishing nuke Temple Mount for 9/11 are still putting on a patriot act.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Anti-Semitic Congresswoman Defames Jewish-American Hero


He should be in prison.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitic Congresswoman Defames Jewish-American Hero
> 
> 
> 
> He should be in prison.
Click to expand...


Maybe a PressTV produced YouTube video to a’splain yourself?


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitic Congresswoman Defames Jewish-American Hero
> 
> 
> 
> He should be in prison.
Click to expand...


Maybe y'all join Ilhan Omar training to ride on the coattails of those Islam flying carpets which ended up as 9/11 hijacking terrorists to martyrdom .


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-Semitic Congresswoman Defames Jewish-American Hero
> 
> 
> 
> He should be in prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a PressTV produced YouTube video to a’splain yourself?
Click to expand...


Another disgruntled Islam-Vulcan mind-meld failure at having cross conditioned way beyond therapy Christians fight wars against Jews where the Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophilia business is losing it's slave trade.


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> HonestReporting Invites Congresswoman Ilhan Omar to Israel |
> 
> 
> 
> Does this propaganda tour go to the West Bank and Gaza? Maybe some refugee camps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She might prefer to be with the islamic terrorists in Gaza where her seething Joooooo hatreds will find a willing audience.
Click to expand...


So yet another princess self anointed national religion Islamo-Nazi security of this Christian Nation supreme swastika up Uranus court one nation under God with equal justice under law federal perjury lynching enforcement super egos cross conditioned way beyond therapy Islamidiotocracy fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of waging Muslims war against Jews hasn't changed over the centuries, including this 21st century one.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Now that she has attacked Elliot Abrams, I wonder where Representative Ilhan Omar stands on the issue of FGM given that she is a Somali-American and the practice is pandemic among Somalis. No one has asked her about it publicly. I am asking her here.

(full article online)

The two-faced women who hate Israel - and Jews


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Now that she has attacked Elliot Abrams, I wonder where Representative Ilhan Omar stands on the issue of FGM given that she is a Somali-American and the practice is pandemic among Somalis. No one has asked her about it publicly. I am asking her here.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The two-faced women who hate Israel - and Jews



Obvious that forced genital mutilation of Israel & Jews is in her upbringing, even if derived from Somalis practicing it for a subconscious yet misdirected anger in suicidal pedophile homicidal super egos as those crooks on Capitol Hill genocide for beyond the pleasure principle satisfaction.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Home


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-support-for-israel/?utm_term=.1587daa26dfb


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

All About the Benjamins: Omar Advances Interests of Iranian Donors


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism





Fred C Dobbs said:


> Interesting article here as well.   https://alphanewsmn.com/ilhan-omar-grifting-for-cair-hating-on-america-while-violating-house-ethics-rule





Fred C Dobbs said:


> As if Muslims having Christians wage wars against Jews, Israel & one nation under God isn't all about the Benjamins with Islam's fabricated misnomer of an immaculate conception for their master race where Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom of West Nazi Germany Virginia thieving US Constitution, old glory, old testament arsonists & the burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate have left big goosesteps for Ilhan Omar to fill.


​


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-support-for-israel/?utm_term=.1587daa26dfb



Unfortunately this Christian Nation SCOTUS had Rehnquist's medieval if not Neanderthal immaculate drug conceptions to further Christian Crusades of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists on behalf of Islam jihad war on Israel, Jews & one nation under God for the Bicentennial & that Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of those burning Bush's 9/11 second coming patriot act along with Byrd's West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate fiefdom for the Nazington, D.C. crooks on Capitol Hill survival of the fittest fascists Islamidiotocracy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism


Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.

It is losing its meaning.


----------



## fncceo

saltydancin said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-support-for-israel/?utm_term=.1587daa26dfb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this Christian Nation SCOTUS had Rehnquist's medieval if not Neanderthal immaculate drug conceptions to further Christian Crusades of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists on behalf of Islam jihad war on Israel, Jews & one nation under God for the Bicentennial & that Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of those burning Bush's 9/11 second coming patriot act along with Byrd's West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate fiefdom for the Nazington, D.C. crooks on Capitol Hill survival of the fittest fascists Islamidiotocracy.
Click to expand...


Your program failed the Turing Test.

Keep trying.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
Click to expand...


Which is........?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is........?
Click to expand...

The anti Semite card used to be the ace of trump. Now it is just pffft.


----------



## Taz

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
Click to expand...

You're an anti-Semite, that's plain for everyone to see.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Semite card used to be the ace of trump. Now it is just pffft.
Click to expand...


As clear as mud.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Taz said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an anti-Semite, that's plain for everyone to see.
Click to expand...

Pffft!


----------



## Taz

P F Tinmore said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an anti-Semite, that's plain for everyone to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft!
Click to expand...

Were you trying to write your name?


----------



## dannyboys

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you want to sidestep around is the nonsensical “right of return”. That concept is an insidious attempt to suggest that falsely labeled “refugees”; hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Moslems who are UNRWA welfare fraud recipients who are not refugees at all. Israel has no responsibility to assume the political, economic and social burden of waves of people whose politico-religious ideology centers around insensate Jew hatreds.
Click to expand...

'Right of Return' is a code phrase for getting so many Muslims into Israel that eventually the Muslims take over the government.
Any ten year old knows this fact!


----------



## Yarddog

dannyboys said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you want to sidestep around is the nonsensical “right of return”. That concept is an insidious attempt to suggest that falsely labeled “refugees”; hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Moslems who are UNRWA welfare fraud recipients who are not refugees at all. Israel has no responsibility to assume the political, economic and social burden of waves of people whose politico-religious ideology centers around insensate Jew hatreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Right of Return' is a code phrase for getting so many Muslims into Israel that eventually the Muslims take over the government.
> Any ten year old knows this fact!
Click to expand...



Right of return would be the national equivalent of going for a bike ride across Iraq to prove the goodness of humanity


----------



## Yarddog

Arabs already have the entire M.E. why does it burn them so much that there is a tiny area that they have not completely dominated? they threw out or subjugated all the jews and christians everywhere else they have controlled.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yarddog said:


> Arabs already have the entire M.E. why does it burn them so much that there is a tiny area that they have not completely dominated? they threw out or subjugated all the jews and christians everywhere else they have controlled.


They hate it that they have been humiliated and that they feel that they lost their honor by losing so many war to the Jews, whom they call pigs and monkeys, and have not been able to destroy Israel so far.

They try to follow Mohammad's success in his defeating the Jewish Tribe in Arabia.

Lie, lie, and then win over them.


----------



## saltydancin

fncceo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-support-for-israel/?utm_term=.1587daa26dfb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this Christian Nation SCOTUS had Rehnquist's medieval if not Neanderthal immaculate drug conceptions to further Christian Crusades of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists on behalf of Islam jihad war on Israel, Jews & one nation under God for the Bicentennial & that Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of those burning Bush's 9/11 second coming patriot act along with Byrd's West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate fiefdom for the Nazington, D.C. crooks on Capitol Hill survival of the fittest fascists Islamidiotocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program failed the Turing Test.
> 
> Keep trying.
Click to expand...


Which is that you're unable to distinguish SCOTUS one nation under God with equal justice under law Christian Nation national religion of immaculate drug conceptions to attain an Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentalities super egos in suicidal sociopsycholpathilogical human farming thru homicidal survival of the fittest fascists "man is God" techniques.


----------



## fncceo

saltydancin said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-support-for-israel/?utm_term=.1587daa26dfb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this Christian Nation SCOTUS had Rehnquist's medieval if not Neanderthal immaculate drug conceptions to further Christian Crusades of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists on behalf of Islam jihad war on Israel, Jews & one nation under God for the Bicentennial & that Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of those burning Bush's 9/11 second coming patriot act along with Byrd's West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate fiefdom for the Nazington, D.C. crooks on Capitol Hill survival of the fittest fascists Islamidiotocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program failed the Turing Test.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is that you're unable to distinguish SCOTUS one nation under God with equal justice under law Christian Nation national religion of immaculate drug conceptions to attain an Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentalities super egos in suicidal sociopsycholpathilogical human farming thru homicidal survival of the fittest fascists "man is God" techniques.
Click to expand...


No, I'm unable to distinguish your word salad from a coherent paragraph.  Syntax exists for a reason, use it.


----------



## saltydancin

fncceo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-support-for-israel/?utm_term=.1587daa26dfb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this Christian Nation SCOTUS had Rehnquist's medieval if not Neanderthal immaculate drug conceptions to further Christian Crusades of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists on behalf of Islam jihad war on Israel, Jews & one nation under God for the Bicentennial & that Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of those burning Bush's 9/11 second coming patriot act along with Byrd's West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate fiefdom for the Nazington, D.C. crooks on Capitol Hill survival of the fittest fascists Islamidiotocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program failed the Turing Test.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is that you're unable to distinguish SCOTUS one nation under God with equal justice under law Christian Nation national religion of immaculate drug conceptions to attain an Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentalities super egos in suicidal sociopsycholpathilogical human farming thru homicidal survival of the fittest fascists "man is God" techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm unable to distinguish your word salad from a coherent paragraph.  Syntax exists for a reason, use it.
Click to expand...


How fortunate your super ego Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality cognitive dissonance is nearly as Chief Justice Rehnquist as it gets in one nation under God.


----------



## fncceo

saltydancin said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...an-support-for-israel/?utm_term=.1587daa26dfb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this Christian Nation SCOTUS had Rehnquist's medieval if not Neanderthal immaculate drug conceptions to further Christian Crusades of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists on behalf of Islam jihad war on Israel, Jews & one nation under God for the Bicentennial & that Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of those burning Bush's 9/11 second coming patriot act along with Byrd's West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate fiefdom for the Nazington, D.C. crooks on Capitol Hill survival of the fittest fascists Islamidiotocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your program failed the Turing Test.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is that you're unable to distinguish SCOTUS one nation under God with equal justice under law Christian Nation national religion of immaculate drug conceptions to attain an Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentalities super egos in suicidal sociopsycholpathilogical human farming thru homicidal survival of the fittest fascists "man is God" techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm unable to distinguish your word salad from a coherent paragraph.  Syntax exists for a reason, use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fortunate your super ego Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality cognitive dissonance is nearly as Chief Justice Rehnquist as it gets in one nation under God.
Click to expand...


Kerouac did it better ...

“_The brown hills led off towards Nevada; to the South was my legendary Hollywood; to the North the mysterious Shasta country. Down below was everything: the barracks where we stole our tiny box of condiments, where Dostioffski’s tiny face had glared at us […]”_ from On the Road


----------



## saltydancin

fncceo said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this Christian Nation SCOTUS had Rehnquist's medieval if not Neanderthal immaculate drug conceptions to further Christian Crusades of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists on behalf of Islam jihad war on Israel, Jews & one nation under God for the Bicentennial & that Christiananality pedophilia business mentality of those burning Bush's 9/11 second coming patriot act along with Byrd's West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate fiefdom for the Nazington, D.C. crooks on Capitol Hill survival of the fittest fascists Islamidiotocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your program failed the Turing Test.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is that you're unable to distinguish SCOTUS one nation under God with equal justice under law Christian Nation national religion of immaculate drug conceptions to attain an Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentalities super egos in suicidal sociopsycholpathilogical human farming thru homicidal survival of the fittest fascists "man is God" techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm unable to distinguish your word salad from a coherent paragraph.  Syntax exists for a reason, use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fortunate your super ego Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality cognitive dissonance is nearly as Chief Justice Rehnquist as it gets in one nation under God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kerouac did it better ...
> 
> “_The brown hills led off towards Nevada; to the South was my legendary Hollywood; to the North the mysterious Shasta country. Down below was everything: the barracks where we stole our tiny box of condiments, where Dostioffski’s tiny face had glared at us […]”_ from On the Road
Click to expand...


Read Kerouac Big Sur landscapes in college back in the 70's since Rehnquist had so many thieving US Constitution arsonists of national religion lynching enforcement with immaculate drug conceptions, but then again where else would this Christian Nation be without it's Rosenberg sin tax as a Washington, D.C. born American to one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants of the greatest generation that saved the world, also born in Washington,D.C. could reasonably expect something better than a supreme swastika up Uranus court of drugs to protect & serve thieving old glory & old testament arsonists, Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 & the Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business of super ego mentalities.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

rightwinger said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the quote where they say they favor eliminating Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Congress woman removing Israel from her “ map” and renaming the Entire area “ Palestine “ isn’t favoring their destruction?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me what she has said
Click to expand...


Omar has a track record:  "Israel has hypnotized the world, may Allah awaken the people and help them see the evil doings of Israel."

She's an anti-Semite!


----------



## Mindful

“Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.” 

_The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.

With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.

On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.

Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism


----------



## Indeependent

saltydancin said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your program failed the Turing Test.
> 
> Keep trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is that you're unable to distinguish SCOTUS one nation under God with equal justice under law Christian Nation national religion of immaculate drug conceptions to attain an Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentalities super egos in suicidal sociopsycholpathilogical human farming thru homicidal survival of the fittest fascists "man is God" techniques.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm unable to distinguish your word salad from a coherent paragraph.  Syntax exists for a reason, use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fortunate your super ego Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality cognitive dissonance is nearly as Chief Justice Rehnquist as it gets in one nation under God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kerouac did it better ...
> 
> “_The brown hills led off towards Nevada; to the South was my legendary Hollywood; to the North the mysterious Shasta country. Down below was everything: the barracks where we stole our tiny box of condiments, where Dostioffski’s tiny face had glared at us […]”_ from On the Road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Kerouac Big Sur landscapes in college back in the 70's since Rehnquist had so many thieving US Constitution arsonists of national religion lynching enforcement with immaculate drug conceptions, but then again where else would this Christian Nation be without it's Rosenberg sin tax as a Washington, D.C. born American to one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants of the greatest generation that saved the world, also born in Washington,D.C. could reasonably expect something better than a supreme swastika up Uranus court of drugs to protect & serve thieving old glory & old testament arsonists, Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 & the Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business of super ego mentalities.
Click to expand...

Just out of curiousity...
What’s your native language?

P.S., I get a kick out of your posts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> “Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.”
> 
> _The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.
> 
> With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.
> 
> On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism


If it is true, is it still anti Semitism?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.”
> 
> _The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.
> 
> With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.
> 
> On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> If it is true, is it still anti Semitism?
Click to expand...

Since you’ve never been to the region, you’ll never know.


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.”
> 
> _The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.
> 
> With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.
> 
> On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> If it is true, is it still anti Semitism?
Click to expand...


Stupid question.


----------



## Indeependent

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.”
> 
> _The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.
> 
> With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.
> 
> On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> If it is true, is it still anti Semitism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.
Click to expand...

Stupid Tinmore asks stupid questions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.”
> 
> _The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.
> 
> With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.
> 
> On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> If it is true, is it still anti Semitism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.
Click to expand...

It appears that the truth is anti Semitic. How do you square that circle?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.”
> 
> _The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.
> 
> With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.
> 
> On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> If it is true, is it still anti Semitism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that the truth is anti Semitic. How do you square that circle?
Click to expand...

It appears you’re an idiot.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.”
> 
> _The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.
> 
> With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.
> 
> On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> If it is true, is it still anti Semitism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that the truth is anti Semitic. How do you square that circle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you’re an idiot.
Click to expand...

Is deflection all you got?


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Strong language,” Winston Churchill once said, “is often used by weak men and it is never used more strongly than on a weak case.”
> 
> _The Washington Post’s_ opinion pages are filled with plenty of strong language about Israel and antisemitism — and correspondingly few facts.
> 
> With growing frequency, _The Washington Post_ has published op-eds that effectively whitewash or obfuscate on antisemitism when it emanates from the left. The recent controversy over Ilhan Omar’s most recent antisemitic tweet offers several examples.
> 
> On February 10, the Democratic freshman congresswoman tweeted “It’s all about the Benjamins” to explain why some of her fellow members of Congress were condemning a previous tweet of hers that accused Israel of “hypnotizing the world.” When asked to clarify whom she was talking about, Omar replied “AIPAC!” Omar was stating that money — Jewish money — was buying the votes and opinions of her fellow members of Congress.
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> If it is true, is it still anti Semitism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears that the truth is anti Semitic. How do you square that circle?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you’re an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is deflection all you got?
Click to expand...

I’ve got you.
So when you actually going to get off your Jew Hating ass and visit the region?


----------



## fncceo

Indeependent said:


> What’s your native language?



I'm guessing ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Israel needs to wipe out the Palestinians to the very last one.  They can take Rashida Taliban and Mullah Omar along with the rest


----------



## fncceo

Tipsycatlover said:


> Israel needs to wipe out the Palestinians to the very last one.  They can take Rashida Taliban and Mullah Omar along with the rest



That isn't what Israelis do.  Israelis have from the beginning, and will continue to do so, play the role of the eternal juggler.

They will fight an implacable enemy and forgive him when he surrenders.  They will fight when they need to, dealing out just enough force to stop their enemy for the moment.  They will forgive him and prepare for inevitable next attack.

They will continue with this juggling act as many times as it takes.

If the Palestinians put down their guns, rockets, and bombs tomorrow, the first people to trade with them will be the Israelis.  They will continue to treat them as friends until they attack again.

People who don't understand that Israelis fight only when all other options are removed will probably never understand Israel.


----------



## saltydancin

Indeependent said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is that you're unable to distinguish SCOTUS one nation under God with equal justice under law Christian Nation national religion of immaculate drug conceptions to attain an Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentalities super egos in suicidal sociopsycholpathilogical human farming thru homicidal survival of the fittest fascists "man is God" techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm unable to distinguish your word salad from a coherent paragraph.  Syntax exists for a reason, use it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How fortunate your super ego Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality cognitive dissonance is nearly as Chief Justice Rehnquist as it gets in one nation under God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kerouac did it better ...
> 
> “_The brown hills led off towards Nevada; to the South was my legendary Hollywood; to the North the mysterious Shasta country. Down below was everything: the barracks where we stole our tiny box of condiments, where Dostioffski’s tiny face had glared at us […]”_ from On the Road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Kerouac Big Sur landscapes in college back in the 70's since Rehnquist had so many thieving US Constitution arsonists of national religion lynching enforcement with immaculate drug conceptions, but then again where else would this Christian Nation be without it's Rosenberg sin tax as a Washington, D.C. born American to one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants of the greatest generation that saved the world, also born in Washington,D.C. could reasonably expect something better than a supreme swastika up Uranus court of drugs to protect & serve thieving old glory & old testament arsonists, Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 & the Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business of super ego mentalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just out of curiousity...
> What’s your native language?
> 
> P.S., I get a kick out of your posts.
Click to expand...


Maybe you too could be one of the crooks on Capitol Hill like an Ilhan Omar anti-Semite congresswomen with that Islam "death to the infidels" diatribe, or the more prevalent US Christian Nation "serve the Pope or die" Christiananality pedophilia business tautology of SCOTUS "one nation under God with equal justice under law" immaculate drug conceptions in that Fuhrer's Brainwashing Inquisition tradition that no one steals & burns US Constitutions in this country.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan  Omar Has A History Of Breaking Rules On Donations of "Benjamins" ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Chiara

I don't know exactly what those congresswomen said but I think the Israeli Palestinian conflict is almost impossible to solve.
More than 70 years of hate, violence, pain from both sides are not easy to delete.
Maybe a new generation of Israelis and Palestinians (new politicians above all...) will be able to do something good in the future (in the not too near future I fear...)


----------



## Sixties Fan

Chiara said:


> I don't know exactly what those congresswomen said but I think the Israeli Palestinian conflict is almost impossible to solve.
> More than 70 years of hate, violence, pain from both sides are not easy to delete.
> Maybe a new generation of Israelis and Palestinians (new politicians above all...) will be able to do something good in the future (in the not too near future I fear...)


This thread is full of articles which deal with what either woman has said or done.  Please, feel free to read anyone of them for self information.

The Israeli-Palestinian conflict is actually a 1400 year war of Muslims against Jews.

Since the Muslims cannot give up their war against Jews and need to have the Jews only as their servants or second class citizens , then clearly any Jew being sovereign over its own recreated Nation on its ancestral land, once conquered by Muslims is not going to please the most devout and extreme Muslims, as it didn't please Al Husseini who started the riots and wars against Jews and Israel from 1920 to 1948, and after that.

Being well informed is the main key in understanding and who knows, eventually ending any conflict.


----------



## Hollie

Its nice to see that Ilhan Omar is making all the right alliances and doing her best to represent American values and American constituents. 



Ilhan Omar To Fundraise For Hamas-Linked Muslim Organization

Democratic Minnesota Rep. Ilhan Omar is scheduled to raise money in March with the Hamas-linked Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) only a week after she used an anti-Semitic trope to claim Israel has paid for GOP support.

Omar will be the keynote speaker at CAIR’s 4th Annual Valley Banquet on March 23 to discuss advancing justice and empowering Muslims, according to the organization’s invitation. Single tickets start at $55 per person and a table can cost upwards of $500.

Hassan Shibly, the chief executive director for CAIR-Florida, will also be speaking at the event. Shibly has emphatically stated that Hezbollah and Hamas are not terrorist organizations, reported Jordan Schachtel at Conservative Review.

Hussam Ayloush, the chief executive director for CAIR-LA, who is hosting the event, compared the state of Israel to the Islamic State during a speech in April. Shibley has repeatedly echoed those sentiments and spread propaganda describing U.S. armed forces as radical terrorists.


----------



## Indeependent

saltydancin said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm unable to distinguish your word salad from a coherent paragraph.  Syntax exists for a reason, use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How fortunate your super ego Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality cognitive dissonance is nearly as Chief Justice Rehnquist as it gets in one nation under God.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kerouac did it better ...
> 
> “_The brown hills led off towards Nevada; to the South was my legendary Hollywood; to the North the mysterious Shasta country. Down below was everything: the barracks where we stole our tiny box of condiments, where Dostioffski’s tiny face had glared at us […]”_ from On the Road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Kerouac Big Sur landscapes in college back in the 70's since Rehnquist had so many thieving US Constitution arsonists of national religion lynching enforcement with immaculate drug conceptions, but then again where else would this Christian Nation be without it's Rosenberg sin tax as a Washington, D.C. born American to one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants of the greatest generation that saved the world, also born in Washington,D.C. could reasonably expect something better than a supreme swastika up Uranus court of drugs to protect & serve thieving old glory & old testament arsonists, Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 & the Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business of super ego mentalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just out of curiousity...
> What’s your native language?
> 
> P.S., I get a kick out of your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you too could be one of the crooks on Capitol Hill like an Ilhan Omar anti-Semite congresswomen with that Islam "death to the infidels" diatribe, or the more prevalent US Christian Nation "serve the Pope or die" Christiananality pedophilia business tautology of SCOTUS "one nation under God with equal justice under law" immaculate drug conceptions in that Fuhrer's Brainwashing Inquisition tradition that no one steals & burns US Constitutions in this country.
Click to expand...

I could never do that; I actually have a concience.


----------



## Coyote

Yarddog said:


> Arabs already have the entire M.E. why does it burn them so much that there is a tiny area that they have not completely dominated? they threw out or subjugated all the jews and christians everywhere else they have controlled.


How dare people want to live in their homeland.  The audacity!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs already have the entire M.E. why does it burn them so much that there is a tiny area that they have not completely dominated? they threw out or subjugated all the jews and christians everywhere else they have controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare people want to live in their homeland.  The audacity!
Click to expand...

I do not understand the answer to the quote.
Could you please explain?


----------



## Yarddog

Coyote said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs already have the entire M.E. why does it burn them so much that there is a tiny area that they have not completely dominated? they threw out or subjugated all the jews and christians everywhere else they have controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare people want to live in their homeland.  The audacity!
Click to expand...



They kind of messed that up when all those Arab countries tried to wipe Israel off the map. The British Mandate created Palestine which was for the Jews... everything east of the river called Trans Jordan was partitioned for Arabs. nevertheless they were living together and Jews did and do allow Arabs to live in Israel.... it doesnt help though when suicide bombers keep killing civilians on a daily basis... which is why Israel put up walls to stop the bombings and attacks. 
I'm sure Jews that got kicked out of Yemen and Tunisia and all over the rest of the ME feel the same way.... they didnt want to give up their homes and businesses but they would have been murdered by arabs if they stayed. No one is crying for them or has because they are of the Jewish religion. Arabs want Jews out of Israel because they want Jews out of everywhere. there is no place they are allowed in their minds except for the US.. and that will change too eventually.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yarddog said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arabs already have the entire M.E. why does it burn them so much that there is a tiny area that they have not completely dominated? they threw out or subjugated all the jews and christians everywhere else they have controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> How dare people want to live in their homeland.  The audacity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They kind of messed that up when all those Arab countries tried to wipe Israel off the map. The British Mandate created Palestine which was for the Jews... everything east of the river called Trans Jordan was partitioned for Arabs. nevertheless they were living together and Jews did and do allow Arabs to live in Israel.... it doesnt help though when suicide bombers keep killing civilians on a daily basis... which is why Israel put up walls to stop the bombings and attacks.
> I'm sure Jews that got kicked out of Yemen and Tunisia and all over the rest of the ME feel the same way.... they didnt want to give up their homes and businesses but they would have been murdered by arabs if they stayed. No one is crying for them or has because they are of the Jewish religion. Arabs want Jews out of Israel because they want Jews out of everywhere. there is no place they are allowed in their minds except for the US.. and that will change too eventually.
Click to expand...

We are really getting off the topic here. And there are threads for that topic.
Let us deal only with the Palestinians who were elected to American positions.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Semite card used to be the ace of trump. Now it is just pffft.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter what You think, practice shows that the Jewish minority is a commonly targeted community. In a country where race and color are becoming widely accepted as a part of a daily political lexicon, tiny minorities usually tend to be merely the first victims of a greater social disaster. 
Most can't comprehend how it eventually will effect the majority, thinking those are "special measures" for some "unusual events of a small community", unable to see the phenomena in its context and wider perspective, therefore doomed to experience their share of the same measures when those "unusual events"  become the new norm of the society.

Now it's just armed soldiers circling neighborhoods where Jews live in Europe,
and armed guards with police units at the entrance of synagogues in the US.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Semite card used to be the ace of trump. Now it is just pffft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it's just armed soldiers circling neighborhoods where Jews live in Europe,
> and armed guards with police units at the entrance of synagogues in the US.
Click to expand...


There are police and security at our synagogue during services and special events. Electric double doors buzzing you in to the courtyard and main building.

It's been like that for years.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Semite card used to be the ace of trump. Now it is just pffft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter what You think, practice shows that the Jewish minority is a commonly targeted community. In a country where race and color are becoming widely accepted as a part of a daily political lexicon, tiny minorities usually tend to be merely the first victims of a greater social disaster.
> Most can't comprehend how it eventually will effect the majority, thinking those are "special measures" for some "unusual events of a small community", unable to see the phenomena in its context and wider perspective, therefore doomed to experience their share of the same measures when those "unusual events"  become the new norm of the society.
> 
> Now it's just armed soldiers circling neighborhoods where Jews live in Europe,
> and armed guards with police units at the entrance of synagogues in the US.
Click to expand...

They should be happy. It looks like Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Caroline Glick: Ilhan Omar & Co. Were Elected Because of Their Racism, Not In Spite of It | Breitbart


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. Omar’s Anti-Semitism is Just CAIR’s Anti-Semitism


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Yarddog*
> The British Mandate created Palestine which was for the Jews... everything east of the river called Trans Jordan was partitioned for Arabs.



An european island giving part of the Middle East to other Europeans and expecting the natives of the land to be "grateful" that the surrounding regions were not included in the "gift".

The same european island "giving" the natives of Jordan their own homeland and expecting them to be "thankful" it was not given to foreigners from another continent.

Ok, then....


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Semite card used to be the ace of trump. Now it is just pffft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter what You think, practice shows that the Jewish minority is a commonly targeted community. In a country where race and color are becoming widely accepted as a part of a daily political lexicon, tiny minorities usually tend to be merely the first victims of a greater social disaster.
> Most can't comprehend how it eventually will effect the majority, thinking those are "special measures" for some "unusual events of a small community", unable to see the phenomena in its context and wider perspective, therefore doomed to experience their share of the same measures when those "unusual events"  become the new norm of the society.
> 
> Now it's just armed soldiers circling neighborhoods where Jews live in Europe,
> and armed guards with police units at the entrance of synagogues in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be happy. It looks like Israel.
Click to expand...


But You have never seen Israel outside of a TV screen.

In spite of what You may think Israeli Jews don't feel the need to put military and police at synagogue doors. There're no guards, police or even metal detectors, that "privilege" lays only for Jews in the enlightened Europe and the free US, where according to You antisemitism is a sort of outdated urban legend.

The sad irony is You don't see how that bigotry dooms Your children to the same future.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar Defender Denies Arab and Muslim Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all throw around anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
> 
> It is losing its meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is........?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The anti Semite card used to be the ace of trump. Now it is just pffft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter what You think, practice shows that the Jewish minority is a commonly targeted community. In a country where race and color are becoming widely accepted as a part of a daily political lexicon, tiny minorities usually tend to be merely the first victims of a greater social disaster.
> Most can't comprehend how it eventually will effect the majority, thinking those are "special measures" for some "unusual events of a small community", unable to see the phenomena in its context and wider perspective, therefore doomed to experience their share of the same measures when those "unusual events"  become the new norm of the society.
> 
> Now it's just armed soldiers circling neighborhoods where Jews live in Europe,
> and armed guards with police units at the entrance of synagogues in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They should be happy. It looks like Israel.
Click to expand...


In part, yes. Israel must defend its very existence from the Islamic fascists.


----------



## saltydancin

Indeependent said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How fortunate your super ego Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business mentality cognitive dissonance is nearly as Chief Justice Rehnquist as it gets in one nation under God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerouac did it better ...
> 
> “_The brown hills led off towards Nevada; to the South was my legendary Hollywood; to the North the mysterious Shasta country. Down below was everything: the barracks where we stole our tiny box of condiments, where Dostioffski’s tiny face had glared at us […]”_ from On the Road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Kerouac Big Sur landscapes in college back in the 70's since Rehnquist had so many thieving US Constitution arsonists of national religion lynching enforcement with immaculate drug conceptions, but then again where else would this Christian Nation be without it's Rosenberg sin tax as a Washington, D.C. born American to one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants of the greatest generation that saved the world, also born in Washington,D.C. could reasonably expect something better than a supreme swastika up Uranus court of drugs to protect & serve thieving old glory & old testament arsonists, Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 & the Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business of super ego mentalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just out of curiousity...
> What’s your native language?
> 
> P.S., I get a kick out of your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you too could be one of the crooks on Capitol Hill like an Ilhan Omar anti-Semite congresswomen with that Islam "death to the infidels" diatribe, or the more prevalent US Christian Nation "serve the Pope or die" Christiananality pedophilia business tautology of SCOTUS "one nation under God with equal justice under law" immaculate drug conceptions in that Fuhrer's Brainwashing Inquisition tradition that no one steals & burns US Constitutions in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could never do that; I actually have a concience.
Click to expand...


Could rival doctors that write orders of no food or drink by mouth & then holler at the dying in celebration of Presidents Day that they must eat to get better after weeks of the wrong antibiotics leaving them to weak to eat as third world medical practices, but Ilhan Omar has probably tweaked the principle to Muslims being the religion of peace.


----------



## Indeependent

saltydancin said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerouac did it better ...
> 
> “_The brown hills led off towards Nevada; to the South was my legendary Hollywood; to the North the mysterious Shasta country. Down below was everything: the barracks where we stole our tiny box of condiments, where Dostioffski’s tiny face had glared at us […]”_ from On the Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Kerouac Big Sur landscapes in college back in the 70's since Rehnquist had so many thieving US Constitution arsonists of national religion lynching enforcement with immaculate drug conceptions, but then again where else would this Christian Nation be without it's Rosenberg sin tax as a Washington, D.C. born American to one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants of the greatest generation that saved the world, also born in Washington,D.C. could reasonably expect something better than a supreme swastika up Uranus court of drugs to protect & serve thieving old glory & old testament arsonists, Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 & the Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business of super ego mentalities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just out of curiousity...
> What’s your native language?
> 
> P.S., I get a kick out of your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you too could be one of the crooks on Capitol Hill like an Ilhan Omar anti-Semite congresswomen with that Islam "death to the infidels" diatribe, or the more prevalent US Christian Nation "serve the Pope or die" Christiananality pedophilia business tautology of SCOTUS "one nation under God with equal justice under law" immaculate drug conceptions in that Fuhrer's Brainwashing Inquisition tradition that no one steals & burns US Constitutions in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could never do that; I actually have a concience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could rival doctors that write orders of no food or drink by mouth & then holler at the dying in celebration of Presidents Day that they must eat to get better after weeks of the wrong antibiotics leaving them to weak to eat as third world medical practices, but Ilhan Omar has probably tweaked the principle to Muslims being the religion of peace.
Click to expand...

Islam is the religion of peace...as long as you submit to their religion of peace.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Caroline Glick: Ilhan Omar & Co. Were Elected Because of Their Racism, Not In Spite of It | Breitbart


Breitbart?  Seriously?  The Islamophobes accusing others of anti semitism.  Haters accusing Haters.  Too funny.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Rep. Omar’s Anti-Semitism is Just CAIR’s Anti-Semitism


Front page Mag is another Islamophobia source.  Why do you choose those?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar’s Anti-Semitism is Just CAIR’s Anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Front page Mag is another Islamophobia source.  Why do you choose those?
Click to expand...

Why do you refuse to acknowledge the facts which have been coming out from many other sources which talk and prove exactly how these two women are going to use their positions in order to attempt to undermine the United States relations with Israel?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar’s Anti-Semitism is Just CAIR’s Anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Front page Mag is another Islamophobia source.  Why do you choose those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you refuse to acknowledge the facts which have been coming out from many other sources which talk and prove exactly how these two women are going to use their positions in order to attempt to undermine the United States relations with Israel?
Click to expand...


They aren’t facts.  Using those sources is like using Electronic Intifada and insisting you acknowledge the “facts”  coming out.  Most of it is hate mongering.  It amazes me that you do not see it.  There is a lot of anti-Muslim hate mongering and conspiracy theory generated from some of the far right Jewish groups these days.


----------



## Coyote

Why is attempting to put BALANCE back into US Israeli relations “undermining”?  It isn’t.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Why is attempting to put BALANCE back into US Israeli relations “undermining”?  It isn’t.


Thank you for the endless ignorance you have chosen to show about the issue.

I pass.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is attempting to put BALANCE back into US Israeli relations “undermining”?  It isn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the endless ignorance you have chosen to show about the issue.
> 
> I pass.
Click to expand...


Thank you for an ignorant reply.  You do realize, don’t you, that Israel and the US are two different countries, yes?  With different self interests and that our interests aren’t necessarily all things Israel?  I think a more balanced perspective needs to be brought back into this relationship.


----------



## Indeependent

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar’s Anti-Semitism is Just CAIR’s Anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Front page Mag is another Islamophobia source.  Why do you choose those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you refuse to acknowledge the facts which have been coming out from many other sources which talk and prove exactly how these two women are going to use their positions in order to attempt to undermine the United States relations with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren’t facts.  Using those sources is like using Electronic Intifada and insisting you acknowledge the “facts”  coming out.  Most of it is hate mongering.  It amazes me that you do not see it.  There is a lot of anti-Muslim hate mongering and conspiracy theory generated from some of the far right Jewish groups these days.
Click to expand...

I’d love to find an objective news outlet.


----------



## Indeependent

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is attempting to put BALANCE back into US Israeli relations “undermining”?  It isn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the endless ignorance you have chosen to show about the issue.
> 
> I pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for an ignorant reply.  You do realize, don’t you, that Israel and the US are two different countries, yes?  With different self interests and that our interests aren’t necessarily all things Israel?  I think a more balanced perspective needs to be brought back into this relationship.
Click to expand...

But the US and South of our border are perfectly aligned...


----------



## Coyote

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar’s Anti-Semitism is Just CAIR’s Anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Front page Mag is another Islamophobia source.  Why do you choose those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you refuse to acknowledge the facts which have been coming out from many other sources which talk and prove exactly how these two women are going to use their positions in order to attempt to undermine the United States relations with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren’t facts.  Using those sources is like using Electronic Intifada and insisting you acknowledge the “facts”  coming out.  Most of it is hate mongering.  It amazes me that you do not see it.  There is a lot of anti-Muslim hate mongering and conspiracy theory generated from some of the far right Jewish groups these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to find an objective news outlet.
Click to expand...

There is better and there is worse.  When you keep choosing the worst it says more about your bias’s than the sources.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Democrat Identity Politics allow Jew-Haters to seep through the cracks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar Is Funded by Israel-Hating BDS Promoters and PACs


----------



## Indeependent

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar’s Anti-Semitism is Just CAIR’s Anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Front page Mag is another Islamophobia source.  Why do you choose those?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you refuse to acknowledge the facts which have been coming out from many other sources which talk and prove exactly how these two women are going to use their positions in order to attempt to undermine the United States relations with Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren’t facts.  Using those sources is like using Electronic Intifada and insisting you acknowledge the “facts”  coming out.  Most of it is hate mongering.  It amazes me that you do not see it.  There is a lot of anti-Muslim hate mongering and conspiracy theory generated from some of the far right Jewish groups these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’d love to find an objective news outlet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is better and there is worse.  When you keep choosing the worst it says more about your bias’s than the sources.
Click to expand...

Let me know when you take a vacation in Syria.
Your refusal to accept facts is astounding.
I hope you are never selected for jury duty.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism


*Ilhan Omar Was RIGHT About AIPAC*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Whitewashing Ilhan Omar’s Antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilhan Omar Was RIGHT About AIPAC*
Click to expand...


What nonsense.


----------



## Sixties Fan

FROM THE ISRAELI PRESS: On Ilhan Omar - All Jews think about is money


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> FROM THE ISRAELI PRESS: On Ilhan Omar - All Jews think about is money


And all she can think about is what she thinks Jews think about.


----------



## saltydancin

Indeependent said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE ISRAELI PRESS: On Ilhan Omar - All Jews think about is money
> 
> 
> 
> And all she can think about is what she thinks Jews think about.
Click to expand...


Could rival doctors that write orders of no food or drink by mouth & then holler at the dying as no different than US KKK churchstate national religion Christiananality pedophilia business lynching enforcement which dictates there are drugs in a synagogue under color of law of one nation under God, but super egos of Rehnquist's Reichquest of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists deems SCOTUS equal justice under law not federal perjury from all the Franklin's economic Islam totalitarianism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar & Elliott Abrams: The Left Distorts What Happened in El Salvador | National Review


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hypnotizing the World: Omar Has Ties to Radical Anti-Israel, Anti-American Group


----------



## Sixties Fan

There’s the very essence of anti-Semitism, as determined by the International Holocaust Remembrance Alliance “Working Definition of Anti-Semitism” – Accusing Jews as a people of being responsible for real or imagined wrongdoing committed by a single Jewish person or group, or even for acts committed by non-Jews.

“Let me reiterate my sincere apology for any actual hurt my words have caused,” Omar said in that phone call to liberal Jews, according to JTA, adding immediately: “I know there are a lot of people who in the last weeks have expressed support in trying to say this isn’t anti-Semitic or this shouldn’t be looked at in that way.”

Some apology.

And she was speaking to people who are—hard to believe—much worse enemies of AIPAC, which has expelled most of them from its ranks, seeing as they are enemies of Israel.

Omar, who insisted it is up to the Jewish community to define who is an anti-Semite (we did and you are one) said the in-camera call was an opportunity “for you all to directly hear from me how I feel about my actions and for us to start the process of not only healing but building a relationship and getting to the process of politicking on our viewpoints on this.”

I got the quotes from the conference call from the JTA story (Ilhan Omar apologizes to Jewish groups for hurt caused by AIPAC tweet) which reported the story with nary a hint that they understood the problem in apologizing to the folks who hate the target of your venom more than even you do. They just reported it as facts: politician slurred one group of Jews, then apologized to a totally different group, case closed.

It really is time for Nancy Pelosi and the Democratic leadership to expel this venomous viper from our party.

(full article online)

Ilhan Omar ‘Apologizes’ to AIPAC’s Leftist Enemies for Anti-Semitic Tweet


----------



## Hollie

It’s nice to see Rashida Tlaib making new friends now that she’s the lottery winner of leftist identity politics. While some of us, if in a body of government that promotes representative democracy, might choose to distance themselves from those linked to Muslim Brotherhood terrorists.

I guess Rashida Tlaib has other priorities. How nice she will be joining a Muslim Brotherhood-linked imam “who has a long history of anti-LGBT, anti-woman, and anti-Semitic remarks”. Hey, it’s a fundraiser. Let’s raise money for Islamic terrorists. 

I hope she has the good sense to attend the event in a burqa and sit in the corner while the men do business. And if Imam Omar Suleiman makes any disparaging, anti-women remarks, well Rashida, just keep your mouth shut and assume your assigned role in the wondrous Islamic social order. 







Rashida Tlaib joins extremist imam on CAIR speaking circuit

Rep. Rashida Tlaib, D-Mich., a self-proclaimed liberal progressive, will speak alongside an extremist imam at an event hosted by the Michigan chapter of the terror-tied Council on American Islamic Relations (CAIR) next month. The Hamas-connected outfit is infamously known for being labeled an unindicted co-conspirator in the largest terrorism financing case in U.S. history.

On March 17, Rep. Tlaib will join Omar Suleiman, a Muslim Brotherhood-linked imam who has a long history of anti-LGBT, anti-woman, and anti-Semitic remarks, at the fundraising event in Detroit. Tickets will cost $50 per person, or $500 to reserve a table.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar on Anti-Semitic Tweets: I Did Not Apologize for Being Anti-Semitic


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar Grins After Audience Member Celebrates 'All About the Benjamins' Tweet


----------



## Sixties Fan

Anti-Israel Democrats Defend Past Comments At Anti-Israel Restaurant


----------



## Sixties Fan

Top Four Reasons Why Rep. Ilhan Omar is Wrong about AIPAC, Israel and the Palestinians


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: ‘Jews Call Us Anti-Semitic Because We’re Muslim’


----------



## P F Tinmore




----------



## justoffal

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return



Bullshit..._*.one state ....  *_Is simply code language for elimination.

Jo


----------



## justoffal

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you want to sidestep around is the nonsensical “right of return”. That concept is an insidious attempt to suggest that falsely labeled “refugees”; hundreds of thousands of Arabs-Moslems who are UNRWA welfare fraud recipients who are not refugees at all. Israel has no responsibility to assume the political, economic and social burden of waves of people whose politico-religious ideology centers around insensate Jew hatreds.
Click to expand...


In that case right of return should become a universal international rule....All eurpoeans out of North America now!

Jo


----------



## saltydancin

justoffal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit..._*.one state ....  *_Is simply code language for elimination.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...


That's some one Muslim state jihad elimination goosestepping Israel as SCOTUS Rehnquist's Christian Nation 9/11 immaculate drug conception patriot act giving standing to Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount following in that Rosenberg tradition .


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel 
 ⁜→  et al,

OK, I guess I'm a little slow on the up-take here.  What does this mean in less cryptic language?



saltydancin said:


> That's some one Muslim state jihad elimination goosestepping Israel as SCOTUS Rehnquist's Christian Nation 9/11 immaculate drug conception patriot act giving standing to Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount following in that Rosenberg tradition .



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

"""       “So for me, I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country,” Rep. Omar exclaimed, seeming to suggest, as Tlaib had in a tweet of her own, dual loyalty among a particular group of Americans. Loud rounds of applause and shouts of affirmation punctuated the event’s heavy focus on Israel. If she was only criticizing Israel then no one would say anything about antisemitism.  """



But look what she does here: first she implies that Jews who criticize her are Islamophobic and then she says another blatantly antisemitic statement, that Jews have allegiance to Israel above the United States - and she can proudly say that to her leftist fans because she already inoculated herself by suggesting that her critics are Islamophobic!

It isn't the false accusations of antisemitism that are shutting down debate about Israel. It is false accusations of Islamophobia, and racism, and misogyny, that is shutting down Democratic debate about her consistent habit of using antisemitic tropes!

In other words:


----------



## Sixties Fan

I’m a simple Jew, and these are profoundly meaningful quandaries I’m only too happy to let others address. I would, however, like to suggest that the above, at the heart of so many of our most heated debates these days, all have one thing in common: They all revolve around the newfound and bizarre desire of progressives to further their arguments by claiming that they, somehow, are the new Jews.

The reason for this strange turn, I believe, lies not in the passions of our partisan political moment but in the early history of Christianity, which provided Western civilization with much of its cultural template. And as much as the idea of Western civilization might make progressives twitch in discomfort, they are very much a part of it, even as their rejection of its religious roots makes them more vulnerable to repeating the most deadly mistakes of their forebears. What we’re seeing right now, then, is the strange spectacle of progressives pursuing the same thorny theology that much of Christendom abandoned long ago, the theology of supersessionism.

(full article online)

Why the Left Is Repeating Christianity's Most Dangerous Historical Mistakes, and Why It's Bad for the Jews


----------



## Sixties Fan

Controversial Congresswoman Ilhan Omar Slammed for Latest Israel Remarks


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> """       “So for me, I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country,” Rep. Omar exclaimed, seeming to suggest, as Tlaib had in a tweet of her own, dual loyalty among a particular group of Americans. Loud rounds of applause and shouts of affirmation punctuated the event’s heavy focus on Israel. If she was only criticizing Israel then no one would say anything about antisemitism.  """
> 
> 
> 
> But look what she does here: first she implies that Jews who criticize her are Islamophobic and then she says another blatantly antisemitic statement, that Jews have allegiance to Israel above the United States - and she can proudly say that to her leftist fans because she already inoculated herself by suggesting that her critics are Islamophobic!
> 
> It isn't the false accusations of antisemitism that are shutting down debate about Israel. It is false accusations of Islamophobia, and racism, and misogyny, that is shutting down Democratic debate about her consistent habit of using antisemitic tropes!
> 
> In other words:



Deja vu as SCOTUS Rehnquist's Christian Nation "man is God" thieving US Constitution - old glory -old testament arsonists continued interpretation of the cleansing fire of God was going to be Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 being equal justice under law like the Rosenberg's going to the electric chair. Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophila business economics as those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act whitewashed Satanists.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> OK, I guess I'm a little slow on the up-take here.  What does this mean in less cryptic language?
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's some one Muslim state jihad elimination goosestepping Israel as SCOTUS Rehnquist's Christian Nation 9/11 immaculate drug conception patriot act giving standing to Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount following in that Rosenberg tradition .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Let me know when you find the Rosetta Stone


----------



## Coyote

justoffal said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit..._*.one state ....  *_Is simply code language for elimination.
> 
> Jo
Click to expand...


Not necessarily.  You haven’t been following the discussions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Controversial Congresswoman Ilhan Omar Slammed for Latest Israel Remarks


Still banging on about that anti Semite canard?


----------



## Hollie




----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


>


Politicians are bought? Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politicians are bought? Who would have thunk it?
Click to expand...


Went right over your head.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Top Four Reasons Why Rep. Ilhan Omar is Wrong about AIPAC, Israel and the Palestinians


*“Ten ways the Israel lobby ‘moves’ America” Grant F. Smith*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Top Four Reasons Why Rep. Ilhan Omar is Wrong about AIPAC, Israel and the Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> *“Ten ways the Israel lobby ‘moves’ America” Grant F. Smith*
Click to expand...


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Hollie

She just can’t help it. It’s everything she knows. Just a pious Moslem who knows her Koran and sunnah. 



*Rep. Ilhan Omar criticized again for alleged anti-Semitism*
By STEVE KARNOWSKIyesterday

Rep. Ilhan Omar criticized again for alleged anti-Semitism

ST. PAUL, Minn. (AP) — Rep. Ilhan Omar has come under fresh criticism for remarks critics call anti-Semitic.

The Minnesota Democrat was appearing at a forum in Washington with Rep. Rashida Tlaib of Michigan when she said she fears everything they say about Israel is construed as anti-Semitic because they’re Muslim.

But some Jewish leaders say Omar then revived an old trope about divided loyalties among Jewish-Americans when she criticized the idea that it’s “OK for people to push for allegiance to a foreign country.”

Steve Hunegs of the Jewish Community Relations Council of Minnesota and the Dakotas says he’s appalled.


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> She just can’t help it. It’s everything she knows. Just a pious Moslem who knows her Koran and sunnah.
> 
> 
> 
> *Rep. Ilhan Omar criticized again for alleged anti-Semitism*
> By STEVE KARNOWSKIyesterday
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar criticized again for alleged anti-Semitism
> ST. PAUL, Minn. (AP) — Rep. Ilhan Omar has come under fresh criticism for remarks critics call anti-Semitic.
> The Minnesota Democrat was appearing at a forum in Washington with Rep. Rashida Tlaib of Michigan when she said she fears everything they say about Israel is construed as anti-Semitic because they’re Muslim.
> But some Jewish leaders say Omar then revived an old trope about divided loyalties among Jewish-Americans when she criticized the idea that it’s “OK for people to push for allegiance to a foreign country.”
> Steve Hunegs of the Jewish Community Relations Council of Minnesota and the Dakotas says he’s appalled.



So the 2 of these Muslim Reps aren't pushing allegiance to a foreign country Islamidiotocracy & having higher than SCOTUS standing can be Islam flying carpets......


----------



## Sixties Fan

Stop Treating Ilhan Omar Like A Child. Her Anti-Semitism Isn't 'Sad.' It's Consistent, Vicious, And Vile.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A lesson for Ilhan Omar and like-minded progressives, who cross the line all too often

(full article online)

The Line Between Criticism of Israel and Anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It is looking more and more like the UK ]

Virginia Democrats Elect Their First Islamist Anti-Semite


----------



## admonit

I think that this non-stop process of antisemites, racists and haters of Israel, filling important political structures in the United States, is irreversible.
Trump called the latest Omar's remarks "a dark day for Israel". I call it "a dark day for the United States" in the first place and especially for the American Jews.


----------



## Hollie

It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib. 
*
Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*


----------



## Hollie

It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.

12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee


They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> [ It is looking more and more like the UK ]
> 
> Virginia Democrats Elect Their First Islamist Anti-Semite



As if SCOTUS Rehnquist's supreme swastika up Uranus court Reichquest immaculate drug conception to protect & serve Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount for 9/11 business didn't give standing to an Islam & Christianity more perfect union to execute Jews & Israel in that Rosenburg nuclear tradition master plan master race megalomaniacal jihad crusade of "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" diatribe tautology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The Omar Stain: Mom, baseball, and anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire

Rep. Ilhan Omar Meets Mrs. Maisel — Jewish Journal


----------



## TrueTT

LOL, I still can’t believe that the Democrats voted in Palestinian and Somali Muslims into congress.

Their stupidity knows no bounds these days. They are literally ensuring that the Republicans get the Jewish vote with actions like these.


----------



## TrueTT

Coyote said:


> justoffal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit..._*.one state ....  *_Is simply code language for elimination.
> 
> Jo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily.  You haven’t been following the discussions.
Click to expand...


Yes, necessarily.

Given the birth rates of Muslim societies the world over- including that of the Palestinian Territories- Muslim Arabs would be the demographic majority in a matter of a few decades if a one state solution was imposed.

A Jewish minority=no Jewish State.


----------



## saltydancin

TrueTT said:


> LOL, I still can’t believe that the Democrats voted in Palestinian and Somali Muslims into congress.
> 
> Their stupidity knows no bounds these days. They are literally ensuring that the Republicans get the Jewish vote with actions like these.



They voted in their second coming thru 9/11 ensuring a patriot act of Islamidiotocracy to believe in......


----------



## Sixties Fan

'Intersectionality' and the New Anti-Semitism


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> 'Intersectionality' and the New Anti-Semitism



More & more seems these Islams are jumping on SCOTUS Rehnquist's Rosenberg execution bandwagon as the KKK & churchstate cops in making a Christian Nation have included Muslims to execute Jews in Israel; based on Rehnquist's immaculate drug conception giving standing to Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount in all probability for 9/11 according to one nation under God with equal justice under law is not antisemitism, nor were thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Other AMP speakers echoed Hill and defended Ilhan Omar. The Omar controversy, said AMP Chicago chair Nida Sahouri, shows that Israel and its supporters “are trembling from our progress. They are facing the challenge by trying to silence any voice that is supporting Palestine. Congresswoman Ilhan Omar is being smeared as an antisemite by people in her own party for stating the undeniable truth about AIPAC. Dr. Marc Lamont Hill, our keynote speaker for tonight, was fired from CNN because he called for freedom for all Palestinians, from the river to the sea.”

Omar is undergoing “a ruthless onslaught” due to her “warranted criticism of the Israeli lobby,” said AMP Chicago media coordinator Deanna Othman. “And of course our guest of honor, Dr. Marc Lamont Hill, who has been a consistent, he has been a consistent, principled, and courageous advocate for the Palestinian cause and has bravely suffered the consequences of his activism. We thank him for that.”

The AMP dinner made several things clear. Criticizing Israeli policies is not what got Marc Lamont Hill or Ilhan Omar into the headlines, no matter how many times that argument is made. And AMP is not interested in a peaceful outcome to the Israeli-Palestinian conflict. It wants “from the river to the sea,” which, as Said made clear, is an Israeli state “that will vanish, Allah willing.”

(full article online)

American Palestinian Fundraising Dinner Continues Antisemitic Incitement


----------



## Sixties Fan

American Muslim woman destroys Muslim Congresswoman for antisemitism


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,

I am not so much opposed to Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) speaking her mind in opposition to Israel.  



Sixties Fan said:


> American Muslim woman destroys Muslim Congresswoman for antisemitism


*(COMMENT)*

What I am worried about is that, taken to the extreme, all Muslim Americans get painted with the same brush.

Let's not forget that Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) represents the 5th District of Minnesota  and NOT the entirety of Muslims in America.  I feel sorry for her constituents.  And, what is more important, is that I feel sorry for all Muslims (as specific women of color) that might feel the fallout for what "SOME" might interpret as "hate speech" and the spread of "Islamophobic" politics.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I am not so much opposed to Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) speaking her mind in opposition to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Muslim woman destroys Muslim Congresswoman for antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I am worried about is that, taken to the extreme, all Muslim Americans get painted with the same brush.
> 
> Let's not forget that Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) represents the 5th District of Minnesota  and NOT the entirety of Muslims in America.  I feel sorry for her constituents.  And, what is more important, is that I feel sorry for all Muslims (as specific women of color) that might feel the fallout for what "SOME" might interpret as "hate speech" and the spread of "Islamophobic" politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The question is mainly why is she opposed to Israel, and why does she say things like "Israel has hypnotized the world", etc, which are nothing but what the people who want to destroy Israel via making the US stop its help to her have been attempting to do.

Saying one's mind and fair criticism are one thing.
What she and many other Muslims do is an anti Israel campaign.

And no, I do not think that it paints ALL Muslims with the same brush.

There are Muslims speaking against what she has been saying and what she has meant with the words she has chosen to use.


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I am not so much opposed to Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) speaking her mind in opposition to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Muslim woman destroys Muslim Congresswoman for antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I am worried about is that, taken to the extreme, all Muslim Americans get painted with the same brush.
> 
> Let's not forget that Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) represents the 5th District of Minnesota  and NOT the entirety of Muslims in America.  I feel sorry for her constituents.  And, what is more important, is that I feel sorry for all Muslims (as specific women of color) that might feel the fallout for what "SOME" might interpret as "hate speech" and the spread of "Islamophobic" politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

There are also Jews of color.  And not all Muslims are of color.

Islamophobia is an invented Muslim term to counter the criticism against the endless Islamic attacks, especially since 9/11.

She and Talib have hardly entered Congress  or the Senate and their main focus seems to be Israel, and how to delegitimize her.

Why?

Is that what their constituents voted them into government for?

Is Israel a threat to the US?  
That is how they seem to behave by what they say.

Russia not a threat.
Syria not a problem.
Saudi Arabia and many other Arab or Muslim countries not a problem.

No problems in Europe, etc, etc....

Congress may not do anything about Omar, but her words have been heard loud and clear, and what their intentions are.  What the goal is.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Delegation of Neturei Karta & Son of IDF General Snubbed by Ilhan Omar


----------



## Sixties Fan

Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”


*The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
Click to expand...


All the latest Zio-News accompanied by a Zio-tube video.


----------



## Sixties Fan

After getting some (thankful) serious pushback from some of her congressional colleagues for invoking yet another anti-Semitic slur, Omar decided to double-down on her anti-Semitism, tweeting three days later: “_I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee_.”

To be clear, nobody has asked Omar or anyone else in the U.S. Congress to “swear allegiance” to Israel or any other foreign country. Not for Japan, which the US supports in numerous ways, not Kuwait, when the US Congress backed sending hundreds of thousands of US troops to fight for Kuwait’s sovereignty; and not to Nigeria, Zambia, Uganda, Tanzania, and Kenya, which last year received a combined $3 billion in foreign aid from the U.S.

And Omar knows this. But just like her colleague, Rashida Tlaib, Omar can’t help but accuse Americans who support the only Jewish state of doing so for pernicious reasons; and of supporting policies or positions that favor Israel, not because for example: they genuinely believe it is the right thing to do, Israel is the sole democracy in a sea of brutal autocracies, Israel’s environmental and medical innovations and inventions literally save lives, or because America and the US are critical military allies, sharing intelligence, and important military innovations (like the Iron Dome).

Omar also doesn’t even give American Jews the benefit that is afforded to millions of other Americans, who are Nigerian, Kenyan, Italian, Polish, Irish, Japanese etc., the right to be Americans first and foremost, but to also want to see their ancestral homeland, particularly ones that are strong U.S. allies, do well too.

No. For Omar, people in Congress or in America who support Israel, are different than those who support Japan, Kenya, Ireland, etc. Their support for Israel is based on a nefarious “pledge of allegiance” to Israel, something that every American citizen is supposed to give only to the U.S. Well, there is a name for this anti-Semitic slur; and it is a pretty infamous one: the “dual loyalty” canard.

Like, the other two slurs invoked by Omar, this one also goes back millennia and has been used for centuries, including in the last one by both Hitler and Stalin, as a justification, for persecuting, rounding up, and murdering Jews. For more on the role that the mendacious and vile dual loyalty slur has played for literally thousands of years for Jews, as one of the most persecuted and oppressed groups in history, one should read Alex Zeldin’s excellent piece in the Forward on Omar’s all too familiar attack on Jewish “allegiances.”

(full article online)

When It Comes to Anti-Semitism, For the Left It’s Suddenly 'All Lives Matter'


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I am not so much opposed to Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) speaking her mind in opposition to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Muslim woman destroys Muslim Congresswoman for antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I am worried about is that, taken to the extreme, all Muslim Americans get painted with the same brush.
> 
> Let's not forget that Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) represents the 5th District of Minnesota  and NOT the entirety of Muslims in America.  I feel sorry for her constituents.  And, what is more important, is that I feel sorry for all Muslims (as specific women of color) that might feel the fallout for what "SOME" might interpret as "hate speech" and the spread of "Islamophobic" politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is mainly why is she opposed to Israel, and why does she say things like "Israel has hypnotized the world", etc, which are nothing but what the people who want to destroy Israel via making the US stop its help to her have been attempting to do.
> 
> Saying one's mind and fair criticism are one thing.
> What she and many other Muslims do is an anti Israel campaign.
> 
> And no, I do not think that it paints ALL Muslims with the same brush.
> 
> There are Muslims speaking against what she has been saying and what she has meant with the words she has chosen to use.
Click to expand...



I am glad to see the Dems take a strong stand on not only anti semitism but also all forms of hate and bigotry.  If they are supposedto be theparty of tolerance etc they need to start showing.  You can criticize Israel's policies without straying into antisemitic tropes.  I DO think pro- Israel lobbies exercise a disproportionate amount of influence on our politics but so does Saudi Arabia and unlike Saudi Arabia, Israel shares our democratic and human rights values.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*



I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
Click to expand...


I think both these women are antisemitic in part because they are Muslim.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I am not so much opposed to Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) speaking her mind in opposition to Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> American Muslim woman destroys Muslim Congresswoman for antisemitism
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> What I am worried about is that, taken to the extreme, all Muslim Americans get painted with the same brush.
> 
> Let's not forget that Congresswoman  Ilhan Omar (D-MN) represents the 5th District of Minnesota  and NOT the entirety of Muslims in America.  I feel sorry for her constituents.  And, what is more important, is that I feel sorry for all Muslims (as specific women of color) that might feel the fallout for what "SOME" might interpret as "hate speech" and the spread of "Islamophobic" politics.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is mainly why is she opposed to Israel, and why does she say things like "Israel has hypnotized the world", etc, which are nothing but what the people who want to destroy Israel via making the US stop its help to her have been attempting to do.
> 
> Saying one's mind and fair criticism are one thing.
> What she and many other Muslims do is an anti Israel campaign.
> 
> And no, I do not think that it paints ALL Muslims with the same brush.
> 
> There are Muslims speaking against what she has been saying and what she has meant with the words she has chosen to use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to see the Dems take a strong stand on not only anti semitism but also all forms of hate and bigotry.  If they are supposedto be theparty of tolerance etc they need to start showing.  You can criticize Israel's policies without straying into antisemitic tropes.  I DO think pro- Israel lobbies exercise a disproportionate amount of influence on our politics but so does Saudi Arabia and unlike Saudi Arabia, Israel shares our democratic and human rights values.
Click to expand...

Do you have any unbiased source where it actually shows that the Israel lobby actually exercises a disproportionate amount of influence on US politics?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
Click to expand...

I think they are being targeted because of what they have been saying.

From pro Israel and anti BDS before elections, to anti Israel and pro BDS post elections.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
Click to expand...




Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
Click to expand...


You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s


Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
Click to expand...


  Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
    While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> After getting some (thankful) serious pushback from some of her congressional colleagues for invoking yet another anti-Semitic slur, Omar decided to double-down on her anti-Semitism, tweeting three days later: “_I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee_.”
> 
> To be clear, nobody has asked Omar or anyone else in the U.S. Congress to “swear allegiance” to Israel or any other foreign country. Not for Japan, which the US supports in numerous ways, not Kuwait, when the US Congress backed sending hundreds of thousands of US troops to fight for Kuwait’s sovereignty; and not to Nigeria, Zambia, Uganda, Tanzania, and Kenya, which last year received a combined $3 billion in foreign aid from the U.S.
> 
> And Omar knows this. But just like her colleague, Rashida Tlaib, Omar can’t help but accuse Americans who support the only Jewish state of doing so for pernicious reasons; and of supporting policies or positions that favor Israel, not because for example: they genuinely believe it is the right thing to do, Israel is the sole democracy in a sea of brutal autocracies, Israel’s environmental and medical innovations and inventions literally save lives, or because America and the US are critical military allies, sharing intelligence, and important military innovations (like the Iron Dome).
> 
> Omar also doesn’t even give American Jews the benefit that is afforded to millions of other Americans, who are Nigerian, Kenyan, Italian, Polish, Irish, Japanese etc., the right to be Americans first and foremost, but to also want to see their ancestral homeland, particularly ones that are strong U.S. allies, do well too.
> 
> No. For Omar, people in Congress or in America who support Israel, are different than those who support Japan, Kenya, Ireland, etc. Their support for Israel is based on a nefarious “pledge of allegiance” to Israel, something that every American citizen is supposed to give only to the U.S. Well, there is a name for this anti-Semitic slur; and it is a pretty infamous one: the “dual loyalty” canard.
> 
> Like, the other two slurs invoked by Omar, this one also goes back millennia and has been used for centuries, including in the last one by both Hitler and Stalin, as a justification, for persecuting, rounding up, and murdering Jews. For more on the role that the mendacious and vile dual loyalty slur has played for literally thousands of years for Jews, as one of the most persecuted and oppressed groups in history, one should read Alex Zeldin’s excellent piece in the Forward on Omar’s all too familiar attack on Jewish “allegiances.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When It Comes to Anti-Semitism, For the Left It’s Suddenly 'All Lives Matter'





Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are antisemitic in part because they are Muslim.
Click to expand...


That sounds as if you are saying Muslims are automaticaly antisemitic.  Is it?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After getting some (thankful) serious pushback from some of her congressional colleagues for invoking yet another anti-Semitic slur, Omar decided to double-down on her anti-Semitism, tweeting three days later: “_I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee_.”
> 
> To be clear, nobody has asked Omar or anyone else in the U.S. Congress to “swear allegiance” to Israel or any other foreign country. Not for Japan, which the US supports in numerous ways, not Kuwait, when the US Congress backed sending hundreds of thousands of US troops to fight for Kuwait’s sovereignty; and not to Nigeria, Zambia, Uganda, Tanzania, and Kenya, which last year received a combined $3 billion in foreign aid from the U.S.
> 
> And Omar knows this. But just like her colleague, Rashida Tlaib, Omar can’t help but accuse Americans who support the only Jewish state of doing so for pernicious reasons; and of supporting policies or positions that favor Israel, not because for example: they genuinely believe it is the right thing to do, Israel is the sole democracy in a sea of brutal autocracies, Israel’s environmental and medical innovations and inventions literally save lives, or because America and the US are critical military allies, sharing intelligence, and important military innovations (like the Iron Dome).
> 
> Omar also doesn’t even give American Jews the benefit that is afforded to millions of other Americans, who are Nigerian, Kenyan, Italian, Polish, Irish, Japanese etc., the right to be Americans first and foremost, but to also want to see their ancestral homeland, particularly ones that are strong U.S. allies, do well too.
> 
> No. For Omar, people in Congress or in America who support Israel, are different than those who support Japan, Kenya, Ireland, etc. Their support for Israel is based on a nefarious “pledge of allegiance” to Israel, something that every American citizen is supposed to give only to the U.S. Well, there is a name for this anti-Semitic slur; and it is a pretty infamous one: the “dual loyalty” canard.
> 
> Like, the other two slurs invoked by Omar, this one also goes back millennia and has been used for centuries, including in the last one by both Hitler and Stalin, as a justification, for persecuting, rounding up, and murdering Jews. For more on the role that the mendacious and vile dual loyalty slur has played for literally thousands of years for Jews, as one of the most persecuted and oppressed groups in history, one should read Alex Zeldin’s excellent piece in the Forward on Omar’s all too familiar attack on Jewish “allegiances.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When It Comes to Anti-Semitism, For the Left It’s Suddenly 'All Lives Matter'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are antisemitic in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds as if you are saying Muslims are automaticaly antisemitic.  Is it?
Click to expand...


Nope. Saying people who are demonstrably antisemitic, are often influenced by Islamic or Christian religious ideology.


----------



## Coyote

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
Click to expand...



I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.

But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.

There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.

What are you thoughts on situations like these:

Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel

(this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)

Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune

I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After getting some (thankful) serious pushback from some of her congressional colleagues for invoking yet another anti-Semitic slur, Omar decided to double-down on her anti-Semitism, tweeting three days later: “_I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee_.”
> 
> To be clear, nobody has asked Omar or anyone else in the U.S. Congress to “swear allegiance” to Israel or any other foreign country. Not for Japan, which the US supports in numerous ways, not Kuwait, when the US Congress backed sending hundreds of thousands of US troops to fight for Kuwait’s sovereignty; and not to Nigeria, Zambia, Uganda, Tanzania, and Kenya, which last year received a combined $3 billion in foreign aid from the U.S.
> 
> And Omar knows this. But just like her colleague, Rashida Tlaib, Omar can’t help but accuse Americans who support the only Jewish state of doing so for pernicious reasons; and of supporting policies or positions that favor Israel, not because for example: they genuinely believe it is the right thing to do, Israel is the sole democracy in a sea of brutal autocracies, Israel’s environmental and medical innovations and inventions literally save lives, or because America and the US are critical military allies, sharing intelligence, and important military innovations (like the Iron Dome).
> 
> Omar also doesn’t even give American Jews the benefit that is afforded to millions of other Americans, who are Nigerian, Kenyan, Italian, Polish, Irish, Japanese etc., the right to be Americans first and foremost, but to also want to see their ancestral homeland, particularly ones that are strong U.S. allies, do well too.
> 
> No. For Omar, people in Congress or in America who support Israel, are different than those who support Japan, Kenya, Ireland, etc. Their support for Israel is based on a nefarious “pledge of allegiance” to Israel, something that every American citizen is supposed to give only to the U.S. Well, there is a name for this anti-Semitic slur; and it is a pretty infamous one: the “dual loyalty” canard.
> 
> Like, the other two slurs invoked by Omar, this one also goes back millennia and has been used for centuries, including in the last one by both Hitler and Stalin, as a justification, for persecuting, rounding up, and murdering Jews. For more on the role that the mendacious and vile dual loyalty slur has played for literally thousands of years for Jews, as one of the most persecuted and oppressed groups in history, one should read Alex Zeldin’s excellent piece in the Forward on Omar’s all too familiar attack on Jewish “allegiances.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When It Comes to Anti-Semitism, For the Left It’s Suddenly 'All Lives Matter'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are antisemitic in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds as if you are saying Muslims are automaticaly antisemitic.  Is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Saying people who are demonstrably antisemitic, are often influenced by Islamic or Christian religious ideology.
Click to expand...


Actually, both. The other Muslim literally has a Map on her door with a Non Existing Israel. That says it all


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are being targeted because of what they have been saying.
> 
> From pro Israel and anti BDS before elections, to anti Israel and pro BDS post elections.
Click to expand...



Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.  There is absolutely no requirement for any of our politicians to be pro-Israel.  Israel is a nation, like any other nation who happens to be an ally.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


*She also have reason to kill off the catholics and white folks who don't buy into the Muslim faith.  Death to America I think is the motto.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are being targeted because of what they have been saying.
> 
> From pro Israel and anti BDS before elections, to anti Israel and pro BDS post elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.  There is absolutely no requirement for any of our politicians to be pro-Israel.  Israel is a nation, like any other nation who happens to be an ally.
Click to expand...

*So I take it Death to America is OK.  *


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are being targeted because of what they have been saying.
> 
> From pro Israel and anti BDS before elections, to anti Israel and pro BDS post elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.  There is absolutely no requirement for any of our politicians to be pro-Israel.  Israel is a nation, like any other nation who happens to be an ally.
Click to expand...

Just maybe, none of the politicians you are thinking about won seats in office by saying they were pro Israel and anti BDS when they were really not.

In other words, both of these women lied in order to be voted in.

Beyond that, they did not miss any time in attacking Israel after they got in.

They do not need to be Pro Israel.

They do not need to make it their main event for the next 2 to 4 years.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
Click to expand...


She “ apologized “ because she was Forced to. Common sense would dictate that.  Free speech? Then a Jewish Congressman or woman would have the Right to call Muslims Terrorists, Killer of Christians, etc. etc. 
   It’s obvious by the way she dressed she’s proud of her heritage. I can say she doesn’t have an allegiance to this Country


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Dan Stubbs said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are being targeted because of what they have been saying.
> 
> From pro Israel and anti BDS before elections, to anti Israel and pro BDS post elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.  There is absolutely no requirement for any of our politicians to be pro-Israel.  Israel is a nation, like any other nation who happens to be an ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So I take it Death to America is OK.  *
Click to expand...


Haven’t you heard? It’s free speech!!   What about Death to Islam?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
Click to expand...

We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are being targeted because of what they have been saying.
> 
> From pro Israel and anti BDS before elections, to anti Israel and pro BDS post elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.  There is absolutely no requirement for any of our politicians to be pro-Israel.  Israel is a nation, like any other nation who happens to be an ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just maybe, none of the politicians you are thinking about won seats in office by saying they were pro Israel and anti BDS when they were really not.
> 
> In other words, both of these women lied in order to be voted in.
> 
> Beyond that, they did not miss any time in attacking Israel after they got in.
> 
> They do not need to be Pro Israel.
> 
> They do not need to make it their main event for the next 2 to 4 years.
Click to expand...

*No the people who 
OWN the Congress have a goal, Open Borders to let more slave voters in, more drugs, gangs, illness, disabled welfare Mothers, children who have no education, and in some cases disabled mentaly, so a pretty wide range of new people coming across the borders, from China, South America, Muslim Nations, Russia, Japan, anyone who can get her gets a free ticket to ride the welfare train.   Who pays for it the working Americans who do the 9 to 5 job and then works part time just to make to day to day.  No saving account because they are required to pay for Health Ins, and taxes, and house taxes.   We are getting screwed by every welfare program and on the side is still Vets, and disabled American who can not feed themselves.   We need to find the illegals and deport, we want no more border baby being dropped this needs to be done now if not yesterday.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She “ apologized “ because she was Forced to. Common sense would dictate that.  Free speech? Then a Jewish Congressman or woman would have the Right to call Muslims Terrorists, Killer of Christians, etc. etc.
> It’s obvious by the way she dressed she’s proud of her heritage. I can say she doesn’t have an allegiance to this Country
Click to expand...

*No truer Troll works have ever been posted..*


----------



## Sixties Fan

This is getting way off topic, now.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After getting some (thankful) serious pushback from some of her congressional colleagues for invoking yet another anti-Semitic slur, Omar decided to double-down on her anti-Semitism, tweeting three days later: “_I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee_.”
> 
> To be clear, nobody has asked Omar or anyone else in the U.S. Congress to “swear allegiance” to Israel or any other foreign country. Not for Japan, which the US supports in numerous ways, not Kuwait, when the US Congress backed sending hundreds of thousands of US troops to fight for Kuwait’s sovereignty; and not to Nigeria, Zambia, Uganda, Tanzania, and Kenya, which last year received a combined $3 billion in foreign aid from the U.S.
> 
> And Omar knows this. But just like her colleague, Rashida Tlaib, Omar can’t help but accuse Americans who support the only Jewish state of doing so for pernicious reasons; and of supporting policies or positions that favor Israel, not because for example: they genuinely believe it is the right thing to do, Israel is the sole democracy in a sea of brutal autocracies, Israel’s environmental and medical innovations and inventions literally save lives, or because America and the US are critical military allies, sharing intelligence, and important military innovations (like the Iron Dome).
> 
> Omar also doesn’t even give American Jews the benefit that is afforded to millions of other Americans, who are Nigerian, Kenyan, Italian, Polish, Irish, Japanese etc., the right to be Americans first and foremost, but to also want to see their ancestral homeland, particularly ones that are strong U.S. allies, do well too.
> 
> No. For Omar, people in Congress or in America who support Israel, are different than those who support Japan, Kenya, Ireland, etc. Their support for Israel is based on a nefarious “pledge of allegiance” to Israel, something that every American citizen is supposed to give only to the U.S. Well, there is a name for this anti-Semitic slur; and it is a pretty infamous one: the “dual loyalty” canard.
> 
> Like, the other two slurs invoked by Omar, this one also goes back millennia and has been used for centuries, including in the last one by both Hitler and Stalin, as a justification, for persecuting, rounding up, and murdering Jews. For more on the role that the mendacious and vile dual loyalty slur has played for literally thousands of years for Jews, as one of the most persecuted and oppressed groups in history, one should read Alex Zeldin’s excellent piece in the Forward on Omar’s all too familiar attack on Jewish “allegiances.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When It Comes to Anti-Semitism, For the Left It’s Suddenly 'All Lives Matter'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are antisemitic in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds as if you are saying Muslims are automaticaly antisemitic.  Is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Saying people who are demonstrably antisemitic, are often influenced by Islamic or Christian religious ideology.
Click to expand...

*Found out that many people will not hire a muslim, they need pray breaks three time a day.   This is on company time and also the regular breaks on top of that.  They don't handle leather unless they know where it came from.   The have a lot of Don'ts and other than Death of America I don't see much use for them.*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dan Stubbs said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> After getting some (thankful) serious pushback from some of her congressional colleagues for invoking yet another anti-Semitic slur, Omar decided to double-down on her anti-Semitism, tweeting three days later: “_I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee_.”
> 
> To be clear, nobody has asked Omar or anyone else in the U.S. Congress to “swear allegiance” to Israel or any other foreign country. Not for Japan, which the US supports in numerous ways, not Kuwait, when the US Congress backed sending hundreds of thousands of US troops to fight for Kuwait’s sovereignty; and not to Nigeria, Zambia, Uganda, Tanzania, and Kenya, which last year received a combined $3 billion in foreign aid from the U.S.
> 
> And Omar knows this. But just like her colleague, Rashida Tlaib, Omar can’t help but accuse Americans who support the only Jewish state of doing so for pernicious reasons; and of supporting policies or positions that favor Israel, not because for example: they genuinely believe it is the right thing to do, Israel is the sole democracy in a sea of brutal autocracies, Israel’s environmental and medical innovations and inventions literally save lives, or because America and the US are critical military allies, sharing intelligence, and important military innovations (like the Iron Dome).
> 
> Omar also doesn’t even give American Jews the benefit that is afforded to millions of other Americans, who are Nigerian, Kenyan, Italian, Polish, Irish, Japanese etc., the right to be Americans first and foremost, but to also want to see their ancestral homeland, particularly ones that are strong U.S. allies, do well too.
> 
> No. For Omar, people in Congress or in America who support Israel, are different than those who support Japan, Kenya, Ireland, etc. Their support for Israel is based on a nefarious “pledge of allegiance” to Israel, something that every American citizen is supposed to give only to the U.S. Well, there is a name for this anti-Semitic slur; and it is a pretty infamous one: the “dual loyalty” canard.
> 
> Like, the other two slurs invoked by Omar, this one also goes back millennia and has been used for centuries, including in the last one by both Hitler and Stalin, as a justification, for persecuting, rounding up, and murdering Jews. For more on the role that the mendacious and vile dual loyalty slur has played for literally thousands of years for Jews, as one of the most persecuted and oppressed groups in history, one should read Alex Zeldin’s excellent piece in the Forward on Omar’s all too familiar attack on Jewish “allegiances.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> When It Comes to Anti-Semitism, For the Left It’s Suddenly 'All Lives Matter'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are antisemitic in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds as if you are saying Muslims are automaticaly antisemitic.  Is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Saying people who are demonstrably antisemitic, are often influenced by Islamic or Christian religious ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Found out that many people will not hire a muslim, they need pray breaks three time a day.   This is on company time and also the regular breaks on top of that.  They don't handle leather unless they know where it came from.   The have a lot of Don'ts and other than Death of America I don't see much use for them.*
Click to expand...

You are way off topic.  And please, try not to type in bold letters all the time.  Thank you.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.



Examples?  Especially from Dems?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar’s district, which spans Minneapolis and some of its inner-ring suburbs, is a place attuned to religious tension. Longtime members of the Somali community still speak about the profiling they experienced in the years after the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks and about the fear they felt after a mosque was bombed by white supremacists in nearby Bloomington in 2017. In those difficult times, the Times quoted them saying, Jewish leaders in Minnesota made a point of stating their support.

“When religion is under attack, they stand by us, because they’ve been there,” said Zahra Ali, a Somali-American resident of Minneapolis who once saw Ms. Omar’s election as a beacon of hope but who did not plan to vote for her again.

“For her to go out there and target, on a daily basis, Jews, is very sad,” Ms. Ali said.

(full article online)

Somali-Americans in Minneapolis Voice Criticism of Rep. Ilhan Omar for ‘Targeting Jews’


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event


*CAIR-Chicago 15th Annual Banquet: Rashida Tlaib*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event
> 
> 
> 
> *CAIR-Chicago 15th Annual Banquet: Rashida Tlaib*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

Such endless Hypocrisy and use of Americans who really fought against intolerance.

The Muslim community, she says.

Is Islam one whole community?  When did that happen?

Is Christianity one whole community?  I would not say so.

Edit, or choose the parts one wishes others to listen to, it will not change what Miss Tlaib has already shown that she is about.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Funny it takes a bulb headed Somali to call out the Jews and their Christian Zio slaves. 
AIPAC is your daddy...goy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Too many articles.  Choose.   Discuss  ]

03/08 Links Pt2: Bret Stephens: Ilhan Omar Knows Exactly What She Is Doing; Every Democratic Excuse For Ilhan Omar's Anti-Semitism Is More Vile Than The Last; Academics Appropriate the Holocaust to Bash Israel ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

Dan Stubbs said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> *She also have reason to kill off the catholics and white folks who don't buy into the Muslim faith.  Death to America I think is the motto.*
Click to expand...

Where hell does you get that crap from?

Islamophobia at it’s finest.


----------



## Coyote

Dan Stubbs said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are being targeted because of what they have been saying.
> 
> From pro Israel and anti BDS before elections, to anti Israel and pro BDS post elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.  There is absolutely no requirement for any of our politicians to be pro-Israel.  Israel is a nation, like any other nation who happens to be an ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *So I take it Death to America is OK.  *
Click to expand...


Who called for Death to America Dan Stubbs?


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.
Click to expand...


Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.


----------



## Coyote

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She “ apologized “ because she was Forced to. Common sense would dictate that.  Free speech? Then a Jewish Congressman or woman would have the Right to call Muslims Terrorists, Killer of Christians, etc. etc.
> It’s obvious by the way she dressed she’s proud of her heritage. I can say she doesn’t have an allegiance to this Country
Click to expand...


This country?  What country are you talking about?  Israel?  The US?   She has allegiance to the US.

Here are some of your Islamophobia buddies attacking her.


Sign Falsely Linking Muslim Congresswoman To Sept. 11 Sparks Outrage In West Virginia

W.Va. House official who resigned denies making anti-Muslim slur - WV MetroNews


Someone like Omar should have lunch with some of the Jewish elected officials. Maybe they would realize they have more in common then not.


----------



## Billo_Really

Omar didn't say anything anti-Semitic.  That's just the spin all these Washington kiss-asses are trying to make it out to be.  Because they don't want anyone saying anything bad about Israel.  They don't even want a debate about whether or not Israel is doing something bad.

I know one thing, all this outrage proved she was right.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Examples?  Especially from Dems?
Click to expand...


From the Dems not so much, which is why I said that as the party of “tolerance” they can’t just let it slide. 


Leading Republican who denounced Omar refuses to apologize for 'anti-Semitic' tweet

https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...-us-with-an-age-old-caricature-fistfuls-cash/

The Anti-Semitic 8—Election Results
Six GOP House Members Who Need to Resign for Anti-Semitism Before Ilhan Omar


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
Click to expand...

We = You, I, Hollie, others 

The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015

Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News

Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News


BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.

----------
And to clarify:

Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit

Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):

Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:


"Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
"Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g., she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event
> 
> 
> 
> *CAIR-Chicago 15th Annual Banquet: Rashida Tlaib*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such endless Hypocrisy and use of Americans who really fought against intolerance.
> 
> The Muslim community, she says.
> 
> Is Islam one whole community?  When did that happen?
> 
> Is Christianity one whole community?  I would not say so.
> 
> Edit, or choose the parts one wishes others to listen to, it will not change what Miss Tlaib has already shown that she is about.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately...Islam became one community after 9/11 when every Muslim is blamed for it.  Every Muslim is labeled a potential terrorist, pedophile or rapist.  Culture, ethnicity and nationality doesn’t matter (sarcasm alert).


----------



## Billo_Really

Sixties Fan said:


> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g., she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel.


The BDS movement exists because there is no one holding Israel accountable for their crimes against humanity.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g.,she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel .
Click to expand...

I pointed out already that the claim was verified as true as I linked.  We will see how those contracts fare in the courts.

Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g.,she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out already that the Calais was verified as true as I linked.  We will see how those contracts fare in the courts.
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special anti boycott protection?
> 
> “she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel” that is even worse from a free speech standpoint.
Click to expand...

[Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?]


WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?

Why are so many Christians and Muslims so intent in boycotting ONLY Israel  ?


I continue to not get an answer to these questions from anyone who thinks that the BDS movement is a fair and balanced, or whatever else they think of it......movement.



WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?


And no one, not even Israel, has ever said that no one is allowed to criticize Israel.  
But that is not what they do, especially those who do not know the facts and repeat what they read without verifying it, or caring about the truth of it.

How many time any one of us has to repeat this?

Fair criticism of Israel is one thing.  The hatchet job anti Israel people do on a daily basis with the intent of destroying it, is something else.


And some people cannot figure out why the hatchet job exists against Israel .


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She “ apologized “ because she was Forced to. Common sense would dictate that.  Free speech? Then a Jewish Congressman or woman would have the Right to call Muslims Terrorists, Killer of Christians, etc. etc.
> It’s obvious by the way she dressed she’s proud of her heritage. I can say she doesn’t have an allegiance to this Country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country?  What country are you talking about?  Israel?  The US?   She has allegiance to the US.
> 
> Here are some of your Islamophobia buddies attacking her.
> 
> 
> Sign Falsely Linking Muslim Congresswoman To Sept. 11 Sparks Outrage In West Virginia
> 
> W.Va. House official who resigned denies making anti-Muslim slur - WV MetroNews
> 
> 
> Someone like Omar should have lunch with some of the Jewish elected officials. Maybe they would realize they have more in common then not.
Click to expand...


I was referring to her commenting that anyone who is Pro Israel does not have allegiance to the U.S.  Then I can say the same think about her " pride" in being a Muslim


----------



## Sixties Fan

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez says AIPAC is coming after her. It’s not.


----------



## Coyote

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She “ apologized “ because she was Forced to. Common sense would dictate that.  Free speech? Then a Jewish Congressman or woman would have the Right to call Muslims Terrorists, Killer of Christians, etc. etc.
> It’s obvious by the way she dressed she’s proud of her heritage. I can say she doesn’t have an allegiance to this Country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country?  What country are you talking about?  Israel?  The US?   She has allegiance to the US.
> 
> Here are some of your Islamophobia buddies attacking her.
> 
> 
> Sign Falsely Linking Muslim Congresswoman To Sept. 11 Sparks Outrage In West Virginia
> 
> W.Va. House official who resigned denies making anti-Muslim slur - WV MetroNews
> 
> 
> Someone like Omar should have lunch with some of the Jewish elected officials. Maybe they would realize they have more in common then not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to her commenting that anyone who is Pro Israel does not have allegiance to the U.S.  Then I can say the same think about her " pride" in being a Muslim
Click to expand...


At one time my country questioned whether Catholics have a dual allegience to the Pope.  We question whether Muslims can be real Americans. And we question whether Jews have dual allegience.  We never seem to learn that we are all Americans first.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g.,she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out already that the Calais was verified as true as I linked.  We will see how those contracts fare in the courts.
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special anti boycott protection?
> 
> “she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel” that is even worse from a free speech standpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?]
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> Why are so many Christians and Muslims so intent in boycotting ONLY Israel  ?
> 
> 
> I continue to not get an answer to these questions from anyone who thinks that the BDS movement is a fair and balanced, or whatever else they think of it......movement.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> 
> And no one, not even Israel, has ever said that no one is allowed to criticize Israel.
> But that is not what they do, especially those who do not know the facts and repeat what they read without verifying it, or caring about the truth of it.
> 
> How many time any one of us has to repeat this?
> 
> Fair criticism of Israel is one thing.  The hatchet job anti Israel people do on a daily basis with the intent of destroying it, is something else.
> 
> 
> And some people cannot figure out why the hatchet job exists against Israel .
Click to expand...

Israel as a wholeisnt boycotted.  Only the settlements.  Yes?

Is it the only national subgroup subject to boycott?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?




So. I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here and say it's because ONLY Israel has been widely, globally boycotted for "human rights violations" in the face of DOZENS of other countries with far worse violations, far more consistent violations, far more normative and legislated violations. 

It's the very same ugly  phenomenon which plagues the UN.  The common denominator is not "human rights violations". It's Israel. It's Jews.


----------



## Coyote

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g.,she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out already that the Calais was verified as true as I linked.  We will see how those contracts fare in the courts.
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special anti boycott protection?
> 
> “she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel” that is even worse from a free speech standpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?]
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> Why are so many Christians and Muslims so intent in boycotting ONLY Israel  ?
> 
> 
> I continue to not get an answer to these questions from anyone who thinks that the BDS movement is a fair and balanced, or whatever else they think of it......movement.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> 
> And no one, not even Israel, has ever said that no one is allowed to criticize Israel.
> But that is not what they do, especially those who do not know the facts and repeat what they read without verifying it, or caring about the truth of it.
> 
> How many time any one of us has to repeat this?
> 
> Fair criticism of Israel is one thing.  The hatchet job anti Israel people do on a daily basis with the intent of destroying it, is something else.
> 
> 
> And some people cannot figure out why the hatchet job exists against Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel as a wholeisnt boycotted.  Only the settlements.  Yes?
> 
> Is it the only national subgroup subject to boycott?
Click to expand...


The Constitutional Right to Boycott - The Atlantic


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g.,she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out already that the Calais was verified as true as I linked.  We will see how those contracts fare in the courts.
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special anti boycott protection?
> 
> “she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel” that is even worse from a free speech standpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?]
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> Why are so many Christians and Muslims so intent in boycotting ONLY Israel  ?
> 
> 
> I continue to not get an answer to these questions from anyone who thinks that the BDS movement is a fair and balanced, or whatever else they think of it......movement.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> 
> And no one, not even Israel, has ever said that no one is allowed to criticize Israel.
> But that is not what they do, especially those who do not know the facts and repeat what they read without verifying it, or caring about the truth of it.
> 
> How many time any one of us has to repeat this?
> 
> Fair criticism of Israel is one thing.  The hatchet job anti Israel people do on a daily basis with the intent of destroying it, is something else.
> 
> 
> And some people cannot figure out why the hatchet job exists against Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel as a wholeisnt boycotted.  Only the settlements.  Yes?
> 
> Is it the only national subgroup subject to boycott?
Click to expand...



Nope. The whole country is often boycotted. Worse -- when it comes to things like academics and the arts -- only Jewish citizens of Israel are boycotted. Arab citizens of Israel are not.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here and say it's because ONLY Israel has been widely, globally boycotted for "human rights violations" in the face of DOZENS of other countries with far worse violations, far more consistent violations, far more normative and legislated violations.
> 
> It's the very same ugly  phenomenon which plagues the UN.  The common denominator is not "human rights violations". It's Israel. It's Jews.
Click to expand...

Is the boycott Israel or is it goods produced in the settlements in the occupied territories?

Is the boycott against all Jews?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here and say it's because ONLY Israel has been widely, globally boycotted for "human rights violations" in the face of DOZENS of other countries with far worse violations, far more consistent violations, far more normative and legislated violations.
> 
> It's the very same ugly  phenomenon which plagues the UN.  The common denominator is not "human rights violations". It's Israel. It's Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the boycott Israel or is it goods produced in the settlements in the occupied territories?
> 
> Is the boycott against all Jews?
Click to expand...



I'll discuss this with you but you missed my point. And it's important.

The common denominator is not "human rights violations". It's Israel. Jews.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
> 
> 
> 
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g.,she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out already that the Calais was verified as true as I linked.  We will see how those contracts fare in the courts.
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special anti boycott protection?
> 
> “she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel” that is even worse from a free speech standpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?]
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> Why are so many Christians and Muslims so intent in boycotting ONLY Israel  ?
> 
> 
> I continue to not get an answer to these questions from anyone who thinks that the BDS movement is a fair and balanced, or whatever else they think of it......movement.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> 
> And no one, not even Israel, has ever said that no one is allowed to criticize Israel.
> But that is not what they do, especially those who do not know the facts and repeat what they read without verifying it, or caring about the truth of it.
> 
> How many time any one of us has to repeat this?
> 
> Fair criticism of Israel is one thing.  The hatchet job anti Israel people do on a daily basis with the intent of destroying it, is something else.
> 
> 
> And some people cannot figure out why the hatchet job exists against Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel as a wholeisnt boycotted.  Only the settlements.  Yes?
> 
> Is it the only national subgroup subject to boycott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The whole country is often boycotted. Worse -- when it comes to things like academics and the arts -- only Jewish citizens of Israel are boycotted. Arab citizens of Israel are not.
Click to expand...

How do you know Arab citizens aren’t?


----------



## Shusha

Where is the BDS for Tibetans?  For Cypriots?  For Western Saharans?  For Kurds?  For women in Saudi Arabia?  For Yemeni?  For the Rohingya?  

Why is it that the ONLY widespread global boycott is against Israel?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here and say it's because ONLY Israel has been widely, globally boycotted for "human rights violations" in the face of DOZENS of other countries with far worse violations, far more consistent violations, far more normative and legislated violations.
> 
> It's the very same ugly  phenomenon which plagues the UN.  The common denominator is not "human rights violations". It's Israel. It's Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the boycott Israel or is it goods produced in the settlements in the occupied territories?
> 
> Is the boycott against all Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll discuss this with you but you missed my point. And it's important.
> 
> The common denominator is not "human rights violations". It's Israel. Jews.
Click to expand...

So a boycott against products produced in the settlements is a boycott against all Jews?  I do not agree.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g.,she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel .
> 
> 
> 
> I pointed out already that the Calais was verified as true as I linked.  We will see how those contracts fare in the courts.
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special anti boycott protection?
> 
> “she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel” that is even worse from a free speech standpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?]
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> Why are so many Christians and Muslims so intent in boycotting ONLY Israel  ?
> 
> 
> I continue to not get an answer to these questions from anyone who thinks that the BDS movement is a fair and balanced, or whatever else they think of it......movement.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> 
> And no one, not even Israel, has ever said that no one is allowed to criticize Israel.
> But that is not what they do, especially those who do not know the facts and repeat what they read without verifying it, or caring about the truth of it.
> 
> How many time any one of us has to repeat this?
> 
> Fair criticism of Israel is one thing.  The hatchet job anti Israel people do on a daily basis with the intent of destroying it, is something else.
> 
> 
> And some people cannot figure out why the hatchet job exists against Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel as a wholeisnt boycotted.  Only the settlements.  Yes?
> 
> Is it the only national subgroup subject to boycott?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The whole country is often boycotted. Worse -- when it comes to things like academics and the arts -- only Jewish citizens of Israel are boycotted. Arab citizens of Israel are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know Arab citizens aren’t?
Click to expand...


I've seen examples. One recently was a musical group of Arab Israelis. Not boycotted. Because not Jews.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. I'm going to take a wild stab in the dark here and say it's because ONLY Israel has been widely, globally boycotted for "human rights violations" in the face of DOZENS of other countries with far worse violations, far more consistent violations, far more normative and legislated violations.
> 
> It's the very same ugly  phenomenon which plagues the UN.  The common denominator is not "human rights violations". It's Israel. It's Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the boycott Israel or is it goods produced in the settlements in the occupied territories?
> 
> Is the boycott against all Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll discuss this with you but you missed my point. And it's important.
> 
> The common denominator is not "human rights violations". It's Israel. Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a boycott against products produced in the settlements is a boycott against all Jews?  I do not agree.
Click to expand...


Again missing the point. 

The CAUSE of the boycott, allegedly is "human rights violations". But there are nations which have far worse, more frequent, more entrenched, more normalized and more legalized human rights violations than Israel. And yet. No Boycott. 

Why is that, do you think!


----------



## Shusha

See, you are arguing from the position of "boycotting a specific country if they do bad things is totally legit". And I'm arguing from the point of, "yeah, except when in practice ONLY Israel is actually boycotted". 

NOW it's a case of special treatment. If we are going to boycott countries based on "human rights violations" I can think of DOZENS which should be loudly, globally boycotted. 

But they aren't. Again, why is that?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Where is the BDS for Tibetans?  For Cypriots?  For Western Saharans?  For Kurds?  For women in Saudi Arabia?  For Yemeni?  For the Rohingya?
> 
> Why is it that the ONLY widespread global boycott is against Israel?


Why do pro-Israel activists focus only on Anti-Jewish atrocities and ignore what is happening to Tibetans, Rohinga etc.?  The question cuts both ways and I think there is a certain fallacy in demanding that an activist MUST equally focus on all injustices.  There ARE groups who focus on specific issues.

For example...boycotts in support of Tibet

Tibetan activists launch boycott of InterContinental over hotel plans

Indo-Tibetan meet proposes boycott of Chinese goods - Times of India


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> See, you are arguing from the position of "boycotting a specific country if they do bad things is totally legit". And I'm arguing from the point of, "yeah, except when in practice ONLY Israel is actually boycotted".
> 
> NOW it's a case of special treatment. If we are going to boycott countries based on "human rights violations" I can think of DOZENS which should be loudly, globally boycotted.
> 
> But they aren't. Again, why is that?


Boycotts are a legitimate expression of free speech.

Israel is not the only country with boycotts.  But it is the only country getting special protection from boycotts.

I agree, there are lots of countries with significant human rights violations that get a free pass.  But there are also a number (not including Israel) who are subject to governmental sanctions for that, as opposed to civil society boycotts.


----------



## Faun

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event
> 
> 
> 
> *CAIR-Chicago 15th Annual Banquet: Rashida Tlaib*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Such endless Hypocrisy and use of Americans who really fought against intolerance.
> 
> The Muslim community, she says.
> 
> Is Islam one whole community?  When did that happen?
> 
> Is Christianity one whole community?  I would not say so.
> 
> Edit, or choose the parts one wishes others to listen to, it will not change what Miss Tlaib has already shown that she is about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately...Islam became one community after 9/11 when every Muslim is blamed for it.  Every Muslim is labeled a potential terrorist, pedophile or rapist.  Culture, ethnicity and nationality doesn’t matter (sarcasm alert).
Click to expand...

Interestingly enough, while the right holds every Muslim accountable for the 9/11 attack which was carried out by Muslims; they don't hold rightwingers accountable for attacks carried out by rightwingnuts.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> We have been through those alleged allegiances in Texas.  There is no truth to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is “we” and yes they are factually based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We = You, I, Hollie, others
> 
> The Texas issue with the Muslims was in 2015
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> Ugly anti-Muslim taunts by Texas lawmaker, protesters are embarrassments to Texans  | Opinion | Dallas News
> 
> 
> BDS against only one country in the world is not "whom we choose".  It is whom the anti Israel groups choose.
> 
> ----------
> And to clarify:
> 
> Everyone is Misreporting the Texas BDS Lawsuit
> 
> Here is the specific language Ms. Amawi was asked to sign (see appendix A):
> 
> Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code, the Contractor affirms that it: 1. Does not currently boycott Israel; and 2. Will not boycott Israel during the term of the contract Pursuant to Section 2270.001 of Texas Government Code:
> 
> 
> "Boycott Israel" means refusing to deal with, terminating business activities with, or otherwise taking any action that is intended to penalize, inflict economic harm on, or limit commercial relations specifically with Israel, or with a person or entity doing business in Israel or in an Israeli-controlled territory, but does not include an action made for ordinary business purposes;and
> "Company" means a for-profit sole proprietorship, organization, association, corporation, partnership, joint venture, limited partnership, limited liability partnership, or any limited liability company, including a wholly owned subsidiary, majority-owned subsidiary, parent company or affiliate of those entities or business associations that exist to make a profit.
> Note that, consistent with the language and obvious intent of the law (see the text here, it's even titled "PROHIBITION ON CONTRACTS WITH _COMPANIES_ BOYCOTTING ISRAEL"), the school district certification applies to the business, "it," not the individual "she." Contrary to what I've been reading all over the internet, Ms. Amawi is _not_ being asked to pledge that she, in her personal capacity, will not privately boycott Israel, much less that, e.g.,she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pointed out already that the Calais was verified as true as I linked.  We will see how those contracts fare in the courts.
> 
> Why is ONLY Israel given special anti boycott protection?
> 
> “she will not advocate for boycotting Israel or otherwise refrain from criticizing Israel” that is even worse from a free speech standpoint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Why is ONLY Israel given special antiboycott protection?]
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> Why are so many Christians and Muslims so intent in boycotting ONLY Israel  ?
> 
> 
> I continue to not get an answer to these questions from anyone who thinks that the BDS movement is a fair and balanced, or whatever else they think of it......movement.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?
> 
> 
> And no one, not even Israel, has ever said that no one is allowed to criticize Israel.
> But that is not what they do, especially those who do not know the facts and repeat what they read without verifying it, or caring about the truth of it.
> 
> How many time any one of us has to repeat this?
> 
> Fair criticism of Israel is one thing.  The hatchet job anti Israel people do on a daily basis with the intent of destroying it, is something else.
> 
> 
> And some people cannot figure out why the hatchet job exists against Israel .
Click to expand...




Sixties Fan said:


> WHY is Israel the only country they will boycott?


Stupid question. BDS is a Palestinian call to end the occupation of Palestine. List the countries occupying Palestine.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the BDS for Tibetans?  For Cypriots?  For Western Saharans?  For Kurds?  For women in Saudi Arabia?  For Yemeni?  For the Rohingya?
> 
> Why is it that the ONLY widespread global boycott is against Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do pro-Israel activists focus only on Anti-Jewish atrocities and ignore what is happening to Tibetans, Rohinga etc.?  The question cuts both ways and I think there is a certain fallacy in demanding that an activist MUST equally focus on all injustices.  There ARE groups who focus on specific issues.
> 
> For example...boycotts in support of Tibet
> 
> Tibetan activists launch boycott of InterContinental over hotel plans
> 
> Indo-Tibetan meet proposes boycott of Chinese goods - Times of India
Click to expand...



Stop. Do better. There is no equivalence here and you do an injustice to our conversation to pretend that there is. You and I both know that the boycott against Israel is by far on a different level than boycotts against other nations. Even ones with absolutely horrific human rights violations, like the pogroms against the Rohingya.

And on the contrary WHO constantly brings up he plight of other peoples in this board?!  Hint:  it's not Team Palestine. In fact who brought it up tonight?  Oh wait. It was me again. So don't you dare tell me that we only focus on Israel. 

So again, why are there no widespread global grassroots and government boycotts against those nations persecuting the Rohingya, the Kurds, the Cypriots, the Tibetans, the Yemeni, the Western Saharans?

How many on the street could even begin to have a discussion on the self determination of the Western Saharans as an example?  How many even KNOW about the occupation of Western Sahara and her people?  

The scale is WAY out of proportion. And you should know that. The fact that you deny it is appalling.


----------



## Shusha

> Stupid question. BDS is a Palestinian call to end the occupation of Palestine. List the countries occupying Palestine.




There aren't any.

Why are there no calls for boycotts to end the occupation of Cyprus?  Or Western Sahara?  Or Catalan?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> Stupid question. BDS is a Palestinian call to end the occupation of Palestine. List the countries occupying Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any.
> 
> Why are there no calls for boycotts to end the occupation of Cyprus?  Or Western Sahara?  Or Catalan?
Click to expand...

Have they asked?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the BDS for Tibetans?  For Cypriots?  For Western Saharans?  For Kurds?  For women in Saudi Arabia?  For Yemeni?  For the Rohingya?
> 
> Why is it that the ONLY widespread global boycott is against Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do pro-Israel activists focus only on Anti-Jewish atrocities and ignore what is happening to Tibetans, Rohinga etc.?  The question cuts both ways and I think there is a certain fallacy in demanding that an activist MUST equally focus on all injustices.  There ARE groups who focus on specific issues.
> 
> For example...boycotts in support of Tibet
> 
> Tibetan activists launch boycott of InterContinental over hotel plans
> 
> Indo-Tibetan meet proposes boycott of Chinese goods - Times of India
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop. Do better. There is no equivalence here and you do an injustice to our conversation to pretend that there is. You and I both know that the boycott against Israel is by far on a different level than boycotts against other nations. Even ones with absolutely horrific human rights violations, like the pogroms against the Rohingya.
> 
> And on the contrary WHO constantly brings up he plight of other peoples in this board?!  Hint:  it's not Team Palestine. In fact who brought it up tonight?  Oh wait. It was me again. So don't you dare tell me that we only focus on Israel.
> 
> So again, why are there no widespread global grassroots and government boycotts against those nations persecuting the Rohingya, the Kurds, the Cypriots, the Tibetans, the Yemeni, the Western Saharans?
> 
> How many on the street could even begin to have a discussion on the self determination of the Western Saharans as an example?  How many even KNOW about the occupation of Western Sahara and her people?
> 
> The scale is WAY out of proportion. And you should know that. The fact that you deny it is appalling.
Click to expand...

Shusha.  YOU bring up the plights of other countries.  (And so do I).

NOT Team Palestine.

And NOT Team Israel.

Just you and I.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Have they asked?



Seriously?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the BDS for Tibetans?  For Cypriots?  For Western Saharans?  For Kurds?  For women in Saudi Arabia?  For Yemeni?  For the Rohingya?
> 
> Why is it that the ONLY widespread global boycott is against Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do pro-Israel activists focus only on Anti-Jewish atrocities and ignore what is happening to Tibetans, Rohinga etc.?  The question cuts both ways and I think there is a certain fallacy in demanding that an activist MUST equally focus on all injustices.  There ARE groups who focus on specific issues.
> 
> For example...boycotts in support of Tibet
> 
> Tibetan activists launch boycott of InterContinental over hotel plans
> 
> Indo-Tibetan meet proposes boycott of Chinese goods - Times of India
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop. Do better. There is no equivalence here and you do an injustice to our conversation to pretend that there is. You and I both know that the boycott against Israel is by far on a different level than boycotts against other nations. Even ones with absolutely horrific human rights violations, like the pogroms against the Rohingya.
> 
> And on the contrary WHO constantly brings up he plight of other peoples in this board?!  Hint:  it's not Team Palestine. In fact who brought it up tonight?  Oh wait. It was me again. So don't you dare tell me that we only focus on Israel.
> 
> So again, why are there no widespread global grassroots and government boycotts against those nations persecuting the Rohingya, the Kurds, the Cypriots, the Tibetans, the Yemeni, the Western Saharans?
> 
> How many on the street could even begin to have a discussion on the self determination of the Western Saharans as an example?  How many even KNOW about the occupation of Western Sahara and her people?
> 
> The scale is WAY out of proportion. And you should know that. The fact that you deny it is appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shusha.  YOU bring up the plights of other countries.  (And so do I).
> 
> NOT Team Palestine.
> 
> And NOT Team Israel.
> 
> Just you and I.
Click to expand...



Sure.

But you are just grabbing the low hanging fruit and not addressing my post.

BDS is on a scale unheard of in comparison to other states. Just acknowledge that.


----------



## protectionist

Hollie said:


> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.


Nothing could be more obvious.

Hypocritical Anti- Hate Resolution Supports Muslim Hatred


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the BDS for Tibetans?  For Cypriots?  For Western Saharans?  For Kurds?  For women in Saudi Arabia?  For Yemeni?  For the Rohingya?
> 
> Why is it that the ONLY widespread global boycott is against Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do pro-Israel activists focus only on Anti-Jewish atrocities and ignore what is happening to Tibetans, Rohinga etc.?  The question cuts both ways and I think there is a certain fallacy in demanding that an activist MUST equally focus on all injustices.  There ARE groups who focus on specific issues.
> 
> For example...boycotts in support of Tibet
> 
> Tibetan activists launch boycott of InterContinental over hotel plans
> 
> Indo-Tibetan meet proposes boycott of Chinese goods - Times of India
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop. Do better. There is no equivalence here and you do an injustice to our conversation to pretend that there is. You and I both know that the boycott against Israel is by far on a different level than boycotts against other nations. Even ones with absolutely horrific human rights violations, like the pogroms against the Rohingya.
> 
> And on the contrary WHO constantly brings up he plight of other peoples in this board?!  Hint:  it's not Team Palestine. In fact who brought it up tonight?  Oh wait. It was me again. So don't you dare tell me that we only focus on Israel.
> 
> So again, why are there no widespread global grassroots and government boycotts against those nations persecuting the Rohingya, the Kurds, the Cypriots, the Tibetans, the Yemeni, the Western Saharans?
> 
> How many on the street could even begin to have a discussion on the self determination of the Western Saharans as an example?  How many even KNOW about the occupation of Western Sahara and her people?
> 
> The scale is WAY out of proportion. And you should know that. The fact that you deny it is appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shusha.  YOU bring up the plights of other countries.  (And so do I).
> 
> NOT Team Palestine.
> 
> And NOT Team Israel.
> 
> Just you and I.
Click to expand...

I have posted about Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Egypt, Iraq, Cuba, Haiti, and Venezuela.

Not in this forum though.


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the BDS for Tibetans?  For Cypriots?  For Western Saharans?  For Kurds?  For women in Saudi Arabia?  For Yemeni?  For the Rohingya?
> 
> Why is it that the ONLY widespread global boycott is against Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do pro-Israel activists focus only on Anti-Jewish atrocities and ignore what is happening to Tibetans, Rohinga etc.?  The question cuts both ways and I think there is a certain fallacy in demanding that an activist MUST equally focus on all injustices.  There ARE groups who focus on specific issues.
> 
> For example...boycotts in support of Tibet
> 
> Tibetan activists launch boycott of InterContinental over hotel plans
> 
> Indo-Tibetan meet proposes boycott of Chinese goods - Times of India
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop. Do better. There is no equivalence here and you do an injustice to our conversation to pretend that there is. You and I both know that the boycott against Israel is by far on a different level than boycotts against other nations. Even ones with absolutely horrific human rights violations, like the pogroms against the Rohingya.
> 
> And on the contrary WHO constantly brings up he plight of other peoples in this board?!  Hint:  it's not Team Palestine. In fact who brought it up tonight?  Oh wait. It was me again. So don't you dare tell me that we only focus on Israel.
> 
> So again, why are there no widespread global grassroots and government boycotts against those nations persecuting the Rohingya, the Kurds, the Cypriots, the Tibetans, the Yemeni, the Western Saharans?
> 
> How many on the street could even begin to have a discussion on the self determination of the Western Saharans as an example?  How many even KNOW about the occupation of Western Sahara and her people?
> 
> The scale is WAY out of proportion. And you should know that. The fact that you deny it is appalling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shusha.  YOU bring up the plights of other countries.  (And so do I).
> 
> NOT Team Palestine.
> 
> And NOT Team Israel.
> 
> Just you and I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> But you are just grabbing the low hanging fruit and not addressing my post.
> 
> BDS is on a scale unheard of in comparison to other states. Just acknowledge that.
Click to expand...

Actually it is 1am and I am too tired to argue in depth.  My few remaining undamaged brain cells are shutting down and low hanging fruit is all they can process right now 

But I do think the boycotts against SA were comparable.


----------



## rylah

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the BDS for Tibetans?  For Cypriots?  For Western Saharans?  For Kurds?  For women in Saudi Arabia?  For Yemeni?  For the Rohingya?
> 
> Why is it that the ONLY widespread global boycott is against Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do pro-Israel activists focus only on Anti-Jewish atrocities and ignore what is happening to Tibetans, Rohinga etc.?  The question cuts both ways and I think there is a certain fallacy in demanding that an activist MUST equally focus on all injustices.  There ARE groups who focus on specific issues.
> 
> For example...boycotts in support of Tibet
> 
> Tibetan activists launch boycott of InterContinental over hotel plans
> 
> Indo-Tibetan meet proposes boycott of Chinese goods - Times of India
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop. Do better. There is no equivalence here and you do an injustice to our conversation to pretend that there is. You and I both know that the boycott against Israel is by far on a different level than boycotts against other nations. Even ones with absolutely horrific human rights violations, like the pogroms against the Rohingya.
> 
> And on the contrary WHO constantly brings up he plight of other peoples in this board?!  Hint:  it's not Team Palestine. In fact who brought it up tonight?  Oh wait. It was me again. So don't you dare tell me that we only focus on Israel.
> 
> So again, why are there no widespread global grassroots and government boycotts against those nations persecuting the Rohingya, the Kurds, the Cypriots, the Tibetans, the Yemeni, the Western Saharans?
> 
> How many on the street could even begin to have a discussion on the self determination of the Western Saharans as an example?  How many even KNOW about the occupation of Western Sahara and her people?
> 
> The scale is WAY out of proportion. And you should know that. The fact that you deny it is appalling.
Click to expand...


Coyote is using a false analogy,
a minority boycotting a majority that occupies its land is the complete opposite of a call to boycott Israel.
She doesn't want to see that Arabs are a majority who ask to boycott the minority.

Using Coyote's logic she should call for Chinese boycott of Tibet as she calls for the Arab boycott of Israel.


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Ilhan Omar is making new friends while devoting ample time to ignoring her day job.
> 
> 12 pro-Israel groups call on Pelosi, Engel to remove Omar from House Committee
> 
> 
> They also sounded the alarm ahead of Rep. Ilhan Omar’s scheduled appearance at Islamic Relief USA, “whose parent organization and chapters have documented ties to terrorist organizations.”
> 
> 
> 
> *The Zio-Lobby's War on "Anti-Semitism" & Ilhan Omar*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You honestly see nothing wrong with her saying “ It’s
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? It has nothing to do with her remarks “ It’s about the Benjamin’s baby” or saying that anyone who supports Israel has an allegiance to a foreign Country?  I’m not surprised at your stance.
> While I do wish she should have been condemned the broad Resolution did do one thing; She knows she better keep her mouth shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say there is nothing wrong with it.  I initially defended her when she first made her statements, because she subsequently apologized, but she keeps making the same sort of statements so it's not a one-off.
> 
> But I am very glad the resolution was broader than anti-semitism.  We need to condemn all forms of hate...right?  I don't think that demonizing is acceptable in American politics whether its racial, ethnic, religious, immigrants - it leads to bad things.  If you are going to argue Israel's policies then argue those policies specifically.
> 
> There is no US demand for "allegience" to Israel from mainstream politics.  But she does have a point.   There are sectors, in American politics that do seem to almost demand it.  It's not driven by American Jews, but rather in the more conservative Christian parts of the country.  And it should be able to be discussed without either reverting to anti-semitic tropes or muslim bashing.
> 
> What are you thoughts on situations like these:
> 
> Lawsuits filed in Texas challenging law requiring state contractors to pledge not to boycott Israel
> 
> (this claim was fact checked FACT CHECK: Does a Texas Law Require Government Contractors to Swear They Won't Boycott Israel?)
> 
> Texas lawmaker demands Muslims to swear allegiance next to an Israeli flag | The Express Tribune
> 
> I know you don't agree with BDS, but imo - we have a right to boycott whom we choose.  As Americans, it's a right of free speech, and boycott movements are generally non-violent.  When a government entity makes it a requirement to sign an oath you will not engage in boycotts of one and only one specific country - that is disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She “ apologized “ because she was Forced to. Common sense would dictate that.  Free speech? Then a Jewish Congressman or woman would have the Right to call Muslims Terrorists, Killer of Christians, etc. etc.
> It’s obvious by the way she dressed she’s proud of her heritage. I can say she doesn’t have an allegiance to this Country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This country?  What country are you talking about?  Israel?  The US?   She has allegiance to the US.
> 
> Here are some of your Islamophobia buddies attacking her.
> 
> Sign Falsely Linking Muslim Congresswoman To Sept. 11 Sparks Outrage In West Virginia
> 
> W.Va. House official who resigned denies making anti-Muslim slur - WV MetroNews
> 
> Someone like Omar should have lunch with some of the Jewish elected officials. Maybe they would realize they have more in common then not.
Click to expand...


Leave Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom West Nazi Germany Virginia to link Congresswoman Omar to 9/11 being lynching enforcement back in the mid-1970's that dictated what it was going to do to Israel & NYC at the turn of the century is about what Ilhan has been expousing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The apologetics for Ilhan Omar were amazing to watch. She was infantilized as someone who is not fully mature enough to understand the subtle nuances of how her innocent words could be perceived by Jews - yet she is fully mature enough to represent thousands of people from Minnesota. The thought that her antisemitism might be a basic part of her worldview and her upbringing is not considered.

Muslims are expected to be Jew-hating bigots, and that is OK, according to the prevailing groupthink of the progressive crowd. See this tweet from a "roving journalist:"

If this is true, it shows that at least some journalists - who are overwhelmingly liberal - have no problem at all with Ilhan Omar's antisemitic statements, and they have a completely different standard for her than they would have for a white Republican man saying the exact same things.

The same applies to other people of color, as well. The horrendous attacks on Hasidic Jews in New York by people of color have been shown on TV because it is compelling video, but there is no outrage towards the perpetrators - because of their color.

If we want to ensure equal rights for all American citizens, that means we must expect equal responsibilities from all of them as well. This is not a difficult concept, but it is one that is very uncomfortable to those who want to elevate the people considered "intersectional" without regard to their actual actions or words.

(full article online)

Time to admit the obvious: Muslims get a pass on antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> The apologetics for Ilhan Omar were amazing to watch. She was infantilized as someone who is not fully mature enough to understand the subtle nuances of how her innocent words could be perceived by Jews - yet she is fully mature enough to represent thousands of people from Minnesota. The thought that her antisemitism might be a basic part of her worldview and her upbringing is not considered.
> 
> Muslims are expected to be Jew-hating bigots, and that is OK, according to the prevailing groupthink of the progressive crowd. See this tweet from a "roving journalist:"
> 
> If this is true, it shows that at least some journalists - who are overwhelmingly liberal - have no problem at all with Ilhan Omar's antisemitic statements, and they have a completely different standard for her than they would have for a white Republican man saying the exact same things.
> 
> The same applies to other people of color, as well. The horrendous attacks on Hasidic Jews in New York by people of color have been shown on TV because it is compelling video, but there is no outrage towards the perpetrators - because of their color.
> 
> If we want to ensure equal rights for all American citizens, that means we must expect equal responsibilities from all of them as well. This is not a difficult concept, but it is one that is very uncomfortable to those who want to elevate the people considered "intersectional" without regard to their actual actions or words.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Time to admit the obvious: Muslims get a pass on antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



Just like there is no outrage for attacks on Muslims in this country.  It is considered acceptable.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The apologetics for Ilhan Omar were amazing to watch. She was infantilized as someone who is not fully mature enough to understand the subtle nuances of how her innocent words could be perceived by Jews - yet she is fully mature enough to represent thousands of people from Minnesota. The thought that her antisemitism might be a basic part of her worldview and her upbringing is not considered.
> 
> Muslims are expected to be Jew-hating bigots, and that is OK, according to the prevailing groupthink of the progressive crowd. See this tweet from a "roving journalist:"
> 
> If this is true, it shows that at least some journalists - who are overwhelmingly liberal - have no problem at all with Ilhan Omar's antisemitic statements, and they have a completely different standard for her than they would have for a white Republican man saying the exact same things.
> 
> The same applies to other people of color, as well. The horrendous attacks on Hasidic Jews in New York by people of color have been shown on TV because it is compelling video, but there is no outrage towards the perpetrators - because of their color.
> 
> If we want to ensure equal rights for all American citizens, that means we must expect equal responsibilities from all of them as well. This is not a difficult concept, but it is one that is very uncomfortable to those who want to elevate the people considered "intersectional" without regard to their actual actions or words.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Time to admit the obvious: Muslims get a pass on antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News





Sixties Fan said:


> as someone who is not fully mature enough to understand the subtle nuances of how her innocent words could be perceived by Jews


Everything is anti Semitic to them.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return



They are nasty disrespectful assholes. They should be silent, and walking five paces behind their abusive husbands in a land far away. They obviously don’t have any respect for America. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilCat Breath

No muslim should ever hold office in the United States.   We imported a muslim majority to fashion a muslim district.  Neither Mullah Omar nor Rashida Taliban should ever have escaped their respective kitchens.


----------



## Coyote

Tipsycatlover said:


> No muslim should ever hold office in the United States.   We imported a muslim majority to fashion a muslim district.  Neither Mullah Omar nor Rashida Taliban should ever have escaped their respective kitchens.


Thank goodness for the Constitution.


----------



## The Purge

Perhaps muslim should have thought about it before killing 3000 Americans.....  As the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor, it was not all the people but it was a large portion of them that condoned it!


----------



## Coyote

The Purge said:


> Perhaps muslim should have thought about it before killing 3000 Americans.....  As the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor, it was not all the people but it was a large portion of them that condoned it!



Oh right.  Blame every Muslim for the acts of a few.  That has a familiar ring to it.


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> The apologetics for Ilhan Omar were amazing to watch.
> 
> If we want to ensure equal rights for all American citizens, that means we must expect equal responsibilities from all of them as well. This is not a difficult concept, but it is one that is very uncomfortable to those who want to elevate the people considered "intersectional" without regard to their actual actions or words.
> 
> (full article online)
> Time to admit the obvious: Muslims get a pass on antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News



No different from Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom lynching enforcement getting a Bicentennial pass on all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists or those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act lynching enforcement getting a pass for the second coming; dictating with baptisms by urinations to one born in Washington, D.C. to one of Eisenhower's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants as an Arab back in the 1970's; just to dictate 25 years later instead of being Arab now is either Islam &/or Muslim for their Christiananality pedophilia business more perfect union of "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" 9/11 jihad crusade.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Tipsycatlover said:


> No muslim should ever hold office in the United States.   We imported a muslim majority to fashion a muslim district.  Neither Mullah Omar nor Rashida Taliban should ever have escaped their respective kitchens.



Thank you for confirming how little regard you have for the constitution 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## José

The level of mental retardation of the typical super patriotic american clown is so hopelessly abysmal they can't even realize that what happened in Manhattan in 2001 was a direct consequence of America arming a murderous supremacist state with state of the art weaponry  for half a century for it to murder the native population confined in their ethnic enclaves all the while brainwashing her citizens into calling it "a beacon of democracy in the Middle East".


----------



## The Purge

José said:


> The level of mental retardation of the typical super patriotic american clown is so hopelessly abysmal they can't even realize that what happened in Manhattan in 2001 was a direct consequence of America arming a murderous supremacist state with state of the art weaponry  for half a century for it to murder the native population confined in their ethnic enclaves all the while brainwashing her citizens into calling it "a beacon of democracy in the Middle East".


We aided Afghanistan against Russia, you brain dead freak...and tell me Iran would not have been better off than where it is today.


----------



## The Purge

Coyote said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps muslim should have thought about it before killing 3000 Americans.....  As the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor, it was not all the people but it was a large portion of them that condoned it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right.  Blame every Muslim for the acts of a few.  That has a familiar ring to it.
Click to expand...

Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!


----------



## beautress

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’
Click to expand...

Mr. Jones, did you bother to read the link? I didn't know what they meant by BDS, so I researched it through a search engine, and here is what it means:

BDS stands for *Boycott of, Divestment from, and Sanctions* against Israel. 
Divest synonyms: expropriate, oust, dispossess​In other words, Muslims are hell bent on taking away Israel's property, like the Nazis did before they gassed 6 million Jews at camps like Auschwitz with the lie that they needed a shower after the long journey, and planned on "delousing" them to prevent panic when the smell of their extermination was overwhelming.

How dare they?

Mr. Jones, how would you feel if the Democrats decided that instead of going along with survivors of an extermination plot for blacks, they just decided to dispossess , eliminate, and expropriate you and your extended family's living, bank account, jewelry, household goods and cars on account of your skin color?

Wouldn't you be outraged as well?

Well, you have two of them that want BDS, and you and your family could be next if they got together and plotted and planned against you.

As a matter of fact, the Democrats already did try to dispossess you, take away all you had and on top of all that put your life into permanent sanction for simply living, being, and serving others. 

BDS is bad people. Maxine Waters tried to do a BDS on President Trump's staff by charting and following them every where they went for a few days. That's harassment and not a thing that is befitting of a Congressperson.

You could be next, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## saltydancin

beautress said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Jones, did you bother to read the link? I didn't know what they meant by BDS, so I researched it through a search engine, and here is what it means:
> BDS stands for *Boycott of, Divestment from, and Sanctions* against Israel.
> Divest synonyms: expropriate, oust, dispossess
> In other words, Muslims are hell bent on taking away Israel's property, like the Nazis did before they gassed 6 million Jews at camps like Auschwitz with the lie that they needed a shower after the long journey, and planned on "delousing" them to prevent panic when the smell of their extermination was overwhelming.​How dare they?
> Mr. Jones, how would you feel if the Democrats decided that instead of going along with survivors of an extermination plot for blacks, they just decided to dispossess , eliminate, and expropriate you and your extended family's living, bank account, jewelry, household goods and cars on account of your skin color?
> Wouldn't you be outraged as well?
> Well, you have two of them that want BDS, and you and your family could be next if they got together and plotted and planned against you.
> As a matter of fact, the Democrats already did try to dispossess you, take away all you had and on top of all that put your life into permanent sanction for simply living, being, and serving others.
> BDS is bad people. Maxine Waters tried to do a BDS on President Trump's staff by charting and following them every where they went for a few days. That's harassment and not a thing that is befitting of a Congressperson.
> You could be next, I'm sorry to say.
Click to expand...


BDS is Christians employing US Muslims to exterminate on their behalf just as in the mid 1970's KKK churchstate cops dictated Jews had to pay for the Holocaust since WW II US troops died saving their lives; which now is more like the burning Bush's employed Muslims to eradicate on 9/11 in that "serve the Pope or die" more perfect union marriage with " death to the infidels" which has the crooks on Capitol Hill employing more homicidal suicidal Muslims for sociopsychopathilogical human farming practices.


----------



## Sixties Fan

These radicals got just what they wanted. Instead of singularly condemning antisemitism, the new resolution decries “the reality of anti-Semitism, Islamophobia, racism, and other forms of bigotry, as well as the historical struggles against them.” A passing reference to Omar’s claim that Jews have a divided loyalty appears buried on the fourth page of the document — in paragraph 18. Plenty of mention of white supremacist hatred of Jews can be found in the document, but the Muslim antisemitism that created this controversy to begin with is absent.

(full article online )

Radical Palestinian Group Gloats as Pelosi Caves to Political Pressure


----------



## MJB12741

TrueTT said:


> LOL, I still can’t believe that the Democrats voted in Palestinian and Somali Muslims into congress.
> 
> Their stupidity knows no bounds these days. They are literally ensuring that the Republicans get the Jewish vote with actions like these.



Not only the Jewish vote.  Also the overwhelming majority of Christians.  Keep it up Omar to guarantee Trump or some other republican will be our next president as well as now.


----------



## Coyote

The Purge said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps muslim should have thought about it before killing 3000 Americans.....  As the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor, it was not all the people but it was a large portion of them that condoned it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right.  Blame every Muslim for the acts of a few.  That has a familiar ring to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!
Click to expand...

Guess what.  I strongly condemned what was done to Japanese Americans.  Unlike you I dont care what party does it.  I an sure you would have been rigbt there shoving them in buses and taking their property.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> These radicals got just what they wanted. Instead of singularly condemning antisemitism, the new resolution decries “the reality of anti-Semitism, Islamophobia, racism, and other forms of bigotry, as well as the historical struggles against them.” A passing reference to Omar’s claim that Jews have a divided loyalty appears buried on the fourth page of the document — in paragraph 18. Plenty of mention of white supremacist hatred of Jews can be found in the document, but the Muslim antisemitism that created this controversy to begin with is absent.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Radical Palestinian Group Gloats as Pelosi Caves to Political Pressure


“All about the Benjamins, baby,”

True.


----------



## Sixties Fan

A congressional resolution condemning all forms of bigotry is no doubt commendable, but it doesn’t serve our political purpose. What is necessary is a fierce and detailed expose of all the lies about the Jews. And it is important that the word be used: lies. Many of Omar’s critics prefer to be offended, hurt, and distressed by her repetition of anti-Semitic tropes rather than outraged by the dishonesty of the tropes. And they are, in turn, afraid to offend Omar’s supporters, who seem to think that the lies Omar repeats are simply her opinions; they are just like everyone else’s opinions. Indeed, Omar is entitled to her falsehoods; it is, as we say, a free country. But the falsehoods have to be given their proper name. If Jewish Democrats don’t get tough about this, they will soon find themselves unable to be tough about anything. They will be pushed out of the Democratic Party just as Jews are being pushed out of the Labour Party in the U.K.

(full article online)

Michael Walzer: The Socialism of Fools Takes Washington


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> A congressional resolution condemning all forms of bigotry is no doubt commendable, but it doesn’t serve our political purpose. What is necessary is a fierce and detailed expose of all the lies about the Jews. And it is important that the word be used: lies. Many of Omar’s critics prefer to be offended, hurt, and distressed by her repetition of anti-Semitic tropes rather than outraged by the dishonesty of the tropes. And they are, in turn, afraid to offend Omar’s supporters, who seem to think that the lies Omar repeats are simply her opinions; they are just like everyone else’s opinions. Indeed, Omar is entitled to her falsehoods; it is, as we say, a free country. But the falsehoods have to be given their proper name. If Jewish Democrats don’t get tough about this, they will soon find themselves unable to be tough about anything. They will be pushed out of the Democratic Party just as Jews are being pushed out of the Labour Party in the U.K.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Michael Walzer: The Socialism of Fools Takes Washington


What lies?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> These radicals got just what they wanted. Instead of singularly condemning antisemitism, the new resolution decries “the reality of anti-Semitism, Islamophobia, racism, and other forms of bigotry, as well as the historical struggles against them.” A passing reference to Omar’s claim that Jews have a divided loyalty appears buried on the fourth page of the document — in paragraph 18. Plenty of mention of white supremacist hatred of Jews can be found in the document, but the Muslim antisemitism that created this controversy to begin with is absent.
> 
> (full article online )
> 
> Radical Palestinian Group Gloats as Pelosi Caves to Political Pressure
> 
> 
> 
> “All about the Benjamins, baby,”
> 
> True.
Click to expand...


What's true?


----------



## The Purge

Coyote said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps muslim should have thought about it before killing 3000 Americans.....  As the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor, it was not all the people but it was a large portion of them that condoned it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right.  Blame every Muslim for the acts of a few.  That has a familiar ring to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what.  I strongly condemned what was done to Japanese Americans.  Unlike you I dont care what party does it.  I an sure you would have been rigbt there shoving them in buses and taking their property.
Click to expand...

No but I would have had surveillance on anyone that may have been suspicious ...unlike the poor quality of Muslim surveillance after 9/11!!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wow, how this thread has descended into what it is not about, really fast  !!!!

What is this thread about, again ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dan Stubbs said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a shame that identity politics has lead us to dregs like Rashida Tlaib.
> *
> Rep. Tlaib Defends Rep. Omar Amid Anti-Semitism Controversy: She's 'Targeted' Like 'Civil Rights Icons'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think both these women are being targeted in part because they are Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they are being targeted because of what they have been saying.
> 
> From pro Israel and anti BDS before elections, to anti Israel and pro BDS post elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Other politicians have expressed anti-semitic views and not been targeted.  There is absolutely no requirement for any of our politicians to be pro-Israel.  Israel is a nation, like any other nation who happens to be an ally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just maybe, none of the politicians you are thinking about won seats in office by saying they were pro Israel and anti BDS when they were really not.
> 
> In other words, both of these women lied in order to be voted in.
> 
> Beyond that, they did not miss any time in attacking Israel after they got in.
> 
> They do not need to be Pro Israel.
> 
> They do not need to make it their main event for the next 2 to 4 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *No the people who *
> *OWN the Congress have a goal, Open Borders to let more slave voters in, more drugs, gangs, illness, disabled welfare Mothers, children who have no education, and in some cases disabled mentaly, so a pretty wide range of new people coming across the borders, from China, South America, Muslim Nations, Russia, Japan, anyone who can get her gets a free ticket to ride the welfare train.   Who pays for it the working Americans who do the 9 to 5 job and then works part time just to make to day to day.  No saving account because they are required to pay for Health Ins, and taxes, and house taxes.   We are getting screwed by every welfare program and on the side is still Vets, and disabled American who can not feed themselves.   We need to find the illegals and deport, we want no more border baby being dropped this needs to be done now if not yesterday.*
Click to expand...


You took the Israel apologists to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Purge said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps muslim should have thought about it before killing 3000 Americans.....  As the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor, it was not all the people but it was a large portion of them that condoned it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right.  Blame every Muslim for the acts of a few.  That has a familiar ring to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what.  I strongly condemned what was done to Japanese Americans.  Unlike you I dont care what party does it.  I an sure you would have been rigbt there shoving them in buses and taking their property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I would have had surveillance on anyone that may have been suspicious ...unlike the poor quality of Muslim surveillance after 9/11!!!
Click to expand...


other way around charlie,the pic on the left is a world WITH Israel,pic on the right,is a pic of a world WITHOUT Israel Einstein.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event
> 
> 
> 
> *CAIR-Chicago 15th Annual Banquet: Rashida Tlaib*
> 
> **
Click to expand...




this is what i say to this great lady-


----------



## MJB12741

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event
> 
> 
> 
> *CAIR-Chicago 15th Annual Banquet: Rashida Tlaib*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i say to this great lady-
Click to expand...

YES.  Bless her. Go girl go. Trump or some other republican is now certain to win our next presidential election.


LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event
> 
> 
> 
> *CAIR-Chicago 15th Annual Banquet: Rashida Tlaib*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i say to this great lady-
Click to expand...


I think I love her.  *GO GIRL GO!*  Now that Americans see for ourselves what Israels & Americas enemies represent in our congress, Trump or some other republican is now guaranteed to win our next presidential election.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Jihad Jew-hater Rep. Rashida Tlaib speaks at Hamas-tied CAIR event
> 
> 
> 
> *CAIR-Chicago 15th Annual Banquet: Rashida Tlaib*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is what i say to this great lady-
Click to expand...


I agree!!! The spotlight is on her and even though the Bill was “ watered down” she will not open her Muslim Trap Again.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Let us not jump the gun about whether the newly elected women will or will not attempt to say or do anything else in regards to any condemnations of Jews or Israel.  Let the future tell their story.  ]

So we took note when the Free Beacon reported on the connection of Tlaib to the Soros network. Soros, through various groups he funds particularly the Open Society entities, is a major funder of the anti-Israel movement.

The Washington Free Beacon reports not only on the Soro-backed funding of Tlaib, but discrepancies in reporting of that funding.:

Tlaib also reported a $68,307 salary for a “Leadership in Government Fellowship” in 2017 but did not disclose the name of the organization who provided the funding for the fellowship, as required by the U.S. House of Representatives Committee on Ethics.

The _Washington Free Beacon _reached out to George Soros’s spokesperson in December and were provided copies of tax forms for all entities that are run by the liberal billionaire and make up his Open Society network.

On page 97 of the 321-page tax form for the Open Society Institute, the legal name for the Open Society Foundation, an expenditure of $85,307 is shown to Tlaib for a “leadership in government fellowship,” the _Free Beacon_ reported.

The amount that Soros’s group reported paying out to Tlaib on its tax forms, $85,307, differs from the amount Tlaib reported on her financial disclosure—$68,307—for her leadership in government fellowship.

“Rashida Tlaib was awarded a Leadership in Government fellowship from the Open Society Foundations in the fall of 2016,” Jonathan Kaplan, Soros’s spokesperson, told the _Free Beacon_ at the time. “Her project: to focus on increasing the civic participation of disenfranchised urban communities of color. When Ms. Tlaib informed us that she was planning to run for Congress, we mutually agreed to suspend her fellowship and no further payments were made.”

Kendra Arnold, the executive director of the Foundation for Accountability and Civic Trust, a government watchdog group, said that the payment was “problematic” given that candidates are required to disclose the source of their income.

Here’s more from our 2016 story, Soros-funded anti-Israel ecosystem unmasked by hack:

(full article online)

Is it any surprise anti-Israel Rep. Rashida Tlaib was funded by Soros-group before running for Congress?


----------



## saltydancin

LA RAM FAN said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps muslim should have thought about it before killing 3000 Americans.....  As the Japanese attacked Pearl Harbor, it was not all the people but it was a large portion of them that condoned it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right.  Blame every Muslim for the acts of a few.  That has a familiar ring to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what.  I strongly condemned what was done to Japanese Americans.  Unlike you I dont care what party does it.  I an sure you would have been rigbt there shoving them in buses and taking their property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I would have had surveillance on anyone that may have been suspicious ...unlike the poor quality of Muslim surveillance after 9/11!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around charlie,the pic on the left is a world WITH Israel,pic on the right,is a pic of a world WITHOUT Israel Einstein.
Click to expand...


So if Israel didn't exist Islam would not have attacked the NYC Twin Towers, so as long as Israel exists; Muslims & Christians will attack the US & anything under God like Ocasio-Cortez getting US Congress pay being a puppet of Turkey Muslims so Israel won't exist just as what Talib & Omar are collecting taxpayers monies for......


----------



## Sixties Fan

AIPAC and the Company that Rashida Tlaib Keeps


----------



## Hollie

OK, stop me if you've heard this one before. 

People reacted negatively to the antisemitic comments by Ilhan Omar due to "islamophobia". 

*WATCH: Tlaib Explains Why People Reacted Negatively to Omar's Comments And She's Way Off*
Beth Baumann | Mar 11, 2019 9:55 PM

Tlaib Believes People Reacted Negatively to Omar's Comments Because...


Isn't it great that worshipping at the altar of "identity politics" and "diversity" allows us to tolerate islamic fascists?


----------



## deanrd

The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar

 Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote. 

FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right.  Blame every Muslim for the acts of a few.  That has a familiar ring to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guess what.  I strongly condemned what was done to Japanese Americans.  Unlike you I dont care what party does it.  I an sure you would have been rigbt there shoving them in buses and taking their property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I would have had surveillance on anyone that may have been suspicious ...unlike the poor quality of Muslim surveillance after 9/11!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around charlie,the pic on the left is a world WITH Israel,pic on the right,is a pic of a world WITHOUT Israel Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Israel didn't exist Islam would not have attacked the NYC Twin Towers, so as long as Israel exists; Muslims & Christians will attack the US & anything under God like Ocasio-Cortez getting US Congress pay being a puppet of Turkey Muslims so Israel won't exist just as what Talib & Omar are collecting taxpayers monies for......
Click to expand...



hate top break your heart Israel apologists but Israel along with out corrupt government were behind the twin towers destruction.LOL i have taken many people to school on that in the conspiracy section too m any times to remember charlie.LOL


----------



## Coyote

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.  I strongly condemned what was done to Japanese Americans.  Unlike you I dont care what party does it.  I an sure you would have been rigbt there shoving them in buses and taking their property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I would have had surveillance on anyone that may have been suspicious ...unlike the poor quality of Muslim surveillance after 9/11!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around charlie,the pic on the left is a world WITH Israel,pic on the right,is a pic of a world WITHOUT Israel Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Israel didn't exist Islam would not have attacked the NYC Twin Towers, so as long as Israel exists; Muslims & Christians will attack the US & anything under God like Ocasio-Cortez getting US Congress pay being a puppet of Turkey Muslims so Israel won't exist just as what Talib & Omar are collecting taxpayers monies for......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hate top break your heart Israel apologists but Israel along with out corrupt government were behind the twin towers destruction.LOL i have taken many people to school on that in the conspiracy section too m any times to remember charlie.LOL
Click to expand...


What sillyness.


----------



## Coyote

deanrd said:


> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> 
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?




Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.


----------



## The Purge

Coyote said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> 
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.
Click to expand...


“It’s not rape in Islam”: ISIS Muslima says jihadis’ rape of non-Muslim women is “allowed in the 
Quran”

*JIHAD WATCH ^ *


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Clarifying the function of the word Islamophobia for the past 40 years ]

At the end of the 1970s, Iranian fundamentalists invented the term "Islamophobia" formed in analogy to "xenophobia". The aim of this word was to declare Islam inviolate. Whoever crosses this border is deemed a racist. This term, which is worthy of totalitarian propaganda, is deliberately unspecific about whether it refers to a religion, a belief system or its faithful adherents around the world.

...The term "Islamophobia" serves a number of functions: it denies the reality of an Islamic offensive in Europe all the better to justify it; it attacks secularism by equating it with fundamentalism.

Islamophobia—that is, the word itself—is meant to silence you.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> 
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.
Click to expand...


Rather than just toss out slogans, why not define “islamophobia”?

Criticism of religious totalitarianism and a patriarchal, politico-social structure that is antithetical to western values of personal freedoms is not islamophobia, it’s a valid criticism of religious totalitarianism. I find that the most strident screeching of the “islamophobia” slogan comes from moslems (and their apologists), who presume to reserve for themselves a position of privileged inviolability in public discourse and in print that illustrate its arrogant--and dangerous--opposition to basic freedoms that we all-too-often take for granted.

Just ask these guys:

Egyptian blogger among 24 facing jail terms for ‘insulting’ the judiciary

It seems I fell asleep and somehow woke up in 1215. The ink on the Magna Carta is not yet dry.


All of the tenets that have allowed the West to develop represent the distillation of centuries of Judeo-Christian principles and convictions, ancient Greek and Roman philosophy, the Magna Carta, the work of Locke, Hume, Rousseau, Paine, _et al_. into a codified framework of law that guarantees rights and liberties to all people— fair and equal treatment under the law.

Are you surprised that westerners have an aversion to moslems who insist that we are to accommodate limits on our freedoms because moslems find those freedoms repulsive?


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> 
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.
Click to expand...


Islamophobia defined as an Islamidiotocracy jihad of Christiananality pedophilia business with Islam as Allah & God.


----------



## saltydancin

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.  I strongly condemned what was done to Japanese Americans.  Unlike you I dont care what party does it.  I an sure you would have been rigbt there shoving them in buses and taking their property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I would have had surveillance on anyone that may have been suspicious ...unlike the poor quality of Muslim surveillance after 9/11!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around charlie,the pic on the left is a world WITH Israel,pic on the right,is a pic of a world WITHOUT Israel Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Israel didn't exist Islam would not have attacked the NYC Twin Towers, so as long as Israel exists; Muslims & Christians will attack the US & anything under God like Ocasio-Cortez getting US Congress pay being a puppet of Turkey Muslims so Israel won't exist just as what Talib & Omar are collecting taxpayers monies for......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hate top break your heart Israel apologists but Israel along with out corrupt government were behind the twin towers destruction.LOL i have taken many people to school on that in the conspiracy section too m any times to remember charlie.LOL
Click to expand...


Still some pedophilia business patriot act lynching enforcement fan of the Islamidiotocracy from probably before 9/11 & getting paid for it like Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom of thieving US Constitution arsonists...


----------



## MAGAman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’


Yeah..
 They just want to kill all of the Jews in Israel

Good point.


----------



## MJB12741

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as we blamed Imperial Japan....Didn’t  FDR lock up most Japanese in America afraid they were the enemy....you forget what your DEMONRAT party did.... There were no mass arrests of Muslims but as we have seen in 18 years muslim are the prime culprits in most suicide murders and most problems in other countries....shall we look to Europe, in their great stupidity in taking in your garbage? Now, as here, muslims are trying to take over....the only fix is dispatching thousands, if not more of them.....how do you tell a good muslim from one that wants to kill you? Inquisitive minds would like to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.  I strongly condemned what was done to Japanese Americans.  Unlike you I dont care what party does it.  I an sure you would have been rigbt there shoving them in buses and taking their property.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No but I would have had surveillance on anyone that may have been suspicious ...unlike the poor quality of Muslim surveillance after 9/11!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around charlie,the pic on the left is a world WITH Israel,pic on the right,is a pic of a world WITHOUT Israel Einstein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Israel didn't exist Islam would not have attacked the NYC Twin Towers, so as long as Israel exists; Muslims & Christians will attack the US & anything under God like Ocasio-Cortez getting US Congress pay being a puppet of Turkey Muslims so Israel won't exist just as what Talib & Omar are collecting taxpayers monies for......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hate top break your heart Israel apologists but Israel along with out corrupt government were behind the twin towers destruction.LOL i have taken many people to school on that in the conspiracy section too m any times to remember charlie.LOL
Click to expand...


So, how was the candy?


----------



## MJB12741

Bless you Israel for supporting us on 911.   Israeli President Moshe Katsav donates blood in his Jerusalem residence September 12, 2001, for the victims of yesterday's terrorist attacks in the United States. Israel has declared a national day of mourning in solidarity with the US after devastating aircraft attacks in New York and Washington DC Flags flew at half-mast across the Jewish state as Israel expressed its sorrow over the unprecedented assault on its main ally while scores of Israelis and others donated blood.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. Rashida Tlaib’s Staff Has “No Comment” After She Unfollows Anti-Semitic Instagram Page


----------



## Sixties Fan

NYT Bolsters Ilhan Omar's Anti-Semitic Rhetoric in AIPAC Article


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tlaib Blames Islamophobia For Democrats' Reaction to Omar's Anti-Semitism


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire time:

We Somalis Are So Proud That Ilhan Omar, A Somali, Cares More About Palestine Than About Us – PreOccupied Territory


----------



## Mindful

*Ilhan Omar’s Attacks on Supporters of Israel.*

When Congresswoman Ilhan Omar asserted that U.S. support for Israel was “all about the Benjamins”—i.e., all about money—and that the money came from the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC), most of the ensuing controversy revolved around whether these statements were anti-Semitic. But that misses the point, argues *Michael Walzer*:

Omar’s claim about “the Benjamins” is simply false. Money counts in American politics, but not in the way she says it does. American support for Israel has moral, political, religious, and strategic reasons; it isn’t bought. That falsehood is more important than the anti-Semitism that probably motivates it—or, better, we shouldn’t care about Omar’s moral character but rather about what she says.

Jewish critics of Omar have complained more about her character or her anti-Semitism than about the lies she repeats. . . . A congressional resolution condemning all forms of bigotry is no doubt commendable, but it doesn’t serve our political purpose. What is necessary is a fierce and detailed exposé of all the lies about the Jews. And it is important that the word be used: lies.

Many of Omar’s critics prefer to be offended, hurt, and distressed by her repetition of anti-Semitic tropes rather than outraged by the dishonesty of the tropes. And they are, in turn, afraid to offend Omar’s supporters, who seem to think that the lies Omar repeats are simply her opinions; they are just like everyone else’s opinions. . . .


Expose the Lies in Ilhan Omar’s Attacks on Supporters of Israel


----------



## Mindful

^If Jewish Democrats don’t get tough about this, they will soon find themselves unable to be tough about anything. They will be pushed out of the Democratic party just as Jews are being pushed out of the Labor party in the UK.

 Long ago, [the German socialist leader] August Bebel gave a name to left-wing anti-Semitism: “the socialism of fools.” Now the fools are in Congress.


----------



## DOTR

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"



Liberal Jews oppose Israel as well in many cases.


----------



## DOTR

Mindful said:


> ^If Jewish Democrats don’t get tough about this, they will soon find themselves unable to be tough about anything. They will be pushed out of the Democratic party just as Jews are being pushed out of the Labor party in the UK.
> 
> Long ago, [the German socialist leader] August Bebel gave a name to left-wing anti-Semitism: “the socialism of fools.” Now the fools are in Congress.



Yet the Labor Party is still backed and supported by Jews. Just as the Democrat Party enjoys their support. 
   You are a logical person. Think about it.


----------



## Mindful

DOTR said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^If Jewish Democrats don’t get tough about this, they will soon find themselves unable to be tough about anything. They will be pushed out of the Democratic party just as Jews are being pushed out of the Labor party in the UK.
> 
> Long ago, [the German socialist leader] August Bebel gave a name to left-wing anti-Semitism: “the socialism of fools.” Now the fools are in Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the Labor Party is still backed and supported by Jews. Just as the Democrat Party enjoys their support.
> You are a logical person. Think about it.
Click to expand...


There's the Labour Party, and there's the "labour party". Lately infected by a mutant strain. The Democratic Party is going that way.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

DOTR said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Jews oppose Israel as well in many cases.
Click to expand...


Not so. The Jews that actually believe Israel does not have the Right to exist are the Hasidic Jews


----------



## DOTR

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Jews oppose Israel as well in many cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. The Jews that actually believe Israel does not have the Right to exist are the Hasidic Jews
Click to expand...


No its very true. Atheistic liberal Jews oppose Israel at every opportunity. And they support a party steeped in anti-Israelism. Marxism and anti Zionism go together always. And Jews are over represented in Marxist thinking.
   What’s the capital of Israel?


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> 
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather than just toss out slogans, why not define “islamophobia”?
> 
> Criticism of religious totalitarianism and a patriarchal, politico-social structure that is antithetical to western values of personal freedoms is not islamophobia, it’s a valid criticism of religious totalitarianism. I find that the most strident screeching of the “islamophobia” slogan comes from moslems (and their apologists), who presume to reserve for themselves a position of privileged inviolability in public discourse and in print that illustrate its arrogant--and dangerous--opposition to basic freedoms that we all-too-often take for granted.
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> Egyptian blogger among 24 facing jail terms for ‘insulting’ the judiciary
> 
> It seems I fell asleep and somehow woke up in 1215. The ink on the Magna Carta is not yet dry.
> 
> 
> All of the tenets that have allowed the West to develop represent the distillation of centuries of Judeo-Christian principles and convictions, ancient Greek and Roman philosophy, the Magna Carta, the work of Locke, Hume, Rousseau, Paine, _et al_. into a codified framework of law that guarantees rights and liberties to all people— fair and equal treatment under the law.
> 
> Are you surprised that westerners have an aversion to moslems who insist that we are to accommodate limits on our freedoms because moslems find those freedoms repulsive?
Click to expand...

Like I said.  Islamophobia is the currently acceptable hate machine endorsed by and propogated by bigots everywhere who make no disinctions.

Wjen you perpetrate false canards like creeping Sharia, rape jihad, Mohammed was a pedo,  and no go zones you are no different than the antisemites who propagate untruths about Jews.  Only we call those people what tbey are: anti semites.

What specific limits on your freedoms are you being asked to accomodate that are unique to Muslims?

 Be afraid

The random Muslim scare story generator: separating fact from fiction


----------



## DOTR

Mindful said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^If Jewish Democrats don’t get tough about this, they will soon find themselves unable to be tough about anything. They will be pushed out of the Democratic party just as Jews are being pushed out of the Labor party in the UK.
> 
> Long ago, [the German socialist leader] August Bebel gave a name to left-wing anti-Semitism: “the socialism of fools.” Now the fools are in Congress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the Labor Party is still backed and supported by Jews. Just as the Democrat Party enjoys their support.
> You are a logical person. Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the Labour Party, and there's the "labour party". Lately infected by a mutant strain. The Democratic Party is going that way.
Click to expand...

Ok let me try it this way....


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather than just toss out slogans, why not define “islamophobia”?
> Criticism of religious totalitarianism and a patriarchal, politico-social structure that is antithetical to western values of personal freedoms is not islamophobia, it’s a valid criticism of religious totalitarianism. I find that the most strident screeching of the “islamophobia” slogan comes from moslems (and their apologists), who presume to reserve for themselves a position of privileged inviolability in public discourse and in print that illustrate its arrogant--and dangerous--opposition to basic freedoms that we all-too-often take for granted.
> Just ask these guys:
> Egyptian blogger among 24 facing jail terms for ‘insulting’ the judiciary
> It seems I fell asleep and somehow woke up in 1215. The ink on the Magna Carta is not yet dry.
> All of the tenets that have allowed the West to develop represent the distillation of centuries of Judeo-Christian principles and convictions, ancient Greek and Roman philosophy, the Magna Carta, the work of Locke, Hume, Rousseau, Paine, _et al_. into a codified framework of law that guarantees rights and liberties to all people— fair and equal treatment under the law.
> Are you surprised that westerners have an aversion to moslems who insist that we are to accommodate limits on our freedoms because moslems find those freedoms repulsive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said.  Islamophobia is the currently acceptable hate machine endorsed by and propogated by bigots everywhere who make no disinctions.
> Wjen you perpetrate false canards like creeping Sharia, rape jihad, Mohammed was a pedo,  and no go zones you are no different than the antisemites who propagate untruths about Jews.  Only we call those people what tbey are: anti semites.
> What specific limits on your freedoms are you being asked to accomodate that are unique to Muslims?
> 
> Be afraid
> 
> The random Muslim scare story generator: separating fact from fiction
Click to expand...


So like Christians proclaiming Christ existed before God as all were supposed to be afraid of their crusade, Islam is proclaiming Allah existed before God & now all are expected to be afraid of these pseudo-religious sciences ?


----------



## The Original Tree

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return


*A One State Solution would Actually Be ILLEGAL since Palestine was divided up in to two parts.  West Palestine which is all territory West of The Jordan River and was designated as The Homeland of The Jews.

And East Palestine, which is all Territory East of The Jordan River or Transjordan, which was designated for all Arabs who wanted to live there, forming a new never before existing state of Palestine.  They don't have to call it Palestine.  They can call it Transjordan if they prefer that.

This has been set in international law for over 100 years.  I am curious now, why The Arabs want to change International Law and have rejected all attempts and offers for a two state solution, and now want a one state solution?*


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> 
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather than just toss out slogans, why not define “islamophobia”?
> 
> Criticism of religious totalitarianism and a patriarchal, politico-social structure that is antithetical to western values of personal freedoms is not islamophobia, it’s a valid criticism of religious totalitarianism. I find that the most strident screeching of the “islamophobia” slogan comes from moslems (and their apologists), who presume to reserve for themselves a position of privileged inviolability in public discourse and in print that illustrate its arrogant--and dangerous--opposition to basic freedoms that we all-too-often take for granted.
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> Egyptian blogger among 24 facing jail terms for ‘insulting’ the judiciary
> 
> It seems I fell asleep and somehow woke up in 1215. The ink on the Magna Carta is not yet dry.
> 
> 
> All of the tenets that have allowed the West to develop represent the distillation of centuries of Judeo-Christian principles and convictions, ancient Greek and Roman philosophy, the Magna Carta, the work of Locke, Hume, Rousseau, Paine, _et al_. into a codified framework of law that guarantees rights and liberties to all people— fair and equal treatment under the law.
> 
> Are you surprised that westerners have an aversion to moslems who insist that we are to accommodate limits on our freedoms because moslems find those freedoms repulsive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said.  Islamophobia is the currently acceptable hate machine endorsed by and propogated by bigots everywhere who make no disinctions.
> 
> Wjen you perpetrate false canards like creeping Sharia, rape jihad, Mohammed was a pedo,  and no go zones you are no different than the antisemites who propagate untruths about Jews.  Only we call those people what tbey are: anti semites.
> 
> What specific limits on your freedoms are you being asked to accomodate that are unique to Muslims?
> 
> Be afraid
> 
> The random Muslim scare story generator: separating fact from fiction
Click to expand...



It’s disappointing that you just used the “islamophobia” slogan to excuse Islamic terrorism. It’s not a canard that people’s lives and freedoms are at risk from Islamic terrorists seeking to impose their brand of a brutish, repressive politico-religious ideology on others.

We can take France as one example. Here’s a list of (Islamic) terrorist attacke since 2015.

Deadly attacks in Europe since 2015

You should notice that the list includes among the attacks that killed 86 people in the truck ramming gee-had, the Charlie Hebdo mass killing. You remember the Mo’ tunes thingy, right? What I find rather ironic, is that, that entire situation exposed a rather monumental hypocrisy, on the part of islamics. 

The restrictions on illustrating or creating images of Muhammud, for fear that they might encourage or elicit worship of the the Arab warlord, represented the original offense here. Of course, far from being something intended to encourage worship of Muhammud, the cartoons in question were an expression of journalistic freedom and freedom of expression – a long held right that westerners embrace. In response, large groups of moslems rallied and protested at embassies, threatened to kidnap westerners, chanted (bizarrely) "Death to America", boycotted Denmark and invaded sovereign Danish lands in Indonesia.Oh yeah, they also gunned down staff at the newspaper. 

In response to fear of idolizing Muhammud and expressing the western ideals of freedom of speech and of expression, Moslems threaten violence and go on fiery rampages...in idolization of Muhammud and his reputation. 

Super.



We can move on to the Islamic problem in Germany, Sweden and elsewhere across Europe if you wish. Speaking of No-Go zones…..

Swedish police name dozens of "vulnerable areas"—but are they "no-go zones"?
Are There No-Go Zones in Sweden? Police Identify Dozens of 'Vulnerable Areas' Rife With Criminality



Deliver Me: Parts of Multicultural Malmö 'Too Dangerous' for Postal Service
According to Sweden's state-owned post operator PostNord, parts of Sweden's third-largest city are so dangerous that allowing staff to work there would be a violation of the employer's responsibilities. By contrast, locals, who have had no packages delivered in no fewer than seven years, complain of a violation of their basic rights.



Gee-Whiz. Why are those "islamophobic" Europeans making such a kerfuffle about..... you know..... just slogans.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

DOTR said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Jews oppose Israel as well in many cases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so. The Jews that actually believe Israel does not have the Right to exist are the Hasidic Jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its very true. Atheistic liberal Jews oppose Israel at every opportunity. And they support a party steeped in anti-Israelism. Marxism and anti Zionism go together always. And Jews are over represented in Marxist thinking.
> What’s the capital of Israel?
Click to expand...


Atheists would be opposed.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Despite presenting itself as an innocuous Muslim civil rights organization, records show that CAIR was created as part of a Hamas-support network in America. Hamas is a Muslim Brotherhood legacy group that openly seeks Israel’s destruction. The FBI severed formal relations with CAIR in 2008, saying that the group was not “an appropriate liaison partner” until it could determine “whether there continues to be a connection between CAIR or its executives and HAMAS.”

That policy remains in effect. The United Arab Emirates, meanwhile, designated CAIR as a terrorist group in 2014.

(full article online)

CAIR’s Damaging Influence Evident in Ilhan Omar Controversy


----------



## Hollie

The problem of "identity politics" is being displayed in rather ugly fashion.




_Omar: Trump Is Not a Human_

Omar: Trump Is Not a Human

After drawing comparisons between President Obama and President Trump in an interview with Politico, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) clarified Monday that they are not similar because the latter is not a human.

“As she saw it, the party ostensibly committed to progressive values had become complicit in perpetuating the status quo,” the article in Politico Magazine states. “Omar says the "hope and change" offered by Barack Obama was a mirage. Recalling the "caging of kids" at the U.S.-Mexico border and the "droning of countries around the world" on Obama’s watch, she argues that the Democratic president operated within the same fundamentally broken framework as his Republican successor.”

When Fox News’s Guerin Hays questioned her about the article, she mostly refused to answer until she finally snapped and said they “absolutely” were not the same because “one is human the other is not.”


----------



## rylah

The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia", 
is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.


 It is nothing more than bigotry.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> 
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rather than just toss out slogans, why not define “islamophobia”?
> 
> Criticism of religious totalitarianism and a patriarchal, politico-social structure that is antithetical to western values of personal freedoms is not islamophobia, it’s a valid criticism of religious totalitarianism. I find that the most strident screeching of the “islamophobia” slogan comes from moslems (and their apologists), who presume to reserve for themselves a position of privileged inviolability in public discourse and in print that illustrate its arrogant--and dangerous--opposition to basic freedoms that we all-too-often take for granted.
> 
> Just ask these guys:
> 
> Egyptian blogger among 24 facing jail terms for ‘insulting’ the judiciary
> 
> It seems I fell asleep and somehow woke up in 1215. The ink on the Magna Carta is not yet dry.
> 
> 
> All of the tenets that have allowed the West to develop represent the distillation of centuries of Judeo-Christian principles and convictions, ancient Greek and Roman philosophy, the Magna Carta, the work of Locke, Hume, Rousseau, Paine, _et al_. into a codified framework of law that guarantees rights and liberties to all people— fair and equal treatment under the law.
> 
> Are you surprised that westerners have an aversion to moslems who insist that we are to accommodate limits on our freedoms because moslems find those freedoms repulsive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said.  Islamophobia is the currently acceptable hate machine endorsed by and propogated by bigots everywhere who make no disinctions.
> 
> Wjen you perpetrate false canards like creeping Sharia, rape jihad, Mohammed was a pedo,  and no go zones you are no different than the antisemites who propagate untruths about Jews.  Only we call those people what tbey are: anti semites.
> 
> What specific limits on your freedoms are you being asked to accomodate that are unique to Muslims?
> 
> Be afraid
> 
> The random Muslim scare story generator: separating fact from fiction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It’s disappointing that you just used the “islamophobia” slogan to excuse Islamic terrorism. It’s not a canard that people’s lives and freedoms are at risk from Islamic terrorists seeking to impose their brand of a brutish, repressive politico-religious ideology on others.
> 
> We can take France as one example. Here’s a list of (Islamic) terrorist attacke since 2015.
> 
> Deadly attacks in Europe since 2015
> 
> You should notice that the list includes among the attacks that killed 86 people in the truck ramming gee-had, the Charlie Hebdo mass killing. You remember the Mo’ tunes thingy, right? What I find rather ironic, is that, that entire situation exposed a rather monumental hypocrisy, on the part of islamics.
> 
> The restrictions on illustrating or creating images of Muhammud, for fear that they might encourage or elicit worship of the the Arab warlord, represented the original offense here. Of course, far from being something intended to encourage worship of Muhammud, the cartoons in question were an expression of journalistic freedom and freedom of expression – a long held right that westerners embrace. In response, large groups of moslems rallied and protested at embassies, threatened to kidnap westerners, chanted (bizarrely) "Death to America", boycotted Denmark and invaded sovereign Danish lands in Indonesia.Oh yeah, they also gunned down staff at the newspaper.
> 
> In response to fear of idolizing Muhammud and expressing the western ideals of freedom of speech and of expression, Moslems threaten violence and go on fiery rampages...in idolization of Muhammud and his reputation.
> 
> Super.
> 
> 
> 
> We can move on to the Islamic problem in Germany, Sweden and elsewhere across Europe if you wish. Speaking of No-Go zones…..
> 
> Swedish police name dozens of "vulnerable areas"—but are they "no-go zones"?
> Are There No-Go Zones in Sweden? Police Identify Dozens of 'Vulnerable Areas' Rife With Criminality
> 
> 
> 
> Deliver Me: Parts of Multicultural Malmö 'Too Dangerous' for Postal Service
> According to Sweden's state-owned post operator PostNord, parts of Sweden's third-largest city are so dangerous that allowing staff to work there would be a violation of the employer's responsibilities. By contrast, locals, who have had no packages delivered in no fewer than seven years, complain of a violation of their basic rights.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee-Whiz. Why are those "islamophobic" Europeans making such a kerfuffle about..... you know..... just slogans.
Click to expand...


So you can’t list any specific limits on your freedoms or ways you are being asked to accomodate that are unique to Muslims?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
Click to expand...


It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.

The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,

When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.


----------



## saltydancin

rylah said:


> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.



If some 50 years of US it's a Christian Nation pedophilia slavery hasn't been enough, this dhimmitude is after all these years yet more don't laugh cause it's not funny super ego megalomaniacal suicidal pedophile homicidal compulsive-obsessive human farming  avoidance-acceptance lynching enforcement with subconscious realization of being in a more perfect union Islam-Christiananality pedophilia business forcing every form of tyranny over the mind of man from cross conditioning way beyond therapy for pleasure as principled "death to the infidels" "serve the Pope or die" consummation as if it is supposed to be like catching fish in a barrel ?


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is safe to say that Israel, AIPAC, BDS, and the so-called “occupation” are odd topics to consume a freshman congresswoman from the Minnesota 5th two months into her term. The Minnesota 5th has the highest poverty rate (15%) and unemployment rate (3.7%) in the state. The district is also the youngest in terms of age – millennials make up 35% of the voting population – and it is also the state’s most diverse, which is due in part to the fact that the district is home to the largest Somali immigrant community in the US.

Like the rest of the country, voters in the Minnesota 5th are concerned about the economy, jobs and crime and safety, and, like most immigrant communities, they wrestle with issues of assimilation as they transition from the first to the second generations. To the extent voters in the Minnesota 5th talk about foreign policy, they talk about internal Somali politics, clan rivalries, and relations with other countries in East Africa, namely neighboring Kenya.

I know this because several years back I was an investigator for the Senate Committee on Homeland Security looking into why young men from the Cedar-Riverside neighborhood at the heart of the Minnesota 5th were returning to Somalia to fight for al-Shabab, the regional Islamist terrorist organization there. I spent time interviewing young people, community leaders, and the families of those whose who had returned home to join al-Shabab.

Based on my experience in the 5th District and in Washington meeting with national Muslim organizations, it is clear to me that Rep. Omar’s focus on Israel has nothing to do with her constituents and everything to do with a broader information campaign designed to undermine and weaken America’s relationship with Israel. The long-term goal of that campaign does not include Israel’s survival despite lip service by Rep. Omar and others about a two-state solution.

(full article online)

Rep. Omar’s comments are worse than you think


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | Ilhan Omar Can Fix This. Here’s How.


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Opinion | Ilhan Omar Can Fix This. Here’s How.



So SSDD has gone from same sheet different day "serve the Pope or die" to same servitude different dhimmitude "death to the infidels"......


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It is safe to say that Israel, AIPAC, BDS, and the so-called “occupation” are odd topics to consume a freshman congresswoman from the Minnesota 5th two months into her term. The Minnesota 5th has the highest poverty rate (15%) and unemployment rate (3.7%) in the state. The district is also the youngest in terms of age – millennials make up 35% of the voting population – and it is also the state’s most diverse, which is due in part to the fact that the district is home to the largest Somali immigrant community in the US.
> 
> Like the rest of the country, voters in the Minnesota 5th are concerned about the economy, jobs and crime and safety, and, like most immigrant communities, they wrestle with issues of assimilation as they transition from the first to the second generations. To the extent voters in the Minnesota 5th talk about foreign policy, they talk about internal Somali politics, clan rivalries, and relations with other countries in East Africa, namely neighboring Kenya.
> 
> I know this because several years back I was an investigator for the Senate Committee on Homeland Security looking into why young men from the Cedar-Riverside neighborhood at the heart of the Minnesota 5th were returning to Somalia to fight for al-Shabab, the regional Islamist terrorist organization there. I spent time interviewing young people, community leaders, and the families of those whose who had returned home to join al-Shabab.
> 
> Based on my experience in the 5th District and in Washington meeting with national Muslim organizations, it is clear to me that Rep. Omar’s focus on Israel has nothing to do with her constituents and everything to do with a broader information campaign designed to undermine and weaken America’s relationship with Israel. The long-term goal of that campaign does not include Israel’s survival despite lip service by Rep. Omar and others about a two-state solution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rep. Omar’s comments are worse than you think


Rep. Omar implies that our congress people are bought off.

And the sky is blue and the sun comes up in the morning.

I see nothing controversial here.


----------



## Hollie

It seems even the rabid, left of left Dems are seeing Ilhan Omar and her rabid Jew hatreds pious islamic views as a liability. 


Democrats upset over Omar seeking primary challenger

Some Minnesota Democrats, aghast at controversial comments made by Rep. Ilhan Omar (D), are taking initial steps to recruit a candidate to run against her in next year’s primary election, seeking to buck history in one of the nation’s most progressive legislative districts.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that Israel, AIPAC, BDS, and the so-called “occupation” are odd topics to consume a freshman congresswoman from the Minnesota 5th two months into her term. The Minnesota 5th has the highest poverty rate (15%) and unemployment rate (3.7%) in the state. The district is also the youngest in terms of age – millennials make up 35% of the voting population – and it is also the state’s most diverse, which is due in part to the fact that the district is home to the largest Somali immigrant community in the US.
> 
> Like the rest of the country, voters in the Minnesota 5th are concerned about the economy, jobs and crime and safety, and, like most immigrant communities, they wrestle with issues of assimilation as they transition from the first to the second generations. To the extent voters in the Minnesota 5th talk about foreign policy, they talk about internal Somali politics, clan rivalries, and relations with other countries in East Africa, namely neighboring Kenya.
> 
> I know this because several years back I was an investigator for the Senate Committee on Homeland Security looking into why young men from the Cedar-Riverside neighborhood at the heart of the Minnesota 5th were returning to Somalia to fight for al-Shabab, the regional Islamist terrorist organization there. I spent time interviewing young people, community leaders, and the families of those whose who had returned home to join al-Shabab.
> 
> Based on my experience in the 5th District and in Washington meeting with national Muslim organizations, it is clear to me that Rep. Omar’s focus on Israel has nothing to do with her constituents and everything to do with a broader information campaign designed to undermine and weaken America’s relationship with Israel. The long-term goal of that campaign does not include Israel’s survival despite lip service by Rep. Omar and others about a two-state solution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rep. Omar’s comments are worse than you think
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar implies that our congress people are bought off.
> 
> And the sky is blue and the sun comes up in the morning.
> 
> I see nothing controversial here.
Click to expand...

What I see is that you have said absolutely nothing in this post, and not proven at all that Omar is NOT more interested in damaging the relations between the US and Israel, than she should be taking care of the district which put her in Congress where her Somali American poor and disadvantaged people were hoping she would start doing something to improve their lives.

What could it be that David Duke wants out of Ilan Omar?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that Israel, AIPAC, BDS, and the so-called “occupation” are odd topics to consume a freshman congresswoman from the Minnesota 5th two months into her term. The Minnesota 5th has the highest poverty rate (15%) and unemployment rate (3.7%) in the state. The district is also the youngest in terms of age – millennials make up 35% of the voting population – and it is also the state’s most diverse, which is due in part to the fact that the district is home to the largest Somali immigrant community in the US.
> 
> Like the rest of the country, voters in the Minnesota 5th are concerned about the economy, jobs and crime and safety, and, like most immigrant communities, they wrestle with issues of assimilation as they transition from the first to the second generations. To the extent voters in the Minnesota 5th talk about foreign policy, they talk about internal Somali politics, clan rivalries, and relations with other countries in East Africa, namely neighboring Kenya.
> 
> I know this because several years back I was an investigator for the Senate Committee on Homeland Security looking into why young men from the Cedar-Riverside neighborhood at the heart of the Minnesota 5th were returning to Somalia to fight for al-Shabab, the regional Islamist terrorist organization there. I spent time interviewing young people, community leaders, and the families of those whose who had returned home to join al-Shabab.
> 
> Based on my experience in the 5th District and in Washington meeting with national Muslim organizations, it is clear to me that Rep. Omar’s focus on Israel has nothing to do with her constituents and everything to do with a broader information campaign designed to undermine and weaken America’s relationship with Israel. The long-term goal of that campaign does not include Israel’s survival despite lip service by Rep. Omar and others about a two-state solution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rep. Omar’s comments are worse than you think
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar implies that our congress people are bought off.
> 
> And the sky is blue and the sun comes up in the morning.
> 
> I see nothing controversial here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is that you have said absolutely nothing in this post, and not proven at all that Omar is NOT more interested in damaging the relations between the US and Israel, than she should be taking care of the district which put her in Congress where her Somali American poor and disadvantaged people were hoping she would start doing something to improve their lives.
> 
> What could it be that David Duke wants out of Ilan Omar?
Click to expand...

She is not the one wasting a few weeks over nothing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ As some of us have noticed, Omar does not realize why what she says has been received so badly ]

You see, she is not at all like those two Englishmen. In the West, spouting anti-Semitic conspiracy theories makes you a whack job, a nutcase, a kook. Not in Ilhan’s culture. She spent her formative years in Muslim Somalia, where anti-Jewish ideas constitute mainstream thinking. Anyone who doubts me should visit the websites of MEMRI or Palestinian Media Watch and check out its video archives of Middle East sermons about Jews.

In the West, the presence of Jews has resulted in non-Jews understanding that the Jewish people has suffered throughout history due to hallucinatory accusations that Jews maintain dual loyalties or control the world with its purse strings. Holocaust awareness has also contributed to a culture in which anti-Semitism is considered unacceptable.

But not in Somalia. One should believe Omar when she says that she was surprised that her comments hurt people’s feelings. After all, it is common knowledge in her native land that Jews are evildoers. Ayaan Hirsi Ali, who lived in Saudi Arabia for a while, reported that everything that goes wrong in that country – power outages, traffic accidents, bad weather – is the Jews’ fault. Never mind that no Jews live there.

(full article online)

Stop Judging Ilhan Omar So Harshly


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that Israel, AIPAC, BDS, and the so-called “occupation” are odd topics to consume a freshman congresswoman from the Minnesota 5th two months into her term. The Minnesota 5th has the highest poverty rate (15%) and unemployment rate (3.7%) in the state. The district is also the youngest in terms of age – millennials make up 35% of the voting population – and it is also the state’s most diverse, which is due in part to the fact that the district is home to the largest Somali immigrant community in the US.
> 
> Like the rest of the country, voters in the Minnesota 5th are concerned about the economy, jobs and crime and safety, and, like most immigrant communities, they wrestle with issues of assimilation as they transition from the first to the second generations. To the extent voters in the Minnesota 5th talk about foreign policy, they talk about internal Somali politics, clan rivalries, and relations with other countries in East Africa, namely neighboring Kenya.
> 
> I know this because several years back I was an investigator for the Senate Committee on Homeland Security looking into why young men from the Cedar-Riverside neighborhood at the heart of the Minnesota 5th were returning to Somalia to fight for al-Shabab, the regional Islamist terrorist organization there. I spent time interviewing young people, community leaders, and the families of those whose who had returned home to join al-Shabab.
> 
> Based on my experience in the 5th District and in Washington meeting with national Muslim organizations, it is clear to me that Rep. Omar’s focus on Israel has nothing to do with her constituents and everything to do with a broader information campaign designed to undermine and weaken America’s relationship with Israel. The long-term goal of that campaign does not include Israel’s survival despite lip service by Rep. Omar and others about a two-state solution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rep. Omar’s comments are worse than you think
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar implies that our congress people are bought off.
> 
> And the sky is blue and the sun comes up in the morning.
> 
> I see nothing controversial here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I see is that you have said absolutely nothing in this post, and not proven at all that Omar is NOT more interested in damaging the relations between the US and Israel, than she should be taking care of the district which put her in Congress where her Somali American poor and disadvantaged people were hoping she would start doing something to improve their lives.
> 
> What could it be that David Duke wants out of Ilan Omar?
Click to expand...


KKK David Duke might want Omar to have her one nation under God version of Islam back the KKK as Catholic Church priests have done for KKK members running thru a church by claiming they were those which ran thru the church in their robes clearing KKK culprits in their hooded outfits. Probably as close to this Christian Nation's supreme swastika up Uranus court mandate of one nation under God in same KKK sheets different day "serve the Pope or die" to now same servitude different dhimmitude "death to the infidels".....


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that Israel, AIPAC, BDS, and the so-called “occupation” are odd topics to consume a freshman congresswoman from the Minnesota 5th two months into her term. The Minnesota 5th has the highest poverty rate (15%) and unemployment rate (3.7%) in the state. The district is also the youngest in terms of age – millennials make up 35% of the voting population – and it is also the state’s most diverse, which is due in part to the fact that the district is home to the largest Somali immigrant community in the US.
> 
> Like the rest of the country, voters in the Minnesota 5th are concerned about the economy, jobs and crime and safety, and, like most immigrant communities, they wrestle with issues of assimilation as they transition from the first to the second generations. To the extent voters in the Minnesota 5th talk about foreign policy, they talk about internal Somali politics, clan rivalries, and relations with other countries in East Africa, namely neighboring Kenya.
> 
> I know this because several years back I was an investigator for the Senate Committee on Homeland Security looking into why young men from the Cedar-Riverside neighborhood at the heart of the Minnesota 5th were returning to Somalia to fight for al-Shabab, the regional Islamist terrorist organization there. I spent time interviewing young people, community leaders, and the families of those whose who had returned home to join al-Shabab.
> 
> Based on my experience in the 5th District and in Washington meeting with national Muslim organizations, it is clear to me that Rep. Omar’s focus on Israel has nothing to do with her constituents and everything to do with a broader information campaign designed to undermine and weaken America’s relationship with Israel. The long-term goal of that campaign does not include Israel’s survival despite lip service by Rep. Omar and others about a two-state solution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rep. Omar’s comments are worse than you think
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar implies that our congress people are bought off.
> 
> And the sky is blue and the sun comes up in the morning.
> 
> I see nothing controversial here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that Israel, AIPAC, BDS, and the so-called “occupation” are odd topics to consume a freshman congresswoman from the Minnesota 5th two months into her term. The Minnesota 5th has the highest poverty rate (15%) and unemployment rate (3.7%) in the state. The district is also the youngest in terms of age – millennials make up 35% of the voting population – and it is also the state’s most diverse, which is due in part to the fact that the district is home to the largest Somali immigrant community in the US.
> 
> Like the rest of the country, voters in the Minnesota 5th are concerned about the economy, jobs and crime and safety, and, like most immigrant communities, they wrestle with issues of assimilation as they transition from the first to the second generations. To the extent voters in the Minnesota 5th talk about foreign policy, they talk about internal Somali politics, clan rivalries, and relations with other countries in East Africa, namely neighboring Kenya.
> 
> I know this because several years back I was an investigator for the Senate Committee on Homeland Security looking into why young men from the Cedar-Riverside neighborhood at the heart of the Minnesota 5th were returning to Somalia to fight for al-Shabab, the regional Islamist terrorist organization there. I spent time interviewing young people, community leaders, and the families of those whose who had returned home to join al-Shabab.
> 
> Based on my experience in the 5th District and in Washington meeting with national Muslim organizations, it is clear to me that Rep. Omar’s focus on Israel has nothing to do with her constituents and everything to do with a broader information campaign designed to undermine and weaken America’s relationship with Israel. The long-term goal of that campaign does not include Israel’s survival despite lip service by Rep. Omar and others about a two-state solution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rep. Omar’s comments are worse than you think
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar implies that our congress people are bought off.
> 
> And the sky is blue and the sun comes up in the morning.
> 
> I see nothing controversial here.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Another of your conspiracy theory addled _twoofer_ videos.


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is safe to say that Israel, AIPAC, BDS, and the so-called “occupation” are odd topics to consume a freshman congresswoman from the Minnesota 5th two months into her term. The Minnesota 5th has the highest poverty rate (15%) and unemployment rate (3.7%) in the state. The district is also the youngest in terms of age – millennials make up 35% of the voting population – and it is also the state’s most diverse, which is due in part to the fact that the district is home to the largest Somali immigrant community in the US.
> 
> Like the rest of the country, voters in the Minnesota 5th are concerned about the economy, jobs and crime and safety, and, like most immigrant communities, they wrestle with issues of assimilation as they transition from the first to the second generations. To the extent voters in the Minnesota 5th talk about foreign policy, they talk about internal Somali politics, clan rivalries, and relations with other countries in East Africa, namely neighboring Kenya.
> 
> I know this because several years back I was an investigator for the Senate Committee on Homeland Security looking into why young men from the Cedar-Riverside neighborhood at the heart of the Minnesota 5th were returning to Somalia to fight for al-Shabab, the regional Islamist terrorist organization there. I spent time interviewing young people, community leaders, and the families of those whose who had returned home to join al-Shabab.
> 
> Based on my experience in the 5th District and in Washington meeting with national Muslim organizations, it is clear to me that Rep. Omar’s focus on Israel has nothing to do with her constituents and everything to do with a broader information campaign designed to undermine and weaken America’s relationship with Israel. The long-term goal of that campaign does not include Israel’s survival despite lip service by Rep. Omar and others about a two-state solution.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rep. Omar’s comments are worse than you think
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Omar implies that our congress people are bought off.
> 
> And the sky is blue and the sun comes up in the morning.
> 
> I see nothing controversial here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another of your conspiracy theory addled _twoofer_ videos.
Click to expand...


So SCOTUS in it's schizoid supreme swastika up Uranus court "man is God" immaculate drug conception diatribe against one nation under God with equal justice under law servitude dictates one nation under God is West Nazi Germany Virginia's KKKristallnacht economics of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists, a "serve the Pope or die" inquisition, the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate 9/11 patriot act of "death to the infidels" & now some lynching enforcement crooks on Capitol Hill Somali-Muslim S & M tautology of Israel dhimmitude.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
Click to expand...


Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.

That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
Click to expand...

That was more than fear of Muslims, that was White Supremacy, which has been rising for the past 20 years, with governments doing nothing to stop it.

Just look at Norway, Sweden, the UK, France, Australia, Canada, etc, etc.

Some Muslims are attacking globally and some White supremacists are also attacking not only Muslims, but Jews, Blacks, and all non whites.

Two diseases, Jihad and White Supremacy blowing up the world at the same time.

Jihadists are bigots.
White Supremacists are bigots.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was more than fear of Muslims, that was White Supremacy, which has been rising for the past 20 years, with governments doing nothing to stop it.
> 
> Just look at Norway, Sweden, the UK, France, Australia, Canada, etc, etc.
> 
> Some Muslims are attacking globally and some White supremacists are also attacking not only Muslims, but Jews, Blacks, and all non whites.
> 
> Two diseases, Jihad and White Supremacy blowing up the world at the same time.
> 
> Jihadists are bigots.
> White Supremacists are bigots.
Click to expand...

White supremacists hate Muslims.  It was anti Muslim hate.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was more than fear of Muslims, that was White Supremacy, which has been rising for the past 20 years, with governments doing nothing to stop it.
> 
> Just look at Norway, Sweden, the UK, France, Australia, Canada, etc, etc.
> 
> Some Muslims are attacking globally and some White supremacists are also attacking not only Muslims, but Jews, Blacks, and all non whites.
> 
> Two diseases, Jihad and White Supremacy blowing up the world at the same time.
> 
> Jihadists are bigots.
> White Supremacists are bigots.
Click to expand...


Maybe you ought to venture out of IP occasionally and some of the truly ugly things people say.  Like in this charming thread: Anti-Muslim Hate Sites  Celebrates New Zealand Mosque Massacres


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was more than fear of Muslims, that was White Supremacy, which has been rising for the past 20 years, with governments doing nothing to stop it.
> 
> Just look at Norway, Sweden, the UK, France, Australia, Canada, etc, etc.
> 
> Some Muslims are attacking globally and some White supremacists are also attacking not only Muslims, but Jews, Blacks, and all non whites.
> 
> Two diseases, Jihad and White Supremacy blowing up the world at the same time.
> 
> Jihadists are bigots.
> White Supremacists are bigots.
Click to expand...


"*Virginia GOP lt. governor nominee: birth defects caused by sin*"

https://www.arktimes.com/ArkansasBl...-governor-nominee-birth-defects-caused-by-sin

Are bigots birth defects in politics of religions which should have been aborted, or just more legalized human farming deemed part of one nation under God as appropriate federal sin of religious politics in survival of the fittest fascists ?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  Coyote, rylah, et al,

The fear, hatred, or prejudice against, those that follow the Islamic religion or are  identified with the Muslims culture in general, are suffering from a mental health condition _(Islamophobia)_.  And that is very important that we understand this _(real understanding is essential)_.  Why is it essential, because it requires that application of preventative medicine and sociological treatment to combat it.

You cannot think of Islamophobia as a criminal behavior that is punishable through incarceration.  It is not a crime and punishment scenario.  While we have _(and continue to do so)_ use hard combat skills and severe prosecutor procedures in the search for justice (and rightly so) we are treating the symptom and not the root cause.   

We use counterintelligence and counter-terrorism techniques detect, track-down, exploit and neutralize Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighters every day.  But that is because they participated in, and are wanted in connection with the associated criminal behaviors.  We failed in the in the prevention, control, and treatment of the affected and have to respond with enforcement measures because we could not do the 




Coyote said:


> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.


*(COMMENT)*

I've been told many time that the layman find the subject much to complicated to grasp.   The layman wants short bullet answers, without a clear understanding of what they do not know _(which in itself is an impediment to understanding)_.

In order to put something useful in effect, you have to think of something like "diabetes."   Like diabetes, Islamophobia can be prevented through diet and limited exposure.  For instance, in the Arab Palestinian Territories, the education system generates hate as a steady diet.  That has to be corrected.

If the diet cannot be corrected then once the children grow-up and act as the carriers of the disease, then the carriers trigger Islamophobia through some action.  To counter this, you can either quarantine the carriers, neutralize the carriers, or eliminate the carries.  Think of this as the simplest of solutions.

It is not so simple, as it presupposes that everyone wants to eliminate the spread of hatred towards the Islamic and Arab culture.  But that would be a false assumption.   But like the cure for any strong and aggressive disease, the treatment is not instantaneous.  

The cure for those the spread of hatred towards the Islamic culture ---  and those that spread hate against the followers of the other Abrahamic religions is not a single application.  It is a process of an extremely long disinfectant process. 

I don't think that is going to happen in my lifetime.  The Abrahamic religions are not done fighting one another, and the political-diplomatic efforts have proven unsuccessful.

Just My Thought
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote, rylah, et al,
> 
> The fear, hatred, or prejudice against, those that follow the Islamic religion or are  identified with the Muslims culture in general, are suffering from a mental health condition _(Islamophobia)_.  And that is very important that we understand this _(real understanding is essential)_.  Why is it essential, because it requires that application of preventative medicine and sociological treatment to combat it.
> 
> You cannot think of Islamophobia as a criminal behavior that is punishable through incarceration.  It is not a crime and punishment scenario.  While we have _(and continue to do so)_ use hard combat skills and severe prosecutor procedures in the search for justice (and rightly so) we are treating the symptom and not the root cause.
> 
> We use counterintelligence and counter-terrorism techniques detect, track-down, exploit and neutralize Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighters every day.  But that is because they participated in, and are wanted in connection with the associated criminal behaviors.  We failed in the in the prevention, control, and treatment of the affected and have to respond with enforcement measures because we could not do the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I've been told many time that the layman find the subject much to complicated to grasp.   The layman wants short bullet answers, without a clear understanding of what they do not know _(which in itself is an impediment to understanding)_.
> 
> In order to put something useful in effect, you have to think of something like "diabetes."   Like diabetes, Islamophobia can be prevented through diet and limited exposure.  For instance, in the Arab Palestinian Territories, the education system generates hate as a steady diet.  That has to be corrected.
> 
> If the diet cannot be corrected then once the children grow-up and act as the carriers of the disease, then the carriers trigger Islamophobia through some action.  To counter this, you can either quarantine the carriers, neutralize the carriers, or eliminate the carries.  Think of this as the simplest of solutions.
> 
> It is not so simple, as it presupposes that everyone wants to eliminate the spread of hatred towards the Islamic and Arab culture.  But that would be a false assumption.   But like the cure for any strong and aggressive disease, the treatment is not instantaneous.
> 
> The cure for those the spread of hatred towards the Islamic culture ---  and those that spread hate against the followers of the other Abrahamic religions is not a single application.  It is a process of an extremely long disinfectant process.
> 
> I don't think that is going to happen in my lifetime.  The Abrahamic religions are not done fighting one another, and the political-diplomatic efforts have proven unsuccessful.
> 
> Just My Thought
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


I think that the more people can “meet” the “other” at work, community, school...the better we can start to change the way we think.  I find so much of this profoundly disturbing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote, rylah, et al,
> 
> The fear, hatred, or prejudice against, those that follow the Islamic religion or are  identified with the Muslims culture in general, are suffering from a mental health condition _(Islamophobia)_.  And that is very important that we understand this _(real understanding is essential)_.  Why is it essential, because it requires that application of preventative medicine and sociological treatment to combat it.
> 
> You cannot think of Islamophobia as a criminal behavior that is punishable through incarceration.  It is not a crime and punishment scenario.  While we have _(and continue to do so)_ use hard combat skills and severe prosecutor procedures in the search for justice (and rightly so) we are treating the symptom and not the root cause.
> 
> We use counterintelligence and counter-terrorism techniques detect, track-down, exploit and neutralize Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighters every day.  But that is because they participated in, and are wanted in connection with the associated criminal behaviors.  We failed in the in the prevention, control, and treatment of the affected and have to respond with enforcement measures because we could not do the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I've been told many time that the layman find the subject much to complicated to grasp.   The layman wants short bullet answers, without a clear understanding of what they do not know _(which in itself is an impediment to understanding)_.
> 
> In order to put something useful in effect, you have to think of something like "diabetes."   Like diabetes, Islamophobia can be prevented through diet and limited exposure.  For instance, in the Arab Palestinian Territories, the education system generates hate as a steady diet.  That has to be corrected.
> 
> If the diet cannot be corrected then once the children grow-up and act as the carriers of the disease, then the carriers trigger Islamophobia through some action.  To counter this, you can either quarantine the carriers, neutralize the carriers, or eliminate the carries.  Think of this as the simplest of solutions.
> 
> It is not so simple, as it presupposes that everyone wants to eliminate the spread of hatred towards the Islamic and Arab culture.  But that would be a false assumption.   But like the cure for any strong and aggressive disease, the treatment is not instantaneous.
> 
> The cure for those the spread of hatred towards the Islamic culture ---  and those that spread hate against the followers of the other Abrahamic religions is not a single application.  It is a process of an extremely long disinfectant process.
> 
> I don't think that is going to happen in my lifetime.  The Abrahamic religions are not done fighting one another, and the political-diplomatic efforts have proven unsuccessful.
> 
> Just My Thought
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that the more people can “meet” the “other” at work, community, school...the better we can start to change the way we think.  I find so much of this profoundly disturbing.
Click to expand...

Jihadists want half of the world, the White supremacists want the other half.
Now, they can get together in a room and decide who keeps which half.  And everyone else will be safe....for sure.


----------



## Mindful

*RoccoR et al:*






BRENDAN O'NEILL
EDITOR 

The barbaric racist massacre in New Zealand has shocked the world. It has also shone a light on one of the most worrying things in contemporary society: the rise and rise of communal and cultural tensions. Whether it’s the hundreds of Europeans slaughtered by Islamist terrorists in recent years or the murder of Jews by a white extremist in the US or this killing of 49 Muslims by a self-styled defender of the white race, identity-based conflict is intensifying. It is ridiculous to blame this on President Trump’s Twitterfeed, or the right-wing media, or the tiny white-supremacist movement, as some people are doing in relation to the NZ massacre. Instead we have to dig down into the scourge of identity politics, which increasingly seems to be the only political game in town, and the way it has rehabilitated racial thinking, cultural division, and competitive grievance. _spiked_’s rallying cry for the whole 18 years of its existence feels as urgent as ever: we need a humanist politics, a politics of common values, a politics of democratic engagement over communal separatism, not this relentless race into the cesspit of identitarian warring.


----------



## saltydancin

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote, rylah, et al,
> 
> The fear, hatred, or prejudice against, those that follow the Islamic religion or are  identified with the Muslims culture in general, are suffering from a mental health condition _(Islamophobia)_.  And that is very important that we understand this _(real understanding is essential)_.  Why is it essential, because it requires that application of preventative medicine and sociological treatment to combat it.
> 
> You cannot think of Islamophobia as a criminal behavior that is punishable through incarceration.  It is not a crime and punishment scenario.  While we have _(and continue to do so)_ use hard combat skills and severe prosecutor procedures in the search for justice (and rightly so) we are treating the symptom and not the root cause.
> 
> We use counterintelligence and counter-terrorism techniques detect, track-down, exploit and neutralize Jihadists, Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Troublemakers, Adherents, Guerrillas and Asymmetric Fighters every day.  But that is because they participated in, and are wanted in connection with the associated criminal behaviors.  We failed in the in the prevention, control, and treatment of the affected and have to respond with enforcement measures because we could not do the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I've been told many time that the layman find the subject much to complicated to grasp.   The layman wants short bullet answers, without a clear understanding of what they do not know _(which in itself is an impediment to understanding)_.
> 
> In order to put something useful in effect, you have to think of something like "diabetes."   Like diabetes, Islamophobia can be prevented through diet and limited exposure.  For instance, in the Arab Palestinian Territories, the education system generates hate as a steady diet.  That has to be corrected.
> 
> If the diet cannot be corrected then once the children grow-up and act as the carriers of the disease, then the carriers trigger Islamophobia through some action.  To counter this, you can either quarantine the carriers, neutralize the carriers, or eliminate the carries.  Think of this as the simplest of solutions.
> 
> It is not so simple, as it presupposes that everyone wants to eliminate the spread of hatred towards the Islamic and Arab culture.  But that would be a false assumption.   But like the cure for any strong and aggressive disease, the treatment is not instantaneous.
> 
> The cure for those the spread of hatred towards the Islamic culture ---  and those that spread hate against the followers of the other Abrahamic religions is not a single application.  It is a process of an extremely long disinfectant process.
> 
> I don't think that is going to happen in my lifetime.  The Abrahamic religions are not done fighting one another, and the political-diplomatic efforts have proven unsuccessful.
> 
> Just My Thought
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Reads as if it the US master race master plan of psychosociological human farming lynching enforcement implements, to maintain it's Christian Nation too dang lily brilliant white standing; neutralize any & all with every form of tyranny over the minds of man for deep state jihad crusades in survival of the fittest fascists eliminations; which Islam has created or adopted to maintain phobias of mass neurosis of fascism & mass psychosis of fascism in political religiousness.


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
Click to expand...


So from US KKK churchstate cops thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament Kristallnacht arsons that don't exist according to Federal Lynching churchstate of hate immaculate drug conceptions there's now Islam killings to replace burnings which replaced murders in the US & has Islamophobic dhimmitude servitude being attacked similarly in the world.


----------



## MJB12741

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was more than fear of Muslims, that was White Supremacy, which has been rising for the past 20 years, with governments doing nothing to stop it.
> 
> Just look at Norway, Sweden, the UK, France, Australia, Canada, etc, etc.
> 
> Some Muslims are attacking globally and some White supremacists are also attacking not only Muslims, but Jews, Blacks, and all non whites.
> 
> Two diseases, Jihad and White Supremacy blowing up the world at the same time.
> 
> Jihadists are bigots.
> White Supremacists are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacists hate Muslims.  It was anti Muslim hate.
Click to expand...


True, however "white supremacists" typically hate everyone that isn't white & Protestant.  Most often they are Bible beating, flag waving, gun toting ultra right wing bigots supported by KKK, Neo Nazis & the NRA republicans.   Ultra liberals are also dangerous to the majority of Americans as witnessed by the likes of our newly elected democrats & the party acceptance of them.  I predict a major rise in registered independents.


----------



## saltydancin

MJB12741 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was more than fear of Muslims, that was White Supremacy, which has been rising for the past 20 years, with governments doing nothing to stop it.
> 
> Just look at Norway, Sweden, the UK, France, Australia, Canada, etc, etc.
> 
> Some Muslims are attacking globally and some White supremacists are also attacking not only Muslims, but Jews, Blacks, and all non whites.
> 
> Two diseases, Jihad and White Supremacy blowing up the world at the same time.
> 
> Jihadists are bigots.
> White Supremacists are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacists hate Muslims.  It was anti Muslim hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, however "white supremacists" typically hate everyone that isn't white & Protestant.  Most often they are Bible beating, flag waving, gun toting ultra right wing bigots supported by KKK, Neo Nazis & the NRA republicans.   Ultra liberals are also dangerous to the majority of Americans as witnessed by the likes of our newly elected democrats & the party acceptance of them.  I predict a major rise in registered independents.
Click to expand...


So here's yet another white supremacist Christian that hates Muslims because they didn't nuke Temple Mount for 9/11 & that second coming with liberty & justice for all the Christians who couldn't control Islam in a manner Nazi Germany SS controlled Jews in WW II concentration camps, so instead of depriving national laws protections of US Constitution - old glory - old testament similar as with Kristallnacht; just deprive them of life instead, or as in the case of internet web forums ban them.


----------



## Sixties Fan

An Open Letter to Nancy Pelosi on Ilhan Omar


----------



## Coyote

MJB12741 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was more than fear of Muslims, that was White Supremacy, which has been rising for the past 20 years, with governments doing nothing to stop it.
> 
> Just look at Norway, Sweden, the UK, France, Australia, Canada, etc, etc.
> 
> Some Muslims are attacking globally and some White supremacists are also attacking not only Muslims, but Jews, Blacks, and all non whites.
> 
> Two diseases, Jihad and White Supremacy blowing up the world at the same time.
> 
> Jihadists are bigots.
> White Supremacists are bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White supremacists hate Muslims.  It was anti Muslim hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, however "white supremacists" typically hate everyone that isn't white & Protestant.  Most often they are Bible beating, flag waving, gun toting ultra right wing bigots supported by KKK, Neo Nazis & the NRA republicans.   Ultra liberals are also dangerous to the majority of Americans as witnessed by the likes of our newly elected democrats & the party acceptance of them.  I predict a major rise in registered independents.
Click to expand...

White supremacist  seem to on the rise world wide....and they are becoming politically normalized in anti-immigrant rightwing populist movements.  It should worry us.


----------



## Coyote

saltydancin said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So from US KKK churchstate cops thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament Kristallnacht arsons that don't exist according to Federal Lynching churchstate of hate immaculate drug conceptions there's now Islam killings to replace burnings which replaced murders in the US & has Islamophobic dhimmitude servitude being attacked similarly in the world.
Click to expand...

Stop excusing it.


----------



## Coyote

Charleston Church massacre.
Tree of Life Synagogue massacre.
Christ Church Mosque massacre.

Common denominator here?


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So from US KKK churchstate cops thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament Kristallnacht arsons that don't exist according to Federal Lynching churchstate of hate immaculate drug conceptions there's now Islam killings to replace burnings which replaced murders in the US & has Islamophobic dhimmitude servitude being attacked similarly in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop excusing it.
Click to expand...


There's no excuse as just what after almost 20 years & more than twenty years prior to that this master race would dictate after excusing incidents since it's Christian-Islam common law avoidance - acceptance of any other form of one nation under God playing survival of the fittest fascists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> An Open Letter to Nancy Pelosi on Ilhan Omar


Ilhan Omar never said anything anti Semitic, and I never heard her say anything bad about Jews.


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Open Letter to Nancy Pelosi on Ilhan Omar
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar never said anything anti Semitic, and I never heard her say anything bad about Jews.
Click to expand...


Sounds just like those crooks on Capitol Hill back in the mid 70's where "serve the Pope or die", since Christ existed before God is never heard as before 9/11 Muslim "death to the infidels" since Allah existed before God; where both dhimmitude servitude concepts of these 2 are business with lynching enforcement & a supreme swastika up Uranus court to legalize it irregardless of costs to the republic since it's supposedly under God.....as clues clucks duh clans of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Open Letter to Nancy Pelosi on Ilhan Omar
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar never said anything anti Semitic, and I never heard her say anything bad about Jews.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib Pushing Academic Boycott of Israel


----------



## Dogmaphobe

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Open Letter to Nancy Pelosi on Ilhan Omar
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar never said anything anti Semitic, and I never heard her say anything bad about Jews.
Click to expand...

…..... Says the poster who supports their cold-blooded murder.


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Rashida Tlaib Pushing Academic Boycott of Israel



Should read:  Rashida Tlaib Pushing Academic Boycott of Israel While Ignoring Egregious Human Rights Violations By Other States.


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> Charleston Church massacre.
> Tree of Life Synagogue massacre.
> Christ Church Mosque massacre.
> 
> Common denominator here?



Seems this Christian Nation's national religion of "serve the Pope or die" thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament - 9/11 "death to the infidels" arsonists has some under God identity issues.


----------



## P F Tinmore

P F Tinmore said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Open Letter to Nancy Pelosi on Ilhan Omar
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar never said anything anti Semitic, and I never heard her say anything bad about Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
Click to expand...


Is it bigotry like
when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?

I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.


----------



## MJB12741

Hollie said:


>



Thank God America has AIPAC to help keep our country safe from her kind.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it bigotry like
> when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?
> 
> I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.
Click to expand...

Stop pretending anti Islamic bigotry doesn’t exist or is somehow peculiarly justified when it comes to Muslims.  Hatred like that leads to violence, discrimination and even murder.  Maybe it is time to stop making excuses for it and condemn it for what it is.  Am I defending Ms. Sarsour’s statements, why no, I am not.

Try another tactic.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it bigotry like
> when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?
> 
> I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.
Click to expand...

We live in truly Orwellian times . A very courageous true feminist is attacked in violently misogynistic ways by an Islamist who is in control of the so- called women's movement and none of the benightedly unintelligent leftists bat an eye.


----------



## Coyote

MJB12741 said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God America has AIPAC to help keep our country safe from her kind.
Click to expand...

Far as I know she hasn’t gone out and shot up synagogues, mosques or churches nor have I heard anyone say she has inspired anyone to go and do so.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it bigotry like
> when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?
> 
> I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop pretending anti Islamic bigotry doesn’t exist or is somehow peculiarly justified when it comes to Muslims.  Hatred like that leads to violence, discrimination and even murder.  Maybe it is time to stop making excuses for it and condemn it for what it is.  Am I defending Ms. Sarsour’s statements, why no, I am not.
> 
> Try another tactic.
Click to expand...


So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar might be unhappy about the money that Israel’s U.S. supporters spend to advocate on its behalf. AIPAC and other domestic advocates spent roughly $5 million on lobbying last year. But, once again, she seems to be exhibiting a nasty case of selective outrage. To cite another example, the nation’s teachers’ unions, also spent about $5 million in lobbying in 2018, almost exactly the same as Israel’s backers. Which has elicited no public response from Omar.

I don’t always agree with the teachers’ unions. I support charter schools and other reforms that they tend to oppose. But I don’t doubt for a moment that they are fully committed to the best education possible for our nation’s schoolchildren. I will criticize their conclusions and disagree them virulently when I think they’re wrong, but I don’t question their integrity or their loyalty. People can be incorrect without being evil.

Similarly, they are many strident critics of Israel’s government who don’t resort to personal vitriol and vindictiveness when mounting a policy-based attack. I might not like anti-Zionism, but I recognize that those who argue with the policies I support to ensure the safety and security of the Jewish state are entitled to their opinions, too.

But that’s not who Ilhan Omar is. In her diatribes, she rarely even bothers to mention settlements or the Iran nuclear agreement or any other aspect of Middle Eastern geo-politics.

(full article online)

For Ilhan Omar, It’s Not About Israel, It’s About the Jews — Jewish Journal


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it bigotry like
> when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?
> 
> I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop pretending anti Islamic bigotry doesn’t exist or is somehow peculiarly justified when it comes to Muslims.  Hatred like that leads to violence, discrimination and even murder.  Maybe it is time to stop making excuses for it and condemn it for what it is.  Am I defending Ms. Sarsour’s statements, why no, I am not.
> 
> Try another tactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
Click to expand...


I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.


----------



## Coyote

Dogmaphobe said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Phobia" part in "Islamophobia",
> is a cover for a failure at forced conversion, and opposition to the wonders of dhimmitude.
> 
> 
> 
> It is nothing more than bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it bigotry like
> when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?
> 
> I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We live in truly Orwellian times . A very courageous true feminist is attacked in violently misogynistic ways by an Islamist who is in control of the so- called women's movement and none of the benightedly unintelligent leftists bat an eye.
Click to expand...

And 50 innocent people were murdered in a violent way by an Islamophobic bigot and none of the unintelligent rightists bat an eye.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ "White"  Linda Sarsour, when it suits her, does not seem to like either white men or women ]


Women’s March Co-Chair Linda Sarsour on Monday night attacked Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi as a “typical white feminist upholding the patriarchy doing the dirty work of powerful white men,” in response to a House resolution condemning anti-Semitism.

An investigation published by Tablet Magazine in December revealed Women’s March leaders repeatedly made anti-Semitic remarks, including spreading conspiracy theories about Jews being responsible for the slave trade.

The investigation also found that Women’s March used Nation of Islam members for their security.

Sarsour was unapologetic about the Farrakhan controversy as recently as January, when she taped a podcast with left-wing media outlet Democracy Now.

Linda Sarsour Attacks ‘White Feminist’ Nancy Pelosi


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not, and it is certainly not irrational.
> During the mid  19th century my grand grand father gave away several stores in Jaffo as "protection" for his friends' family.
> Common in local practice, his children would be taken to Muslim families and converted, especially the girls first, This was one of the common and a real dangers of the Jewish minority living under a Muslim rule.
> 
> The Jews of Safed, Tiberias, Jerusalem and Hebron were expelled in spite of paying "protection" to Arab tribes. That was on top of the double, and in Jerusalem a triple Ottoman tax the Jews were forced to pay,
> 
> When someone says they want a Caliphate to replace Israel, we believe them - that is not an irrational fear from some TV screen thousands of miles away. That's 3 hours drive away from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it bigotry like
> when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?
> 
> I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop pretending anti Islamic bigotry doesn’t exist or is somehow peculiarly justified when it comes to Muslims.  Hatred like that leads to violence, discrimination and even murder.  Maybe it is time to stop making excuses for it and condemn it for what it is.  Am I defending Ms. Sarsour’s statements, why no, I am not.
> 
> Try another tactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
Click to expand...


Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?

I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
have anything to do with what You actually said.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *rylah*
> Is it bigotry like when Linda Sarsour





> Originally posted by *Sixties Fan*
> "White" Linda Sarsour, when it suits her, does not seem to like either white men or women



What??

Who the hell are you talking about, people??

*Linda Farfour??*


----------



## rylah

José said:


> Originally posted by *rylah*
> Is it bigotry like when Linda Sarsour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Sixties Fan*
> "White" Linda Sarsour, when it suits her, does not seem to like either white men or women
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What??
> 
> Who the hell are you talking about, people??
> 
> *Linda Farfour??*
Click to expand...


Oozing intelligence.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ It would be nice if the Democratic party would start understanding what the issue is.  Later.....maybe. So far...... ]

Why Is a Jewish Democrat Defending Ilhan Omar?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Sixties Fan said:


> [ It would be nice if the Democratic party would start understanding what the issue is.  Later.....maybe. So far...... ]
> 
> Why Is a Jewish Democrat Defending Ilhan Omar?



Even nicer if more Jewish people would start to recognize that the Democratic Party now kowtows to Islamic and black antisemites. 

The party to which I was a member for many decades has devolved to the point there is no actual political philosophy these days, much less a liberal one.  It is now simply whorring for votes based upon identity.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dogmaphobe said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ It would be nice if the Democratic party would start understanding what the issue is.  Later.....maybe. So far...... ]
> 
> Why Is a Jewish Democrat Defending Ilhan Omar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even nicer if more Jewish people would start to recognize that the Democratic Party now kowtows to Islamic and black antisemites.
> 
> The party to which I was a member for many decades has devolved to the point there is no actual political philosophy these days, much less a liberal one.  It is now simply whorring for votes based upon identity.
Click to expand...

I disagree but this is not the thread to discuss this.

By the way, most American Jews do vote Democrat.  There is a reason for it.


----------



## rylah

Dogmaphobe said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ It would be nice if the Democratic party would start understanding what the issue is.  Later.....maybe. So far...... ]
> 
> Why Is a Jewish Democrat Defending Ilhan Omar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even nicer if more Jewish people would start to recognize that the Democratic Party now kowtows to Islamic and black antisemites.
> 
> The party to which I was a member for many decades has devolved to the point there is no actual political philosophy these days, much less a liberal one.  It is now simply whorring for votes based upon identity.
Click to expand...

White Supremacy is not much different from Leftist Identity politics.
Both frame everything in terms of race and skin color like a badge of honor.
One blames anyone who's not white, the other blames all ills of the world on the white man.

Both hate each other, though one thing in common - obsession about powerful Jews and Israel.


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobic hate has led to the murder of 49 innocent people in New Zealand, and as many more injured.
> 
> That is bigotry.  Time to quit pretending it doesn’t exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bigotry like
> when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?
> 
> I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop pretending anti Islamic bigotry doesn’t exist or is somehow peculiarly justified when it comes to Muslims.  Hatred like that leads to violence, discrimination and even murder.  Maybe it is time to stop making excuses for it and condemn it for what it is.  Am I defending Ms. Sarsour’s statements, why no, I am not.
> 
> Try another tactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
Click to expand...


Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.

I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bigotry like
> when Linda Sarsour threatened that Mrs. Ayyan Ali should be taken her sexual organs away for criticizing Islam, or was it bigotry when she threw the "white man" as an attack against the guy for asking her about it?
> 
> I think, that's exactly what You're trying here.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop pretending anti Islamic bigotry doesn’t exist or is somehow peculiarly justified when it comes to Muslims.  Hatred like that leads to violence, discrimination and even murder.  Maybe it is time to stop making excuses for it and condemn it for what it is.  Am I defending Ms. Sarsour’s statements, why no, I am not.
> 
> Try another tactic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
Click to expand...


Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?


----------



## Dogmaphobe

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop pretending anti Islamic bigotry doesn’t exist or is somehow peculiarly justified when it comes to Muslims.  Hatred like that leads to violence, discrimination and even murder.  Maybe it is time to stop making excuses for it and condemn it for what it is.  Am I defending Ms. Sarsour’s statements, why no, I am not.
> 
> Try another tactic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
Click to expand...


All threads involving Islam follow the same pattern here.

Of course, this can't possibly be intentional in any way, mind you.  It's just a random pattern where hundreds and hundreds of threads all end up the same way.


----------



## rylah

rylah said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ It would be nice if the Democratic party would start understanding what the issue is.  Later.....maybe. So far...... ]
> 
> Why Is a Jewish Democrat Defending Ilhan Omar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even nicer if more Jewish people would start to recognize that the Democratic Party now kowtows to Islamic and black antisemites.
> 
> The party to which I was a member for many decades has devolved to the point there is no actual political philosophy these days, much less a liberal one.  It is now simply whorring for votes based upon identity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Supremacy is not much different from Leftist Identity politics.
> Both frame everything in terms of race and skin color like a badge of honor.
> One blames anyone who's not white, the other blames all ills of the world on the white man.
> 
> Both hate each other, though one thing in common - obsession about powerful Jews and Israel.
Click to expand...


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God America has AIPAC to help keep our country safe from her kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far as I know she hasn’t gone out and shot up synagogues, mosques or churches nor have I heard anyone say she has inspired anyone to go and do so.
Click to expand...


She's goosestepping that American tradition white supremacist "man is God" one nation under God with equal justice under law diatribe economics of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament - churchstate of hate 9/11 patriot act of "death to the infidels" arsonists crusades inspiring lynching enforcement of "serve the Pope or die" against Islam & it's NYC Twin Towers innocents holy costs toll, as the federal lynching churchstate of hate super egos are as absurd as SCOTUS Rehnquist's immaculate drug conceptions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

No, the noise isn't about her views of foreign policy, which are pretty much identical to all progressives. The noise is about her latent antisemitic attitudes. But Omar wants to misdirect away from that.

 Since I began my first term in Congress, I have sought to speak openly and honestly about the scale of the issues our country faces — whether it is ending the crippling burden of student debt, tackling the existential threat of climate change or making sure no one in one of the richest countries in the world dies from lack of health care. When she accused Jews of dual loyalty and the Jewish lobby of controlling Congress with its "Benjamins," she was speaking openly and honestly - about her own antisemitic feelings, feelings that are so deep that she does not even recognize them. Her view of US foreign policy is one that is secretly controlled by nefarious Jewish money and influence, that Jews speak with essentially one voice on Israel.

The article pretends to insist on using a single standard based on human rights for all nations, but the logic falls apart when you look past the platitudes:
  Our criticisms of oppression and regional instability caused by Iran are not legitimate if we do not hold Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain to the same standards.I was unaware that Egypt, the UAE and Bahrain are controlling and funding terror groups worldwide like Iran is. But let's treat them all the same, based on internal human rights only, and ignore fomenting terror that violates the human rights of people she really doesn't think deserve the same human rights as everyone else!

Even though this op-ed was carefully written to make it appear that Omar is not obsessed with "Palestine," she has to address it and gives it five paragraphs - and her bias shines through even the layers of consultants and ghostwriters that she hired to spin this op-ed to be as liberal and fair as possible:

(full article online)

.@Ilhan Omar's @WashingtonPost op-ed - misdirection, projection and dishonesty ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

I AM THE VICTIM OF SHARIA LAW....

Two women interrupt the Sarsour, CAIR, Hamas press conference held in Support of Ilhan Omar. As they are blaming Democrats for turning on Omar, two women come forward in opposition to Sharia....

One stating she is a victim of Sharia Law.

(full article and video online)
Brave woman pleading with Americans to listen: “I’m a victim of Sharia Law”


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dear @SpeakerPelosi, I'm a journalist. In 2002, militants slayed Danny Pearl after my pal left my home in Karachi. His last words: "I am a Jew." Last week, I reported on CAIR & Linda Sarsour lobbying for Ilhan Omar. Here is what happened, via CAIR footage. World: What do you see?

(full article and video online)

Asra Q. Nomani, PI on Twitter

The Muslim Brotherhood is now part of Congress


----------



## Coyote

rylah said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop pretending anti Islamic bigotry doesn’t exist or is somehow peculiarly justified when it comes to Muslims.  Hatred like that leads to violence, discrimination and even murder.  Maybe it is time to stop making excuses for it and condemn it for what it is.  Am I defending Ms. Sarsour’s statements, why no, I am not.
> 
> Try another tactic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
Click to expand...

Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
Click to expand...

She calls, like many other Muslim leaders, for a two State solution.

In Muslim vernacular, it means forcing the right of return of Arabs of 1948, turning Israel into a Jewish minority and turning it eventually into another Arab Muslim State.

That .......is the meaning of "Israel's elimination".


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
Click to expand...


Those crooks on Capitol Hill & SCOTUS in all probability will invent an immaculate drug conception with lynching enforcement to protect & serve Omar & her cronies in the manner Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS with "death to the infidels" to nuke Temple Mount 9/11 arsonists as Congress, SCOTUS & the Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate as they can't correlate to thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists.


----------



## Coyote

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She calls, like many other Muslim leaders, for a two State solution.
> 
> In Muslim vernacular, it means forcing the right of return of Arabs of 1948, turning Israel into a Jewish minority and turning it eventually into another Arab Muslim State.
> 
> That .......is the meaning of "Israel's elimination".
Click to expand...

I have seen some thoughtful propositions for one state.  Claiming she calls for the elimination of Israel is deliberately misrepresenting what she said and demonizing.  Let me point out...Israeli some Israeli politicians have suggested one state.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She calls, like many other Muslim leaders, for a two State solution.
> 
> In Muslim vernacular, it means forcing the right of return of Arabs of 1948, turning Israel into a Jewish minority and turning it eventually into another Arab Muslim State.
> 
> That .......is the meaning of "Israel's elimination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen some thoughtful propositions for one state.  Claiming she calls for the elimination of Israel is deliberately misrepresenting what she said and demonizing.  Let me point out...Israeli some Israeli politicians have suggested one state.
Click to expand...

Which Israeli politicians?  When?
What would be the reason they would even suggest One State?


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> No, the noise isn't about her views of foreign policy, which are pretty much identical to all progressives. The noise is about her latent antisemitic attitudes. But Omar wants to misdirect away from that.
> 
> Since I began my first term in Congress, I have sought to speak openly and honestly about the scale of the issues our country faces — whether it is ending the crippling burden of student debt, tackling the existential threat of climate change or making sure no one in one of the richest countries in the world dies from lack of health care. When she accused Jews of dual loyalty and the Jewish lobby of controlling Congress with its "Benjamins," she was speaking openly and honestly - about her own antisemitic feelings, feelings that are so deep that she does not even recognize them. Her view of US foreign policy is one that is secretly controlled by nefarious Jewish money and influence, that Jews speak with essentially one voice on Israel.
> 
> The article pretends to insist on using a single standard based on human rights for all nations, but the logic falls apart when you look past the platitudes:
> Our criticisms of oppression and regional instability caused by Iran are not legitimate if we do not hold Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain to the same standards.I was unaware that Egypt, the UAE and Bahrain are controlling and funding terror groups worldwide like Iran is. But let's treat them all the same, based on internal human rights only, and ignore fomenting terror that violates the human rights of people she really doesn't think deserve the same human rights as everyone else!
> 
> Even though this op-ed was carefully written to make it appear that Omar is not obsessed with "Palestine," she has to address it and gives it five paragraphs - and her bias shines through even the layers of consultants and ghostwriters that she hired to spin this op-ed to be as liberal and fair as possible:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@Ilhan Omar's @WashingtonPost op-ed - misdirection, projection and dishonesty ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Yep.  I don't believe her for a second.  She writes:

_Working toward peace in the region also means holding everyone involved accountable for actions that undermine the path to peace — because without justice, there can never be a lasting peace. When I criticize certain Israeli government actions in Gaza or settlements in the West Bank, it is because I believe these actions not only threaten the possibility of peace in the region — they also threaten the United States’ own national security interests._

In other words, she wants to hold everyone accountable for actions that undermine the path to peace, but really she thinks only Israel's actions undermine the path to peace and all other actions are justified.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder



I don't know about that.  Team Israel is a pretty tough crowd.  Which other antisemites are you saying we are giving a pass to?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
Click to expand...


In what way is she singled out uniquely from the rest of those who want to eliminate Israel?
In what way is she singled out uniquely from the other antisemites?


----------



## rylah

Coyote said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She calls, like many other Muslim leaders, for a two State solution.
> 
> In Muslim vernacular, it means forcing the right of return of Arabs of 1948, turning Israel into a Jewish minority and turning it eventually into another Arab Muslim State.
> 
> That .......is the meaning of "Israel's elimination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have seen some thoughtful propositions for one state.  Claiming she calls for the elimination of Israel is deliberately misrepresenting what she said and demonizing.  Let me point out...Israeli some Israeli politicians have suggested one state.
Click to expand...


One state, two states.
Omar Barghouti, the chief BDS-hole already said not a single one of them can be Jewish.

In Israel we call it "meriha", like spreading jam, taking pleasure in insulting Your intelligence with silly lies while smiling to Your face. Don't believe for a second antisemites don't know how ridiculous their responses sound.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Sixties Fan said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She calls, like many other Muslim leaders, for a two State solution.
> 
> In Muslim vernacular, it means forcing the right of return of Arabs of 1948, turning Israel into a Jewish minority and turning it eventually into another Arab Muslim State.
> 
> That .......is the meaning of "Israel's elimination".
Click to expand...

All one has to do is reference the once Christian state of Lebanon to see what will happen.

Of course, one needs to look at history HONESTLY to recognize the truth .


----------



## rylah

Dogmaphobe said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She calls, like many other Muslim leaders, for a two State solution.
> 
> In Muslim vernacular, it means forcing the right of return of Arabs of 1948, turning Israel into a Jewish minority and turning it eventually into another Arab Muslim State.
> 
> That .......is the meaning of "Israel's elimination".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All one has to do is reference the once Christian state of Lebanon to see what will happen.
> 
> Of course, one needs to look at history HONESTLY to recognize the truth .
Click to expand...







King of Jordan assassinated in front of the eyes of his grandson,
on the Temple Mount....


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> No, the noise isn't about her views of foreign policy, which are pretty much identical to all progressives. The noise is about her latent antisemitic attitudes. But Omar wants to misdirect away from that.
> 
> Since I began my first term in Congress, I have sought to speak openly and honestly about the scale of the issues our country faces — whether it is ending the crippling burden of student debt, tackling the existential threat of climate change or making sure no one in one of the richest countries in the world dies from lack of health care. When she accused Jews of dual loyalty and the Jewish lobby of controlling Congress with its "Benjamins," she was speaking openly and honestly - about her own antisemitic feelings, feelings that are so deep that she does not even recognize them. Her view of US foreign policy is one that is secretly controlled by nefarious Jewish money and influence, that Jews speak with essentially one voice on Israel.
> 
> The article pretends to insist on using a single standard based on human rights for all nations, but the logic falls apart when you look past the platitudes:
> Our criticisms of oppression and regional instability caused by Iran are not legitimate if we do not hold Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain to the same standards.I was unaware that Egypt, the UAE and Bahrain are controlling and funding terror groups worldwide like Iran is. But let's treat them all the same, based on internal human rights only, and ignore fomenting terror that violates the human rights of people she really doesn't think deserve the same human rights as everyone else!
> 
> Even though this op-ed was carefully written to make it appear that Omar is not obsessed with "Palestine," she has to address it and gives it five paragraphs - and her bias shines through even the layers of consultants and ghostwriters that she hired to spin this op-ed to be as liberal and fair as possible:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@Ilhan Omar's @WashingtonPost op-ed - misdirection, projection and dishonesty ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


The critisims of Ilan Omar are based on false information.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the noise isn't about her views of foreign policy, which are pretty much identical to all progressives. The noise is about her latent antisemitic attitudes. But Omar wants to misdirect away from that.
> 
> Since I began my first term in Congress, I have sought to speak openly and honestly about the scale of the issues our country faces — whether it is ending the crippling burden of student debt, tackling the existential threat of climate change or making sure no one in one of the richest countries in the world dies from lack of health care. When she accused Jews of dual loyalty and the Jewish lobby of controlling Congress with its "Benjamins," she was speaking openly and honestly - about her own antisemitic feelings, feelings that are so deep that she does not even recognize them. Her view of US foreign policy is one that is secretly controlled by nefarious Jewish money and influence, that Jews speak with essentially one voice on Israel.
> 
> The article pretends to insist on using a single standard based on human rights for all nations, but the logic falls apart when you look past the platitudes:
> Our criticisms of oppression and regional instability caused by Iran are not legitimate if we do not hold Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain to the same standards.I was unaware that Egypt, the UAE and Bahrain are controlling and funding terror groups worldwide like Iran is. But let's treat them all the same, based on internal human rights only, and ignore fomenting terror that violates the human rights of people she really doesn't think deserve the same human rights as everyone else!
> 
> Even though this op-ed was carefully written to make it appear that Omar is not obsessed with "Palestine," she has to address it and gives it five paragraphs - and her bias shines through even the layers of consultants and ghostwriters that she hired to spin this op-ed to be as liberal and fair as possible:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@Ilhan Omar's @WashingtonPost op-ed - misdirection, projection and dishonesty ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The critisims of Ilan Omar are based on false information.
Click to expand...


Is that the best You can do?
I expected a better duck dance.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the noise isn't about her views of foreign policy, which are pretty much identical to all progressives. The noise is about her latent antisemitic attitudes. But Omar wants to misdirect away from that.
> 
> Since I began my first term in Congress, I have sought to speak openly and honestly about the scale of the issues our country faces — whether it is ending the crippling burden of student debt, tackling the existential threat of climate change or making sure no one in one of the richest countries in the world dies from lack of health care. When she accused Jews of dual loyalty and the Jewish lobby of controlling Congress with its "Benjamins," she was speaking openly and honestly - about her own antisemitic feelings, feelings that are so deep that she does not even recognize them. Her view of US foreign policy is one that is secretly controlled by nefarious Jewish money and influence, that Jews speak with essentially one voice on Israel.
> 
> The article pretends to insist on using a single standard based on human rights for all nations, but the logic falls apart when you look past the platitudes:
> Our criticisms of oppression and regional instability caused by Iran are not legitimate if we do not hold Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain to the same standards.I was unaware that Egypt, the UAE and Bahrain are controlling and funding terror groups worldwide like Iran is. But let's treat them all the same, based on internal human rights only, and ignore fomenting terror that violates the human rights of people she really doesn't think deserve the same human rights as everyone else!
> 
> Even though this op-ed was carefully written to make it appear that Omar is not obsessed with "Palestine," she has to address it and gives it five paragraphs - and her bias shines through even the layers of consultants and ghostwriters that she hired to spin this op-ed to be as liberal and fair as possible:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@Ilhan Omar's @WashingtonPost op-ed - misdirection, projection and dishonesty ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The critisims of Ilan Omar are based on false information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that the best You can do?
> I expected a better duck dance.
Click to expand...


That’s what he does best


----------



## MJB12741

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the noise isn't about her views of foreign policy, which are pretty much identical to all progressives. The noise is about her latent antisemitic attitudes. But Omar wants to misdirect away from that.
> 
> Since I began my first term in Congress, I have sought to speak openly and honestly about the scale of the issues our country faces — whether it is ending the crippling burden of student debt, tackling the existential threat of climate change or making sure no one in one of the richest countries in the world dies from lack of health care. When she accused Jews of dual loyalty and the Jewish lobby of controlling Congress with its "Benjamins," she was speaking openly and honestly - about her own antisemitic feelings, feelings that are so deep that she does not even recognize them. Her view of US foreign policy is one that is secretly controlled by nefarious Jewish money and influence, that Jews speak with essentially one voice on Israel.
> 
> The article pretends to insist on using a single standard based on human rights for all nations, but the logic falls apart when you look past the platitudes:
> Our criticisms of oppression and regional instability caused by Iran are not legitimate if we do not hold Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain to the same standards.I was unaware that Egypt, the UAE and Bahrain are controlling and funding terror groups worldwide like Iran is. But let's treat them all the same, based on internal human rights only, and ignore fomenting terror that violates the human rights of people she really doesn't think deserve the same human rights as everyone else!
> 
> Even though this op-ed was carefully written to make it appear that Omar is not obsessed with "Palestine," she has to address it and gives it five paragraphs - and her bias shines through even the layers of consultants and ghostwriters that she hired to spin this op-ed to be as liberal and fair as possible:
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> .@Ilhan Omar's @WashingtonPost op-ed - misdirection, projection and dishonesty ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> The critisims of Ilan Omar are based on false information.
Click to expand...


Need more like her.  How else will Trump or some other republican be guaranteed to win our next election?


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I still don't get it, was Sarsour's response bigotry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting *Israel's elimination*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
Click to expand...


Sounds exactly like those Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops with their baptize thine eyes by urinations & Rehnquist's immaculate drug conceptions along with lynching enforcements for Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 as the whole world knows what Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophilia business has grown from that as if calls for the elimination of Israel are about does God exist......


----------



## rylah

If it comes with Muslim Sharia, no thank You.
Living 'under protection' of Muslim rule, to say gently, is not in  the best interests of minorities,
who eventually forced to pay double and triple tax for merely belonging to a minority.
Neither Omar or Sarsour would dare talk about that.

Ask the Jews of Jerusalrm, Safed, Hebron and Tiberia.
Therefore Israel.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

rylah said:


> If it comes with Muslim Sharia, no thank You.
> Living 'under protection' of Muslim rule, to say gently, is not in  the best interests of minorities,
> who eventually forced to pay double and triple tax for merely belonging to a minority.
> 
> Therefore Israel.


Sarsour just can't wait until all you Jewish fellows jizyah all over her.


----------



## The Original Tree

*She essentially is the mirror image of someone who Worships both Baal and Gaia.

Global Warming and Abortion is a Religious Sacrament to these people and so is The Destruction of America and Israel.



saltydancin said:





Coyote said:





rylah said:





Coyote said:





rylah said:





Coyote said:



			I don’t think her response to Ali in and of itself was bigotry, what group was the bigotry targeting?  As to her white man comment, it could be but I would like to see the actual quote.  I don’t follow her or pay much attention to her.
		
Click to expand...


Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?

I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
have anything to do with what You actually said.
		
Click to expand...


Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.

I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
		
Click to expand...


Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting Israel's elimination?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
		
Click to expand...


Sounds exactly like those Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops with their baptize thine eyes by urinations & Rehnquist's immaculate drug conceptions along with lynching enforcements for Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 as the whole world knows what Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophilia business has grown from that as if calls for the elimination of Israel are about does God exist......
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## rylah

Dogmaphobe said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it comes with Muslim Sharia, no thank You.
> Living 'under protection' of Muslim rule, to say gently, is not in  the best interests of minorities,
> who eventually forced to pay double and triple tax for merely belonging to a minority.
> 
> Therefore Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarsour just can't wait until all you Jewish fellows jizyah all over her.
Click to expand...


Starts with us, never ends with us...
There was a saying in Russia, something about Armenians begging people stop beating Jews, because they are always next.


----------



## Hollie

Not surprisingly, Linda Sarsour has no objective experience living in a sharia hell-hole as she has made the choice to live in the Great Satan where she is protected from both sharia and Moslems. 

If she is such a fan of sharia, I’d suggest she spend time in Yemen or Iran or any other Islamic backwater where she would be bagged in an Islamic Shame Sack and able to discover the wondrous 7th century social order that she has made a conscious decision to avoid.


----------



## saltydancin

The Original Tree said:


> *She essentially is the mirror image of someone who Worships both Baal and Gaia.
> 
> Global Warming and Abortion is a Religious Sacrament to these people and so is The Destruction of America and Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait what, it took You an hour to come up with that weasel?
> 
> I really don't see how my opposition to the caliphate, sharia and dhimittude, or elimination of Israel,
> have anything to do with what You actually said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me see.  You ask me whether I think a quote is bigotry, fail to provide any of the quotes and when asked for it accuse the response of being a weasel.  I had no idea it was that difficult for you to support your statements.
> 
> I have no idea why you are incapable of condemning acts of hate against Muslims, but then again....I don’t much care, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ho did this thread turn into another "condemning acts of hate against Muslims'
> when the theme is a Muslim Congress representative supporting Israel's elimination?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because she is being uniquelly singled out while you give other antisemites a pass ?  Novel thought that, but ehen you falsely claim she calls the elimination of Israel one has to wonder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds exactly like those Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops with their baptize thine eyes by urinations & Rehnquist's immaculate drug conceptions along with lynching enforcements for Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount before 9/11 as the whole world knows what Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophilia business has grown from that as if calls for the elimination of Israel are about does God exist......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *



*DemNazis, Same as Them Nazis

*Tree**
So what other demagoguery is new from those 1970's Bicentennial West Nazi Germany Virginia thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists that wanted to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel for the turn of the century with supreme swastika up Uranus court immaculate drug conception standing as if they never said such like Omar & her cronies amongst the crooks on Capitol Hill that never did produce evidence & in all probability never will for that 9/11 patriot act from any D.C. court if it "insults" Islam, Muslim & or Christian.


----------



## saltydancin

Coyote said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doubling of Muslims elected to Congress, especially through the wins of two women, is perhaps the starkest example of the situation Muslims have found themselves in since the election of President Donald Trump. The president immediately turned his Islam-bashing into policy with the travel ban, anti-Muslim groups now hold sway with the White House, and hate crimes targeting Muslims have risen in recent years. Yet in the same period, a record number of Muslims ran for office, donations have poured in to Muslim advocacy groups, and Muslims are showing unprecedented civic engagement, forming strategic alliances with other groups in the Trump administration’s crosshairs.
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/hannahallam/muslim-women-congress-tlaib-omar
> Both of these women need to carefully read what people are claiming they wrote.
> FACT CHECK: Did Rashida Tlaib Tweet About America 'Raping and Pillaging' Her People?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islamophobia.  The only form of bigotry that is still socially acceptable and politically endorsed.
Click to expand...


So this not so new SCOTUS & lynching enforcement immaculate drug conception sanctioned national religion of Islamophobia from inactions with Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 in order to make Islam higher than one nation under God, no matter how many threats they place upon humanity as God is as absurd as this Christian Nation Christiananality pedophilia business mentality "man is God" inaction on thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists in the nuclear age; based on SCOTUS pathetic Rosenberg decision for a Catholic Church Knights of Columbus one nation under God making Christianity attacks on the US & Israel with Nazi economics & sociopsychopathilogical warfare just as legal as walking on water, flying carpets & Nazi war crimes in human farming techniques of religious politic as in they invented it & now should profit from it .


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last



After close to 20 years after 9/11 of the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate dual allegiance to "serve the Pope or die" & "death to the infidels" master plan for the US supreme swastika up Uranus court of immaculate drug conceptions to be higher than one nation under God giving license to kill Jews by stealing & burning US Constitutions - old glorys - old testaments based on the Rosenberg decision & now 9/11 patriot act lynching enforcement Islam dhimmitude servitude with Nazi economics for suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming utilizing mass neurosis of fascism; Omar & her cronies allegiance to a mass psychosis of fascism whitewashing to be all too dang lily brilliant white is a comical schizoid master race.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last


the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
Click to expand...


US Jews loyalty was to one nation under God until it's dual allegiance national religion pedophilia business of Christ existed before God & now Allah existed before God in dhimmitude servitude to Arab terrorists "death to the infidels" attempt to nuke Temple Mount for 9/11 which seems to have given Islam license to terrorize as the Christian Nation Catholic Church killing JFK inquisition.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel  
⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,

I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment. 



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.

And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

This were her words:

“I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee,” Omar

Lowey had been calling the congresswoman out for comments she reportedly made during a bookstore event last week — suggesting that pro-Israel groups were pushing lawmakers to “pledge allegiance to a foreign country.”

“Lawmakers must be able to debate w/o prejudice or bigotry,” Lowey tweeted on Saturday. “I am saddened that Rep. Omar continues to mischaracterize support for Israel. I urge her to retract this statement and engage in further dialogue with the Jewish community on why these comments are so hurtful.”


On Sunday afternoon, Omar fired back: “Our democracy is built on debate, Congresswoman! I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee. The people of the 5th elected me to serve their interest. I am sure we agree on that!”


In response, Lowey insisted that “no member of Congress is asked to swear allegiance to another country.”

“Throughout history, Jews have been accused of dual loyalty, leading to discrimination and violence,” Lowey added. “Which is why these accusations are so hurtful.”

https://nypost.com/2019/03/03/ilhan-omar-blasted-over-latest-anti-semitic-tweet-about-israel/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | Ilhan Omar’s Very Bad Tweets


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This were her words:
> 
> “I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee,” Omar
> 
> Lowey had been calling the congresswoman out for comments she reportedly made during a bookstore event last week — suggesting that pro-Israel groups were pushing lawmakers to “pledge allegiance to a foreign country.”
> 
> “Lawmakers must be able to debate w/o prejudice or bigotry,” Lowey tweeted on Saturday. “I am saddened that Rep. Omar continues to mischaracterize support for Israel. I urge her to retract this statement and engage in further dialogue with the Jewish community on why these comments are so hurtful.”
> 
> 
> On Sunday afternoon, Omar fired back: “Our democracy is built on debate, Congresswoman! I should not be expected to have allegiance/pledge support to a foreign country in order to serve my country in Congress or serve on committee. The people of the 5th elected me to serve their interest. I am sure we agree on that!”
> 
> 
> In response, Lowey insisted that “no member of Congress is asked to swear allegiance to another country.”
> 
> “Throughout history, Jews have been accused of dual loyalty, leading to discrimination and violence,” Lowey added. “Which is why these accusations are so hurtful.”
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/03/03/ilhan-omar-blasted-over-latest-anti-semitic-tweet-about-israel/
Click to expand...


She being an anti-Semitic anti-American blaming Somalis Muslims conditions on Jews, as those Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops weren't swearing allegiance to another country but to Islam; another religion with all intents & purposes to eliminate, eradicate & exterminate Israel as those 9/11 "death to the infidels" Arab terrorists with no concerns of US fatalities whatsoever except that they too can profit with a patriot act making money as SCOTUS, POTUS & lynching enforcement dual loyalties.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.


She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
Click to expand...

Of course she was.
She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
Muslims say that she is an antesimite:

Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
----------------
And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.

And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.

Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.

Any other lobby = ok by her

That is exactly what she meant.


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
Click to expand...


Both Omar & Talib along with the above whitewashing reply sound as suicidal as those super egos of Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount to conquer Israel & it's Jews at any cost to their Islam religion, even removal of the Temple Mount mosque; which is no different from a suicidal Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate super ego homicidal cop bragging about how he killed one of Eisenhower's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants that he & his partner who in all probability were those which interrupted conversation on Washington sports teams at lunch to play Klues Klucks duh Klans of baptized by urinations in D.C. before 9/11 after 9/11 at a D.C. court office.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ilhan Omar: Jews are the first, but  not the last
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Read all the article about the things she said.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> the world’s largest classic antisemitic stereotype, that Jews place their loyalty to Israel above the nation they live in.​She didn't say that.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
Click to expand...

I did. Where did she mention Jews?


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
Click to expand...


This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.


----------



## P F Tinmore

saltydancin said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.
Click to expand...

Holy deflection, Batman!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, Sixties Fan, et al,
> 
> I have to question the (correct) proper interpretation of the Congresswomen's comment.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> And I don't think the Representative for Minnesota's 5th Congressional District ever meant to imply that.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know of many many Jewish Americans in government today, as well as the past, and I see no reason to question their loyalty at all, as a class of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
Click to expand...

 
Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support


P F Tinmore said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
Click to expand...


Another stupid remark. Her statements like AIPAC pays Politicians to support Israel or questioning those who support Israel about their Loyalty towards this Country isn’t espousing Hatred? Not to a Pro Palestinian


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't talking about the loyalty of Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid remark. Her statements like AIPAC pays Politicians to support Israel or questioning those who support Israel about their Loyalty towards this Country isn’t espousing Hatred? Not to a Pro Palestinian
Click to expand...




ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support


We all know that is true. What else you got?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

PFT name one mostly Islamic country that is safer for women than Israel. Thank you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid remark. Her statements like AIPAC pays Politicians to support Israel or questioning those who support Israel about their Loyalty towards this Country isn’t espousing Hatred? Not to a Pro Palestinian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that is true. What else you got?
Click to expand...


 There will not be one, there never is. What else you got?
          While you are trying to find that link , locate the other one which provides facts that Jews who support Israel are traitors to the U. S. Keep posting!


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course she was.
> She obsessed with Israel, courtesy of her upbringing.  Even
> Muslims say that she is an antesimite:
> 
> Dr. Qanta Ahmed, a member of the U.S. based Muslim Council of Foreign Relations exposed Omar’s antisemitism. She attacked her stating that Muslim nations such as Saudi Arabia and Qatar spend tens of millions of dollars more on lobbying than AIPAC does to push their agenda within the U.S. government each year. Ahmed also remarked that she is concerned that Omar is affiliated with the BDS movement which calls for the eradication of the State of Israel. She said that putting Omar in the House of Foreign Affairs Committee demonstrated poor judgment on the part of the Democrats.
> ----------------
> And of course, like all extremist Muslims and Christians, they all attack Jews living outside of Israel alleging that Jews have double loyalty to their host country and Israel.
> It has been going on for decades in order to delegitimize Jews and incite haters against them.
> 
> And YOU are telling US that Omar did not accuse American Jews of double loyalty? Jewish Lobbying as being shifty with their loyalty to the US?    Of course she did.
> That is Exactly what she meant to say, which is why she ran for her life when so many turned on what she wrote.
> 
> Jewish lobbying = double loyalty.
> 
> Any other lobby = ok by her
> 
> That is exactly what she meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
Click to expand...


As if those comical Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate Star Bellied Sneeches don't come up with enough immaculate drug conceptions for all too dang lily brilliant whitewashing when it comes to their 9/11 holy costs second coming death tolls as supporters of Omar & her cronies attempts at making Islam the US national religion of "death to the infidels" threats & actions reruns.


----------



## sealybobo

Hollie said:


> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.



Well look at what the other side is doing

Faith Vander Voort, the newly promoted top spokeswoman at the Interior Department, voiced support for more surveillance of Muslim communities and argued that attacks by radical self-proclaimed Muslim groups pose a far bigger threat to society than climate change during a 2017 interview full of Islamophobic and anti-immigrant rhetoric.

The comments were made during a June 8, 2017, episode of “The Word,” a podcast of the now-defunct right-wing news outlet The Daily Nerv. Vander Voort co-founded The Daily Nerv in early 2017, about a year before she joined the Trump administration, and briefly co-produced and co-hosted the podcast, according to her resume on Interior’s website.

During the episode in question, Vander Voort says she does not believe it is a violation of individual civil liberties for intelligence agencies to monitor phones and internet activities ― at least when it comes to surveillance of Muslim communities.

Wow!  So Muslim Americans can be treated differently than other Americans?  So the Trump administration can decide which Americans have rights and which ones don't based on their religion or lack of?  Next it'll be ok to monitor liberal phones and internet activity.

This is some crazy shit.  And I don't think conservative jews care.  Just like BIBI is corrupt as hell they still are loyal to him.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid remark. Her statements like AIPAC pays Politicians to support Israel or questioning those who support Israel about their Loyalty towards this Country isn’t espousing Hatred? Not to a Pro Palestinian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that is true. What else you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will not be one, there never is. What else you got?
> While you are trying to find that link , locate the other one which provides facts that Jews who support Israel are traitors to the U. S. Keep posting!
Click to expand...

Who said they were?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid remark. Her statements like AIPAC pays Politicians to support Israel or questioning those who support Israel about their Loyalty towards this Country isn’t espousing Hatred? Not to a Pro Palestinian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that is true. What else you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will not be one, there never is. What else you got?
> While you are trying to find that link , locate the other one which provides facts that Jews who support Israel are traitors to the U. S. Keep posting!
Click to expand...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read all the article about the things she said.
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> This national religion jihad whitewashing Omar's faults as one of the Congress of one nation under God is about as much of a higher than one nation under God standing as that Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cop bragging about killing one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants at the US District Court Office for D.C. after 9/11 with little regard to how many US citizens were killed from threatening to do just that prior to 9/11 while trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington sports teams; for not talking about Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount receiving a higher than one nation under God standing with a Rehnquist immaculate drug conception in D.C. just as for all those thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists for the Bicentennial is obviously no longer relevant to these suicidal homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming political religious economics specialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid remark. Her statements like AIPAC pays Politicians to support Israel or questioning those who support Israel about their Loyalty towards this Country isn’t espousing Hatred? Not to a Pro Palestinian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that is true. What else you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will not be one, there never is. What else you got?
> While you are trying to find that link , locate the other one which provides facts that Jews who support Israel are traitors to the U. S. Keep posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yawn..   Still haven’t explained how AIPAC “ funnels money their way”. Senator Byrd and others are/were hardly Pro Israel.  Keep posting!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

Treading the line between humor and anti-Semitism


----------



## saltydancin

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid remark. Her statements like AIPAC pays Politicians to support Israel or questioning those who support Israel about their Loyalty towards this Country isn’t espousing Hatred? Not to a Pro Palestinian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that is true. What else you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will not be one, there never is. What else you got?
> While you are trying to find that link , locate the other one which provides facts that Jews who support Israel are traitors to the U. S. Keep posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn..   Still haven’t explained how AIPAC “ funnels money their way”. Senator Byrd and others are/were hardly Pro Israel.  Keep posting!!
Click to expand...


 Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom of thieving Israeli flag arsonists ran the appropriations committee for that good ole boy network funneling far more Grovers as those Arab States funneling 10 times the AIPAC budget in order to make Islam the national religion since a Christiananality pedophilia business is as close to Sharia totalitarianism as it gets to the real thing.


----------



## saltydancin

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. Where did she mention Jews?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy deflection, Batman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another stupid remark. Her statements like AIPAC pays Politicians to support Israel or questioning those who support Israel about their Loyalty towards this Country isn’t espousing Hatred? Not to a Pro Palestinian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like AIPAC pays Politicians for support
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know that is true. What else you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There will not be one, there never is. What else you got?
> While you are trying to find that link , locate the other one which provides facts that Jews who support Israel are traitors to the U. S. Keep posting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn..   Still haven’t explained how AIPAC “ funnels money their way”. Senator Byrd and others are/were hardly Pro Israel.  Keep posting!!
Click to expand...


Byrd's Klues Klucks duh Klans churchstate fiefdom appropriations of 24 old glorys presented for business excellence by President Eisenhower to Holocaust survivors in addition to little Israel flags certainly shows thieving arsonists federal sin are just appropriations loyalty to be reimbursed as Islam reimburses infidels just as SCOTUS & it's immaculate drug conceptions lynching enforcement. Omar & her cronies in all probability building a jihad pyramid scheme for eliminating Israel as West Nazi Germany Virginia eliminated US Constitutions & old testaments for funneling their second coming thru 9/11.


----------



## Sixties Fan

1.*“The founding of Israel 70 years ago was built on the Jewish people’s connection to their historical homeland, as well as the urgency of establishing a nation in the wake of the horror of the Holocaust and the centuries of anti-Semitic oppression leading up to it.”*




The founding of Israel pre-dated the Holocaust – back to the defeat of the Ottoman Empire in World War One. Palestine – within boundaries to be determined – which had formed part of the territory of the Ottoman Empire for the previous 400 years -was designated by the Principal Allied Powers at the _*San Remo Conference*_ held in April 1920 as the location for the_*“establishment of a national home for the Jewish people.”*_




This decision was unanimously endorsed by the League of Nations when granting Great Britain the* Mandate for Palestine* in 1922. The* Mandate’s boundaries* comprised what is today called Israel, Jordan, Judea and Samaria (West Bank) and Gaza. However the establishment of the Jewish National Home in Transjordan – 78% of Mandatory Palestine – was postponed or withheld under article 25 of the Mandate.2._*“We must acknowledge that this is also the historical homeland of Palestinians.”*_ The “Palestinians” were not recognised as an identifiable people in 1917. The Mandate for Palestine regarded the Arab residents of Palestine as forming part of the _*“existing non-Jewish communities”*_ in Palestine – whose civil and religious rights were not to be prejudiced. The “Palestinians” were only defined for the first time in the 1964 *PLO Charter* – article 6.



 3._*“And without a state, the Palestinian people live in a state of permanent refugeehood and displacement.”* _The Palestinian Arabs acquired their own state and independence in 1946 in Jordan – 78% of Palestine. Hamas exercises full administrative control over the Arab residents of Gaza. The PLO exercises full administrative control over 95% of the Arab population of Judea and Samaria (West Bank).4._*“This, too, is a refugee crisis, and they, too, deserve freedom and dignity.”*_ A refugee crisis exists in Lebanon and Syria because the Palestinian Arabs living there have been *denied citizenship* for 70 years.5._*“I support a two-state solution, with internationally recognized borders, which allows for both Israelis and Palestinians to have their own sanctuaries and self-determination.''  *_There are already two such states in 95% of former Palestine – one (78%) for the Arabs called Jordan – one (17%) for the Jews, called Israel.6.*“This has been official bipartisan U.S. policy across two decades and has been supported by each of the most recent Israeli and Palestinian leaders, as well as the consensus of the Israeli security establishment.”* New solutions are required after negotiations spanning 25 years have failed to create a second Arab state in former Palestine between Israel and Jordan. Redrawing the international bordersbetween Jordan Israel and Egypt could be game changers. Hopefully Congresswoman Omar will rethink her flawed position and continue this dialogue.

(full article online)

Daphne Anson: David Singer: Ilhan Omar Needs to Rethink her Flawed Position on Palestine


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> 1.*“The founding of Israel 70 years ago was built on the Jewish people’s connection to their historical homeland, as well as the urgency of establishing a nation in the wake of the horror of the Holocaust and the centuries of anti-Semitic oppression leading up to it.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The founding of Israel pre-dated the Holocaust – back to the defeat of the Ottoman Empire in World War One. Palestine – within boundaries to be determined – which had formed part of the territory of the Ottoman Empire for the previous 400 years -was designated by the Principal Allied Powers at the _*San Remo Conference*_ held in April 1920 as the location for the_*“establishment of a national home for the Jewish people.”*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This decision was unanimously endorsed by the League of Nations when granting Great Britain the* Mandate for Palestine* in 1922. The* Mandate’s boundaries* comprised what is today called Israel, Jordan, Judea and Samaria (West Bank) and Gaza. However the establishment of the Jewish National Home in Transjordan – 78% of Mandatory Palestine – was postponed or withheld under article 25 of the Mandate.
> Hopefully Congresswoman Omar will rethink her flawed position and continue this dialogue.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Daphne Anson: David Singer: Ilhan Omar Needs to Rethink her Flawed Position on Palestine



Odds of Omar rethinking her position are probably as avoidance-acceptance as SCOTUS & Byrd's KKK churchtstate fiefdom compulsive-obsessive interpretation of one nation under God where thieving Eisenhower old glory presented for business excellence to Holocaust survivors arsonists flawed position is it's only federal sin as also were those thieving US Constitution - old testament - Israeli flag - arsonists national religion.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Treading the line between humor and anti-Semitism


Why do so many people have this sick obsession with anti Semitism?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treading the line between humor and anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many people have this sick obsession with anti Semitism?
Click to expand...


Maybe ask that question during Friday prayer meeting at your madrassah?


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treading the line between humor and anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many people have this sick obsession with anti Semitism?
Click to expand...


Hard to determine between whether the Christiananality Christ existed before God pedophilia business mentality game or the Islamidiotocracy of Allah existed before God pedophile jihad rants have more of an obsessive compulsion than the other in anti Semitism.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Report: Ilhan Omar Met In 2017 With Infamous Islamist Strongman Recep Tayyip Erdogan


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Why such privacy? ]

Democratic freshman Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) has been holding a series of secret fundraisers with groups that have been tied to the support of terrorism, appearances that have been closed to the press and hidden from public view.

The content of these speeches, given to predominately Muslim audiences, remains unknown, prompting some of Omar's critics to express concern about the type of rhetoric she is using before these paying audiences, particularly in light of the lawmaker's repeated use of anti-Semitic tropes in public.

Omar recently spoke in Florida at a private event hosted by Islamic Relief, a charity organization long said to have deep ties to groups that advocate terrorism against Israel. Over the weekend, she will appear at another private event in California that is hosted by CAIR-CA PAC, a political action committee affiliated with the Council on American Islamic Relations, or CAIR a group that was named as an unindicted co-conspirator in a massive terror-funding incident.

Omar's appearance at these closed-door forums is raising eyebrows in the pro-Israel world due to her repeated and unapologetic public use of anti-Semitic stereotypes accusing Jewish people of controlling foreign policy and politics. With Omar's popularity skyrocketing on the anti-Israel left, it appears her rhetoric is translating into fundraising prowess.

It remains unclear what Omar has told these audiences in her private talks. Washington Free Beacon attempts to obtain video of past events were unsuccessful, and multiple local news and television outlets in the Tampa, Fla., area, where Omar spoke to Islamic Relief last month, confirmed they were unable to gain access to the closed door event.

(full article online)

Omar Holding Secret Fundraisers with Islamic Groups Tied to Terror


----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds Protest Rep. Ilhan Omar in Woodland Hills | Jewish Journal


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. Tlaib wants to make it clear that she is not just some garden-variety Israel-hater. No,  she is “coming from a place of personal experiences.” Well, that’s different. She has a personal case against Israel. Now, keep in mind that Ms. Tlaib was born and raised in Detroit. Residents of the Motor City don’t have too many “personal experiences” involving Israeli policies.

So Tlaib has stretched the meaning of the term “personal experiences” in order to build her case against Israel. She means that she has a grandmother who has “personal experiences.” Somehow, that transfers to Tlaib herself.

Tlaib understands the power of grievance rhetoric. Once she says, “my living grandmother [is] in the West Bank in the occupied territories,” that changes the whole dynamic of the debate. In fact, it’s a “two-fer”: Her own grandmother is an “occupied,” persecuted person, which gives Tlaib standing; plus, it’s her “living grandmother,” so she’s a real live eyewitness, which presumably gives Tlaib’s assertions even more validity.

Except that Congresswoman Tlaib is lying.

Grandma Tlaib is a resident of the Palestinian Arab village of Beit Ur al-Fauqa. The Israeli occupation of that village ended in 1995. It has been governed by the Palestinian Authority (PA), not Israel, for the past 24 years. For the congresswoman to claim that her grandmother is “occupied” by the Israelis — and therefore a victim of persecution and an eyewitness to Israeli “human rights violations” — is simply a lie.

(full article online)

Rashida Tlaib Lies About Her Grandmother So She Can Blame Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar Shares Praise for Democrats Boycotting AIPAC - Washington Free Beacon


AIPAC Says Did Not Invite 2020 Democratic Presidential Candidates to Conference


----------



## Sixties Fan

Satire









Amid Ilhan Omar Controversy, America Quietly Lists Minnesota On Ebay


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Rep. Tlaib wants to make it clear that she is not just some garden-variety Israel-hater. No,  she is “coming from a place of personal experiences.” Well, that’s different. She has a personal case against Israel. Now, keep in mind that Ms. Tlaib was born and raised in Detroit. Residents of the Motor City don’t have too many “personal experiences” involving Israeli policies//
> Except that Congresswoman Tlaib is lying.
> (full article online)
> 
> Rashida Tlaib Lies About Her Grandmother So She Can Blame Israel


 
What else is new from those crooks on Capitol Hill "death to the infidels" business if these thieving old glory presented by Ike one nation under God arsonists pedophilia business of "serve the Pope or die" lynching enforcement of pedophiles whose super egos could care less if one was at SCOTUS when the Catholic Church assassinated JFK weren't so cross conditioned way beyond therapy they'd probably realize their jihad of Islam arsons of their US super egos lynching enforcement for 9/11, where phonetically spelling names of Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists who had threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount is the same national pedophilia business of immaculate drug conceptions liberty & justice for all Christians from JFK in creating an Islamidiotocracy survival of the fittest fascists where Eisenhower's "Never Again" WW II concentration camp pedophiles business as US "it's only federal sin" & no one will prosecute the US homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming under color of law, thus a supreme swastika up Uranus court of a Christian Nation under Islam stone age idiots dhimmitude servitude slavery trade.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Hundreds Protest Rep. Ilhan Omar in Woodland Hills | Jewish Journal


*Ilhan Omar delivers remarks at the Council of American-Islamic Relations*

**


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds Protest Rep. Ilhan Omar in Woodland Hills | Jewish Journal
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilhan Omar delivers remarks at the Council of American-Islamic Relations*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

Now, what a nice "Pity Us Muslims" party Omar has thrown for a very willing audience, where Palestinians, Muslims ARE the victims and never the victimizers.


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds Protest Rep. Ilhan Omar in Woodland Hills | Jewish Journal
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilhan Omar delivers remarks at the Council of American-Islamic Relations*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, what a nice "Pity Us Muslims" party Omar has thrown for a very willing audience, where Palestinians, Muslims ARE the victims and never the victimizers.
Click to expand...


Sounds like the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate "pity US Islamidiotocracy" of Christiananality pedophile mentalities lynching enforcement for 9/11 where trying to phonetically spell names of Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount was confusing as all those "serve the Pope or die" baptize thine eyes by urinations for their assassination of JFK due to being at SCOTUS at the time after getting out of a hospital in the 1960's from suicidal "man is God" thieving US Constitution arsonists lynching enforcement, now seemingly coming out of Africa.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar Played On Her Phone, Laughed As House Voted On Resolution Sparked By Her Anti-Semitic Comments: Report


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Ilhan Omar Played On Her Phone, Laughed As House Voted On Resolution Sparked By Her Anti-Semitic Comments: Report



As did those national religion 9/11 crooks on Capitol Hill going laughing all the way from Federal Lynching churchstate of hate baptize thine eyes by urinations cops playing Klues Klucks duh Klans for not knowing that "death to the infidels" jihad language due to being Washington, D.C. born, while attempting to spell Arab terrorists names as best phonetically as possible that was about as improbable as knowing all the KKK who had stolen 24 old glorys while attending college & in all probability had burned them all; where years after the fact being told they all belonged to Holocaust survivors presented by Ike wasn't insulting enough; swapped out for a box containing 23 purchased as if secret behind doors relations meetings leaks is the only way after better never than late in pedophilia business economics.


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Satire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid Ilhan Omar Controversy, America Quietly Lists Minnesota On Ebay



Maybe they got the idea from the burning Bush's to auction off 9/11 destruction since they had all those crooks on Capitol Hill laughing with their immaculate drug conceptions about how many of Ike's old glorys were stolen & in all probability burned as Federal Lynching KKK churchtstate cops, baptizing by urinations one of Eisenhower's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants by urinations because he couldn't of had any idea what Arab "death to the infidels" that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount were; as Omar & her cronies are trying finding similar business from Nazington, Drugs of Chriistiananality for more Islamidiotocracy.


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds Protest Rep. Ilhan Omar in Woodland Hills | Jewish Journal
> 
> 
> 
> *Ilhan Omar delivers remarks at the Council of American-Islamic Relations*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, what a nice "Pity Us Muslims" party Omar has thrown for a very willing audience, where Palestinians, Muslims ARE the victims and never the victimizers.
Click to expand...


Omar could be looking an immaculate drug conception from SCOTUS Islamidiotocracy for standing in order to bring destruction to Israel & the US as the burning Bush's Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate lynching enforcement cops on one of Eisenhower's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants for 9/11 prior to the attack; whose defamation in trying to eat lunch & discuss Washington, D.C. sports teams wasn't a victim of a willing audience of crooks on Capitol Hill victimizers .


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Satire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amid Ilhan Omar Controversy, America Quietly Lists Minnesota On Ebay



Listing Minnesota on ebay so Omar's Muslims can, as legends in their own Islam minds try to buy the US like the burning Bush's Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate buying elections thru lynching enforcement & with immaculate drug conceptions buying standing for Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists for 9/11 so all those 1970's thieving arsonist old glory presented by Ike for business excellence to Holocaust survivors could gain a supreme swastika up Uranus court for West Nazi Germany Virginia's business of making Jews pay for the Holocaust & dancing on the grave of a S.O.B. for presenting American flags in a Christian Nation; as one nation under God is a worthless standard to Christiananality pedophilia super egos of the Islamidiotocracy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In addition to Al-Awda, Students for Justice in Palestine, Answer Coalition, Code Pink and Neturei Karta, delivered speeches condemning what they call the Israeli occupation in Palestine. Others activists were there showing their support for freshman Reps. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) and Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.), the first two Muslim women to serve in the House of Representatives.

Hamideh tweeted out a picture of himself holding a painting of Tlaib and standing beside the newly sworn-in congresswoman back in January, stirring backlash from pro-Israel activists.

(full article online)

Palestinian Activist Who Believes Israel Is ‘Terrorist Entity’ Organized Anti-AIPAC Protest


----------



## Sixties Fan

WATCH: Rashida Tlaib's Friend Abbas Hamideh Gets His Jew Hatred On


----------



## Sixties Fan

Wiesenthal rabbi to Omar: Condemn antisemitic imam who spoke in Minnesota


----------



## Hollie

The angry, nothing-else-to-do "congresswoman" Rashida Tlaib is in a frenzy after her "impeach" tirade was a laughable joke. 

Still, with nothing to do, she's launched into another tirade.


Congresswoman circulates letter to gather support from lawmakers to impeach Trump for alleged crimes | Daily Mail Online

Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is circulating a letter to her colleagues asking them to support an investigation into whether President Trump committed high crimes and misdemeanors.

Tlaib infamously pledged to 'impeach the motherf**ker' her first week in office, and now, she's taking steps to do it, asking Democratic lawmakers to attach their names to a resolution that would formally begin the process.

Among the possible crimes that Tlaib wants investigated: indirect and direct payments to the president or his businesses or regulatory approval that would benefit foreign governments.

The freshman congresswoman also wants the House of Representatives to look into former Trump attorney Michael Cohen's claims that the president directed him to pay off women prior to the 2016 election.


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> The angry, nothing-else-to-do "congresswoman" Rashida Tlaib is in a frenzy after her "impeach" tirade was a laughable joke.
> Still, with nothing to do, she's launched into another tirade.
> Congresswoman circulates letter to gather support from lawmakers to impeach Trump for alleged crimes | Daily Mail Online
> Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is circulating a letter to her colleagues asking them to support an investigation into whether President Trump committed high crimes and misdemeanors.
> Tlaib infamously pledged to 'impeach the motherf**ker' her first week in office, and now, she's taking steps to do it, asking Democratic lawmakers to attach their names to a resolution that would formally begin the process.
> Among the possible crimes that Tlaib wants investigated: indirect and direct payments to the president or his businesses or regulatory approval that would benefit foreign governments.
> The freshman congresswoman also wants the House of Representatives to look into former Trump attorney Michael Cohen's claims that the president directed him to pay off women prior to the 2016 election.



Talib, just as Omar devaluing Israeli lives under color of law with an Islam interpretation of one nation under God as SCOTUS supreme swastika up Uranus court of Islamidiotocracy & it's lynching enforcement devalued more than 24 of Eisenhower's one nation under God old glorys presented for business excellence to Holocaust survivors with immaculate drug conceptions as years later Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops devalued 9/11 victims with baptize thine eyes by urinations prior to their destructive holy costs; but what else does this sociopsychopathilogical human farming pedophilia business of survival of the fittest fascists super egos in federal sin have standing for......


----------



## Sixties Fan

Fox news caves to group with terrorist ties


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Fox news caves to group with terrorist ties



So what else is new other than this demagoguery bandwagon ? In the almost 20 years since 9/11 certainly haven't seen any US nor Islam action against Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount; but then again the Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentalities more perfect union second coming certainly has it's own suicidal national religion super egos of Nazi economics human farming ties to lynching enforcement.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Senior Aide to Rep. Ilhan Omar Criticized for Claiming Antisemitism Is Only a ‘Right-Wing Force’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) hit back at House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D., Calif.) following the speaker's comments during a Tuesday speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee conference where she condemned the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel.

"We must also be vigilant against bigoted or dangerous ideologies masquerading as policy, and that includes BDS," Pelosi said at AIPAC.

Omar, a vocal supporter of sanctions against Israel, responded later in the day by telling reporters on Capitol Hill that the BDS movement was an exercise of free speech.

"A condemnation for people that want to exercise their First Amendment rights is beneath any leader, and I hope that we find a better use of language when we are trying to speak as members of Congress that are sworn to protect the Constitution," Omar said.

Omar turned away from reporters and would not respond when they asked if she believed that Pelosi's comments were directed at her and fellow Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.), another BDS supporter.

Pelosi also said in her AIPAC speech that "the full House came together to condemn the anti-Semitic myth of dual loyalty and all forms of bigotry," in reponse to Omar's comments last month that American Jews have an "allegiance to a foreign country."

(full article online)

Omar Criticizes Pelosi for Condemning BDS at AIPAC


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) hit back at House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D., Calif.) following the speaker's comments during a Tuesday speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee conference where she condemned the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel.
> 
> "We must also be vigilant against bigoted or dangerous ideologies masquerading as policy, and that includes BDS," Pelosi said at AIPAC.
> 
> Omar, a vocal supporter of sanctions against Israel, responded later in the day by telling reporters on Capitol Hill that the BDS movement was an exercise of free speech.
> 
> "A condemnation for people that want to exercise their First Amendment rights is beneath any leader, and I hope that we find a better use of language when we are trying to speak as members of Congress that are sworn to protect the Constitution," Omar said.
> 
> Omar turned away from reporters and would not respond when they asked if she believed that Pelosi's comments were directed at her and fellow Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.), another BDS supporter.
> 
> Pelosi also said in her AIPAC speech that "the full House came together to condemn the anti-Semitic myth of dual loyalty and all forms of bigotry," in reponse to Omar's comments last month that American Jews have an "allegiance to a foreign country."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar Criticizes Pelosi for Condemning BDS at AIPAC





Sixties Fan said:


> Pelosi also said in her AIPAC speech that "the full House came together to condemn the anti-Semitic myth of dual loyalty and all forms of bigotry," in reponse to Omar's comments last month that American Jews have an "allegiance to a foreign country."


She didn't say that. This whole shtick is about nothing.


----------



## Kondor3

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> This is a rightwing lie – neither support ‘eliminating Israel.’
Click to expand...

Neither support '_eliminating Israel_', eh?

Well... _*openly*_, anyway. 

Given their public articulations to-date, it's not exactly a big stretch, to draw that conclusion, is it?


----------



## Kondor3

Shusha said:


> Quote from the OP article: "It has to be a one state solution. Separate but equal doesn't work".
> 
> Doesn't it?  Former Yugoslavia?  Former Czechoslovakia?  Former USSR?  There are dozens and dozens of examples of countries forming an Independent self-determination since WWI.  In point of fact, "separate but equal" has been the go-to solution for ethnic and cultural and national self-determination for a century. And as a solution to ethnic and cultural conflict. For a century. Why is that when the Jewish people want to do it, it suddenly "doesn't work"?


Jewish Palestine runs from the Jordan River to the Med.

Arab Palestine runs east of the Jordan River... ready-made... it's called "Jordan".

Problem solved.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) hit back at House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D., Calif.) following the speaker's comments during a Tuesday speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee conference where she condemned the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel.
> 
> "We must also be vigilant against bigoted or dangerous ideologies masquerading as policy, and that includes BDS," Pelosi said at AIPAC.
> 
> Omar, a vocal supporter of sanctions against Israel, responded later in the day by telling reporters on Capitol Hill that the BDS movement was an exercise of free speech.
> 
> "A condemnation for people that want to exercise their First Amendment rights is beneath any leader, and I hope that we find a better use of language when we are trying to speak as members of Congress that are sworn to protect the Constitution," Omar said.
> 
> Omar turned away from reporters and would not respond when they asked if she believed that Pelosi's comments were directed at her and fellow Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.), another BDS supporter.
> 
> Pelosi also said in her AIPAC speech that "the full House came together to condemn the anti-Semitic myth of dual loyalty and all forms of bigotry," in reponse to Omar's comments last month that American Jews have an "allegiance to a foreign country."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar Criticizes Pelosi for Condemning BDS at AIPAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi also said in her AIPAC speech that "the full House came together to condemn the anti-Semitic myth of dual loyalty and all forms of bigotry," in reponse to Omar's comments last month that American Jews have an "allegiance to a foreign country."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't say that. This whole shtick is about nothing.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Senior Aide to Rep. Ilhan Omar Criticized for Claiming Antisemitism Is Only a ‘Right-Wing Force’



Talk about autistic Islam hypnotizing US voters as if these Islamists were going to go after those Muslims business which threatened to nuke Temple Mount for 9/11 by getting into Congress when their avoidance - acceptance of any responsibility just ends up scapegoating Jews & Israel, just as US lynching enforcement cops that dictated can't talk about Arab "death to the infidels" that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount in D.C. while discussing D.C sports teams before getting a baptize thine eyes by urinations treatment ; first time which one of Ike's WW II Pentagon staff sergeants who was born in Washington, D.C. had ever heard of such. That Christiananality pedophilia compulsive - obsessive KKK economics of a Christian Nation propaganda of one nation under God avoidance - acceptance of "man is God" patriot act destruction.


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) hit back at House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D., Calif.) following the speaker's comments during a Tuesday speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee conference where she condemned the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel.
> 
> "We must also be vigilant against bigoted or dangerous ideologies masquerading as policy, and that includes BDS," Pelosi said at AIPAC.
> 
> Omar, a vocal supporter of sanctions against Israel, responded later in the day by telling reporters on Capitol Hill that the BDS movement was an exercise of free speech.
> 
> "A condemnation for people that want to exercise their First Amendment rights is beneath any leader, and I hope that we find a better use of language when we are trying to speak as members of Congress that are sworn to protect the Constitution," Omar said.
> 
> Omar turned away from reporters and would not respond when they asked if she believed that Pelosi's comments were directed at her and fellow Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.), another BDS supporter.
> 
> Pelosi also said in her AIPAC speech that "the full House came together to condemn the anti-Semitic myth of dual loyalty and all forms of bigotry," in reponse to Omar's comments last month that American Jews have an "allegiance to a foreign country."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar Criticizes Pelosi for Condemning BDS at AIPAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pelosi also said in her AIPAC speech that "the full House came together to condemn the anti-Semitic myth of dual loyalty and all forms of bigotry," in reponse to Omar's comments last month that American Jews have an "allegiance to a foreign country."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She didn't say that. This whole shtick is about nothing.
Click to expand...


Islam's mass neurosis of fascism masquerading as the second coming since the Christian Nation won't release 9/11 Nazi security patriot act complicity making Islam those that will play at "death to the infidels" for those of the nuke Temple Mount jihad in order to gain votes & fix elections; which is about as far fetched as the burning Bush's Catholic Church deviating from "serve the Pope or die" immaculate drug conceptions interpretation of "man is God" 9/11 mass psychosis of fascism since they couldn't have cared less when West Nazi Germany Virginia's KKK churchstate cops threatened to kill SCOTUS in Washington, D.C. back in the mid 1970's as one nation under God..


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) hit back at House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D., Calif.) following the speaker's comments during a Tuesday speech at the American Israel Public Affairs Committee conference where she condemned the Boycott Divestment and Sanctions movement against Israel.
> 
> "We must also be vigilant against bigoted or dangerous ideologies masquerading as policy, and that includes BDS," Pelosi said at AIPAC.
> 
> Omar, a vocal supporter of sanctions against Israel, responded later in the day by telling reporters on Capitol Hill that the BDS movement was an exercise of free speech.
> 
> "A condemnation for people that want to exercise their First Amendment rights is beneath any leader, and I hope that we find a better use of language when we are trying to speak as members of Congress that are sworn to protect the Constitution," Omar said.
> 
> Omar turned away from reporters and would not respond when they asked if she believed that Pelosi's comments were directed at her and fellow Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.), another BDS supporter.
> 
> Pelosi also said in her AIPAC speech that "the full House came together to condemn the anti-Semitic myth of dual loyalty and all forms of bigotry," in reponse to Omar's comments last month that American Jews have an "allegiance to a foreign country."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar Criticizes Pelosi for Condemning BDS at AIPAC



So it's going to take more than rocket science to see Minnesota voted in Omar for Islamic condemnation of Israel just as Arab "death to the infidels" 9/11 flying carpet trainees in the Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate were ushered in with SCOTUS standing for Muslim condemnation of all the Jews in NYC as well as KKK churchstate cops threats to kill them in the mid 1970's with Congress standing for the Islamidiotocracy Christiananality pedophilia business economics.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In a series of tweets, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) took aim at America's largest pro-Israel conference, which ended Monday.

A number of those tweets are factually unfounded. The comments mark an extension of Omar's frequent denunciation of the only Jewish state and its American supporters.

Omar first began her public spat with the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) after sharing tweets alleging pro-Israel politicians are paid off by AIPAC. That ended with a bipartisan resolution condemning Omar's comments and Omar apologizing. Omar later denied apologizing.

On Tuesday, Omar shared that Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu had mentioned her in his speech to AIPAC.

(full article online)

Omar Falsifies Record to Attack AIPAC


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> In a series of tweets, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) took aim at America's largest pro-Israel conference, which ended Monday.
> 
> A number of those tweets are factually unfounded. The comments mark an extension of Omar's frequent denunciation of the only Jewish state and its American supporters.
> 
> Omar first began her public spat with the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) after sharing tweets alleging pro-Israel politicians are paid off by AIPAC. That ended with a bipartisan resolution condemning Omar's comments and Omar apologizing. Omar later denied apologizing.
> 
> On Tuesday, Omar shared that Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu had mentioned her in his speech to AIPAC.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar Falsifies Record to Attack AIPAC



So here's Islamic "death to the infidels" members falsifying their record as one nation under God's Congress with super egos of being this Christian Nation's second coming as did those Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops that baptized one of Eisenhower's Pentagon staff sergeants threatening to kill him for having no knowledge of Arab "death to the infidels" that threatened POTUS, and with a Freudian slip announcing these Arab terrorists were to nuke Temple Mount for 9/11; with an immaculate drug conception from SCOTUS Rehnquist giving standing to the master plan of the not so master race patriot act of the burning Bush's Catholic Church megalomaniacal "serve the Pope or die" crusade & it's every form of tyranny over the mind of man Islamo Nazi jihad.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Opinion | If Ilhan Omar Wants to Help Palestinians, She Should Try Advocating For Them


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Opinion | If Ilhan Omar Wants to Help Palestinians, She Should Try Advocating For Them



The schizoids song remains the same as this Christian Nation Congress has Islamic Omar attacking Israel just as Palestinians attack & as the burning Bush's national religion lynching enforcement had Muslims attack NYC for 9/11 advocating Allah as what the interpretation of one nation under God would be.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar posted this to Twitter yesterday, asking President Trump to help work toward freeing someone named Hoda Abdelmonem.

Who exactly is Hoda Abdelmonem? It turns out that she’s a lot more than just a “political prisoner,” as Omar describes her in the above tweet.

(full article online)

Why Is Ilhan Omar Asking Trump to Secure the Release of a Muslim Brotherhood Member?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Wiesenthal rabbi to Omar: Condemn antisemitic imam who spoke in Minnesota


Simon Weaselthal Center - They travel the world bitching about everything.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib Praises Her Antisemitic Backers


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Rashida Tlaib Praises Her Antisemitic Backers


How many anti Semite cards? I lost count.


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiesenthal rabbi to Omar: Condemn antisemitic imam who spoke in Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Weaselthal Center - They travel the world bitching about everything.
Click to expand...


And with that conscious Freudian slip these antisemitic Imam followers admit to be suicidal & homicidal pedophile weasels bitches.


----------



## Likkmee

Well. No matter. In 50 years it will be a nation of mostly brown folk and many of the Latinos will switch cults from Catholic to Islime, as have many of the Negroids, other than southern Baptists, which will be slowly killed off.
In 20 years Californication with have flavelas like Rio and Caracas.


----------



## saltydancin

Likkmee said:


> Well. No matter. In 50 years it will be a nation of mostly brown folk and many of the Latinos will switch cults from Catholic to Islime, as have many of the Negroids, other than southern Baptists, which will be slowly killed off.
> In 20 years Californication with have flavelas like Rio and Caracas.



So this master plan of the master race on schedule to make space the place for the human race, fried & freeze dried all over the place after survival of the fittest fascists & their flavelas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

saltydancin said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiesenthal rabbi to Omar: Condemn antisemitic imam who spoke in Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Weaselthal Center - They travel the world bitching about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with that conscious Freudian slip these antisemitic Imam followers admit to be suicidal & homicidal pedophile weasels bitches.
Click to expand...

Those people toss out anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiesenthal rabbi to Omar: Condemn antisemitic imam who spoke in Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Weaselthal Center - They travel the world bitching about everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And with that conscious Freudian slip these antisemitic Imam followers admit to be suicidal & homicidal pedophile weasels bitches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those people toss out anti Semite cards like candy at a blossom time parade.
Click to expand...


As compared to those blossoming "death to the infidels" anti-Allah card shark suicidal weasels diatribe tossing as if it's feeding candy to a parade of children...….


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib takes a selfie with open antisemites, BDS advocates


Family Matters: How a US Member of Congress was Raised by the Red-Green Axis - Center for Security Policy


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Calling Sarsour, Omar and Tlaib, amongst others ]

Saudi sisters seek asylum to escape death sentence for rejecting Islam


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, this article is only peripherally about partisanship on Israel. Ilhan Omar made comments that antisemites and white supremacists recognize as part of their own thinking, and she is being honored specifically for those comments with her smiling face on what may still be a major news magazine - raising her national profile in a huge way. Any other politician who would have done anything close to that speaking about any other minority would be roundly vilified without any caveats; Omar is being rewarded specifically because of her offensive comments. 

That is immoral journalism.

(full article online)

Newsweek rewards Ilhan Omar's antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> However, this article is only peripherally about partisanship on Israel. Ilhan Omar made comments that antisemites and white supremacists recognize as part of their own thinking, and she is being honored specifically for those comments with her smiling face on what may still be a major news magazine - raising her national profile in a huge way. Any other politician who would have done anything close to that speaking about any other minority would be roundly vilified without any caveats; Omar is being rewarded specifically because of her offensive comments.
> 
> That is immoral journalism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Newsweek rewards Ilhan Omar's antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Oh jeese, playing more anti Semite cards.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, this article is only peripherally about partisanship on Israel. Ilhan Omar made comments that antisemites and white supremacists recognize as part of their own thinking, and she is being honored specifically for those comments with her smiling face on what may still be a major news magazine - raising her national profile in a huge way. Any other politician who would have done anything close to that speaking about any other minority would be roundly vilified without any caveats; Omar is being rewarded specifically because of her offensive comments.
> 
> That is immoral journalism.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Newsweek rewards Ilhan Omar's antisemitism ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeese, playing more anti Semite cards.
Click to expand...


Do You think antisemitism is a good thing?


----------



## Sixties Fan

*Imam Mohamad Tawhidi*‏Verified account @Imamofpeace

Ilhan Omar mentions 9/11 and does not consider it a terrorist attack on the USA by terrorists, instead she refers to it as “Some people did something”, then she goes on to justify the establishment of a terrorist organization (CAIR) on US soil.



Imam Mohamad Tawhidi on Twitter


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar Goes After Crenshaw: Accusations of Dual Loyalty Are 'Dangerous Incitement'


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://nypost.com/2019/04/10/ilhan-omars-outrageous-writeoff-of-9-11s-horrors/


----------



## Sixties Fan

WaPo Fact Checker Compares Omar's 9/11 Comments to Bush's Ground Zero Speech


----------



## saltydancin

Wonder what jihad rant Omar was about last night on Colbert since she isn't worth the time to watch & ruin what sleep I manage to get as she seems to be moving to a new legend in her own mind patriotism to some people like the burning Bush's 9/11 bull horn the people patriot act. Who knew Muslims chose to be a second class of US citizens ?


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> https://nypost.com/2019/04/10/ilhan-omars-outrageous-writeoff-of-9-11s-horrors/



As this master plan of the Muslim master race more perfect union of Islam & Christianity: In a March 23 speech, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) complained of “the discomfort of being a second-class citizen” before claiming the Council on American-Islamic Relations “was founded after 9/11 because they recognized that some people did something, and [Muslims] were starting to lose access to our civil liberties.” in creating themselves as a second class of citizens before & after 9/11 to get ahead of WW II Nazi war crimes of rendering Jews &  US Americans as less than second class citizens in history. Outrageous......


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Omar Goes After Crenshaw: Accusations of Dual Loyalty Are 'Dangerous Incitement'




So leave it to these crooks on Capitol Hill suicidal tendencies Christian Nation more perfect symbiotic union ensuring Islam as the master race with a new second class of Muslims just as Christiananality pedophilia business mentalities chose Federal Lynching of USA citizens in the assassination of JFK after 9/11 for some people to have done something as one nation under God in that Knights of Columbus "serve the Pope or die" "death to the infidels" diatribe tautology.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The three new Democratic Senators met with American Muslims for Palestine (AMP), a rabidly anti-Israel group.

Alexandria Ocasio Cortes (NY-D) and Rashida Talib (Mich-D) attended the Palestine Advocacy Day event for American Muslims for Palestine (AMP)

In 2013, the Anti-Defamation League (ADL) released a report in which it said: “AMP promotes extreme anti-Israel views and has at times provided a platform for anti-Semitism under the guise of educating Americans about ‘the just cause of Palestine and the rights of self-determination’.” Jonathan Schanzer, senior vice president of research at the American think tank Foundation for Defense of Democracies, claimed in a hearing with the United States Senate Committee on Foreign Relations in 2016 that at least seven individuals involved in AMP have been involved in organizations shut down or held liable for sending money to Hamas. The chairman of AMP responded by accusing Schanzer of appealing to Islamophobia.

(full article online(

Ocasio Cortez-Rashida Tlaib Attend Anti-Semitic Muslim Gathering With Links to Hamas


----------



## P F Tinmore

saltydancin said:


> Wonder what jihad rant Omar was about last night on Colbert since she isn't worth the time to watch & ruin what sleep I manage to get as she seems to be moving to a new legend in her own mind patriotism to some people like the burning Bush's 9/11 bull horn the people patriot act. Who knew Muslims chose to be a second class of US citizens ?


*Full Extended Interview With Rep. Ilhan Omar*
569,340 views


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what jihad rant Omar was about last night on Colbert since she isn't worth the time to watch & ruin what sleep I manage to get as she seems to be moving to a new legend in her own mind patriotism to some people like the burning Bush's 9/11 bull horn the people patriot act. Who knew Muslims chose to be a second class of US citizens ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Extended Interview With Rep. Ilhan Omar*
> 569,340 views
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Congresswoman Tlaib defends Omar over 9/11 comments


----------



## saltydancin

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what jihad rant Omar was about last night on Colbert since she isn't worth the time to watch & ruin what sleep I manage to get as she seems to be moving to a new legend in her own mind patriotism to some people like the burning Bush's 9/11 bull horn the people patriot act. Who knew Muslims chose to be a second class of US citizens ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Extended Interview With Rep. Ilhan Omar*
> 569,340 views
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


 I missed it on late night Colbert & ain't gonna waste the time to listen & watch what literally is in all statistical probability more Koran hypocrisy from another of those crooks on Capitol Hill, as it's just more of "some people did something" rationalizing like Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops & their immaculate drug conceptions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Congresswoman Tlaib defends Omar over 9/11 comments


Another BFD over nothing.

Don't these people have anything better to do?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congresswoman Tlaib defends Omar over 9/11 comments
> 
> 
> 
> Another BFD over nothing.
> 
> Don't these people have anything better to do?
Click to expand...


Apparently, attending conferences hosted by groups with ties to islamic terrorist franchises is the better thing Omar and Tlaib have to do.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congresswoman Tlaib defends Omar over 9/11 comments
> 
> 
> 
> Another BFD over nothing.
> 
> Don't these people have anything better to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, attending conferences hosted by groups with ties to islamic terrorist franchises is the better thing Omar and Tlaib have to do.
Click to expand...

Oooooo,terrorists.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congresswoman Tlaib defends Omar over 9/11 comments
> 
> 
> 
> Another BFD over nothing.
> 
> Don't these people have anything better to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, attending conferences hosted by groups with ties to islamic terrorist franchises is the better thing Omar and Tlaib have to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo,terrorists.
Click to expand...


I don't understand how can You have so much contempt for Your country.
How many Americans died that day?


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congresswoman Tlaib defends Omar over 9/11 comments
> 
> 
> 
> Another BFD over nothing.
> 
> Don't these people have anything better to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently, attending conferences hosted by groups with ties to islamic terrorist franchises is the better thing Omar and Tlaib have to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooooo,terrorists.
Click to expand...


Here's that CBS morning Cory Booker Trump derangement syndrome of Trump calling Omar's 9/11 "some people did something" Islamidiotocracy certainly isn't WIKI history yet......


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

On the day she was sworn to office, Tlaib called a sitting president of the United States "motherfucker".  There's a video of Tlaib having to be forcefully removed from one of then-candidate Trump's appearances.

In 1968, there was another Arab Palestinian who harbored such a deep resentment for an American politician: the terrorist's name was Sirhan Sirhan, and the man he assassinated was Bobby Kennedy.

U.S. security needs to keep a watchful eye on Tlaib.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Does Ilhan Omar believe “Zionists/Jews” are responsible for 9/11?


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> Does Ilhan Omar believe “Zionists/Jews” are responsible for 9/11?



So Omar's compulsive-obsessive fabled Islam flying carpets of 9/11 are above SCOTUS & one nation under God in that Mohammad flaming chariot tradition avoidance of exposing the US Congress as a suicidal flying carpet to burn in acceptance of "death to the infidels" Islam with a tautology diatribe that Christiananality pedophilia business mentalities thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists national religion "serve the Pope or die" cross conditioned way beyond therapy for over decades those crooks on Capitol Hill patriot act in support are putting on.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Does Ilhan Omar believe “Zionists/Jews” are responsible for 9/11?


Holy speculation, Batman.

There is nothing there.


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Ilhan Omar believe “Zionists/Jews” are responsible for 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> Holy speculation, Batman.
> 
> There is nothing there.
Click to expand...


Unholy realization that Arab "death to the infidels" & their flying carpets certainly left nothing except being suicidal Muhammad flaming chariot dhimmitude servitude in homicidal sociopsychopathilogical human farming there as Abu Bakr is called "As-Siddiq", meaning he is one of those followers of a prophet of saviors; who with schizoid Omar will eventually render space the place for the human race, fried & freeze dried all over the place too leaving nothing there either.


----------



## Sixties Fan

La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group


Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks


A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!

Good boy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!
> 
> Good boy.
Click to expand...

Saying nothing on top of saying nothing.

Bad !   Very Bad ! [ For a discussion thread  ]


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!
> 
> Good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saying nothing on top of saying nothing.
> 
> Bad !   Very Bad ! [ For a discussion thread  ]
Click to expand...

Like name calling posts are legitimate discussions.


----------



## Sixties Fan

It is unreasonable to assume that every “first” person – whether black, women, gay, refugee or amputee – will be an outstanding leader. Most white baseball players never approached the level of talent and grace of Jackie Robinson, so why should every black player be held to such a high standard or every “first” person breaking a barrier?

Similarly, why can’t we admit that the first black Muslim woman in Congress has serious deficits that must be excused because she is new, or black, or Muslim, or a woman, of a refugee? With so many strikes in such a short time period, the early results are that she is deeply offensive.

To paraphrase Lloyd Benson,“Jackie Robinson was a hero of mine. Ilhan Omar, you’re no Jackie Robinson.”

(full article online)

https://www.jewishpress.com/indepth...s-not-everyone-is-jackie-robinson/2019/04/17/


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!
> 
> Good boy.
Click to expand...


Just another 9/11 Muslim martyrdom jihad of Omar followers & supporters as if being rewarded with an equivalent of 40 virgins with a CAIR immaculate conception by some African Somali carpetbagger flying a Congresswomen's position on a modern day Muhammad's flaming chariot dhimmitude servitude as those 9/11 Arab "death to the infidels" Islam flying carpet airplane hijackers on 9/11 like the USA Christian Nation's cross conditioned way beyond therapy Christiananality pedophilia business lynching enforcement.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!
> 
> Good boy.
Click to expand...


So cute, never thought Jihadi filth were so shy...
Wasn't suicide bombing and Jew-hatred supposed to be a badge of honor among You lowlifes?


----------



## saltydancin

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!
> 
> Good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute, never thought Jihadi filth were so shy...
> Wasn't suicide bombing and Jew-hatred supposed to be a badge of honor among You lowlifes?
Click to expand...


Well, obviously some of Congresswoman Omar's people are definitely doing something expecting martyr status as Byrd's KKK churchstate fiefdom of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists & the Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate 9/11 patriot act of the Islamidiotocracy.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!
> 
> Good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute, never thought Jihadi filth were so shy...
> Wasn't suicide bombing and Jew-hatred supposed to be a badge of honor among You lowlifes?
Click to expand...

Why can't you post anything without name calling?


----------



## saltydancin

Sixties Fan said:


> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks



Well here's some people doing something which appears to be raising funds for CAIR, HAMAS other terrorist groups in the see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil political tradition of some crooks on Capitol Hill & Nazington, D.C. with Saudis in funding Arab flying carpet "death to the infidels" terrorists of 9/11. They probably have the malfeasance of spending what Mueller's report conclusion was. Nothing, nada, zip.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!
> 
> Good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute, never thought Jihadi filth were so shy...
> Wasn't suicide bombing and Jew-hatred supposed to be a badge of honor among You lowlifes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you post anything without name calling?
Click to expand...


I can use_ "some people"_...
Would that erase the 9 years of Your daily blood libels and cheering suicide?

Give me the PC term for those who demand total Arab domination.


----------



## saltydancin

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> La. Attorney General: Omar Fundraised for Terror-Tied Group
> 
> 
> Omar, Tlaib Saw Spikes in Campaign Cash After Anti-Semitic Remarks
> 
> 
> 
> A terrorist card *and* an anti Semite card in the same post!
> 
> Good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So cute, never thought Jihadi filth were so shy...
> Wasn't suicide bombing and Jew-hatred supposed to be a badge of honor among You lowlifes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't you post anything without name calling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can use_ "some people"_...
> Would that erase the 9 years of Your daily blood libels and cheering suicide?
> 
> Give me the PC term for those who demand total Arab domination.
Click to expand...


 If cognitively dissonant Christananality mentality pedophile super egos weren't so obsessed in compulsive  "serve the Pope or die" they, like Islam Arabs "death to the infidels" forcing acceptance of dhimmitude servitude avoidance for total domination as PC for the Islamidiotocracy.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’

(full article online)

Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'


----------



## deanrd

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


Have you actually visited the site?

"Why Evolution is true"  That's the name of the site.

And the person was only  giving an opinion and never actually quoted the two congresswomen.

This is about as honest as Sarah Sanders father with his insistence that sugary cinnamon rolls cures diabetes.

Mike Huckabee and the diabetes cure he endorsed that 'no health agency supports'


----------



## deanrd

Sixties Fan said:


> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'


Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?

Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam


----------



## Hollie

deanrd said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?
> 
> Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam
Click to expand...


Moslems in Sri Lanka expressed their love for Jesus just a day ago.


----------



## Sixties Fan

deanrd said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?
> 
> Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam
Click to expand...

Judaism is both a religion and an ethnicity.
At the time Jesus was born, the area was called Judea (after Judah, one of the 12 tribes).

The Romans only changed the name to Syria Palestinea, not Palestine, after they defeated the Jews of Bar-Kochba in 135 CE.

They called it Syria- Palestinea, after the Assyrians and Philistines who had once defeated the Jews/Israel.

No, Jesus cannot be a Jew and a Palestinian because a people who called themselves Palestinians did not come to exist until 1964, in Moscow, thanks to Arafat and the KGB coming up with the idea.


----------



## rylah

deanrd said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> Have you actually visited the site?
> 
> "Why Evolution is true"  That's the name of the site.
> 
> And the person was only  giving an opinion and never actually quoted the two congresswomen.
> 
> This is about as honest as Sarah Sanders father with his insistence that sugary cinnamon rolls cures diabetes.
> 
> Mike Huckabee and the diabetes cure he endorsed that 'no health agency supports'
Click to expand...


So until a KKK member openly declares in congress "kikes deserve no rights"
is not a racist?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

deanrd said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?
> 
> Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam
Click to expand...


That must be why they behead Christians and burn Churches. Did you forget what just happened in Sri Lanka??


----------



## Shusha

deanrd said:


> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?



Only if you strip all meaning from the term "Palestine".  If you mean to say that JC was Jewish and lived somewhere between the Mediterranean Sea and the Jordan River 2000 years ago, sure.  

That's not the point for those making this claim, though.  Theirs is the intent to erase and usurp Jewish existence in that land and at that time and replace it with the idea of "historic Palestine" which paints the idea of cultural continuity from the ancient past through to present times and transfers all rights to that territory to the Arabs who now represent the term "Palestine".  

Sadly, the world has adopted this language and its hidden meanings, casting Jews as foreigners in, well ... Judea.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Cory Booker defends Ilhan Omar over AIPAC comments that Pelosi flagged for "anti-semitic tropes"


https://www.weltwoche.ch/ausgaben/2019-17/artikel/ah-die-weltwoche-ausgabe-17-2019.html


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar is not alone among members of the House in her close alliance with terrorist groups. Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib recently headlined a fund-raising event for American Muslims for Palestine.[7] This is an organization created and controlled by Hamas which funds the Jew-hatred campaigns of Students for Justice in Palestine on American campuses and spearheads the terrorist-backed Boycott, Divest and Sanctions movement that seeks to strangle the Jewish state.[8] Tlaib is an unapologetic supporter of the terrorist regimes on the West Bank and in Gaza.

The Hamas-controlled American Muslims for Palestine is one of the founders of the recently formed U.S Council of Muslim Organizations.[9] This is an Islamist coalition composed of the leading Muslim Brotherhood groups in America. The purpose of the council is to conflate all Muslims with the Islamists – the Muslim supporters of _jihad_. Shortly after its formation it hosted a “Muslim Advocacy Day” which was attended by Omar, Tlaib and their unwavering ally Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, who is not a Muslim but a dedicated activist in the Islamist-Progressive Alliance, whose members are united in their hatred of the Jewish state and their solidarity with Palestinian terrorists.

(full article online)

The Terrorist Caucus in the House


----------



## Sixties Fan

Black Hawk Down Veterans Slam Omar for Accusing Them of Killing 'Thousands' of Somalis


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*The Left's Awful Take On The Synagogue Shooting*

Ben Shapiro discusses the recent synagogue shooting in Poway, CA and how the Left's awful take is exploitative for political reasons.


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


She didn't say that.


----------



## deanrd

Hollie said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?
> 
> Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moslems in Sri Lanka expressed their love for Jesus just a day ago.
Click to expand...

 Muslims consider Jesus to be one of their prophets.


----------



## rylah

deanrd said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?
> 
> Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moslems in Sri Lanka expressed their love for Jesus just a day ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims consider Jesus to be one of their prophets.
Click to expand...



But don't tell them that he's promised to join the Jihad army and break all crosses.
Do You think engaging in the most ridiculous apologetics for Islamism makes Omar look less radical?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
Click to expand...

Do You have any intellectual integrity?

Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against incitement specifically because of her racist bigotry against Israelis, and Americans who oppose the elimination of Israel, and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
Click to expand...

Nice deflection.

She never said that.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
Click to expand...


Ilahn Omar never suggested that Americans who oppose the elimination of Israel
are corrupt and disloyal?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ilahn Omar never suggested that Americans who oppose the elimination of Israel
> are corrupt and disloyal?
Click to expand...

I don't recall her saying anything about that.

Link?


----------



## Hollie

deanrd said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?
> 
> Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moslems in Sri Lanka expressed their love for Jesus just a day ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims consider Jesus to be one of their prophets.
Click to expand...


In his invention of a politico-religious ideolgy, Muhammud (swish) stole ruthlessly from both Christianity and Judaism. Mo' even co-opted Jesus as a figure in the politico-religious ideology he invented / stole and literally partnered himself with God. 

Who is included in the slogan one recites to become a Moslem?


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
Click to expand...


Then why is she a poster child ?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ilahn Omar never suggested that Americans who oppose the elimination of Israel
> are corrupt and disloyal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recall her saying anything about that.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

When referring to *"Jewish colleagues"*, among a variety of antisemitic tropes, Omar explained she understood how many of her Jewish constituents might have detachment to families abroad... and concluded with:

*"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country” *(Source: Ilhan Omar, Busboys and Poets, 2/27/19)

This was by the way, her reference to earlier libels regarding exclusively a single ethnic group among American citizens, who she also suggested, those "Jewish colleagues", criticized her support for those who openly call to annihilate Israel, only and merely because they're corrupt and biased against Muslims.

Not only "Jewish colleagues" are to blame for hate of Muslims and corrupt double loyalty,
but also for their existence and instinct of survival.






Not only regarding Omar, or exclusively the left, but Herzl was from an intellectual family, had a position in the society, until he had a painful realization and felt what was coming... Just saying.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

deanrd said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?
> 
> Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moslems in Sri Lanka expressed their love for Jesus just a day ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims consider Jesus to be one of their prophets.
Click to expand...


Really?  Is that why they kill, behead Christmas, enslave them and burn down Churches?


----------



## saltydancin

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ilahn Omar never suggested that Americans who oppose the elimination of Israel
> are corrupt and disloyal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't recall her saying anything about that.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When referring to *"Jewish colleagues"*, among a variety of antisemitic tropes, Omar explained she understood how many of her Jewish constituents might have detachment to families abroad... and concluded with:
> 
> *"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country” *(Source: Ilhan Omar, Busboys and Poets, 2/27/19)
> 
> This was by the way, her reference to earlier libels regarding exclusively a single ethnic group among American citizens, who she also suggested, those "Jewish colleagues", criticized her support for those who openly call to annihilate Israel, only and merely because they're corrupt and biased against Muslims.
> 
> Not only "Jewish colleagues" are to blame for hate of Muslims and corrupt double loyalty,
> but also for their existence and instinct of survival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only regarding Omar, or exclusively the left, but Herzl was from an intellectual family, had a position in the society, until he had a painful realization and felt what was coming... Just saying.
Click to expand...


 The intellectual integrity of *"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country” *(Source: Ilhan Omar, Busboys and Poets, 2/27/19) where Omar wants to be this political influence of the US Congress to push for allegiance to a foreign movement of Palestinians, Hamas & terrorists like Muhammed going up to Allah in a flaming chariot…..but she only has a flying carpet like those Arab "death to the infidels" 9/11 terrorist hijackers.


----------



## Hollie

Rashida Tlaib apparently hasn't read the news over the last couple of days. While she is busy making excuses for islamic terrorists, she somehow missed addressing the acts of war committed by her Islamic terrorist heroes. 

*
Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib Slams NYT For Headline On Gaza Violence
*
U. S Democratic representative Rashida Tlaib slammed the New York Times for ‘dehumanizing’ people of Palestine. The congresswoman called out a news item published by the newspaper recently on the renewed fighting between Israel and the people in the occupied Palestinian territories.

Tlaib, who represents Michigan’s 13th district in the House of Representatives, tweeted that the news report feeds into what she called the lack of responsibility of Israel, who she said unjustly oppresses and targets Palestinian children and families.




"......renewed fighting between Israel and the people in the occupied Palestinian territories".

Not surprisingly, Rashida Tlaib doesn't want to acknowledge that the renewed fighting was a result of attacks by islamic terrorists in Gaza, who have become little more than an Iranian proxy army.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Hundreds Condemn Rashida Tlaib Mid-War Anti-Israel Tweet


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib was not amused, and went on the attack: “When will the world stop dehumanizing our Palestinian people who just want to be free? Headlines like this & framing it in this way just feeds into the continued lack of responsibility on Israel who unjustly oppress & target Palestinian children and families.”

Here’s what Tlaib was referring to: on Friday, during a routine Hamas-pushed riot at the Gaza border fence, an Arab sniper shot at an IDF unit on the Israeli side, injuring a female soldier and an officer. The Israeli air force responded at once, killing between two and four Arab terrorists. The rockets on Saturday were in retaliation for the retaliation. Of course, if one were to challenge her chronological error, Tlaib would respond that Israel started it anyway, by existing, having captured land belonging to Arabs some 71 years ago.

Which was quickly supported by Yousef Munayyer, who was born in Lod, Israel, and serves as the executive director of the US Campaign for Palestinian Rights. Munayyer wrote: “This is a stunningly irresponsible and misleading headline. Israel shot dozens of unarmed Palestinian protestors in Gaza on Friday and killed 4 Palestinians, including two protesters, in Gaza before any projectiles were launched.”

The “including two protesters” part means that the other two were armed terrorists who were using the cover of the riot—as they have done every Friday for more than 13 months—to try to kill Israelis.

But a very different wave of response came from what looked like hundreds, if not thousands, of Twitter users, who just gave it to Tlaib.

*There were angry ones:

(vide tweets online)
*
Hundreds Condemn Rashida Tlaib Mid-War Anti-Israel Tweet


----------



## admonit

I think that Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar are only the beginning. Already in the nearest future I expect more  antisemitic and anti-Israel members in Congress.


----------



## Sixties Fan

https://nypost.com/2019/05/06/omar-tlaib-refuse-to-see-hamas-hate-is-same-as-the-synagogue-shooters/


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. Ilhan Omar Supports Group That Produced Child Beheading Skit


----------



## P F Tinmore

saltydancin said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why is she a poster child ?
Click to expand...

I don't know. It must be an Israeli propaganda thing.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why is she a poster child ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. It must be an Israeli propaganda thing.
Click to expand...


I know, I know...she also called American troops the 'Satan'
because "her experience with words" is not the same after 25 years of singing love songs to America.

That's just a common thing where she comes from, I suggested nothing about her dual loyalties, right?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why is she a poster child ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. It must be an Israeli propaganda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I know...she also called American troops the 'Satan'
> because "her experience with words" is not the same after 25 years of singing love songs to America.
> 
> That's just a common thing where she comes from, I suggested nothing about her dual loyalties, right?
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with people misquoting her?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why is she a poster child ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. It must be an Israeli propaganda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I know...she also called American troops the 'Satan'
> because "her experience with words" is not the same after 25 years of singing love songs to America.
> 
> That's just a common thing where she comes from, I suggested nothing about her dual loyalties, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with people misquoting her?
Click to expand...


"Some people doing something"?
I think You just  have no motive other than to side with anyone who hates America by default.
The more animosity the better, no logic or integrity.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is she a poster child ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. It must be an Israeli propaganda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I know...she also called American troops the 'Satan'
> because "her experience with words" is not the same after 25 years of singing love songs to America.
> 
> That's just a common thing where she comes from, I suggested nothing about her dual loyalties, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with people misquoting her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Some people doing something"?
> I think You just  have no motive other than to side with anyone who hates America by default.
> The more animosity the better, no logic or integrity.
Click to expand...

Out of context.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why is she a poster child ?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. It must be an Israeli propaganda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I know...she also called American troops the 'Satan'
> because "her experience with words" is not the same after 25 years of singing love songs to America.
> 
> That's just a common thing where she comes from, I suggested nothing about her dual loyalties, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with people misquoting her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Some people doing something"?
> I think You just  have no motive other than to side with anyone who hates America by default.
> The more animosity the better, no logic or integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of context.
Click to expand...


Not really, all documented.
And deeply engraved in public memory.

Just like Baiden's girls, millions of American didn't see that, right?


----------



## Sixties Fan

[Oh, yeah!  They helped Jews alright.  Not only in the Mandate but in Iraq, as well.  Oh, the make believe world Muslims love to live in ]

This is unreal:

 Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib said she “loves the fact” that her “Palestinian ancestors” were part an attempt “to create a safe haven for Jews” after the Holocaust, although the role “was forced on them” and took place “in a way that took their human dignity away.”

Tlaib referred to the recent commemoration of Holocaust Remembrance Day when asked about her decision to support a one-state solution, becoming the only Democratic member of Congress to buck her party’s position in favor of two states.

“There’s always kind of a calming feeling when I think of the tragedy of the Holocaust, that it was my ancestors — Palestinians — who lost their land and some lost their lives, their livelihood, their human dignity, their existence, in many ways, has been wiped out … in the name of trying to create a safe haven for Jews, post-Holocaust, post-tragedy and the horrific persecution of Jews across the world at that time. And I love the fact that it was my ancestors that provided that in many ways,” said Tlaib.

(full article online)

Vile: US Rep @RashidaTlaib pretends Palestinians helped Jews after the Holocaust ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> [Oh, yeah!  They helped Jews alright.  Not only in the Mandate but in Iraq, as well.  Oh, the make believe world Muslims love to live in ]
> 
> This is unreal:
> 
> Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib said she “loves the fact” that her “Palestinian ancestors” were part an attempt “to create a safe haven for Jews” after the Holocaust, although the role “was forced on them” and took place “in a way that took their human dignity away.”
> 
> Tlaib referred to the recent commemoration of Holocaust Remembrance Day when asked about her decision to support a one-state solution, becoming the only Democratic member of Congress to buck her party’s position in favor of two states.
> 
> “There’s always kind of a calming feeling when I think of the tragedy of the Holocaust, that it was my ancestors — Palestinians — who lost their land and some lost their lives, their livelihood, their human dignity, their existence, in many ways, has been wiped out … in the name of trying to create a safe haven for Jews, post-Holocaust, post-tragedy and the horrific persecution of Jews across the world at that time. And I love the fact that it was my ancestors that provided that in many ways,” said Tlaib.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Vile: US Rep @RashidaTlaib pretends Palestinians helped Jews after the Holocaust ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




This is vile and disgusting and shows her true colors.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

Sixties Fan said:


> [Oh, yeah!  They helped Jews alright.  Not only in the Mandate but in Iraq, as well.  Oh, the make believe world Muslims love to live in ]
> 
> This is unreal:
> 
> Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib said she “loves the fact” that her “Palestinian ancestors” were part an attempt “to create a safe haven for Jews” after the Holocaust, although the role “was forced on them” and took place “in a way that took their human dignity away.”
> 
> Tlaib referred to the recent commemoration of Holocaust Remembrance Day when asked about her decision to support a one-state solution, becoming the only Democratic member of Congress to buck her party’s position in favor of two states.
> 
> “There’s always kind of a calming feeling when I think of the tragedy of the Holocaust, that it was my ancestors — Palestinians — who lost their land and some lost their lives, their livelihood, their human dignity, their existence, in many ways, has been wiped out … in the name of trying to create a safe haven for Jews, post-Holocaust, post-tragedy and the horrific persecution of Jews across the world at that time. And I love the fact that it was my ancestors that provided that in many ways,” said Tlaib.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Vile: US Rep @RashidaTlaib pretends Palestinians helped Jews after the Holocaust ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News




Jews, who had barely survived The Holocaust just three years earlier from mass murderers bent on their destruction -- root and branch, now had to fight the Tlaibs and other Arab Nazis for the right to live in their historic homeland!

(If anyone missed it, Tlaib mocked the Jewish community during Passover by tweeting well-wishes with pictures of leaven bread!  Tlaib is an anti-Semite.)


----------



## saltydancin

P F Tinmore said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why is she a poster child ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. It must be an Israeli propaganda thing.
Click to expand...


Just as Tlaib mocking the Jewish community goosestepping like Omar who also seems to be following the burning Bush's 9/11 Mohammed going up in flames patriot act propaganda national religion to be more than only a poster child for the Islamidiotocracy.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do You have any intellectual integrity?
> 
> Her own party made sure to pass a resolution against bigotry specifically because of her racism and constant parroting of anti-Jewish conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice deflection.
> 
> She never said that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why is she a poster child ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. It must be an Israeli propaganda thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, I know...she also called American troops the 'Satan'
> because "her experience with words" is not the same after 25 years of singing love songs to America.
> 
> That's just a common thing where she comes from, I suggested nothing about her dual loyalties, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with people misquoting her?
Click to expand...


What misquote?


----------



## rylah

Ria_Longhorn said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Oh, yeah!  They helped Jews alright.  Not only in the Mandate but in Iraq, as well.  Oh, the make believe world Muslims love to live in ]
> 
> This is unreal:
> 
> Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib said she “loves the fact” that her “Palestinian ancestors” were part an attempt “to create a safe haven for Jews” after the Holocaust, although the role “was forced on them” and took place “in a way that took their human dignity away.”
> 
> Tlaib referred to the recent commemoration of Holocaust Remembrance Day when asked about her decision to support a one-state solution, becoming the only Democratic member of Congress to buck her party’s position in favor of two states.
> 
> “There’s always kind of a calming feeling when I think of the tragedy of the Holocaust, that it was my ancestors — Palestinians — who lost their land and some lost their lives, their livelihood, their human dignity, their existence, in many ways, has been wiped out … in the name of trying to create a safe haven for Jews, post-Holocaust, post-tragedy and the horrific persecution of Jews across the world at that time. And I love the fact that it was my ancestors that provided that in many ways,” said Tlaib.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Vile: US Rep @RashidaTlaib pretends Palestinians helped Jews after the Holocaust ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews, who had barely survived The Holocaust just three years earlier from mass murderers bent on their destruction -- root and branch, now had to fight the Tlaibs and other Arab Nazis for the right to live in their historic homeland!
> 
> (If anyone missed it, Tlaib mocked the Jewish community during Passover by tweeting well-wishes with pictures of leaven bread!  Tlaib is an anti-Semite.)
Click to expand...


Make no mistake, she's taking pleasure in insulting everyone's intelligence, the more ridiculous the brainwashing the more pleasure. It doesn't come from love to America.

Prepare buckets for hypocrisy and take a comfy seat, this is only a warm-up, believe me we had 70 years of experience with this in the Knesset - they'll even memorize speeches in Yiddish about Holocaust Survivors, right before taking a picture of a big smile near a boy doing the Nazi salute. I'm not exaggerating actually happened.

It's a kind of art, big part of the culture, act smiling assuming You're too polite, and they can make up anything pretending people don't smell the stench, take great pleasure in it, that banal.

It only STARTS against Jews, never ends there, merely toeing the deep waters before going in full sway.
She's moral degradation.


----------



## saltydancin

admonit said:


> I think that Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar are only the beginning. Already in the nearest future I expect more  antisemitic and anti-Israel members in Congress.



This US Islamidiotocracy has been evolving for about 60 years since being learned super ego firemen start the fires as if they are going up in Mohammed's chariot just as KKK churchstate lynching enforcement cops commit crimes with SCOTUS standing of thieving US Constitution arsonists, which those burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act for their megalomaniacal second coming ensures those as Tlaib & Omar in Congress can also burn whatever as if they too are going up in martyr flames in Mohammed's chariot.


----------



## Mindful

Trump was not the only Republican to condemn Tlaib. House Minority Whip Steve Scalise of Louisiana issued a statement saying, “There is no justification for the twisted and disgusting comments made by Rashida Tlaib just days after the annual Day of Holocaust Remembrance. More than six million Jews were murdered during the Holocaust; there is nothing ‘calming’ about that fact.

House Minority Whip Steve Scalise of Louisiana issued a statement saying, “There is no justification for the twisted and disgusting comments made by Rashida Tlaib just days after the annual Day of Holocaust Remembrance. More than six million Jews were murdered during the Holocaust; there is nothing ‘calming’ about that fact.”

Scalise also lashed out at House Democrats in general.

“Unfortunately, this is far from the first display of heinous anti-Semitic comments coming from Democrat House members this year, and it’s clear this is now the norm for their caucus,” he said. “It’s long past time for Speaker Pelosi to take swift action and make it clear that these vile comments have no place in Congress.”

Representative Liz Cheney of Wyoming joined Scalise, describing Tlaib’s statements as “sickening.”

She also urged Democratic leaders “to finally take action against Representative Tlaib and other members of the Democratic caucus who are spreading vile antisemitism.”

“All of us, regardless of party, must stand as Americans against the evil of antisemitism,” she added. “If the Democratic leadership continues to stand by in silence, they are enabling the spread of evil.”

Trump Slams Congresswoman Tlaib’s Holocaust Comments: ‘She Obviously Has Tremendous Hatred of Israel and the Jewish People’


----------



## Ria_Longhorn

435 Holocaust survivors who barely made it out of the Nazi death camps were killed by Rashida Tlaib's people!

Rashida Tlaib’s Unbelievable Lies

https://nypost.com/2019/05/13/fake-...grotesque-distortion-of-the-making-of-israel/


----------



## saltydancin

Ria_Longhorn said:


> 435 Holocaust survivors who barely made it out of the Nazi death camps were killed by Rashida Tlaib's people!
> 
> Rashida Tlaib’s Unbelievable Lies
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/13/fake-...grotesque-distortion-of-the-making-of-israel/



Standard mass neuroses of fascism for the Islamidiotocracy so Arabs can escalate Islamophobia to a mass psychoses of fascism to collect martyrdom just as Byrd's KKK West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate cops fiefdom of thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists making Jews pay for the Holocaust in "serve the Pope or die" megalomania & goosestepping as those burning Bush's going up in Mohammed's flaming chariot 9/11 patriot act trying to make Jews pay for suicidal Arab "death to the infidels" terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount master plan of this not so master race second coming holy costs.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hollie said:


> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.


Thanks, Obama


----------



## saltydancin

CrusaderFrank said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Obama
Click to expand...


These 2 misfits Islamidiotocracy representatives fill a diversity slot with qualifications as those Arab "death to the infidels" flying carpet terrorists of 9/11 which, with self anointed law of the land standing with SCOTUS immaculate drug conceptions & Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate cops baptize thine eyes by urinations lynching enforcement national religion threatening POTUS & also to nuke Temple Mount; as if their agenda has little to no consequences in suicidal Mohammed flaming chariot martyrdom value.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Ria_Longhorn said:


> 435 Holocaust survivors who barely made it out of the Nazi death camps were killed by Rashida Tlaib's people!
> 
> Rashida Tlaib’s Unbelievable Lies
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/13/fake-...grotesque-distortion-of-the-making-of-israel/



Menachem Begin a Jewish terrorist who abandoned the Polish II Corps fighting Nazi Germany, abandoned his own Jews to the Holocaust.
So he could terrorize with the Irgun Palestinians in Deir Yassin Massacre, and British peace keepers in the King David Hotel Bombing.


----------



## saltydancin

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Ria_Longhorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 435 Holocaust survivors who barely made it out of the Nazi death camps were killed by Rashida Tlaib's people!
> 
> Rashida Tlaib’s Unbelievable Lies
> 
> https://nypost.com/2019/05/13/fake-...grotesque-distortion-of-the-making-of-israel/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menachem Begin a Jewish terrorist who abandoned the Polish II Corps fighting Nazi Germany, abandoned his own Jews to the Holocaust.
> So he could terrorize with the Irgun Palestinians in Deir Yassin Massacre, and British peace keepers in the King David Hotel Bombing.
Click to expand...


How saving Europe from Islamophobia claims exposing Rehnquist's national religion martyrdom Reichquest immaculate drug conceptions for an Islamidiotocracy second coming of suicidal burning Bush's Mohammed flaming chariot deaths of more USA citizens on 9/11 far exceeds any whitewashing in scapegoating Begin.


----------



## Likkmee

WOW !!! 

So. What is there to argue over ?


----------



## saltydancin

Likkmee said:


> WOW !!!
> 
> So. What is there to argue over ?



Seems the constituency arguing for Tlaib & Omar "death to the infidels" self anointed martyrdom on a Mohammed's flaming chariot ride with those crooks on Capital Hill one nation under God Islamidiotocracy jihad of suicidal Christiananality pedophile mentality thieving US Constitution - old glory - old testament arsonists patriot act "man is God" Islamophobia certainly makes space the place for the human race, fried & freeze dried all over the place like the burning Bush's 9/11 second coming with Mohammed's flying carpet terrorists.


----------



## member

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return





 *"Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!"*






​


​










Or if you prefer…. (it IS “afternoon” now): 

































​




 Who are WE [u, LoL] kidding:


----------



## Coyote

member said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you prefer…. (it IS “afternoon” now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are WE [u, LoL] kidding:
Click to expand...

Is there some topical content here or are you just trolling?


----------



## member

Coyote said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you prefer…. (it IS “afternoon” now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are WE [u, LoL] kidding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there some topical content here or are you just trolling?
Click to expand...






whaddya mean ?  you know i ....express myself 

 this way. yes, it IS perturbing to me:

_*"elect a Muslim to office in America"*_





WE KNOW WHICH WAY THAT CAN GO...........and the ladies..............thank GOD they can drive here....and if they do get "elected to office" -- you PRAY..........they're AMERICA FIRST...........


----------



## Coyote

member said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you prefer…. (it IS “afternoon” now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are WE [u, LoL] kidding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there some topical content here or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaddya mean ?  you know i ....express myself
> 
> this way. yes, it IS perturbing to me:
> 
> _*"elect a Muslim to office in America"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE KNOW WHICH WAY THAT CAN GO...........and the ladies..............thank GOD they can drive here....and if they do get "elected to office" -- you PRAY..........they're AMERICA FIRST...........
Click to expand...


Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...


----------



## member

Coyote said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> member said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you prefer…. (it IS “afternoon” now):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are WE [u, LoL] kidding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there some topical content here or are you just trolling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whaddya mean ?  you know i ....express myself
> 
> this way. yes, it IS perturbing to me:
> 
> _*"elect a Muslim to office in America"*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE KNOW WHICH WAY THAT CAN GO...........and the ladies..............thank GOD they can drive here....and if they do get "elected to office" -- you PRAY..........they're AMERICA FIRST...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...
Click to expand...





​






_*" If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas.."*_


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  Coyote, et al,

We are now on Page 81 (over 60 pages on down the road, and ≈ 600 posts since my last posting) and have not really learned much.



Coyote said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  *Post #212*  •
> It makes no difference if they are "Muslim" or any other Abrahamic belief system _(any other belief system - period)_. To target them _(and maybe even slander them)_ on basis of religion is as unAmerican as it gets. As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...​
Click to expand...

​*(COMMENT)*

Everyone seems to have stood fast since the the prsentation of their original position.  

Have we learned anything that makes new another position?

Most Respectfully,
R​


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....



I absolutely have to agree with your first sentence, but from how thinks look from up here, I hardly think its fear-mongering.  I see a whole bunch of US elected officials failing to separate their religious ideology from their public duties.


----------



## Coyote

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote, et al,
> 
> We are now on Page 81 (over 60 pages on down the road, and ≈ 600 posts since my last posting) and have not really learned much.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> •  *Post #212*  •
> It makes no difference if they are "Muslim" or any other Abrahamic belief system _(any other belief system - period)_. To target them _(and maybe even slander them)_ on basis of religion is as unAmerican as it gets. As I understand it → in the case of — Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) — they put their hand on the Quran _(which is their right - they could have chosen a telephone book - so help me 4G LTE Network)_ and DID take the oath.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​*(COMMENT)*
> 
> Everyone seems to have stood fast since the the prsentation of their original position.
> 
> Have we learned anything that makes new another position?
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R​
Click to expand...

We have learned things havent changed much...


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely have to agree with your first sentence, but from how thinks look from up here, I hardly think its fear-mongering.  I see a whole bunch of US elected officials failing to separate their religious ideology from their public duties.
Click to expand...

i am seeing it...but I am also seeing some Constitutional protections.  I hope, any way.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely have to agree with your first sentence, but from how thinks look from up here, I hardly think its fear-mongering.  I see a whole bunch of US elected officials failing to separate their religious ideology from their public duties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i am seeing it...but I am also seeing some Constitutional protections.  I hope, any way.
Click to expand...

I have heard both of them praise our constitution.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The _Post_ had several pieces of evidence indicating Omar was not entirely truthful about this experience.

"Omar’s story echoed the plot of ‘Les Miserables.' If true, it is also probably embellished," wrote Greg Jaffe and Souad Mekhennet, the author's of the _Post_‘s article.

"City officials said that police aren’t allowed to arrest people for shoplifting unless there’s a likelihood of violence or further crime. Typically, shoplifters are sentenced to attend a three-hour class."

Asked about the story, Omar admitted "she may have flubbed some facts," Jaffe and Mekhennet wrote.

"She might have had a prior [arrest]," Omar told the _Post_. "I’m not sure…The details might not have all matched, but that’s what I remember."

Omar has also been dinged recently by the_ Post_ and others for "botched basic facts" during her attempts to "go viral."

"Recently, she told a group of veterans that about 45 percent of military families rely on food stamps," Jaffe and Mekhennet wrote. "She was trying to make the point that Republicans didn’t care for the troops. The actual number is less than 5 percent, according to Pentagon statistics."

(full article online)

Ilhan Omar Admits Lying to High School Students


----------



## MAGAman

Sixties Fan said:


> The _Post_ had several pieces of evidence indicating Omar was not entirely truthful about this experience.
> 
> "Omar’s story echoed the plot of ‘Les Miserables.' If true, it is also probably embellished," wrote Greg Jaffe and Souad Mekhennet, the author's of the _Post_‘s article.
> 
> "City officials said that police aren’t allowed to arrest people for shoplifting unless there’s a likelihood of violence or further crime. Typically, shoplifters are sentenced to attend a three-hour class."
> 
> Asked about the story, Omar admitted "she may have flubbed some facts," Jaffe and Mekhennet wrote.
> 
> "She might have had a prior [arrest]," Omar told the _Post_. "I’m not sure…The details might not have all matched, but that’s what I remember."
> 
> Omar has also been dinged recently by the_ Post_ and others for "botched basic facts" during her attempts to "go viral."
> 
> "Recently, she told a group of veterans that about 45 percent of military families rely on food stamps," Jaffe and Mekhennet wrote. "She was trying to make the point that Republicans didn’t care for the troops. The actual number is less than 5 percent, according to Pentagon statistics."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Ilhan Omar Admits Lying to High School Students


IOW... She's a lying sack of crap.

Other than that, she made a good point.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Omar introduces pro-BDS, anti-Israel resolution in US Congress, will visit Israel soon


----------



## Sixties Fan

H.Res.496 introduced by Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib is an attempt to sanction antisemitism under the guise of "free speech."


The most offensive part is its comparison of boycotting Israel with boycotting Nazi goods:

 Whereas Americans of conscience have a proud history of participating in boycotts to advocate for human rights abroad, including—
(2) boycotting Nazi Germany from March 1933 to October 1941 in response to the dehumanization of the Jewish people in the lead-up to the Holocaust;

This is Holocaust inversion and it is one of the examples of antisemitism under the IHRA definition, "Drawing comparisons of contemporary Israeli policy to that of the Nazis."
Yes, US Congress now has a resolution that will be debated that includes antisemitism.

But perhaps the most insidious part of the resolution is saying that it is only supporting "boycotts in pursuit of civil and human rights."

You see, boycotts are just another word for discrimination. Every boycott says that the boycotter will choose one provider of goods and services over another based on reasons that have nothing to do with the quality of the product.

The exact same logic that protects boycotts of Israelis applies to bigots boycotting businesses owned by blacks or gays or immigrants or women.

In order to forestall the free speech protection of boycotts against people who fall on the positive side of intersectionality pseudo-science, Omar and Tlaib are characterizing BDS not as a product of bigotry and antisemitism but as "pursuit of civil and human rights."

Even if this resolution gets defeated, their underlying logic that implies that Israel is a violator of human rights on par with Nazi Germany will be debated in Congress and enshrined in the proceedings of Congress forever. As I have recently noted, the debate itself is what BDS is after, not the boycott - they want to normalize anti-Zionism and its antisemitic components as a mainstream opinion.

(full article online)

Why  Ilhan Omar's pro-BDS resolution is antisemitic ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## OldLady

I have a serious question for all of you.
Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?

It's a hell of a mess and I have no idea what should or could be done to solve the problem over there; it just seemed to me that Rep. Omar couldn't be the only person who disagreed with the right-wing government in office right now.  So I was defending her right to say so, without being called an anti-Semite.

But then a poster said he agreed with her 100% and then went on to disclose that he is an Anti-Semite with a capital A and was hateful as could be.  So ah hah, I say to myself, some people who are defending Omar's position are doing it because they hate Jews.

If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?  I'm feeling kinda hesitant and unsure of where I stand with her.  I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?


----------



## MAGAman

Have you examined


OldLady said:


> I have a serious question for all of you.
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> It's a hell of a mess and I have no idea what should or could be done to solve the problem over there; it just seemed to me that Rep. Omar couldn't be the only person who disagreed with the right-wing government in office right now.  So I was defending her right to say so, without being called an anti-Semite.
> 
> But then a poster said he agreed with her 100% and then went on to disclose that he is an Anti-Semite with a capital A and was hateful as could be.  So ah hah, I say to myself, some people who are defending Omar's position are doing it because they hate Jews.
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?  I'm feeling kinda hesitant and unsure of where I stand with her.  I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?


 Have you examined her actual statements?


----------



## P F Tinmore

MAGAman said:


> Have you examined
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a serious question for all of you.
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> It's a hell of a mess and I have no idea what should or could be done to solve the problem over there; it just seemed to me that Rep. Omar couldn't be the only person who disagreed with the right-wing government in office right now.  So I was defending her right to say so, without being called an anti-Semite.
> 
> But then a poster said he agreed with her 100% and then went on to disclose that he is an Anti-Semite with a capital A and was hateful as could be.  So ah hah, I say to myself, some people who are defending Omar's position are doing it because they hate Jews.
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?  I'm feeling kinda hesitant and unsure of where I stand with her.  I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined her actual statements?
Click to expand...

She has not said anything antisemitic.


----------



## OldLady

MAGAman said:


> Have you examined
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a serious question for all of you.
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> It's a hell of a mess and I have no idea what should or could be done to solve the problem over there; it just seemed to me that Rep. Omar couldn't be the only person who disagreed with the right-wing government in office right now.  So I was defending her right to say so, without being called an anti-Semite.
> 
> But then a poster said he agreed with her 100% and then went on to disclose that he is an Anti-Semite with a capital A and was hateful as could be.  So ah hah, I say to myself, some people who are defending Omar's position are doing it because they hate Jews.
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?  I'm feeling kinda hesitant and unsure of where I stand with her.  I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined her actual statements?
Click to expand...

Of course.


----------



## OldLady

P F Tinmore said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a serious question for all of you.
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> It's a hell of a mess and I have no idea what should or could be done to solve the problem over there; it just seemed to me that Rep. Omar couldn't be the only person who disagreed with the right-wing government in office right now.  So I was defending her right to say so, without being called an anti-Semite.
> 
> But then a poster said he agreed with her 100% and then went on to disclose that he is an Anti-Semite with a capital A and was hateful as could be.  So ah hah, I say to myself, some people who are defending Omar's position are doing it because they hate Jews.
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?  I'm feeling kinda hesitant and unsure of where I stand with her.  I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined her actual statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has not said anything antisemitic.
Click to expand...

Are you a Palestinian?


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  >  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  OldLady, _et al,_

*BLUF*:  Yes*!*

Consideration:  It does not matter the religious affiliation or beliefs of The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN).​
This is probably more than you want to hear.



OldLady said:


> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?


*(COMMENT)*

*IF* you consider me a reasonably educated person who does not appreciate many of the decisions that the Israeli Government _(Benjamin Netanyahu - over the last decade)_ has made relative to the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories *THEN*, I fall into this group _(support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation)_.

Having said that, I recognize that the decision-making process of the Netanyahu Government has had several factors driving the way they approach the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories.  And these driving considerations are so critical that in the eyes of the Israelis, letting any one of these driving factors to get out of control could seriously damage, if not destroy, the most dynamic, humanly developed, and productive in terms of education, scientific contributions, prosperous country of anywhere in the Middle East - North Africa (MENA) Region _(including the entirety of the Arab League, including the oil-rich states)_, as well as the Gulf States.

A SKEWED AMERICAN VIEW _(A MINORITY SET OF CONSIDERATIONS)_:

The US has to keep in mind that it is very easy for Americans to criticize Israel, in that if Israel falls to Arab  control, it will not significantly impact the US _(maybe blind it in the MENA)_.  But a critical mistake on the part of Israel, will leave just another Muslim controlled state on the doward slope of human development in the viod.  Israel has much more at stake than the Americans can imagine.  And the Arab League can hostilely engage and fail a hundred times and be forgiven by the International Community, allowing them to rebuild forces only to try again.  But Israel only needs to fail once, and that will be the end of the Jewish National Home invisioned in 1920 by the leaders of the Allied Powers.

Yes, like I said.  There are a statistically large number of reasonably, educated Americans who support Israel → but not how the Netanyahu Government has handling the Palestinian situation.  But they have so very much more to lose and it will be the SS St. Louis (13 May 1939) all over again.  No nation, outside the US has help defend Israel against the aggression of Arab League states.  There is no reason to believe that the International Community of the 21st Century will act any differently.​


OldLady said:


> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?


*(COMMENT)*

The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is not your concern unless you are from Minnesota's 5th Congressional District.  Presumably, the constituents of Minnesota's 5th Congressional District voted for her because she represents their views on the question.



OldLady said:


> I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?


*(COMMENT)*

This is a question the requires analysis of the Conditional Statements about what is really meant.  It is a matter of perspective.  *IF* Congresswom Omar holds Israel to a higher standard than she does the Arab League States, *THEN* that might be prima face evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.  *IF* she does not treat the Arab League States (ALS) in the same manner _(ie legislation opposing anti-ALS activities)_ as she does Israel, *THEN* that might be _prima face_ evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.

REMEMBERING:  It is the Law of the Land _(Title 18 USC § 2339A • Providing material support to terrorists)_  HAMAS, Hezbullah, Palestine Liberation Front (PLF), Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC), Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade (AAMB), Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), are all Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) as designated by the Secretary of State.  

*◈  IF* The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ of the Rocket Attacks and Border Assaults mounted by HAMAS/Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), that receives assistance Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.  

 *◈* *IF* The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ on behalf of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (*BDS*) Movement → and it were to be found that any of the designated terrorist groups _[ie the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC)]_  played a central role in support of BDS; or that the BDS Movement provided support to the terrorists, *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.​
Just One Man's Opinion.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## OldLady

RoccoR said:


> RE:  >  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  OldLady, _et al,_
> 
> *BLUF*:  Yes*!*
> 
> Consideration:  It does not matter the religious affiliation or beliefs of The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN).​
> This is probably more than you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* you consider me a reasonably educated person who does not appreciate many of the decisions that the Israeli Government _(Benjamin Netanyahu - over the last decade)_ has made relative to the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories *THEN*, I fall into this group _(support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation)_.
> 
> Having said that, I recognize that the decision-making process of the Netanyahu Government has had several factors driving the way they approach the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories.  And these driving considerations are so critical that in the eyes of the Israelis, letting any one of these driving factors to get out of control could seriously damage, if not destroy, the most dynamic, humanly developed, and productive in terms of education, scientific contributions, prosperous country of anywhere in the Middle East - North Africa (MENA) Region _(including the entirety of the Arab League, including the oil-rich states)_, as well as the Gulf States.
> 
> A SKEWED AMERICAN VIEW _(A MINORITY SET OF CONSIDERATIONS)_:
> 
> The US has to keep in mind that it is very easy for Americans to criticize Israel, in that if Israel falls to Arab  control, it will not significantly impact the US _(maybe blind it in the MENA)_.  But a critical mistake on the part of Israel, will leave just another Muslim controlled state on the doward slope of human development in the viod.  Israel has much more at stake than the Americans can imagine.  And the Arab League can hostilely engage and fail a hundred times and be forgiven by the International Community, allowing them to rebuild forces only to try again.  But Israel only needs to fail once, and that will be then end of the Jewish National Home invisioned in 1920 by the leaders of the Allied Powers.
> 
> Yes, like I said.  There are a statistically large number of reasonably, educated Americans who support Israel → but not how the Netanyahu Government has handling the Palestinian situation.  But they have so very much more to lose and it will be the SS St. Louis (13 May 1939) all over again.  No nation, outside the US has help defend Israel against the aggression of Arab League states.  There is no reason to believe that the International Community of the 21st Century will act any differently.​
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is not your concern unless you are from Minnesota's 5th Congressional District.  Presumably, the constituents of Minnesota's 5th Congressional District voted for her because she represents their views on the question.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a question the requires analysis of the Conditional Statements about what is really meant.  It is a matter of perspective.  *IF* Congresswom Omar holds Israel to a higher standard than she does the Arab League States, *THEN* that might be prima face evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.  *IF* she does not treat the Arab League States (ALS) in the same manner _(ie legislation opposing anti-ALS activities)_ as she does Israel, *THEN* that might be _prima face_ evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.
> 
> REMEMBERING:  It is the Law of the Land _(Title 18 USC § 2339A • Providing material support to terrorists)_  HAMAS, Hezbullah, Palestine Liberation Front (PLF), Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC), Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade (AAMB), Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), are all Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) as designated by the Secretary of State.
> 
> *◈  IF* The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ of the Rocket Attacks and Border Assaults mounted by HAMAS/Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), that receives assistance Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.
> 
> *◈* *IF* The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ on behalf of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (*BDS*) Movement → and it were to be found that any of the designated terrorist groups _[ie the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC)]_  played a central role in support of BDS; or that the BDS Movement provided support to the terrorists, *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.​
> Just One Man's Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

_The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is not your concern_
Slander against her by Americans who are hostile toward Muslims IS my affair, as it is every American's concern.  But is that what we are dealing with?

I have done my best to understand what you said.  I guess you believe that she is not actually on your side at all here--that she is supporting the terrorists?


----------



## MJB12741

OldLady said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  >  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  OldLady, _et al,_
> 
> *BLUF*:  Yes*!*
> 
> Consideration:  It does not matter the religious affiliation or beliefs of The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN).​
> This is probably more than you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* you consider me a reasonably educated person who does not appreciate many of the decisions that the Israeli Government _(Benjamin Netanyahu - over the last decade)_ has made relative to the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories *THEN*, I fall into this group _(support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation)_.
> 
> Having said that, I recognize that the decision-making process of the Netanyahu Government has had several factors driving the way they approach the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories.  And these driving considerations are so critical that in the eyes of the Israelis, letting any one of these driving factors to get out of control could seriously damage, if not destroy, the most dynamic, humanly developed, and productive in terms of education, scientific contributions, prosperous country of anywhere in the Middle East - North Africa (MENA) Region _(including the entirety of the Arab League, including the oil-rich states)_, as well as the Gulf States.
> 
> A SKEWED AMERICAN VIEW _(A MINORITY SET OF CONSIDERATIONS)_:
> 
> The US has to keep in mind that it is very easy for Americans to criticize Israel, in that if Israel falls to Arab  control, it will not significantly impact the US _(maybe blind it in the MENA)_.  But a critical mistake on the part of Israel, will leave just another Muslim controlled state on the doward slope of human development in the viod.  Israel has much more at stake than the Americans can imagine.  And the Arab League can hostilely engage and fail a hundred times and be forgiven by the International Community, allowing them to rebuild forces only to try again.  But Israel only needs to fail once, and that will be then end of the Jewish National Home invisioned in 1920 by the leaders of the Allied Powers.
> 
> Yes, like I said.  There are a statistically large number of reasonably, educated Americans who support Israel → but not how the Netanyahu Government has handling the Palestinian situation.  But they have so very much more to lose and it will be the SS St. Louis (13 May 1939) all over again.  No nation, outside the US has help defend Israel against the aggression of Arab League states.  There is no reason to believe that the International Community of the 21st Century will act any differently.​
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is not your concern unless you are from Minnesota's 5th Congressional District.  Presumably, the constituents of Minnesota's 5th Congressional District voted for her because she represents their views on the question.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a question the requires analysis of the Conditional Statements about what is really meant.  It is a matter of perspective.  *IF* Congresswom Omar holds Israel to a higher standard than she does the Arab League States, *THEN* that might be prima face evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.  *IF* she does not treat the Arab League States (ALS) in the same manner _(ie legislation opposing anti-ALS activities)_ as she does Israel, *THEN* that might be _prima face_ evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.
> 
> REMEMBERING:  It is the Law of the Land _(Title 18 USC § 2339A • Providing material support to terrorists)_  HAMAS, Hezbullah, Palestine Liberation Front (PLF), Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC), Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade (AAMB), Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), are all Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) as designated by the Secretary of State.
> 
> *◈  IF* The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ of the Rocket Attacks and Border Assaults mounted by HAMAS/Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), that receives assistance Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.
> 
> *◈* *IF* The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ on behalf of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (*BDS*) Movement → and it were to be found that any of the designated terrorist groups _[ie the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC)]_  played a central role in support of BDS; or that the BDS Movement provided support to the terrorists, *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.​
> Just One Man's Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is not your concern_
> Slander against her by Americans who are hostile toward Muslims IS my affair, as it is every American's concern.  But is that what we are dealing with?
> 
> I have done my best to understand what you said.  I guess you believe that she is not actually on your side at all here--that she is supporting the terrorists?
Click to expand...



The four of them most definitely do already support Palestinian terrorists over Israel.  I pray for more like them to come forward & join them to insure Trump's re-election.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  >  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  OldLady, _et al,_
> 
> *BLUF*:  Yes*!*
> 
> Consideration:  It does not matter the religious affiliation or beliefs of The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN).​
> This is probably more than you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* you consider me a reasonably educated person who does not appreciate many of the decisions that the Israeli Government _(Benjamin Netanyahu - over the last decade)_ has made relative to the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories *THEN*, I fall into this group _(support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation)_.
> 
> Having said that, I recognize that the decision-making process of the Netanyahu Government has had several factors driving the way they approach the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories.  And these driving considerations are so critical that in the eyes of the Israelis, letting any one of these driving factors to get out of control could seriously damage, if not destroy, the most dynamic, humanly developed, and productive in terms of education, scientific contributions, prosperous country of anywhere in the Middle East - North Africa (MENA) Region _(including the entirety of the Arab League, including the oil-rich states)_, as well as the Gulf States.
> 
> A SKEWED AMERICAN VIEW _(A MINORITY SET OF CONSIDERATIONS)_:
> 
> The US has to keep in mind that it is very easy for Americans to criticize Israel, in that if Israel falls to Arab  control, it will not significantly impact the US _(maybe blind it in the MENA)_.  But a critical mistake on the part of Israel, will leave just another Muslim controlled state on the doward slope of human development in the viod.  Israel has much more at stake than the Americans can imagine.  And the Arab League can hostilely engage and fail a hundred times and be forgiven by the International Community, allowing them to rebuild forces only to try again.  But Israel only needs to fail once, and that will be the end of the Jewish National Home invisioned in 1920 by the leaders of the Allied Powers.
> 
> Yes, like I said.  There are a statistically large number of reasonably, educated Americans who support Israel → but not how the Netanyahu Government has handling the Palestinian situation.  But they have so very much more to lose and it will be the SS St. Louis (13 May 1939) all over again.  No nation, outside the US has help defend Israel against the aggression of Arab League states.  There is no reason to believe that the International Community of the 21st Century will act any differently.​
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is not your concern unless you are from Minnesota's 5th Congressional District.  Presumably, the constituents of Minnesota's 5th Congressional District voted for her because she represents their views on the question.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a question the requires analysis of the Conditional Statements about what is really meant.  It is a matter of perspective.  *IF* Congresswom Omar holds Israel to a higher standard than she does the Arab League States, *THEN* that might be prima face evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.  *IF* she does not treat the Arab League States (ALS) in the same manner _(ie legislation opposing anti-ALS activities)_ as she does Israel, *THEN* that might be _prima face_ evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.
> 
> REMEMBERING:  It is the Law of the Land _(Title 18 USC § 2339A • Providing material support to terrorists)_  HAMAS, Hezbullah, Palestine Liberation Front (PLF), Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC), Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade (AAMB), Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), are all Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) as designated by the Secretary of State.
> 
> *◈  IF* The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ of the Rocket Attacks and Border Assaults mounted by HAMAS/Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), that receives assistance Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.
> 
> *◈* *IF* The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ on behalf of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (*BDS*) Movement → and it were to be found that any of the designated terrorist groups _[ie the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC)]_  played a central role in support of BDS; or that the BDS Movement provided support to the terrorists, *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.​
> Just One Man's Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Having said that, I recognize that the decision-making process of the Netanyahu Government has had several factors driving the way they approach the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories.


Indeed, it is the settler colonial project that the Zionists started a hundred years ago. Not much has changed.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  >  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  OldLady, _et al,_

*✪  BLUF:*  I do not care, one way or the other, where _The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) _stands on the issue.  She is not my Representative in Congress.  _[The Honorable Joyce Beatty 3 District (D-OH) is my representative.]  _The people of the 5th District have no more say over my Member of Congress than do I over their Member of Congress. 

✪ *BLUF:*  It is always good to understand who said what → and → their intent, in matters such as this.  I just stated my objective criteria in my decision-making process. 



OldLady said:


> Slander against her by Americans who are hostile toward Muslims IS my affair, as it is every American's concern.  But is that what we are dealing with?


*(COMMENT)*

By your concern of "slander," → I suspect you are really concerned with the deliberate, untrue, and derogatory statements, leveled against Representative Omar.  And whether or not the claim that the statements  impune her character.  

◈  As far as I'm concerned, she apologized for her "Tweet Commentary" → and that should be the end of it.  The slate is wiped clean on that account. 

◈  As for the Co-Sponsorship of a House Bill that recognizes some Islamic holidays, the question becomes: How significant a portion of the population do Muslims need to be before they get a holiday?

✦ CIA World Factbook page last updated on October 28, 2009 •

Protestant 51.3%, 

Roman Catholic 23.9%, 

Mormon 1.7%, 

other Christian 1.6%, 

Jewish 1.7%, 

Buddhist 0.7%, 

Muslim 0.6%, 

other or unspecified 2.5%, 

unaffiliated 12.1%, 

none 4% (2007 est.) 
I don't know.

If you have lived in Washington DC, you will have learned that the reputation of Congress is that of one step below a hungry used car salesman.  We, in America, say we don't have royalty, but the Washington Politicos are nothing short of Little Lord Fauntleroy that want to be treated as princes and barons.  Washington has all the backstabbing drama of a Hollywood Soap Opera.  Tossing backhanded compliments and insults is a sport inside the Capital Beltway. 



OldLady said:


> I have done my best to understand what you said.  I guess you believe that she is not actually on your side at all here--that she is supporting the terrorists?


*(COMMENT)*

I have not seen any evidence at all that suggests The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is either anti-Semitic or Providing Material Support.  I merely cited the criteria. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  >  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  MJB12741, _et al,_

Well, not necessarily "evidence."



MJB12741 said:


> The four of them most definitely do already support Palestinian terrorists over Israel.  I pray for more like them to come forward & join them to insure Trump's re-election.


*(COMMENT)*

But maybe a preliminary inquiry should be made to determine (or quell) if there is any "probable cause."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

OldLady said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a serious question for all of you.
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> It's a hell of a mess and I have no idea what should or could be done to solve the problem over there; it just seemed to me that Rep. Omar couldn't be the only person who disagreed with the right-wing government in office right now.  So I was defending her right to say so, without being called an anti-Semite.
> 
> But then a poster said he agreed with her 100% and then went on to disclose that he is an Anti-Semite with a capital A and was hateful as could be.  So ah hah, I say to myself, some people who are defending Omar's position are doing it because they hate Jews.
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?  I'm feeling kinda hesitant and unsure of where I stand with her.  I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined her actual statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has not said anything antisemitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a Palestinian?
Click to expand...

German, Scottish, English.


----------



## Mindful

RoccoR said:


> RE:  >  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  OldLady, _et al,_
> 
> *✪  BLUF:*  I do not care, one way or the other, where _The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) _stands on the issue.  She is not my Representative in Congress.  _[The Honorable Joyce Beatty 3 District (D-OH) is my representative.]  _The people of the 5th District have no more say over my Member of Congress than do I over their Member of Congress.
> 
> ✪ *BLUF:*  It is always good to understand who said what → and → their intent, in matters such as this.  I just stated my objective criteria in my decision-making process.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slander against her by Americans who are hostile toward Muslims IS my affair, as it is every American's concern.  But is that what we are dealing with?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> By your concern of "slander," → I suspect you are really concerned with the deliberate, untrue, and derogatory statements, leveled against Representative Omar.  And whether or not the claim that the statements  impune her character.
> 
> ◈  As far as I'm concerned, she apologized for her "Tweet Commentary" → and that should be the end of it.  The slate is wiped clean on that account.
> 
> ◈  As for the Co-Sponsorship of a House Bill that recognizes some Islamic holidays, the question becomes: How significant a portion of the population do Muslims need to be before they get a holiday?
> 
> ✦ CIA World Factbook page last updated on October 28, 2009 •
> 
> Protestant 51.3%,
> 
> Roman Catholic 23.9%,
> 
> Mormon 1.7%,
> 
> other Christian 1.6%,
> 
> Jewish 1.7%,
> 
> Buddhist 0.7%,
> 
> Muslim 0.6%,
> 
> other or unspecified 2.5%,
> 
> unaffiliated 12.1%,
> 
> none 4% (2007 est.)
> I don't know.
> 
> If you have lived in Washington DC, you will have learned that the reputation of Congress is that of one step below a hungry used car salesman.  We, in America, say we don't have royalty, but the Washington Politicos are nothing short of Little Lord Fauntleroy that want to be treated as princes and barons.  Washington has all the backstabbing drama of a Hollywood Soap Opera.  Tossing backhanded compliments and insults is a sport inside the Capital Beltway.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done my best to understand what you said.  I guess you believe that she is not actually on your side at all here--that she is supporting the terrorists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I have not seen any evidence at all that suggests The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is either anti-Semitic or Providing Material Support.  I merely cited the criteria.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


About Washington DC; agreed.


----------



## Hollie

Rashida Tlaib & Israel -- Democrat Hosted Activist Who Called Palestinian Terror Attack 'Heroic' | National Review

Representative Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) hosted an extremist anti-Israel activist who has openly and explicitly endorsed terrorism at her congressional office in mid-April to celebrate the American Muslims for Palestine Advocacy Day.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Not one Democrat attended the embassy opening in Jerusalem....mic drop.

Especially because WJC and BHO supported this same thing.


Trump was right — Obama did call Jerusalem the 'capital of Israel'


----------



## Dogmaphobe

OldLady said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  >  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  OldLady, _et al,_
> 
> *BLUF*:  Yes*!*
> 
> Consideration:  It does not matter the religious affiliation or beliefs of The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN).​
> This is probably more than you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> *IF* you consider me a reasonably educated person who does not appreciate many of the decisions that the Israeli Government _(Benjamin Netanyahu - over the last decade)_ has made relative to the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories *THEN*, I fall into this group _(support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation)_.
> 
> Having said that, I recognize that the decision-making process of the Netanyahu Government has had several factors driving the way they approach the Arab Palestinians of the disputed territories.  And these driving considerations are so critical that in the eyes of the Israelis, letting any one of these driving factors to get out of control could seriously damage, if not destroy, the most dynamic, humanly developed, and productive in terms of education, scientific contributions, prosperous country of anywhere in the Middle East - North Africa (MENA) Region _(including the entirety of the Arab League, including the oil-rich states)_, as well as the Gulf States.
> 
> A SKEWED AMERICAN VIEW _(A MINORITY SET OF CONSIDERATIONS)_:
> 
> The US has to keep in mind that it is very easy for Americans to criticize Israel, in that if Israel falls to Arab  control, it will not significantly impact the US _(maybe blind it in the MENA)_.  But a critical mistake on the part of Israel, will leave just another Muslim controlled state on the doward slope of human development in the viod.  Israel has much more at stake than the Americans can imagine.  And the Arab League can hostilely engage and fail a hundred times and be forgiven by the International Community, allowing them to rebuild forces only to try again.  But Israel only needs to fail once, and that will be then end of the Jewish National Home invisioned in 1920 by the leaders of the Allied Powers.
> 
> Yes, like I said.  There are a statistically large number of reasonably, educated Americans who support Israel → but not how the Netanyahu Government has handling the Palestinian situation.  But they have so very much more to lose and it will be the SS St. Louis (13 May 1939) all over again.  No nation, outside the US has help defend Israel against the aggression of Arab League states.  There is no reason to believe that the International Community of the 21st Century will act any differently.​
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is not your concern unless you are from Minnesota's 5th Congressional District.  Presumably, the constituents of Minnesota's 5th Congressional District voted for her because she represents their views on the question.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is a question the requires analysis of the Conditional Statements about what is really meant.  It is a matter of perspective.  *IF* Congresswom Omar holds Israel to a higher standard than she does the Arab League States, *THEN* that might be prima face evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.  *IF* she does not treat the Arab League States (ALS) in the same manner _(ie legislation opposing anti-ALS activities)_ as she does Israel, *THEN* that might be _prima face_ evidence that she harbors hostility against and is prejudiced towards the Jewish State.
> 
> REMEMBERING:  It is the Law of the Land _(Title 18 USC § 2339A • Providing material support to terrorists)_  HAMAS, Hezbullah, Palestine Liberation Front (PLF), Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC), Al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade (AAMB), Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), are all Foreign Terrorist Organizations (FTOs) as designated by the Secretary of State.
> 
> *◈  IF* The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ of the Rocket Attacks and Border Assaults mounted by HAMAS/Palestine Islamic Jihad (PIJ), that receives assistance Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.
> 
> *◈* *IF* The Honorable Congresswoman Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) were found to be supportive _(that is providing material support in the form of favorable US Legislation)_ on behalf of the Boycott, Divestment, Sanctions (*BDS*) Movement → and it were to be found that any of the designated terrorist groups _[ie the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), PFLP-General Command (PFLP-GC)]_  played a central role in support of BDS; or that the BDS Movement provided support to the terrorists, *THEN* that is _prima face_ violation of 18 USC § 2339A.​
> Just One Man's Opinion.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The Honorable Congresswoman  Ilhan *Omar* (D-MN) is not your concern_
> Slander against her by Americans who are hostile toward Muslims IS my affair, as it is every American's concern.  But is that what we are dealing with?
> 
> I have done my best to understand what you said.  I guess you believe that she is not actually on your side at all here--that she is supporting the terrorists?
Click to expand...

I do have to give you credit for one thing, old lady.

Knowing less than nothing about the subject matter has never prevented you from holding forth on it in your typical authoritarian ways.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> Rashida Tlaib & Israel -- Democrat Hosted Activist Who Called Palestinian Terror Attack 'Heroic' | National Review
> 
> Representative Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) hosted an extremist anti-Israel activist who has openly and explicitly endorsed terrorism at her congressional office in mid-April to celebrate the American Muslims for Palestine Advocacy Day.


Ahhh, the old terrorist trope.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rashida Tlaib & Israel -- Democrat Hosted Activist Who Called Palestinian Terror Attack 'Heroic' | National Review
> 
> Representative Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) hosted an extremist anti-Israel activist who has openly and explicitly endorsed terrorism at her congressional office in mid-April to celebrate the American Muslims for Palestine Advocacy Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, the old terrorist trope.
Click to expand...


Ahhh, the old cur and paste slogans.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib, according to UNRWA, is a Palestinian refugee. It doesn’t matter that she wasn’t born anywhere near territory that was once part of the British Mandate for Palestine. Nor does it matter that far from being homeless or stateless, her American citizenship is so solid that she is a member of Congress. Rashida Tlaib, the UN has decided, is a refugee.

(full article online)

Rashida Tlaib: A Question of Dual Loyalties (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Rashida Tlaib, according to UNRWA, is a Palestinian refugee. It doesn’t matter that she wasn’t born anywhere near territory that was once part of the British Mandate for Palestine. Nor does it matter that far from being homeless or stateless, her American citizenship is so solid that she is a member of Congress. Rashida Tlaib, the UN has decided, is a refugee.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rashida Tlaib: A Question of Dual Loyalties (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


“According to UNRWA’s original definition, a Palestinian refugee was a person whose normal place of residence had been Palestine between June 1946 and May 1948, who had lost his home and means of livelihood as a result of the 1948 war.​
That is not the UN's definition of a refugee. That only defines who is eligible for aid.


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rashida Tlaib, according to UNRWA, is a Palestinian refugee. It doesn’t matter that she wasn’t born anywhere near territory that was once part of the British Mandate for Palestine. Nor does it matter that far from being homeless or stateless, her American citizenship is so solid that she is a member of Congress. Rashida Tlaib, the UN has decided, is a refugee.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rashida Tlaib: A Question of Dual Loyalties (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> “According to UNRWA’s original definition, a Palestinian refugee was a person whose normal place of residence had been Palestine between June 1946 and May 1948, who had lost his home and means of livelihood as a result of the 1948 war.​
> That is not the UN's definition of a refugee. That only defines who is eligible for aid.
Click to expand...



We agree that Tlaib is NOT eligible for aid, right?!  Because she is not a refugee, right?!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Shusha said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rashida Tlaib, according to UNRWA, is a Palestinian refugee. It doesn’t matter that she wasn’t born anywhere near territory that was once part of the British Mandate for Palestine. Nor does it matter that far from being homeless or stateless, her American citizenship is so solid that she is a member of Congress. Rashida Tlaib, the UN has decided, is a refugee.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Rashida Tlaib: A Question of Dual Loyalties (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> “According to UNRWA’s original definition, a Palestinian refugee was a person whose normal place of residence had been Palestine between June 1946 and May 1948, who had lost his home and means of livelihood as a result of the 1948 war.​
> That is not the UN's definition of a refugee. That only defines who is eligible for aid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We agree that Tlaib is NOT eligible for aid, right?!  Because she is not a refugee, right?!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hollie

A real class act.


Watch Rashida Tlaib Dragged from Trump Event Video


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> A real class act.
> 
> 
> Watch Rashida Tlaib Dragged from Trump Event Video


"Get a job!"

She did. She went to congress.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real class act.
> 
> 
> Watch Rashida Tlaib Dragged from Trump Event Video
> 
> 
> 
> "Get a job!"
> 
> She did. She went to congress.
Click to expand...


And she has accomplished nothing since doing so. Kind of a syndrome.

.


----------



## Sixties Fan

In the aftermath of the Saturday shooting at a Walmart in El Paso, Texas, Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-Mich.) took issue on Monday with CNN host Jake Tapper in that Palestinian rhetoric is similar to US President Donald Trump’s when it comes to intolerance of the other.

Tlaib argued that Palestinians are not responsible for terrorism or vitriol, even as she has lambasted the president’s use of words and called Israel a white-supremacist nation.

(full article online)

Post-Mass Shootings, Tlaib Labels Palestinians ‘Activists’ and Israel ‘White Nationalist’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Much of what she says is inaccurate and lacks context, which makes it a lie. This for instance:
“As a young girl, visiting Palestine to see my grandparents and extended family, I watched as my mother had to go through dehumanizing checkpoints -- even though she was a United States citizen and proud American. I was there when there when my [grandmother] was in a terrible car accident and my cousins and I cried so she could have access to the best hospitals -- which were in Jerusalem.”

For one thing, it is doubtful Tlaib ever saw her family go through checkpoints "as a young girl" as there were no checkpoints when Tlaib was small.

(full article online)

Why @RashidaTlaib Will Never Expose the Truth About Israeli Checkpoints (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## MAGAman

Coyote said:


> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...


 Christians and Jew don't need to separate their beliefs.

They're consistent with the Constitution.


----------



## Coyote

MAGAman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Christians and Jew don't need to separate their beliefs.
> 
> They're consistent with the Constitution.
Click to expand...


I can’t find anything in the Constitution supporting:

Stoning rebellious children, for breaking Sabbath, for blasphemy, for enticing others to apostasy, for aultery, for pretending to be a virgin....

Or that the man rules over the woman .... or a woman who is raped must marry her rapist...or that a woman must be silent...

And let’s not even go into how biblical views on homosexuality are consistent with rights in our Constitution.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Even the World Bank said in 2014 that Tlaib's village is one of the richest in the Palestinian Authority. But she insists things are terrible there.

(full article online)

https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/tlaibs-palestinian-village-is-thriving-but-she-is-in-denial/


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coyote said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Christians and Jew don't need to separate their beliefs.
> 
> They're consistent with the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can’t find anything in the Constitution supporting:
> 
> Stoning rebellious children, for breaking Sabbath, for blasphemy, for enticing others to apostasy, for aultery, for pretending to be a virgin....
> 
> Or that the man rules over the woman .... or a woman who is raped must marry her rapist...or that a woman must be silent...
> 
> And let’s not even go into how biblical views on homosexuality are consistent with rights in our Constitution.
Click to expand...


Jews aren’t even allowed in the KSA. We have separation of church and state and not one mostly Muslim nation can say the same.


----------



## Coyote

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Christians and Jew don't need to separate their beliefs.
> 
> They're consistent with the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can’t find anything in the Constitution supporting:
> 
> Stoning rebellious children, for breaking Sabbath, for blasphemy, for enticing others to apostasy, for aultery, for pretending to be a virgin....
> 
> Or that the man rules over the woman .... or a woman who is raped must marry her rapist...or that a woman must be silent...
> 
> And let’s not even go into how biblical views on homosexuality are consistent with rights in our Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews aren’t even allowed in the KSA. We have separation of church and state and not one mostly Muslim nation can say the same.
Click to expand...

Is someone defending the KSA?  In fact, Tlaib and Omar have been harsh critics of the regime, calling for a boycott...you Trumpists...not so much.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you ought to pray that about any religious person entering office.  The problem with your fear mongering is it fails to take into account our form of government wherein our rights have managed to withstand a long term dedicated onslaught from the Christian majority.  If you think that a) elected officials who religious are are incapable of separating their religious dictates from their public duties. And b) that even if a few pesky zealots should get elected we will be walking around in burkas, you might be disappointed....I wouldn't recommend investing in extra large bin bags yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Christians and Jew don't need to separate their beliefs.
> 
> They're consistent with the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can’t find anything in the Constitution supporting:
> 
> Stoning rebellious children, for breaking Sabbath, for blasphemy, for enticing others to apostasy, for aultery, for pretending to be a virgin....
> 
> Or that the man rules over the woman .... or a woman who is raped must marry her rapist...or that a woman must be silent...
> 
> And let’s not even go into how biblical views on homosexuality are consistent with rights in our Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jews aren’t even allowed in the KSA. We have separation of church and state and not one mostly Muslim nation can say the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is someone defending the KSA?  In fact, Tlaib and Omar have been harsh critics of the regime, calling for a boycott...you Trumpists...not so much.
Click to expand...


Yes because they support Hamas that is funded by KSA’s enemy, Iran.  There is a BDS movement against Iran? No? Why?

 I am not a “Trumpist”, unlike you, I am logical. Give me someone better and that person with get my vote.

Anyone who disagrees with uneducated Leftists is a “Trumpist”. Come on. Will you Boycott Bill Maher too because he criticized Tlaib? That is weak. Then again your posts are consistently weak, Coyote. I just educated you again. You’re welcome.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

P F Tinmore said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a serious question for all of you.
> Are there reasonable, educated people who support Israel but not how she is handling the Palestinian situation?
> 
> It's a hell of a mess and I have no idea what should or could be done to solve the problem over there; it just seemed to me that Rep. Omar couldn't be the only person who disagreed with the right-wing government in office right now.  So I was defending her right to say so, without being called an anti-Semite.
> 
> But then a poster said he agreed with her 100% and then went on to disclose that he is an Anti-Semite with a capital A and was hateful as could be.  So ah hah, I say to myself, some people who are defending Omar's position are doing it because they hate Jews.
> 
> If there are people here who support Israel and have no beef against Jews but think Omar is correct, could you speak up?  I'm feeling kinda hesitant and unsure of where I stand with her.  I would not support a hater, but does her stance really mean she's an anti-Semite?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined her actual statements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She has not said anything antisemitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a Palestinian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German, Scottish, English.
Click to expand...


Mutt. So what is your dog in this fight?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

deanrd said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ilhan Omar, who we are told is not antisemitic by Jews(in name only+Muslims+antisemites+other non-Jews)WithIlhan, clearly feels pretty untouchable at the moment. So much so, that she has retweeted this highly offensive tweet by a hater, claiming Jesus was ‘Palestinian.’
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Not-Antisemitic Ilhan Omar Endorses Idea That Jesus Was 'Palestinian'
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Jewish a religion and Palestine a location?  Couldn't Jesus be both?
> 
> Muslims love Jesus, too: 6 things you didn’t know about Jesus in Islam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moslems in Sri Lanka expressed their love for Jesus just a day ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslims consider Jesus to be one of their prophets.
Click to expand...


Yet in a country run by Sharia Law you’re executed for apostasy and following Christ? How is that possible?


----------



## Sixties Fan

First, they praised the terrorist who murdered a US senator’s niece. Then they were chosen by Rep. Rashida Tlaib to organize her now-canceled trip to Israel.

Tlaib’s outrageous choice of the pro-terrorist group Miftah to run her trip is a slap in the face of the United States Congress and deserves to be investigated by the House Ethics Committee.

(full article online)

https://www.israelhayom.com/opinions/to-tlaib-trip-organizer-murderers-are-heroes/


----------



## Hollie

Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress. 


*Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*

AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM 
Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing

This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.


Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.

Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
Click to expand...


Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
Click to expand...

Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
Click to expand...

 The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?

I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. Why do you think that is?


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. Why do you think that is?
Click to expand...

Interesting, you skirt around the actual question.  Maybe because your claim was just another dumbass expression?  People sure like throw around terms like Islamist and terrorist like candy until they become meaningless objects of ridicule.

Whatever your views are on Tlaib's far-left politics, calling her an Islamist, when you look at her record and positions is just stupid.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. Why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, you skirt around the actual question.  Maybe because your claim was just another dumbass expression?  People sure like throw around terms like Islamist and terrorist like candy until they become meaningless objects of ridicule.
> 
> Whatever your views are on Tlaib's far-left politics, calling her an Islamist, when you look at her record and positions is just stupid.
Click to expand...

Interesting that you responded to do nothing more than throw a tirade.

Your "question" was off-topic and didn't address my comments.

I haven't seen any indication Tlaib has travel plans for Gaza. Why do you think Tlaib has no announced plans to travel to Gaza and defend the gay and lesbian community?

Islamist seems appropriate given Tlaib's views toward Israel and her obvious silence regarding islamic terrorists in Gaza.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
Click to expand...

Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.

After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.

"LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."

Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. Why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, you skirt around the actual question.  Maybe because your claim was just another dumbass expression?  People sure like throw around terms like Islamist and terrorist like candy until they become meaningless objects of ridicule.
> 
> Whatever your views are on Tlaib's far-left politics, calling her an Islamist, when you look at her record and positions is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting that you responded to do nothing more than throw a tirade.
> 
> Your "question" was off-topic and didn't address my comments.
> 
> I haven't seen any indication Tlaib has travel plans for Gaza. Why do you think Tlaib has no announced plans to travel to Gaza and defend the gay and lesbian community?
> 
> Islamist seems appropriate given Tlaib's views toward Israel and her obvious silence regarding islamic terrorists in Gaza.
Click to expand...


Why would she after the behavior of our president and Netanyahu?  And perhaps you could explain why you refer to her as an Islamist or just admit it's your pig-ignorant bias showing.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
Click to expand...


Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.

Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. Why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, you skirt around the actual question.  Maybe because your claim was just another dumbass expression?  People sure like throw around terms like Islamist and terrorist like candy until they become meaningless objects of ridicule.
> 
> Whatever your views are on Tlaib's far-left politics, calling her an Islamist, when you look at her record and positions is just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting that you responded to do nothing more than throw a tirade.
> 
> Your "question" was off-topic and didn't address my comments.
> 
> I haven't seen any indication Tlaib has travel plans for Gaza. Why do you think Tlaib has no announced plans to travel to Gaza and defend the gay and lesbian community?
> 
> Islamist seems appropriate given Tlaib's views toward Israel and her obvious silence regarding islamic terrorists in Gaza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would she after the behavior of our president and Netanyahu?  And perhaps you could explain why you refer to her as an Islamist or just admit it's your pig-ignorant bias showing.
Click to expand...


Excusing acts of Islamic terrorism because you don't like the president is petty. 

Have you noticed thst your argument is reduced to petulant name-calling?


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the "yeah, so what else is new", reaction to the angry islamists who are masquerading as members of the US Congress.
> 
> 
> *Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing*
> 
> AUG 22, 2019 2:00 PM
> Hamas again fires rockets from Gaza targeting Israeli civilians, Tlaib and Omar say nothing
> 
> This is the kind of thing that Israelis have to endure on a daily basis. Then Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar go before a misinformed and indifferent American public and a collaborationist establishment media and portray the “Palestinians” as innocent victims of unprovoked Israeli aggression. In reality, if the “Palestinians” stopped their genocidal incitement and attempts to murder Israelis, and expressed a sincere desire to make peace with the Jewish state, there would be peace. If Israel stopped defending itself against the “Palestinian” jihad, there would be a new genocide of the Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
Click to expand...


You didn't quote the rest of the tweet, where she admonished us that we shouldn't let human rights distract us from the "occupation".  (paraphrased)

What should have been a simple tweet:  "I condemn Palestine for this violation of LGBTQ+ rights, which is a violation of human rights," instead became yet another opportunity to remind her followers that Israel is evil and that the only violation of human rights which really matter are those committed by Israel.  She uses human rights violations by Palestine to amplify her demonization of Israel.

Nor did you quote Omar's response to being called out on this, which was to quote alQaws on "Five Ways to Support Palestinian Queers" which includes this statement:  








and this:







Both of the above statements tie Palestinian human rights violations to Israel, as though Israel must own responsibility for the actions of Palestinians, within Palestine, under the government of Palestine.  It postulates that while anti-LGBTQ+ violations of human rights in other countries may have other causes and may not be responsive to Israel (note Omar's comments on Brunei) , somehow Palestinian anti-LGBTQ+ violations of human rights are directly tied to "oppression" by Israel.  This is a classic manifestation of antisemitism where Jews are regarded as undermining the moral and structural fiber of civilization.  


AND did you catch the glaring omission here?  (No, its not addressed in the other three statements).


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't quote the rest of the tweet, where she admonished us that we shouldn't let human rights distract us from the "occupation".  (paraphrased)
Click to expand...


No, I didn't, I did link to the source so you could read it in entirety.



> What should have been a simple tweet:  "I condemn Palestine for this violation of LGBTQ+ rights, which is a violation of human rights," instead became yet another opportunity to remind her followers that Israel is evil and that the only violation of human rights which really matter are those committed by Israel.  She uses human rights violations by Palestine to amplify her demonization of Israel.
> 
> Nor did you quote Omar's response to being called out on this, which was to quote alQaws on "Five Ways to Support Palestinian Queers" which includes this statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the above statements tie Palestinian human rights violations to Israel, as though Israel must own responsibility for the actions of Palestinians, within Palestine, under the government of Palestine.  It postulates that while anti-LGBTQ+ violations of human rights in other countries may have other causes and may not be responsive to Israel (note Omar's comments on Brunei) , somehow Palestinian anti-LGBTQ+ violations of human rights are directly tied to "oppression" by Israel.  This is a classic manifestation of antisemitism where Jews are regarded as undermining the moral and structural fiber of civilization.
> 
> 
> AND did you catch the glaring omission here?  (No, its not addressed in the other three statements).



That is her view, and - I don't agree with it - BUT - it does not detract from the fact she does support LGBTQ rights, and she does, rightfully in some cases, call Israel-supporters out on their constant tropes of negatively portraying Palistinians, which does in fact occur.  She has a point with that.

Now - Holly also said she and Tlaib are Islamists.  I was bringing up the political positions those two woman (note - they are not Islamists masquerading as US representatives, they are American citizens, elected to be U.S. Representatives) to point out that it's rather difficult to reconcile her constant refrences to them as Islamists and terrorists when they support women's rights and LGBTQ rights and would likely be shot on sight by your average Islamic extremists.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm another idiotic comparison or maybe flat out lie.
> 
> Since have Islamists been pro women's and LGBQT rights?  Oh ya...never.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.

Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.


----------



## mudwhistle

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


They're Muslims. What did everyone expect?


----------



## EduardBernstein

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
Click to expand...

Nazi Americans, and Nazi Palestinians are about to tie for first place for their terrorist Jewish killings.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, another angry tirade. Curious that the half- squad is quick to criticize Israel for defending its citizens from islamic terrorist attacks yet the half-squad has nothing to say when those gee-had attacks happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
Click to expand...


I’m still waiting for you to address my comments relative to the article I linked to. You decided to launch into various tirades that include false equivalencies and pointless name-calling.


----------



## Coyote

EduardBernstein said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> 
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Americans, and Nazi Palestinians are about to tie for first place for their terrorist Jewish killings.
Click to expand...

And of course historically ignorant some idiot has chime with (gasoline) Nazi comparisons.

Just as a frame of reference, and an indication of the bottomless depth of this ignorance...let’s look at the figures.

The Nazi’s murdered approx 6 million Jews (and an additional number of other assorted “inferior” groups).  2 out of 3 European Jews died.  That is 2/3 of Europe’s Jewish population.  

In the Israeli Palestinian conflict, the tally is just a little different.

How many Jews killed by Palestinians? A drop in the bucket compared to the Holocaust and far outnumbered by the number of Palestinians killed.


----------



## EduardBernstein

Coyote said:


> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Americans, and Nazi Palestinians are about to tie for first place for their terrorist Jewish killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course historically ignorant some idiot has chime with (gasoline) Nazi comparisons.
> 
> Just as a frame of reference, and an indication of the bottomless depth of this ignorance...let’s look at the figures.
> 
> The Nazi’s murdered approx 6 million Jews (and an additional number of other assorted “inferior” groups).  2 out of 3 European Jews died.  That is 2/3 of Europe’s Jewish population.
> 
> In the Israeli Palestinian conflict, the tally is just a little different.
> 
> How many Jews killed by Palestinians? A drop in the bucket compared to the Holocaust and far outnumbered by the number of Palestinians killed.
Click to expand...

In the here and now the Palestinians, and Americans are both the biggest Jew killers. It every case it is the Nazis.
List of attacks on Jewish institutions in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually more like a question about your claims.  Care to answer it?
> 
> 
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting for you to address my comments relative to the article I linked to. You decided to launch into various tirades that include false equivalencies and pointless name-calling.
Click to expand...

Oh please.  Take your whining elsewhere.  If you throw out idiotic claims expect to be called on it.  It falls in the same category as evil Jews orchestrating world domination.


----------



## Coyote

EduardBernstein said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EduardBernstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Americans, and Nazi Palestinians are about to tie for first place for their terrorist Jewish killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course historically ignorant some idiot has chime with (gasoline) Nazi comparisons.
> 
> Just as a frame of reference, and an indication of the bottomless depth of this ignorance...let’s look at the figures.
> 
> The Nazi’s murdered approx 6 million Jews (and an additional number of other assorted “inferior” groups).  2 out of 3 European Jews died.  That is 2/3 of Europe’s Jewish population.
> 
> In the Israeli Palestinian conflict, the tally is just a little different.
> 
> How many Jews killed by Palestinians? A drop in the bucket compared to the Holocaust and far outnumbered by the number of Palestinians killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the here and now the Palestinians, and Americans are both the biggest Jew killers. It every case it is the Nazis.
> List of attacks on Jewish institutions in the United States - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Oh brother.  There is a territorial conflict in Israel/Palestine, that is nuanced, complex and long standing.  To compare it to the vile acts of rampant antisemites who call themselves Nazi’s because they have found themselves swimming in the shallow end of the gene pool and need a scapegoat is a fallacy.  And none even begins to approach the magnitude of the Holocaust.


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The post was in connection to the silence from tlaib and Omar regarding islamic terrorist attacks. Can you address it?
> 
> I have seen nothing from Tlaib or Omar about the treatment of LGBT in Gaza or the West Bank. *Why do you think that is?*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting for you to address my comments relative to the article I linked to. You decided to launch into various tirades that include false equivalencies and pointless name-calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  Take your whining elsewhere.  If you throw out idiotic claims expect to be called on it.  It falls in the same category as evil Jews orchestrating world domination.
Click to expand...


The only whining I’m reading is your apparent hurt feelings at being called out for entering a thread with off-topic comments and when that was brought to your attention, you launched into  name-calling tantrums.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...and to answer the question on why do I think that is?  Easy.  You can't be bothered to look.
> 
> After Palestinian Authority bans queer group, Rep. Ilhan Omar tweets "LGBTQ rights are human rights"
> After authorities in Palestine cracked down on a queer advocacy group in the West Bank, Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) tweeted her support for the organization and offered suggestions on how people could support LGBTQ Palestinians.
> 
> "LGBTQ rights are human rights," she wrote in a tweet Monday night, "and we should condemn any effort to infringe upon them."
> 
> Omar, Tlaib stand up for LGBTQ Palestinians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting for you to address my comments relative to the article I linked to. You decided to launch into various tirades that include false equivalencies and pointless name-calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  Take your whining elsewhere.  If you throw out idiotic claims expect to be called on it.  It falls in the same category as evil Jews orchestrating world domination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only whining I’m reading is your apparent hurt feelings at being called out for entering a thread with off-topic comments and when that was brought to your attention, you launched into  name-calling tantrums.
Click to expand...


My goodness.  You still can’t support your claims.  You made them, now you are hiding behind topic control.  Maybe you need to recall the first part of the topic: newly elected congresswomen,


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their condemnation of Arab-islamic nations and of Gaza and the West Bank has amounted to crickets chirping.
> 
> Anything yet on their condemnation of islamic terrorist attacks aimed at Israel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting for you to address my comments relative to the article I linked to. You decided to launch into various tirades that include false equivalencies and pointless name-calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  Take your whining elsewhere.  If you throw out idiotic claims expect to be called on it.  It falls in the same category as evil Jews orchestrating world domination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only whining I’m reading is your apparent hurt feelings at being called out for entering a thread with off-topic comments and when that was brought to your attention, you launched into  name-calling tantrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My goodness.  You still can’t support your claims.  You made them, now you are hiding behind topic control.  Maybe you need to recall the first part of the topic: newly elected congresswomen,
Click to expand...


I did support my claims. You’re attempting to excuse your thread spam with off-topic banter. 

This might be the appropriate place for more of your name-calling.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> ...it does not detract from the fact she does support LGBTQ rights,


Well.  Sort of. 

She supports LGBTQ+ rights as an excuse to deliberately amplify Israel's supposed "evil".
She supports LGBTQ+ rights but blames the violation of those rights as a product of the "occupation".
She supports LGBTQ+ rights but won't call out Palestine, specifically, as a violator of those rights. 
She supports LGBTQ+ rights while giving Palestine a "pass" because ... JOOOOOOs. 
She supports LGBTQ+ rights while weaponizing those rights against Israel. 

So, meh.  As I said before, the tweet should have read:  "I condemn Palestine's violation of LGBTQ+ rights as a violation of human rights."  Full stop. 



> and she does, rightfully in some cases, call Israel-supporters out on their constant tropes of negatively portraying Palistinians, which does in fact occur.  She has a point with that.


Does she?  Does she also call out violent jihadists?  Because that was Hollie's point.  And I just checked her twitter feed and so far, nope, nope.  Which leaves us to understand what?! about her?  That she is presenting a balanced and critical view of the nuanced Arab/Israel conflict?  Going with a strong 'no' on that one. 



> Now - Holly also said she and Tlaib are Islamists.  I was bringing up the political positions those two woman (note - they are not Islamists masquerading as US representatives, they are American citizens, elected to be U.S. Representatives) to point out that it's rather difficult to reconcile her constant refrences to them as Islamists and terrorists when they support women's rights and LGBTQ rights and would likely be shot on sight by your average Islamic extremists.


I would suggest that the term "Islamist" itself is a rather murky term and that neither you, nor I, nor Hollie for that matter, have enough information on Tlaib and Omar's religious beliefs to know for certain one way or another if they are Islamists. 

That said, it is a derogatory term and as far as I know is fair use in Zone Two.  Have I not got that right?  Certainly, plenty of people on both sides use derogatory terms, and "Islamist" is far from the worst of them. 

And that said, I hear you, and agree, that we shouldn't be throwing around terms like "Islamist" lightly.  And should be mindful of the language that we use. I would prefer if everyone stopped using them, but shrug, my preferred forum with cleaner rules no longer exists and I'm stuck here.  

And that said, Hollie, imo, uses inflammatory terms like this intentionally to call attention to the fact that SO MANY on Team Palestine justify, misdirect or excuse Arab, Muslim and Palestinian violence, that it is necessary to amplify it just to have it acknowledged.

And all that said, both Omar and Tlaib are extremely selective as to which values they uphold and which they condemn, largely based on, well, Israel.  They are upset at a barrier which was erected as a direct response Palestinians shooting and killing Jews, labeling the WALL as dehumanizing, rather than actually killing people as dehumanizing.   (Honestly, can you think of a thing more dehumanizing than "I am permitted to kill you for just existing in "my" space?)

What is that, if not Islamist?  To suggest that the erection of a barrier between yourself and people who are actively actually killing you is a violation of human rights?  How is that not Islamist?


----------



## Coyote

Shusha said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it does not detract from the fact she does support LGBTQ rights,
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  Sort of.
> 
> She supports LGBTQ+ rights as an excuse to deliberately amplify Israel's supposed "evil".
> She supports LGBTQ+ rights but blames the violation of those rights as a product of the "occupation".
> She supports LGBTQ+ rights but won't call out Palestine, specifically, as a violator of those rights.
> She supports LGBTQ+ rights while giving Palestine a "pass" because ... JOOOOOOs.
> She supports LGBTQ+ rights while weaponizing those rights against Israel.
> 
> So, meh.  As I said before, the tweet should have read:  "I condemn Palestine's violation of LGBTQ+ rights as a violation of human rights."  Full stop.
Click to expand...


She supportS LGBQT rightwing the US without question.  Her detractors are wanting her to denounce Palestinian rights because of their track record on LGBTQ issues because, after all they are Moooooslimes. There are two separate issues but they want to force her to conflate them.  



> and she does, rightfully in some cases, call Israel-supporters out on their constant tropes of negatively portraying Palistinians, which does in fact occur.  She has a point with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Does she?  Does she also call out violent jihadists?  Because that was Hollie's point.  And I just checked her twitter feed and so far, nope, nope.  Which leaves us to understand what?! about her?  That she is presenting a balanced and critical view of the nuanced Arab/Israel conflict?  Going with a strong 'no' on that one.
Click to expand...


Does she need to?  No one else is compelled to.  Should those who criticize Palestinians be called onto criticize bad behavior on Israel’s part?  They aren’t.  She has HER point of view (Tlaib and Omar)  Does Holly denounce Israel’s settlement policies and absentee land owner thefts? So somehow it is incumbent upon Muslims to denounce the bad behavior of their religious peers but no one else needs to.  And they get labeled terrorists and Islamists to boot.



> Now - Holly also said she and Tlaib are Islamists.  I was bringing up the political positions those two woman (note - they are not Islamists masquerading as US representatives, they are American citizens, elected to be U.S. Representatives) to point out that it's rather difficult to reconcile her constant refrences to them as Islamists and terrorists when they support women's rights and LGBTQ rights and would likely be shot on sight by your average Islamic extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest that the term "Islamist" itself is a rather murky term and that neither you, nor I, nor Hollie for that matter, have enough information on Tlaib and Omar's religious beliefs to know for certain one way or another if they are Islamists.
Click to expand...


Actually, I disagree.  We know enough about what they stand for from their public life and personal histories to know they are not Islamists.  Far leftists. Yes. Frankly that is a cop out defense and it makes me wonder.  If they weren’t Mooooskimes, but were Jewish and strongly pro Israel...would you say they were radical Zionists?



> That said, it is a derogatory term and as far as I know is fair use in Zone Two.  Have I not got that right?  Certainly, plenty of people on both sides use derogatory terms, and "Islamist" is far from the worst of them.
> 
> And that said, I hear you, and agree, that we shouldn't be throwing around terms like "Islamist" lightly.  And should be mindful of the language that we use. I would prefer if everyone stopped using them, but shrug, my preferred forum with cleaner rules no longer exists and I'm stuck here.
> 
> And that said, Hollie, imo, uses inflammatory terms like this intentionally to call attention to the fact that SO MANY on Team Palestine justify, misdirect or excuse Arab, Muslim and Palestinian violence, that it is necessary to amplify it just to have it acknowledged.



Holly uses derogatory terms because because she hates Muslims.  It is evident in all her postings, even when the topic has nothing to do with Muslims.  She is no different than the rabid anti semites on this board.  Why do you make excuses  for her?



> And all that said, both Omar and Tlaib are extremely selective as to which values they uphold and which they condemn, largely based on, well, Israel.  They are upset at a barrier which was erected as a direct response Palestinians shooting and killing Jews, labeling the WALL as dehumanizing, rather than actually killing people as dehumanizing.   (Honestly, can you think of a thing more dehumanizing than "I am permitted to kill you for just existing in "my" space?)
> 
> What is that, if not Islamist?  To suggest that the erection of a barrier between yourself and people who are actively actually killing you is a violation of human rights?  How is that not Islamist?



Walls are dehumanizing.  And you forget on the other side...or perhaps on each side of the wall,are thousands of ordinary people just trying to exist.  People who are not the subhuman animals some like to portray them as.

Is it Islamist?  Well I challenge that. You are buying into the same false tropes as those perpetrated by the anti semites only they call it Zionists.


----------



## Coyote

Hollie said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on some explanation from you on how they are Islamists and I'm betting it will be as empty as the attempts to portray them as terrorists by that creature pretending to be the President of the United States.
> 
> Once we establish that, we can move on to other things.  Don't make stupid ass comments if you don't want to be called out on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m still waiting for you to address my comments relative to the article I linked to. You decided to launch into various tirades that include false equivalencies and pointless name-calling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh please.  Take your whining elsewhere.  If you throw out idiotic claims expect to be called on it.  It falls in the same category as evil Jews orchestrating world domination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only whining I’m reading is your apparent hurt feelings at being called out for entering a thread with off-topic comments and when that was brought to your attention, you launched into  name-calling tantrums.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My goodness.  You still can’t support your claims.  You made them, now you are hiding behind topic control.  Maybe you need to recall the first part of the topic: newly elected congresswomen,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did support my claims. You’re attempting to excuse your thread spam with off-topic banter.
> 
> This might be the appropriate place for more of your name-calling.
Click to expand...

Name calling complaints from someone like you?  Do read your own posts?  Again.  Don’t make claims and then pretend you need to suddenly get back on topic.  I am on topic with those Congresswomen.


----------



## Shusha

Coyote said:


> She supportS LGBQT rightwing the US without question.  Her detractors are wanting her to denounce Palestinian rights because of their track record on LGBTQ issues because, after all they are Moooooslimes. There are two separate issues but they want to force her to conflate them.


I'm having difficulty following this paragraph.  I want Omar to call out anti-LGBTQ+ where ever she see it.  When Palestine outlaws LGBTQ+, she should condemn that.  Without reservation or add-ons or amplification of "but the Jooooos".

Again, "I condemn Palestine for its violation of LGBTQ+ rights which is a violation of human rights".  Full stop.

Why are you pushing back on this?  I don't get it.



> Does she need to?  No one else is compelled to.  Should those who criticize Palestinians be called onto criticize bad behavior on Israel’s part?  They aren’t.


Yeah.  She needs to.  Yeah.  Everyone else is compelled to.  Yeah, if you want to be outspoken about the Arab/Israel conflict, you gotta criticize bad behaviour where ever you see it.  Specifically, Hollie was suggesting that Omar (and you) really should condemn Hamas for shooting rockets indiscriminately at Israel and her civilians.  And HELL YES! should Israel EVER DO SUCH A HORRIFIC THING I would fully expect Hollie and all other Jews and Israelis and Arabs and Muslims and every other decent person on the planet to condemn that behaviour.



> Does Holly denounce Israel’s settlement policies and absentee land owner thefts?


No, she doesn't. And she doesn't have to.  Why?  Because murdering people and people living in a place (especially one they are indigenous to) are not MORALLY EQUIVALENT. (And its kinda gross to equivalize them, actually.) Are you denouncing Arabs living in Israel?!  Then why should you expect me or Hollie to denounce Jews living in Palestine? Your comparisons are asinine.



> So somehow it is incumbent upon Muslims to denounce the bad behavior of their religious peers but no one else needs to.  And they get labeled terrorists and Islamists to boot.


Nope.  Everyone needs to.  And if the shoe fits....



> If they weren’t Mooooskimes, but were Jewish and strongly pro Israel...would you say they were radical Zionists?


I think you mean radical Jews, but yeah, I would.  If I saw Jews claiming that they have every right to stand on a highway and shoot Arabs because Arabs aren't allowed to live near them and then when Arabs built a wall to protect themselves from Jewish guns, and Jews then complain that they couldn't get to the best ever hospital because ... walls.  I absolutely, for damn sure, without question, would loudly proclaim that they were extremist Jews.  Talk to Abbas.  Hell, talk to Tinmore.  Not me.  Not Hollie.  Sheesh.



> She is no different than the rabid anti semites on this board.  Why do you make excuses  for her?


She consistently denounces violence and terrorism.  She consistently labels it as such. I've not seen her (on this board) ever claim to apply it to all Palestinians or all Arabs or all Muslims.



> Walls are dehumanizing.


Walls are inanimate objects.  How easily you dismiss, ignore and reject everything else I said in that paragraph.  As though, none of those other things matter, you know, because WALLS are so dehumanizing.

Are you suggesting that we rid the world of checkpoints and border security?  Because ... dehumanizing?


----------



## Hollie

Coyote said:


> “Holly hates Muslims….”



Actually, Holly (writing in the third person, of course), is uncompromising in her criticism of pious adherents to a politico-religious ideology that seems to breed a mental disorder.

What Holly has read from both Tlaib and Omar are standard islamist slogans aimed at Israel that could have come from any of the islamic terrorist mouthpieces from Gaza, the West Bank or Iran. Hamas and Abbas got their Israeli withdrawal from Gaza more than a decade ago and their freedom (to elect an openly belligerent Islamic terrorist regime), the lack of which they kept telling the world was at the root of their ongoing mass murder terror campaign. Yet, for some reason, onward they press with more terror. Still, world leaders, academics, and plenty of other intelligent and otherwise just people refuse to recognize this nonpattern of a "cycle of violence."

The most recent statements from Abbas (*‘*Millions Of Fighters’ Will Take Over Jerusalem”) or Hamas praising the “heroic” killers of Israelis speaks to a mental disorder that is fueled by an identifiable politico-religious ideology. This is why Moslems say that Islam is not just a religion, but a complete way of life. That's what it is. How you go to the bathroom, make love to your spouse, punish those who transgress against Muhammud’s will, go to war, eat, wash, borrow money, treat infidels—in short, anything you may do in the course of being alive—is strictly regulated by the Sharia. Life for the Moslem is a complex series of bizarre rituals and habits that are commanded by Islam’s inventor. Islam is the obsessive-compulsive disorder of religions.

Other than islamist ideology, (as delineated in the Hamas Charter), there is nothing that prevents “Palistinians” from clawing their way out of their self-created hell. Take lessons from those in Hong Kong, South Korea. Vietnam and elsewhere. The religious fundamentalists as represented by Islamic Jihad, Iran, Hamas, etc. want to press their own agenda of returning the Middle East to a time as life existed on the Arabian Peninsula in the 7th century. They murder and oppress their own people as well as others. They are purveyors of violence. In reply, others will respond with violence to settle a score. It’s not as though diplomacy will work with groups such as these. And it’s true that non-violence can work under certain circumstances.  Ghandi and Martin Luther King provided examples of that, although, in both cases, they were operating against an injustice, not a barbarian.  

But Hey, there's a reason why I’m not rocking back and forth over a Koran after having watched my neighbor collapse in a bloody heap under one hundred lashes for committing a “crime against Koranity”.

Welcome to the twenty-first century where vicious, embittered barbarism in God's name gets you... nowhere.




> Walls are dehumanizing.



Being bludgeoned by a psychopath to the droning intonation of "Allahu Akbar" is dehumanizing. 

Rashida Tlaib criticized the wall that stopped suicide bombings - PMW Bulletins

Ramadan Shalah, Head of Palestinian Islamic Jihad: 
*"The Martyrdom-seeking [suicide] operations as a strategic option* invented by the Palestinians, is an option which exists, we haven't abandoned it. However, the timing of [suicide terror] operations, and the ability to execute those operations, are issues for the field [commanders]. For example, in the West Bank, *there's the separation wall, which is an obstacle for the resistance [terror]. If it did not exist, the situation would be completely different."*


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar still claims to be against antisemitism - and despite Miftah, progressive idiots believe her ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. Jerry Nadler criticized fellow Democrats Reps. Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib for sharing a cartoon that shows President Trump and Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu covering their mouths.

Omar, D-Minn., and Tlaib, D-Mich., were criticized for sharing it last week because the cartoonist Carlos Latuff participated in an anti-Semitic Holocaust cartoon competition sponsored by an Iranian newspaper in 2006.

Nadler, the House Judiciary Committee chairman from New York, grouped Omar and Tlaib’s move to share the cartoon alongside Trump’s recent comments about Jewish disloyalty.

“The growing anti-Semitism in our political dialogue is repugnant. @realdonaldtrump’s comments about disloyalty are a vicious and dangerous anti-Semitic trope. And the Carlos Latuff cartoon forwarded by @RepRashida and @Ilhan can surely be read for its vile underlying message,” Nadler tweeted.

(full article online)

Nadler hits Tlaib, Omar over cartoon by anti-Semitic artist


----------



## Sixties Fan

McCollum’s invective prompted Mark Mellman of the Democratic Majority for Israel to respond that Netanyahu “came to office in a fair and democratic election in which every Arab citizen of Israel had the same right to vote as any Jewish citizen.” Mellman added that “by suggesting that Jews have disproportionate influence on U.S. elections, the Congresswoman exploits an anti-Semitic trope widely used by far right forces from Czarism to fascism.”

McCollum’s bill, while not directly exploiting the anti-Semitic trope of blood libel, trades on the accusation that Israel treats non-Jewish children cruelly and inhumanely. The bill claims Palestinian children detained by Israeli defense forces suffer torture and physical violence, are deprived of lawyers and parents, not informed of their legal rights, and so on.

It ultimately aims to prohibit “U.S. assistance to Israel from being used to support the military detention, interrogation, or ill-treatment of Palestinian children in violation of international humanitarian law.” As federal law already bars U.S. aid to foreign security forces who commit gross human rights violations, the bill is an exercise in singling out the Jewish state.

The accusations presented as “findings” in the bill are cribbed—occasionally verbatim—from inaccurate claims made by several non-governmental organizations (NGOs) that lead BDS campaigns in the United States and abroad. The bill’s claims largely come from Defense for Children International-Palestine (DCI-P). Historically, DCI-P officials, employees, and board members have had links to the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP), which is considered to be a terrorist group by Israel, the United States, the European Union, and Canada.

(full article online)

‘The Squad’ Co-Sponsors Bill Claiming Israel Tortures Children


----------



## Sixties Fan

When is a “condemnation” of a Palestinian Arab terrorist attack not a condemnation of a Palestinian Arab terrorist attack? When Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is the person speaking.

Major news media are trumpeting what they say was Tlaib’s condemnation of the bombing attack last Friday, in which 17-year-old Israeli Jewish girl was murdered and her father and brother were severely wounded. 

Rep. Tlaib’s response to the attack was important. As the first and only Palestinian-American in Congress, she now has significant influence among Palestinian Arabs. She has the power to send a meaningful message to the Palestinian public. She can tell them that murdering Jews is immoral and that there can be no excuses for it.

Instead, she did exactly the opposite.

Rep. Tlaib’s response came in the form of a tweet. It began “This is absolutely tragic & horrible,” which sounded like the start of a heartfelt condemnation. But the condemnation never arrived. In fact, she couldn’t even bring herself to use the word “condemn.”

Tlaib wrote: “More than ever we need to support nonviolent approaches to ending the Israeli occupation and guaranteeing equal rights for all.”

She did not criticize the bombers. She did not say that the bombing was morally wrong. She didn’t even say that violence in general was bad or wrong. All she said was that it was “tragic” that the girl died, in the vague sense that all deaths are sad events. And she supports “nonviolent approaches.” Could she be implying that she supports nonviolent methods in addition to the violent ones?

Of course, the “nonviolence” that Tlaib is talking about is non-existent. “Palestinian Arab nonviolence” is an oxymoron. Violence against Jews has always been a distinguishing Palestinian Arab culture—with violence against women, Christians, and political dissidents all too common as well.

(full article online)

Tlaib blames the Jews for the Palestinian Arab terror attack


----------



## Third Party

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return


Being Muslim is OK-being anti American is not. Those two snot rags will have a day of reckening.


----------



## Sixties Fan

What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

Muslim Scholar just put Omar and Tlaib in their places in this explosive interview!


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  Coyote,  et al,

Yeah, the more I read the posting in proximity, the more I question my interpretation → that it might be sarcastic.



EXCERPT • Coyote said:


> ...  ...  ...
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return


*(COMMENT)*

"I disapprove of what you say, 
but I will defend to the death your right to say it." 
_.....................................................................*~*Voltaire_​Not trying to be sarcastic, but as long as these two Members of Congress do not go so far as to:

◈  Be the source of incitement to violence

◈  Or to be adhering to enemies of America, giving them aid and comfort.​
These two women may be as disgraceful all they want.  It is there right.  We have to defend their right to be shockingly unacceptable.

.......... 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


This conflict is about colonialism not religion.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This conflict is about colonialism not religion.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return


Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return

Excellent article, thanks.


----------



## Third Party

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, the more I read the posting in proximity, the more I question my interpretation → that it might be sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  ...  ...
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "I disapprove of what you say,
> but I will defend to the death your right to say it."
> _.....................................................................*~*Voltaire_​Not trying to be sarcastic, but as long as these two Members of Congress do not go so far as to:
> 
> ◈  Be the source of incitement to violence
> 
> ◈  Or to be adhering to enemies of America, giving them aid and comfort.​
> These two women may be as disgraceful all they want.  It is there right.  We have to defend their right to be shockingly unacceptable.
> 
> ..........View attachment 276539
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

They give aid and comfort to illegals which IS a crime.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Third Party said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, the more I read the posting in proximity, the more I question my interpretation → that it might be sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  ...  ...
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "I disapprove of what you say,
> but I will defend to the death your right to say it."
> _.....................................................................*~*Voltaire_​Not trying to be sarcastic, but as long as these two Members of Congress do not go so far as to:
> 
> ◈  Be the source of incitement to violence
> 
> ◈  Or to be adhering to enemies of America, giving them aid and comfort.​
> These two women may be as disgraceful all they want.  It is there right.  We have to defend their right to be shockingly unacceptable.
> 
> ..........View attachment 276539
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They give aid and comfort to illegals which IS a crime.
Click to expand...

Link?


----------



## Third Party

P F Tinmore said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, the more I read the posting in proximity, the more I question my interpretation → that it might be sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  ...  ...
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "I disapprove of what you say,
> but I will defend to the death your right to say it."
> _.....................................................................*~*Voltaire_​Not trying to be sarcastic, but as long as these two Members of Congress do not go so far as to:
> 
> ◈  Be the source of incitement to violence
> 
> ◈  Or to be adhering to enemies of America, giving them aid and comfort.​
> These two women may be as disgraceful all they want.  It is there right.  We have to defend their right to be shockingly unacceptable.
> 
> ..........View attachment 276539
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They give aid and comfort to illegals which IS a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

NO LINK FOR YOU! -Soup Nazi


----------



## Third Party

P F Tinmore said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Coyote,  et al,
> 
> Yeah, the more I read the posting in proximity, the more I question my interpretation → that it might be sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT • Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  ...  ...
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> "I disapprove of what you say,
> but I will defend to the death your right to say it."
> _.....................................................................*~*Voltaire_​Not trying to be sarcastic, but as long as these two Members of Congress do not go so far as to:
> 
> ◈  Be the source of incitement to violence
> 
> ◈  Or to be adhering to enemies of America, giving them aid and comfort.​
> These two women may be as disgraceful all they want.  It is there right.  We have to defend their right to be shockingly unacceptable.
> 
> ..........View attachment 276539
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They give aid and comfort to illegals which IS a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr...gration//RK=2/RS=J6a90sWAP2OlDMuCXy5TWDVc1tA-


----------



## The Purge

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return


But Trump is not qualified to most ABNORMALS, so why should filth that declares allegiance  to Palestine over America be tolerated?


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

There is no "One Single Cause."  Different Key Personalities have differing perspectives.  Just like those of us in this Discussion Group.  



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This conflict is about colonialism not religion.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

As much as you want it to be "colonialism," going that way is complaining about something which is NOT illegal.

As much as you want it to be a case of "Acquisition by Force," it is not.

......... 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This conflict is about colonialism not religion.
Click to expand...


You may have missed it during the last half-dozen times it was explained for you but let’s run through it again, shall we?

The term “Allah” appears 92 separate times in the Hamas charter. That bit of Islamo-goodness is chock full of appeals to Allah to assist in the slaughter of Jews and the Islamist re-colonization of lands they previously conquered and lost.  

You will also notice that the Hamas charter refers to land that is now the State of Israel as an Islamist waqf. The term waqf has also been defined for you on numerous occasions. 

It’s concerning that you don’t grasp these concepts even after they have been delineated for you on, you know, numerous occasions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There is no "One Single Cause."  Different Key Personalities have differing perspectives.  Just like those of us in this Discussion Group.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This conflict is about colonialism not religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As much as you want it to be "colonialism," going that way is complaining about something which is NOT illegal.
> 
> As much as you want it to be a case of "Acquisition by Force," it is not.
> 
> .........View attachment 276584
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There is no "One Single Cause."  Different Key Personalities have differing perspectives.  Just like those of us in this Discussion Group.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This conflict is about colonialism not religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As much as you want it to be "colonialism," going that way is complaining about something which is NOT illegal.
> 
> As much as you want it to be a case of "Acquisition by Force," it is not.
> 
> .........View attachment 276584
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.
Click to expand...


Defense against the Arab-Moslem attackers.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This conflict is about colonialism not religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have missed it during the last half-dozen times it was explained for you but let’s run through it again, shall we?
> 
> The term “Allah” appears 92 separate times in the Hamas charter. That bit of Islamo-goodness is chock full of appeals to Allah to assist in the slaughter of Jews and the Islamist re-colonization of lands they previously conquered and lost.
> 
> You will also notice that the Hamas charter refers to land that is now the State of Israel as an Islamist waqf. The term waqf has also been defined for you on numerous occasions.
> 
> It’s concerning that you don’t grasp these concepts even after they have been delineated for you on, you know, numerous occasions.
Click to expand...

Ah, the Hamas lady posts again. Hamas is only about 20,000 among 12 million Palestinians. They are hardly representative.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> There is no "One Single Cause."  Different Key Personalities have differing perspectives.  Just like those of us in this Discussion Group.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This conflict is about colonialism not religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> As much as you want it to be "colonialism," going that way is complaining about something which is NOT illegal.
> 
> As much as you want it to be a case of "Acquisition by Force," it is not.
> 
> .........View attachment 276584
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defense against the Arab-Moslem attackers.
Click to expand...

It is Israeli troops V Palestinian civilians.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This act, where Arab Palestinians play at being the victims, is getting old.  It can only be valid *IF (and only IF)* it can be shown that there is no other reason or scenario in which the Arab Palestinian can be the victim and still use ONLY "armed struggle" as an organizations policy.

※  Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS).

※  The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution to continue their armed struggle and to work for an armed popular revolution for the liberation of their country and their return to it.

※  AND Customary and International Humanitarian Law says that "civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack when they participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack (see Rule 6 C&IHL)."​


P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense against the Arab-Moslem attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israeli troops V Palestinian civilians.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

It is true, that all the territory under discussion involved the used of force at one point or another.  But then that is true for every country in Europe, Russia, and the Middle East, Central Asia, East Asia, and Southeast Asia.  The (original source) law pertaining to what most people cite as the → prohibition on the use of force is actually Article 2(4) of the UN Charter:

All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
It does not prohibit any nation from using their Armed Forces to repel an aggressor, and it does not include territory lost by the aggressor in a failed military expedition.
OR PUT ANOTHER WAY​It does not prohibit Israel from using force to repel Arab League agressors or taking in hot pursuit of withdrawing Arab Forces territory overtaken in the process.

This was true in the Great War (AKA WWI) when the Allied Powers defeated the Axis Powers _(of which the Ottoman Empire was a part)_ acquired territory under Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne _(the territory under discussion)_.

*(TODAYS APPLICATION)*

You can no more claim that the Arab Palestinians are an unarmed civilian rabble posing no military threat, then you can claim that penetration operations, infiltration Tunnels,  Kidnap and Murder of unarmed civilians, suicide bombings, launching rocket and mortar barrages, organized Massive Scale Incidiary Protests and Demonstrations, spontaneous attacks against the Occupation Power, etc, etc, etc are examples of an "unarmed Arab Palestinian people."

The idea that the Arab Palestinian People are not engaged in either direct hostilities against the Israelis, or indirect support of Hostile Arab Palestinians engages in direct armed action against the Israelis, is simply an illusion.  The idea that the general population could not stop HAMAS from their hostile operations is just a fallacy.  Similarly, the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank _*(formerly sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom)*_ are composed of several organizations that are either Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  The idea that are poor unarmed and peaceful civilians is simply an irresponsible assumption.  Everyone from the age of Ahed Tamimi _(Palestinian activist)_ to old grandmother has the potential for staging a spontaneous lone wolf attack.  It happens quite frequently.

People don't challenge you because they simply don't know the world that can explain your propagandist style approach to the discussions.

........ 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This act, where Arab Palestinians play at being the victims, is getting old.  It can only be valid *IF (and only IF)* it can be shown that there is no other reason or scenario in which the Arab Palestinian can be the victim and still use ONLY "armed struggle" as an organizations policy.
> 
> ※  Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS).
> 
> ※  The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution to continue their armed struggle and to work for an armed popular revolution for the liberation of their country and their return to it.
> 
> ※  AND Customary and International Humanitarian Law says that "civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack when they participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack (see Rule 6 C&IHL)."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense against the Arab-Moslem attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israeli troops V Palestinian civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is true, that all the territory under discussion involved the used of force at one point or another.  But then that is true for every country in Europe, Russia, and the Middle East, Central Asia, East Asia, and Southeast Asia.  The (original source) law pertaining to what most people cite as the → prohibition on the use of force is actually Article 2(4) of the UN Charter:
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
> It does not prohibit any nation from using their Armed Forces to repel an aggressor, and it does not include territory lost by the aggressor in a failed military expedition.
> OR PUT ANOTHER WAY​It does not prohibit Israel from using force to repel Arab League agressors or taking in hot pursuit of withdrawing Arab Forces territory overtaken in the process.
> 
> This was true in the Great War (AKA WWI) when the Allied Powers defeated the Axis Powers _(of which the Ottoman Empire was a part)_ acquired territory under Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne _(the territory under discussion)_.
> 
> *(TODAYS APPLICATION)*
> 
> You can no more claim that the Arab Palestinians are an unarmed civilian rabble posing no military threat, then you can claim that penetration operations, infiltration Tunnels,  Kidnap and Murder of unarmed civilians, suicide bombings, launching rocket and mortar barrages, organized Massive Scale Incidiary Protests and Demonstrations, spontaneous attacks against the Occupation Power, etc, etc, etc are examples of an "unarmed Arab Palestinian people."
> 
> The idea that the Arab Palestinian People are not engaged in either direct hostilities against the Israelis, or indirect support of Hostile Arab Palestinians engages in direct armed action against the Israelis, is simply an illusion.  The idea that the general population could not stop HAMAS from their hostile operations is just a fallacy.  Similarly, the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank _*(formerly sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom)*_ are composed of several organizations that are either Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  The idea that are poor unarmed and peaceful civilians is simply an irresponsible assumption.  Everyone from the age of Ahed Tamimi _(Palestinian activist)_ to old grandmother has the potential for staging a spontaneous lone wolf attack.  It happens quite frequently.
> 
> People don't challenge you because they simply don't know the world that can explain your propagandist style approach to the discussions.
> 
> ........ View attachment 276640
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ※ Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS).


Palestine was occupied for 70 years before there was a Hamas.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This act, where Arab Palestinians play at being the victims, is getting old.  It can only be valid *IF (and only IF)* it can be shown that there is no other reason or scenario in which the Arab Palestinian can be the victim and still use ONLY "armed struggle" as an organizations policy.
> 
> ※  Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS).
> 
> ※  The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution to continue their armed struggle and to work for an armed popular revolution for the liberation of their country and their return to it.
> 
> ※  AND Customary and International Humanitarian Law says that "civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack when they participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack (see Rule 6 C&IHL)."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense against the Arab-Moslem attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israeli troops V Palestinian civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is true, that all the territory under discussion involved the used of force at one point or another.  But then that is true for every country in Europe, Russia, and the Middle East, Central Asia, East Asia, and Southeast Asia.  The (original source) law pertaining to what most people cite as the → prohibition on the use of force is actually Article 2(4) of the UN Charter:
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
> It does not prohibit any nation from using their Armed Forces to repel an aggressor, and it does not include territory lost by the aggressor in a failed military expedition.
> OR PUT ANOTHER WAY​It does not prohibit Israel from using force to repel Arab League agressors or taking in hot pursuit of withdrawing Arab Forces territory overtaken in the process.
> 
> This was true in the Great War (AKA WWI) when the Allied Powers defeated the Axis Powers _(of which the Ottoman Empire was a part)_ acquired territory under Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne _(the territory under discussion)_.
> 
> *(TODAYS APPLICATION)*
> 
> You can no more claim that the Arab Palestinians are an unarmed civilian rabble posing no military threat, then you can claim that penetration operations, infiltration Tunnels,  Kidnap and Murder of unarmed civilians, suicide bombings, launching rocket and mortar barrages, organized Massive Scale Incidiary Protests and Demonstrations, spontaneous attacks against the Occupation Power, etc, etc, etc are examples of an "unarmed Arab Palestinian people."
> 
> The idea that the Arab Palestinian People are not engaged in either direct hostilities against the Israelis, or indirect support of Hostile Arab Palestinians engages in direct armed action against the Israelis, is simply an illusion.  The idea that the general population could not stop HAMAS from their hostile operations is just a fallacy.  Similarly, the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank _*(formerly sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom)*_ are composed of several organizations that are either Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  The idea that are poor unarmed and peaceful civilians is simply an irresponsible assumption.  Everyone from the age of Ahed Tamimi _(Palestinian activist)_ to old grandmother has the potential for staging a spontaneous lone wolf attack.  It happens quite frequently.
> 
> People don't challenge you because they simply don't know the world that can explain your propagandist style approach to the discussions.
> 
> ........ View attachment 276640
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> ※ The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution to continue their armed struggle and to work for an armed popular revolution for the liberation of their country and their return to it.


Armed struggle for liberation is legal.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This act, where Arab Palestinians play at being the victims, is getting old.  It can only be valid *IF (and only IF)* it can be shown that there is no other reason or scenario in which the Arab Palestinian can be the victim and still use ONLY "armed struggle" as an organizations policy.
> 
> ※  Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS).
> 
> ※  The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution to continue their armed struggle and to work for an armed popular revolution for the liberation of their country and their return to it.
> 
> ※  AND Customary and International Humanitarian Law says that "civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack when they participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack (see Rule 6 C&IHL)."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense against the Arab-Moslem attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israeli troops V Palestinian civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is true, that all the territory under discussion involved the used of force at one point or another.  But then that is true for every country in Europe, Russia, and the Middle East, Central Asia, East Asia, and Southeast Asia.  The (original source) law pertaining to what most people cite as the → prohibition on the use of force is actually Article 2(4) of the UN Charter:
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
> It does not prohibit any nation from using their Armed Forces to repel an aggressor, and it does not include territory lost by the aggressor in a failed military expedition.
> OR PUT ANOTHER WAY​It does not prohibit Israel from using force to repel Arab League agressors or taking in hot pursuit of withdrawing Arab Forces territory overtaken in the process.
> 
> This was true in the Great War (AKA WWI) when the Allied Powers defeated the Axis Powers _(of which the Ottoman Empire was a part)_ acquired territory under Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne _(the territory under discussion)_.
> 
> *(TODAYS APPLICATION)*
> 
> You can no more claim that the Arab Palestinians are an unarmed civilian rabble posing no military threat, then you can claim that penetration operations, infiltration Tunnels,  Kidnap and Murder of unarmed civilians, suicide bombings, launching rocket and mortar barrages, organized Massive Scale Incidiary Protests and Demonstrations, spontaneous attacks against the Occupation Power, etc, etc, etc are examples of an "unarmed Arab Palestinian people."
> 
> The idea that the Arab Palestinian People are not engaged in either direct hostilities against the Israelis, or indirect support of Hostile Arab Palestinians engages in direct armed action against the Israelis, is simply an illusion.  The idea that the general population could not stop HAMAS from their hostile operations is just a fallacy.  Similarly, the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank _*(formerly sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom)*_ are composed of several organizations that are either Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  The idea that are poor unarmed and peaceful civilians is simply an irresponsible assumption.  Everyone from the age of Ahed Tamimi _(Palestinian activist)_ to old grandmother has the potential for staging a spontaneous lone wolf attack.  It happens quite frequently.
> 
> People don't challenge you because they simply don't know the world that can explain your propagandist style approach to the discussions.
> 
> ........ View attachment 276640
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> It does not prohibit any nation from using their Armed Forces to repel an aggressor, and it does not include territory lost by the aggressor in a failed military expedition.


So, who were the aggressors and what land did they lose?


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This act, where Arab Palestinians play at being the victims, is getting old.  It can only be valid *IF (and only IF)* it can be shown that there is no other reason or scenario in which the Arab Palestinian can be the victim and still use ONLY "armed struggle" as an organizations policy.
> 
> ※  Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS).
> 
> ※  The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution to continue their armed struggle and to work for an armed popular revolution for the liberation of their country and their return to it.
> 
> ※  AND Customary and International Humanitarian Law says that "civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack when they participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack (see Rule 6 C&IHL)."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense against the Arab-Moslem attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israeli troops V Palestinian civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is true, that all the territory under discussion involved the used of force at one point or another.  But then that is true for every country in Europe, Russia, and the Middle East, Central Asia, East Asia, and Southeast Asia.  The (original source) law pertaining to what most people cite as the → prohibition on the use of force is actually Article 2(4) of the UN Charter:
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
> It does not prohibit any nation from using their Armed Forces to repel an aggressor, and it does not include territory lost by the aggressor in a failed military expedition.
> OR PUT ANOTHER WAY​It does not prohibit Israel from using force to repel Arab League agressors or taking in hot pursuit of withdrawing Arab Forces territory overtaken in the process.
> 
> This was true in the Great War (AKA WWI) when the Allied Powers defeated the Axis Powers _(of which the Ottoman Empire was a part)_ acquired territory under Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne _(the territory under discussion)_.
> 
> *(TODAYS APPLICATION)*
> 
> You can no more claim that the Arab Palestinians are an unarmed civilian rabble posing no military threat, then you can claim that penetration operations, infiltration Tunnels,  Kidnap and Murder of unarmed civilians, suicide bombings, launching rocket and mortar barrages, organized Massive Scale Incidiary Protests and Demonstrations, spontaneous attacks against the Occupation Power, etc, etc, etc are examples of an "unarmed Arab Palestinian people."
> 
> The idea that the Arab Palestinian People are not engaged in either direct hostilities against the Israelis, or indirect support of Hostile Arab Palestinians engages in direct armed action against the Israelis, is simply an illusion.  The idea that the general population could not stop HAMAS from their hostile operations is just a fallacy.  Similarly, the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank _*(formerly sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom)*_ are composed of several organizations that are either Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  The idea that are poor unarmed and peaceful civilians is simply an irresponsible assumption.  Everyone from the age of Ahed Tamimi _(Palestinian activist)_ to old grandmother has the potential for staging a spontaneous lone wolf attack.  It happens quite frequently.
> 
> People don't challenge you because they simply don't know the world that can explain your propagandist style approach to the discussions.
> 
> ........ View attachment 276640
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The idea that the Arab Palestinian People are not engaged in either direct hostilities against the Israelis, blah, blah, blah...


Here again, armed struggle for liberation is legal.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Is It About Palestinian Accountability That So Irks Tlaib and Sarsour? (Daled Amos) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News
> 
> 
> 
> This conflict is about colonialism not religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have missed it during the last half-dozen times it was explained for you but let’s run through it again, shall we?
> 
> The term “Allah” appears 92 separate times in the Hamas charter. That bit of Islamo-goodness is chock full of appeals to Allah to assist in the slaughter of Jews and the Islamist re-colonization of lands they previously conquered and lost.
> 
> You will also notice that the Hamas charter refers to land that is now the State of Israel as an Islamist waqf. The term waqf has also been defined for you on numerous occasions.
> 
> It’s concerning that you don’t grasp these concepts even after they have been delineated for you on, you know, numerous occasions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, the Hamas lady posts again. Hamas is only about 20,000 among 12 million Palestinians. They are hardly representative.
Click to expand...


Oh. I guess you somehow missed the part that Hamas was elected to office by Pal’istanians and that Hamas is the ruling, authoritarian Islamic terrorist franchise ruling Gaza.

But your claim is that Hamas are “hardly representative”.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This act, where Arab Palestinians play at being the victims, is getting old.  It can only be valid *IF (and only IF)* it can be shown that there is no other reason or scenario in which the Arab Palestinian can be the victim and still use ONLY "armed struggle" as an organizations policy.
> 
> ※  Initiatives, and so-called peaceful solutions and international conferences, are in contradiction to the principles of the Islamic Resistance Movement (HAMAS).
> 
> ※  The Palestinian Arab people assert their absolute determination and firm resolution to continue their armed struggle and to work for an armed popular revolution for the liberation of their country and their return to it.
> 
> ※  AND Customary and International Humanitarian Law says that "civilian who participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack when they participates directly in hostilities loses protection against attack (see Rule 6 C&IHL)."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the land that Israel acquired involved guns.
> 
> 
> 
> Defense against the Arab-Moslem attackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is Israeli troops V Palestinian civilians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> It is true, that all the territory under discussion involved the used of force at one point or another.  But then that is true for every country in Europe, Russia, and the Middle East, Central Asia, East Asia, and Southeast Asia.  The (original source) law pertaining to what most people cite as the → prohibition on the use of force is actually Article 2(4) of the UN Charter:
> 
> All Members shall refrain in their international relations from the threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of any state, or in any other manner inconsistent with the Purposes of the United Nations.​
> It does not prohibit any nation from using their Armed Forces to repel an aggressor, and it does not include territory lost by the aggressor in a failed military expedition.
> OR PUT ANOTHER WAY​It does not prohibit Israel from using force to repel Arab League agressors or taking in hot pursuit of withdrawing Arab Forces territory overtaken in the process.
> 
> This was true in the Great War (AKA WWI) when the Allied Powers defeated the Axis Powers _(of which the Ottoman Empire was a part)_ acquired territory under Article 16 of the Treaty of Lausanne _(the territory under discussion)_.
> 
> *(TODAYS APPLICATION)*
> 
> You can no more claim that the Arab Palestinians are an unarmed civilian rabble posing no military threat, then you can claim that penetration operations, infiltration Tunnels,  Kidnap and Murder of unarmed civilians, suicide bombings, launching rocket and mortar barrages, organized Massive Scale Incidiary Protests and Demonstrations, spontaneous attacks against the Occupation Power, etc, etc, etc are examples of an "unarmed Arab Palestinian people."
> 
> The idea that the Arab Palestinian People are not engaged in either direct hostilities against the Israelis, or indirect support of Hostile Arab Palestinians engages in direct armed action against the Israelis, is simply an illusion.  The idea that the general population could not stop HAMAS from their hostile operations is just a fallacy.  Similarly, the Arab Palestinians of the West Bank _*(formerly sovereign territory of the Hashemite Kingdom)*_ are composed of several organizations that are either Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.  The idea that are poor unarmed and peaceful civilians is simply an irresponsible assumption.  Everyone from the age of Ahed Tamimi _(Palestinian activist)_ to old grandmother has the potential for staging a spontaneous lone wolf attack.  It happens quite frequently.
> 
> People don't challenge you because they simply don't know the world that can explain your propagandist style approach to the discussions.
> 
> ........ View attachment 276640
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that the Arab Palestinian People are not engaged in either direct hostilities against the Israelis, blah, blah, blah...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here again, armed struggle for liberation is legal.
Click to expand...


On the other hand, the goal of the Islamic terrorist franchises in the two competing mini-caliphates is the destruction of Israel and killing of Jews. That is consistent with Islamic revulsion for Jews, the goals of the Hamas charter and the history of Islamic conquest and colonization. 

Here again, armed struggle as a means for Israel to defend itself from the Islamic gee-had is legal.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

Well, this is NOT exactly true.  

Keep this in mind as you read the comment.  This is where you must put on your thinking cap.

◈  Legal actions are NOT punishable by Law.
◈  Illegal action arepunishable by law.​


P F Tinmore said:


> Armed struggle for liberation is legal.


*(COMMENT)*



Equivalent to a Misdemeanor Offense by most domestic laws:

Who commit an offence which is solely *intended to harm the Occupying Power*, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed.​
Equivalent to a Felony Offense by most domestic laws:

The Occupying Power  may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where:

•  The person is guilty of espionage,
•  The person is guilty of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power. 
•  The person is guilty of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons.​
*IF* the disputed territories _*(West Bank, Jerusalem, Gaza Strip)*_ are "occupied" as you claim.
~ AND ~​*THEN* any attack by the people under occupation (ie the Arab Palestinians) against the Occupying Power (ie the Israelis) is (without question) illegal under Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) pursuant to Article 68* (Section III : Occupied territories)* of the Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV).​
Your excuse that "Armed Struggle" is for the purpose of Liberation may be true, but that does NOT make it legal.  No other _(I say again - no other)_ legislative act, International Treaty or Convention supersedes the GCIV.  Even the Arab League knows you cannot circumvent Customary & IHL to make the implementation of Arab Palestinian Act prohibited by the 19 universal legal instruments and additional amendments dealing with terrorism. 

To argue against this fact is to oppose the Customary & IHL and the universal legal instruments.
Even the Incendiary devices that the HAMAS protests encouraged is a violation of the Customary and IHL as a device.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

THIS is simply Not True.  (*SEE Posting #911*)



P F Tinmore said:


> Here again, armed struggle for liberation is legal.


*(COMMENT)*

This is just something that, when repeated enough, people begin to believe it.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Well, this is NOT exactly true.
> 
> Keep this in mind as you read the comment.  This is where you must put on your thinking cap.
> 
> ◈  Legal actions are NOT punishable by Law.
> ◈  Illegal action arepunishable by law.​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed struggle for liberation is legal.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> 
> 
> Equivalent to a Misdemeanor Offense by most domestic laws:
> 
> Who commit an offence which is solely *intended to harm the Occupying Power*, but which does not constitute an attempt on the life or limb of members of the occupying forces or administration, nor a grave collective danger, nor seriously damage the property of the occupying forces or administration or the installations used by them, shall be liable to internment or simple imprisonment, provided the duration of such internment or imprisonment is proportionate to the offence committed.​
> Equivalent to a Felony Offense by most domestic laws:
> 
> The Occupying Power  may impose the death penalty on a protected person only in cases where:
> 
> •  The person is guilty of espionage,
> •  The person is guilty of serious acts of sabotage against the military installations of the Occupying Power.
> •  The person is guilty of intentional offences which have caused the death of one or more persons.​
> *IF* the disputed territories _*(West Bank, Jerusalem, Gaza Strip)*_ are "occupied" as you claim.
> ~ AND ~​*THEN* any attack by the people under occupation (ie the Arab Palestinians) against the Occupying Power (ie the Israelis) is (without question) illegal under Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL) pursuant to Article 68* (Section III : Occupied territories)* of the Fourth Geneva Convention (GCIV).​
> Your excuse that "Armed Struggle" is for the purpose of Liberation may be true, but that does NOT make it legal.  No other _(I say again - no other)_ legislative act, International Treaty or Convention supersedes the GCIV.  Even the Arab League knows you cannot circumvent Customary & IHL to make the implementation of Arab Palestinian Act prohibited by the 19 universal legal instruments and additional amendments dealing with terrorism.
> 
> To argue against this fact is to oppose the Customary & IHL and the universal legal instruments.
> Even the Incendiary devices that the HAMAS protests encouraged is a violation of the Customary and IHL as a device.
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Fuck Israel. It does not give a rat's ass about any law.

Until Israel stops violating the law, you have nothing to say.

4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise peacefully and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.

The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration​


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

First:  General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.

Second:  The UN Recognized Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) does not now, nor has it ever encluded the disputed territories of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  You would know that if you bothered to look at the Table of Non-Self-Governing Territories published by Secretariat 2019 Working Papers.

Third:  The State of Israel is not now, nor has it ever been considered by the UN Committee of 24 as an Administrator of a NSGT.
​You could not have been more wrong about the topic if you tried.




P F Tinmore said:


> Fuck Israel. It does not give a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> Until Israel stops violating the law, you have nothing to say.
> 
> 4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise peacefully and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration​


*(COMMENT)*

You should try not to rally around concepts that you have not researched.



			
				EXCERPT •Chapter VI. Selected legal opinions of the Secretariats of the United Nations and related intergovernmental organizations said:
			
		

> As to the second question, one must distinguish between resolutions and decisions which are purely recommendatory in nature and resolutions and decisions which are binding on Member States. In general, resolutions and decisions other than those relating to the institutional framework and administrative and financial administration of the Organization *are recommendatory in nature and are thus not legally binding* even on those Members that vote in favour of the resolutions or decisions in question. To the extent that resolutions or decisions produce legally binding effects on the Members of the Organization, all Member States are legally bound to comply with such resolutions or decisions validly adopted in accordance with the provisions of the rules of procedure of the General Assembly and the Charter of the United Nations. Such legally binding resolutions or decisions include decisions relating to the adoption of the scale of assessments for the appointment of expenses of the Organization under Article 17 of the Charter, decisions relating to the budget of the Organization and other decisions relating to the internal administration and management of the Organization.  Once a legally binding resolution or decision of this type is validly adopted, it is binding on all Member States, including those that voted against, abstained, were absent or declared their non-participation in the decision-making process.
> SOURCE:  • UNITED NATIONS JURIDICAL YEARBOOK  (1986) Extract from:Chapter VI. Selected legal opinions of the Secretariats of the United Nations and related intergovernmental organizations •





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> First:  General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.
> 
> Second:  The UN Recognized Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) does not now, nor has it ever encluded the disputed territories of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  You would know that if you bothered to look at the Table of Non-Self-Governing Territories published by Secretariat 2019 Working Papers.
> 
> Third:  The State of Israel is not now, nor has it ever been considered by the UN Committee of 24 as an Administrator of a NSGT.
> ​You could not have been more wrong about the topic if you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Israel. It does not give a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> Until Israel stops violating the law, you have nothing to say.
> 
> 4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise peacefully and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration​
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You should try not to rally around concepts that you have not researched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT •Chapter VI. Selected legal opinions of the Secretariats of the United Nations and related intergovernmental organizations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the second question, one must distinguish between resolutions and decisions which are purely recommendatory in nature and resolutions and decisions which are binding on Member States. In general, resolutions and decisions other than those relating to the institutional framework and administrative and financial administration of the Organization *are recommendatory in nature and are thus not legally binding* even on those Members that vote in favour of the resolutions or decisions in question. To the extent that resolutions or decisions produce legally binding effects on the Members of the Organization, all Member States are legally bound to comply with such resolutions or decisions validly adopted in accordance with the provisions of the rules of procedure of the General Assembly and the Charter of the United Nations. Such legally binding resolutions or decisions include decisions relating to the adoption of the scale of assessments for the appointment of expenses of the Organization under Article 17 of the Charter, decisions relating to the budget of the Organization and other decisions relating to the internal administration and management of the Organization.  Once a legally binding resolution or decision of this type is validly adopted, it is binding on all Member States, including those that voted against, abstained, were absent or declared their non-participation in the decision-making process.
> SOURCE:  • UNITED NATIONS JURIDICAL YEARBOOK  (1986) Extract from:Chapter VI. Selected legal opinions of the Secretariats of the United Nations and related intergovernmental organizations •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Third: The State of Israel is not now, nor has it ever been considered by the UN Committee of 24 as an Administrator of a NSGT.


It has in subsequent UN resolutions.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> First:  General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.
> 
> Second:  The UN Recognized Non-Self-Governing Territories (NSGT) does not now, nor has it ever encluded the disputed territories of the West Bank and Gaza Strip.  You would know that if you bothered to look at the Table of Non-Self-Governing Territories published by Secretariat 2019 Working Papers.
> 
> Third:  The State of Israel is not now, nor has it ever been considered by the UN Committee of 24 as an Administrator of a NSGT.
> ​You could not have been more wrong about the topic if you tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck Israel. It does not give a rat's ass about any law.
> 
> Until Israel stops violating the law, you have nothing to say.
> 
> 4. All armed action or repressive measures of all kinds directed against dependent peoples shall cease in order to enable them to exercise peacefully and freely their right to complete independence, and the integrity of their national territory shall be respected.
> 
> The United Nations and Decolonization - Declaration​
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> You should try not to rally around concepts that you have not researched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT •Chapter VI. Selected legal opinions of the Secretariats of the United Nations and related intergovernmental organizations said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the second question, one must distinguish between resolutions and decisions which are purely recommendatory in nature and resolutions and decisions which are binding on Member States. In general, resolutions and decisions other than those relating to the institutional framework and administrative and financial administration of the Organization *are recommendatory in nature and are thus not legally binding* even on those Members that vote in favour of the resolutions or decisions in question. To the extent that resolutions or decisions produce legally binding effects on the Members of the Organization, all Member States are legally bound to comply with such resolutions or decisions validly adopted in accordance with the provisions of the rules of procedure of the General Assembly and the Charter of the United Nations. Such legally binding resolutions or decisions include decisions relating to the adoption of the scale of assessments for the appointment of expenses of the Organization under Article 17 of the Charter, decisions relating to the budget of the Organization and other decisions relating to the internal administration and management of the Organization.  Once a legally binding resolution or decision of this type is validly adopted, it is binding on all Member States, including those that voted against, abstained, were absent or declared their non-participation in the decision-making process.
> SOURCE:  • UNITED NATIONS JURIDICAL YEARBOOK  (1986) Extract from:Chapter VI. Selected legal opinions of the Secretariats of the United Nations and related intergovernmental organizations •
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> First: General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.


All of the articles in that resolution are based on already existing international law.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

More misinformation...



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third: The State of Israel is not now, nor has it ever been considered by the UN Committee of 24 as an Administrator of a NSGT.
> 
> 
> 
> It has in subsequent UN resolutions.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

I challenge anyone to come up with a resolution that recognizes Israel as a C-24 Administrator of a Non-Self-Governing Territory.

The list is updated annually and the 2019 list does not include Israel.  There are four other countries that are on the list, including the United States, but Israel is not one.



........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

More and more misinformation.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the articles in that resolution are based on already existing international law.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Resolution _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV), unlike most resolutions, does not reference a single resolution that came before it.  It would be most helpful to us all if you would reference one single Resolution that impacts _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV) or overrides the C-24 Committee.


........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> More and more misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the articles in that resolution are based on already existing international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Resolution _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV), unlike most resolutions, does not reference a single resolution that came before it.  It would be most helpful to us all if you would reference one single Resolution that impacts _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV) or overrides the C-24 Committee.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 276703
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

The resolution is based on the UN Charter.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


Just one problem...the article headline and thread title are lies.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

And you are still being misleading...



P F Tinmore said:


> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.


*(COMMENT)*

The Charter is all about non-violent solutions:

To maintain international peace and security, and to that end: to take effective collective measures for the *prevention and removal of threats to the peace*, and for the suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about *by peaceful means*, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or *settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace*;​

Conflict and hostilities are opened by the Arab Palestinians, whether that be by Gaza-Israeli Border → or challenges to the Article 43 Forces (Area "C") in the West Bank.

Nowhere will you find any exception to the rule of peace in which the Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.  

Other than the Gaza Strip and Area "A" the Arab Palestinians have not exercised sovereignty.  And even in the Gaza Strip and Area "A" Arab Palestinian sovereignty is questionable.

........
 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> And you are still being misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Charter is all about non-violent solutions:
> 
> To maintain international peace and security, and to that end: to take effective collective measures for the *prevention and removal of threats to the peace*, and for the suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about *by peaceful means*, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or *settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace*;​
> 
> Conflict and hostilities are opened by the Arab Palestinians, whether that be by Gaza-Israeli Border → or challenges to the Article 43 Forces (Area "C") in the West Bank.
> 
> Nowhere will you find any exception to the rule of peace in which the Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Other than the Gaza Strip and Area "A" the Arab Palestinians have not exercised sovereignty.  And even in the Gaza Strip and Area "A" Arab Palestinian sovereignty is questionable.
> 
> ........View attachment 276828
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.


Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> More and more misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the articles in that resolution are based on already existing international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Resolution _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV), unlike most resolutions, does not reference a single resolution that came before it.  It would be most helpful to us all if you would reference one single Resolution that impacts _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV) or overrides the C-24 Committee.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 276703
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
Click to expand...



*United Nations General Assembly Resolution 194* was adopted on December 11, 1948, near the end of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. The Resolution defined principles for reaching a final settlement and returning Palestine refugees to their homes. It resolved that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible.

   Please give us examples of where they have demonstrated they would be willing to live in " peace"


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> And you are still being misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Charter is all about non-violent solutions:
> 
> To maintain international peace and security, and to that end: to take effective collective measures for the *prevention and removal of threats to the peace*, and for the suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about *by peaceful means*, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or *settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace*;​
> 
> Conflict and hostilities are opened by the Arab Palestinians, whether that be by Gaza-Israeli Border → or challenges to the Article 43 Forces (Area "C") in the West Bank.
> 
> Nowhere will you find any exception to the rule of peace in which the Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Other than the Gaza Strip and Area "A" the Arab Palestinians have not exercised sovereignty.  And even in the Gaza Strip and Area "A" Arab Palestinian sovereignty is questionable.
> 
> ........View attachment 276828
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.
Click to expand...


  Why are those armistice border lines " fake" and where do you think they should be?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> And you are still being misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Charter is all about non-violent solutions:
> 
> To maintain international peace and security, and to that end: to take effective collective measures for the *prevention and removal of threats to the peace*, and for the suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about *by peaceful means*, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or *settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace*;​
> 
> Conflict and hostilities are opened by the Arab Palestinians, whether that be by Gaza-Israeli Border → or challenges to the Article 43 Forces (Area "C") in the West Bank.
> 
> Nowhere will you find any exception to the rule of peace in which the Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Other than the Gaza Strip and Area "A" the Arab Palestinians have not exercised sovereignty.  And even in the Gaza Strip and Area "A" Arab Palestinian sovereignty is questionable.
> 
> ........View attachment 276828
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.
Click to expand...


The borders that Israel maintains are certainly not fake. Just ask your dead gee-had heroes who tried to breach those borders.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> More and more misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the articles in that resolution are based on already existing international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Resolution _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV), unlike most resolutions, does not reference a single resolution that came before it.  It would be most helpful to us all if you would reference one single Resolution that impacts _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV) or overrides the C-24 Committee.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 276703
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations General Assembly Resolution 194* was adopted on December 11, 1948, near the end of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. The Resolution defined principles for reaching a final settlement and returning Palestine refugees to their homes. It resolved that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible.
> 
> Please give us examples of where they have demonstrated they would be willing to live in " peace"
Click to expand...


   THANK YOU !      I am so happy you approve of my post stating they have " Right of Return" IF they were willing to " LIVE IN PEACE!!"  
   Apparently you didn't read it thoroughly


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> And you are still being misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Charter is all about non-violent solutions:
> 
> To maintain international peace and security, and to that end: to take effective collective measures for the *prevention and removal of threats to the peace*, and for the suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about *by peaceful means*, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or *settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace*;​
> 
> Conflict and hostilities are opened by the Arab Palestinians, whether that be by Gaza-Israeli Border → or challenges to the Article 43 Forces (Area "C") in the West Bank.
> 
> Nowhere will you find any exception to the rule of peace in which the Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Other than the Gaza Strip and Area "A" the Arab Palestinians have not exercised sovereignty.  And even in the Gaza Strip and Area "A" Arab Palestinian sovereignty is questionable.
> 
> ........View attachment 276828
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The borders that Israel maintains are certainly not fake. Just ask your dead gee-had heroes who tried to breach those borders.
Click to expand...


  Ask where the borders are; you will never get a response.  He actually misread my post and gave ne a STAR!!!!


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

And once again, you are being less than honest.



P F Tinmore said:


> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.


*(COMMENT)*

Israel may use any demarcation it wants, to identify its soveign territory.  All that is required for it to be a legitimate is that one side of the demarcation, be under the Law of Israel and ruled by Israel.

The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.  The demarcation merely defines the territory being ruled by Israel.  _(Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States)_
_​_
_

_​

........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> More and more misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> First: General Assembly resolution 1514 (XV) of 14 December 1960 is NOT International Law and is not enforceable.
> 
> 
> 
> All of the articles in that resolution are based on already existing international law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Resolution _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV), unlike most resolutions, does not reference a single resolution that came before it.  It would be most helpful to us all if you would reference one single Resolution that impacts _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV) or overrides the C-24 Committee.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 276703
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations General Assembly Resolution 194* was adopted on December 11, 1948, near the end of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. The Resolution defined principles for reaching a final settlement and returning Palestine refugees to their homes. It resolved that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible.
> 
> Please give us examples of where they have demonstrated they would be willing to live in " peace"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !      I am so happy you approve of my post stating they have " Right of Return" IF they were willing to " LIVE IN PEACE!!"
> Apparently you didn't read it thoroughly
Click to expand...

How many did not live in peace?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> And you are still being misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Charter is all about non-violent solutions:
> 
> To maintain international peace and security, and to that end: to take effective collective measures for the *prevention and removal of threats to the peace*, and for the suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about *by peaceful means*, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or *settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace*;​
> 
> Conflict and hostilities are opened by the Arab Palestinians, whether that be by Gaza-Israeli Border → or challenges to the Article 43 Forces (Area "C") in the West Bank.
> 
> Nowhere will you find any exception to the rule of peace in which the Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Other than the Gaza Strip and Area "A" the Arab Palestinians have not exercised sovereignty.  And even in the Gaza Strip and Area "A" Arab Palestinian sovereignty is questionable.
> 
> ........View attachment 276828
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are those armistice border lines " fake" and where do you think they should be?
Click to expand...

It is not about where. They are not borders.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> And once again, you are being less than honest.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel may use any demarcation it wants, to identify its soveign territory.  All that is required for it to be a legitimate is that one side of the demarcation, be under the Law of Israel and ruled by Israel.
> 
> The political existence of the state is independent of recognition by the other states.  The demarcation merely defines the territory being ruled by Israel.  _(Montevideo Convention on Rights and Duties of States)_
> _View attachment 276836_
> ​
> ........View attachment 276831
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Israel may use any demarcation it wants, to identify its soveign territory. All that is required for it to be a legitimate is that one side of the demarcation, be under the Law of Israel and ruled by Israel.



Link?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> More and more misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the articles in that resolution are based on already existing international law.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Resolution _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV), unlike most resolutions, does not reference a single resolution that came before it.  It would be most helpful to us all if you would reference one single Resolution that impacts _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV) or overrides the C-24 Committee.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 276703
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations General Assembly Resolution 194* was adopted on December 11, 1948, near the end of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. The Resolution defined principles for reaching a final settlement and returning Palestine refugees to their homes. It resolved that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible.
> 
> Please give us examples of where they have demonstrated they would be willing to live in " peace"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !      I am so happy you approve of my post stating they have " Right of Return" IF they were willing to " LIVE IN PEACE!!"
> Apparently you didn't read it thoroughly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many did not live in peace?
Click to expand...


Apparently you have chosen to ignore or not read any of my links interviewing Palestinians who plainly state the fate of the Israelis IF they become the majority.
 Still haven’t told us why the Armistice borders are “ fake” and what the real borders should be


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> More and more misinformation.
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Resolution _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV), unlike most resolutions, does not reference a single resolution that came before it.  It would be most helpful to us all if you would reference one single Resolution that impacts _A_/RES/15/1514 (XV) or overrides the C-24 Committee.
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 276703
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations General Assembly Resolution 194* was adopted on December 11, 1948, near the end of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. The Resolution defined principles for reaching a final settlement and returning Palestine refugees to their homes. It resolved that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible.
> 
> Please give us examples of where they have demonstrated they would be willing to live in " peace"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !      I am so happy you approve of my post stating they have " Right of Return" IF they were willing to " LIVE IN PEACE!!"
> Apparently you didn't read it thoroughly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many did not live in peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you have chosen to ignore or not read any of my links interviewing Palestinians who plainly state the fate of the Israelis IF they become the majority.
> Still haven’t told us why the Armistice borders are “ fake” and what the real borders should be
Click to expand...

Palestine has international borders. If Israel wants borders inside those borders they have to be negotiated with the Palestinians.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> And you are still being misleading...
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Charter is all about non-violent solutions:
> 
> To maintain international peace and security, and to that end: to take effective collective measures for the *prevention and removal of threats to the peace*, and for the suppression of acts of aggression or other breaches of the peace, and to bring about *by peaceful means*, and in conformity with the principles of justice and international law, adjustment or *settlement of international disputes or situations which might lead to a breach of the peace*;​
> 
> Conflict and hostilities are opened by the Arab Palestinians, whether that be by Gaza-Israeli Border → or challenges to the Article 43 Forces (Area "C") in the West Bank.
> 
> Nowhere will you find any exception to the rule of peace in which the Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Other than the Gaza Strip and Area "A" the Arab Palestinians have not exercised sovereignty.  And even in the Gaza Strip and Area "A" Arab Palestinian sovereignty is questionable.
> 
> ........View attachment 276828
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are those armistice border lines " fake" and where do you think they should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about where. They are not borders.
Click to expand...


So tell us where they should be and why the Armistice Lines are “ fake”


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The resolution is based on the UN Charter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations General Assembly Resolution 194* was adopted on December 11, 1948, near the end of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. The Resolution defined principles for reaching a final settlement and returning Palestine refugees to their homes. It resolved that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible.
> 
> Please give us examples of where they have demonstrated they would be willing to live in " peace"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !      I am so happy you approve of my post stating they have " Right of Return" IF they were willing to " LIVE IN PEACE!!"
> Apparently you didn't read it thoroughly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many did not live in peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you have chosen to ignore or not read any of my links interviewing Palestinians who plainly state the fate of the Israelis IF they become the majority.
> Still haven’t told us why the Armistice borders are “ fake” and what the real borders should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine has international borders. If Israel wants borders inside those borders they have to be negotiated with the Palestinians.
Click to expand...


   Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine


   Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall

  The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about


https://www.memri.org/reports/palestinian-authority-supreme-sharia-judge-and-abbas-adviso

  The Israelis are supposed to " accept" the fact they will never have access to E.Jerusalem again just like it was prior to 1967 

  In your " world" that's negotiation.  Thank G-D you are the exception


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations General Assembly Resolution 194* was adopted on December 11, 1948, near the end of the 1948 Arab–Israeli War. The Resolution defined principles for reaching a final settlement and returning Palestine refugees to their homes. It resolved that “refugees wishing to return to their homes and live at peace with their neighbours should be permitted to do so at the earliest practicable date, and that compensation should be paid for the property of those choosing not to return and for loss of or damage to property which, under principles of international law or equity, should be made good by the Governments or authorities responsible.
> 
> Please give us examples of where they have demonstrated they would be willing to live in " peace"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !      I am so happy you approve of my post stating they have " Right of Return" IF they were willing to " LIVE IN PEACE!!"
> Apparently you didn't read it thoroughly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many did not live in peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you have chosen to ignore or not read any of my links interviewing Palestinians who plainly state the fate of the Israelis IF they become the majority.
> Still haven’t told us why the Armistice borders are “ fake” and what the real borders should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine has international borders. If Israel wants borders inside those borders they have to be negotiated with the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
Click to expand...

That logo is geographically correct.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU !      I am so happy you approve of my post stating they have " Right of Return" IF they were willing to " LIVE IN PEACE!!"
> Apparently you didn't read it thoroughly
> 
> 
> 
> How many did not live in peace?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you have chosen to ignore or not read any of my links interviewing Palestinians who plainly state the fate of the Israelis IF they become the majority.
> Still haven’t told us why the Armistice borders are “ fake” and what the real borders should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine has international borders. If Israel wants borders inside those borders they have to be negotiated with the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
Click to expand...


  So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
    Below is the definition of " negotiation"  

Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,

This is just anothercasheof misinformation. 



RoccoR said:


> Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.





P F Tinmore said:


> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Why are those armistice border lines " fake" and where do you think they should be?





P F Tinmore said:


> It is not about where. They are not borders.


*(COMMENT)*

This is really getting on to be a struggle with you.

No one is claiming that the Armistice Lines were borders; lest of all the Israelis.  When the Treaties with Jordan and Egypt were set in place, the Armistice lines dissolved.  However, → the Israelis can use the track layout by the _(no longer valid)_ Armistice Lines as a reference as to where the new demarcations lines are.

The new demarcation lines may:

◈  Run overtop the dissolved Armistice Lines.
◈  Run with nothing in common to the dissolved Armistice Lines.
◈  Run using the parts of the dissolved line, and independent tracks totally spearate from the dissolved Armistice Lines.​
But Israel does not dependent on the old tracks outlined by the Old Armistice Lines.  This is different from the Demand  on Borders by the *PLO Negotiation Affairs Department* that:

"The 1967 border, *which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line* along with all legal modification thereto up to June 4th 1967,  is the internationally-recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine."​
If there is a misunderstanding about the relationship between the 1949Armistice Lines, and the demarcation lines used today, it is the Arab Palestinian that is confused.  As far as the State of Israel is concerned, the Article 1b - Defined Territory -* Convention on Rights and Duties of States* - is where Israel plants its flag and defends it sovereign territorial integrity.  Israel enjoys the same rights and has the very same equal capacity that any other state might have, in their exercise sole authority over the territorial limits it defines _(Self-Determined)_. 

....... 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many did not live in peace?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you have chosen to ignore or not read any of my links interviewing Palestinians who plainly state the fate of the Israelis IF they become the majority.
> Still haven’t told us why the Armistice borders are “ fake” and what the real borders should be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine has international borders. If Israel wants borders inside those borders they have to be negotiated with the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
Click to expand...

The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is just anothercasheof misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Palestinians may issue threat or use of force against the territorial integrity or political independence of Israel; for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are those armistice border lines " fake" and where do you think they should be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not about where. They are not borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> This is really getting on to be a struggle with you.
> 
> No one is claiming that the Armistice Lines were borders; lest of all the Israelis.  When the Treaties with Jordan and Egypt were set in place, the Armistice lines dissolved.  However, → the Israelis can use the track layout by the _(no longer valid)_ Armistice Lines as a reference as to where the new demarcations lines are.
> 
> The new demarcation lines may:
> 
> ◈  Run overtop the dissolved Armistice Lines.
> ◈  Run with nothing in common to the dissolved Armistice Lines.
> ◈  Run using the parts of the dissolved line, and independent tracks totally spearate from the dissolved Armistice Lines.​
> But Israel does not dependent on the old tracks outlined by the Old Armistice Lines.  This is different from the Demand  on Borders by the *PLO Negotiation Affairs Department* that:
> 
> "The 1967 border, *which is defined as the 1949 Armistice Line* along with all legal modification thereto up to June 4th 1967,  is the internationally-recognized border between Israel and the occupied State of Palestine."​
> If there is a misunderstanding about the relationship between the 1949Armistice Lines, and the demarcation lines used today, it is the Arab Palestinian that is confused.  As far as the State of Israel is concerned, the Article 1b - Defined Territory -* Convention on Rights and Duties of States* - is where Israel plants its flag and defends it sovereign territorial integrity.  Israel enjoys the same rights and has the very same equal capacity that any other state might have, in their exercise sole authority over the territorial limits it defines _(Self-Determined)_.
> 
> .......View attachment 277121
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




P F Tinmore said:


> Post a map of Israel without those fake border armistice lines.


Still dancing, I see.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you have chosen to ignore or not read any of my links interviewing Palestinians who plainly state the fate of the Israelis IF they become the majority.
> Still haven’t told us why the Armistice borders are “ fake” and what the real borders should be
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. If Israel wants borders inside those borders they have to be negotiated with the Palestinians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
Click to expand...


Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise 
While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine has international borders. If Israel wants borders inside those borders they have to be negotiated with the Palestinians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
Click to expand...

The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.

Israel has never excepted that offer.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
Click to expand...

 
  Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
  Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
   Waiting for a response


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
> Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
> Waiting for a response
Click to expand...

Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
> Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
> Waiting for a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.
Click to expand...


   Israel rejected them?  Link. please,  Meanwhile the Arab Countries stated Armistice Lines vs. Borders, not Israel
     Still waiting your response on the Western Wall and why Israel should accept this ?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
> Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
> Waiting for a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.
Click to expand...


You are free to deny that Israel has borders; it’s another of the realities you deny, but then, what’s all this fuss with dead Moslems who tried to breach those borders and “rip the hearts out of Jews”?


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
> Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
> Waiting for a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel rejected them?  Link. please,  Meanwhile the Arab Countries stated Armistice Lines vs. Borders, not Israel
> Still waiting your response on the Western Wall and why Israel should accept this ?
Click to expand...

The Palestinians offered to accept the '67 borders. Israel will not.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
> Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
> Waiting for a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel rejected them?  Link. please,  Meanwhile the Arab Countries stated Armistice Lines vs. Borders, not Israel
> Still waiting your response on the Western Wall and why Israel should accept this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to accept the '67 borders. Israel will not.
Click to expand...

What borders? It’s hilarious that you contradict yourself from one bumbling post to the next.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
> Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
> Waiting for a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are free to deny that Israel has borders; it’s another of the realities you deny, but then, what’s all this fuss with dead Moslems who tried to breach those borders and “rip the hearts out of Jews”?
Click to expand...

The cage that Israel has built around Gaza is not a border.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
> Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
> Waiting for a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are free to deny that Israel has borders; it’s another of the realities you deny, but then, what’s all this fuss with dead Moslems who tried to breach those borders and “rip the hearts out of Jews”?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cage that Israel has built around Gaza is not a border.
Click to expand...


There is no cage. More of your pointless babbling.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
Click to expand...


The Arabs-Moslems had no sovereign territory to cede to anyone.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
Click to expand...


Nonsense.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> 
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel did initially accept the " 48" or " 67" borders as per " INTERNATIONAL LAW"
> Still haven't addressed their stance that JEWS ( Not Just Israelis) are NOT permitted at the Western Wall.
> Waiting for a response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Israel rejected them?  Link. please,  Meanwhile the Arab Countries stated Armistice Lines vs. Borders, not Israel
> Still waiting your response on the Western Wall and why Israel should accept this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to accept the '67 borders. Israel will not.
Click to expand...


  With no Rights to E. Jerusalem where their Holy Sites are,   Waiting for your answer.


   This is their " offer" No rights to;  Pre 1967 Mentality 

Jewish Holy Sites Archives - iTravelJerusalem


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to " negotiate" with someone who refers to ALL of Israel as Palestine
> Abbas Makes It Official: Israel is Arab Palestine
> 
> 
> Israel is supposed to accept they will have no rights to the Western  Wall
> PA officials: Jews have ‘no right to pray’ at Western Wall
> 
> The Israelis are supposed to brace themselves for Civil Wars inside the borders we hear so much about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That logo is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what if it's " correct?"  Still sending a message that he doesn't believe Israel has the Right to Exist.  Notice you have Nothing to say about my other links,  However, you have always chosen to ignore them.
> Below is the definition of " negotiation"
> 
> Negotiation is a method by which people settle differences. It is a process by which compromise or agreement is reached while avoiding argument and dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians are the only ones who have compromised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell us what they have done to “ compromise
> While your at it; tell us how they plan to achieve “ peace” by denying access to the Western Wall
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Palestinians offered to cede 78% of Palestine to Israel.
> 
> Israel has never excepted that offer.
Click to expand...


Obviously you scurried away when your nonsense claim was challenged as nonsense. Funny.


----------



## Sixties Fan

I see......
Lebanon and Israel......almost at war....

And mr. T wants to discuss borders etc, which have nothing to do with the elected Muslim women.......

Uhmmmm

Where have I seen this before??????

Could we all please ignore him.  

Thank you !!!


----------



## Sixties Fan

*So, was Israel wrong in denying Omar and Tlaib entry to their country? *According to Professor Eugene Kontorovich of the George Mason University School of Law ….. “As someone one who has argued that Israel should admit Omar and Tlaib, I must also say that the decision to bar them is legitimate. Countries routinely deny visas to those with extremist views. The U.S. excludes people for ideologies fundamentally hostile to the U.S. ” and, in that regard, Israeli law also provides that, “Israel has a right to prohibit activists, especially those who want to see it wiped off the map, from coming in" according to M. Zuhdi Jasser, Founder and President of the American Islamic Forum for Democracy.



History proves that Israel is often held to a double standard, and this case is no different. Virtually every nation bars entry to those who wish it harm, yet it’s an international incident when Israel does it.  Applicants for visas to the United States, for example, are asked questions about their political views and activities. The US Patriot Act allows the Secretary of State to bar admission to the United States to “any alien whose entry or proposed activities in the United States the Secretary of State has reasonable grounds to believe would have potentially serious adverse foreign policy consequences for the United States.” The list of people barred or excluded from the United States has included Irish politician Gerry Adams, British singer Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens) and Austrian diplomat Kurt Waldheim…………and none of them supported movements advocating the destruction of the United States. 



The U.S. has also barred democratically elected Israeli legislators under the Obama Administration and in 2005, Narendra Modi (now India's Prime Minister) was to visit New York and address a rally for Indian-Americans in Madison Square Garden but the visit never happened. The State Department argued that, having failed to stop deadly riots years earlier in which Hindus killed Muslims in Gujarat (where he was the top official at the time) Modi shouldn't be allowed into the US.



In short, the current outrage and disingenuous claims that this is not how allies treat each other is really just another double standard against Israel. What principle of democracy states that you have to issue visas to foreigners who are actively engaged in efforts to harm your citizens or annihilate your country? This is all the more offensive given that Israel is the only true democracy in the Middle East where Arabs are free, can vote and can live in peace. Israel does not have to prove its commitment to freedom of speech by allowing foreigners into its country who want to exploit that liberty to propagandize against the state and advocate measures to undermine its democracy and seek its destruction.

(full article online)

The last word on the Ilhan/Tliab controversy


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

This is just manipulation of the facts at hand.



P F Tinmore said:


> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.


*(COMMENT)*

Israel accepted under Part ONE Sections "B"  "C"  "D"  And under the Direction of the Palestine Commission, would have accepted the Annex I Delimitations.  However, the Arab League Aggressors prevented activations of Part TWO - "B" The Jewish State (Related to the Previous question about the possibility of a "Jewish" State. 
That is right.  The actual borders that were agreed upon by treaty that pertain to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip are set by Treaty.

◈  Relative to the West Bank  →  The Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)  • Article 3
The international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.
The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.

◈  Relative to the Gaza Strip   →   Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty (26 March 1979)  • Article II
The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel:  Recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​



........
 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> This is just manipulation of the facts at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Israel never claimed the resolution 181 proposed borders and do not accept the '67 borders that are not really borders.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel accepted under Part ONE Sections "B"  "C"  "D"  And under the Direction of the Palestine Commission, would have accepted the Annex I Delimitations.  However, the Arab League Aggressors prevented activations of Part TWO - "B" The Jewish State (Related to the Previous question about the possibility of a "Jewish" State.
> That is right.  The actual borders that were agreed upon by treaty that pertain to the West Bank and the Gaza Strip are set by Treaty.
> 
> ◈  Relative to the West Bank  →  The Jordan-Israeli Peace Treaty (1994)  • Article 3
> The international boundary between Jordan and Israel is delimited with reference to the boundary definition under the Mandate as is shown in Annex I (a), on the mapping materials attached thereto and coordinates specified therein.
> The boundary, as set out in Annex I (a), is the permanent, secure and recognized international boundary between Jordan and Israel, without prejudice to the status of any territories that came under Israeli military government control in 1967.
> 
> ◈  Relative to the Gaza Strip   →   Egypt-Israel Peace Treaty (26 March 1979)  • Article II
> The permanent boundary between Egypt and Israel:  Recognized international boundary between Egypt and the former mandated territory of Palestine, as shown on the map at Annex II, without prejudice to the issue of the status of the Gaza Strip. The Parties recognize this boundary as inviolable. Each will respect the territorial integrity of the other, including their territorial waters and airspace.​
> 
> 
> 
> ........View attachment 277166
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Please take this discussion to the right thread.  Thank you.
Tinmore is simply doing what he always does.  Take over all the threads as if they were just one.


----------



## Sixties Fan

During a press conference in the wake of their ban, Tlaib cried as she complained about the Israeli checkpoints she passed through during a previous visit, which were instituted in response to a large-scale, organized Palestinian terror campaign called the “intifada,” through which scores of Jewish Israelis were murdered indiscriminately.

Why did Tlaib refuse to mention WHY Israel needs these security measures? Why did she omit any mention of the Palestinian terror Israel is confronted with on a near daily basis?

It’s time to set the congresswomen straight.

(full article online)

WATCH: How Rashida Tlaib Refuses to Tell the Truth About Israeli ‘Checkpoints’


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tlaib Blames Israel for Muslim Honor Killings


----------



## Shusha

Sixties Fan said:


> Tlaib Blames Israel for Muslim Honor Killings



The Baby-fist article is actually a good which, for the most part, correctly identifies the underlying causes of femicide. 

That said, its ridiculous to include Israel and the "occupation" in the discussion of femicide, as the author correctly points out:  it happens everywhere in the world, in all countries.  Its pretty hypocritical of her to claim it happens everywhere so we can't pin the blame on Arabs or Muslims, while simultaneously saying its the fault of the occupation.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> *So, was Israel wrong in denying Omar and Tlaib entry to their country? *According to Professor Eugene Kontorovich of the George Mason University School of Law ….. “As someone one who has argued that Israel should admit Omar and Tlaib, I must also say that the decision to bar them is legitimate. Countries routinely deny visas to those with extremist views. The U.S. excludes people for ideologies fundamentally hostile to the U.S. ” and, in that regard, Israeli law also provides that, “Israel has a right to prohibit activists, especially those who want to see it wiped off the map, from coming in" according to M. Zuhdi Jasser, Founder and President of the American Islamic Forum for Democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> History proves that Israel is often held to a double standard, and this case is no different. Virtually every nation bars entry to those who wish it harm, yet it’s an international incident when Israel does it.  Applicants for visas to the United States, for example, are asked questions about their political views and activities. The US Patriot Act allows the Secretary of State to bar admission to the United States to “any alien whose entry or proposed activities in the United States the Secretary of State has reasonable grounds to believe would have potentially serious adverse foreign policy consequences for the United States.” The list of people barred or excluded from the United States has included Irish politician Gerry Adams, British singer Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens) and Austrian diplomat Kurt Waldheim…………and none of them supported movements advocating the destruction of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. has also barred democratically elected Israeli legislators under the Obama Administration and in 2005, Narendra Modi (now India's Prime Minister) was to visit New York and address a rally for Indian-Americans in Madison Square Garden but the visit never happened. The State Department argued that, having failed to stop deadly riots years earlier in which Hindus killed Muslims in Gujarat (where he was the top official at the time) Modi shouldn't be allowed into the US.
> 
> 
> 
> In short, the current outrage and disingenuous claims that this is not how allies treat each other is really just another double standard against Israel. What principle of democracy states that you have to issue visas to foreigners who are actively engaged in efforts to harm your citizens or annihilate your country? This is all the more offensive given that Israel is the only true democracy in the Middle East where Arabs are free, can vote and can live in peace. Israel does not have to prove its commitment to freedom of speech by allowing foreigners into its country who want to exploit that liberty to propagandize against the state and advocate measures to undermine its democracy and seek its destruction.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The last word on the Ilhan/Tliab controversy


So much horseshit and name calling.

The women wanted to go to Palestine and Israel had to stick its big fat nose in their business.


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> The women wanted to go to Palestine



Do they have a time-machine?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So, was Israel wrong in denying Omar and Tlaib entry to their country? *According to Professor Eugene Kontorovich of the George Mason University School of Law ….. “As someone one who has argued that Israel should admit Omar and Tlaib, I must also say that the decision to bar them is legitimate. Countries routinely deny visas to those with extremist views. The U.S. excludes people for ideologies fundamentally hostile to the U.S. ” and, in that regard, Israeli law also provides that, “Israel has a right to prohibit activists, especially those who want to see it wiped off the map, from coming in" according to M. Zuhdi Jasser, Founder and President of the American Islamic Forum for Democracy.
> 
> 
> 
> History proves that Israel is often held to a double standard, and this case is no different. Virtually every nation bars entry to those who wish it harm, yet it’s an international incident when Israel does it.  Applicants for visas to the United States, for example, are asked questions about their political views and activities. The US Patriot Act allows the Secretary of State to bar admission to the United States to “any alien whose entry or proposed activities in the United States the Secretary of State has reasonable grounds to believe would have potentially serious adverse foreign policy consequences for the United States.” The list of people barred or excluded from the United States has included Irish politician Gerry Adams, British singer Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens) and Austrian diplomat Kurt Waldheim…………and none of them supported movements advocating the destruction of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> The U.S. has also barred democratically elected Israeli legislators under the Obama Administration and in 2005, Narendra Modi (now India's Prime Minister) was to visit New York and address a rally for Indian-Americans in Madison Square Garden but the visit never happened. The State Department argued that, having failed to stop deadly riots years earlier in which Hindus killed Muslims in Gujarat (where he was the top official at the time) Modi shouldn't be allowed into the US.
> 
> 
> 
> In short, the current outrage and disingenuous claims that this is not how allies treat each other is really just another double standard against Israel. What principle of democracy states that you have to issue visas to foreigners who are actively engaged in efforts to harm your citizens or annihilate your country? This is all the more offensive given that Israel is the only true democracy in the Middle East where Arabs are free, can vote and can live in peace. Israel does not have to prove its commitment to freedom of speech by allowing foreigners into its country who want to exploit that liberty to propagandize against the state and advocate measures to undermine its democracy and seek its destruction.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> The last word on the Ilhan/Tliab controversy
> 
> 
> 
> So much horseshit and name calling.
> 
> The women wanted to go to Palestine and Israel had to stick its big fat nose in their business.
Click to expand...


Gee-had denied for two wannabes. 

Oh, and because you don’t know the facts, Tlaib was later granted access to Israel but by that time, the intended propaganda tour was a total bust.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

The presentation of the commentary by George Mason University School of Law Professor Eugene Kontorovich _(not far from my favorite iHOP)_ was rather a great selection.  This contribution complements both the prohibitions against incitement → internationally and domestically.



P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Professor Eugene Kontorovich of the George Mason University School of Law ….. “As someone one who has argued that Israel should admit Omar and Tlaib, I must also say that the decision to bar them is legitimate. Countries routinely deny visas to those with extremist views.
> 
> 
> 
> So much horseshit and name calling.
> 
> The women wanted to go to Palestine and Israel had to stick its big fat nose in their business.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

Israel did NOT stick its nose into their business; quite the contrary.  Israel had a duty:

◈  The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country. (Article 43 HR)

◈  The international obligations which *prohibit all advocacy that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence*_ (“incitement” or “incitement to hatred”)_, as mandated by Article 20(2) of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (“ICCPR”). This also apply to some of the provisions contained in Article 4 of the International Convention on Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (“ICERD”).​
You, quite frequently, use this "horseshit and name-calling" defense as an unsubstantiated response and an opposing view against the set of Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL); as well as Human Rights Law (HRL).  It is simply a very poor presentation.

..........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The presentation of the commentary by George Mason University School of Law Professor Eugene Kontorovich _(not far from my favorite iHOP)_ was rather a great selection.  This contribution complements both the prohibitions against incitement → internationally and domestically.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Professor Eugene Kontorovich of the George Mason University School of Law ….. “As someone one who has argued that Israel should admit Omar and Tlaib, I must also say that the decision to bar them is legitimate. Countries routinely deny visas to those with extremist views.
> 
> 
> 
> So much horseshit and name calling.
> 
> The women wanted to go to Palestine and Israel had to stick its big fat nose in their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel did NOT stick its nose into their business; quite the contrary.  Israel had a duty:
> 
> ◈  The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country. (Article 43 HR)
> 
> ◈  The international obligations which *prohibit all advocacy that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence*_ (“incitement” or “incitement to hatred”)_, as mandated by Article 20(2) of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (“ICCPR”). This also apply to some of the provisions contained in Article 4 of the International Convention on Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (“ICERD”).​
> You, quite frequently, use this "horseshit and name-calling" defense as an unsubstantiated response and an opposing view against the set of Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL); as well as Human Rights Law (HRL).  It is simply a very poor presentation.
> 
> ..........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,


Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
※→  P F Tinmore, et al,

It is an age-old pattern of criminal behavior to use complaints of brutality as a means of drumming-up sympathy to cover wrong-doing.  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters involved in the Arab Palestinian Conflicts, as well as, associated promoters like the Iranians, create an atmosphere hostility and a climate of hatred as a battleground that feeds propaganda claims such as you make here.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,
> 
> 
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

There is any number of reasons that may explain housing demolitions _(everything from building permits to safehouse usage_).  Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.  There are no settlements that are not in Area "C" _(meaning with Arab Palestinians approved authority)_.  Killing is another blanket term used to pour fuel on the fire, a term of incitement instead of actual criminal complaints.  

The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions, establish barriers, and activating countermeasures; none of which the Arab Palestinians will like, yet bring upon themselves.

And, there are the Psychopaths in the Arab Palestinian community that believe and promote the idea that they are exempt from the Customary and Humanitarian Laws that protect both the people occupied and the occupation force.  And in doing so, they create the very environment that they blame on the Israelis.  They spend an enormous effect attempting to convince people that they are allowed to attack the Israelis with no consequence for their actions. 


......... 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> It is an age-old pattern of criminal behavior to use complaints of brutality as a means of drumming-up sympathy to cover wrong-doing.  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters involved in the Arab Palestinian Conflicts, as well as, associated promoters like the Iranians, create an atmosphere hostility and a climate of hatred as a battleground that feeds propaganda claims such as you make here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,
> 
> 
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is any number of reasons that may explain housing demolitions _(everything from building permits to safehouse usage_).  Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.  There are no settlements that are not in Area "C" _(meaning with Arab Palestinians approved authority)_.  Killing is another blanket term used to pour fuel on the fire, a term of incitement instead of actual criminal complaints.
> 
> The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions, establish barriers, and activating countermeasures; none of which the Arab Palestinians will like, yet bring upon themselves.
> 
> And, there are the Psychopaths in the Arab Palestinian community that believe and promote the idea that they are exempt from the Customary and Humanitarian Laws that protect both the people occupied and the occupation force.  And in doing so, they create the very environment that they blame on the Israelis.  They spend an enormous effect attempting to convince people that they are allowed to attack the Israelis with no consequence for their actions.
> 
> 
> .........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions,


Israeli "security forces" are merely armed goons defending Israel's criminal behavior.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> It is an age-old pattern of criminal behavior to use complaints of brutality as a means of drumming-up sympathy to cover wrong-doing.  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters involved in the Arab Palestinian Conflicts, as well as, associated promoters like the Iranians, create an atmosphere hostility and a climate of hatred as a battleground that feeds propaganda claims such as you make here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,
> 
> 
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is any number of reasons that may explain housing demolitions _(everything from building permits to safehouse usage_).  Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.  There are no settlements that are not in Area "C" _(meaning with Arab Palestinians approved authority)_.  Killing is another blanket term used to pour fuel on the fire, a term of incitement instead of actual criminal complaints.
> 
> The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions, establish barriers, and activating countermeasures; none of which the Arab Palestinians will like, yet bring upon themselves.
> 
> And, there are the Psychopaths in the Arab Palestinian community that believe and promote the idea that they are exempt from the Customary and Humanitarian Laws that protect both the people occupied and the occupation force.  And in doing so, they create the very environment that they blame on the Israelis.  They spend an enormous effect attempting to convince people that they are allowed to attack the Israelis with no consequence for their actions.
> 
> 
> .........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.


Where do you think Israel gets all of that land for illegal settlements?


----------



## Sixties Fan

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> It is an age-old pattern of criminal behavior to use complaints of brutality as a means of drumming-up sympathy to cover wrong-doing.  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters involved in the Arab Palestinian Conflicts, as well as, associated promoters like the Iranians, create an atmosphere hostility and a climate of hatred as a battleground that feeds propaganda claims such as you make here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,
> 
> 
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is any number of reasons that may explain housing demolitions _(everything from building permits to safehouse usage_).  Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.  There are no settlements that are not in Area "C" _(meaning with Arab Palestinians approved authority)_.  Killing is another blanket term used to pour fuel on the fire, a term of incitement instead of actual criminal complaints.
> 
> The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions, establish barriers, and activating countermeasures; none of which the Arab Palestinians will like, yet bring upon themselves.
> 
> And, there are the Psychopaths in the Arab Palestinian community that believe and promote the idea that they are exempt from the Customary and Humanitarian Laws that protect both the people occupied and the occupation force.  And in doing so, they create the very environment that they blame on the Israelis.  They spend an enormous effect attempting to convince people that they are allowed to attack the Israelis with no consequence for their actions.
> 
> 
> .........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Please, this is a thread about the newly elected Muslim women in the US, what they say and do, etc..... and not about border or any other issues since 1948.

Please, start a thread about the issues you are both discussing.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> It is an age-old pattern of criminal behavior to use complaints of brutality as a means of drumming-up sympathy to cover wrong-doing.  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters involved in the Arab Palestinian Conflicts, as well as, associated promoters like the Iranians, create an atmosphere hostility and a climate of hatred as a battleground that feeds propaganda claims such as you make here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,
> 
> 
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is any number of reasons that may explain housing demolitions _(everything from building permits to safehouse usage_).  Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.  There are no settlements that are not in Area "C" _(meaning with Arab Palestinians approved authority)_.  Killing is another blanket term used to pour fuel on the fire, a term of incitement instead of actual criminal complaints.
> 
> The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions, establish barriers, and activating countermeasures; none of which the Arab Palestinians will like, yet bring upon themselves.
> 
> And, there are the Psychopaths in the Arab Palestinian community that believe and promote the idea that they are exempt from the Customary and Humanitarian Laws that protect both the people occupied and the occupation force.  And in doing so, they create the very environment that they blame on the Israelis.  They spend an enormous effect attempting to convince people that they are allowed to attack the Israelis with no consequence for their actions.
> 
> 
> .........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Israel gets all of that land for illegal settlements?
Click to expand...


From the Countries that initiated the 67 War


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> The presentation of the commentary by George Mason University School of Law Professor Eugene Kontorovich _(not far from my favorite iHOP)_ was rather a great selection.  This contribution complements both the prohibitions against incitement → internationally and domestically.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to Professor Eugene Kontorovich of the George Mason University School of Law ….. “As someone one who has argued that Israel should admit Omar and Tlaib, I must also say that the decision to bar them is legitimate. Countries routinely deny visas to those with extremist views.
> 
> 
> 
> So much horseshit and name calling.
> 
> The women wanted to go to Palestine and Israel had to stick its big fat nose in their business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Israel did NOT stick its nose into their business; quite the contrary.  Israel had a duty:
> 
> ◈  The authority of the legitimate power having in fact passed into the hands of the occupant, the latter shall take *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*, while respecting, unless absolutely prevented, the laws in force in the country. (Article 43 HR)
> 
> ◈  The international obligations which *prohibit all advocacy that constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence*_ (“incitement” or “incitement to hatred”)_, as mandated by Article 20(2) of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights (“ICCPR”). This also apply to some of the provisions contained in Article 4 of the International Convention on Elimination of All Forms of Racial Discrimination (“ICERD”).​
> You, quite frequently, use this "horseshit and name-calling" defense as an unsubstantiated response and an opposing view against the set of Customary and International Humanitarian Law (IHL); as well as Human Rights Law (HRL).  It is simply a very poor presentation.
> 
> ..........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
Click to expand...

Active colonization, this, active colonization that.....and nothing which you post on this thread has Anything too do with the Newly Elected Muslim Women which is the topic of this thread.

NO ONE is stopping you from starting another thread to discuss your obsession, just stop posting about it on the wrong threads.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> It is an age-old pattern of criminal behavior to use complaints of brutality as a means of drumming-up sympathy to cover wrong-doing.  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters involved in the Arab Palestinian Conflicts, as well as, associated promoters like the Iranians, create an atmosphere hostility and a climate of hatred as a battleground that feeds propaganda claims such as you make here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,
> 
> 
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is any number of reasons that may explain housing demolitions _(everything from building permits to safehouse usage_).  Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.  There are no settlements that are not in Area "C" _(meaning with Arab Palestinians approved authority)_.  Killing is another blanket term used to pour fuel on the fire, a term of incitement instead of actual criminal complaints.
> 
> The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions, establish barriers, and activating countermeasures; none of which the Arab Palestinians will like, yet bring upon themselves.
> 
> And, there are the Psychopaths in the Arab Palestinian community that believe and promote the idea that they are exempt from the Customary and Humanitarian Laws that protect both the people occupied and the occupation force.  And in doing so, they create the very environment that they blame on the Israelis.  They spend an enormous effect attempting to convince people that they are allowed to attack the Israelis with no consequence for their actions.
> 
> 
> .........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Israel gets all of that land for illegal settlements?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the Countries that initiated the 67 War
Click to expand...

Oh really?
Palestine was not part of that war.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> It is an age-old pattern of criminal behavior to use complaints of brutality as a means of drumming-up sympathy to cover wrong-doing.  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters involved in the Arab Palestinian Conflicts, as well as, associated promoters like the Iranians, create an atmosphere hostility and a climate of hatred as a battleground that feeds propaganda claims such as you make here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all the measures in his power to restore, and ensure, as far as possible, public order and safety*,
> 
> 
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is any number of reasons that may explain housing demolitions _(everything from building permits to safehouse usage_).  Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.  There are no settlements that are not in Area "C" _(meaning with Arab Palestinians approved authority)_.  Killing is another blanket term used to pour fuel on the fire, a term of incitement instead of actual criminal complaints.
> 
> The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions, establish barriers, and activating countermeasures; none of which the Arab Palestinians will like, yet bring upon themselves.
> 
> And, there are the Psychopaths in the Arab Palestinian community that believe and promote the idea that they are exempt from the Customary and Humanitarian Laws that protect both the people occupied and the occupation force.  And in doing so, they create the very environment that they blame on the Israelis.  They spend an enormous effect attempting to convince people that they are allowed to attack the Israelis with no consequence for their actions.
> 
> 
> .........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Israel gets all of that land for illegal settlements?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the Countries that initiated the 67 War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?
> Palestine was not part of that war.
Click to expand...


You wanted to know where Israel got the territory from and I told you
   That’s because the Arabs didn’t recognize the “ 67 Borders” you love to talk about

   Those borders are DOA.  When asked why Israel should accept the PLO having control over their Holy Sites including being barred from the Western Wall you choose not to respond, 
     THAT is why E. Jerusalem will always be under Israeli control 

https://www.itraveljerusalem.com/ent/?ent-type=jewish-holy-sites


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ※→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> It is an age-old pattern of criminal behavior to use complaints of brutality as a means of drumming-up sympathy to cover wrong-doing.  The Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters involved in the Arab Palestinian Conflicts, as well as, associated promoters like the Iranians, create an atmosphere hostility and a climate of hatred as a battleground that feeds propaganda claims such as you make here.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Active colonization (house demolition, land theft, settlements, killing, etc.) can hardly be called public order and safety.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> There is any number of reasons that may explain housing demolitions _(everything from building permits to safehouse usage_).  Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.  There are no settlements that are not in Area "C" _(meaning with Arab Palestinians approved authority)_.  Killing is another blanket term used to pour fuel on the fire, a term of incitement instead of actual criminal complaints.
> 
> The more belligerent the Arab Palestinians are, the more the police, intelligence and security forces will implement protective actions, establish barriers, and activating countermeasures; none of which the Arab Palestinians will like, yet bring upon themselves.
> 
> And, there are the Psychopaths in the Arab Palestinian community that believe and promote the idea that they are exempt from the Customary and Humanitarian Laws that protect both the people occupied and the occupation force.  And in doing so, they create the very environment that they blame on the Israelis.  They spend an enormous effect attempting to convince people that they are allowed to attack the Israelis with no consequence for their actions.
> 
> 
> .........
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allegations of "Land Thefts" are just propaganda claims with no particulars evidence of misfeasance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you think Israel gets all of that land for illegal settlements?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the Countries that initiated the 67 War
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?
> Palestine was not part of that war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wanted to know where Israel got the territory from and I told you
> That’s because the Arabs didn’t recognize the “ 67 Borders” you love to talk about
> 
> Those borders are DOA.  When asked why Israel should accept the PLO having control over their Holy Sites including being barred from the Western Wall you choose not to respond,
> THAT is why E. Jerusalem will always be under Israeli control
> 
> https://www.itraveljerusalem.com/ent/?ent-type=jewish-holy-sites
Click to expand...


Tinmore,
    Glad to see you believe Israel having control over their Holy Sites is funny. Keep laughing.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  et al,

I generally agree that control over the "Holy Sites" is a laughing matter.  But our friend PF Tinmore has the least ground to laugh over. 



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Tinmore,
> Glad to see you believe Israel having control over their Holy Sites is funny. Keep laughing.


*(COMMENT)*

 The leadership and teachers of the three Abrahamic Religions are generally unenlightened in the recognition and the purpose of recognizing such sites as "Holy."  No Abrahamic Religion Holy Site belongs to any one of the religions, but to all, in the name of the one Supreme Being to which they are attributed.  The Supreme Being does not care where any or who pays homage to it.  The three Abrahamic religions pay homage to the very same Deity.  That means that the what is dedicated to God in one of the Religions is dedicated to God in all three religions, and what is consecrated in one religion is dedicated to a sacred purpose in all three religions.  This end-fighting between the three religions is evidence that seems to suggest that there is a flaw in all three religions. 

........ 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> I generally agree that control over the "Holy Sites" is a laughing matter.  But our friend PF Tinmore has the least ground to laugh over.
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tinmore,
> Glad to see you believe Israel having control over their Holy Sites is funny. Keep laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The leadership and teachers of the three Abrahamic Religions are generally unenlightened in the recognition and the purpose of recognizing such sites as "Holy."  No Abrahamic Religion Holy Site belongs to any one of the religions, but to all, in the name of the one Supreme Being to which they are attributed.  The Supreme Being does not care where any or who pays homage to it.  The three Abrahamic religions pay homage to the very same Deity.  That means that the what is dedicated to God in one of the Religions is dedicated to God in all three religions, and what is consecrated in one religion is dedicated to a sacred purpose in all three religions.  This end-fighting between the three religions is evidence that seems to suggest that there is a flaw in all three religions.
> 
> ........View attachment 277392
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Many of the Historical Religious Sites I have mentioned only pertain to Judaism. I am not suggesting that Christians be barred from any Religious Sites
  Doesn’t it strike you as ironic that while Tinmore preaches Freedom, Justice and Democracy for the Palestinians he sees nothing wrong with Jews being denied access to their Holy Sites?
 Am I the only one who sees the irony and hypocrisy in that?


----------



## Sixties Fan

The terror watchlist was challenged by the Council on American-Islamic Relations, whose director said Israel should be terminated.

(full article online)

Omar and Tlaib applaud court decision banning terrorist watchlist


----------



## Sixties Fan

Let’s take a look at the transcript:
MARGARET BRENNAN: You were specifically banned by the prime minister of Israel, Benjamin Netanyahu from visiting that country. He faces a very tough election in the next few days. If he doesn’t win, are you going to try to go back and do you stand by your call for a boycott of Israel?

REP. OMAR: I certainly hope that the people of Israel make a different decision. And my hope is that they recognize that his existence, his policies, his rhetoric really is contradictory to the peace that we are all hoping that that region receives and receives soon.

Omar did not say that Netanyahu’s reelection is contradictory to peace. She said his very existence prevents peace. That as long as Netanyahu is alive, peace is impossible.

Ergo, someone needs to kill him: Netanyahu must die.

(full article online)

.@IlhanOmar Issues Sly Netanyahu Death Threat (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

[  Maybe some lesson has been learned ?........]

Ms Omar reportedly declined the invitation to attend the Party Conference.


Labour invited congresswoman Ilhan Omar as well as BDS chief Omar Barghouti to address Party Conference


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  ILOVEISRAEL, et al,



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Many of the Historical Religious Sites I have mentioned only pertain to Judaism. I am not suggesting that Christians be barred from any Religious Sites
> Doesn’t it strike you as ironic that while Tinmore preaches Freedom, Justice and Democracy for the Palestinians he sees nothing wrong with Jews being denied access to their Holy Sites?
> Am I the only one who sees the irony and hypocrisy in that?


*(IMPRESSION)*

I don't think that you are the only one that sees the "irony" in that apparent quandary.   

I just think that when people like our friend "P F Tinmore" mentions Muslims • Islamic Resistance opposition to access, many people turn off.  

The outside observers know that Arab Palestinians • Muslims • Islamic Resistance opposition are not demonstrating the *true concepts of the Arabramic religions* _(*Torah, Bible, Koran*)_.   So obvious is the violence associated with the Arab Palestinians • Muslims • Islamic Resistance opposition, that part of the outcome is an ever-growing "Spiritual and Religious Apathy" towards the entire issue.

The general impression is that the "Arab Palestinians • Muslims • Islamic Resistance opposition" stand for something other than accepting that they will obey all the commitments of Islam.  

.........
 
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

*THE SQUAD IS HERE! #OnOneWithAngelaRye LIVE Podcast at NAACP Town Hall*

**


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> *THE SQUAD IS HERE! #OnOneWithAngelaRye LIVE Podcast at NAACP Town Hall*



Encounters for the self-hating.


----------



## Hollie

I can't say that I'm at all surprised.



Rashida Tlaib, in contentious tour, tells Detroit police chief to hire only black analysts for facial recognition program

Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib told Detroit’s chief of police that he should hire only black people as analysts to run their facial recognition software because, she claimed, non-black people think they all look alike.


----------



## Hollie

*The Squad* 

A waking nightmare of *The Stupid


Tlaib has promoted four viral racial hoaxes in 2019*


----------



## Hollie

Lovely!

This is what the far left has become, a bunch of creepy carnival barkers.  


Rep. Rashida Tlaib is selling 'Impeach the MF' shirts as a campaign fundraiser

Michigan Rep. Rashida Tlaib is taking calls for President Donald Trump's impeachment to her own T-shirt line with a familiar message: "Impeach the MF."


----------



## rylah

Hollie said:


> I can't say that I'm at all surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Rashida Tlaib, in contentious tour, tells Detroit police chief to hire only black analysts for facial recognition program
> 
> Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib told Detroit’s chief of police that he should hire only black people as analysts to run their facial recognition software because, she claimed, non-black people think they all look alike.



Could she be more banally racist?


----------



## rylah

*Who are the Muslim Brotherhood?*


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  rylan, et al,

Most of the time, "Prosopagnosia" implies a total f "face blindness."  But actually, like color blindness and hearing loss, and allergies, → prosopagnosia comes in degrees.  It is either acquired from birth or, by the lack of exposure. → It is like the difference between American families, who are a culture of mostly a single language nation _(largely)_, and the other 25% of America that has a second language.  And another 13% basic knowledge of a second language at the tourist level.  My family, which on my Grandmother's side, could speak five languages _(besides English)_ that it seemed fluent, to my family → two generations later, my family spoke no foreign languages.



EXCERPT rylah said:


> Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib told Detroit’s chief of police that he should hire only black people as analysts to run their facial recognition software because she claimed, non-black people think they all look alike.



Could she be more banally racist?[/QUOTE]
*(COMMENT)*

I think that to some degree, the Honorable Member has a pronounced lack of social awareness in her speech, lacking critical political communication skills, feelings, and a total misunderstanding about what causes political anxiety.

When I was an active Counterintelligence Agent, I surprised at how many of my colleagues could not tell the difference between:

​*• Do you know…How to distinguish Japanese from Korean and Chinese? •*
From left to right, it is → Chinese, Korean, and Japanese women.  I had an opportunity to serve in Vietnam and Korea.   And when on many a vacation visited to Japan, and Hong Kong.  Back when we would go to the modern-day equivalent of a singles bar, I was surprised when my wing-man misidentified the Filipino Band for Chinese.  Of course, I was not perfect.  I misidentified a Philippine Civic Action Group-Vietnam for a Civilian Irregular Defense Group (CIDG).  I was teased about that for months.

If you subtract the all previous bad press about the Honorable Member and just interpret her meaning; I think you will come to understand a very difficult subject matter. 

••• Also see:  Link •••
For a better distinction, larger pictures.  I don't particularly care for the Member's position, but that does not mean she is wrong at every turn.  And if my example insults anyone, I apologize now. 

Just my thought.

........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  rylan, et al,
> 
> Most of the time, "Prosopagnosia" implies a total f "face blindness."  But actually, like color blindness and hearing loss, and allergies, → prosopagnosia comes in degrees.  It is either acquired from birth or, by the lack of exposure. → It is like the difference between American families, who are a culture of mostly a single language nation _(largely)_, and the other 25% of America that has a second language.  And another 13% basic knowledge of a second language at the tourist level.  My family, which on my Grandmother's side, could speak five languages _(besides English)_ that it seemed fluent, to my family → two generations later, my family spoke no foreign languages.
> 
> 
> 
> EXCERPT rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib told Detroit’s chief of police that he should hire only black people as analysts to run their facial recognition software because she claimed, non-black people think they all look alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could she be more banally racist?
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I think that to some degree, the Honorable Member has a pronounced lack of social awareness in her speech, lacking critical political communication skills, feelings, and a total misunderstanding about what causes political anxiety.
> 
> When I was an active Counterintelligence Agent, I surprised at how many of my colleagues could not tell the difference between:
> 
> View attachment 282602​*• Do you know…How to distinguish Japanese from Korean and Chinese? •*
> From left to right, it is → Chinese, Korean, and Japanese women.  I had an opportunity to serve in Vietnam and Korea.   And when on many a vacation visited to Japan, and Hong Kong.  Back when we would go to the modern-day equivalent of a singles bar, I was surprised when my wing-man misidentified the Filipino Band for Chinese.  Of course, I was not perfect.  I misidentified a Philippine Civic Action Group-Vietnam for a Civilian Irregular Defense Group (CIDG).  I was teased about that for months.
> 
> If you subtract the all previous bad press about the Honorable Member and just interpret her meaning; I think you will come to understand a very difficult subject matter.
> 
> ••• Also see:  Link •••
> For a better distinction, larger pictures.  I don't particularly care for the Member's position, but that does not mean she is wrong at every turn.  And if my example insults anyone, I apologize now.
> 
> Just my thought.
> 
> ........View attachment 282603
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


Thank You for the insightful story, such wealth of personal experience is a priceless asset for the forum, and I appreciate You sharing it with us.

Though I've read about the recent study regarding the face recognition software to which the article refereed, and its current disadvantages, I don't see Tlaib even slightly implying on the matter of the subject, rather straightforward going into the opposite extreme of racial profiling, and evading to respond when asked directly about the logic consequences of her statements, from point of view of morality of such practice.

This consistent fashion of her behavior, disregard for any accountability while mainly politicizing on race/skin color, don't seem like coming from mere innocent "lack of awareness", but rather a carefully thought through agenda to appeal to the lowest feelings of the public. Which has a great potential of widening the gap between the different sectors, and thus causing more divide and confrontation within the diverse fabric of the society.

From what I observe, there's nothing naive about it, it's banal bigotry.
Aiming in the long term to weaken the society, without even the minimal effort to conceal her anger and hate.

However it's Your country, and I'm naturally interested more in the specific subject of the I/P forum, rather than overall criticism of the US domestic policy outside of this scope. That said, compared to the diverse fabric of the Israeli society, given the context and proximity of regional conflicts, seeing how much race and skin color are framing the daily mainstream political discourse in the US, causes much unease.
Such a lexicon, though naturally in use in all human society, is absent from political discourse, and considered to a great degree to be taboo in my country. We talk openly about the different parts of the society along the lines of the various diasporas that gathered in the country, but not politicizing on race and skin color.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  rylan, et al,




rylah said:


> I don't see Tlaib even slightly implying on the matter of the subject, rather straightforward going into the opposite extreme of racial profiling, and evading to respond when asked directly about the logic consequences of her statements, from point of view of morality of such practice.


*(COMMENT)*

Yes, her commentary and solution are a bit strange.  But I consider her commentary a product of her unfamiliarity with the technology and the vast number of issues associated with it.  I also am wondering what level of presentations.  Someone, like myself, would not openly acknowledge the weaknesses of the system, program, and logic.  The overall Operations Security must be such as the opens source briefing must not detail such information that would permit exploitation by an adversary.

So, anything she says, pertaining to the overall project must be taken with a grain of salt. 



rylah said:


> This consistent fashion of her behavior, disregard for any accountability while mainly politicizing on race/skin color, doesn't seem like coming from mere innocent "lack of awareness", but rather a carefully thought through agenda to appeal to the lowest feelings of the public. Which has a great potential of widening the gap between the different sectors, and thus causing more divide and confrontation within the diverse fabric of the society.


*(COMMENT)*

From my vantage point, it is hard for me to see what value her comment might contribute.  For me, what she has done, is rather hilarious.



rylah said:


> From what I observe, there's nothing naive about it, it's banal bigotry.
> Aiming in the long term to weaken the society, without even the minimal effort to conceal her anger and hate.


*(COMMENT)*

She is but one small voice in a crowd of 435 Congressional Representatives.


• Trust in Government Gallup Poll • 
(Click on Chart to Expand)​
But more importantly is the perception of confidence in Congress:


> While Americans are highly confident in the military, polls show that they have little confidence in Congress. The poll reveled that *just 8 percent of people have confidence in Congress*. In addition, two-thirds of Republicans disapprove of Congress, despite their party having majority control of the institution.
> 
> Neither of the two major political parties are popular with Americans, with 29 percent of Americans having confidence in the Republican Party, and 36 percent having confidence in the Democratic Party. The media is also somewhat out of favor with citizens, with *68 percent of Americans disapproving of the press*.
> • *SOURCE:* 2018 Poll used by American Military News •


The problem with Congress is that they see themselves as a critical cogs in the mechanism that is oftentimes dysfunctional.  And when individual members look into a mirror, they see the illusion of self-importance.


rylah said:


> However it's Your country, and I'm naturally interested more in the specific subject of the I/P forum, rather than overall criticism of the US domestic policy outside of this scope. That said, compared to the diverse fabric of the Israeli society, given the context and proximity of regional conflicts, seeing how much race and skin color are framing the daily mainstream political discourse in the US, causes much unease.


*(COMMENT)*

Congress today is a Stage Coach Transport in a Commerical Jet World.  They are more worried about trying to impeach the President, instead of closing the book and getting to work on the business of government.  Is it my country?  No, not really.  It is in the hands of an Autistic Washington Leadership.



rylah said:


> Such a lexicon, though naturally in use in all human society, is absent from political discourse, and considered to a great degree to be taboo in my country. We talk openly about the different parts of the society along the lines of the various diasporas that gathered in the country, but not politicizing on race and skin color.


*(COMMENT)*

America is organized such that, we as individuals have a hard time seeing the bigger issues of the nation.  And _(all types of)_ cultural diversity _(race only being one aspect)_ are missed because we simply don't see it.

........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The terror watchlist was challenged by the Council on American-Islamic Relations, whose director said Israel should be terminated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar and Tlaib applaud court decision banning terrorist watchlist



“This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.​
Glad to see that someone is looking out for our constitutional rights.


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_

The Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) interest in this has nothing to do with "Constitutional Rights" relative to freedom of Religion.

This is simply an unienlightenedpoint of view:



			
				The Honorable Ilhan Omar (D-MN) said:
			
		

> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.





P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terror watchlist was challenged by the Council on American-Islamic Relations, whose director said Israel should be terminated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar and Tlaib applaud court decision banning terrorist watchlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.​
> Glad to see that someone is looking out for our constitutional rights.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The Terrorist Watch List is one of several measures providing an appropriate Tool to Intercept and Obstruct Terrorism.  It has nothing to do with "religion."  It has to do with applying criminal investigative analysis techniques to help hamper terrorist operations and prevent future successful terrorist attacks.

CAIR is an isolated front organization used to independently pursue legal actions that improve the American environment for terrorist operatives.  One such improvement is to neutralize the terrorist watchlist so that it is more difficult for criminal investigative analysis techniques to discover connections with known terrorists or their parent organizations.  Incerting the question of religion, is merely a legal subterfuge to help neutralize the very tool which CAIR is afraid.

........
Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terror watchlist was challenged by the Council on American-Islamic Relations, whose director said Israel should be terminated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar and Tlaib applaud court decision banning terrorist watchlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.​
> Glad to see that someone is looking out for our constitutional rights.
Click to expand...


The alternate reality you dwell in is a very dark place.


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> The Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) interest in this has nothing to do with "Constitutional Rights" relative to freedom of Religion.
> 
> This is simply an unienlightenedpoint of view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Honorable Ilhan Omar (D-MN) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terror watchlist was challenged by the Council on American-Islamic Relations, whose director said Israel should be terminated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar and Tlaib applaud court decision banning terrorist watchlist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.​
> Glad to see that someone is looking out for our constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Terrorist Watch List is one of several measures providing an appropriate Tool to Intercept and Obstruct Terrorism.  It has nothing to do with "religion."  It has to do with applying criminal investigative analysis techniques to help hamper terrorist operations and prevent future successful terrorist attacks.
> 
> CAIR is an isolated front organization used to independently pursue legal actions that improve the American environment for terrorist operatives.  One such improvement is to neutralize the terrorist watchlist so that it is more difficult for criminal investigative analysis techniques to discover connections with known terrorists or their parent organizations.  Incerting the question of religion, is merely a legal subterfuge to help neutralize the very tool which CAIR is afraid.
> 
> ........View attachment 282790
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

*CAIR-NY Rep on Al Jazeera to Discuss Ruling That No-Fly List is Unconstitutional*
•Jun 25, 2014


----------



## Taz

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> The Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) interest in this has nothing to do with "Constitutional Rights" relative to freedom of Religion.
> 
> This is simply an unienlightenedpoint of view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Honorable Ilhan Omar (D-MN) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terror watchlist was challenged by the Council on American-Islamic Relations, whose director said Israel should be terminated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar and Tlaib applaud court decision banning terrorist watchlist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.​
> Glad to see that someone is looking out for our constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Terrorist Watch List is one of several measures providing an appropriate Tool to Intercept and Obstruct Terrorism.  It has nothing to do with "religion."  It has to do with applying criminal investigative analysis techniques to help hamper terrorist operations and prevent future successful terrorist attacks.
> 
> CAIR is an isolated front organization used to independently pursue legal actions that improve the American environment for terrorist operatives.  One such improvement is to neutralize the terrorist watchlist so that it is more difficult for criminal investigative analysis techniques to discover connections with known terrorists or their parent organizations.  Incerting the question of religion, is merely a legal subterfuge to help neutralize the very tool which CAIR is afraid.
> 
> ........View attachment 282790
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *CAIR-NY Rep on Al Jazeera to Discuss Ruling That No-Fly List is Unconstitutional*
> •Jun 25, 2014
Click to expand...

So how do you expect us to keep all you brown bombers out of our airspace?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terror watchlist was challenged by the Council on American-Islamic Relations, whose director said Israel should be terminated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar and Tlaib applaud court decision banning terrorist watchlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.​
> Glad to see that someone is looking out for our constitutional rights.
Click to expand...


Q. When was Sharia signed into the US constitution?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→ P F Tinmore, _et al,_
> 
> The Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) interest in this has nothing to do with "Constitutional Rights" relative to freedom of Religion.
> 
> This is simply an unienlightenedpoint of view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Honorable Ilhan Omar (D-MN) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terror watchlist was challenged by the Council on American-Islamic Relations, whose director said Israel should be terminated.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> Omar and Tlaib applaud court decision banning terrorist watchlist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “This is tremendous. Congratulations to everyone who worked so hard to make sure Constitutional rights are extended to all regardless of religion, race or ethnicity!” Omar tweeted on Thursday.​
> Glad to see that someone is looking out for our constitutional rights.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Terrorist Watch List is one of several measures providing an appropriate Tool to Intercept and Obstruct Terrorism.  It has nothing to do with "religion."  It has to do with applying criminal investigative analysis techniques to help hamper terrorist operations and prevent future successful terrorist attacks.
> 
> CAIR is an isolated front organization used to independently pursue legal actions that improve the American environment for terrorist operatives.  One such improvement is to neutralize the terrorist watchlist so that it is more difficult for criminal investigative analysis techniques to discover connections with known terrorists or their parent organizations.  Incerting the question of religion, is merely a legal subterfuge to help neutralize the very tool which CAIR is afraid.
> 
> ........View attachment 282790
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *CAIR-NY Rep on Al Jazeera to Discuss Ruling That No-Fly List is Unconstitutional*
> •Jun 25, 2014
Click to expand...


I wouldn't expect anything less from someone who despises his own nation,
as much as to support the murderers of the US president.

Nothing like a Hamas spokesperson posing as the "defender of the US Constitution",
to actually prove the crucial need for such lists...


----------



## rylah

*CLOSER LOOK: Who is Rep. Ilhan Omar?*

Glenn takes a closer look at Representative Ilhan Omar, accusations made against her, and the relationship between CAIR and Hamas.


----------



## Mindful

Has Tinmore _actually _addressed Rylah's posts yet?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> *CLOSER LOOK: Who is Rep. Ilhan Omar?*
> 
> Glenn takes a closer look at Representative Ilhan Omar, accusations made against her, and the relationship between CAIR and Hamas.


Alex Jones wannabe.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Mindful said:


> Has Tinmore _actually _addressed Rylah's posts yet?



Which post?


----------



## Mindful

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Tinmore _actually _addressed Rylah's posts yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which post?
Click to expand...


Nice dodge.


----------



## Hollie

Mindful said:


> Has Tinmore _actually _addressed Rylah's posts yet?


He’s searching for a YouTube video.


----------



## Hollie

Rashida Tlaib. A freaking embarrassment. 


Tlaib: Use only blacks as Detroit’s facial recognition analysts


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *CLOSER LOOK: Who is Rep. Ilhan Omar?*
> 
> Glenn takes a closer look at Representative Ilhan Omar, accusations made against her, and the relationship between CAIR and Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Jones wannabe.
Click to expand...


So it took You half a day to come up with this "wisdom",
and still it doesn't address anything in the report.
Strange how the court didn't buy into these excuses for the fraud...

Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn., has to personally pay a fine for multiple violations of the state’s campaign finance laws.

Sure it wasn't taken out of the Muslim Brotherhood donation for her campaign.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Hollie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Tinmore _actually _addressed Rylah's posts yet?
> 
> 
> 
> He’s searching for a YouTube video.
Click to expand...


The one where Hasidic Jews denounce Israel


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar's foolish comments debunked from beginning to end


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Tinmore _actually _addressed Rylah's posts yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which post?
Click to expand...







. . .I remember you 

 were saying [in essence] what clown abbass is….


So, on the right, is a clown. …

 ---  

 on the left…...

.........


”_the elected government of the palestinan people_” -------- Terrorists. 






 No wonder nothing’s getting done.


Where’s this going then? It’s 2019.



_Whys’_ he always in pictures with bruts and despots …and terrorist leaders? 

 His best pal was khadaffy!

























How come – in years  – there’s hasn’t been any new elections ??  is it because of......"The Terrorists?"




​


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar: Increasing Muslim Power Through the Equalization of Hatreds (Judean Rose) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Misquoting Ilhan Omar.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sure. Warren Buffet, Michael Bloomberg, George Soros, Jack Ma, Mackenzie Bezos and the Walton family all have so much in common politically.

The execrable Eli Valley tweeted this in response to a skeptic that she was only speaking about billionaires:




My response: Maybe the antisemite is the person who says Jewish billionaires are vile.

I then made a poster lampooning the idea that Omar was merely speaking about billionaires:






UPDATE: One more tweet after I saw some defending Omar because she supports a Jew for President.

Saying that @Ilhan Omar cannot be an antisemite because she supports @BernieSanders is like saying that David Duke cannot be a white supremacist because he supports @IlhanMN. pic.twitter.com/HgpNzfHW1P
— Elder Of Ziyon  ҉ (@elderofziyon) November 10, 2019
And of course, David Duke likes Omar because he recognizes a fellow Jew-hater when he sees one.

(full article online)

Ilhan Omar's latest dog whistle for her fellow antisemites (updated) ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Congresswoman compares US-Mexico border to Israeli 'oppression' in Gaza


----------



## rylah

*Ilhan Omar says dumb stuff about Israel*

Watch as Ilhan Omar tells outrageous lies about Israel. 
She is either breathtakingly ignorant or a pathological liar. 

 You decide.


----------



## ForeverYoung436

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misquoting Ilhan Omar.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, those are all direct quotes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

ForeverYoung436 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misquoting Ilhan Omar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, those are all direct quotes.
Click to expand...

She said that the Jews in the US boycotted Nazi goods.

She did not say that Jews had dual loyalty.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misquoting Ilhan Omar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, those are all direct quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said that the Jews in the US boycotted Nazi goods.
> 
> She did not say that Jews had dual loyalty.
Click to expand...


Except that's exactly what she did, and you keep lying knowingly.

When referring to *"Jewish colleagues"*, among a variety of antisemitic tropes, Omar explained she understood how many of her Jewish constituents might have detachment to families abroad... and concluded with:

_"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country”_ (Source: Ilhan Omar, Busboys and Poets, 2/27/19)
This was by the way, her reference to earlier libels regarding exclusively a single ethnic minority among American citizens, who she also suggested, those "Jewish colleagues", criticized her support for those who openly call to annihilate Israel, only and merely because they're corrupt and biased against Muslims.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misquoting Ilhan Omar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, those are all direct quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said that the Jews in the US boycotted Nazi goods.
> 
> She did not say that Jews had dual loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that's exactly what she did, and you keep lying knowingly.
> 
> When referring to *"Jewish colleagues"*, among a variety of antisemitic tropes, Omar explained she understood how many of her Jewish constituents might have detachment to families abroad... and concluded with:
> 
> _"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country”_ (Source: Ilhan Omar, Busboys and Poets, 2/27/19)
> This was by the way, her reference to earlier libels regarding exclusively a single ethnic minority among American citizens, who she also suggested, those "Jewish colleagues", criticized her support for those who openly call to annihilate Israel, only and merely because they're corrupt and biased against Muslims.
Click to expand...

You are confused.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misquoting Ilhan Omar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the contrary, those are all direct quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said that the Jews in the US boycotted Nazi goods.
> 
> She did not say that Jews had dual loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that's exactly what she did, and you keep lying knowingly.
> 
> When referring to *"Jewish colleagues"*, among a variety of antisemitic tropes, Omar explained she understood how many of her Jewish constituents might have detachment to families abroad... and concluded with:
> 
> _"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country”_ (Source: Ilhan Omar, Busboys and Poets, 2/27/19)
> This was by the way, her reference to earlier libels regarding exclusively a single ethnic minority among American citizens, who she also suggested, those "Jewish colleagues", criticized her support for those who openly call to annihilate Israel, only and merely because they're corrupt and biased against Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused.
Click to expand...


Or maybe you're just a racist troll,
incapable of telling truth.


----------



## toomuchtime_

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Misquoting Ilhan Omar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, those are all direct quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She said that the Jews in the US boycotted Nazi goods.
> 
> She did not say that Jews had dual loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that's exactly what she did, and you keep lying knowingly.
> 
> When referring to *"Jewish colleagues"*, among a variety of antisemitic tropes, Omar explained she understood how many of her Jewish constituents might have detachment to families abroad... and concluded with:
> 
> _"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country”_ (Source: Ilhan Omar, Busboys and Poets, 2/27/19)
> This was by the way, her reference to earlier libels regarding exclusively a single ethnic minority among American citizens, who she also suggested, those "Jewish colleagues", criticized her support for those who openly call to annihilate Israel, only and merely because they're corrupt and biased against Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe you're just a desperate racist,
> incapable of telling truth.
Click to expand...

I think you are missing the point; it's not that Tinmore doesn't think she''s an anti semite, her anti semitism is the reason he likes her.


----------



## rylah

toomuchtime_ said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, those are all direct quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> She said that the Jews in the US boycotted Nazi goods.
> 
> She did not say that Jews had dual loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that's exactly what she did, and you keep lying knowingly.
> 
> When referring to *"Jewish colleagues"*, among a variety of antisemitic tropes, Omar explained she understood how many of her Jewish constituents might have detachment to families abroad... and concluded with:
> 
> _"I want to talk about the political influence in this country that says it is okay to push for allegiance to a foreign country”_ (Source: Ilhan Omar, Busboys and Poets, 2/27/19)
> This was by the way, her reference to earlier libels regarding exclusively a single ethnic minority among American citizens, who she also suggested, those "Jewish colleagues", criticized her support for those who openly call to annihilate Israel, only and merely because they're corrupt and biased against Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe you're just a desperate racist,
> incapable of telling truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are missing the point; it's not that Tinmore doesn't think she''s an anti semite, her anti semitism is the reason he likes her.
Click to expand...


Yes I know, Tinmore is our forums' "not anti-semite".

Kinda difficult not to pay attention, when the idiot obsessively jumps at every opportunity to lecture us about how it doesn't exist, only to post videos saying "Let's go murder Jews and die together", hoping no one knows Arabic.


----------



## rylah




----------



## Sixties Fan

Michigan’s 13th District Democratic Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib has released another “love message” to leftist Jews in Detroit, this time with a Chanukah message. “Happy early Hanukkah to all of you,” she said. “Your 2020 platform calling for every public official to commit to defunding the occupation in Falastine and fighting antisemitism and white nationalism is one that I can support very strongly. Please consider me as your partner here in the United States Congress, as well as back home in the 13th District.”

(full article online)

WATCH: US Rep. Rashida Tlaib ‘Celebrates Jewish Independence’ in Chanukah Message’, Says Israel Advocacy Movement


----------



## Hollie

Rashida “w_e deserve_” Tlaib should petition the UN for a dedicated welfare agency to address the environmental racism that plagues Detroit. 

That welfare program should also subsidize the cost of her stupid pills. 



Rashida Tlaib Blames 'Environmental Racism' For Detroit's Pollution Problem

"Environmental racism is what this is and it should be called out that way," Tlaib tweeted in response to an article detailing how Detroit's urban poor are affected by pollution.

"We deserve clean air. We deserve clean water. We deserve to live. We deserve better than doing nothing," she added


----------



## TheParser

I am not a Nostradamus, but even I know that as the American population profile changes drastically during the next 50 years,  there will be more members of the House and Senate who will be demanding that the United States of America drop its support of Israel.

Of course, the Israelis are very intelligent, so they no doubt are looking around right now for new and dependable allies. I wish them the best of luck.


----------



## toobfreak

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"




So lessee:  Trump takes out one lone terrorist, get labeled a crazed war monger.

Dim congresswoman promises to annihilate an ally nation, gets elected to throngs of cheers?


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib retweeted a claim that “Israeli settlers” had “kidnapped and executed” a Palestinian boy. In fact the boy was found by Israeli emergency services dead in a cistern on Saturday morning after going missing on Friday. Nevertheless, some Palestinian social media accounts incited against Israel, with small clashes resulting in East Jerusalem.

A Twitter account called “Real Seif Bitar” tweeted that the boy had been kidnapped and executed and showed a video of the boy’s body being found by emergency services. The tweet claimed that the boy was kidnapped by “Israeli settlers, assaulted and thrown in a water well, was found this morning frozen to death in Beit Hanina, Jerusalem after Israeli forces assaulted search teams.” Palestinian politician Hanan Ashrawi re-tweeted the allegation and added “the heart just shatters, the pain is unbearable, no words.” Congresswoman Tlaib then retweeted the Ashrawi tweet that included the allegations.

(full article online)

Rashida Tlaib retweets unverified claim Israelis killed Palestinian boy


----------



## rylah

*Rashida Tlaib's insulting Hanukkah message*

*Harb* (Arabic: *حرب*‎) "War" is a predominantly Sunni tribe[1] in the Arabian peninsula.

Harb tribal lands extend from the Red Sea coast in Tihamah (Western Part of Saudi Arabia) to the heart of Najd in the central region of Saudi Arabia, and from North the Harbi lands extend from Madinah (a holy city for Muslims) to Al Qunfudhah in the south.

The tribe's reach extends to other countries like Kuwait, Iraq, Bahrain and UAE.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## rylah

*Rashida Tlaib resurrects a 700 year old blood libel*

Rashida Tlaib shared an antisemitic trope almost identical to a medieval blood libel
that led to the massacre of Jews.


----------



## Hollie

You go girl. Spread the hate that your “religion” is so adept at doing. 
*
https://menrec.com/bernie-sanders-surrogate-linda-sarsour-muslims-mustnt-make-the-mistake-of-humanizing-israelis/

Sarsour: Muslims Mustn’t Make the Mistake of Humanizing Israelis*



RUSTY WEISS — FEBRUARY 11, 2020


----------



## rylah

*Ilhan Omar says dumb stuff about Israel*

Watch as Ilhan Omar tells outrageous lies about Israel. 

She is either breathtakingly ignorant or a pathological liar. 

You decide.


----------



## Mindful

rylah said:


> *Ilhan Omar says dumb stuff about Israel*
> 
> Watch as Ilhan Omar tells outrageous lies about Israel.
> 
> She is either breathtakingly ignorant or a pathological liar.
> 
> You decide.



Those three. Omar, Tlaib, AOC.

The three witches from Macbeth.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar calls her critics bigots.  It could be because she doesn't want people to read a new book about her. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Ilhan Omar calls her critics bigots.  It could be because she doesn't want people to read a new book about her. ~ Elder Of Ziyon - Israel News


Sour grapes.


*Ilhan Omar Touts Bernie Sanders' 'Radical Love' at New Hampshire Rally*

**


----------



## Hollie




----------



## rylah

The 'Squad' are complete hypocrites

Want to ban fossil fuels… take hundreds of flights
Claim the rich avoid taxes… don't pay their tax
Protest the 1%… are stinking rich

 Share if you’re tired of AOC, Ilhan and Rashida's hypocrisy!


----------



## Hollie

I've learned not to be surprised or even creeped out by the results of leftist identity politics / islamic ideologues. 
*

Rep. Rashida Tlaib: If You’re Pro-Life, Stop Trying to Have Sex with Me 

*


----------



## Likkmee

Hollie said:


> I've learned not to be surprised or even creeped out by the results of leftist identity politics / islamic ideologues.
> *
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib: If You’re Pro-Life, Stop Trying to Have Sex with Me [VIDEO]*


I was going to suggest another method; pregnancy proof. HOWEVER. I got frightened


----------



## Hollie

What a shame she doesn't have a real job. 
*

Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map* 

Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map




Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM

Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.

Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign

https://paid.outbrain.com/network/r...RQrVGi8zXOgMEedaiWIJ_gf3m9IF1w&c=e40f0c58&v=3
https://paid.outbrain.com/network/r...EXEDioNClfhaT1FuWbidpOb0vxTszQ&c=a41be4ce&v=3


----------



## TheParser

It would be more productive if some people  would stop their campaign to eliminate Israel and spend more time improving the economic conditions in those Middle Eastern  countries and even developing some degree of democracy.


----------



## member

Hollie said:


> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.




At least she's lucky enough (which she's to ignorant to realize) that she doesn't have to go to work (on american soil 'ALONE') looking like this:


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign


That shirt is geographically correct.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
Click to expand...


You are inherently incorrect.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Israel exists and has international borders . Israel is a member of the U.N. . 
Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
Click to expand...


Not according to the “ International Law “ you always refer to


----------



## toastman

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the “ International Law “ you always refer to
Click to expand...

He only quotes international law when it helps his arguments


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Israel exists and has international borders . Israel is a member of the U.N. .
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry
Click to expand...

Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Israel exists and has international borders . Israel is a member of the U.N. .
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...


Actually, I posted links. You posted, well..nothing but lies and insults...


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Israel exists and has international borders . Israel is a member of the U.N. .
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I posted links. You posted, well..nothing but lies and insults...
Click to expand...

Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry​
No links.


----------



## Shusha

toastman said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the “ International Law “ you always refer to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He only quotes international law when it helps his arguments
Click to expand...



Nothing helps his arguments.


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Israel exists and has international borders . Israel is a member of the U.N. .
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I posted links. You posted, well..nothing but lies and insults...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry​
> No links.
Click to expand...


You need links to show that Palestine does not have borders?? But YOU'RE the one who claimed they do, yet provided nothing to back up those claims....


----------



## toastman

Shusha said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the “ International Law “ you always refer to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He only quotes international law when it helps his arguments
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing helps his arguments.
Click to expand...



100% true.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Israel exists and has international borders . Israel is a member of the U.N. .
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I posted links. You posted, well..nothing but lies and insults...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry​
> No links.
Click to expand...

You want a link to “prove it isn’t”? That’s so silly. 

There are no borders to a “country of Pal’istan”. That’s because there is no such country. You have consistently tried to promote the fraud that your imaginary “country” was created by the Treaty of Lausanne” and every time you shuffled off when the facts supported no such claim.


----------



## toastman

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Israel exists and has international borders . Israel is a member of the U.N. .
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I posted links. You posted, well..nothing but lies and insults...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry​
> No links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want a link to “prove it isn’t”? That’s so silly.
> 
> There are no borders to a “country of Pal’istan”. That’s because there is no such country. You have consistently tried to promote the fraud that your imaginary “country” was created by the Treaty of Lausanne” and every time you shuffled off when the facts supported no such claim.
Click to expand...



I invented a new term. It's called TT: Typical Tinmore


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame she doesn't have a real job.
> *
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map*
> 
> Tlaib Pictured in T-Shirt That Erases Israel Off the Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: Twitter user thealexvanness
> Adam Kredo - MARCH 9, 2020 8:15 PM
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) was recently pictured sporting a t-shirt that portrays the modern state of Israel as belonging entirely to Palestine.
> 
> Tlaib, one of Congress's leading critics of Israel, was pictured in the t-shirt while promoting a recently published book by Linda Sarsour, another outspoken critic of the Jewish state who serves as a surrogate for the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign
> 
> 
> 
> That shirt is geographically correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Israel exists and has international borders . Israel is a member of the U.N. .
> Palestine does NOT have any borders and is not a contry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unsubstantiated Israeli talking points.
Click to expand...

 
Like yours; Having a “ Senior moment” May 14, 1948


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.



1) Where in ANYWHERE in your links does it say: Palestine's international recognized borders are so and so"

2) Got a link that shows Palestine was divided into three areas of occupation???


----------



## toastman

P F Tinmore said:


> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.




BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....
Click to expand...

Balderdash!

Link?


----------



## P F Tinmore

toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Where in ANYWHERE in your links does it say: Palestine's international recognized borders are so and so"
> 
> 2) Got a link that shows Palestine was divided into three areas of occupation???
Click to expand...

I posted the links to the armistice agreements. Show me one word of difference between the occupation by Jordan, the occupation by Egypt, and the occupation by Israel. All three were inside Palestine's international borders and were not defined by any borders.

Link?

On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the *Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement 









						1949 Armistice Agreements - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## toastman

BTW Tinmore


P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Where in ANYWHERE in your links does it say: Palestine's international recognized borders are so and so"
> 
> 2) Got a link that shows Palestine was divided into three areas of occupation???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I posted the links to the armistice agreements. Show me one word of difference between the occupation by Jordan, the occupation by Egypt, and the occupation by Israel. All three were inside Palestine's international borders and were not defined by any borders.
> 
> Link?
> 
> On 15 July when the Israeli Army expelled the population of Wadi Fukin after the village had been transferred to the *Israeli-occupied area *under the terms of the Armistice Agreement​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1949 Armistice Agreements - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
Click to expand...

I asked you for a link, and your response is to ask me for one? That’s pathetic , even for you !!


----------



## toastman

BTW Tinmore , you have yet to post ANYTHING even remotely close to prove that Palestine had or has international borders. Know why you can’t find them? because they don’t exist!!


----------



## Hollie

Reading through the article it’s clear that Rashida Tlaib is just clueless. 


*Rashida Tlaib Wants US Treasury To Fund Coronavirus Recovery With Universal Basic Income For All, Including Illegals*









						Rashida Tlaib Wants US Treasury To Fund Coronavirus Recovery With Universal Basic Income For All, Including Illegals
					

Rashida Tlaib proposed a plan that would have the U.S. treasury essentially provide a universal basic income (UBI) for every person in American until the coronavirus crisis ends.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## RoccoR

RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
⁜→  Hollie, et al,

This is a political trick.  To be honest, I've seen many politicians use this same sort of trickery.



Hollie said:


> Reading through the article it’s clear that Rashida Tlaib is just clueless.
> *Rashida Tlaib Wants US Treasury To Fund Coronavirus Recovery With Universal Basic Income For All, Including Illegals*


*(COMMENT)*

The Member of Congress does not really care if her idea floats or not.    It is all about the caring and sympathetic political face that she shows to her constituents.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Hollie

RoccoR said:


> RE: Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  Hollie, et al,
> 
> This is a political trick.  To be honest, I've seen many politicians use this same sort of trickery.
> 
> 
> 
> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through the article it’s clear that Rashida Tlaib is just clueless.
> *Rashida Tlaib Wants US Treasury To Fund Coronavirus Recovery With Universal Basic Income For All, Including Illegals*
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The Member of Congress does not really care if her idea floats or not.    It is all about the caring and sympathetic political face that she shows to her constituents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

I generally agree. Although I think it runs deeper.  My opinion is that Rashida Tlaib was pandering to an audience she hoped would notice. I also have a suspicion that she would prefer to see the US weak and hobbled by massive debt thus calming her emotional requirement that Trump, the Senate and the US in general is evil and corrupt.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   *Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel*
⁜→  P F Tinmore, toastman, et al,                                                                                   

Yes, this is another Arab Palestinian sleight of hand.



toastman said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

When the Armistice says:  "shall follow the boundary line" - it is using the boundary line as a surveyor's geographic reference and not a political statement.

While the 1948 War of Independence is still an open question between Israel and Syria, as far as it is practically concerned, the standing agreement between Israel and Lebanon is:

A/54/914 • S/2000/564 • 12 June 2000
*Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon* *to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General*
​*II.    Report of the Secretary-General of 22 May 2000 (S/2000/460)*​Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain ...”, that “this line was reaffirmed in the Israeli-Lebanese General Armistice Agreement signed on 23 March 1949” and that “subsequently there were several modifications mutually agreed by Israel and Lebanon.”​
The Letter of Agreement also treats the Armistice Lines as both a historical reference in time and demarcation that has been modified several times and is no longer the legal or agreed upon internationally recognized boundary of Lebanon.

Half-Truths are as bad as false and misleading information that is deliberately intended to deceive the discussion participants.
 



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## member

RoccoR said:


> RE:   *Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, toastman, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is another Arab Palestinian sleight of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Armistice says:  "shall follow the boundary line" - it is using the boundary line as a surveyor's geographic reference and not a political statement.
> 
> While the 1948 War of Independence is still an open question between Israel and Syria, as far as it is practically concerned, the standing agreement between Israel and Lebanon is:
> 
> A/54/914 • S/2000/564 • 12 June 2000
> *Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon* *to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General*​​*II.    Report of the Secretary-General of 22 May 2000 (S/2000/460)*​Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain ...”, that “this line was reaffirmed in the Israeli-Lebanese General Armistice Agreement signed on 23 March 1949” and that “subsequently there were several modifications mutually agreed by Israel and Lebanon.”​
> The Letter of Agreement also treats the Armistice Lines as both a historical reference in time and demarcation that has been modified several times and is no longer the legal or agreed upon internationally recognized boundary of Lebanon.
> 
> Half-Truths are as bad as false and misleading information that is deliberately intended to deceive the discussion participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...


















This new format….(which wasn't like this the other day) i’m all 

 …discombobulated….







I could imagine how they feel then…


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   *Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, toastman, et al,
> 
> Yes, this is another Arab Palestinian sleight of hand.
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> When the Armistice says:  "shall follow the boundary line" - it is using the boundary line as a surveyor's geographic reference and not a political statement.
> 
> While the 1948 War of Independence is still an open question between Israel and Syria, as far as it is practically concerned, the standing agreement between Israel and Lebanon is:
> 
> A/54/914 • S/2000/564 • 12 June 2000
> *Letter dated 12 June 2000 from the Permanent Representative of Lebanon* *to the United Nations addressed to the Secretary-General*​​*II.    Report of the Secretary-General of 22 May 2000 (S/2000/460)*​Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain ...”, that “this line was reaffirmed in the Israeli-Lebanese General Armistice Agreement signed on 23 March 1949” and that “subsequently there were several modifications mutually agreed by Israel and Lebanon.”​
> The Letter of Agreement also treats the Armistice Lines as both a historical reference in time and demarcation that has been modified several times and is no longer the legal or agreed upon internationally recognized boundary of Lebanon.
> 
> Half-Truths are as bad as false and misleading information that is deliberately intended to deceive the discussion participants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain


Indeed, and that agreement said the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:   *Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel*
⁜→  P F Tinmore, toastman, et al,                                                                                   

I still think you missed it.

*BLUF:*  In no way do these documents establish a self-governing institution necessary to form a nation.  It is an agreement between two Allied Powers.



P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and that agreement said the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine.
Click to expand...

*(COMMENT)*

The 1923 Agreement was between *BRITISH *and *FRENCH* Governments; and, NOT involving any Arab Authority or Representative.  Essentially it modified the demarcation Line between Zone "A" and Zone "B" of the *Sykes-Picot Agreement* of 1916. The 1923 Agreement was better known as the *Paulet–Newcombe Agreement (1923)* which defined the common boundaries of the various Mandates involving the British and French.  

Don't mince the wording.  Today, all of these various agreements, a century later, have been superseded by something else.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:   *Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, toastman, et al,
> 
> I still think you missed it.
> 
> *BLUF:*  In no way do these documents establish a self-governing institution necessary to form a nation.  It is an agreement between two Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and that agreement said the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The 1923 Agreement was between *BRITISH *and *FRENCH* Governments; and, NOT involving any Arab Authority or Representative.  Essentially it modified the demarcation Line between Zone "A" and Zone "B" of the *Sykes-Picot Agreement* of 1916. The 1923 Agreement was better known as the *Paulet–Newcombe Agreement (1923)* which defined the common boundaries of the various Mandates involving the British and French.
> 
> Don't mince the wording.  Today, all of these various agreements, a century later, have been superseded by something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...




RoccoR said:


> Don't mince the wording. Today, all of these various agreements, a century later, have been superseded by something else.


You can supersede international borders?

Link?


----------



## Shusha

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   *Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, toastman, et al,
> 
> I still think you missed it.
> 
> *BLUF:*  In no way do these documents establish a self-governing institution necessary to form a nation.  It is an agreement between two Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and that agreement said the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The 1923 Agreement was between *BRITISH *and *FRENCH* Governments; and, NOT involving any Arab Authority or Representative.  Essentially it modified the demarcation Line between Zone "A" and Zone "B" of the *Sykes-Picot Agreement* of 1916. The 1923 Agreement was better known as the *Paulet–Newcombe Agreement (1923)* which defined the common boundaries of the various Mandates involving the British and French.
> 
> Don't mince the wording.  Today, all of these various agreements, a century later, have been superseded by something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mince the wording. Today, all of these various agreements, a century later, have been superseded by something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can supersede international borders?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Here's a list of 138 international borders which have changed since WWI.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balderdash!
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...







How many Palestinians signed that agreement? 
How many Israelis?


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balderdash!
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 315257
> 
> How many Palestinians signed that agreement?
> How many Israelis?
Click to expand...

Palestine was not at war.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balderdash!
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 315257
> 
> How many Palestinians signed that agreement?
> How many Israelis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was not at war.
Click to expand...


So who signed the agreement? Got a list?


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Article V*
> 1. The Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the *international boundary* between the Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Lebanese-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, March 23, 1949
> ------------------------------
> *Article V*
> Where the existing truce lines run along the *international boundary *between Syria and Palestine, the Armistice Demarcation Line shall follow the boundary line.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Israeli-Syrian General Armistice Agreement, July 20, 1949
> ----------------------------
> the Armistice Demarcation Line set forth in Article VI of this Agreement except as provided in Article III of this Agreement; and elsewhere shall not violate the international frontier
> 
> 2. The area thus demilitarized shall be as follows: From a point on the Egypt-Palestine frontier
> 
> 4. The road Taba-Qouseima-Auja shall not be employed by any military forces whatsoever for the purpose of entering Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Egyptian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, February 24, 1949
> ----------------------------------
> 4. The establishment of an armistice between the armed forces of the two Parties is accepted as an indispensable step toward the liquidation of armed conflict and the restoration of peace in Palestine.
> 
> 5. This Agreement is signed in quintuplicate, of which one copy shall be retained by each Party, two copies communicated to the Secretary-General of the United Nations for transmission to the Security Council and to the United Nations Conciliation Commission on Palestine, and one copy to the United Nations Acting Mediator on Palestine.
> 
> The Avalon Project : Jordanian-Israeli General Armistice Agreement, April 3, 1949
> --------------------------------
> In 1949 Palestine's international borders were still there. Palestine was still there even though it was divided into three areas of occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Boundary and international border do not mean the same thing. Get your facts straight....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Balderdash!
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 315257
> 
> How many Palestinians signed that agreement?
> How many Israelis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Palestine was not at war.
Click to expand...

You proceed under the false premise that the loosely defined territory called Palestine was something more than a loosely defined territory.


----------



## Hollie

I sure wish she would leave matters of government and economics to those who understand those matters.











						Tlaib wants to hand out debit cards during coronavirus, mint trillion-dollar coins to cover cost
					

Tlaib's proposal would give $2,000 initially and then $1,000 per month to every person in the United States until the coronavirus threat passes.




					www.foxnews.com
				




The plan, outlined on Tlaib's website, would send a debit card with $2,000 pre-loaded on it to every person in the U.S. and reload it with $1,000 every month "until one year after the end of the Coronavirus crisis."


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel        
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

Oh, for heaven's sake.  War is a generalized term.

"*International humanitarian law distinguishes two types of armed conflicts*, namely: ​​◈  International armed conflicts (IAC), opposing two or more States,  ​​◈  Non-international armed conflicts (NIAC), between governmental forces and non-governmental armed groups,  or between such groups only.  IHL treaty law also establishes a distinction between: ​​✦  NIAC in Common Article 3 of the Geneva Conventions of 1949 (GCIV)  ​​✦  NIAC in Article 1 of Additional Protocol II."​


P F Tinmore said:


> Palestine was not at war.


*(COMMENT)*

The term "war" can generalize and encompass all these meanings _(making no distinction from one of the others)_ in a non-legal environment.  

Even a blind man with a seeing-eye dog _(service dog)_ can tell you that there is a conflict between:

◈  Factions of different Arab Palestinian Political Groups -​​◈  Various factions of Arab Palestinian Groups and the Israelis -​
So, *IF* you are going to make such a trivial complaint about the use of the adjective "war" to describe the status and environment of the concerned territory, *THEN* what is the correct terminology that should be used?

And I will not hold you down to which factions fall in what category:  Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh, for heaven's sake.  War is a generalized term.
> 
> "*International humanitarian law distinguishes two types of armed conflicts*, namely: ​​◈  International armed conflicts (IAC), opposing two or more States,  ​​◈  Non-international armed conflicts (NIAC), between governmental forces and non-governmental armed groups,  or between such groups only.  IHL treaty law also establishes a distinction between: ​​✦  NIAC in Common Article 3 of the Geneva Conventions of 1949 (GCIV)  ​​✦  NIAC in Article 1 of Additional Protocol II."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not at war.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The term "war" can generalize and encompass all these meanings _(making no distinction from one of the others)_ in a non-legal environment.
> 
> Even a blind man with a seeing-eye dog _(service dog)_ can tell you that there is a conflict between:
> 
> ◈  Factions of different Arab Palestinian Political Groups -​​◈  Various factions of Arab Palestinian Groups and the Israelis -​
> So, *IF* you are going to make such a trivial complaint about the use of the adjective "war" to describe the status and environment of the concerned territory, *THEN* what is the correct terminology that should be used?
> 
> And I will not hold you down to which factions fall in what category:  Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

What kind of "war" is it when a foreign supported settler colonial project attacks unarmed civilians?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> Oh, for heaven's sake.  War is a generalized term.
> 
> "*International humanitarian law distinguishes two types of armed conflicts*, namely: ​​◈  International armed conflicts (IAC), opposing two or more States,  ​​◈  Non-international armed conflicts (NIAC), between governmental forces and non-governmental armed groups,  or between such groups only.  IHL treaty law also establishes a distinction between: ​​✦  NIAC in Common Article 3 of the Geneva Conventions of 1949 (GCIV)  ​​✦  NIAC in Article 1 of Additional Protocol II."​
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Palestine was not at war.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The term "war" can generalize and encompass all these meanings _(making no distinction from one of the others)_ in a non-legal environment.
> 
> Even a blind man with a seeing-eye dog _(service dog)_ can tell you that there is a conflict between:
> 
> ◈  Factions of different Arab Palestinian Political Groups -​​◈  Various factions of Arab Palestinian Groups and the Israelis -​
> So, *IF* you are going to make such a trivial complaint about the use of the adjective "war" to describe the status and environment of the concerned territory, *THEN* what is the correct terminology that should be used?
> 
> And I will not hold you down to which factions fall in what category:  Jihadist, Fedayeen Activist, Hostile Insurgents, Radicalized Islamic Followers, and Asymmetric Fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of "war" is it when a foreign supported settler colonial project attacks unarmed civilians?
Click to expand...


The Muslim kind.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel      
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

You are answering a question with a question as a bait mechanism.



P F Tinmore said:


> What kind of "war" is it when a foreign supported settler colonial project attacks unarmed civilians?


*(COMMENT)*

Is this question in the context of Forum parameters?

I am not aware of any Colonial Power making a colonial settlement in the Middle East since the establishment of Mandates.  

The Special Committee on Decolonization (C-24) monitors the implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples A/RES/15/1514 (XV).  Today, there are no more than 17 Non-Self-Governing Territories remaining in the world.     You will notice,  NONE of them are in the MENA Region _(none at all)_.  So I have to ask, withing the context of the forum on "Israel and Palestine," foreign supported settler-colonial project attacks, unarmed civilians?

Now, I will grant you that there are a number of factions operating within the MENA Region which are considered to be providing direct support for Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence related to the Israeli-Arab Palestinian conflict.  By and large, these are _low-intensity conflicts (LIC)__ (military terminology - not international political terminology)_ with the occasional short-term expeditionary campaigns to neutralize hostile factions.  So,* IF* you are referring to the long-standing LIC between Israel and the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) *THEN* you are really talking about an Insurgency created by quasi-Government of the Palestinian Authority; "criminal acts" directed against the US or Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public of Israel; with the supplemental benefit of _(key personalities)_ skimming funds from donor nation contributions for personal financial gain.

The Intent of the conflict has a lot to do with the name or description it is given.  But to be sure, the leaders of the HoAP are without loyalty to the people, without integrity in their agenda, morally corrupt, and dishonest in their intention.   And that makes it rather difficult to pin a simplified name to the Arab Palestinian.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> You are answering a question with a question as a bait mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of "war" is it when a foreign supported settler colonial project attacks unarmed civilians?
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> Is this question in the context of Forum parameters?
> 
> I am not aware of any Colonial Power making a colonial settlement in the Middle East since the establishment of Mandates.
> 
> The Special Committee on Decolonization (C-24) monitors the implementation of the Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples A/RES/15/1514 (XV).  Today, there are no more than 17 Non-Self-Governing Territories remaining in the world.     You will notice,  NONE of them are in the MENA Region _(none at all)_.  So I have to ask, withing the context of the forum on "Israel and Palestine," foreign supported settler-colonial project attacks, unarmed civilians?
> 
> Now, I will grant you that there are a number of factions operating within the MENA Region which are considered to be providing direct support for Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence related to the Israeli-Arab Palestinian conflict.  By and large, these are _low-intensity conflicts (LIC)__ (military terminology - not international political terminology)_ with the occasional short-term expeditionary campaigns to neutralize hostile factions.  So,* IF* you are referring to the long-standing LIC between Israel and the Hostile Arab Palestinians (HoAP) *THEN* you are really talking about an Insurgency created by quasi-Government of the Palestinian Authority; "criminal acts" directed against the US or Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public of Israel; with the supplemental benefit of _(key personalities)_ skimming funds from donor nation contributions for personal financial gain.
> 
> The Intent of the conflict has a lot to do with the name or description it is given.  But to be sure, the leaders of the HoAP are without loyalty to the people, without integrity in their agenda, morally corrupt, and dishonest in their intention.   And that makes it rather difficult to pin a simplified name to the Arab Palestinian.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Are you implying that the UN is 100% correct and free from political considerations?

18.    _Strongly condemns_ those Governments that do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people; 









						Right of peoples to self-determination - GA resolution - Question of Palestine
					

37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights The General Assembly, Recalling its resolutions 2649 (XXV) of 30...



					www.un.org
				



Hmmmm, Just like I said. And the UN is saying it.


----------



## member

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:   *Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel*
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, toastman, et al,
> 
> I still think you missed it.
> 
> *BLUF:*  In no way do these documents establish a self-governing institution necessary to form a nation.  It is an agreement between two Allied Powers.
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paragraph 13 of the report states that “the international boundary between Israel and Lebanon was established pursuant to the 1923 Agreement between France and Great Britain
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, and that agreement said the international boundary between Lebanon and Palestine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> The 1923 Agreement was between *BRITISH *and *FRENCH* Governments; and, NOT involving any Arab Authority or Representative.  Essentially it modified the demarcation Line between Zone "A" and Zone "B" of the *Sykes-Picot Agreement* of 1916. The 1923 Agreement was better known as the *Paulet–Newcombe Agreement (1923)* which defined the common boundaries of the various Mandates involving the British and French.
> 
> Don't mince the wording.  Today, all of these various agreements, a century later, have been superseded by something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mince the wording. Today, all of these various agreements, a century later, have been superseded by something else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can supersede international borders?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...





*"You can supersede international borders?"*






 Wish the world can “supercede” terrorists ! “ain’t” nuffin GOOD will come out of living near, or dealing with scum terrorists.



What a joke. 




 Ham*ass*……..

 the Palestinian peoples’ government. 

 Rotted, 2-bit terrorists.


----------



## RoccoR

RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel 
⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,

*BLUF:*  Law and Intentions evolve over time.  And   The "Right to Self-Determination" and the "Independence to Colonial Countries" are NOT quite the same things; although they have intermixed concepts.

◈  A/RES/15/1514​14 December 1960  Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples​​◈  A/RES/37/43​3 December 1982   Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination​​◈  A/RES/49/148 ​7 February 1995     Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination​
No country, except Syria, in the Middle East Region is under "colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation."  The issues of Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, - as well as - other issues of common interest are still subject to the outcome of the permanent status negotiations (as agreed to by the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated).



P F Tinmore said:


> Are you implying that the UN is 100% correct and free from political considerations?
> 
> 18.    _Strongly condemns_ those Governments that do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of peoples to self-determination - GA resolution - Question of Palestine
> 
> 
> 37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights The General Assembly, Recalling its resolutions 2649 (XXV) of 30...
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Just like I said. And the UN is saying it.


*(COMMENT)*

I am implying nothing*!  *Most nations agree that the Arab Palestinians the right to self-determination and independence.

I am categorically saying that:
 
Every culture has those very same rights.  That entire sentence is nothing but fluff: _(recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people)_.  It is like saying that everyone has the right to air and the right to breathe.  It states the somewhat obvious.  Remember that when they say that it is a "universal right" _it does not exclude the Israelis_. The sentence ⁜→ "the Israelis have the right to self-determination and independence from Arab Palestinian foreign domination and alien subjugation" ⁜→ is just as sound and valid. 

The conflict is still an Extention of the Arab Palestinians "demand" to extend their control over the Jewish People and to impose their foreign domination and alien subjugation of the Jewish People.  The Arab Palestinian have, since before May 1948, attempted to use force against the territorial integrity or political independence established through Jewish Self-Determination.  To this day, they still threaten Israeli Sovereignty and Self-Determination to maintain their freedom from Arab Palestinian foreign domination and alien subjugation.

*IF* there are "freedom fighters" connected with this conflict, *THEN* it must be the Israelis. It is the Israelis that are trying to keep the Hostile Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip at bay.

You don't have to interpret what I am saying, or strain for an implication.  I say it unequivocally _(plain text)_.

I hope that no one else is confused.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## P F Tinmore

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Law and Intentions evolve over time.  And   The "Right to Self-Determination" and the "Independence to Colonial Countries" are NOT quite the same things; although they have intermixed concepts.
> 
> ◈  A/RES/15/1514​14 December 1960  Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples​​◈  A/RES/37/43​3 December 1982   Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination​​◈  A/RES/49/148 ​7 February 1995     Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination​
> No country, except Syria, in the Middle East Region is under "colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation."  The issues of Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, - as well as - other issues of common interest are still subject to the outcome of the permanent status negotiations (as agreed to by the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that the UN is 100% correct and free from political considerations?
> 
> 18.    _Strongly condemns_ those Governments that do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of peoples to self-determination - GA resolution - Question of Palestine
> 
> 
> 37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights The General Assembly, Recalling its resolutions 2649 (XXV) of 30...
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Just like I said. And the UN is saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am implying nothing*!  *Most nations agree that the Arab Palestinians the right to self-determination and independence.
> 
> I am categorically saying that:
> 
> Every culture has those very same rights.  That entire sentence is nothing but fluff: _(recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people)_.  It is like saying that everyone has the right to air and the right to breathe.  It states the somewhat obvious.  Remember that when they say that it is a "universal right" _it does not exclude the Israelis_. The sentence ⁜→ "the Israelis have the right to self-determination and independence from Arab Palestinian foreign domination and alien subjugation" ⁜→ is just as sound and valid.
> 
> The conflict is still an Extention of the Arab Palestinians "demand" to extend their control over the Jewish People and to impose their foreign domination and alien subjugation of the Jewish People.  The Arab Palestinian have, since before May 1948, attempted to use force against the territorial integrity or political independence established through Jewish Self-Determination.  To this day, they still threaten Israeli Sovereignty and Self-Determination to maintain their freedom from Arab Palestinian foreign domination and alien subjugation.
> 
> *IF* there are "freedom fighters" connected with this conflict, *THEN* it must be the Israelis. It is the Israelis that are trying to keep the Hostile Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip at bay.
> 
> You don't have to interpret what I am saying, or strain for an implication.  I say it unequivocally _(plain text)_.
> 
> I hope that no one else is confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
Click to expand...

Where do you get this crap. 

Seriously.

Your own links counter what you say.


----------



## DOTR

Unless he is Sunni Man no Muslim should be allowed to hold office in the US.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Law and Intentions evolve over time.  And   The "Right to Self-Determination" and the "Independence to Colonial Countries" are NOT quite the same things; although they have intermixed concepts.
> 
> ◈  A/RES/15/1514​14 December 1960  Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples​​◈  A/RES/37/43​3 December 1982   Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination​​◈  A/RES/49/148 ​7 February 1995     Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination​
> No country, except Syria, in the Middle East Region is under "colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation."  The issues of Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, - as well as - other issues of common interest are still subject to the outcome of the permanent status negotiations (as agreed to by the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that the UN is 100% correct and free from political considerations?
> 
> 18.    _Strongly condemns_ those Governments that do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of peoples to self-determination - GA resolution - Question of Palestine
> 
> 
> 37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights The General Assembly, Recalling its resolutions 2649 (XXV) of 30...
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Just like I said. And the UN is saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am implying nothing*!  *Most nations agree that the Arab Palestinians the right to self-determination and independence.
> 
> I am categorically saying that:
> 
> Every culture has those very same rights.  That entire sentence is nothing but fluff: _(recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people)_.  It is like saying that everyone has the right to air and the right to breathe.  It states the somewhat obvious.  Remember that when they say that it is a "universal right" _it does not exclude the Israelis_. The sentence ⁜→ "the Israelis have the right to self-determination and independence from Arab Palestinian foreign domination and alien subjugation" ⁜→ is just as sound and valid.
> 
> The conflict is still an Extention of the Arab Palestinians "demand" to extend their control over the Jewish People and to impose their foreign domination and alien subjugation of the Jewish People.  The Arab Palestinian have, since before May 1948, attempted to use force against the territorial integrity or political independence established through Jewish Self-Determination.  To this day, they still threaten Israeli Sovereignty and Self-Determination to maintain their freedom from Arab Palestinian foreign domination and alien subjugation.
> 
> *IF* there are "freedom fighters" connected with this conflict, *THEN* it must be the Israelis. It is the Israelis that are trying to keep the Hostile Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip at bay.
> 
> You don't have to interpret what I am saying, or strain for an implication.  I say it unequivocally _(plain text)_.
> 
> I hope that no one else is confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get this crap.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Your own links counter what you say.
Click to expand...

I’m not at all surprised you understood none of it.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> 
> RE:  Newly Elected Muslim Congresswomen Favor Eliminating Israel
> ⁜→  P F Tinmore, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  Law and Intentions evolve over time.  And   The "Right to Self-Determination" and the "Independence to Colonial Countries" are NOT quite the same things; although they have intermixed concepts.
> 
> ◈  A/RES/15/1514​14 December 1960  Declaration on the Granting of Independence to Colonial Countries and Peoples​​◈  A/RES/37/43​3 December 1982   Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination​​◈  A/RES/49/148 ​7 February 1995     Universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination​
> No country, except Syria, in the Middle East Region is under "colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation."  The issues of Jerusalem, refugees, settlements, security arrangements, borders, relations and cooperation with other neighbors, - as well as - other issues of common interest are still subject to the outcome of the permanent status negotiations (as agreed to by the sole legitimate representative of the Palestinian people in any Palestinian territory that is liberated).
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying that the UN is 100% correct and free from political considerations?
> 
> 18.    _Strongly condemns_ those Governments that do not recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people;​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right of peoples to self-determination - GA resolution - Question of Palestine
> 
> 
> 37/43. Importance of the universal realization of the right of peoples to self-determination and of the speedy granting of independence to colonial countries and peoples for the effective guarantee and observance of human rights The General Assembly, Recalling its resolutions 2649 (XXV) of 30...
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm, Just like I said. And the UN is saying it.
> 
> 
> 
> *(COMMENT)*
> 
> I am implying nothing*!  *Most nations agree that the Arab Palestinians the right to self-determination and independence.
> 
> I am categorically saying that:
> 
> Every culture has those very same rights.  That entire sentence is nothing but fluff: _(recognize the right to self-determination and independence of all peoples still under colonial and foreign domination and alien subjugation, notably the peoples of Africa and the Palestinian people)_.  It is like saying that everyone has the right to air and the right to breathe.  It states the somewhat obvious.  Remember that when they say that it is a "universal right" _it does not exclude the Israelis_. The sentence ⁜→ "the Israelis have the right to self-determination and independence from Arab Palestinian foreign domination and alien subjugation" ⁜→ is just as sound and valid.
> 
> The conflict is still an Extention of the Arab Palestinians "demand" to extend their control over the Jewish People and to impose their foreign domination and alien subjugation of the Jewish People.  The Arab Palestinian have, since before May 1948, attempted to use force against the territorial integrity or political independence established through Jewish Self-Determination.  To this day, they still threaten Israeli Sovereignty and Self-Determination to maintain their freedom from Arab Palestinian foreign domination and alien subjugation.
> 
> *IF* there are "freedom fighters" connected with this conflict, *THEN* it must be the Israelis. It is the Israelis that are trying to keep the Hostile Arab Palestinians of the West Bank, Jerusalem, and the Gaza Strip at bay.
> 
> You don't have to interpret what I am saying, or strain for an implication.  I say it unequivocally _(plain text)_.
> 
> I hope that no one else is confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Respectfully,
> R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you get this crap.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Your own links counter what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m not at all surprised you understood none of it.
Click to expand...

What's not to understand?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib Uses Coronavirus to Lobby for UNRWA
					

US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib. Photo: Reuters / Rebecca Cook. JNS.org – COVID-19 has brought about immense changes. For many, it …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sixties Fan said:


> Rashida Tlaib Uses Coronavirus to Lobby for UNRWA
> 
> 
> US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib. Photo: Reuters / Rebecca Cook. JNS.org – COVID-19 has brought about immense changes. For many, it …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



*On May 2, 2020, the Post published “The Trump administration must release all approved funds to help Palestinians fight the coronavirus,” by Reps. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Alan Lowenthal (D-CA). *

They should spend all their terror tunnel and rocket money on coronavirus.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rashida Tlaib Blasted for Pushing Fake 'Ethnic Cleansing' Libel | United with Israel
					

The radical Michigan congresswoman repeated the false claim that Israel 'ethnically cleansed' the Palestinians when in reality their population is larger than it's ever been.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

While Claiming to be 'Palestinian', Rashida Tlaib now says she's "African American"
					

Not to be outdone, Rashida Tlaib (D-MICH), born in Detroit to Israeli Arab parents, told documentarian Michael Moore that she was African.




					www.breakingisraelnews.com


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Squad has been muzzled.


----------



## Picaro

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Other than Israel is already the best Arab country in the world, *and You want to turn it into another of those shithols You ran from to the US?
> 
> 
> 
> Israel is an apartheid terrorist state ruled by criminal psychopaths.  ..
Click to expand...


Since they fit right in with the rest of the neighborhood mentality according to your definition, you have no real problem with them existing, then, in real life.


----------



## Picaro

Sixties Fan said:


> While Claiming to be 'Palestinian', Rashida Tlaib now says she's "African American"
> 
> 
> Not to be outdone, Rashida Tlaib (D-MICH), born in Detroit to Israeli Arab parents, told documentarian Michael Moore that she was African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breakingisraelnews.com



So, how is Detroit as a place to live these days? lol looks like it's probably worse than 10 years ago fi they're electing that ...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sixties Fan said:


> While Claiming to be 'Palestinian', Rashida Tlaib now says she's "African American"
> 
> 
> Not to be outdone, Rashida Tlaib (D-MICH), born in Detroit to Israeli Arab parents, told documentarian Michael Moore that she was African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breakingisraelnews.com



The democrats are simply insane. No two ways about it. They live in a fantasy of make believe.


----------



## Quasar44

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"



Why are they not tossed out of 5th World Congress


----------



## Kondor3

CrusaderFrank said:


> ...The Squad has been muzzled.


By their own Party leaders, no less...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Claiming to be 'Palestinian', Rashida Tlaib now says she's "African American"
> 
> 
> Not to be outdone, Rashida Tlaib (D-MICH), born in Detroit to Israeli Arab parents, told documentarian Michael Moore that she was African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breakingisraelnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are simply insane. No two ways about it. They live in a fantasy of make believe.
Click to expand...

This is ONE democrat.  One cannot brush all Democrats with the paint this one is using.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar Pushes Anti-Israel Boycott Targeting 'Employer of Thousands of Her Voters,' Warns Policy Expert | United with Israel
					

According to an Israeli policy expert, Ilhan Omar's support for the anti-Israel BDS movement means she wants to boycott a company that employs thousands of voters in her own district.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is at it again, spreading lies and twisting facts about the Jewish state.

In her latest tweet, she claims that within two weeks after Prime Minister Naftali Bennett took office, Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and expanded “settlements.”

Joseph Cohen of the Israel Advocacy Movement is here to debunk her latest anti-Israel lies and expose her hatred for the Jewish state.

(vide video online)









						WATCH: Rashida Tlaib’s Latest Lies About Israel Debunked | United with Israel
					

Israel-hater Rashida Tlaib's latest string of lies need some fact-checking, as always.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Indeependent

Sixties Fan said:


> US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is at it again, spreading lies and twisting facts about the Jewish state.
> 
> In her latest tweet, she claims that within two weeks after Prime Minister Naftali Bennett took office, Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and expanded “settlements.”
> 
> Joseph Cohen of the Israel Advocacy Movement is here to debunk her latest anti-Israel lies and expose her hatred for the Jewish state.
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Rashida Tlaib’s Latest Lies About Israel Debunked | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Israel-hater Rashida Tlaib's latest string of lies need some fact-checking, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


*Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque*

Hamas sent fire balloons into S'derot the day after Bennett won.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is at it again, spreading lies and twisting facts about the Jewish state.
> 
> In her latest tweet, she claims that within two weeks after Prime Minister Naftali Bennett took office, Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and expanded “settlements.”
> 
> Joseph Cohen of the Israel Advocacy Movement is here to debunk her latest anti-Israel lies and expose her hatred for the Jewish state.
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Rashida Tlaib’s Latest Lies About Israel Debunked | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Israel-hater Rashida Tlaib's latest string of lies need some fact-checking, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque*
> 
> Hamas sent fire balloons into S'derot the day after Bennett won.
Click to expand...

S'derot is an Israeli settlement built on the ashes of the Palestinian village of Najd.


----------



## Hossfly

P F Tinmore said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is at it again, spreading lies and twisting facts about the Jewish state.
> 
> In her latest tweet, she claims that within two weeks after Prime Minister Naftali Bennett took office, Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and expanded “settlements.”
> 
> Joseph Cohen of the Israel Advocacy Movement is here to debunk her latest anti-Israel lies and expose her hatred for the Jewish state.
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Rashida Tlaib’s Latest Lies About Israel Debunked | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Israel-hater Rashida Tlaib's latest string of lies need some fact-checking, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque*
> 
> Hamas sent fire balloons into S'derot the day after Bennett won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S'derot is an Israeli settlement built on the ashes of the Palestinian village of Najd.
Click to expand...

Tinmore, none of the houses in Najd were up to code. Just a collection of hovels.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Congresswoman Rashida Tlaib is at it again, spreading lies and twisting facts about the Jewish state.
> 
> In her latest tweet, she claims that within two weeks after Prime Minister Naftali Bennett took office, Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque, and expanded “settlements.”
> 
> Joseph Cohen of the Israel Advocacy Movement is here to debunk her latest anti-Israel lies and expose her hatred for the Jewish state.
> 
> (vide video online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Rashida Tlaib’s Latest Lies About Israel Debunked | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Israel-hater Rashida Tlaib's latest string of lies need some fact-checking, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Israel bombed Gaza, sprayed sewage water on the Al-Aqsa Mosque*
> 
> Hamas sent fire balloons into S'derot the day after Bennett won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> S'derot is an Israeli settlement built on the ashes of the Palestinian village of Najd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tinmore, none of the houses in Najd were up to code. Just a collection of hovels.
Click to expand...

What code? Najd was ethnically cleansed before the start of the 1948 war.


----------



## Papageorgio

Sixties Fan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Claiming to be 'Palestinian', Rashida Tlaib now says she's "African American"
> 
> 
> Not to be outdone, Rashida Tlaib (D-MICH), born in Detroit to Israeli Arab parents, told documentarian Michael Moore that she was African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breakingisraelnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are simply insane. No two ways about it. They live in a fantasy of make believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is ONE democrat.  One cannot brush all Democrats with the paint this one is using.
Click to expand...


Both sides do this on here everyday. Interesting how you mention this only when the right does this.


----------



## justinacolmena

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


The "Right of Return" for true patriotic Jews has always been part of Israel's Basic Law or Constitution, at least since WWI. If Israel should deny this, then outsiders will take it by force — me being Christian I will not hesitate to cite the New Testament.




__





						MATTHEW 11:12 KJV And from the days of John the Baptist until now the kingdom of heaven suffereth violence, and the violent...
					

Matthew 11:12 KJV: And from the days of John the Baptist until now the kingdom of heaven suffereth violence, and the violent take it by force.




					www.kingjamesbibleonline.org


----------



## fncceo

justinacolmena said:


> If Israel should deny this, then outsiders will take it by force —



Yeah... good luck with that.


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> What code?



Pretty sure the British Administration had a building code.

Even The Ottomans had a building code.


----------



## P F Tinmore

fncceo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the British Administration had a building code.
> 
> Even The Ottomans had a building code.
Click to expand...

The British did not enforce any code.


----------



## fncceo

P F Tinmore said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the British Administration had a building code.
> 
> Even The Ottomans had a building code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British did not enforce any code.
Click to expand...


In fact, they did.  British enforce existing Ottoman law better than the Ottoman's did themselves.  They brought an officious bureaucracy to the region that The Turks mostly ignored.


----------



## P F Tinmore

fncceo said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> What code?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the British Administration had a building code.
> 
> Even The Ottomans had a building code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The British did not enforce any code.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, they did.  British enforce existing Ottoman law better than the Ottoman's did themselves.  They brought an officious bureaucracy to the region that The Turks mostly ignored.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Oh, look, Tinmore turned this thread again into this one:





__





						The NEWER Official Discussion Thread for the creation of Israel, the UN and the British Mandate
					

Q. On what basis do Arabs demand exclusive domination over the entire Middle East?



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Cannot help it, I guess.

Tinmore, I put the link to the right thread so that you can continue this conversation over there.  Bye !!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sixties Fan said:


> This is ONE democrat.  One cannot brush all Democrats with the paint this one is using.



Omar
AOC 
Pressley
Pelosi
Jayapal
Sanders
McCollum
Grijalva
Davis
Valazquez
That creepy scumbag Bobby Rush
Garcia
Carson


These are all open Anti-Semites. But hatred of Jews isn't the only insanity that grips the fascist democrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008

What code?


fncceo said:


> Pretty sure the British Administration had a building code.
> 
> Even The Ottomans had a building code.



The Ottomans followed the universal Muslim code of "Bribe the Magistrate."

Same code Quid Pro Biden follows, come to think of it...


----------



## Sixties Fan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is ONE democrat.  One cannot brush all Democrats with the paint this one is using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar
> AOC
> Pressley
> Pelosi
> Jayapal
> Sanders
> McCollum
> Grijalva
> Davis
> Valazquez
> That creepy scumbag Bobby Rush
> Garcia
> Carson
> 
> 
> These are all open Anti-Semites. But hatred of Jews isn't the only insanity that grips the fascist democrats.
Click to expand...

We discuss the Muslim ones on this thread.  Thanks


----------



## Sixties Fan

Uncensored2008 said:


> What code?
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the British Administration had a building code.
> 
> Even The Ottomans had a building code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ottomans followed the universal Muslim code of "Bribe the Magistrate."
> 
> Same code Quid Pro Biden follows, come to think of it...
Click to expand...

Wrong thread.  Vide link I posted above for the correct thread to discuss the British and the Ottomans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sixties Fan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is ONE democrat.  One cannot brush all Democrats with the paint this one is using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar
> AOC
> Pressley
> Pelosi
> Jayapal
> Sanders
> McCollum
> Grijalva
> Davis
> Valazquez
> That creepy scumbag Bobby Rush
> Garcia
> Carson
> 
> 
> These are all open Anti-Semites. But hatred of Jews isn't the only insanity that grips the fascist democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We discuss the Muslim ones on this thread.  Thanks
Click to expand...


As shown, we are not talking one democrat, the majority of the democrat Reich hates Jews and Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is ONE democrat.  One cannot brush all Democrats with the paint this one is using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar
> AOC
> Pressley
> Pelosi
> Jayapal
> Sanders
> McCollum
> Grijalva
> Davis
> Valazquez
> That creepy scumbag Bobby Rush
> Garcia
> Carson
> 
> 
> These are all open Anti-Semites. But hatred of Jews isn't the only insanity that grips the fascist democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We discuss the Muslim ones on this thread.  Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As shown, we are not talking one democrat, the majority of the democrat Reich hates Jews and Israel.
Click to expand...

Wrong thread.   You have no proof that most of the democrats are "nazis" especially when the neo nazis and all other Jew hating groups have voted with the Republicans, who do not like Jews either.  Being pro Israel because of the Jesus coming back idea, is not the same as respecting Jews and wanting them to have a sovereign Nation of their own.

There is a problem with Omar and Tlaib in the American congress, as they keep bringing Palestine into the conversation.  And that is what we discuss here.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sixties Fan said:


> Wrong thread.   You have no proof that most of the democrats are "nazis" especially when the neo nazis and all other Jew hating groups have voted with the Republicans, who do not like Jews either.  Being pro Israel because of the Jesus coming back idea, is not the same as respecting Jews and wanting them to have a sovereign Nation of their own.
> 
> There is a problem with Omar and Tlaib in the American congress, as they keep bringing Palestine into the conversation.  And that is what we discuss here.


Fuck your thread Nazi shit. I just showed you a list of open Anti-Semites from the fascist party. 

Go ahead and lie about the Republicans, but you can't come of with any Anti-Semitic elected Republicans.

The democrats are the new Nazi party - don't like it? Oppose them. 

Never Again means stopping the democrats.


----------



## rylah

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong thread.   You have no proof that most of the democrats are "nazis" especially when the neo nazis and all other Jew hating groups have voted with the Republicans, who do not like Jews either.  Being pro Israel because of the Jesus coming back idea, is not the same as respecting Jews and wanting them to have a sovereign Nation of their own.
> 
> There is a problem with Omar and Tlaib in the American congress, as they keep bringing Palestine into the conversation.  And that is what we discuss here.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your thread Nazi shit. I just showed you a list of open Anti-Semites from the fascist party.
> 
> Go ahead and lie about the Republicans, but you can't come of with any Anti-Semitic elected Republicans.
> 
> The democrats are the new Nazi party - don't like it? Oppose them.
> 
> Never Again means stopping the democrats.
Click to expand...


It's much more prevalent and bold now on the Dem party,
but both parties only use it to blame the other.

_"Only republicans attack Asians..."_
that's not exactly sincere.


----------



## BlackSand

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


.

Propaganda ... And poorly designed at that,

Where there is no doubt support from Representatives Omar and Tlaib is fostering less than favorable views towards Israel ...
They in no way represent the majority of Congress, or any ability to force the change they would desire.

Like Representative Ocasio-Cortez, Representatives Omar and Tlaib gained seats in Congress backed by the Justice Democrats.
They do rightfully own their elected positions, but they were not by any measure conquests.

Along with Representatives Pressley, Khanna, Grijalva and Jayapal, the Justice Democrats supported junior candidates
to primary-out established Democrats, and all in Democrat strongholds.

They hardly Represent any significant national change in direction, and are most often used by both sides of the aisle,
to create hysteria or support among the voting public.

*For the most part, in all seriousness, they are simply ridiculous clowns, that deserve little to no consideration as far as policy concerns.*
They weren't even selected by audition because they were smart, but for their cultural credentials and ability
to follow a script on television or on the floor in the House of Representatives.
.​


----------



## rylah

BlackSand said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Propaganda ... And poorly designed at that,
> 
> Where there is no doubt support from Representatives Omar and Tlaib is fostering less than favorable views towards Israel ...
> They in no way represent the majority of Congress, or any ability to force the change they would desire.
> 
> Like Representative Ocasio-Cortez, Representatives Omar and Tlaib gained seats in Congress backed by the Justice Democrats.
> They do rightfully own their elected positions, but they were not by any measure conquests.
> 
> Along with Representatives Pressley, Khanna, Grijalva and Jayapal, the Justice Democrats supported junior candidates
> to primary-out established Democrats, and all in Democrat strongholds.
> 
> They hardly Represent any significant national change in direction, and are most often used by both sides of the aisle,
> to create hysteria or support among the voting public.
> 
> *For the most part, in all seriousness, they are simply ridiculous clowns, that deserve little to no consideration as far as policy concerns.*
> They weren't even selected by audition because they were smart, but for their cultural credentials and ability
> to follow a script on television or on the floor in the House of Representatives.
> .​
Click to expand...


----------



## toobfreak

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!



But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!


----------



## rylah




----------



## Coyote

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
Click to expand...

Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.


----------



## rylah

Here... a Mickey Mouse lipstick T...mkaaay?


----------



## BlackSand

rylah said:


>



.

Dutch-American Activist Ayaan Hirsi Ali isn't even in the same ballpark as the puppet Representative Omar.
Ayaan Hirsi Ali has International recognition where Representative Omar is a goof wad representing the absolute failure of
the 5th Congressional District that contains Minneapolis, which isn't Israel's fault, but her responsibility.

Not to mention that regardless the poignant comparison your meme tries to establish, Ilhan Omar is a member of the House and not the Senate ... 
But seriously ... If you need to get your panties in a wad about a total joke as a member of Congress,
it will play well with sheep, not cows necessarily.

.​


----------



## justinacolmena

fncceo said:


> Pretty sure the British Administration had a building code.
> 
> Even The Ottomans had a building code.


That is a lawless bulldozer court-martial. We don't build like downtown city hall Jews around here …


----------



## justinacolmena

fncceo said:


> an officious bureaucracy


Which you favor as a Jew because you hate the people who are oppressed under it.


----------



## Sixties Fan

justinacolmena said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> an officious bureaucracy
> 
> 
> 
> Which you favor as a Jew because you hate the people who are oppressed under it.
Click to expand...

You do not seem to understand what he said.

Once the British won the war, they kept the laws imposed on the area by the Ottoman Turks.

Israel does not oppress any non Jews in the country.

On the other hand, take a look at the people being oppressed by Hamas in Gaza, and all the people being oppressed by the PA in Areas A and B.

Beyond that, look at all the Palestinians being oppressed in Lebanon and Jordan.


----------



## justinacolmena

Sixties Fan said:


> Once the British won the war, they kept the laws imposed on the area by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Israel does not oppress any non Jews in the country.


You contradict yourself.


----------



## Sixties Fan

justinacolmena said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the British won the war, they kept the laws imposed on the area by the Ottoman Turks.
> 
> Israel does not oppress any non Jews in the country.
> 
> 
> 
> You contradict yourself.
Click to expand...

Where? Be specific


----------



## toobfreak

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.
Click to expand...


No, you said she was a MUSLIM, and Muslims follow Islam, a political system at war with the West which killed 3,000 Americans + however more over the past 20 years, sworn to conquer and destroy us.  And she advocates for our enemy, Iran.  Having her hold public office is an incredible security threat, but then, Hillary Clinton was an "American" too, who was selling out her country trading Lorel missile secrets to China for campaign contributions a la Charlie Trie, then did it again as Secretary of State selling favors to foreign countries for "contributions" to her causes, then used her illegal private server to destroy tens of thousands of documents to cover up her tracks.

Another great American.


----------



## Sixties Fan

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said she was a MUSLIM, and Muslims follow Islam, a political system at war with the West which killed 3,000 Americans + however more over the past 20 years, sworn to conquer and destroy us.  And she advocates for our enemy, Iran.  Having her hold public office is an incredible security threat, but then, Hillary Clinton was an "American" too, who was selling out her country trading Lorel missile secrets to China for campaign contributions a la Charlie Trie, then did it again as Secretary of State selling favors to foreign countries for "contributions" to her causes, then used her illegal private server to destroy tens of thousands of documents to cover up her tracks.
> 
> Another great American.
Click to expand...

All of the allegations against Hilary Clinton have been debunked.  She was never a threat to the USA.


----------



## toobfreak

Sixties Fan said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said she was a MUSLIM, and Muslims follow Islam, a political system at war with the West which killed 3,000 Americans + however more over the past 20 years, sworn to conquer and destroy us.  And she advocates for our enemy, Iran.  Having her hold public office is an incredible security threat, but then, Hillary Clinton was an "American" too, who was selling out her country trading Lorel missile secrets to China for campaign contributions a la Charlie Trie, then did it again as Secretary of State selling favors to foreign countries for "contributions" to her causes, then used her illegal private server to destroy tens of thousands of documents to cover up her tracks.
> 
> Another great American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the allegations against Hilary Clinton have been debunked.  She was never a threat to the USA.
Click to expand...


Debunked?  By who?  Can I have a copy of the report?  Must be by the same vaporware investigator who figured out just a few days after our largest election that all of the thousands of fraud and election cheating reports by countless independent people were also all baseless and debunked.


----------



## Sixties Fan

toobfreak said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said she was a MUSLIM, and Muslims follow Islam, a political system at war with the West which killed 3,000 Americans + however more over the past 20 years, sworn to conquer and destroy us.  And she advocates for our enemy, Iran.  Having her hold public office is an incredible security threat, but then, Hillary Clinton was an "American" too, who was selling out her country trading Lorel missile secrets to China for campaign contributions a la Charlie Trie, then did it again as Secretary of State selling favors to foreign countries for "contributions" to her causes, then used her illegal private server to destroy tens of thousands of documents to cover up her tracks.
> 
> Another great American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the allegations against Hilary Clinton have been debunked.  She was never a threat to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked?  By who?  Can I have a copy of the report?  Must be by the same vaporware investigator who figured out just a few days after our largest election that all of the thousands of fraud and election cheating reports by countless independent people were also all baseless and debunked.
Click to expand...

There is a thread for that discussion.  Independent, as in pro Trump anyone? Continue the discussion in the politics threads.


----------



## toobfreak

Sixties Fan said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said she was a MUSLIM, and Muslims follow Islam, a political system at war with the West which killed 3,000 Americans + however more over the past 20 years, sworn to conquer and destroy us.  And she advocates for our enemy, Iran.  Having her hold public office is an incredible security threat, but then, Hillary Clinton was an "American" too, who was selling out her country trading Lorel missile secrets to China for campaign contributions a la Charlie Trie, then did it again as Secretary of State selling favors to foreign countries for "contributions" to her causes, then used her illegal private server to destroy tens of thousands of documents to cover up her tracks.
> 
> Another great American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the allegations against Hilary Clinton have been debunked.  She was never a threat to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked?  By who?  Can I have a copy of the report?  Must be by the same vaporware investigator who figured out just a few days after our largest election that all of the thousands of fraud and election cheating reports by countless independent people were also all baseless and debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a thread for that discussion.  Independent, as in pro Trump anyone? Continue the discussion in the politics threads.
Click to expand...

Good, then I'll just settle on the intelligence report on Omar, her past activities and allegiances.  Let me guess, one was never even done.


----------



## Coyote

toobfreak said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said she was a MUSLIM, and Muslims follow Islam, a political system at war with the West which killed 3,000 Americans + however more over the past 20 years, sworn to conquer and destroy us.  And she advocates for our enemy, Iran.  Having her hold public office is an incredible security threat, but then, Hillary Clinton was an "American" too, who was selling out her country trading Lorel missile secrets to China for campaign contributions a la Charlie Trie, then did it again as Secretary of State selling favors to foreign countries for "contributions" to her causes, then used her illegal private server to destroy tens of thousands of documents to cover up her tracks.
> 
> Another great American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the allegations against Hilary Clinton have been debunked.  She was never a threat to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked?  By who?  Can I have a copy of the report?  Must be by the same vaporware investigator who figured out just a few days after our largest election that all of the thousands of fraud and election cheating reports by countless independent people were also all baseless and debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a thread for that discussion.  Independent, as in pro Trump anyone? Continue the discussion in the politics threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, then I'll just settle on the intelligence report on Omar, her past activities and allegiances.  Let me guess, one was never even done.
Click to expand...

Is it normal to do that on Representatives and Senators?


----------



## BlackSand

Coyote said:


> Is it normal to do that on Representatives and Senators?


.

No it isn't ... In fact, Representative Omar would fail any attempt to get a Security Clearance if she wasn't a member of Congress.

The Security Clearance she has now is a convenience she automatically enjoys as being a Representative, 
and also due to the fact it hasn't been challenged.

.​


----------



## toobfreak

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said she was a MUSLIM, and Muslims follow Islam, a political system at war with the West which killed 3,000 Americans + however more over the past 20 years, sworn to conquer and destroy us.  And she advocates for our enemy, Iran.  Having her hold public office is an incredible security threat, but then, Hillary Clinton was an "American" too, who was selling out her country trading Lorel missile secrets to China for campaign contributions a la Charlie Trie, then did it again as Secretary of State selling favors to foreign countries for "contributions" to her causes, then used her illegal private server to destroy tens of thousands of documents to cover up her tracks.
> 
> Another great American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the allegations against Hilary Clinton have been debunked.  She was never a threat to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked?  By who?  Can I have a copy of the report?  Must be by the same vaporware investigator who figured out just a few days after our largest election that all of the thousands of fraud and election cheating reports by countless independent people were also all baseless and debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a thread for that discussion.  Independent, as in pro Trump anyone? Continue the discussion in the politics threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, then I'll just settle on the intelligence report on Omar, her past activities and allegiances.  Let me guess, one was never even done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it normal to do that on Representatives and Senators?
Click to expand...

You don't think so?  What a curious development:  we give less care and concern for our most powerful elected officials than we do a common worker.  People get fired from their jobs all the time simply for an innocent comment they make on Facebook.  Was Obumma really born in Hawaii or Kenya?  Who really knows?  But the fact that you need to be natural born (American) means that at the very least, such a simple matter should be settled before any candidate can even ENTER the presidential race!  Not argued politically for years after elected.

I just wonder:  WHAT IF IT TURNED OUT THAT OBAMA REALLY WAS KENYAN and not even really a true US citizen, yet had been our president illegally for 8 years changing all our laws (and to an extent, still influencing today)?  What would that that say about us?

Same with standards:  I once had a stat for the large number of people in Congress who owe millions in back taxes and such.  Crimes, etc.  It amazes me the trash we have holding public office, yet when I worked in a forward intel position, I had to go through more security checks and vetting that you wouldn't believe.  I couldn't even have any delinquent taxes unpaid.

Apparently the higher up in the echelons we go, the less stringent we become, the more politics kicks in, to where you can be a crook, a subversive, anything, and run for public office any way----  and GET IN.

I guess I'm odd in that I've always felt we need to hold our public officials to a HIGHER standard, not lower.


----------



## Sixties Fan

toobfreak said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But qualified for WHAT?  Let me know when after we attack Iran and burn down their most important financial structures killing thousands of Iranians doing billions in damage how many "qualified Americans" they elect to some of the highest offices in THEIR country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are going on about.  She is American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said she was a MUSLIM, and Muslims follow Islam, a political system at war with the West which killed 3,000 Americans + however more over the past 20 years, sworn to conquer and destroy us.  And she advocates for our enemy, Iran.  Having her hold public office is an incredible security threat, but then, Hillary Clinton was an "American" too, who was selling out her country trading Lorel missile secrets to China for campaign contributions a la Charlie Trie, then did it again as Secretary of State selling favors to foreign countries for "contributions" to her causes, then used her illegal private server to destroy tens of thousands of documents to cover up her tracks.
> 
> Another great American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the allegations against Hilary Clinton have been debunked.  She was never a threat to the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Debunked?  By who?  Can I have a copy of the report?  Must be by the same vaporware investigator who figured out just a few days after our largest election that all of the thousands of fraud and election cheating reports by countless independent people were also all baseless and debunked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a thread for that discussion.  Independent, as in pro Trump anyone? Continue the discussion in the politics threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, then I'll just settle on the intelligence report on Omar, her past activities and allegiances.  Let me guess, one was never even done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it normal to do that on Representatives and Senators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't think so?  What a curious development:  we give less care and concern for our most powerful elected officials than we do a common worker.  People get fired from their jobs all the time simply for an innocent comment they make on Facebook.  Was Obumma really born in Hawaii or Kenya?  Who really knows?  But the fact that you need to be natural born (American) means that at the very least, such a simple matter should be settled before any candidate can even ENTER the presidential race!  Not argued politically for years after elected.
> 
> I just wonder:  WHAT IF IT TURNED OUT THAT OBAMA REALLY WAS KENYAN and not even really a true US citizen, yet had been our president illegally for 8 years changing all our laws (and to an extent, still influencing today)?  What would that that say about us?
> 
> Same with standards:  I once had a stat for the large number of people in Congress who owe millions in back taxes and such.  Crimes, etc.  It amazes me the trash we have holding public office, yet when I worked in a forward intel position, I had to go through more security checks and vetting that you wouldn't believe.  I couldn't even have any delinquent taxes unpaid.
> 
> Apparently the higher up in the echelons we go, the less stringent we become, the more politics kicks in, to where you can be a crook, a subversive, anything, and run for public office any way----  and GET IN.
> 
> I guess I'm odd in that I've always felt we need to hold our public officials to a HIGHER standard, not lower.
Click to expand...

1) Barack Obama was born in Hawaii


2)  One does not have to be born in the US territory in order to run for President.

Ted Cruz was born in Canada to an American mother

John McCain was born in Panama, to an American mother


Even if Obama had not been born in the USA, his mother was American making him eligible to run for President of the United States of America


----------



## Sixties Fan

I’m a Palestinian who grew up in a UNWRA refugee camp outside of Jerusalem, and have been a human rights activist all my life. Let me say this as directly as I can: Rep. Omar does not know what she is talking about.

Worse, for years, Rep. Omar has been engaged in not arguing any facts, but simply throwing out dirty antisemitic epithets, a mirror image of the antisemitism by “white supremacists” she claims to decry.

Politicians like Omar, Rashida Tlaib (D-MI), and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) spend a considerable amount of time attacking Israel for the supposed harm it inflicts on Palestinians.

But if they truly care about the well-being of Palestinians, they ought to focus their attention elsewhere. These days, the vast majority of suffering Palestinians experience is the direct result of the corruption of the Palestinian Authority and the influence of the terrorist group Hamas.

Corruption affects every aspect of life for Palestinians. It cripples our economy, which in turn makes government jobs among the most highly prized. However, those jobs are awarded based on connections rather than qualifications, which perpetuates the cycle of corruption. No announcements are posted for new government jobs. This lack of transparency is pervasive throughout the West Bank and Gaza.

(full article online)









						Palestinian Activist: It’s Time Ilhan Omar and ‘The Squad’ Learned the Truth About Israel and Hamas
					

Democratic Congresswoman Ilhan Omar speaks at an election night watch party, in St. Paul, Minnesota, Nov. 3, 2020. Photo: Reuters …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Twelve Jewish members of Congress issued an open letter slamming Omar, saying that “equating the United States and Israel to Hamas and the Taliban is as offensive as it is misguided. Ignoring the differences between democracies governed by the rule of law and contemptible organizations that engage in terrorism at best discredits one’s intended argument and at worst reflects deep-seated prejudice.”

In an interview broadcast on Tuesday, CNN reporter Jake Tapper asked Omar if she understood why many of her colleagues, “especially Jews,” felt that several of her past statements were antisemitic.

Omar replied, “I’ve welcomed anytime, you know, my colleagues have asked to have a conversation, to learn from them, for them to learn from me.”

“I think it’s really important for these members to realize that they haven’t been partners in justice,” she continued. “They haven’t been, you know, equally engaging in seeking justice around the world.”

She further claimed that she had experienced injustice in ways that her critics had not.

(full article online)









						Top Community Leaders Slam Rep. Ilhan Omar for Claiming Jewish Colleagues Not ‘Equally Engaging in Seeking Justice’
					

Representative Ilhan Omar (D-MN) in 2016. Photo: Lorie Shaull via Flickr. Top US Jewish leaders criticized as “disgraceful” comments made …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> saying that “equating the United States and Israel to Hamas and the Taliban is as offensive as it is misguided.


That isn't what she said.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> saying that “equating the United States and Israel to Hamas and the Taliban is as offensive as it is misguided.
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't what she said.
Click to expand...

It's what she wrote.


----------



## Sixties Fan

The insinuation that Jewish Democrats don’t make an effort to fight injustice did not sit well with the Conference of Presidents of Major American Jewish Organizations, which responded Wednesday in a news release.

“We condemn the disgraceful comments made by [Omar] in a CNN interview in which she accused her Jewish Congressional colleagues, along with the Jewish people as a whole, of not being committed to the pursuit of justice,” Conference chair Dianne Lob, CEO William Daroff and vice chair Malcolm Hoenlein wrote in the release.

They also rejected Omar’s attempts to once more walk back her comments.

“Her tweets this morning with examples of individual Jews and Jewish organizations that she finds noteworthy do not mitigate her bigoted comments. We remain greatly concerned with the pattern of her statements attacking the Jewish people and, specifically in this case, Jewish members of Congress,” the release stated and cited the late-Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s eloquence in speaking about social justice in Judaism. “Seeking justice is a core tenet of our faith, a tenet sustained throughout 2,000 years as an oppressed, stateless minority and championed since 1948 by the state of Israel.

(full article online)









						Ilhan Omar Derided for ‘Bigoted’ Comments Directed at Jewish Colleagues in Congress
					

“We condemn the disgraceful comments made by [Omar] in a CNN interview in which she accused her Jewish Congressional colleagues, along with the Jewish people as a whole, of not being committed to th




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Aside from Rep. Ayanna Pressley (D., Mass.), who represents the district where 24-year-old Khaled Awad nearly murdered Rabbi Shlomo Noginski, none of the Squad members have condemned the anti-Semitic attack. The _Washington Free Beacon_ contacted each of the House Democrats associated with the Squad–Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D., N.Y.), Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.), Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.), Jamaal Bowman (D., N.Y.), Cori Bush (D., Mo.), and Pressley—none of whom responded to requests for comment about the attack.

(full article online)









						'Squad' Falls Silent on Rabbi Stabbing in Boston - Washington Free Beacon
					

The far-left members of the Democratic "Squad" have fallen largely silent on the Boston rabbi who was stabbed eight times outside of a Jewish school.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yoseph Haddad, an Israeli Arab social activist, accused Congresswomen Rashida Talib and Ilhan Omar of “brainwashing against Israel,” incitement that results in anti-Israel resolutions such as the one recently passed by the prestigious Yale College Council (YCC).

In response, Haddad said Monday that “when it happens at one of the most prestigious universities in the world, whose graduates include Nobel laureates, public figures and senior American politicians and even US presidents, it is a serious event that shows that the brainwashing against Israel led by Congress Rashida Tlaib, Ilhan Omar and others manages to incite against Israel and do significant damage.”

(full article online)









						Israeli Arab Accuses Rashida Tlaib, Ilhan Omar of ‘Brainwashing Against Israel’
					

Yoseph Haddad, an Israeli Arab social activist, accused Congresswomen Rashida Talib and Ilhan Omar of “brainwashing against Israel,” incitement that results in anti-Israel resolutions such as the




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Israel has magically installed cameras in every block in Gaza, without any Palestinians noticing or removing them! (lie #2) (And, they live under Israel's government  lie #3!)

The lies in a 20 second clip don't end there. Her allegations that Israel uses Microsoft facial recognition technology seems to also be false, as she is probably referring to Microsoft's investment in an Israeli firm, AnyVision, which Microsoft then stopped even though its own investigation showed that Israel did not use AnyVision technology for face recognition of Palestinians. 

That's a lot of lies in a short clip.

Palestinian leaders and officials lie all the time. But when Palestinians become politicians in America, one would expect that their lies wouldn't be as tolerated as they are in the Middle East.

(full article online)









						Liar @RashidaTlaib  claims Israel has facial-recognition technology on "every block in Gaza."
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.

Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?

Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.












						WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
					

Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Omar never said anything anti Semitic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
Click to expand...


Just Jew-bashing.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just Jew-bashing.
Click to expand...

No examples?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P F Tinmore said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just Jew-bashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No examples?
Click to expand...


_Omar accused them of not being "partners in justice" while claiming that she herself "knows what it feels like to experience injustice in ways that many of my colleagues don't."_


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
Click to expand...

Sure, neither Farakhan, like accusing their "Jewish friends" of disloyalty.
Those are merely misinterpreted _compliments_...right?

Just some people doing something


----------



## P F Tinmore

Toddsterpatriot said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just Jew-bashing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No examples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Omar accused them of not being "partners in justice" while claiming that she herself "knows what it feels like to experience injustice in ways that many of my colleagues don't."_
Click to expand...

Who are the partners?

Whose justice?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, neither Farakhan, like accusing their "Jewish friends" of disloyalty.
> Those are merely misinterpreted _compliments_...right?
> 
> Just some people doing something
Click to expand...

Could you post that quote?


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, neither Farakhan, like accusing their "Jewish friends" of disloyalty.
> Those are merely misinterpreted _compliments_...right?
> 
> Just some people doing something
Click to expand...

Some people who. There has never been an investigation to find the perps of 9/11.


----------



## Indeependent

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, neither Farakhan, like accusing their "Jewish friends" of disloyalty.
> Those are merely misinterpreted _compliments_...right?
> 
> Just some people doing something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people who. There has never been an investigation to find the perps of 9/11.
Click to expand...

There has been an almost 20 year investigation; Let's see if Biden releases the FBI and CIA files.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Twelve Jewish members of Congress issued an open letter slamming Omar, saying that “equating the United States and Israel to Hamas and the Taliban is as offensive as it is misguided.


She didn't say that.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Indeependent said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, neither Farakhan, like accusing their "Jewish friends" of disloyalty.
> Those are merely misinterpreted _compliments_...right?
> 
> Just some people doing something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people who. There has never been an investigation to find the perps of 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been an almost 20 year investigation; Let's see if Biden releases the FBI and CIA files.
Click to expand...

Maybe, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Hollie

P F Tinmore said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sixties Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s no secret that Congresswoman Ilhan Omar has been accused of anti-Semitism for close to a decade.
> 
> Omar was again recently accused of anti-Semitism during a CNN interview. She responded by blasting “THEIR mission” on Twitter. Who is “they,” Ilhan? The Jews?
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for both evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in this interview, and responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WATCH: Who Are ‘THEY,’ Ilhan? The Jews? | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Hila Oz slams Ilhan Omar for evading questions about her past anti-Semitic comments in an interview, while responding with more questionable remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omar never said anything anti Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, neither Farakhan, like accusing their "Jewish friends" of disloyalty.
> Those are merely misinterpreted _compliments_...right?
> 
> Just some people doing something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people who. There has never been an investigation to find the perps of 9/11.
Click to expand...

A twoofer.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Neither congresswoman's office responded, however, to _Washington Free Beacon_ inquiries about their position on conditioning U.S. aid to the Palestinians in the wake of the Palestinian government's murder of an anti-corruption activist last month.

(full article online)









						Omar and Tlaib Mum on Whether Palestinian Aid Should Be Conditioned on Human Rights Abuses
					

Top proponents of conditioning aid to Israel based on alleged human rights violations will not say whether they also support conditioning aid to the Palestinian Authority.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

How many falsehoods can you detect in this one tweet? Let’s see:


Eid Al Adha is not the holiest day for Muslims, it’s the fourth, following the Month of Ramadan, Qadr Night, Eid al-Fitr, and then Eid Al Adha.
Eid Al Adha was not celebrated on Sunday, when the clashes took place, but will be celebrated this Tuesday
The Muslim youths were not there to pray.
The terrorist group PFLP called on them the day before to riot on the Temple Mount.
Ari Ingel tweeted a link to the Jerusalem-based Al-Quds article: *Popular Front calls for a rally for Jerusalem on Sunday*.”
The story Al-Quds went:
“The Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine on Saturday called on the masses of the West Bank and the interior to go towards the city of Jerusalem and gather there, especially in its old city and the vicinity of Al-Aqsa Mosque, to confront the settlers’ incursions scheduled for tomorrow, Sunday.”
So they piled up stones inside their mosque and threw them at the cops who arrived ahead of the Jewish visitors to make sure the day didn’t develop into a pogrom.
The reason Jews were planning to ascend to our holiest site on God’s green Earth was that it was the day of Tisha B’Av which marks the loss of the two temples we built there in 960 BCE, and then in 516 BCE – more than a millennium before Rashida Tlaib’s pagan ancestors ever made it out of the Arab peninsula.
We could go on with even more lies she said against Israel defending itself from terrorists.

(full article online)









						Rashida Tlaib’s Tisha B’Av Edition of Lying & Spreading Hate on Twitter
					

"You really have no shame, do you?"




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

"We also need to recognize and - this is for me as a Palestinian-American - we also need to recognize... you know as I think about my family in Palestine that continue to live under military occupation and how that really interacts with this beautiful black city I grew up in, you know, I always tell people cutting people off from water is violence and *they *do it from Gaza to Detroit and it's a way to control people to oppress people. 

It's those structures that we continue to fight against. 

So I know you all understand the structure we've been living under right now is *designed by those that exploit the rest of us for their own profit.*

I always say to people, you know I don't care if it's the issue around global human rights and our fight to free Palestine or pushing back against those that don't believe in the minimum wage or those that believe that people have a right to health care and so much more, and I tell those same people, that* if you open the curtain and look behind the curtain it's the same people that make money - and yes they do - off of racism,* off of these broken policies,  there is someone there making money and you saw it it was so exposed during the pandemic, because all those structures everything that was set up they made record profit when we were all at having some of the most challenging most difficult times in our lifetime at that moment,  and and again they made record profit so if anything this pandemic just exposed what we all have been fighting against."
------------------
Tlaib makes a direct connection between the Jews in Israel and the money-grubbing capitalists in America. Both of them are "they." "They" are racists. "They" are greedy. "They" profit from their racism. . "They" are hiding behind the curtain, and she reveals to her audience who "they" are: rich, miserly, greedy Fagins. 

Even the leftist Jonathan Greenblatt of the ADL called this antisemitic.

Tlaib knows what she is saying. She knows her audience. It's barely a dogwhistle - it's an air raid siren. 

UPDATE: "Behind the curtain"


(full article and video online)









						Rashida Tlaib's antisemitic dogwhistle (UPDATE)
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The Muslim youths were not there to pray.
> The terrorist group PFLP called on them the day before to riot on the Temple Mount.


Riot against whom? Themselves?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Yes, the Squad and company used the exact same term as did Ben & Jerry’s—except that they actually defined the territory in question. No less than five times in the letter, the signatories said they are referring to “the West Bank, including East Jerusalem” or “occupied East Jerusalem neighborhoods.”

t would be almost comical if it wasn’t so outrageous. “Forced evictions” of people who are illegal squatters. “Seizing lands” that have belonged to the Jewish people for thousands of years. “Apartheid” in a country that has an Arab justice on its Supreme Court, Arab ambassadors in its diplomatic service, and an Arab political party in its governing coalition.



But we owe these seven extremist congressmembers a bit of gratitude for being more open than their comrades at Ben & Jerry’s, and acknowledging that when they say “Occupied Palestinian Territory,” they mean Jerusalem, too.



Here’s what the Squad’s “East Jerusalem” includes:



— Major Jerusalem neighborhoods such as Ramot, French Hill, Gilo, Ramat Eshkol, Givat HaMatos, Talpiot Mizrach and Ramat Shlomo.

(full article online)









						The “Squad” targets Jerusalem
					

The four congresswoman make it very clear that to them East Jerusalem was "occupied" territory. Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The comments set off some outrage on social media, although not as much as recent rhetoric by her colleague, Representative Ilhan Omar, where it was pointed out that the conspiracy that Jews are behind oppression all over the world is the same as that peddled by the Nazis.

"In comments linking the situation in Gaza to unrelated conditions in Detroit, she described a shadowy force acting behind the curtains in both places and around the world, controlling a system which is 'designed by those who exploit the rest of us, for their own profit,'" a joint statement from Conference president and CEO William Daroff, chair Dianne Lob and Vice-Chair Malcolm Hoenlein read.

"Through her pointing to the tensions between Israel and Gaza, and saying that 'they do it from Gaza to Detroit,' it is clear that Representative Tlaib is suggesting that the Jews are the uniting factor."

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/08/11/rashida-tlaib-accuses-israel-of-water-violence-elicits-angry-responses/


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The comments set off some outrage on social media, although not as much as recent rhetoric by her colleague, Representative Ilhan Omar, where it was pointed out that the conspiracy that Jews are behind oppression all over the world is the same as that peddled by the Nazis.
> 
> "In comments linking the situation in Gaza to unrelated conditions in Detroit, she described a shadowy force acting behind the curtains in both places and around the world, controlling a system which is 'designed by those who exploit the rest of us, for their own profit,'" a joint statement from Conference president and CEO William Daroff, chair Dianne Lob and Vice-Chair Malcolm Hoenlein read.
> 
> "Through her pointing to the tensions between Israel and Gaza, and saying that 'they do it from Gaza to Detroit,' it is clear that Representative Tlaib is suggesting that the Jews are the uniting factor."
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/08/11/rashida-tlaib-accuses-israel-of-water-violence-elicits-angry-responses/


Rashida's full speech.


So, where is the antisemitism?


----------



## Sixties Fan

Rep. Ilhan Omar’s Spokesman Says AIPAC Ad ‘Puts Lawmaker’s Life at Risk’
					

Congresswoman Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) in 2016. Photo: Lorie Shaull via Flickr. i24 News – Rep. Ilhan Omar’s (D-MN) spokesperson Jeremy …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Rashida's full speech.





P F Tinmore said:


> So, where is the antisemitism?



In her blaming Israel for all real and unreal injustice,
"from Gaza to Detroit" and around the world.

Typical Nazi tropes.


----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


> In her blaming Israel for all real and unreal injustice,
> "from Gaza to Detroit" and around the world.
> 
> Typical Nazi tropes.


You're nuts.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> You're nuts.



That's your best comeback?
Se you have nothing to defend your racist bigotry.


----------



## Sinajuavi

Hollie said:


> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.


Qualifications? Care to peruse the Congress? Marjorie Taylor Greene, Matt Goetz, and a whole passel of other Trumpian nutcases who aren't qualified to walk a dog.

And those 2 are not primarily preoccupied with Israel. They have been involved in a lot of good policy, in alliance with AOC, Bernie, et al.

I am very pro-Israel. I do not see any point in censuring these 2. Let them learn. This is a democratic nation. They come from highly Muslim districts. What do you expect? This is a diverse country and we have to deal with it by discussion and education, not hysterical reactions.

Let's see if the 2 in question do learn a thing or 2 due to the conversations being conducted due to their comments. If not, then I hope they're unelected, but that is the job of their constituents, not my job as I don't live in their Districts.


----------



## Sinajuavi

Dogmaphobe said:


> BDS is actively intertwined with Hamas. Hamas vows the extermination of Jews in their very charter. Both of these subhumans know that, I'm sure.
> 
> I left the Democratic party a few years ago because it had abandoned liberalism in favor of this sort of retarded identity politics and because of the increasing antisemitism.
> 
> It's getting worse and more vicious all the time.


I suspect you were at best a yellow-dog Democrat in any case.

To oppose racism against a particular group is not "identity politics". You should be more careful not to confuse the Democratic Party with strident dilettante wannabe-radical campus kids with big mouths.


----------



## Sinajuavi

rylah said:


> Couldn't be further from truth, Israel and the US are the same on democracy index, Israel is also the 11th happiest country in the world.
> 
> We both know if Israel opens its gates - half of the Arabs in the middle east move there the 1st day, and the other half would abandon their shithole countries on the second day.
> 
> Ask Your fellow welfare frauds in Europe, they don't see a problem with turning the countries in which they have the highest quality of life into another version of the same tyrannies they ran from.
> 
> I just wonder when Tlaib starts selling Sharia as the last thing to "save America".


I'd be surprised if the USA rated even as high as Israel in terms of democracy. We're pretty much the bottom of the barrel, compared to countries like France, Denmark, New Zealand, Canada, etc.


----------



## Sinajuavi

Sunni Man said:


> Israel is an apartheid terrorist state ruled by criminal psychopaths.  ..


Oh really... then do please tell us where are all the countries who are so superior ethically to Israel? Where are these paradigms of humanity and decency? China? Saudi Arabia? Turkey? Myanmar? Syria? Algeria?

Really, WHERE!!????

All the hyperbolic nonsense spewed against Israel really boils down to simple RACISM, antisemitism. If not, you'd hold all other countries to your impeccable standards.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah said:


> Sure, neither Farakhan, like accusing their "Jewish friends" of disloyalty.
> Those are merely misinterpreted _compliments_...right?
> 
> Just some people doing something











						Why Israel can't withdraw to '67 borders
					

Blog touching current topics where the Bible´s perspective on them has become uncomfortable or diluted.




					bjornhellman.blogspot.com
				



" 67 Borders" have and will always be DOA


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Why Israel can't withdraw to '67 borders
> 
> 
> Blog touching current topics where the Bible´s perspective on them has become uncomfortable or diluted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bjornhellman.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " 67 Borders" have and will always be DOA



OF COURSE THE MUSLIM WILL DISAGREE.  LOL


----------



## Sinajuavi

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Why Israel can't withdraw to '67 borders
> 
> 
> Blog touching current topics where the Bible´s perspective on them has become uncomfortable or diluted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bjornhellman.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " 67 Borders" have and will always be DOA


I disagree with their comments directed at Israel, so I'm not sure what you're telling me. I do not yet hear them speaking vitriol on the level of Farrakhan.

The hope is that the Democrats will teach them a few things, and they may even end up as useless participants in USA-Israel relations. If they cannot learn... then don't lecture me about it. If they make unacceptable statements in the future, they should be censured.

67 borders were a ceasefire line, with no legal validity. For the Arab side, those borders are not their goal, but rather the elimination of Israel. I get that.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sinajuavi said:


> I disagree with their comments directed at Israel, so I'm not sure what you're telling me. I do not yet hear them speaking vitriol on the level of Farrakhan.
> 
> The hope is that the Democrats will teach them a few things, and they may even end up as useless participants in USA-Israel relations. If they cannot learn... then don't lecture me about it. If they make unacceptable statements in the future, they should be censured.
> 
> 67 borders were a ceasefire line, with no legal validity. For the Arab side, those borders are not their goal, but rather the elimination of Israel. I get that.


Hi . Wasn’t directed at you specifically.  My point is; if the Borders weren’t accepted then why should Israel accept them now?
 Jordan prevented them from their Holy Sites . Ask any Pro Palestinian why Israel should accept it and there will be no response


----------



## Sinajuavi

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Hi . Wasn’t directed at you specifically.  My point is; if the Borders weren’t accepted then why should Israel accept them now?
> Jordan prevented them from their Holy Sites . Ask any Pro Palestinian why Israel should accept it and there will be no response


Ah yes, it would seem we agree on this. The geographical definition of "Palestine" changes with the wind. Mostly it seems to conform with this Israeli joke:

Q: Where is this "Palestine" I keep hearing about?
A: Anywhere a Jew is standing.


----------



## Sixties Fan

Their argument has been that by mentioning that Omar seems to water down terrorism by comparing Israel and America to Hamas and the Taliban, AIPAC is unfairly linking Omar with terrorism itself.

Obviously, AIPAC's ad didn't go that far. If they felt that she was a terrorist, the tagline "Condemn terrorists, not America" wouldn't make much sense. 

There is a good reason why Omar's anti-Israel supporters want to change the argument from what Omar actually has said to identity politics, where a Muslim woman of color is untouchable and any criticism is twisted into Islamophobia, misogyny, racism and incitement. 

However, the record shows that during the short time Omar was in the Minnesota Senate she consistently chose to defend and support terrorists.

As soon as Omar was elected in November 2016, before she actually took office as a state senator, Omar wrote a letter to Judge Michael Brown asking for leniency for 9 nine Somali men facing sentencing for trying to join ISIS.

In her letter, Omar wrote that the men do not deserve long sentences in prison, as this would destroy their lives. She suggested instead a rehabilitation program, saying “the desire to commit violence is not inherent to people — it is the consequence for alienation.”

However, Judge Brown had already tried a deradicalization program for at least one of the men, placing him in a halfway house. He violated the terms of parole and was sent back to prison.

Either Omar was not aware of this - which is unlikely, since the Somali community in Minnesota is tight-knit - or she tried to use her influence to release nine men who intended to join ISIS.

(full article online)









						Ilhan Omar's career in the Minnesota Senate proves she supports terrorists
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Their argument has been that by mentioning that Omar seems to water down terrorism *by comparing Israel and America to Hamas and the Taliban, *AIPAC is unfairly linking Omar with terrorism itself.


That is another Zionist lie. She didn't say that.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> That is another Zionist lie. She didn't say that.


This is what she said.  There is no confusion about what she said.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> This is what she said.  There is no confusion about what she said.


Indeed, perhaps you should read it again, slowly.

So Blinken wants the Palestinians to go to Israel's kangaroo court for justice?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

In 2019, after Israel originally denied permission for Representatives Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib to visit the West Bank because of their support for BDS, Tlaib appealed to Interior Minister Aryeh Deri asking to visit her elderly grandmother ("sity") on humanitarian grounds, saying that she will not use the occasion to promote boycotting Israel.

Israel granted permission for her visit.

After a backlash from her fans, Tlaib did an about-face and angrily said that she would never submit to such humiliating restrictions - that she had explicitly accepted only one day beforehand. Her sity was just not that important.

This week, Tlaib criticized the Palestinian Authority for their arrests of protesters, telling Mahmoud Abbas "Shame on you!"

According to Khaled Abu Toameh,  as a result of her tweet, Tlaib "is persona non grata in Palestine, according to a senior Palestinian official in Ramallah."

So even if Tlaib would want to visit her grandmother now - whether through Israel or through Jordan -it looks like the Palestinian Authority would ban her.

Will there be any headlines about this? 

(full article online)









						Sorry, @RashidaTlaib, but you cannot visit your grandmother - because the PA won't allow it
					

Blogging about Israel and the Arab world since, oh, forever.




					elderofziyon.blogspot.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Tlaib, who has a long history of anti-Semitic rhetoric, retweeted a post from critical race theorist Khaled Beydoun that urged donations to Baitulmaal, a Texas-based nonprofit. Experts say Baitulmaal helps fundraise for Hamas and distributes aid to the "families of martyrs of the Palestinian people." And the group's leader, Mazen Mokhtar, has been accused of working with the Taliban and other terrorist groups.

The Unlimited Friends Association works with Baitulmaal to hand out cash to the families of Palestinian terrorists, according to the Middle East Forum. These donations complement the Palestinian Authority's formal "Pay to Slay" program, which has funneled hundreds of millions of dollars to Palestinian terrorists. The Palestinian government this year paid $42,000 to the family of a Palestinian terrorist who stabbed two Israelis to death and wounded two more, including a two-year-old child.

The association, which lists Baitulmaal on its website's partners and donors page, is openly hostile towards Israel. The group's Facebook page contains references to "the filth of the most dirty Jews" and "Nazi Zionist jails." The association also partners with Islamic Relief, a group with which the State Department cut ties this year because of "anti-Semitism exhibited repeatedly" by its leaders.

(full article online)









						Rashida Tlaib Promoted a Fundraiser for Group Tied to Hamas, Taliban - Washington Free Beacon
					

Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) on Wednesday shared a tweet that advertised a fundraiser for an organization with ties to Hamas and the Taliban.




					freebeacon.com


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Tlaib, who has a long history of anti-Semitic rhetoric, retweeted a post from critical race theorist Khaled Beydoun that urged donations to Baitulmaal, a Texas-based nonprofit. Experts say Baitulmaal helps fundraise for Hamas and distributes aid to the "families of martyrs of the Palestinian people." And the group's leader, Mazen Mokhtar, has been accused of working with the Taliban and other terrorist groups.
> 
> The Unlimited Friends Association works with Baitulmaal to hand out cash to the families of Palestinian terrorists, according to the Middle East Forum. These donations complement the Palestinian Authority's formal "Pay to Slay" program, which has funneled hundreds of millions of dollars to Palestinian terrorists. The Palestinian government this year paid $42,000 to the family of a Palestinian terrorist who stabbed two Israelis to death and wounded two more, including a two-year-old child.
> 
> The association, which lists Baitulmaal on its website's partners and donors page, is openly hostile towards Israel. The group's Facebook page contains references to "the filth of the most dirty Jews" and "Nazi Zionist jails." The association also partners with Islamic Relief, a group with which the State Department cut ties this year because of "anti-Semitism exhibited repeatedly" by its leaders.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashida Tlaib Promoted a Fundraiser for Group Tied to Hamas, Taliban - Washington Free Beacon
> 
> 
> Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D., Mich.) on Wednesday shared a tweet that advertised a fundraiser for an organization with ties to Hamas and the Taliban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freebeacon.com





Sixties Fan said:


> Middle East Forum


Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan Omar got completely owned by a Jewish Zionist after CNN Interview
					

This is the most perfect response to Omar's antisemitism.




					www.israelunwired.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The “Squad” is a small group of radical members of the U.S. House of Representatives who run for Congress under the banner of the Democratic Party but do not reflect its mainstream policies. They represent niche districts that are not typical of the Democratic base. They could not be elected in any statewide race, because they lack widespread support. They were nominated because of low turnout in primaries and were elected because their districts are overwhelmingly Democrat. They are fringe Democrats who should not have influence beyond their districts. But the House leadership of the Democratic Party has exaggerated their significance and given them more power than they deserve.

One important issue that distinguishes them from mainstream Democrats is their knee-jerk hatred of Israel and their willingness to deny America’s most important Middle East ally the means to defend its civilians against rocket attacks from terrorist organizations such as Hamas and Hezbollah, as well as from Iran’s nuclear program. At least one member of the Squad is an overt anti-Semite who has repeatedly made bigoted statements against American Jews. Instead of being marginalized for these outrageous canards, she was rewarded by the Democratic leadership by being given a plum assignment as a member the House Foreign Affairs Committee.

Now the Squad has managed to extort the leadership into removing a billion-dollar commitment to replenish Israel’s Iron Dome defense system that protects civilians from rocket attacks. The Squad, and its Democrat allies in the House, threatened to vote against an appropriation bill unless the Iron Dome allocation was removed. And they won — at least for now. The allocation was removed over the objection of mainstream Democrats and Republicans, and the Squad claimed victory.

These bigoted actions directly violate the platform of the Democratic Party (as well as that of the Republican Party). The Democratic Party must decide whether it will become captive to its most extreme wing or whether it will marginalize these radicals who are not only anti-Israel but, in many ways, anti-American. They are intolerant of dissent and due process for those who disagree with them. They are anti-police, anti-military, and anti-free market economy. Their vision of America and the world is out of sync with most Democrats and independents.

Up until recently, they could be largely ignored by voters as a loud but ineffective distraction. But now that they have managed to influence legislation in so negative a manner, they must be taken seriously by voters and rejected.

(full article online)









						Opinion: The Squalid ‘Squad’ Is Trying to Destroy Bipartisan Support for Israel | United with Israel
					

The time has come, indeed it is long past, for the Democratic leadership to stand strong against the anti-American, anti-Israel and anti-decency squalid Squad.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

However, according to the open letter’s authors, this was not simply a bit of wordplay that highlighted Omar and some of her Democratic colleague’s incessant attacks on Israel (see here and here).

Instead, they viewed the revised headline and included image as evidence the Star Tribune was promoting a “textbook example of Islamophobia” and accused the outlet of “equating Muslims with terrorism.”

Rather bizarrely, the open letter writers nevertheless asserted they “do not feel it is necessary to explain why this represents a clear example of deeply seated racism and Islamophobia among the decision makers at the paper,” even while claiming such editorial content “increase threats of violence” towards Omar as well as her Muslim colleagues and “other women of color.”

The letter also contains a list of demands for the Star Tribune to make amends, which include hiring “black, Muslim, and female voices” to the editorial board; ending “the use [of] loaded, racist or Islamophobic language in headlines in coverage”; and, finally, apologizing for and changing the “racist headline against Rep. Ilhan Omar and accompanying image.”

Sharing a link to the letter on Twitter, Omar claimed she has “great respect for journalists” but insisted she “will not stand by while an (overwhelmingly white and male) editorial board continues to use divide and conquer tactics against communities of color in our city.”

(full article online)









						Free Speech for Me, Not for Thee: Ilhan Omar Calls For Newspaper Censorship Over Critical Op-Ed | Honest Reporting
					

Ilhan Omar has been an outspoken proponent of the constitutionally protected right of free speech when it comes to criticizing Israel. In 2019, for




					honestreporting.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

Sia Kodestani, an American Jew born in Iran, tweeted to the congresswoman, “Your staffer Hussain Altamimi says Israel is ‘a racist European ethnostate.’ That’s wrong for many reasons, and it erases Mizrahi Jews like me. A majority of Jewish Israelis are descendents of 850,000 Jews violently expelled from Arab countries. Will you call him out?”

Altamimi’s post is the latest in a string of antisemitism controversies related to Ocasio-Cortez. In September she sought to block U.S. financial assistance for Israel to replenish its stockpile of Iron Dome interceptors. In July, Ocasio-Cortez and fellow progressive Democratic Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-Mich) called for the Treasury Dept. to strip tax-exempt status from U.S. charities “supporting” Israeli settlements.

(full article online)

https://unitedwithisrael.org/aoc-under-fire-after-staffer-calls-israel-a-racist-european-ethnostate/?utm_source=newsletters_unitedwithisrael_org&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Jews+Angry+as+AOC+Staffer+Calls+Israel+‘Racist+Ethnostate%2C+Built+on+Stolen+Land’%3B+Protect+Jewish+Students+Threatened+with+Death%3B+How+Israel+is+Solving+a+Major+Global+Crisis&utm_campaign=20211231_m166070894_Jews+Angry++as+AOC+Staffer+Calls+Israel+‘Racist+Ethnostate%2C+Built+on+Stolen+Land’%3B+Protect+Jewish+Students+Threatened+with+Death%3B+How+Israel+is+Solving+a+Major+Global+Crisis&utm_term=_27BUILT+ON+STOLEN+LAND_27_3F+Jews+Furious+as+AOC+Staffer+Calls+Israel+_E2_80_98Racist+Ethnostate+Bu


----------



## P F Tinmore

Hollie said:


> It really is outrageous that we have two Islamic misfits elected to office for no obvious reason other than they fill a “diversity” slot. There is nothing to suggest that either of them has any qualifications that one would think should be a prerequisite for office. Their first week as “elected officials” indicates that their only agenda is to press their Jew-hating proclivities.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

P F Tinmore said:


>



Viral video shows Michigan Rep. Rashida Tlaib dancing without mask at wedding in Metro Detroit

 This is how " proud" she is to be an American NOT  following the Rules that the COMMON MAN must OBEY or get arrested











						Tlaib admits she is wearing a mask due to nearby 'Republican tracker'
					

Rep. Rashida Tlaib admitted on Monday that she only was wearing a mask because a Republican 'tracker' was following her, according to camera footage revealed Wednesday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

In The News - Omar/Tlaib/Trump: Rosenbaum​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Sixties Fan said:


>


He keeps referring to “ Black Lives Matter” yet the Organization doesn’t give a S..T about “ their own”


----------



## Sixties Fan

The weekend’s fawning feature is about Rashida Tlaib—or more specifically, about the righteousness of Rashida Tlaib’s anti-Israel dogmas. It follows just a few months after the paper printed another flattering story about an anti-Israel (and anti-Jewish) activist, Gaza poetry professor Refaat Alareer.

The premise of the earlier piece was, commendably, retracted with an editors’ note acknowledging failures in reporting. (Alareer was feted as a bridge-builder, though he is a hatemonger.)

The new piece, which was published online on Thursday and is slated to appear in print in this weekend’s Sunday Magazine under the headline “What Rashida Tlaib Represents,” will get no such sweeping correction. That’s because author Rozina Ali was honest — not on the details of the conflict, but at least about the essence of Tlaib’s extreme positions.

Tlaib seeks an end to Israel. Ali more or less admits it. Tlaib is unhappy about Israel’s life-saving anti-rocket system, the Iron Dome. Ali doesn’t deny it. Indeed, to conceal these beliefs would be counterproductive, since the core premise of the piece is that they are noble positions.

In promoting that conclusion Ali plays tricks on her readers, with the tendentious characterizations starting at the very first sentence: “Last May,” she writes, “following protests in East Jerusalem over planned evictions of Palestinians, Hamas started firing rockets toward Tel Aviv, and Israeli airstrikes pounded residential buildings in the Gaza Strip.”
----------
Ali, at least, does mention the criticism that followed Tlaib’s slur about American supporters of Israel having “forgot[ten] what country they represent.” But she seems to miss that this example, too, belies her claim that accusations of antisemitism follow from mere “criticism of Israeli policies.” This, after all, was an allegation of dual loyalty levelled against _Americans_, not a comment on Israeli behavior.

As a whole, Ali’s piece is meant as a lesson about, first, why Tlaib should be seen as a hero, and second, why Americans are allegedly receptive to her extreme anti-Israel messages.

For Ali, the answer to the first question is that Tlaib is a hero because her extreme anti-Israelism. That’s the author’s prerogative.

The second question is best answered not by the arguments in Ali’s article, but by the very existence and nature of the piece, which is more of the same from a newspaper that too-often excuses, or even lauds, attacks on Israel’s legitimacy and Jews in general.

Here is yet another story taking aim at Israel. Here are yet more distortions meant to misinform readers about the conflict. When editors make a point of defaming the Jewish state and whitewashing Palestinian contributions to the conflict, and do so again and again, it would hardly be surprising if some readers take the bait.










						What the NY Times Tlaib Feature Represents
					

The latest New York Times hagiography of an anti-Israel activist has dropped. Yet another story taking aim at Israel. Yet more distortions meant to




					www.camera.org


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Had no idea singing on a plane was prohibited?  No law that I know of.  Does anyone? ]


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


Arms deals with Arab countries is going to make peace?


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> Arms deals with Arab countries is going to make peace?



Peace is an elusive word, especially in Arabic.

Cooperation and strong alliances
ensure stability and prosperity
but a weak ally is no less a
threat of war.

The cooperation is much wider,
only 8% of the funds are allocated to arms,
the main aspects are business and healthcare.










						Israel ranked 9th happiest country in the world - annual report
					

Overall, the Nordic countries once again dominated the top slots, with Finland coming in as the world's happiest country for the fifth year in a row.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah




----------



## P F Tinmore

rylah said:


>


Omar never said that Jews have dual loyalty.


----------



## Sixties Fan

One of the individuals who refused to ignore such an egregious tweet is one of Omar’s constituent’s, Rabbi Hayim Herring.

The author and former congregational leader delivered a letter to Omar flagging specific errors that he warned amount to a “a version of the dangerous anti-Jewish ‘blood-libel’ trope.”

Herring also started a Change.org petition demanding that Omar “think before she tweets antisemitic and bigoted comments.”

“I have been frustrated, like many other Jewish constituents, with her anti-Israel, anti-Jewish, and anti-other minority comments,” said Herring, according to a report by a Twin Cities area Jewish community website called TC Jewfolk. “I think that you can’t just tweet and get away with things. I decided I can’t sit idly by.”

‘Trifecta of Lies’​Herring continued, “So if we break it apart, what she’s saying is, members of the Israeli establishment planned a premeditated murder. About the $3.8 billion in military aid with no restrictions: if you’re on the House Foreign Affairs Committee, and you don’t know that most of that has to be reinvested here, then you don’t deserve to be on the Foreign Affairs Committee.






“And here we go with human rights violations. Well, let’s talk about the fact that Israeli human rights were being violated by terrorists. So it was that trifecta of lies,” Herring added.

Herring highlighted the fact that Omar accused Israel of killing the journalist before “a verifiable forensic or international investigation was completed” into Abu-Akleh’s death.

Omar tweeted the comments after CNN and AP published reports spreading accusations that Israel targeted journalists. As a result, CNN’s journalistic ethics and standards have been questioned by several media watchdogs. CNN relied almost entirely on biased so-called “witnesses,” several of whom supported the murder of innocent Israelis in coldblooded terror attacks.

CNN’s star forensics expert, Chris Cobb-Smith, was also exposed as an advisor to the London-based Forensic Architecture, which HonestReporting noted has “produced numerous pseudo-scientific investigations into Israel that have reached provenly biased and misleading conclusions.” 

(full article online)









						‘Trifecta of Lies’: Omar’s ‘Anti-Jewish Blood Libel’ Protested by Constituent | United with Israel
					

Rabbi Hayim Herring demanded that Ilhan Omar “think before she tweets antisemitic and bigoted comments” after the lawmaker accused Israel of killing an Al Jazeera reporter.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> One of the individuals who refused to ignore such an egregious tweet is one of Omar’s constituent’s, Rabbi Hayim Herring.
> 
> The author and former congregational leader delivered a letter to Omar flagging specific errors that he warned amount to a “a version of the dangerous anti-Jewish ‘blood-libel’ trope.”
> 
> Herring also started a Change.org petition demanding that Omar “think before she tweets antisemitic and bigoted comments.”
> 
> “I have been frustrated, like many other Jewish constituents, with her anti-Israel, anti-Jewish, and anti-other minority comments,” said Herring, according to a report by a Twin Cities area Jewish community website called TC Jewfolk. “I think that you can’t just tweet and get away with things. I decided I can’t sit idly by.”
> 
> ‘Trifecta of Lies’​Herring continued, “So if we break it apart, what she’s saying is, members of the Israeli establishment planned a premeditated murder. About the $3.8 billion in military aid with no restrictions: if you’re on the House Foreign Affairs Committee, and you don’t know that most of that has to be reinvested here, then you don’t deserve to be on the Foreign Affairs Committee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “And here we go with human rights violations. Well, let’s talk about the fact that Israeli human rights were being violated by terrorists. So it was that trifecta of lies,” Herring added.
> 
> Herring highlighted the fact that Omar accused Israel of killing the journalist before “a verifiable forensic or international investigation was completed” into Abu-Akleh’s death.
> 
> Omar tweeted the comments after CNN and AP published reports spreading accusations that Israel targeted journalists. As a result, CNN’s journalistic ethics and standards have been questioned by several media watchdogs. CNN relied almost entirely on biased so-called “witnesses,” several of whom supported the murder of innocent Israelis in coldblooded terror attacks.
> 
> CNN’s star forensics expert, Chris Cobb-Smith, was also exposed as an advisor to the London-based Forensic Architecture, which HonestReporting noted has “produced numerous pseudo-scientific investigations into Israel that have reached provenly biased and misleading conclusions.”
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Trifecta of Lies’: Omar’s ‘Anti-Jewish Blood Libel’ Protested by Constituent | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Rabbi Hayim Herring demanded that Ilhan Omar “think before she tweets antisemitic and bigoted comments” after the lawmaker accused Israel of killing an Al Jazeera reporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unitedwithisrael.org


Why don't you post what she said that was antisemitic?


----------



## Hollie

Too busy promoting her Islamic terrorist heroes to actually do her day job of sucking up kuffar dollars.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Why don't you post what she said that was antisemitic?


Try learning what is antisemitic to begin with.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Try learning what is antisemitic to begin with.


Your usual duck,.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Your usual duck,.


Stop being lazy.  It will make you stop being antisemitic.
Because you do know very well what antisemitism is.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Stop being lazy.  It will make you stop being antisemitic.
> Because you do know very well what antisemitism is.


Sure I do, but it is not that fake shit promoted by the IHRA whackos.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> Sure I do, but it is not that fake shit promoted by the IHRA whackos.


Do share your definition of Antisemitism with us.


----------



## surada

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"



The possibility of a two state solution died
20 years ago . There's no land left for even a small contiguous state. What will you do with all those inconvenient natives?


----------



## surada

rylah said:


> Couldn't be further from truth, Israel and the US are the same on democracy index, Israel is also the 11th happiest country in the world.
> 
> We both know if Israel opens its gates - half of the Arabs in the middle east move there the 1st day, and the other half would abandon their shithole countries on the second day.
> 
> Ask Your fellow welfare frauds in Europe, they don't see a problem with turning the countries in which they have the highest quality of life into another version of the same tyrannies they ran from.
> 
> I just wonder when Tlaib starts selling Sharia as the last thing to "save America".


Israel has been a US foreign aid recipient since 1948.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The possibility of a two state solution died
> 20 years ago . There's no land left for even a small contiguous state. What will you do with all those inconvenient natives?


What they have is better then what the Jordanians left for the Jews after 1948, when the Jew were kicked out of their own ancient homeland in Judea, Samaria and the Jewish Quarter of Jerusalem.  Including not allowing the Jews to go to the Western Wall.

That sounded more like it was after the Romans kept the Jews from entering Jerusalem.

The Arab "natives" can do whatever they want including create their own country in those areas where they are.  No they do not need to be continuous as they are waring clans either way.  The PA and Hamas would continue to war for power as they are doing right now, just as they did when the Jews left Gaza in 2005.

They can go to Jordan, or Arabia, wherever their indigenous Arab hearts tell them to.  There is also Lebanon, Syria.  There is so much stolen land by the Arabs from the Indigenous people in the Middle East and North Africa, that All of it has become the "Arab Nation", or rather the Islamic Nation.

Being born, native, in a place, does not mean one owns the land.  Just ask all of the Europeans who took over the Americas, Australia, New Zealand, Hawaii, etc.

They know who the Indigenous, native people of the areas are, just as Arabs and Europeans know that the Jews are the indigenous people of the Land of Israel.

Now, when are so many anti Jews Europeans and Muslims going to stop denying the Jewish rights to their own homeland and allow them to live in peace with the Christians and Muslims who do want to live in peace with the Jews in Israel, Judea and Samaria?

When is Tlaib and so many others going to start working towards putting an end to aid to Hamas and the PA as long as they insist on educating their populations to only want to kill Jews and destroy Israel?


Al Husseini, Arafat, Abbas, Hamas, not one of them wanted a two state solution.  It is not 20 years, but 102 years since a possibility for a two state solution sailed away.

It sailed away every time the Arabs said no to a two state solution. 1937, 1947, 2000 etc


Keep bsing about the "natives" of the land and how they are being kept from having some life, or this or that by the Israelis, when you do know very well that it is Abbas and Hamas who are doing that with the hope that somehow Israel will be destroyed and the Islamic Caliphate will finally come to be.

Let us have your short, repeated response to the above.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The weekend’s fawning feature is about Rashida Tlaib—or more specifically, about the righteousness of Rashida Tlaib’s anti-Israel dogmas. It follows just a few months after the paper printed another flattering story about an anti-Israel (and anti-Jewish) activist, Gaza poetry professor Refaat Alareer.
> 
> The premise of the earlier piece was, commendably, retracted with an editors’ note acknowledging failures in reporting. (Alareer was feted as a bridge-builder, though he is a hatemonger.)
> 
> The new piece, which was published online on Thursday and is slated to appear in print in this weekend’s Sunday Magazine under the headline “What Rashida Tlaib Represents,” will get no such sweeping correction. That’s because author Rozina Ali was honest — not on the details of the conflict, but at least about the essence of Tlaib’s extreme positions.
> 
> Tlaib seeks an end to Israel. Ali more or less admits it. Tlaib is unhappy about Israel’s life-saving anti-rocket system, the Iron Dome. Ali doesn’t deny it. Indeed, to conceal these beliefs would be counterproductive, since the core premise of the piece is that they are noble positions.
> 
> In promoting that conclusion Ali plays tricks on her readers, with the tendentious characterizations starting at the very first sentence: “Last May,” she writes, “following protests in East Jerusalem over planned evictions of Palestinians, Hamas started firing rockets toward Tel Aviv, and Israeli airstrikes pounded residential buildings in the Gaza Strip.”
> ----------
> Ali, at least, does mention the criticism that followed Tlaib’s slur about American supporters of Israel having “forgot[ten] what country they represent.” But she seems to miss that this example, too, belies her claim that accusations of antisemitism follow from mere “criticism of Israeli policies.” This, after all, was an allegation of dual loyalty levelled against _Americans_, not a comment on Israeli behavior.
> 
> As a whole, Ali’s piece is meant as a lesson about, first, why Tlaib should be seen as a hero, and second, why Americans are allegedly receptive to her extreme anti-Israel messages.
> 
> For Ali, the answer to the first question is that Tlaib is a hero because her extreme anti-Israelism. That’s the author’s prerogative.
> 
> The second question is best answered not by the arguments in Ali’s article, but by the very existence and nature of the piece, which is more of the same from a newspaper that too-often excuses, or even lauds, attacks on Israel’s legitimacy and Jews in general.
> 
> Here is yet another story taking aim at Israel. Here are yet more distortions meant to misinform readers about the conflict. When editors make a point of defaming the Jewish state and whitewashing Palestinian contributions to the conflict, and do so again and again, it would hardly be surprising if some readers take the bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the NY Times Tlaib Feature Represents
> 
> 
> The latest New York Times hagiography of an anti-Israel activist has dropped. Yet another story taking aim at Israel. Yet more distortions meant to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.camera.org


I have never heard Rashida say anything bad about Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> I have never heard Rashida say anything bad about Jews.


Of course not.  That would keep any Jew from voting for her.

She does not say it in public, how about in private ?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

surada said:


> The possibility of a two state solution died
> 20 years ago . There's no land left for even a small contiguous state. What will you do with all those inconvenient natives?


Israel already left Gaza. Olmert offered to leave most of the W Bank including most of E Jerusalem. Both were turned down. In addition, they are demanding “ Right of Return “ When Countries sign treaties there are benefits for both parties 
I’m addition, the PLO has made it clear the Israelis will have no access to the Western Wall. Give me one reason why Israel 🇮🇱 should even consider the above


----------



## surada

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Israel already left Gaza. Olmert offered to leave most of the W Bank including most of E Jerusalem. Both were turned down. In addition, they are demanding “ Right of Return “ When Countries sign treaties there are benefits for both parties
> I’m addition, the PLO has made it clear the Israelis will have no access to the Western Wall. Give me one reason why Israel 🇮🇱 should even consider the above


Why do Israelis pray at the wall of Fortress Antonia?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

surada said:


> Why do Israelis pray at the wall of Fortress Antonia?


I would call your question Deflection


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Why do Is
> 
> 
> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would call your question Deflection
Click to expand...

Do not answer her rewriting of history here.  I already answered it in the right thread.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Do not answer her rewriting of history here.  I already answered it in the right thread.


Answer it again for our fellow travelers.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Why do Israelis pray at the wall of Fortress Antonia?



Why do you support anyone stopping them?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why do you support anyone stopping them?



 Who said anything about stopping them? They have been praying there since 1500 AD and all during the Ottoman empire.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Who said anything about stopping them? They have been praying there since 1500 AD and all during the Ottoman empire.



You don't want to stop them?
That's a relief.
So why do you give a shit?


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You don't want to stop them?
> That's a relief.
> So why do you give a shit?


I asked a question. It was built by Herod in honor of Marc Anthony's daughter.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> I asked a question. It was built by Herod in honor of Marc Anthony's daughter.


Go to the correct thread to attempt to destroy any Jewish history.





__





						The Right To Destroy Jewish History
					

They are not, and you need to stop telling that lie.  Palestinian JEWS, are descendants from any Jew back then.  Just as are all other Jews who are indigenous from that area and migrated with their religion to other parts of the world.  Because they could, because they were forced to.  No matter...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> I asked a question. It was built by Herod in honor of Marc Anthony's daughter.



I asked you a question.

Why do you give a shit?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

surada said:


> Answer it again for our fellow travelers.


Why don’t you find it and paste it? Unless you don’t remember he answered you 🇮🇱


----------



## Sixties Fan

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Why don’t you find it and paste it? Unless you don’t remember he answered you 🇮🇱


This question belongs in the The Right to Destroy Jewish History  Thread.

Please go there


----------



## surada

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Why don’t you find it and paste it? Unless you don’t remember he answered you 🇮🇱


Can't do that with my tablet.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Can't do that with my tablet.


Well, then you are on your own about finding the answer and living with it.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

surada said:


> Can't do that with my tablet.


Go access a Computer. Or find directly where it is and let people know 🇮🇱👍


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> Israel has been a US foreign aid recipient since 1948.



Do you really think less than 1% of Israel's GDP
is what makes it among the top happiest countries?

Or the Islamist excuse for mass degradation,
despite having been given more aid per capita
than the entire European continent for WWII restoration?









						A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
					

Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These



					www.altalang.com


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rylah 


rylah said:


> Do you really think less than 1% of Israel's GDP
> is what makes it among the top happiest countries?
> 
> Or the Islamist excuse for mass degradation,
> despite having been given more aid per capita
> than the entire European continent for WWII restoration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services
> 
> 
> Greece annually translates five times more books from English than the entire Arab world, and currently, 65 million Arab adults are illiterate. These
> 
> 
> 
> www.altalang.com


Just take pleasure in the fact that she can’t stand foreign aide being given to Israel 🇮🇱


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Shocking Farewell: Palestinian Teen Wanted to be a Martyr, Left Will | United with Israel
					

Palestinian political strategy: Encourage children to kill themselves in Martyrdom-seeking attacks. Then complain to the international community that Israel is killing Palestinian children.




					unitedwithisrael.org
				




  The Israelis granted him his wish,  May there be many more


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## P F Tinmore

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return











						Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return
					

The newly elected Democratic nominee for Congress talks about how she plans to help working-class Detroit and why she supports a one-state solution for Israel-Palestine.




					inthesetimes.com
				



Great article, thanks.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


>


We're Not White | Amer Zahr | TEDxDetroit​


----------



## Sixties Fan

P F Tinmore said:


> We're Not White | Amer Zahr | TEDxDetroit​


White Supremacists changed the Race designation from Caucasian to White on documents.

Until that is changed back all who checked Caucasian, now have to check White or write Caucasian on the side.

White should refer to Europeans only, but it does not.
It refers now to all who used to check the Caucasian box.


----------



## rylah

P F Tinmore said:


> We're Not White | Amer Zahr | TEDxDetroit​



Sure, and swastika on your flags mere coincidence....

But why must Arabs use 'blackface'?


----------



## Sixties Fan

While the Jewish community has justifiably opposed Omar, it appears that many members of her own Somali-American community aren’t fans of the radical politician either.

Over the weekend, Omar appeared at an annual Somali Independence Day event in Minnesota, which is home to around 50,000 people of Somali descent.

Loud boos could be heard emanating from the crowd as she took the stage with her third husband, Tim Mynett, in tow.



According to Senior Fellow at the American Enterprise Institute, Michael Rubin, Somalis are “frustrated … that Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar of Minnesota, the first Somali-American and one of the first two Muslim women elected to Congress, had not used her seat to advance U.S.-Somali ties.”

Omar’s Convicted Felon Friend​“Instead, Omar has made the Palestinian issue a cornerstone of her congressional activism, apparently at the urging both of Basim Sabri — her second largest donor and a Palestinian-American real estate tycoon from Minneapolis who donated maximum amounts to Omar’s congressional campaign — as well as his daughter Karmel, a fundraiser for causes in the Gaza Strip,” added Rubin. “No group or charity can operate in Gaza, however, without cooperating with Hamas, which has ruled the Palestinian territory with an iron fist since 2006.”

Rubin notes that Sabri is a “polarizing figure” and a “convicted felon” whom Somalis see as a “slum lord” who “exploits the Somali community.”

“Politicians need donors, but to ally and embrace Sabri, a man Somali-Americans believe exploits them, rubs Omar’s constituents the wrong way,” Rubin added.










						Anti-Israel Lawmaker Loudly Booed By Her Own Community | United with Israel
					

Somali-Americans gave staunch opponent of the Jewish state, Congresswoman Ilhan Omar, a piece of their mind.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

Ilhan’s Country
					

Traveling through East Africa and Minnesota reveals a story more quintessentially American than either the congresswoman or her detractors want to admit




					www.tabletmag.com


----------



## surada

Hollie said:


> I agree. I suppose my complaint was directed more at the abysmal state of politics here in the U.S.  A pair of chuckleheads with no obvious qualifications for elected office have nothing better to do than launch into the expected diatribes aimed at Israel and the Jewish people.



The possibility of a two state solution died more than a decade ago. Israeli settlements in the West Bank don't leave any room for a contiguous Palestine state. It would be tiny disconnected bantustans. Does Israel have a just solution?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The possibility of a two state solution died more than a decade ago. Israeli settlements in the West Bank don't leave any room for a contiguous Palestine state. It would be tiny disconnected bantustans. Does Israel have a just solution?



Yeah, the pallies fucked up so many times, they don't deserve a contiguous state.

*Does Israel have a just solution?*

Give each pallie a bus ticket to a loving Arab neighbor.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The possibility of a two state solution died more than a decade ago. Israeli settlements in the West Bank don't leave any room for a contiguous Palestine state. It would be tiny disconnected bantustans. Does Israel have a just solution?


Copy and paste.  Copy and paste.  Does not deserve a response.  Does not care to do her homework.  Israel equals foreigners, Arabs equal natives to the land.  Every land.


----------



## rylah

surada said:


> The possibility of a two state solution died more than a decade ago. Israeli settlements in the West Bank don't leave any room for a contiguous Palestine state. It would be tiny disconnected bantustans. Does Israel have a just solution?



This only shows in your "Free Palestine" allowing Jews is not even an option.
If Arabs can't get it right with 2 Pali states, no point for the 3rd failure.

Israeli just solution, to do Islam to Muslims in all the liberated lands.
Which bears a question - how much Jizyah should Muslims pay?


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## TheParser

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


In the coming decades, more and more Congress people of all religions will urge the end of unconditional support of Israel.

Israel, of course, knows this, so there is no doubt it is quietly building friendly relations with other nations so that it will be prepared when the  time comes (in the next century)  when the United States withdraws 100% support.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

TheParser said:


> In the coming decades, more and more Congress people of all religions will urge the end of unconditional support of Israel.
> 
> Israel, of course, knows this, so there is no doubt it is quietly building friendly relations with other nations so that it will be prepared when the  time comes (in the next century)  when the United States withdraws 100% support.M


Nice try. Israel already offered all of Gaza, the Majority of the W. Bank and making Jerusalem a International City which was rejected. 
The US will never stop supporting Israel. In spite of that I’m happy that Israel 🇮🇱 is making Allies with the Arab World


----------



## TheParser

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The US will never stop supporting Israel.


I respectfully disagree.

Sometime in the next century, the demographics in this country will be very different.

Many of those future Americans will not be especially sympathetic toward Israel.  Many of them will favor the Palestinians.

So it essential for Israel to have other friends that will give Israel 100% support. 

I hope that Israel exists forever. The Jewish people deserve their own homeland, which is -- after all -- only a tiny slice of land.  The Arab people have a huge amount of land, which Israel would be happy to help them develop.


----------



## Sixties Fan

TheParser said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> Sometime in the next century, the demographics in this country will be very different.
> 
> Many of those future Americans will not be especially sympathetic toward Israel.  Many of them will favor the Palestinians.
> 
> So it essential for Israel to have other friends that will give Israel 100% support.
> 
> I hope that Israel exists forever. The Jewish people deserve their own homeland, which is -- after all -- only a tiny slice of land.  The Arab people have a huge amount of land, which Israel would be happy to help them develop.


Sincerely, with or without the US support, Israel will be just fine 100 years from now.
It is a Startup country where it has invented and created all she needs to protect herself.

It is the Palestinians who have lost the Arab support, and only have extremist Europeans and others who insist in stealing more Jewish land without bring any peace between the two parties.

UNWRA has to be dismantled.  Soon, all the original refugees will be gone.  UNWRA only teaches extreme hatred towards Israel and Jews.

UNWRA and BDS need to be dismantled for any hope for the poor, not the rich leaders and others who are pro Hamas or PA,  Palestinians to have a normal life someday.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------



## Sixties Fan

U.S. Rep. Rashida Tlaib On Al-Jazeera: Israel Has An Apartheid System, We Need To Change Our Policies Towards It; I Don't See How A Two-State Solution Can Work
					






					www.memri.org


----------



## Mac-7

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> New Muslim congresswomen favor eliminating Israel
> 
> I am so happy they stated that is the long term Goal.  For that reason alone Israel will never give up any more territory or allow " Right of Return"


I know this is raw meat for the crazy libs

But i will never vote for a muslim


----------



## Sixties Fan

“Criminalizing and targeting their work is a cowardly attempt to hide the truth, and I know it will fail, because there are too many of us speaking truth to power.”

The video was part of a campaign dubbed “Stand with the six,” and was posted by one of the designated groups, Al-Haq.

But there’s a truth out there that Tlaib overlooks.

For example, Al-Haq director Shawan Jabarin’s PFLP ties have been publicly known at least since 2007. That’s when Israel’s Supreme Court upheld a travel ban against him, with one judge saying, “Some of his time is spent conducting a human rights organization, and some as an operative in an organization which has no qualms regarding murder and attempted murder, which have no relation whatsoever to rights. Quite the opposite, they reject the most basic right of all, without which there are no other rights, the right to life.”

In a November 2021 report, the Washington Institute’s Matthew Levitt detailed similar links between “the six” and the PFLP. Jabarin is not the only PFLP member working with one of the proscribed organizations. Other senior officials have their own connections, and the groups “routinely hire known PFLP operatives, including those convicted of terrorist plots and of being PFLP operatives,” the report said.

Israeli officials told Levitt that an employee at the Health Work Committees told police that “the PFLP-affiliated institutions are interconnected and serve as the organization’s lifeline financially and organizationally, i.e., money laundering and financing PFLP activity.”

A 2019 report by Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy, “Terrorists in Suits,” explains that “Hamas and PFLP operatives have infiltrated and adopted seemingly benign NGOs in the Palestinian Authority, Europe, North America and South Africa, for the purpose of advancing their ideological goal: the elimination of the State of Israel as the nation-state of the Jewish people. Moreover, it appears that terrorist organizations view NGOs in the West as a convenient means for raising funds which they could not otherwise obtain.”

Despite publicly available information, Tlaib doesn’t seem to consider that “the six” might serve violent agendas.

“These six organizations are on the front lines on the fight for human rights, justice and equity against the forces of violence, apartheid, and hate,” she said in the Al-Haq video.

While the idea may seem difficult to grasp, there is a fairly deep history that some charities which claim to serve humanitarian missions actually are part of terrorist networks. In the United States alone, the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development (HLF) — once the country’s largest Muslim charity — and the Islamic Committee for Palestine, were considered legitimate until evidence reveled their respective ties to Hamas and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).

HLF was part of a Muslim Brotherhood network in the United States once led by Mousa Abu Marzook, a senior Hamas political operative who lived in the US until he was deported in 1997. Its fundraisers routinely featured speeches from Hamas officials, and songs praising the terrorist group, including this one, in which singers call on Hamas to “teach us the rifle … raise the banner of jihad,” and says, “the victory of God is by martyrdom.”

An internal document listed all the Palestinian charities HLF worked with, defining the depth of Hamas control in each. “All of it is ours” several entries said.

At the charity’s trial, supporters protested outside the Dallas federal courthouse, carrying banners that read “feeding children is not a crime.”

True. But giving money and other forms of support to a US designated terrorist organization is.

The ICP was created by Sami Al-Arian, who worked as an engineering professor at the University of South Florida in Tampa. Although he helped secure a visa for Ramadan Abdullah Shallah, who went on to lead PIJ from 1995 until 2018, Al-Arian vehemently denied he or his charity had any terrorist connection.

But the relationship was clear in more intimate settings. During a 1991 speech at an ICP fundraiser in Cleveland, Al-Arian was introduced as the head of “the active arm of the Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine. We preferred to call it the ‘Islamic Committee for Palestine’ for security reasons.”

Later in that same event, Al-Arian’s host, Fawaz Damra, said the money raised was “for Islamic Jihad.”

“And whoever wants to write a check, he can write it in the name of the Islamic Committee for Palestine, ‘ICP’ for short.”

In the wake of a double suicide bombing by the PIJ four years later, Al-Arian wrote a letter soliciting money “so that operations such as these can continue.”

This all happened before Tlaib was a public figure. It is not difficult to imagine, however, that she would have likely stood by both Palestinian “charities” in the same way she is standing by the PFLP-connected ones.

Tlaib has advocated for a “one-state solution” — which essentially results in the destruction of the Jewish state. She supports the antisemitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanction (BDS) movement, whose leaders admit they would never accept Israel, and she is close to the group American Muslims for Palestine (AMP), an anti-Israel group whose leaders were part of the old Hamas support network Marzook led.

(full article online)










						Rashida Tlaib: Terrorist-Affiliated Charities ‘Inspire Me Every Single Day’
					

Reps. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) listen as Acting Homeland Security Secretary Kevin McAleenan testifies before the House …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## Sixties Fan

The secret history of Ilhan Omar
					

Do her voters know about her slavish collaboration with countries where abortion is banned, women tortured and terrorism supported? Op-ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> “Criminalizing and targeting their work is a cowardly attempt to hide the truth, and I know it will fail, because there are too many of us speaking truth to power.”
> 
> The video was part of a campaign dubbed “Stand with the six,” and was posted by one of the designated groups, Al-Haq.
> 
> But there’s a truth out there that Tlaib overlooks.
> 
> For example, Al-Haq director Shawan Jabarin’s PFLP ties have been publicly known at least since 2007. That’s when Israel’s Supreme Court upheld a travel ban against him, with one judge saying, “Some of his time is spent conducting a human rights organization, and some as an operative in an organization which has no qualms regarding murder and attempted murder, which have no relation whatsoever to rights. Quite the opposite, they reject the most basic right of all, without which there are no other rights, the right to life.”
> 
> In a November 2021 report, the Washington Institute’s Matthew Levitt detailed similar links between “the six” and the PFLP. Jabarin is not the only PFLP member working with one of the proscribed organizations. Other senior officials have their own connections, and the groups “routinely hire known PFLP operatives, including those convicted of terrorist plots and of being PFLP operatives,” the report said.
> 
> Israeli officials told Levitt that an employee at the Health Work Committees told police that “the PFLP-affiliated institutions are interconnected and serve as the organization’s lifeline financially and organizationally, i.e., money laundering and financing PFLP activity.”
> 
> A 2019 report by Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy, “Terrorists in Suits,” explains that “Hamas and PFLP operatives have infiltrated and adopted seemingly benign NGOs in the Palestinian Authority, Europe, North America and South Africa, for the purpose of advancing their ideological goal: the elimination of the State of Israel as the nation-state of the Jewish people. Moreover, it appears that terrorist organizations view NGOs in the West as a convenient means for raising funds which they could not otherwise obtain.”
> 
> Despite publicly available information, Tlaib doesn’t seem to consider that “the six” might serve violent agendas.
> 
> “These six organizations are on the front lines on the fight for human rights, justice and equity against the forces of violence, apartheid, and hate,” she said in the Al-Haq video.
> 
> While the idea may seem difficult to grasp, there is a fairly deep history that some charities which claim to serve humanitarian missions actually are part of terrorist networks. In the United States alone, the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development (HLF) — once the country’s largest Muslim charity — and the Islamic Committee for Palestine, were considered legitimate until evidence reveled their respective ties to Hamas and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).
> 
> HLF was part of a Muslim Brotherhood network in the United States once led by Mousa Abu Marzook, a senior Hamas political operative who lived in the US until he was deported in 1997. Its fundraisers routinely featured speeches from Hamas officials, and songs praising the terrorist group, including this one, in which singers call on Hamas to “teach us the rifle … raise the banner of jihad,” and says, “the victory of God is by martyrdom.”
> 
> An internal document listed all the Palestinian charities HLF worked with, defining the depth of Hamas control in each. “All of it is ours” several entries said.
> 
> At the charity’s trial, supporters protested outside the Dallas federal courthouse, carrying banners that read “feeding children is not a crime.”
> 
> True. But giving money and other forms of support to a US designated terrorist organization is.
> 
> The ICP was created by Sami Al-Arian, who worked as an engineering professor at the University of South Florida in Tampa. Although he helped secure a visa for Ramadan Abdullah Shallah, who went on to lead PIJ from 1995 until 2018, Al-Arian vehemently denied he or his charity had any terrorist connection.
> 
> But the relationship was clear in more intimate settings. During a 1991 speech at an ICP fundraiser in Cleveland, Al-Arian was introduced as the head of “the active arm of the Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine. We preferred to call it the ‘Islamic Committee for Palestine’ for security reasons.”
> 
> Later in that same event, Al-Arian’s host, Fawaz Damra, said the money raised was “for Islamic Jihad.”
> 
> “And whoever wants to write a check, he can write it in the name of the Islamic Committee for Palestine, ‘ICP’ for short.”
> 
> In the wake of a double suicide bombing by the PIJ four years later, Al-Arian wrote a letter soliciting money “so that operations such as these can continue.”
> 
> This all happened before Tlaib was a public figure. It is not difficult to imagine, however, that she would have likely stood by both Palestinian “charities” in the same way she is standing by the PFLP-connected ones.
> 
> Tlaib has advocated for a “one-state solution” — which essentially results in the destruction of the Jewish state. She supports the antisemitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanction (BDS) movement, whose leaders admit they would never accept Israel, and she is close to the group American Muslims for Palestine (AMP), an anti-Israel group whose leaders were part of the old Hamas support network Marzook led.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashida Tlaib: Terrorist-Affiliated Charities ‘Inspire Me Every Single Day’
> 
> 
> Reps. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) listen as Acting Homeland Security Secretary Kevin McAleenan testifies before the House …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com



A two state solution evaporated over a decade ago. With so many Jewish only settlements in the West Bank there's no contiguous land left. A Palestinian state would just be tiny, disconnected ghettos.. bantustans. I'm not a fan of Talib or whatever her name is.. What do the Israelis propose for a two state solution?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> The secret history of Ilhan Omar
> 
> 
> Do her voters know about her slavish collaboration with countries where abortion is banned, women tortured and terrorism supported? Op-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.israelnationalnews.com



Where is abortion banned in the Arab world?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

surada said:


> A two state solution evaporated over a decade ago. With so many Jewish only settlements in the West Bank there's no contiguous land left. A Palestinian state would just be tiny, disconnected ghettos.. bantustans. I'm not a fan of Talib or whatever her name is.. What do the Israelis propose for a two state solution?


Please tell us why Olmert’s offer was rejected.  What do the Palestinians propose for a two State Solution?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> A two state solution evaporated over a decade ago. With so many Jewish only settlements in the West Bank there's no contiguous land left. A Palestinian state would just be tiny, disconnected ghettos.. bantustans. I'm not a fan of Talib or whatever her name is.. What do the Israelis propose for a two state solution?


"West Bank "  is the name the Jordanians gave to Judea and Samaria after taking the areas by force and forcing all Jews out.

It is JUDEA and SAMARIA.
I would have suggested getting the PA, which has never respected the Oslo Accord, out of those areas, A and B a AND out of Judea and Samaria so that FINALLY Jews and Israel would stop being attacked from that area.

You do know it, but do not wish to acknowledge it, that there are  Muslims and Christians in Judea and Samaria who want to destroy Israel.

That is the only solution they want.  That is their One State Solution.

Too many times Israel offered a second state to the Arabs, from 1936 to whenever.  Their refusal is very clear as to say, we want the whole of the Mandate for Palestine which should never have been promised to its indigenous people, the Jewish People/Nation.


So, when you do hear of the PA, Hamas and any other terrorist organization in Gaza and areas A and B, actually, really in full reality want to sign a real Peace Agreement as Egypt and Jordan did, let us know.  Israel would be more than happy to sit down and negotiate.


Until then, I am really of the mind that the only way to make most of  those miserably made lives but Arab leaders happy and free.....is to send them all out of Judea and Samaria which have always been the ANCIENT HOMELAND OF THE JEWS.



Go on your merry diplomatic way and let me know what comes out of it.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> "West Bank "  is the name the Jordanians gave to Judea and Samaria after taking the areas by force and forcing all Jews out.
> 
> It is JUDEA and SAMARIA.
> I would have suggested getting the PA, which has never respected the Oslo Accord, out of those areas, A and B a AND out of Judea and Samaria so that FINALLY Jews and Israel would stop being attacked from that area.
> 
> You do know it, but do not wish to acknowledge it, that there are  Muslims and Christians in Judea and Samaria who want to destroy Israel.
> 
> That is the only solution they want.  That is their One State Solution.
> 
> Too many times Israel offered a second state to the Arabs, from 1936 to whenever.  Their refusal is very clear as to say, we want the whole of the Mandate for Palestine which should never have been promised to its indigenous people, the Jewish People/Nation.
> 
> 
> So, when you do hear of the PA, Hamas and any other terrorist organization in Gaza and areas A and B, actually, really in full reality want to sign a real Peace Agreement as Egypt and Jordan did, let us know.  Israel would be more than happy to sit down and negotiate.
> 
> 
> Until then, I am really of the mind that the only way to make most of  those miserably made lives but Arab leaders happy and free.....is to send them all out of Judea and Samaria which have always been the ANCIENT HOMELAND OF THE JEWS.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on your merry diplomatic way and let me know what comes out of it.



The Oslo Accords was farce.. Israel went to building settlements at warp speed.

Four Arab tribes settled in Samaria about 500 BC.

So what do Israelis propose for a two state solution?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The Oslo Accords was farce.. Israel went to building settlements at warp speed.
> 
> Four Arab tribes settled in Samaria about 500 BC.
> 
> So what do Israelis propose for a two state solution?


Learn to do research.


----------



## toomuchtime_

surada said:


> A two state solution evaporated over a decade ago. With so many Jewish only settlements in the West Bank there's no contiguous land left. A Palestinian state would just be tiny, disconnected ghettos.. bantustans. I'm not a fan of Talib or whatever her name is.. What do the Israelis propose for a two state solution?


Complete nonsense.  There are Israeli only communities in Judea and Samaria, but there are no Jewish only communities.  Discrimination by religion is illegal in Israel.  Israeli communities in Judea and Samaria are built on only about 8% of the land, so there would be over 90% of the land available for a Palestinian state if a Palestinian state were possible, which it clearly is not.

A two state "solution" is not possible and will not be possible for the foreseeable future because there is no Palestinian leader who can credibly offer peace to Israel.


----------



## surada

toomuchtime_ said:


> Complete nonsense.  There are Israeli only communities in Judea and Samaria, but there are no Jewish only communities.  Discrimination by religion is illegal in Israel.  Israeli communities in Judea and Samaria are built on only about 8% of the land, so there would be over 90% of the land available for a Palestinian state if a Palestinian state were possible, which it clearly is not.
> 
> A two state "solution" is not possible and will not be possible for the foreseeable future because there is no Palestinian leader who can credibly offer peace to Israel.



Look at a settlement map.





__





						Google Image Result for https://cdn.britannica.com/56/74456-050-DCA551D4/Interim-Agreement-West-Bank-Gaza-Strip-B-1993.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Look at a settlement map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://cdn.britannica.com/56/74456-050-DCA551D4/Interim-Agreement-West-Bank-Gaza-Strip-B-1993.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl


How many Jews were allowed to live in Hebron from 1929 on?

How many Jews were allowed to live in Judea and Samaria between 1948 and 19676?

Who's Ancient Homeland is it?

Who wants to see all Jews gone AGAIN from Judea and Samaria?

Give me some hints.


----------



## toomuchtime_

surada said:


> Look at a settlement map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Image Result for https://cdn.britannica.com/56/74456-050-DCA551D4/Interim-Agreement-West-Bank-Gaza-Strip-B-1993.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> images.app.goo.gl


And yet the total amount of land on which these communities are built comprises only about 8% of Judea and Samaria and all of them are in area C.  That means that if a Palestinian state were possible, it would include over 90% of Judea and Samaria.


----------



## alexa

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return


it is the only just solution left.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> How many Jews were allowed to live in Hebron from 1929 on?
> 
> How many Jews were allowed to live in Judea and Samaria between 1948 and 19676?
> 
> Who's Ancient Homeland is it?
> 
> Who wants to see all Jews gone AGAIN from Judea and Samaria?
> 
> Give me some hints.



There's more to history than just Jewish history. Jews from Spain and Portugal moved to Hebron in 1492... without incident until the European Zionists arrived.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> The ICP was created by Sami Al-Arian, who worked as an engineering professor at the University of South Florida in Tampa. Although he helped secure a visa for Ramadan Abdullah Shallah,


Sami Al-Arian faced a laundry list of bullshit charges. The jury came back with no convictions. ZERO, NONE!


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> “Criminalizing and targeting their work is a cowardly attempt to hide the truth, and I know it will fail, because there are too many of us speaking truth to power.”
> 
> The video was part of a campaign dubbed “Stand with the six,” and was posted by one of the designated groups, Al-Haq.
> 
> But there’s a truth out there that Tlaib overlooks.
> 
> For example, Al-Haq director Shawan Jabarin’s PFLP ties have been publicly known at least since 2007. That’s when Israel’s Supreme Court upheld a travel ban against him, with one judge saying, “Some of his time is spent conducting a human rights organization, and some as an operative in an organization which has no qualms regarding murder and attempted murder, which have no relation whatsoever to rights. Quite the opposite, they reject the most basic right of all, without which there are no other rights, the right to life.”
> 
> In a November 2021 report, the Washington Institute’s Matthew Levitt detailed similar links between “the six” and the PFLP. Jabarin is not the only PFLP member working with one of the proscribed organizations. Other senior officials have their own connections, and the groups “routinely hire known PFLP operatives, including those convicted of terrorist plots and of being PFLP operatives,” the report said.
> 
> Israeli officials told Levitt that an employee at the Health Work Committees told police that “the PFLP-affiliated institutions are interconnected and serve as the organization’s lifeline financially and organizationally, i.e., money laundering and financing PFLP activity.”
> 
> A 2019 report by Israel’s Ministry of Strategic Affairs and Public Diplomacy, “Terrorists in Suits,” explains that “Hamas and PFLP operatives have infiltrated and adopted seemingly benign NGOs in the Palestinian Authority, Europe, North America and South Africa, for the purpose of advancing their ideological goal: the elimination of the State of Israel as the nation-state of the Jewish people. Moreover, it appears that terrorist organizations view NGOs in the West as a convenient means for raising funds which they could not otherwise obtain.”
> 
> Despite publicly available information, Tlaib doesn’t seem to consider that “the six” might serve violent agendas.
> 
> “These six organizations are on the front lines on the fight for human rights, justice and equity against the forces of violence, apartheid, and hate,” she said in the Al-Haq video.
> 
> While the idea may seem difficult to grasp, there is a fairly deep history that some charities which claim to serve humanitarian missions actually are part of terrorist networks. In the United States alone, the Holy Land Foundation for Relief and Development (HLF) — once the country’s largest Muslim charity — and the Islamic Committee for Palestine, were considered legitimate until evidence reveled their respective ties to Hamas and the Palestinian Islamic Jihad (PIJ).
> 
> HLF was part of a Muslim Brotherhood network in the United States once led by Mousa Abu Marzook, a senior Hamas political operative who lived in the US until he was deported in 1997. Its fundraisers routinely featured speeches from Hamas officials, and songs praising the terrorist group, including this one, in which singers call on Hamas to “teach us the rifle … raise the banner of jihad,” and says, “the victory of God is by martyrdom.”
> 
> An internal document listed all the Palestinian charities HLF worked with, defining the depth of Hamas control in each. “All of it is ours” several entries said.
> 
> At the charity’s trial, supporters protested outside the Dallas federal courthouse, carrying banners that read “feeding children is not a crime.”
> 
> True. But giving money and other forms of support to a US designated terrorist organization is.
> 
> The ICP was created by Sami Al-Arian, who worked as an engineering professor at the University of South Florida in Tampa. Although he helped secure a visa for Ramadan Abdullah Shallah, who went on to lead PIJ from 1995 until 2018, Al-Arian vehemently denied he or his charity had any terrorist connection.
> 
> But the relationship was clear in more intimate settings. During a 1991 speech at an ICP fundraiser in Cleveland, Al-Arian was introduced as the head of “the active arm of the Islamic Jihad Movement in Palestine. We preferred to call it the ‘Islamic Committee for Palestine’ for security reasons.”
> 
> Later in that same event, Al-Arian’s host, Fawaz Damra, said the money raised was “for Islamic Jihad.”
> 
> “And whoever wants to write a check, he can write it in the name of the Islamic Committee for Palestine, ‘ICP’ for short.”
> 
> In the wake of a double suicide bombing by the PIJ four years later, Al-Arian wrote a letter soliciting money “so that operations such as these can continue.”
> 
> This all happened before Tlaib was a public figure. It is not difficult to imagine, however, that she would have likely stood by both Palestinian “charities” in the same way she is standing by the PFLP-connected ones.
> 
> Tlaib has advocated for a “one-state solution” — which essentially results in the destruction of the Jewish state. She supports the antisemitic Boycott, Divestment, and Sanction (BDS) movement, whose leaders admit they would never accept Israel, and she is close to the group American Muslims for Palestine (AMP), an anti-Israel group whose leaders were part of the old Hamas support network Marzook led.
> 
> (full article online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashida Tlaib: Terrorist-Affiliated Charities ‘Inspire Me Every Single Day’
> 
> 
> Reps. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) listen as Acting Homeland Security Secretary Kevin McAleenan testifies before the House …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.algemeiner.com


"we will stand together in solidarity until every human being is free"​


----------



## toomuchtime_

surada said:


> There's more to history than just Jewish history. Jews from Spain and Portugal moved to Hebron in 1492... without incident until the European Zionists arrived.


Turkey invited Spanish Jews to migrate to the Ottoman Empire and Hebron was part of the Empire, but what does any of this have to do with conditions that exist now?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> There's more to history than just Jewish history. Jews from Spain and Portugal moved to Hebron in 1492... without incident until the European Zionists arrived.


Deal with the issue without changing the subject.
The issue is Jewish self determination and the rebuilding of the Jewish Nation ON the Jewish Homeland.

That piece of land the Arabs conquered in the 7th century CE and lost to Christian and Muslim conquerors but never bothered to fight them to liberate that land.

That piece of land which the Hashemites got 78% of in 1922.

That piece of land which the Egyptians and Jordanians had for 19 years but never bothered to "give back" or help  the not yet called, named Arab Palestinians to create their own state.

You do know very well that the Arabs refused a State in 1936 and 1947.  Because they wanted the whole Mandate to themselves.  The whole land.

What is the Gaza or PA idea of a two state solution?
There isn't one.
There is only the Arab/Muslim land from Gaza to Jordan which the British called the Mandate for Palestine, which was to be returned to the Indigenous Jewish People.


The Invading, migrating Arabs/Muslims have 80% of that land now.

Tell us when is the PA and Gaza going to stop wanting the Legally rebuilt State of Israel, rebuilt on the Jewish homeland, and only the Jewish homeland, however tiny it became?


----------



## Uncensored2008

P F Tinmore said:


> "we will stand together in solidarity until every human being is free"​




"we will stand together in solidarity until every human being is free"​
And every Jew is dead.

If you actually cared about freedom, you'd be looking at Iran, not Isreal.

But the reality is that you're a Muslim Supremacist seeking to purge the Zimmis from what you view as Muslim lands.

Not one grain of sand under the dominion of non-Muslims.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> A two state solution evaporated over a decade ago. With so many Jewish only settlements in the West Bank there's no contiguous land left. A Palestinian state would just be tiny, disconnected ghettos.. bantustans. I'm not a fan of Talib or whatever her name is.. What do the Israelis propose for a two state solution?



It's true, the Arabs fucked up.


----------



## themirrorthief

Coyote said:


> Good lord.  The audacity of it.  How dare they elect a Muslim to office in America.  Of course they can’t possibly be qualified!
> 
> The problem is neither supports eliminating Israel.  They support a one state solution.  Something Some pro-Israeli’s have been supporting as well.   One supports the right of return in a very eloquent manner that echos the same feelings of “right of return” that Jews have toward the land of their ancestors.  Seems  the Islamophobia bias is showing.
> 
> The so called diatribe was nothing more then answering a specific question from the interviewer.  The OP took a tiny fragment of the interview out of a richer context,  the entire interview is here:
> 
> Rashida Tlaib on Democratic Socialism and Why She Supports the Palestinian Right of Return


i LIKE THE way muslims treat their women....like cattle to be bought and sold to the highest bidder


----------



## themirrorthief

Dogmaphobe said:


> BDS is actively intertwined with Hamas. Hamas vows the extermination of Jews in their very charter. Both of these subhumans know that, I'm sure.
> 
> I left the Democratic party a few years ago because it had abandoned liberalism in favor of this sort of retarded identity politics and because of the increasing antisemitism.
> 
> It's getting worse and more vicious all the time.


liberals hate jews...HItler is so proud down there in hell


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The Oslo Accords was farce.. Israel went to building settlements at warp speed.
> 
> Four Arab tribes settled in Samaria about 500 BC.
> 
> So what do Israelis propose for a two state solution?



*Israel went to building settlements at warp speed.*

Yes. Arab stupidity has to hurt, or they'll never learn.


----------



## P F Tinmore

Sixties Fan said:


> Deal with the issue without changing the subject.
> The issue is Jewish self determination and the rebuilding of the Jewish Nation ON the Jewish Homeland.
> 
> That piece of land the Arabs conquered in the 7th century CE and lost to Christian and Muslim conquerors but never bothered to fight them to liberate that land.
> 
> That piece of land which the Hashemites got 78% of in 1922.
> 
> That piece of land which the Egyptians and Jordanians had for 19 years but never bothered to "give back" or help  the not yet called, named Arab Palestinians to create their own state.
> 
> You do know very well that the Arabs refused a State in 1936 and 1947.  Because they wanted the whole Mandate to themselves.  The whole land.
> 
> What is the Gaza or PA idea of a two state solution?
> There isn't one.
> There is only the Arab/Muslim land from Gaza to Jordan which the British called the Mandate for Palestine, which was to be returned to the Indigenous Jewish People.
> 
> 
> The Invading, migrating Arabs/Muslims have 80% of that land now.
> 
> Tell us when is the PA and Gaza going to stop wanting the Legally rebuilt State of Israel, rebuilt on the Jewish homeland, and only the Jewish homeland, however tiny it became?





Sixties Fan said:


> The issue is Jewish self determination and the rebuilding of the Jewish Nation ON the Jewish Homeland.


You are a hoot.


----------



## Sixties Fan

[ Palestinians are not a Whole People, they have only been around since 1964, and ONLY to destroy Israel with their numbers, which grow and grow and grow ]


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Palestinians are not a Whole People, they have only been around since 1964, and ONLY to destroy Israel with their numbers, which grow and grow and grow ]


You should tell that to the political party you cling to.

Obviously, what you say is certainly true, but you will find precious few democrats who agree these days.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> [ Palestinians are not a Whole People, they have only been around since 1964, and ONLY to destroy Israel with their numbers, which grow and grow and grow ]





			Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record


----------



## Sixties Fan

Dogmaphobe said:


> You should tell that to the political party you cling to.
> 
> Obviously, what you say is certainly true, but you will find precious few democrats who agree these days.


Regardless of what you think, the Democrats are for protecting Israel. 

You assume the Republicans are for Israel, but the religious ones are only for Israel for Jesus' 2nd coming, nothing else.  Not happening.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record


They are not a People.  They know it.  And they know why they want Israel destroyed and all Jews gone.

Being used to get rid of Jews, does not a People make.  They were not a people in 1914.  They were not a People in 1963.  They were Arabs who wanted Israel destroyed and Arafat and the KGB gave them an identity for that reason only.

History.  Cannot be changed no matter how much you may continue to insist that they are "ancient".

An ancient people without a history, without a historical record from conquerors and others who passed by are NOT a People.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> They are not a People.  They know it.  And they know why they want Israel destroyed and all Jews gone.
> 
> Being used to get rid of Jews, does not a People make.  They were not a people in 1914.  They were not a People in 1963.  They were Arabs who wanted Israel destroyed and Arafat and the KGB gave them an identity for that reason only.
> 
> History.  Cannot be changed no matter how much you may continue to insist that they are "ancient".
> 
> An ancient people without a history, without a historical record from conquerors and others who passed by are NOT a People.



They were called Palestinians in the early 1950s in Saudi Arabia. They are definitely a people just like Jews are a people.


			Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record


----------



## surada

surada said:


> They were called Palestinians in the early 1950s in Saudi Arabia. They are definitely a people just like Jews are a people.
> 
> 
> Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record



The documents are called the Palestine papers at the Avalon project, Yale.



			Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record


----------



## Dogmaphobe

surada said:


> They were called Palestinians in the early 1950s in Saudi Arabia. They are definitely a people just like Jews are a people.
> 
> 
> Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record


If this is true, why is there not so much as one single reference to a "Palestinian" people in King Abdullah's famous letters " As the Arabs see the Jews"?


----------



## Yarddog

P F Tinmore said:


> You are a hoot.




You should be supporting Israel. An arab living inside Israel as a citizen has much more freedom and rights, then does an Iranian living inside of Iran, which is an ally of Russia and then China, who would both be happy to see Israel dissapear completely. Israel is a stablizing force in the region that brings in revenue through trade and jobs


----------



## surada

Yarddog said:


> You should be supporting Israel. An arab living inside Israel as a citizen has much more freedom and rights, then does an Iranian living inside of Iran, which is an ally of Russia and then China, who would both be happy to see Israel dissapear completely. Israel is a stablizing force in the region that brings in revenue through trade and jobs



Israel bought all their oil from Iran for decades. When I was a girl 250,000 Jews lived in Iran. They'd been there 2500 years.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> Israel bought all their oil from Iran for decades. When I was a girl 250,000 Jews lived in Iran. They'd been there 2500 years.



Iran didn't used to be run by evil mullahs.


----------



## Yarddog

surada said:


> Israel bought all their oil from Iran for decades. When I was a girl 250,000 Jews lived in Iran. They'd been there 2500 years.





only a quarter of a million jews after two thousand, five hundred years? why so few? must be persecuted. 
And stop turning a blind eye to the ongoing violence and suppression by the Iranian government, Right now against its own citizens who want nothing more than basic human respect and are denied.


----------



## Sunni Man

Yarddog said:


> *An arab living inside Israel as a citizen has much more freedom and rights,*


Arab's living inside the terrorist, apartheid state of Israel are treated like 3rd class citizens.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

surada said:


> Israel bought all their oil from Iran for decades. When I was a girl 250,000 Jews lived in Iran. They'd been there 2500 years.


Interesting how they have been cleansed by you Islamic supremacists to the point only 7000 remain, and those who do remain have to live as second class citizens.


----------



## toomuchtime_

surada said:


> They were called Palestinians in the early 1950s in Saudi Arabia. They are definitely a people just like Jews are a people.
> 
> 
> Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record


They are clearly not a distinct people; they are simply the Arabs living in the unincorporated remnants of the former Mandate and before Israel was created, all the people living in the Mandate were called Palestinians, not just the Arabs.  

The Arab states created the "Palestinians" as part of their propaganda war against Israel, and we can see right down to today that they are not one people, but several small groups of people that cannot establish peace among themselves and that have no common interests other than their hatred of Israel and Jews.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> They were called Palestinians in the early 1950s in Saudi Arabia. They are definitely a people just like Jews are a people.
> 
> 
> Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record


We all know that.  But it is because of the Mandate for Palestine and you KNOW that.

They are Arabs as a People, always have been the Arab People.

Thank you.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The documents are called the Palestine papers at the Avalon project, Yale.
> 
> 
> 
> Avalon Project - The Middle East 1916-2001 : A Documentary Record


Which was about the Mandate for Palestine.

No one will find a Palestinian Arab people talked about by travelers, the Romans, the Byzantine, the Crusaders, not even the Muslims when they conquered the area, be they the Kurds or the Arabs.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Which was about the Mandate for Palestine.
> 
> No one will find a Palestinian Arab people talked about by travelers, the Romans, the Byzantine, the Crusaders, not even the Muslims when they conquered the area, be they the Kurds or the Arabs.



Herodotus called it Syria -Palestine in 500 BC. Both Shakespeare and Chaucer wrote about Palestine.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> We all know that.  But it is because of the Mandate for Palestine and you KNOW that.
> 
> They are Arabs as a People, always have been the Arab People.
> 
> Thank you.



All Arabs are not the same. Why are you trying to erase the Palestinians?


----------



## P F Tinmore

surada said:


> All Arabs are not the same. Why are you trying to erase the Palestinians?


Looking at their history, they are probably not all Arabs. They are Arabized.


----------



## surada

P F Tinmore said:


> Looking at their history, they are probably not all Arabs. They are Arabized.



They were Arabs long before Islam.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Herodotus called it Syria -Palestine in 500 BC. Both Shakespeare and Chaucer wrote about Palestine.


I told you, and you KNOW.....that Herodotus called only the Coastal area where the Philistines lived.....Palestine....after the Phillistines.  Not any supposed Palestinian people.


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> I told you, and you KNOW.....that Herodotus called only the Coastal area where the Philistines lived.....Palestine....after the Phillistines.  Not any supposed Palestinian people.



Palestine has nothing to do with Philistines. Look at a map. You are trying to erase the Palestinians. Ben Gurion said they were descended from Jewish farmers who didn't leave. He expressed hostility that they converted to Christianity and/or Islam.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> All Arabs are not the same. Why are you trying to erase the Palestinians?


They are not a separate people, no matter how anyone tries to make them one.  

The leader's refusal for peace, to stop education those Arabs, etc to hate and want to destroy Israel and the Jews only shows that they were only created.....given a nationality by Arafat and Moscow, to help destroy Israel.

No People, real People would ever attempt to do that.....to attempt to destroy the indigenous people of one land only because they managed to become sovereign of part of their ancient homeland.

End of story.


All Arabs are not the same?   All Europeans are not the same.  All Indians, from India, are not the same.


You keep thinking that you are saying something wise, but you are not.


They are migrants from Arabia who have come to the Land of Israel since the 7th century Muslim invasion and think, insist, some of them, that the Jews cannot ever be allowed to be sovereign on Muslim conquered land.



That is why the "Palestinians" now exist, and they would not had the British had named the Mandate for what it was for, the Mandate for Israel.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Palestine has nothing to do with Philistines. Look at a map. You are trying to erase the Palestinians. Ben Gurion said they were descended from Jewish farmers who didn't leave. He expressed hostility that they converted to Christianity and/or Islam.


I proved it to you.

There is nothing to erase.  They only came to be in 1920 with the Mandate for Palestine when ALL who lived in the Mandate were called Palestinians.  You KNOW that.

Ben Gurion said no such thing.  Stop insulting him just because you wish to believe the endless fairytales written by Al Husseini and all the other Muslims and Christians who cannot stand it that Jews are now sovereign over part of their ancient homeland.

78% was stolen from them.  Now those Christians and Muslims keep trying to get the rest.

No thanks.


----------



## Failzero

Victims of FGM ?


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> They are not a separate people, no matter how anyone tries to make them one.
> 
> The leader's refusal for peace, to stop education those Arabs, etc to hate and want to destroy Israel and the Jews only shows that they were only created.....given a nationality by Arafat and Moscow, to help destroy Israel.
> 
> No People, real People would ever attempt to do that.....to attempt to destroy the indigenous people of one land only because they managed to become sovereign of part of their ancient homeland.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> All Arabs are not the same?   All Europeans are not the same.  All Indians, from India, are not the same.
> 
> 
> You keep thinking that you are saying something wise, but you are not.
> 
> 
> They are migrants from Arabia who have come to the Land of Israel since the 7th century Muslim invasion and think, insist, some of them, that the Jews cannot ever be allowed to be sovereign on Muslim conquered land.
> 
> 
> 
> That is why the "Palestinians" now exist, and they would not had the British had named the Mandate for what it was for, the Mandate for Israel.



The Akkadians were Arabs.. so we're the Midianites and the Amorites.. Later the crusaders called it Palestine.






						Origins of the Name “Palestine” and Palestinian Nationalism
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## Sixties Fan

The word Palestine *derives from Philistia, the name given by Greek writers to the land of the Philistines*, who in the 12th century bce occupied a small pocket of land on the southern coast, between modern Tel Aviv–Yafo and Gaza.Nov 13, 2022

https://www.britannica.com/place/Palestine​


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The Akkadians were Arabs.. so we're the Midianites and the Amorites.. Later the crusaders called it Palestine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Origins of the Name “Palestine” and Palestinian Nationalism
> 
> 
> Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


Same old attempt at Arabizing everyone who came from Arabia.

Blah


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Same old attempt at Arabizing everyone who came from Arabia.
> 
> Blah



The Arabs migrated out of Arabia in waves over 10,000 years ago as Arabia became more arid. Of course
this is only the Jewish year 5783.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The Arabs migrated out of Arabia in waves over 10,000 years ago as Arabia became more arid. Of course
> this is only the Jewish year 5783.


Remember this thread ?






						Palestinians: 10,000 years ago, since Abraham or since the Mandate for Palestine?
					

It is understandable that some posters may confuse or deny the use of the word Palestinians, for a people,  with the word Palestine, for a region in Ancient Canaan.  Which is it?  Has a Palestinian identity and culture existed since a mass migration to Canaan 10,000 years ago, (was there such a...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				





Enough said.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The Arabs migrated out of Arabia in waves over 10,000 years ago as Arabia became more arid. Of course
> this is only the Jewish year 5783.



All that history and the Palestinians still never had their own country.


----------



## surada

Toddsterpatriot said:


> All that history and the Palestinians still never had their own country.











						The Arab Race
					

The Biblical Origin of the Arab Race The Arab race are the descendants of Abraham,  meaning “father is exalted” which later became “father of the nations”. He married Sarah who had borne him no chi…



					www.agapefellowship.co.uk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

surada said:


> The Arab Race
> 
> 
> The Biblical Origin of the Arab Race The Arab race are the descendants of Abraham,  meaning “father is exalted” which later became “father of the nations”. He married Sarah who had borne him no chi…
> 
> 
> 
> www.agapefellowship.co.uk



And still no country of their own.


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> The Arab Race
> 
> 
> The Biblical Origin of the Arab Race The Arab race are the descendants of Abraham,  meaning “father is exalted” which later became “father of the nations”. He married Sarah who had borne him no chi…
> 
> 
> 
> www.agapefellowship.co.uk


Arabs are not a race, and no Christian fantasy is going to change that.

Have your church, or those who go to that one, have the guts to get the real story and only tell the real story.  Enough of changing Jewish History to shove Arab history into it.

Etymology. From Arabic عَرَب‎ (ʿarab, “Arabs”) or عَرَبِيّ‎ (ʿarabiyy, “Arab, Arabic”, adjective). According to folk etymology, *the word Arab comes from Ya'rub ibn Qahtan, the first person who spoke Arabic, and the ancestor of all Arabs*.

Arab - Wiktionary​
Noun[edit]​*Arab* (_plural_ *Arabs*)


A Semitic person, whose forebears were from Arabia
An inhabitant of Arabia or the Arab world
A member of an Arabic-speaking community
An Arabian horse. quotations ▼
(archaic) A street Arab. quotations ▼






						Arab - Wiktionary
					






					en.wiktionary.org


----------



## surada

Sixties Fan said:


> Arabs are not a race, and no Christian fantasy is going to change that.
> 
> Have your church, or those who go to that one, have the guts to get the real story and only tell the real story.  Enough of changing Jewish History to shove Arab history into it.
> 
> Etymology. From Arabic عَرَب‎ (ʿarab, “Arabs”) or عَرَبِيّ‎ (ʿarabiyy, “Arab, Arabic”, adjective). According to folk etymology, *the word Arab comes from Ya'rub ibn Qahtan, the first person who spoke Arabic, and the ancestor of all Arabs*.
> 
> Arab - Wiktionary​
> Noun[edit]​*Arab* (_plural_ *Arabs*)
> 
> 
> A Semitic person, whose forebears were from Arabia
> An inhabitant of Arabia or the Arab world
> A member of an Arabic-speaking community
> An Arabian horse. quotations ▼
> (archaic) A street Arab. quotations ▼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab - Wiktionary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wiktionary.org



Did your family stay in Palestine for the past 2500 years?


----------



## Sixties Fan

surada said:


> Did your family stay in Palestine for the past 2500 years?


Worthless question.

The whole thing is about who is indigenous to  Canaan, to the Land of Israel.

Arabs are NOT.


----------



## fncceo

surada said:


> Did your family stay in Palestine for the past 2500 years?



My people did.  For the past 3200 years.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> And still no country of their own.


They NEVER will. 🇮🇱✡️


----------



## toomuchtime_

surada said:


> Herodotus called it Syria -Palestine in 500 BC. Both Shakespeare and Chaucer wrote about Palestine.


They spoke of it as an area, but never as a country and there has never been a distinct Palestinian culture.  "Palestinians" referred to people who lived there but never as an indigenous culture.  Today, also, they are simply people who live in unincorporated remnants of the former Mandate and have no national identity or distinct culture.  They are distinguished only by their refusal to make peace with Israeel.


----------



## Sixties Fan




----------

